# SOG growers wanted !!!



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

Hello and thank you for looking and joining in our *EBB & FLOW HYDROPONIC SOG* Growers Forum. 

I wanted to start this because of the interest in *HYDROPONIC SOG* and all that is involved with it. It seems that there are quite a few of us out there that have read and are following the AL.B Fuct harvest every 2 weeks and have questions of Best Strains, Nutes, and Cloning techniques from using RockWool to using an AreoCloner and then Keeping it all on a 2 week schedule, which from what i can tell its a lot harder than it looks!! 

We would like to have a group of us that are ONLY doing *EBB & FLOW HYDROPONIC SOG* to compare notes with. 

*I have a few requests though. READ BEFORE POSTING PLEASE!! *

1# If your going to get into *EBB & FLOW SOG* then you have done your *reading* and *research* you will already know what you will be growing or building and are looking to keep your mistakes to a minimum. 
*
1# is a pet peave of mine so don't be suprized if you get a swift rebuke if you don't follow this. *

2# *Must be using EBB & FLOW SOG and have PICS to prove it. 
*If your new to SOG and are going to be starting a grow using SOG please have an idea of how your going to put it together.

It's OK to ask questions here about *EBB & FLOW SOG* but *PLEASE* don't post looking for us to tell you which way is better. *YOU* and only *YOU* can build and maintain your grow and we are not here to discuss the best way you should build it. 

Feel free to lurk about gathering knowledge (that's what this forum is for) just come to us with educated questions. 

3# *Don't post questions about soil or any other types of grows.* 
There are many other more qualified members that are growing using other methods.
You are more than welcome to lurk around and gather knowledge but please don't post the questions about those types of grows here. 



I am really looking forward to all that grow using *EBB & FLOW SOG* and all the knowledge we can share with each other. 

Subscribe and let us know what your grow looks like. 

Thanks all 

Sparky


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

you sog guys think your all so cool.....i'm a weed baron!!!! get like me!

1. but to these rules...i dont understand why you wont use your powers and knowledge to build my op for me???? i mean you guys know it already so it would be faster on us if you just stopped crying and told us how to do everything.

2. oh now i know your a cop....pics???? next you'll be askin for samples!!!
(unless that is a membership fee) and i know which way is better....mine!!!! me and stoney are the only real weed barons on here!

3. and we can post whatever we wanna


so anyway....hello everyone my name is  i am growing in molasses and urine in soil outdoors, i dont have a ph meter or a tds meter or other fancy stuff like that....what i do have is a 400 foot extension cord and one of those curly cfl's to hang above my plant using skyhooks, so the sun gets a lil help from "me" !!!
my question is.....what should i do to grow weed in a sog? any help would be rejec...umm err i mean accepted.


thank you....i worked on this one before i was high


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> you sog guys think your all so cool.....i'm a weed baron!!!! get like me!
> 
> 1. but to these rules...i dont understand why you wont use your powers and knowledge to build my op for me???? i mean you guys know it already so it would be faster on us if you just stopped crying and told us how to do everything.
> 
> ...


ERRRR i guess i deserved that.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

totally kidding.....anyone who knows you on here knows about the patience for dummies.....so the silly ones will stay away. i figured i'd be the first/last stupid one, but we'll see


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> totally kidding.....anyone who knows you on here knows about the patience for dummies.....so the silly ones will stay away. i figured i'd be the first/last stupid one, but we'll see



BUgs, Can i be you weed Baron Apprentice?? 

I have no patience for LAZY people!! we were all still dummies at this! 

Here is to good weed !!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> BUgs, Can i be you weed Baron Apprentice??
> 
> I have no patience for LAZY people!! we were all still dummies at this!
> 
> Here is to good weed !!


 
FAIR ENOUGH....LAZY PEOPLE.....i hear ya!!!

i'm amazed at how dumb i r. my apprentice huh? only if i can be yours to!


----------



## toast master (Sep 14, 2008)

Hey sparkie ..... ya ,i try to pop in when i can ... be fun to swap some ideas... I to gleamed lots of info from Al , potroast,and others .. always amazes me how lazy some can be about there research , its important to ask questions,,but there has to be some effort on there part.... should be cool.. im in


----------



## toast master (Sep 14, 2008)

Oh ya ... ill try to follow the rules.... but..... never been much good at that


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

toast master said:


> Oh ya ... ill try to follow the rules.... but..... never been much good at that


Toast LOL your totally fine !!! Its the stranger stranger with 2 posts asking how do do something. 

Thanks for joining.


----------



## toast master (Sep 14, 2008)

I dont know about you ... but for sure als technique is on the mark.... had to fine tune some things for my climate but once your dialed in it gets lots easier....
rotated again today , was my easiest in months, getting better at it.... i find it relaxing ... almost as much fun to grow as to use...


----------



## GrowTech (Sep 14, 2008)

So is this supposed to be an alternative to going to fuct for reliable information on his methods?


----------



## Inebriation (Sep 14, 2008)

Nice idea you had there. I'll be doing a small-scale sog in the near future myself; basically my subscribe post for now. I'll be's'a lurkin' 'till then.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> So is this supposed to be an alternative to going to fuct for reliable information on his methods?


 
i say no...but he gets overwhelmed sometimes and fields all calls from us....here we can focus on our kind of growing only. that's all.

hell he'll probably stop in at some point.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

Inebriation said:


> Nice idea you had there. I'll be doing a small-scale sog in the near future myself; basically my subscribe post for now. I'll be's'a lurkin' 'till then.


well, welcome aboard....good to have ya.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> So is this supposed to be an alternative to going to fuct for reliable information on his methods?


Nope!! Just hoping to weed out the lazy!!! I would hope that ABF will participate if he would like to because we do need his expertise here. Hell, i just regurgitate most of what i hear from him anyways he is the expert i just carry the water. 

I just noticed that ABF was getting inundated with questions that could be found very easily either by going to FAQ or just looking around here. I am not as nice a guy as ABF and i definitely don't have the patience as he does. 

All I am hoping for is a group of Hydroponic SOG growers that want to share information and help others get their grows headed in the right direction. You are more than welcome to join us. 

Changed your avatar and threw me off for a minute,


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

GrowTech said:


> So is this supposed to be an alternative to going to fuct for reliable information on his methods?


i say no...al may even poke around in here once in a while.
but on his thread they talk about everything under the sun/hps 

we want to focus on our style of growing and attempt to streamline the learning process from newb to weed baron


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

what is going on with riu tonight?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

Inebriation said:


> Nice idea you had there. I'll be doing a small-scale sog in the near future myself; basically my subscribe post for now. I'll be's'a lurkin' 'till then.


Very cool Let us know how its coming along.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> what is going on with riu tonight?


You broke it!!!!! Thanks BUGS !!


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 14, 2008)

toast master said:


> I dont know about you ... but for sure als technique is on the mark.... had to fine tune some things for my climate but once your dialed in it gets lots easier....
> rotated again today , was my easiest in months, getting better at it.... i find it relaxing ... almost as much fun to grow as to use...



Yea he has it NAILED!!! Funny when i started this i was going to run a 4 x 6 table with one tub and just do it. BUT then i read ABF 2 week grow and i changed my whole room to do it his way! Yea i love it!! Its a lot harder than it looks but once your dialed in it should be better. I have a long ways to go!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 14, 2008)

one day all of you could potentially be weed baron jr's like me and spark...i'm 2 sets of clones away from being at 100% full rotatational operation and the op paying me.

i can smell it


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 15, 2008)

Hey Spark, here is my room like u asked for. I still need to get my pond liner this week for the floor protection. I cant put my tables in until that is done, but u can get the picture. I'm also still waiting on an axial fan to cool my lights so that is also not done...

I have 4 4x4 flood tables
2 1000 watt HPS 
450 CFM Vortex
Can50 Carbon Filter
100GPD Reverse Osmosis/ DI Filter 
Plus extras...


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 15, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> one day all of you could potentially be weed baron jr's like me and spark...i'm 2 sets of clones away from being at 100% full rotatational operation and the op paying me.
> 
> i can smell it


HEY!!! I thought you were further along than that!!! I am technically 3 away but i am cheating on this set of clones and using all of them. SO instead of only 9 going in i am setting all 20 which will fill up my system. They wont be on a 2 week rotation but i will have my tables full and be able to work in the 2 week rotation without a big gap in my tables.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 15, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> HEY!!! I thought you were further along than that!!! I am technically 3 away but i am cheating on this set of clones and using all of them. SO instead of only 9 going in i am setting all 20 which will fill up my system. They wont be on a 2 week rotation but i will have my tables full and be able to work in the 2 week rotation without a big gap in my tables.


i was further at one point...had to relocate some things, so i had to start over. when i did some things died/got destroyed.....almost back in it now


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 17, 2008)

well my mums are doin good


the 2nd batch that almost burned is doing good


and the buds off the rest of the first batch that i didnt fry are looking wonderfull.....ready to drool just a lil spark?
  







and the clones are in the aerocloner looking healthy as all get out!!!
  
basically lying their asses off cause aint got but 3 roots in 16 days


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 18, 2008)

well boys and girls, we have roots. i just checked and 8 are out and about and more by the morning. so i think backing off on the water helped. but sadky i wont know for sure until i have a full batch go though...so i'll know in a couple of weeks


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 19, 2008)

well this thread got quiet.....i just made the first of 6 250 yard trips pulling a yard wagon with 3 5 gallon jugs of water in it. across the street and down the road.....nothing suspicious about that at all is there guys??? what's that officer?......oh, i'm fetching water for my grow roo....er....ummmm.....my fridge, thanks for stopping by though.

i do this every 2 weeks....bound to get caught. but my well water is poison and i havent shelled out the 5-7000 bucks its gonna cost for a good well to be put in and a water purification system installed. i'm gonna try to put it off till after x-mas

anyway back to work for me


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 19, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> well this thread got quiet.....i just made the first of 6 250 yard trips pulling a yard wagon with 3 5 gallon jugs of water in it. across the street and down the road.....nothing suspicious about that at all is there guys??? what's that officer?......oh, i'm fetching water for my grow roo....er....ummmm.....my fridge, thanks for stopping by though.
> 
> i do this every 2 weeks....bound to get caught. but my well water is poison and i havent shelled out the 5-7000 bucks its gonna cost for a good well to be put in and a water purification system installed. i'm gonna try to put it off till after x-mas
> 
> anyway back to work for me


Some guy was just on the news here for getting caught growing. He got caught because he was seen suspiciously carrying water jugs all the time. BE CAREFULL, I don't know where u are but jail sux and it is a very realistic option when growing... Getting busted doesn't always happen overnight. I got picked up 6 months later after driving the vehicle for a weed delivery. They start by watching u, checking garbages, electric bills, Infa Red Scan, tapping phones, etc... It can be quite a long process. I'm not tryin to preach, but I just would hate to seee anyone get busted...


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 19, 2008)

I just noticed, all the lower leaf & stem on the clones should come off. Then they will focus more time on rooting vs feeding the leaves. I bet u cut your time in 1/2.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

Dear Moderator that deleted my posts. 

You could have just sent me a private message asking me to stop with the non productive emails! 

SO I don't have patience with people that are lazy or just plain stupid, but to censor my own thread????? COMMON!!!!! Thats why i started this thread in the first place so it could be a safe place from stupid people and I could ride anyone that decided to post on it.. 

You actually deleted posts that if you read the whole thread was between another and I in a back and forth tit for tat kinda way and had been going on for sometime in the thread. Hell you even deleted one that had nothing but advise in it. 

If you felt you needed to censor my messages you forgot this one https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/110537-should-interesting-2.html There are a few messages that you forgot.. just trying to help

*I got your message by you doing what you did but you could have just asked and it would have been over. 
* 
I think my grow and my somewhat limited knowledge of Hydroponics that I do have would tell you that I am not a complete dumbass just a partial one..

Sincerely 

SParky


----------



## benson (Sep 19, 2008)

how long does it take 2 grow a marowana plant.can you roll up the leaves of a marowana plant an smoke them like a cigar.wud 1 plant get u hi.wud my nabours smell marowana plant if i grow them.insted of growin seeds can i eat them an get hi.where can i get gud seeds.i hav a metal waterin can,shud i get a plastic 1.if i took a photo of my marowana plant,will the flash hurt it.please help i need answers


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 19, 2008)

benson said:


> how long does it take 2 grow a marowana plant.can you roll up the leaves of a marowana plant an smoke them like a cigar.wud 1 plant get u hi.wud my nabours smell marowana plant if i grow them.insted of growin seeds can i eat them an get hi.where can i get gud seeds.i hav a metal waterin can,shud i get a plastic 1.if i took a photo of my marowana plant,will the flash hurt it.please help i need answers


----------



## benson (Sep 19, 2008)

how hi does a marowana plant grow.how many times do i hav 2 water the soil.what kimicals do i put in the water.if i give them a lot of kimicals will i get a lot of leaves 2 smoke.wood marowana plant grow the same a roses.please help


----------



## benson (Sep 19, 2008)

if i grow 2 marowana plants will i get jail.what does ebb an flow and vegging mean.do i really need lites.if i do need lites how many will i need.shud i chat 2 my marowana plant or play it country music 2 make it grow faster.if i put marowana in a blender,and snorted the powder will it get me hi.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

benson said:


> how hi does a marowana plant grow.how many times do i hav 2 water the soil.what kimicals do i put in the water.if i give them a lot of kimicals will i get a lot of leaves 2 smoke.wood marowana plant grow the same a roses.please help


Hey buddy. Actually it looks like u haven't been around for awhile. People don't add chemicals to soil, they add soil to kimikals. Go to the store and get the biggest box of miracle grow u can find... Plant your seeds right in the box, and top off with soil. This way u don't even have to add water. The seeds are so scared that they wet themselves. Using this method I have had the most success....


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

benson said:


> if i grow 2 marowana plants will i get jail.what does ebb an flow and vegging mean.do i really need lites.if i do need lites how many will i need.shud i chat 2 my marowana plant or play it country music 2 make it grow faster.if i put marowana in a blender,and snorted the powder will it get me hi.


 Yep talking to your plant helps a lot. Country music kills it, but rock music helps it grow. Don't know who told u country...lol
A coffee grinder is a better bet for snorting marowana. Once your nose is stuffed with it u need to take a pen and jam it into your nostril as hard as you can. This way it rushes the THC to the brain. Don't worry about the blood, that is a good sign, that means u hit the right spot.GL with everything...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 22, 2008)

i love this thread!!!!1 you guys are frigin high larious. i wish i was here to read the offensive stuff. what happened?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 22, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i love this thread!!!!1 you guys are frigin high larious. i wish i was here to read the offensive stuff. what happened?


If i told you it would just get censored anyway.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 22, 2008)

Well now you gotta tell me


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 22, 2008)

Gottoa go take kid to school be right back


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 22, 2008)

Hey bugs it was no big deal i was making fun of you for not being able to make clones. It was more from the day before and the chaos i inflicted on the board. I deserved it, it just pissed me off that they censored my thread. How have you been. I have new pics of my grow. Started all 20 of my clones that rooted in 14 days!! LOL


----------



## firsttimegroww (Sep 22, 2008)

i got a question for all the SOG growers, 
What ppm do you start at when your new clones into flower, and whats your max ppm at the end. thanks


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 22, 2008)

firsttimegroww said:


> i got a question for all the SOG growers,
> What ppm do you start at when your new clones into flower, and whats your max ppm at the end. thanks


Using the ABF method I personally put mine in at about 1400 ppm or so. I will drop to 1000 and add Kool Bloom week 6. I did run it second week and i thought it burned my plants but it seems to have not and i will monitor this set veresus the new ones i just started. 

If your just setting up i would recommend the simpelist nute system, SOG is very time consuming and the less you have to think about the better. 

Al runs his 1400 across the board with no flush. 

Intersted in hearing what others say.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 22, 2008)

I haven't had a chance to play around yet. Has anyone tried a flush vs non flush? I can't imagine the taste being as good as it can be w/o a flush...
I'm trying Botanicare's PureBlend, w/ L Karma, cal mag, then adding Hydroplex in weeks 567, flush on 8.
Still a ways out. I fried my seeds...lol... Just ordered some more though..Sensi Jack Herer, everytime something fucks up, I come back with something better. I'm not giving up on this one... Not with the economy how it is.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 23, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Hey bugs it was no big deal i was making fun of you for not being able to make clones. It was more from the day before and the chaos i inflicted on the board. I deserved it, it just pissed me off that they censored my thread. How have you been. I have new pics of my grow. Started all 20 of my clones that rooted in 14 days!! LOL


bummer i missed out on chaos.....love the lil jab at the end bout yer clones......your cruel




firsttimegroww said:


> i got a question for all the SOG growers,
> What ppm do you start at when your new clones into flower, and whats your max ppm at the end. thanks


my first week is about 1200 due to a burn scare i had the rest of the tanks are 1400 and the moms are 15-1600



CustomHydro said:


> I haven't had a chance to play around yet. Has anyone tried a flush vs non flush? I can't imagine the taste being as good as it can be w/o a flush...
> I'm trying Botanicare's PureBlend, w/ L Karma, cal mag, then adding Hydroplex in weeks 567, flush on 8.
> Still a ways out. I fried my seeds...lol... Just ordered some more though..Sensi Jack Herer, everytime something fucks up, I come back with something better. I'm not giving up on this one... Not with the economy how it is.


i hear ya on the $$$....i dont flush but imma givitatry later on i n the year.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 24, 2008)

long live the sog thread!!!!! now back to the matter at hand......let's save the world yall


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> long live the sog thread!!!!! now back to the matter at hand......let's save the world yall


This thread is still good, just a latebloomer, thats all...lol

Anyhoo... The seeds I thought I fried may be okay... They are all definately stressed but still making progress...
I actually had to pop the shells open by hand because the seedlings weren't strong enough. After I did that I had 5 Strawberry Diesel, 2 Durga Mata,4 Power & Thai Skunk germinate. I'm pretty happy considering I almost threw them away the otherday after my mini greenhouse temps got up over 100


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> This thread is still good, just a latebloomer, thats all...lol
> 
> Anyhoo... The seeds I thought I fried may be okay... They are all definately stressed but still making progress...
> I actually had to pop the shells open by hand because the seedlings weren't strong enough. After I did that I had 5 Strawberry Diesel, 2 Durga Mata,4 Power & Thai Skunk germinate. I'm pretty happy considering I almost threw them away the otherday after my mini greenhouse temps got up over 100



Dead? We are just getting started!! 


CY remind me what you have got going on again. I have a question about your seeds why so many different ones? For me it was just easier to stick to one strain than to work also with all the variables of different strains while learning this. 

I was just thinking last night how i cant wait to start buying seeds and working them into my grow for no other reason than to try to get a better product. I would love to breed but i really don't have the room to do so. I really really want a purple budded plant but doesn't everyone? just something to work for.


----------



## thecloset (Sep 24, 2008)

i am interested in starting a a perpetual ebb and flow grow but i would like to hear some more specifics about your setups...

lighting, ventilation, table size, clones per table, medium, flood/drain cycle, co2, etc...
anything you can think of would help just so i can compare several different methods

EDIT: how could i forget... average yeild per harvest also


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Dead? We are just getting started!!
> 
> 
> CY remind me what you have got going on again. I have a question about your seeds why so many different ones? For me it was just easier to stick to one strain than to work also with all the variables of different strains while learning this.
> ...


I'm only doing 2 strains in my SOG, maybe only 1 but....
Right now I'm doing mother selection, and I have some extra room so i threw a couple freebies in there. The freebies and the ones I don't choose for moms will be my first harvest. 

Here is my room almost complete...
The tables are 3 4x4 tables, and 1 3x3 table. I won't be rotating plants table to table like Al. I will grow them in the same table for their entire life. this way I can do different strains easier and I could fit bigger tables in.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CY your doing perpetual right? You have a mother room set up i presume? Is this your first run at hydro?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

thecloset said:


> i am interested in starting a a perpetual ebb and flow grow but i would like to hear some more specifics about your setups...
> 
> lighting, ventilation, table size, clones per table, medium, flood/drain cycle, co2, etc...
> anything you can think of would help just so i can compare several different methods
> ...


Its all going to depend on your space and size you plan on doing. EBB & Flow is the way to go but you really have to plan this because of all the pieces that have to work together with a perpetual grow. Think about what you are going to use for trays, tubs, pumps fans and lights then you have to figure out how your set up for the mothers and how your are going to set up for clones. 

Worry about getting it up and running. ITS A TON OF WORK and you don't need extra things like complex nutes CO2 and anything else that will distract you from just getting this running smoothly. Hydro in this set up will bring you to your knees if your not careful one mistake will cost you a minimum of 2 weeks if not your whole grow and have to start from scratch. Keep it basic basic basic!!!! 

Thinking about yield is the last thing you should be worried about!! Lets get you growing first and go from there.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> CY your doing perpetual right? You have a mother room set up i presume? Is this your first run at hydro?


 Yep perpetual. Third run at Hydro. The first one I got 2 males, and the second run I got root rot. Then I went to soil and got a 1/2 oz in 14 weeks...lol... Then I got sick of fucking around and I built a room with descent stuff... 
FYI...I edited my last post saying... The only thing I will be doing different than most is I will leave the plants in tthe same table for the entire grow.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Yep perpetual. Third run at Hydro. The first one I got 2 males, and the second run I got root rot. Then I went to soil and got a 1/2 oz in 14 weeks...lol... Then I got sick of fucking around and I built a room with descent stuff...
> FYI...I edited my last post saying... The only thing I will be doing different than most is I will leave the plants in tthe same table for the entire grow.


It looks like you have an idea of how your going to do it. Depending on how many plants you plan on running every 2weeks will depend on how many mothers you will need. If you have a female now just use her to clone from and then use a clone to add to her. You don't have to move them it will all depend on your lighting if you cant drop your lights to get close to the new clones they might stretch on you and with 4 different tubs of juice you can add supplements in certin weeks like ABF. I am sure you could get by for now using 1 or 2 tubs but you will be fighting it. 

How are you set up for your tables and tubs?


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Its all going to depend on your space and size you plan on doing. EBB & Flow is the way to go but you really have to plan this because of all the pieces that have to work together with a perpetual grow. Think about what you are going to use for trays, tubs, pumps fans and lights then you have to figure out how your set up for the mothers and how your are going to set up for clones.
> 
> Worry about getting it up and running. ITS A TON OF WORK and you don't need extra things like complex nutes CO2 and anything else that will distract you from just getting this running smoothly. Hydro in this set up will bring you to your knees if your not careful one mistake will cost you a minimum of 2 weeks if not your whole grow and have to start from scratch. Keep it basic basic basic!!!!
> 
> Thinking about yield is the last thing you should be worried about!! Lets get you growing first and go from there.


I cant stress how much I second every thought in this reply. 
Rule one for SOG is K.I.S.S. "Keep It Simple Stoner"
That is what this is all about. 
I will say that if u are really interested u should scan this thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I cant stress how much I second every thought in this reply.
> Rule one for SOG is K.I.S.S. "Keep It Simple Stoner"
> That is what this is all about.
> I will say that if u are really interested u should scan this thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html



I have been corrected by a post to another by FDD2blk that SOG is not perpetual and its a mistake in calling a perpetual grow a SOG grow. Kinda embarrassing when you realize that you have been using the wrong terminology. 

I don't know if there is a acronym for perpetual if not we need to think one up. 

Yes KISS KISS KISS


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> It looks like you have an idea of how your going to do it. Depending on how many plants you plan on running every 2weeks will depend on how many mothers you will need. If you have a female now just use her to clone from and then use a clone to add to her. You don't have to move them it will all depend on your lighting if you cant drop your lights to get close to the new clones they might stretch on you and with 4 different tubs of juice you can add supplements in certin weeks like ABF. I am sure you could get by for now using 1 or 2 tubs but you will be fighting it.
> 
> How are you set up for your tables and tubs?


I have 3 4x4's and 1 3x3. Well actually I only have 1 true 4x4. In order to fit the others in I had to get 2 26x44" to equal 1 4x4... so I have 
4 26"x44" (which I am using as 2 4x4's)
1 4'x4'
1 3'x3'

so I do have four tubs. My room is the same as Al's except I hace 3 4x4's and a 3x3, he has all 3x3's...
I didn't know he only used 3x3's until after I already bought all my tables and they didn't fit....lol Live and learn.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I have 3 4x4's and 1 3x3. Well actually I only have 1 true 4x4. In order to fit the others in I had to get 2 26x44" to equal 1 4x4... so I have
> 4 26"x44" (which I am using as 2 4x4's)
> 1 4'x4'
> 1 3'x3'
> ...


Where are your mothers and how do you plan to clone?


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I have been corrected by a post to another by FDD2blk that SOG is not perpetual and its a mistake in calling a perpetual grow a SOG grow. Kinda embarrassing when you realize that you have been using the wrong terminology.


Yeah that is true, but 99% of the people on here doing SOG do it perpetually.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Where are your mothers and how do you plan to clone?


Mothers will be in the closet in the room next door in their own flood table.
Cloning will be just like AL does. I will be filling 4x4 tables 3 of 4 rounds, and a 3x3 1 of 4 rounds. The weeks I fill the 4x4's i will be taking 50 cuts and using 30-35, and 20-25 on the 3x3.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Yeah that is true, but 99% of the people on here doing SOG do it perpetually.


I don't know about that... when you generalize terminology people tend to latch onto it and call their grow a SOG Hell i did it!! I am thinking of starting a Hydroponic Perpetual thread and bail on this one. I want to only talk about Hydro Perps


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I don't know about that... when you generalize terminology people tend to latch onto it and call their grow a SOG Hell i did it!! I am thinking of starting a Hydroponic Perpetual thread and bail on this one. I want to only talk about Hydro Perps


Really? I'm yet to see a SOG that isn't a perpetual based off of Al's grow. I guess I really don't look for SOG threads.
Either way post a link on here and I will meet u there.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Really? I'm yet to see a SOG that isn't a perpetual based off of Al's grow. I guess I really don't look for SOG threads.
> Either way post a link on here and I will meet u there.


we might be splitting hairs at this point. LOL


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

Do u think I'm not doing a perpetual?


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Do u think I'm not doing a perpetual?


no not at all just trying to get a feel for your grow.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> no not at all just trying to get a feel for your grow.


 I didn't know if u were tryin to hint me out of ur thread by saying u only wanted to talk perpetual... Sorry... 
Anyways, how is ur grow? I saw u over by Al sayin u had a little mishap. 
I hate when I make mistakes, everytime I think I may have finnally got it, I get proven wrong...
The only way I truly learn a lesson is the hard way. I had enough problems setting up my room, now I have to learn how to use it


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I didn't know if u were tryin to hint me out of ur thread by saying u only wanted to talk perpetual... Sorry...
> Anyways, how is ur grow? I saw u over by Al sayin u had a little mishap.
> I hate when I make mistakes, everytime I think I may have finnally got it, I get proven wrong...
> The only way I truly learn a lesson is the hard way. I had enough problems setting up my room, now I have to learn how to use it


Naw man sorry for that. I guess my rep for being a dick proceeds me. 

Yea it can be a bit of a trial i hope i didnt jack myself up too much . the new thread is up chack it out. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/113191-hydroponic-perpetual-grow-community.html#post1370930


----------



## thecloset (Sep 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Its all going to depend on your space and size you plan on doing. EBB & Flow is the way to go but you really have to plan this because of all the pieces that have to work together with a perpetual grow. Think about what you are going to use for trays, tubs, pumps fans and lights then you have to figure out how your set up for the mothers and how your are going to set up for clones.
> 
> Worry about getting it up and running. ITS A TON OF WORK and you don't need extra things like complex nutes CO2 and anything else that will distract you from just getting this running smoothly. Hydro in this set up will bring you to your knees if your not careful one mistake will cost you a minimum of 2 weeks if not your whole grow and have to start from scratch. Keep it basic basic basic!!!!
> 
> Thinking about yield is the last thing you should be worried about!! Lets get you growing first and go from there.


I already have a good idea of how I would do it. I have grown succesfully in DWC and soil and I already have all the space and equipment necessary for ebb and flow tables mothers and clones. I gave Ebb and Flow SOG a shot earlier this year but was extremely dissappointed... many of the plants died and all of them were at least stunted. None yeilded more than probably a quarter ounce. I suspected that the problem was that the 4 inch rockwool cubes may have been staying too wet and causing the plants to be overwatered. This is why i asked for specifics such as medium and how often the table is flooded. Im thinking that i may have more success rooting clones either in an aero cloner or in just 1 inch rockwool cubes and then putting those in pots with hydroton instead of a larger rockwool cube. Im thinking this may give the roots more oxygen. Besides that im always curious about lighting, ventilation etc just to get a feel for ur room. In general i just figured it would be good for this thread if everyone who posted about their perpetual ebb and flow SOG included the information i suggested.


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 24, 2008)

thecloset said:


> I already have a good idea of how I would do it. I have grown succesfully in DWC and soil and I already have all the space and equipment necessary for ebb and flow tables mothers and clones. I gave Ebb and Flow SOG a shot earlier this year but was extremely dissappointed... many of the plants died and all of them were at least stunted. None yeilded more than probably a quarter ounce. I suspected that the problem was that the 4 inch rockwool cubes may have been staying too wet and causing the plants to be overwatered. This is why i asked for specifics such as medium and how often the table is flooded. Im thinking that i may have more success rooting clones either in an aero cloner or in just 1 inch rockwool cubes and then putting those in pots with hydroton instead of a larger rockwool cube. Im thinking this may give the roots more oxygen. Besides that im always curious about lighting, ventilation etc just to get a feel for ur room. In general i just figured it would be good for this thread if everyone who posted about their perpetual ebb and flow SOG included the information i suggested.



Hey i moved my response to the Perpetual grow thread https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/113191-hydroponic-perpetual-grow-community.html


----------



## benson (Sep 24, 2008)

can i use the lites out of my sisters sunbed.for co2 cud i leave a open 2L bottle of coke beside my marowana plant. how big of a pump do i need to flood my soil.what color shud my marowana leaves b


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 25, 2008)

benson said:


> can i use the lites out of my sisters sunbed.for co2 cud i leave a open 2L bottle of coke beside my marowana plant. how big of a pump do i need to flood my soil.what color shud my marowana leaves b


Yep u can just put ur plants in the sun bed and grow them in there. They love the UV rays, especially as a seedling...
Then just shake up those coke bottles and slam them against the ground until they explode. That explosion creates a massive amount of CO2 to be released into the air, after u do about 10 of those per square foot of area turn off all the lights for a week straight, and seal the room as much as possible. The CO2 will only work with the lights off so they will have a whole week of heaven!. 
As far as a pump, u dont need a pump. Just syphon used bath water out of the tub and toilet (for nutes) and water them with that. The piss and shit smell will mix with the used bath water soap and even itself out, so no worries...
Sounds like u got your room finished. Good job and don't forget to post final product...


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 25, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Naw man sorry for that. I guess my rep for being a dick proceeds me.
> 
> Yea it can be a bit of a trial i hope i didnt jack myself up too much . the new thread is up chack it out. https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/113191-hydroponic-perpetual-grow-community.html#post1370930


 Cool I will see u there. Your known for being a dick too huh, so am I. 
I didn't think u were being a dick tho, I'm terrible at explaining shit sometimes so I didn't know if I had u all confused on my setup.


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 25, 2008)

thecloset said:


> I already have a good idea of how I would do it. I have grown succesfully in DWC and soil and I already have all the space and equipment necessary for ebb and flow tables mothers and clones. I gave Ebb and Flow SOG a shot earlier this year but was extremely dissappointed... many of the plants died and all of them were at least stunted. None yeilded more than probably a quarter ounce. I suspected that the problem was that the 4 inch rockwool cubes may have been staying too wet and causing the plants to be overwatered. This is why i asked for specifics such as medium and how often the table is flooded. Im thinking that i may have more success rooting clones either in an aero cloner or in just 1 inch rockwool cubes and then putting those in pots with hydroton instead of a larger rockwool cube. Im thinking this may give the roots more oxygen. Besides that im always curious about lighting, ventilation etc just to get a feel for ur room. In general i just figured it would be good for this thread if everyone who posted about their perpetual ebb and flow SOG included the information i suggested.


Hey Closet...
For my medium i will use Rockwool (you can buy 40pound bags of the stuff for around $50) and Fytocel. You could use Hydroton too, but if you have a pump fail the plants will need water faster than with a more absorbent medium. Most people who use RW in their medium only need to water one time per day. 
As far as lighting, I use 1 1000 watt with cooltube over each pair of 4x4 flood tables.
I have a 450CFM Vortex fan to vent out an 8x8x7' room, along with a CanFilter rated for 420CFM


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2008)

a lil update fer yall





*pics of the op* 
permalink

ok... here are the latest pic of the grow

     
here are the 7 that made it through the nut burn. they are in week 6 of flower right now







  here are the other 2 batches in flower and a wide shot....well sort of wide










and here are the mums after a pass of cuttings and a vicous pruning. the only bitches your still allowed to beat....lmao
   


and then there's the clones ....all out of the rapid rooters now so i finally used the neo collars, and changed a few things so we'll see
__________________


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 27, 2008)

i have decided to do a three way side by side comparison of cloning techniques. one will be the aerocloner, the next will be rapid rooters in a humidome on a heat mat and the third will be albfuct style rw cubes on a heat mat. i'm gonna settle it once and for all for me personally. i'll start a cloning journal and post pics like crazy. it'll be a hoot
__________________


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 27, 2008)

Nice job Bugs! 
It'll keep getting better and better!
I have had great success with home made aerocloners. The only thing u have to watch out for is overwatering, and leaks from the tub...
Sparks didn't want to be associated with us anymore?
He thought we were some punk ass rookies...lol J/K...
Anyways, I love your room! I cant wait to get up and running. I can taste it!


----------



## IGrowChronic (Sep 27, 2008)

Hehe Sparky was the name of my bong


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 27, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Nice job Bugs!
> It'll keep getting better and better!
> I have had great success with home made aerocloners. The only thing u have to watch out for is overwatering, and leaks from the tub...
> Sparks didn't want to be associated with us anymore?
> ...


thanks, you!!!! i will win dammit. spark'll be back. he loves us. you are about to go through what i'm in the middle of. i hope you can take something positive from my mistakes and sucesses along the way




IGrowChronic said:


> Hehe Sparky was the name of my bong


oh, now see....there, you done gone and done it just then....now we'll be watching an e-fight if sparky takes that the wrong way. lets all hope hes in a good mood


----------



## CustomHydro (Sep 28, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i hope you can take something positive from my mistakes and sucesses along the way


That is exactly what I intend to do. It's one thing to watch Al, a guy with 20 years growing under his belt and makes no mistakes... vs.. someone more like me, thanks for posting, I definately will try to learn from your mistakes, I can't promise anything tho...






> oh, now see....there, you done gone and done it just then....now we'll be watching an e-fight if sparky takes that the wrong way. lets all hope hes in a good mood


E-Fight, E-Fight.....


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 28, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> oh, now see....there, you done gone and done it just then....now we'll be watching an e-fight if sparky takes that the wrong way. lets all hope hes in a good mood


Bugs I am a lover not a fighter!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 28, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Bugs I am a lover not a fighter!!


I hear ya!!! I hear ya!!!kiss-assno offense mr sparky sir...

it's not like your some heartless tool who'ld make fun of and belittle a man having some cloning trouble.....ya, it's not like your mean spirited or anything


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 28, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> That is exactly what I intend to do. It's one thing to watch Al, a guy with 20 years growing under his belt and makes no mistakes... vs.. someone more like me, thanks for posting, I definately will try to learn from your mistakes, I can't promise anything tho...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i'm sure you'll surpass me in no time.....i'm just glad i could suck sufficiently enough for you to benefit from! 

jk


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 28, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> I hear ya!!! I hear ya!!!kiss-assno offense mr sparky sir...
> 
> it's not like your some heartless tool who'ld make fun of and belittle a man having some cloning trouble.....ya, it's not like your mean spirited or anything



I have no idea what your talking about


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 29, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I have no idea what your talking about


thats ok .....7 days from now the harvest begins and a cloning of epic proportions......all with pics of course. i will conquer!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> CY did bugs and i offend you? LOL where did you go?


 No sir, I can take your shit, I dish out enuff, so I better be able to handle some too! just been busy checkin in everywhere. Whats good here?


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> I hear ya!!! I hear ya!!!kiss-assno offense mr sparky sir...
> 
> it's not like your some heartless tool who'ld make fun of and belittle a man having some cloning trouble.....ya, it's not like your mean spirited or anything


ROFLOL!!!




bugsrnme said:


> i'm sure you'll surpass me in no time.....i'm just glad i could suck sufficiently enough for you to benefit from!
> 
> jk


I don't know who u think I am, but I'm a terrible grower who spent way too much on a setup to even know how to work it...lol Shit, I cant even get seeds to germinate anymore... The minute I bought good equipment I lost my ability to grow. 
If I ever get this ship off the ground I'm sure I will repay you with a couple lessons I learn along the way... Then it will be me saying as u harvest weight and I have to go back to mother selection for the 4th time......

Damn, I love it here!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> ROFLOL!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


how can you not?!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey Bugs, hows that aero cloner working out? What temps u got the water at?
How many days to root? Does it leak?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Hey Bugs, hows that aero cloner working out? What temps u got the water at?
> How many days to root? Does it leak?


i'm sooooooo close to being over the fuckin cloner!!!!
23 c on the water temps
day 8 and still nothing
ya it leaks around the lid....only cause i havent fixed it yet

next week i have a sneaking suspicion that i will get my rapid rooters to throw roots faster than this cloner.....pathetic huh? whatever....i'll do what works the fastest, i dont care what method. i just want to see ...SEE...it work . now i dont believe!!! i am losing faith


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm sooooooo close to being over the fuckin cloner!!!!
> 23 c on the water temps
> day 8 and still nothing
> ya it leaks around the lid....only cause i havent fixed it yet
> ...


Damn, I did the cloner, but I couldn't get em to root fast and the leaves started to go yellow around 10 days. They did root, but I had to nurse em back to life by the time they did... Not to mention the floor i ruined when it leaked all over the F'n place. I still hate that thing... 
I think it's crucial to master the RW. Do u have a scale?
20 grams wet... thats it.. Then try taking an eye dropper to add water. Just do a couple drops around the stem every morning or two. pending on humidity. Give it a shot. I got it to work pretty good after two tries. Still a ways to go but I'm close.
temps at 85 steadily and u should be good in 7-10 days....

U could also do jiffy's but keep the h2o2 out of the mix and just add another airstone. Thats all h202 is anyways. u probably don't even need it. Try Hydroguard instead if u want a piece of mind... Just a few thoughts...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

i hate it i really do......but then this makes me feel better


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

Yep that'll do it


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 1, 2008)

I think one thing is using cloning powder, then it gets nice and p-asty and sticks on the stem. The gel is water soluble and rinses off as soon as it gets touched by anythin wet...?? Just tryin to thro out some ideas... It seems to me when u get that down u are good to go...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> I think one thing is using cloning powder, then it gets nice and p-asty and sticks on the stem. The gel is water soluble and rinses off as soon as it gets touched by anythin wet...?? Just tryin to thro out some ideas... It seems to me when u get that down u are good to go...


ya i'll be on easy street then....hell when i double i'm going automated....been buyin up some stuff!!!!....then it's smooth sailing 

i use olivias and that shit sticks...hell it's still on them now....i cant imagine a powder doing that. but i dont know shit these days....i'm open to anything but i can only change up every 2 weeks and then i can only switch a couple of small things at a time. you know, to be able to tell what worked.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 1, 2008)

oh i do have bumbs now on my clones, just no sprouts yet......trying not to get hopefull. the good lord gets a kick outta smiting me


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 4, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> oh i do have bumbs now on my clones, just no sprouts yet......trying not to get hopefull. the good lord gets a kick outta smiting me


He does that shit to u too huh...
He gets me pumped up byu finnally letting the seedds make it to my house and now he wont let me sprout one... 
Looks like I won't even get my op off the ground. I have been trying to get seeds since June. I have had three orders confiscated, and one order I fucked up, now I got an old batch of seeds that didn't germinate. I'm sitting here with $7grand in equipment and cant get a fucking seed to put in it... Talk about the man smitting someone... It make me want to stick a gun in my mouth and fire away... If your not going to let me grow, kill me.


----------



## bts420 (Oct 4, 2008)

Ohh ooh. I just started my first real ebb n flow hydro in a 4x4 tray two days ago. Ill borrow my sis camera to get some pics. 64 clones clipped, soaked in super thrive, rolled in cloning powder, and put into rapid rooters in a little coco on top with hydroton. We made a pvc frame to hang plastic to keep humidity up trying to get em all to root. Going for single cola style sog. So far ive only flowered clones from the mothers in a soil mix with a little bottom branch trimming. Having problems with the draining... need bigger screens or maybe i should have used net pots or no coco. Ill figure something out. Post some pics soon. =)


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 5, 2008)

bts420 said:


> Ohh ooh. I just started my first real ebb n flow hydro in a 4x4 tray two days ago. Ill borrow my sis camera to get some pics. 64 clones clipped, soaked in super thrive, rolled in cloning powder, and put into rapid rooters in a little coco on top with hydroton. We made a pvc frame to hang plastic to keep humidity up trying to get em all to root. Going for single cola style sog. So far ive only flowered clones from the mothers in a soil mix with a little bottom branch trimming. Having problems with the draining... need bigger screens or maybe i should have used net pots or no coco. Ill figure something out. Post some pics soon. =)


 Try lining your pots with paint strainers then put the coco in. They sell them at some hardware stores or Sherwin Williams Paint store or any other paint store. That will help. Do u have your pump in a filter bag? U can also just buy one paint strainer and put the pump in there and tie it off, but it will wear and start to let small things thru after just a few weeks..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> He does that shit to u too huh...
> He gets me pumped up byu finnally letting the seedds make it to my house and now he wont let me sprout one...
> Looks like I won't even get my op off the ground. I have been trying to get seeds since June. I have had three orders confiscated, and one order I fucked up, now I got an old batch of seeds that didn't germinate. I'm sitting here with $7grand in equipment and cant get a fucking seed to put in it... Talk about the man smitting someone... It make me want to stick a gun in my mouth and fire away... If your not going to let me grow, kill me.


wow man i cant believe that!!!! i'm not being condescending but all you gotta do is wet a paper towel wring it out put the beans in there, fold it over put the towel in a open ziplock bag then set them somewhere warm and dark and the next day or 2 popopopopopopopop
anything other than this is superlative



bts420 said:


> Ohh ooh. I just started my first real ebb n flow hydro in a 4x4 tray two days ago. Ill borrow my sis camera to get some pics. 64 clones clipped, soaked in super thrive, rolled in cloning powder, and put into rapid rooters in a little coco on top with hydroton. We made a pvc frame to hang plastic to keep humidity up trying to get em all to root. Going for single cola style sog. So far ive only flowered clones from the mothers in a soil mix with a little bottom branch trimming. Having problems with the draining... need bigger screens or maybe i should have used net pots or no coco. Ill figure something out. Post some pics soon. =)


lose the coco it breaks up....wait a sec....you doing organic or no? if no....lose em and get something else....other than that you sound like your gonna get it perfect. good luck


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 6, 2008)

COME ONE COME ALL, GATHER ROUND KIDDIES!!!!!

I AM THE SHIZZ, YOU WANT PURPLE???? YOU CAN'T HANDLE THE PURPLE!!!!!

HERE WE GO GUY.....HARVEST DAY


THESE ARE THE NEXT TWO BATCHES....THE MIDDLE ONE HAS 3 WEEKS TO GO. THE ONES ON THE RIGHT ARE THE 7 THAT MADE IT AFTER THE CHOP. AND THE ONES ON THE LEFT ARE 3 WEEKS BEHIND THE MIDDLE ONES. I HAD CLONING ISSUES FOR A WHILE BUT NOW I GOT IT DOWN BELOW 2 WEEKS.


HERE ARE THE 7 AFTER THE CHOP...4 GREEN ON THE LEFT AND 3 PURPLE ON THE RIGHT. YA THAT'S RIGHT PURPLE


A LIL SIDE BY SIDE OF A TOP COLA FROM THE GREEN AND PURPLE WHITE WIDOW.....DANG PICK A COLOR ALREADY!!! 


THE GREEN AND PURPLE AFTER TRIMMING AND A SHOT TOGETHER

 MY SHITTY CLOSE UPS...SORRY GUY IDK HOW TWO DO MACRO OR IF MY CAMERA EVEN HAS IT BUT THE OTHER ONE IS THE BEST BUDS OFF THE TWO COLORS


OFF THE BUD STALK INTO THE DRYER.....AND A WIDE SHOT OF THEM IN THE DRYER....3-4 DAYS WOOOOHOOOOO

















JUST A FEW BIG SHOTS OF THE PURPLE AND 1 LAST SIDE BY SIDE.....DADDY AINT PROUD IS HE?????

I LOVE YOU ALL AND THANKS FOR THE SUPPORT AND ENJOY THE REST OF THE SHOW....IT'S ONLY GONNA GET BIGGER AND BETTER FROM HERE ON OUT!
__________________


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 16, 2008)

now that is what a true weed baron does......proclaims his wondratudeness and then deliverafies the goods


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

thank you...i try to tell everyone how awesome i am but some people you cant teach


----------



## livesoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey guys, great thread and info. This is my 1st run at hydro and been doing a lot of research but i'm sure i've missed some things. Check out my two rooms. 

Room 1: Flowering

I have a 1000 watt light, 4x4 Ebb&Flow tray and res, ventilation, oscillating fan, & CO2. Am i missing anything? I'm planning on having 5 plants in every 2x2 square and rotating them in the same tray for their 8 week bloom period (regular good old Skunk). I really need help with nutrients, not sure how i'm going to address the flush period. Any suggestions? Also what do you think about the number of plants. I'm hoping to harvest 5 plants every two weeks. I can kick it down to 4 plants if you guys recommend. 

Room 2: Veg

I bought the little green house for the clones i clip. I'm doing ebb&flow in a 2x3 tray. I was planning on having 2-3 mothers in the tray. I was also planning on moving 6-10 of the healthiest looking clones into the same tray as the mothers for a week or two. I'm not sure what type of light to get for that area. Any recommendations? Also can the young clones take the same nute level as the mothers for that week? 

I have attached some sketches of my setup to give you an idea. Any help would be appreciated! I already got my seeds in and they are propagating right now! YEAH!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Hey guys, great thread and info. This is my 1st run at hydro and been doing a lot of research but i'm sure i've missed some things. Check out my two rooms.
> 
> Room 1: Flowering
> 
> ...


this is the first post in a while that made me wanna reply....thanks.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 16, 2008)

16 every two weeks would be a freakin dream come true. But can i pull that off in a 4x4 under a single 1000 HPS? Cause that would mean 64 plants in a 4x4 area. If so then what size net pots should i use? Thanks for the nutrients, i'm on it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

livesoul said:


> 16 every two weeks would be a freakin dream come true. But can i pull that off in a 4x4 under a single 1000 HPS? If so then what size net pots should i use? Thanks for the nutrients, i'm on it.


that's what i do.....4 per square foot all under 1 1000w hps

check out my journal and prepare to be amazed....lol


----------



## livesoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Thats like the best response i could have possibly read. But whats the link to your journal. Not sure how to find it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/97216-my-purple-white-widow-buydutchseeds.html


----------



## livesoul (Oct 16, 2008)

Am i missing something? Looks like you got a really hooked up setup, much larger than 4foot x 4foot ebb&flow tray.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 16, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Am i missing something? Looks like you got a really hooked up setup, much larger than 4foot x 4foot ebb&flow tray.


 
just read it man......1 2x4 and 2 2x2's = 4x4

64 plants total in varying stages of flower

your not missing anything......just gotta read it


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> now that is what a true weed baron does......proclaims his wondratudeness and then deliverafies the goods





bugsrnme said:


> thank you...i try to tell everyone how awesome i am but some people you cant teach





potroast said:


> Ahem, y'know, creating a new account and answering your own post requires more psychiatric therapy than we are qualified to give around here.


 Ah yea bugs..... You do have a therapist right?? Its not a sign of great mental health to start talking to yourself. 

Poor guy, i am here for you buddy!! Now i know why you have been so hostile to me and Custom Hydro. Your cloner is not completely filled with water. 

I can only imagine the stress of not being able to clone like the rest of the kids. Its OK to have a SPECIAL friend Bugs one that you can talk to and that can give advice and encouragement when things don't go your way.

We all know the "SPECIAL" kids are just not as good at cloning as the others are. 

Dont worry bugs you can do it !!! I am rooting for you. (No pun intended)

Your Friend Sparky.

Please donate today to the Bugsrnme psychiatric therapy fund because together we can help him get better. 

Make checks out to RIU ATTN: The BUGSVONDANKENHOUSEN foundation.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 16, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Hey guys, great thread and info. This is my 1st run at hydro and been doing a lot of research but i'm sure i've missed some things. Check out my two rooms.
> 
> Room 1: Flowering
> 
> ...



Ok you have a lot going on there for a first timer. I say that because i still am a first timer and I know i have a lot going on with mine so lets get you a first harvest before we fill a bowl and start smoking your grow. 

HPS1000 is great as far as nutes are concerned find one that you like and very simple. Keep in mind that you have to control your pathogens so H2o2 kills organic nutes so research how you will do that. I would focus on getting them to grow before playing with CO2 there is a lot going on your first grow and you really don't need it at this point of the learning curve. If your going to do a perpetual you don't need to veg go straight to flower and a 400 MH will work great in your mother room. How do you plan to clone? There is more but lets start there.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 17, 2008)

Ok well i have a cloning dome (little green house setup). So when my mothers got to age i was going to clip some clones, dip them in some dip & grow and place them in the green house for a week or two. At least until the roots look good. Not sure how long that will typically take, estimated around that time. Also i was given a 400watt light. But since the veg room is in a cabinet would it be too hot? Also how can i tell if its a HPS or a MH? I attached a sketch of my setup. Underneath the greenhouse dome i have a heat mat. And I'm spraying the inside of the hood with RO water, no chemicals to keep it humid. Sound right?

PS. The cabinet is 40"W X 26"D X 96"H. The top half is 55"H.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Oct 17, 2008)

Damn near exactly like mine, cept mine isn't as tall and is a bit wider. I am building another and will be building a seperate mother/clone area. The area where the clone chamber is is going to be another reservoir. 

Its like double the cost (2x everything) but I don't have the option to devote a room to it so I have to stay somewhat stealth cab.







Of course since then I have corrected the error of the tray of Hydro with 6inch RW to just pots full of hydroton with just the 1inch cubes.


Sounds good on your clones as far as I can tell, I am testing with some clones I cut off one of my males right now, but waiting on cloning the moms till I get my heat pad in.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 18, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> Of course since then I have corrected the error of the tray of Hydro with 6inch RW to just pots full of hydroton with just the 1inch cubes.


Oh DUDE !! When i saw that in the pic i was NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO dotn do that but it was already to late ..LOL that was one of my mistakes too. 

Good to know you caught it.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 19, 2008)

BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> now that is what a true weed baron does......proclaims his wondratudeness and then deliverafies the goods


Yo man, you got the funniest fucken name i've seen so far. "Baron Vondankenhousen". Thats a classic. Peace!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 19, 2008)

suck it spark.....even baron vondankenhousen's name is cooler than your buddy the weed baron


----------



## Styl!st07 (Oct 19, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> He does that shit to u too huh...
> He gets me pumped up byu finnally letting the seedds make it to my house and now he wont let me sprout one...
> Looks like I won't even get my op off the ground. I have been trying to get seeds since June. I have had three orders confiscated, and one order I fucked up, now I got an old batch of seeds that didn't germinate. I'm sitting here with $7grand in equipment and cant get a fucking seed to put in it... Talk about the man smitting someone... It make me want to stick a gun in my mouth and fire away... If your not going to let me grow, kill me.


 
Whats up fellas, im in th same boat. My first grow started with 6 seeds of Blue eyed juesus and all but one made it thru the thrashing. Low a behold it turn male on me. I must have stressed my baby too much. 

Mean while, ill just order sum seeds from attitude (White Rhino / Green House Seed co.)
started to gemminate them for 4 days. Still no roots, they just cracked open. I think they are scared to cum out. F*ck Im pissed cuz i just spent $100 on seeds and still have no babies. I spent allot of money on this setup and its just sitting there with only 1 male in it. The only reason im keeping the male is to keep taking cutting from so i get it down to the T. 

Im just going to keep theese Rhino's in the papper towel till the pop out more. Till then im just takeing clones off this dude till the Rhino's take off.

Taking clone off this male in veg won't pollenate the rest of my ladies when i put them in the veg area? As long as they are in veg mode and dont flower they wont sperm the ladies, Right?

Great thread!!!!

I hope once my Rhino seeds get off the ground, ill be growing sum weed here soon


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 19, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> suck it spark.....even baron vondankenhousen's name is cooler than your buddy the weed baron



Good to hear from you too Bugs.. ASS ! What would give you the idea that The WEED Baron is my buddy? See if i come to your defense again. 

I guess if you were to look at it one way is that there is only one true WEED Baron and the rest are just jumping on the wagon. 

Soon we should start to see 

Baron Myfuzzynuts
Baron Wishfulcloner
Baron On2knees
Baron Sparkysmyidol
Baron Damnclones
Baron Lickalotapuss
Baron Whatsadick4
Baron Bugsrimjob
Baron Dank&dumb
And my favorite

Baron Bugsgotspanken


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 19, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Good to hear from you too Bugs.. ASS ! What would give you the idea that The WEED Baron is my buddy? See if i come to your defense again.
> 
> I guess if you were to look at it one way is that there is only one true WEED Baron and the rest are just jumping on the wagon.
> 
> ...


 

i am on my way out the door so i wont get your response till later .....but....i.....well,umm.....i think i love you

i peed a lil i laughed so hard


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 19, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i am on my way out the door so i wont get your response till later .....but....i.....well,umm.....i think i love you
> 
> i peed a lil i laughed so hard


I love you too!!!


Please clean yourself, we don't need you running around with a rash.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

well i am almost halfway done with building my nft's and a few other thangs.....i cant wait to show you guys. i will have 2 strains w/2 mother areas, and i area for retired mothers to flower. 3 stations on the white widow and 2 cloners and 3 stations for my super indica strain called.....sweet god. i can not fuckin wait!!!

it's all coming together for me....even with the many setbacks.

how is your grow goin spark....you've been so busy insulting me lately you havent given much of an update.


----------



## BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN (Oct 20, 2008)

Sounds like this bugsrnme is trying to reach baron status.....be warned that only a select Few are ever knighted into the baronhood. Most are indeed born into this life. A life of service and honor


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

BARON VONDANKENHOUSEN said:


> Sounds like this bugsrnme is trying to reach baron status.....be warned that only a select dew are ever knighted into the baronhood. Most are indeed born into this life. A life of service and honor


Dude did you take your meds today? Potroast might have been onto something..... Buddy i am concerned... Oh check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/86225-al-b-fuct-tribute-grow.html 
i have an update


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Dude did you take your meds today? Potroast might have been onto something..... Buddy i am concerned... Oh check it out https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/86225-al-b-fuct-tribute-grow.html
> i have an update


thanks,,,i lost the thread somehow. dont go callin in the man to tattle nowkiss-ass......your awesome i suck...there , that better?


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> thanks,,,i lost the thread somehow. dont go callin in the man to tattle nowkiss-ass......your awesome i suck...there , that better?



BRO your kinda bent is your self esteem ok? Your always chipper and why would i go to the man ? He censored me remember ?


----------



## livesoul (Oct 20, 2008)

Yeah so i've got the cabinet pretty much set. Bought a 400watt blue spectrum MH light. I'm wondering about the doors, for the cabinet. I haven't made them. So basically my cabinet is wide open. Instead of doors what type of material should i use? Mylar or the black/white paper (can't recall what its called)? I was gonna wrap it round the front, get one of the painters zippers and cut a window into it that i can zip it open and closed. Any thoughts on my plan?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 20, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Yeah so i've got the cabinet pretty much set. Bought a 400watt blue spectrum MH light. I'm wondering about the doors, for the cabinet. I haven't made them. So basically my cabinet is wide open. Instead of doors what type of material should i use? Mylar or the black/white paper (can't recall what its called)? I was gonna wrap it round the front, get one of the painters zippers and cut a window into it that i can zip it open and closed. Any thoughts on my plan?


panda film and yup yup yup you got it.

so i guess we're supposed to talk about growing now huh....well that was a fun little break


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> panda film and yup yup yup you got it.
> 
> so i guess we're supposed to talk about growing now huh....well that was a fun little break


Yep panda Why did you go MH ? 

Damn WEED BARONS JACKIN OUR THREAD  They should all be hanged


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Cool, by the way. I'm on page 11 of your thread. Lots of good info. Thanks!

Also, i had a 400watt HPS but wanted the blue spectrum for vegging so when i went to the shop i told them what i needed and he said that was MH. So i have a 400watt metal halide now. Is it not better than the red HPS?


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm gonna have a 1000watt HPS over my 4x4 ebb&flow in the flowering room.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

in fact the mh is best for veg......it induces a lil bushiness


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo Bugs, how often do you flood your tray? And for how long? I&#8217;m wondering if those style pots fill as easy as the netted pots. I was thinking of using the lava rocks, but that setup medium looks better for the style we do (I&#8217;ve started almost the same exact setup for the flowering area) I&#8217;m concerned the lava rocks don&#8217;t hold water as well as that perlite or rockwool. That medium looks as easy to recycle for the next set as lava rocks. Right? (was gonna post that question in your journal)

Also, about the cloning success ratio. Maybe you got it now but I&#8217;m only on page 20 of your journal. Do you mist your leaves? Back in the day with my very first run I used the little green house domes and I soak the little rockwool pieces overnight, and mist the leaves every day and the walls to keep it humid. And I have a much higher success ratio. Nearly 100%. I&#8217;m gonna work it this same way this time. With dip and grow cloning gel also.

Does tepid water mean PH balanced water?

I&#8217;m confused about h2o2. This is just regular hydrogen peroxide? And you mix it in with water? It seems to make sense after reading about its extra oxygen molecule. Does that mean h2o2 can be drank? Cause the bottle I&#8217;m looking at &#8220;3% h2o2 USP&#8221; says seek medical attention! I guess cause its not diluted&#8230;some guidance please.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo and my bad if i'm jacking this thread. Let me know, but its cool cause your all gathered here! haha. But really, let me know.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Yo Bugs, how often do you flood your tray?
> 
> YO RIGHT BACK AT YA....THE MOTHERS GET FLOODED ONLY ONCE A DAY AND THE FLOWERING TRAYS GET FLOODED ONCE PER LIGHTS ON.
> 
> ...


NO THAT IS SUPER DILUTED....BUT BY THIS POINT IN THE POST I THINK YOU ALREADY GET IT.


CHEERS


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Yo and my bad if i'm jacking this thread. Let me know, but its cool cause your all gathered here! haha. But really, let me know.


 
YOU ARE EXACTLY WHAT ME AND SPARKAFIRE INTENDED THIS THREAD FOR. AND US OF COURSE.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Great. oh and yeah hydrotron. Well i have plenty of that. So the hydrotron is better than the medium your using? If so then i should stick with what i got right? And flood it 5 times per lights on? I'll time it out evenly i suppose, same with the mothers but over the 24 hour period.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Also is there a window i should wait after lights on before i flood? Also what about before lights off. Think i've read something about this before.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Great. oh and yeah hydrotron. Well i have plenty of that. So the hydrotron is better than the medium your using?
> 
> it has an advantage of being able to be flooded more often allowing that super oxygenated nutrient solution you'll concoct to flood the roots causing explosive root developement and your plant will soon go nuckin futs. but the roots stick to the pellets and have to be removed. the perlite is so small it barely clings on
> 
> ...


same as the others. as often as they will tolerate.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 21, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Also is there a window i should wait after lights on before i flood? Also what about before lights off. Think i've read something about this before.


 
ya dont flood during the last hour of lights on and i flood as soon as the "sun" comes up. and that;s it.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 21, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Cool, by the way. I'm on page 11 of your thread. Lots of good info. Thanks!
> 
> Also, i had a 400watt HPS but wanted the blue spectrum for vegging so when i went to the shop i told them what i needed and he said that was MH. So i have a 400watt metal halide now. Is it not better than the red HPS?


Hey there no biggie on the MH vs HPS its just that you could have gotten by with just the HPS if money was tight. 

Ask away with your questions.


----------



## livesoul (Oct 21, 2008)

Yo i just wanna say thanks for the help. Its really been good having some people to bounce these questions off of. Gotta keep advancin!


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 23, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Yo i just wanna say thanks for the help. Its really been good having some people to bounce these questions off of. Gotta keep advancin!


Hey LS Your more than welcome thanks for hanging out and asking intelligent questions.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 24, 2008)

Hey Sparky & Bugs. I had a little delay again. What's that? You're not suprised? Assholes. 
Did u all miss me? I missed u 
Anyways, here is what happenned. I tried to sprout my Herer seeds and they popped open and a brown tail came out of one and that was the only movement I ever saw from them. I complained to Attitude and they hooked me up, they said I was one of many that complained about them. What a relief that was, I just complained about a prior batch of seeds that nearly the same thing happened to and I thought they would say I was trying to rip them off, but they didn't question me for a second. What a great company! I had to wait for a fresh batch from Sensi and Sagamartha which took three weeks, but I finally got word that they are being shipped today.
I was so mad, I wanted to give up, but after further review I'm gonna give it a couple more tries.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Hey Sparky & Bugs. I had a little delay again. What's that? You're not suprised? Assholes.
> Did u all miss me? I missed u
> Anyways, here is what happenned. I tried to sprout my Herer seeds and they popped open and a brown tail came out of one and that was the only movement I ever saw from them. I complained to Attitude and they hooked me up, they said I was one of many that complained about them. What a relief that was, I just complained about a prior batch of seeds that nearly the same thing happened to and I thought they would say I was trying to rip them off, but they didn't question me for a second. What a great company! I had to wait for a fresh batch from Sensi and Sagamartha which took three weeks, but I finally got word that they are being shipped today.
> I was so mad, I wanted to give up, but after further review I'm gonna give it a couple more tries.


OK So whats the story all i heard was whining. Your gone for weeks and you missed some of the best stuff on bugs then you come back and tell lame stories........ Please don't tell me that your the equivalent of bugs but only with seeds!r !!


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 24, 2008)

Yep. Until I can prove otherwise, thats the way it looks.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 24, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Yep. Until I can prove otherwise, thats the way it looks.


Well then you should start calling yourself a "SEED" Baron.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 24, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Hey LS Your more than welcome thanks for hanging out and asking intelligent questions.


by croiky....we've just had a rare glimpse of sparkafife being nice.....we've only heard of this phenomenon, never actually seen it. priceless



CustomHydro said:


> Hey Sparky & Bugs. I had a little delay again. What's that? You're not suprised? Assholes.
> Did u all miss me? I missed u
> Anyways, here is what happenned. I tried to sprout my Herer seeds and they popped open and a brown tail came out of one and that was the only movement I ever saw from them. I complained to Attitude and they hooked me up, they said I was one of many that complained about them. What a relief that was, I just complained about a prior batch of seeds that nearly the same thing happened to and I thought they would say I was trying to rip them off, but they didn't question me for a second. What a great company! I had to wait for a fresh batch from Sensi and Sagamartha which took three weeks, but I finally got word that they are being shipped today.
> I was so mad, I wanted to give up, but after further review I'm gonna give it a couple more tries.


keep at it man, you know my issues...those seeds are whoopin' you good bro. dammit i am suprised btw. remember i'm not the mean one!!!



sparkafire said:


> OK So whats the story all i heard was whining. Your gone for weeks and you missed some of the best stuff on bugs then you come back and tell lame stories........ Please don't tell me that your the equivalent of bugs but only with seeds!r !!


there's the spark we all know and love.



CustomHydro said:


> Yep. Until I can prove otherwise, thats the way it looks.


HEY DAMMIT....I'M RIGHT HERE YA KNOW.



sparkafire said:


> Well then you should start calling yourself a "SEED" Baron.


 YUP....PERFECT.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 24, 2008)

I Love you BUGS !!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 24, 2008)

dammit i was supposed to put this on that thread.....( with crocodile hunter accent)

love you too. queer


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 25, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I Love you BUGS !!!





bugsrnme said:


> love you too


Get a room u two.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 25, 2008)

i know,.... right?????


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 25, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> i know,.... right?????


I get TOP


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 25, 2008)

i wouldn't have it any other way....wife's knuckles and all.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 26, 2008)

ok, havent updated in a while so here goes. my 1st harvest was....blah and this one is shaping up to be even worse. 5.6 ounces wet so around 1.4 or more dry. then i only have 1 more harvest to go before all the damaged crops are out of rotation. but anyway here's what it looks like now in the op. lots going on and just retired 2 moms and have 6 more growing in their place. i'll be ritiring 2 more in a few weeks.

but i must say that it looks nice in there now. not barren






shitty ass camera. this is one of the bigger ones minutes before harvest.






this is a wide shot....front is gettin chopped and right behind it are the last stunted ones.






and these are perfect. budding growing not stunted or overpruned. but wont be ready till december.






and as wide as i can get .....all my girls and 2 mommas i retired today.






here are the 6 that will replace all my ,mums in a month





















and i'm sure you'll all be happy to know that i am back to not being able to clone worth a damn. these are all 20 days old. i just dont understand.






here they are chopped and laid out.






these are the biggest ones.....whoopdeedoo






a lil close up of a "big" one.....lol

anyway there you go. lemme have it guys. but know this. i made these mistakes that caused these sub-parr buds 6 weeks ago.
__________________


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 27, 2008)

I love when you update. It gets me excited for my shit to pop off. 
So December and you got it in full swing.? Congrats! You are getting there slowly but surely... The road to Baron Hood. 
We just got to get you cloning and u are straight.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 27, 2008)

BUGS, I know you love your aerocloner, but they are unstable for our line of cloning. They will root, but the times will vary. You should give RW one more chance...
before you shitcan those moms do a practice round... 
Here is what I am going to do step by step. If you follow these instructions there is no way you can fail, but u cant take any shortcuts.
Tools NEEDED!!!:
Salad Spinner $5, Digital Scale $25, spray bottle $1, thermostat outlet $40, 4"duct fan or 3-4"axial fan $25, flourescent light source (two 2' tubes $25), two rubbermaid bins

Set a fan to exhaust air when temps hit 85-89F 
That way it stays nice and warm in there from the light but won't go over 90F (temp NEEDS to be over 80F!!).
Wet your RW cubes til they are 4x their dry weight. If your RW cubes weigh 5g dry on the digital scale they should weigh 20g wet w/o the clone in. 
Place clones in box 2 inches from light.
That is all the easy part. The part where people start making the mistake is when they rewater the cubes. That is why I do it with a spray bottle. 
You never want the cube to be more wet than when it started at 20 grams. Therefore u should know how many sprays it takes get about 10 grams of water into the cube (figure between 5-10g of water will be left in the cube. My bottle pumps out a gram per spray, so i know ten sprays is 10g of water. 
Pending on how much your fan is on will depend on how often u should water. 
I usually have to every day, I pick each one up individually to check. if they feel like they still have a little water in them I only give them 0-5 sprays, if they feel pretty dry I give them 10, and if they feel like they are bone dry I give em 15 then recheck every 12-24 hrs. To water them I just open the tip of the spray bottle up so it shoots in a stream, then i aim for the spot the stem enters and the water will spread itself out.

Here is the easiest way to make a clone box I have found. These are 32gal, and they could be a little smaller 


Here is the inside of the top tub.

I hope this helps someone, by the time I need to use this stuff I will have forgot how to do it so this will help me in the future.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 27, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> > I love when you update. It gets me excited for my shit to pop off.
> 
> 
> well thank you.
> ...


thanks for the help guys....we'll get it


----------



## livesoul (Oct 28, 2008)

Whats up fellas, i finished with my veg cabinet. It looks so dope to me. Can you guys offer some recommendations on what type of nutrients to use for my vegging cycle? 

I'm thinking NovaGrow or the 3 part Flora Micro/bloom/flower. I think of all the parts of the growing process this is the area i least understand. For the 2x3 tray. Since i need a 40 gallon res for a 4x4 tray i figure a 20 gallon res would work. But should i use a lessor amount of water? ya know to save nutrients? I'm only planning on having 6 mothers in this area and thats it. I'm taking someone's advice, probably one of you guys, and doing a perpetual cycle. But at the moment i only have two seedlings going, they'll be the first mothers. I'll need to start with a lessor concentration i know to start. What do you guys think?

Oh and my first strain is gonna be skunk.


----------



## calichris21 (Oct 28, 2008)

If I were to run a 2 week harvest system and only took 6 cuttings every 2 weeks, which wattage hps light would I need for my flowering room? Would one 400w or 600w be able to handle the 24 plants that would be under it at a time? If not, how many plants max. could be placed under a 400w or 600w light respectively growing SOG style?


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 28, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> thanks for the help guys....we'll get it


No prob, I want to see your op get going in full swing! You are doing the same thing I will be doing, if I catch up to you, I cant learn from your mistakes anymore...lol 
If u really don't like RW method, don't try it. I won't be disapointed. 
I just saw u were pissed at your cloner and I thought I'd lay out a back up plan for you or whoever.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 28, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Whats up fellas, i finished with my veg cabinet. It looks so dope to me. Can you guys offer some recommendations on what type of nutrients to use for my vegging cycle?
> 
> I'm thinking NovaGrow or the 3 part Flora Micro/bloom/flower. I think of all the parts of the growing process this is the area i least understand. For the 2x3 tray. Since i need a 40 gallon res for a 4x4 tray i figure a 20 gallon res would work. But should i use a lessor amount of water? ya know to save nutrients?


 You need to make sure you will have enough to flood the trays to a certain height, so how much water depends on several factors. Going off of the info provided tho, if 40gal is sufficient for a 4x4 then yes 20 will be fine for 2x3. Just remember, the less water you have in the res, the weaker the nutes will get towards the end of the 2week cycle. 



calichris21 said:


> If I were to run a 2 week harvest system and only took 6 cuttings every 2 weeks, which wattage hps light would I need for my flowering room? Would one 400w or 600w be able to handle the 24 plants that would be under it at a time? If not, how many plants max. could be placed under a 400w or 600w light respectively growing SOG style?


 Go with a 600, that will be a good match for what u are doin.


----------



## calichris21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the reply CustomHydro!


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 28, 2008)

calichris21 said:


> If I were to run a 2 week harvest system and only took 6 cuttings every 2 weeks, which wattage hps light would I need for my flowering room? Would one 400w or 600w be able to handle the 24 plants that would be under it at a time? If not, how many plants max. could be placed under a 400w or 600w light respectively growing SOG style?


Always go with the largest light you can. = Bigger and better buds



> You need to make sure you will have enough to flood the trays to a certain height, so how much water depends on several factors. Going off of the info provided tho, if 40gal is sufficient for a 4x4 then yes 20 will be fine for 2x3. Just remember, the less water you have in the res, the weaker the nutes will get towards the end of the 2week cycle.


That and it makes your PH harder to control. I use the flora nova series and have has suckless success.


----------



## CustomHydro (Oct 28, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> That and it makes your PH harder to control. I use the flora nova series and have has suckless success.


Yep, true. Flora and Floranova are both fantastic for ph control. Thats y I like em so much.

Do you have to adjust PH when u first mix Floranova, Sparky or does it even it out pretty good?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 29, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> No prob, I want to see your op get going in full swing! You are doing the same thing I will be doing, if I catch up to you, I cant learn from your mistakes anymore...lol
> If u really don't like RW method, don't try it. I won't be disapointed.
> I just saw u were pissed at your cloner and I thought I'd lay out a back up plan for you or whoever.


i'm almost there...i have tried rw many many times and just failed at it again....admitedly i could have done some things different but thanks for the advice regardless. and i'm pissed all the time, dont worry i'll take it out on you eventually.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

mini update....got the aquarium heaters that stay at a constant 78 degrees and i put my thermo heat mat under the cloner so the water is perfect now. i have a space heater at the growing tips and it is set for 80 and blows warm air over them. then i put a humidome over half of them just to see if there is a difference. i also took cuttings from as low on the plant as possible. i will only need 1 more set of clones from these moms then the little ones will replace the last 4 with 6 fresh new moms. i have definately noticed my bitches showing signs of old age and i will not wait so ling to replace them next time. cant wait to flower 4 of these bitches at the same time ....that'll be a huge harvest and off the books...so to speak. so i am going to buy some cloning solution for the cloner....i hear great things and it might make the difference for me. those of you that follow know what i mean....lol. thanks to everyone that reads this thread. it means more to me than it should.
__________________


----------



## Return of the Spork (Oct 30, 2008)

I am with you bugs, RW was a complete failure, and I am trying a DIY Bubble Cloner. 

My problem with RW was that they would just bend over and lose all stem strength. Temps were fine, cuts were sterile. 

I have now read every cloning technique on the internet I think, the only thing left for me to try is to take the cuts and let them sit in a glass of water for 24 hours since supposedly that reinforces stem strength.

Id really rather use the RW, however the idea of a fairly maintenance free cloner sounds more appealing to me.

I assume the aero method with the pvc misters is way more reliable than the bubblewand method?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 30, 2008)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am with you bugs, RW was a complete failure, and I am trying a DIY Bubble Cloner.
> 
> My problem with RW was that they would just bend over and lose all stem strength. Temps were fine, cuts were sterile.
> 
> ...


 ya rw ifiddly and i'm lazy sooo aero was the way to go. i've had issues with rooting times but it is a superior method by any standards. its just so easy and simple once you "get it"


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 1, 2008)

I said it in the other thread, but even though it has only been about 14 hours, these set of clones look GREAT compared to shitty ass RW. I regret not trying this first.

Also, I will be doing a somewhat mini SOG op. Only 9 at a time because its all I can currently fit, but it will produce more than I would need which means...lots of hash =)

I am doing Jack Herer, but I want to also get a couple other mothers of diff strains so I can cycle them and get variety. Anyone have any good indica coughlock sleepy strains that would produce nice yield in SoG? I intend to make hash with all the excess bud so lots of resin would be nice. However getting a knock you on your ass go to sleep high for medicinal use is what I am really looking for.

Ideas?

Oh and Spark, you are in SD area right? You order online or use a hydro store? Reason I ask is because I want to pick up a few small items that I can't justify paying shipping for.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 3, 2008)

> Oh and Spark, you are in SD area right? You order online or use a hydro store? Reason I ask is because I want to pick up a few small items that I can't justify paying shipping for


I have not bought anything for my garden off the net all from my local hydro store which has helped me greatly.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 3, 2008)

If you wouldn't mind PM'ing me the details I think I can bring them a bit more business. Thusfar I haven't stepped out of the online aspect because I wasn't sure where to go. But I have followed your progress since I started going to RIU and I think I could definitely trust your opinion.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 3, 2008)

dont do it spark...it's a set up!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 4, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> dont do it spark...it's a set up!!!


I don't know spork Let me eat another brownie and i will let you know.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 4, 2008)

Brownies eh, just tried hash last night for my first time. Was very hard hitting I like. I slept well for the first time in a while.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 4, 2008)

Greetings Growers,

Great thread Sparkafire!

I am currently putting together a SOG on a 3x3 table and I noticed this thread and the amount of cloning content. Funny, that is right where I am in my op, just trying to get clones to strike.

I patterned my op after Al B Fuct but he is gone now 

The clones in the pic are from 2 - 4 days from their mamma. They seem to be looking ok, I am biting my nails with the main stems of 4 different plants trying to strike.

As I mentioned I have only 1 3x3 table, anyone have an opinion on the nute strength that will get them through the whole time. I can't flush them or change the strength for only part of the table.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 4, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> > Greetings Growers,
> 
> 
> s'up homie?
> ...


you're ok , no flush needed. just change the nutes every 2 weeks and top up in between with fresh water only and ph it to 5.8 so the plants use up the food. and it's almost a mini flush, the ppm finishes lower at the end of the 2 weeks . hope i helped more than i hurt


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thanks for the reply Bugs +rep for speed.

I hope I don't have to kill a hundred, I don't want to kill any .

I was hoping to have some kind bud for the holiday season, but that deadline has come and gone, have to wait till the new year.

I will have about 10-12 more nice cuttings in the next week or so. I am not sure how many I am going to be able to flower at once, I am hoping 30+ that would be 7-8 every two weeks.

Keep up the good fight growers


----------



## livesoul (Nov 4, 2008)

Yo whatsup guys, got another question for some vets. I&#8217;ve nearly completed setting up my setup. I have two separate rooms built in my closet. You can see the layout from the first sketch. I&#8217;m trying to ventilate both rooms and I&#8217;m not sure quite how to do it. I can pull cool air from a bathroom located somewhere else in my house. This is the equipment:

2x Can Fans 256cfm
2x Bathroom fans
1 environmental control: humid, temp, Co2
1 carbon filter

ROOM1: Flowering a SOG under a 1000watt HPS running 12/12 light cycle
ROOM2: Veggin 6 mothers under a 400watt MH running 24 hour light

From the diagram I presented I was thinking of running one of the can fans to cool light the 1000watter. I was thinking of killing two birds with one stone and pulling the hot air from the veg room and running straight through the 1000 watt. I wanted to do this also to keep the room sealed to better control the Co2. I&#8217;m not sure how to best utilize the equipment. One problem i'm thinking about with what i just mentioned is that the fan will be running 24 hour, so basically cooling the the 1000watter while its off. Also, the way i sketched doesn't really work because i can't fit the carbon filter in somewhere there. Peep it out and let me know if you have any questions. Any suggestions would be great!!!!

Ps. I can have fans actually in the flower room, or I could have it in the space between the two rooms. I&#8217;m planning on having the ballasts in this area to minimize heat from them.


----------



## bts420 (Nov 4, 2008)

Ok it took a while, but I got my sister's camera... spend all your $ on your grow and you cant buy a camera. =) This is my first time growing hydro in a tray like this. Ok, here's whats there. 2x 400 watt ceramic metal halides, 450 cfm fan, 4x4 table with hydroton, little bit chunky perlite, and some coco. Started the clones straight in the 4x4 with painters plastic over the pvc and a spray bottle for humidity. Started 64 and 44 rooted. 18/6 with 4 days plain h2O, 11 days general hydroponics seedling nutes, then 12 days mild growth nutes. Day 28 I flushed 3 times plain h2o @ 5.7 ph and day 29 they went 12/12 on bloom nutes. This is day 6 of 12/12 and they are just getting over the pvc.. I plan to place a screen over the pvc and start to tie or fold through like week 2-3 of flower.  
Also the mom's under 2x 4ft 4 bulb T5's. Ocean mix soil with some worm castings, coco fibers, and perlite in 5 gal buckets. =)


----------



## livesoul (Nov 4, 2008)

Very nice!! How big is your grow area?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 4, 2008)

tagged....


----------



## houstonblowskush (Nov 4, 2008)

Texas Hydroponics ::...


Im getting the above system with a growell insert. Thats will make it have 36 even spaced sites and I belive they fit rockwool cubes(2.5). Its 3x3 so i may get a 400 watt or 600.

any pros and cons before i purchase?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 4, 2008)

houstonblowskush said:


> Texas*Hydroponics*::...
> 
> 
> Im getting the above system with a growell insert. Thats will make it have 36 even spaced sites and I belive they fit rockwool cubes(2.5). Its 3x3 so i may get a 400 watt or 600.
> ...


you could make it for 100$....


----------



## houstonblowskush (Nov 4, 2008)

link please


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 4, 2008)

i don't have one, but i could talk you through it.

it's a simple ebb and flow, tray above a res. main components are the res, the flat, the hoses and the water pump. add a timer, and you got it.

there are vids on youtube for diy ebb and flow tables, some very good ones too...


----------



## bts420 (Nov 4, 2008)

livesoul : the flower room is a 4ft x 4ft table and the mother room is 5ft x 4ft.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 5, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> you're ok , no flush needed. just change the nutes every 2 weeks and top up in between with fresh water only and ph it to 5.8 so the plants use up the food. and it's almost a mini flush, the ppm finishes lower at the end of the 2 weeks . hope i helped more than i hurt


 
Good info Bugs, thanks.

Anyone have any suggestions as to the ratio of 3part GH to use?


----------



## CustomHydro (Nov 5, 2008)

> Anyone have any suggestions as to the ratio of 3part GH to use?


This is what a lot of growers, including myself use, its called the Lucas formula. For vegging use 5ml of micro and 10ml of bloom per gallon, for flowering use 8ml micro, and 16ml bloom per gallon. Throw out the Grow, u don't need it.


----------



## houstonblowskush (Nov 5, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> i don't have one, but i could talk you through it.
> 
> it's a simple ebb and flow, tray above a res. main components are the res, the flat, the hoses and the water pump. add a timer, and you got it.
> 
> there are vids on youtube for diy ebb and flow tables, some very good ones too...


ive seen small set ups but nothing the size of mine....maybe im not looking right..but I guess I could...supplment a few things and lower the cost..piece by piece


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 5, 2008)

If you want to spend the money go right ahead, it is just that E&F is one of the cheapest and easiest hydro methods and throwing 300+ at it right away isn't needed. I would go the cheaper route and spend the extra money on odor control or to build an aerocloner or make other things better first. You can revisit the tray after your first harvest. However I know how frustrating it is to find the perfect size tray. I ended up using Underbed Storage Trays from Target. Just under 4x2, perfect for a cabinet. Hell maybe run two of those side by side?


----------



## StinkBud (Nov 5, 2008)

houstonblowskush said:


> link please


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


----------



## CustomHydro (Nov 5, 2008)

Bugs Where are u? I need u to overnight me some clones.... j/k 
No but really I need clones or seeds asap! I got a couple Sage & Sour going but those are fucking ten weeks to finish. Attitude sent my seeds to my fake billing address and they got returned to sender so I got fucked again.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 5, 2008)

> Bugs Where are u? I need u to overnight me some clones.... j/k


I am not 



> Attitude sent my seeds to my fake billing address and they got returned to sender so I got fucked again.


NO they didn't!! Attitude just didn't have any more because BUGS bought them all.


----------



## CustomHydro (Nov 6, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> I am not


Niether was I, but I didn't want to be rude and demand them...lol 





> NO they didn't!! Attitude just didn't have any more because BUGS bought them all.


I knew they were hiding something.


----------



## Styl!st07 (Nov 6, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Bugs Where are u? I need u to overnight me some clones.... j/k
> No but really I need clones or seeds asap! I got a couple Sage & Sour going but those are fucking ten weeks to finish.
> 
> 
> ...


That suck bro

I wood give them a ring (email) and see what they say. I use Attitude too and they gave my sum cracked seeds witch didnt germinate at all. When i called them they told me they wood replace them on my next order and they did. I order a large order (25 seeds) and they where cool as shit when i talked to them. Im sure u allready know this but i giving u my 2 cents anyways.

Now im back on track if i dont fuck this up again. Trying this RW thing again, i hope i get it right this time cuz theese seeds are not cheap. 

Keep us posted on the order and im sure they will make it right.

If u gave them a fake adress how where u going to recieve them. I use a PO Box and it works great. Get my seeds in 7 days, like clock work every time.

I got the new COLORED seeds from Green House and a few from G13

- Styl!st


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 6, 2008)

oh, and stylist, i still think rw is the devil.






StinkBud said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/116859-harvest-pound-every-three-weeks.html


damn show-off



CustomHydro said:


> > Bugs Where are u? I need u to overnight me some clones
> 
> 
> aww man sorry i just pulled out of your dad and i'm really tired. he's got some good hepussy
> ...


fake billing....damn man you gettin a drum full? bad karma....keep pokin at me if you want. it's your grows funeral



sparkafire said:


> > I am not
> 
> 
> no commen.....moooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> ...


i'll have you know that despite my murderous rampage i have always allowed survivors....how else would i stay in bizz....let's face it your porns arent making me much anymore.



CustomHydro said:


> Niether was I, but I didn't want to be rude and demand them...lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


please dont blow spark in front of everyone unless your gonna share


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 6, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> This is what a lot of growers, including myself use, its called the Lucas formula. For vegging use 5ml of micro and 10ml of bloom per gallon, for flowering use 8ml micro, and 16ml bloom per gallon. Throw out the Grow, u don't need it.


that's not accurate. i've tried the lucas formula, and gh used as directed provides better results. flora gro contains a higher amount of potassium, something pot loves in flower. pot likes a 123 ratio in flower, low n, medium p, high k.....


----------



## doogleef (Nov 6, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Yo whatsup guys, got another question for some vets. Ive nearly completed setting up my setup. I have two separate rooms built in my closet. You can see the layout from the first sketch. Im trying to ventilate both rooms and Im not sure quite how to do it. I can pull cool air from a bathroom located somewhere else in my house. This is the equipment:
> 
> 2x Can Fans 256cfm
> 2x Bathroom fans
> ...



Nice Start!

I am working on my 3x3 tent and trying to squeeze everything in. This looks good. 

Couple of comments that my idol Mr Fuct. would probably make.

1. You only need the big centrif can fans to push air through a static environment like a filter. A cheaper axial fan will work fine for cooling sealed hoods and exhast for growspace as long as there is little or no resistence. 
2. I would not run my hood or cool tube on the same airmass as one of the grow rooms. You need your fan to run through the hood when the lights are on plus 15 min. Your regular exhast fan ( for moms and clones) should be on a thermostat to keep temps in range. 

Hope this helps. Keep us posted.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Right on, thanks Doogleef. I went ahead and ordered some inline duct fans. I think this will do it. I'll run the can fan through the light like you suggested. I suppose to extra 15 is because its still hot at least that long after the light is off. 

New question. Just moved my first baby under the 400watt light. Starting using Flora Nova at 350ppm. It will be under this light 24/7. The average temperature so far has been around 80-85 degrees. How often should i flood the tray and for how long? 

And has anyone tried just dropping their seeds into a cup of water to make em germinate? I've been struggling using the wet papertowel and keeping it humid. I bought some skunk from attitude and only 2 out of 12 have opened. And its been like 2 weeks. I was told dropping them straight into a cup of water would work good. Anyone ever try this or can offer some suggestions?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 7, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Right on, thanks Doogleef. I went ahead and ordered some inline duct fans. I think this will do it. I'll run the can fan through the light like you suggested. I suppose to extra 15 is because its still hot at least that long after the light is off.
> 
> New question. Just moved my first baby under the 400watt light. Starting using Flora Nova at 350ppm. It will be under this light 24/7. The average temperature so far has been around 80-85 degrees. How often should i flood the tray and for how long?
> 
> And has anyone tried just dropping their seeds into a cup of water to make em germinate? I've been struggling using the wet papertowel and keeping it humid. I bought some skunk from attitude and only 2 out of 12 have opened. And its been like 2 weeks. I was told dropping them straight into a cup of water would work good. Anyone ever try this or can offer some suggestions?


What medium are you using? That will be the biggest factor in your watering times. 

85 is a bit warm. 75-80 would be better. Is the exhast on a thermostat? Your diagram shows an active (fan powered) intake for the mom room. Is that on? You can normally get away with a passive intake on growrooms. If you are too hot you need more exhast not more air in. 

Seeds will crack in a cup of water. When they sink put them in (oh wait, what medium are you using?? I use the paper towel method when i use beans.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Yeah forgot to mention i'm started them in rockwool and now its mixed with hydrotron.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Actually none of my fans are setup. I ordered some inline duct fans to help with the exhaust. Instead of how i initially diagramed, i'm setting up two of these fans to keep this room at a good temp, ordered the thermostat too. They just haven't arrived yet, so right now i'm leaving the room open to keep it cooler. So the temperature should improve i hope.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 7, 2008)

Also i must be missing something because i'm struggling with the paper towel method. But its so easy.  I had done it a while back during one of my earlier attempts at this and it worked great. So maybe its the seeds i got from attitude, only 2 of 12 have cracked using papertowel this time.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 7, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Right on, thanks Doogleef. I went ahead and ordered some inline duct fans. I think this will do it. I'll run the can fan through the light like you suggested. I suppose to extra 15 is because its still hot at least that long after the light is off.
> 
> New question. Just moved my first baby under the 400watt light. Starting using Flora Nova at 350ppm. It will be under this light 24/7. The average temperature so far has been around 80-85 degrees. How often should i flood the tray and for how long?
> 
> And has anyone tried just dropping their seeds into a cup of water to make em germinate? I've been struggling using the wet papertowel and keeping it humid. I bought some skunk from attitude and only 2 out of 12 have opened. And its been like 2 weeks. I was told dropping them straight into a cup of water would work good. Anyone ever try this or can offer some suggestions?





livesoul said:


> Also i must be missing something because i'm struggling with the paper towel method. But its so easy.  I had done it a while back during one of my earlier attempts at this and it worked great. So maybe its the seeds i got from attitude, only 2 of 12 have cracked using papertowel this time.


You have the towel in a plastic bag in a warm dark spot? I've never used attitude but I might next time with the freebies. I've heard that they stand behind thier product and will replace defective seeds on the next order. Also attitude is just a distributor of other peoples seeds what did you get?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

tune in tomorrow for more of the dogleaf and livesoul show.........get a room you two.....hehehehehee


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 7, 2008)

I let seeds soak for 6+ hours in lukewarm water, then soak a papertowel and fold it over so the seeds are covered top and bottom with the wet towel. Covered and waited a few days with it sitting on top of my comp tower.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 7, 2008)

doogleef said:


> You have the towel in a plastic bag in a warm dark spot? I've never used attitude but I might next time with the freebies. I've heard that they stand behind thier product and will replace defective seeds on the next order. Also attitude is just a distributor of other peoples seeds what did you get?


This batch of seeds was from Ceres. Looks very professional. When i contacted attitude about it they advised me to contact Ceres. I have yet to do that. I have my seeds in a wet towel and inside a tuperware container. Seems humid enough.


----------



## Davinder sidhu (Nov 7, 2008)

I crop 300 lights pushin it push im pushin push


----------



## doogleef (Nov 7, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> tune in tomorrow for more of the dogleaf and livesoul show.........get a room you two.....hehehehehee


lol. Hey Bugs ...  U! ... U! ..... FU!!! OK? lol. Nothin but love man...

Livesoul .. you can crack them beans by hand if you still got them. You have nothing to loose at this point.
In my stuper last night i did not answer your watering question. If you have not already figured it out ...3-4 times a day during lights on.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Davinder sidhu said:


> I crop 300 lights pushin it push im pushin push


 the rick ross thread closed yesterday



doogleef said:


> lol. Hey Bugs ...  U! ... U! ..... FU!!! OK? lol. Nothin but love man...
> 
> .


 i cant help myself sometimes.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 7, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Livesoul .. you can crack them beans by hand if you still got them. You have nothing to loose at this point.
> In my stuper last night i did not answer your watering question. If you have not already figured it out ...3-4 times a day during lights on.


 
Alright, so i guess 6-8 times a day since its 24 hour cycle? It takes 5 minutes to fill, so 15 minutes total? or 30 minutes?


----------



## doogleef (Nov 8, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Alright, so i guess 6-8 times a day since its 24 hour cycle? It takes 5 minutes to fill, so 15 minutes total? or 30 minutes?


Do not flood during lights off. No need.  You only need to flood long enough to fill. 5 min is plenty.


----------



## firsttimegroww (Nov 10, 2008)

do any of you sog growers have problems with plants falling over? All of mine start to bend or fall over in week 5-6 because the tops get to heavy.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 10, 2008)

And thats a problem?


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 10, 2008)

firsttimegroww said:


> do any of you sog growers have problems with plants falling over? All of mine start to bend or fall over in week 5-6 because the tops get to heavy.



YEP!! Check out how i fixed the problem.


----------



## firsttimegroww (Nov 11, 2008)

i just harvest my first harvest and it all smells like hay? i been curing for about a week after i dried and it still doesnt smell like BUD.
Somepoeple even told me they dont even cure they just dry and its good to go.
is your guys buds smell like buds as soon as you harvest? Or you have the same probelm?


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 11, 2008)

firsttimegroww said:


> i just harvest my first harvest and it all smells like hay? i been curing for about a week after i dried and it still doesnt smell like BUD.
> Somepoeple even told me they dont even cure they just dry and its good to go.
> is your guys buds smell like buds as soon as you harvest? Or you have the same probelm?


I have been told that it will go away. Mine never really smelled like strong skunk mine had a lemon smell to it. Mine smelled like hay for 2 weeks or so before smelling like lemons. What did they smell like in the vine?


----------



## kindprincess (Nov 11, 2008)

firsttimegroww said:


> i just harvest my first harvest and it all smells like hay? i been curing for about a week after i dried and it still doesnt smell like BUD.
> Somepoeple even told me they dont even cure they just dry and its good to go.
> is your guys buds smell like buds as soon as you harvest? Or you have the same probelm?


the hay smell is normal for most strains, esp noted in dutch passion's products. it's a normal thing indeed.

some buds will have a great green flavor. two of my long term mothers are good from a quick dry. however, nothing is what it should be until after two months in a jar. true flavor takes time, and there's no way around that one.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 11, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> the hay smell is normal for most strains, esp noted in dutch passion's products. it's a normal thing indeed.
> 
> some buds will have a great green flavor. two of my long term mothers are good from a quick dry. however, nothing is what it should be until after two months in a jar. true flavor takes time, and there's no way around that one.


 
kiss-assi think i love you....wanna hump or something?............lmao...too funny. i love these damn smileys


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 11, 2008)

Sparkafire. How exactly do u flower ur cuttings? Veg to veg? Veg to flower? And how long do ya veg (hieght)?


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 11, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Sparkafire. How exactly do u flower ur cuttings? Veg to veg? Veg to flower? And how long do ya veg (hieght)?


Running SOG PERPETUAL 

I go straight from clone to flower.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 11, 2008)

Awesome thanks man. I see!


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 11, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Awesome thanks man. I see!



No worries jump in anytime we love the company.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 11, 2008)

Yessur thanks. Im currently putting something together but will be here in a couple of weeks for sure. Bro nice grow seriously!


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 11, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Yessur thanks. Im currently putting something together but will be here in a couple of weeks for sure. Bro nice grow seriously!


Well thank you very much it is appreciated.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 11, 2008)

Dude, sparks man i didnt read b4 posting.....! Bro im not doing aero! LOl my bad but may still stop by and pick ur brains from time to time if its cool lmao


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 11, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Dude, sparks man i didnt read b4 posting.....! Bro im not doing aero! LOl my bad but may still stop by and pick ur brains from time to time if its cool lmao


Nor am i an ebb& flow system but if your sog you can still join up no worries


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 11, 2008)

Im here! Did have another question tho. Going veg to flower....... Maybe its already in this thread but, When taking cuttings from ur mom, Are u cloning tops? If not how many nodes do u leave on ur stems? Whats ur average yield per cutting lol.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 12, 2008)

Hi peeps, just wanted to update you. I've got my first baby going in my veg room. Its looking great. Using Flora Nova at 400ppm. Tried using just regular tap water and the ppm started at 700 before even adding nutrients. So i switched to the almost zero ppm of RO water and could measure it out perfect to 400ppm. Measuring the PPM was much easier than i thought. Also, still got the temp down, somehow its doing really good and the room i've seen get up to 95 degrees in the middle of the day. I'm getting fans later this week.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Hi peeps, just wanted to update you. I've got my first baby going in my veg room. Its looking great. Using Flora Nova at 400ppm. Tried using just regular tap water and the ppm started at 700 before even adding nutrients. So i switched to the almost zero ppm of RO water and could measure it out perfect to 400ppm. Measuring the PPM was much easier than i thought. Also, still got the temp down, somehow its doing really good and the room i've seen get up to 95 degrees in the middle of the day. I'm getting fans later this week.


 95F is WAY TO HOT!! Do anything you can to remedy that. It will cause stretch that will affect your whole grow from jump street. Good luck, my friend.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 12, 2008)

Hey Sparks, 

I miss Al ... Totally unrelated to the thread but I figured you could relate. 

L8r m8


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Hey Sparks,
> 
> I miss Al ... Totally unrelated to the thread but I figured you could relate.
> 
> L8r m8


anybody with any sense misses that butthole. damn him!!!! .....damn him to heck........for making me feel again, then ripping out my e-heart



livesoul said:


> > Hi peeps,
> 
> 
> yo, beyotch
> ...


 what the other guy said about the temps....bring em on down. unless your running co2 in wich case i'll quickly go fuck myself and hush.



onthedl0008 said:


> > Im here!
> 
> 
> hey!.....i'm here too!!!!!
> ...


anywhere from 1/4 to a litlle over an ounce depending on conditions.


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 12, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Hey Sparks,
> 
> I miss Al ... Totally unrelated to the thread but I figured you could relate.
> 
> L8r m8


Speaking of Al B. Fuct, I was wondering if I would be eligible for a *Skewl of Fuct* degree if I get some kind bud  from my op?

After all, I did model my op after his, and received input and comments from the Zen Master himself before he departed.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice sirs! Reread a couple times, str8 and to the point! Perpetual SOG makes the most sense to me. Guess im going to just get my sog started then and begin the 4 clones ive got ready to see what happens!
Al is gone but there are plenty of ops left to model ur roles after hahaha.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> Speaking of Al B. Fuct, I was wondering if I would be eligible for a *Skewl of Fuct* degree if I get some kind bud  from my op?
> 
> After all, I did model my op after his, and received input and comments from the Zen Master himself before he departed.


 you came to the right place. we are almost all grads here....or at least a drop out or 3



onthedl0008 said:


> Very nice sirs! Reread a couple times, str8 and to the point! Perpetual SOG makes the most sense to me. Guess im going to just get my sog started then and begin the 4 clones ive got ready to see what happens!
> Al is gone but there are plenty of ops left to model ur roles after hahaha.


 yup, just pick a good one that matches your skill level or devotion level....lol


----------



## kpw555 (Nov 12, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> you came to the right place. we are almost all grads here....or at least a drop out or 3


 
That's why I checked in here, I noticed a lot of the same names as on his FAQ and what not.

So how about it? Do I need to petition the board or something?

Is there a chairman of the board?

Is there a board?

If there is a board how do I request my submission packet?

Is there a submission packet?

If there is a board how do I petition for a degree?

If the board approves my degree application, exactly what privileges does this entitle me to?

Once approved can I get government grant to study weed?

If I use a government grant to study weed can I smoke any that is left over.

The boards (if there is a board) prompt attention to this very important matter will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 12, 2008)

kpw555 said:


> That's why I checked in here, I noticed a lot of the same names as on his FAQ and what not.
> 
> So how about it? Do I need to petition the board or something?
> 
> ...


 all new enrollees go through our public relations and human resource manager......you guessed it, sparkafire. he is also the dean ......kind of a sadist you know. but he'll be with you shortly , just have a seat in the lobby and help yourself to some white widow and cheezy poofs


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 12, 2008)

LMFAO! That was nice.


----------



## livesoul (Nov 13, 2008)

Yeah i know, i'm figuring 80 degreeish right? I'm getting two exhaust fans and a thermostat for that room. Gonna bring cool air from another room in the house. The vent system was very simple but luckily there is a good amount of crawl space in my attic. Hopefully bringing the air into that room is enough to keep it cool.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 13, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Yeah i know, i'm figuring 80 degreeish right? I'm getting two exhaust fans and a thermostat for that room. Gonna bring cool air from another room in the house. The vent system was very simple but luckily there is a good amount of crawl space in my attic. Hopefully bringing the air into that room is enough to keep it cool.


Even 80 is a bit warm, my friend. 68-70 is best.


----------



## bts420 (Nov 13, 2008)

Okay heres my babies. Ive posted before on here, but they are in hydroton with perlite and a little coco fibers. All general hydroponics nutes with the expert feed program are being used. The clippings started in the 4x4 tray with plastic over a pvc frame to hold in humidity. 44 out of 64 made it and ive done almost all the triming im going to do in these pics... Think more trimming of some of the side branches?? Might be hard to tell in pics. Also I had a question about epsom salts. Last time I had a magnesium def. around week 5 especially in the purple kush plants. How much epsom salts should I add and when should i add them?? Was thinking about starting to add them around week 3-4 . . . ?


----------



## SOG (Nov 13, 2008)

that's an awesome thread


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 13, 2008)

sog said:


> that's an awesome thread



well thank you !!!


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 13, 2008)

> All general hydroponics nutes with the expert feed program are being used.


That should be enough nutes for your plants no need for Epsom salts try to stay away from that. YOU could however dissolve some in a spray bottle and flora feed if your worried about it. 


Over all nice plants and set up. Good job !


----------



## SOG (Nov 13, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> well thank you !!!


ooh... thank you sir


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 13, 2008)

Hey Guys,

Remember me.....I miss Al too. Nobody on here setting people straight. Just a bunch of kids and their Aerogardens from Bed Bath and Beyond. Friggin crazy.


Hey Bugs,

You said your yeild has been from a q-zip per plant. Those you yeilded a q from...were those your original crop that you had toasted and overpruned or are you still seeing as little as a q per plant from your smallest clones or what....break it down for me bro.

My first crop is 3-4 weeks away (in week 5)but its alot of plants, trying to guestimate what my yeild may look like (hoping for 2.5-3lbs)-84 plants under 1000kw-you think thats realistic??
Some of them are not the primo clones from my original batch when I lost many of my best cuttingss to the Not-So-E-Z-Cloner but many are picture perfect. All of my crops are on schedule now but I am using traditional cloning methods and I have turned my aero-cloner into an aero-vegger and it is used to give my cutting 4 days of veg time prior to moving to flower-cause i get 95-100% roots in 10 days.

I really want to post pics but I cannot-in fact I am rarely on here since reading that the servers are stateside. Perhaps I will post a few from a public cpu at some point. Would be nice to share the spoils with a community that can appreciate the work going into it.

Todays work:

Pruned lower third and long sideshoots on my youngest (1 wk. old) and my middle (3 wk. old) crops. A total of 144 plants were pruned. Adjusted (phototroped) crop on trays according to growth habits.

Cut 156 new clones. 
3 trays of 36 will provide the 72 best cuttings for the next batch to flower.
1 tray of 48 will provide a selection to pluck top specimens for vegging into new mums.

Re-Organized over 70 mums in preparation for the next crop in two weeks.

Checked and adjusted ph in 3-70 gallon resevoirs, added Ca-Mg supplements to veg, added P, K, Ca, Mg supps in flower resevoirs.

2 days a week I have at least this much work to do, the rest of the days are 30 minutes to a few hours of work so it is not so bad. Been staring at a few of those buds that are already the size of beer bottles and looking forward to early december.

I'll be fuct for sure!


----------



## doogleef (Nov 14, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> Remember me.....I miss Al too. Nobody on here setting people straight. Just a bunch of kids and their Aerogardens from Bed Bath and Beyond. Friggin crazy.
> 
> ...


Holy Shit.  Nice job man. That's a lot of clones. You using ABF's cloning in rockwool?

84 is pushing it depending on the size of the space. That 1000 should cover a 20 sq ft. at 4 per sq/ft (only possible in SOG and even then that is pretty tight) that is 80 plants if they are cropped right. Pics would rreally help us estimate. Fed will not be taking down RIU anytime soon and even if they do it takes sucha huge court process to get records from ISP that they only do it in child porn cases. You are safe, I assure you.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 14, 2008)

alrighty old....in a rush but i'll give a proper response later..........my messed up batches ....the last one comes out monday and 2 weeks after that is the 1st one that is perfect. and i will let you know....my last batch was lost to a mold problem due to humidity but i got a dehumidifier now so everything is otay. shitty yield i know but i will post as soon as my gpod ones hit the scale and these last bad ones....i like to have a worst case reference for my yields.


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 14, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Holy Shit.  Nice job man. That's a lot of clones. You using ABF's cloning in rockwool?


Yes, except for the the rockwool...I have been using Rapid Rooter Plugs or Sunleaves Starter Plugs and I use humidomes over my trays. But I have them on heat mats running 82-84degrees. 6-7 days to see roots, 10 days and I usually hit 100%



> 84 is pushing it depending on the size of the space. That 1000 should cover a 20 sq ft. at 4 per sq/ft (only possible in SOG and even then that is pretty tight) that is 80 plants if they are cropped right.


4-1kw lights service 3-8x4 Botanicare Trays with the help of light movers. The plants in each of the last 2 (weeks 5-6 & 7- trays are concentrated in a 24 sq.ft. (6x4) area with weeks 1-2 and 3-4 sharing a tray It ends up being 10-12 rows of 7 plants in the last 2 with 100% capacity in the first. (18 or 19 rows of 8 plants ) Plus I flower some back-ups on the ends of my other trays to have a better selection of vigorous, homogenous clones. 30-40 clones every couple weeks hit the bin......it pains me but has to be done.



> Pics would rreally help us estimate. Fed will not be taking down RIU anytime soon and even if they do it takes sucha huge court process to get records from ISP that they only do it in child porn cases. You are safe, I assure you.


mmmmmmm......over 300 plants in flower (as of next wednesday), 73 mums, over 150 unrooted clones at any given time and 120 freshly rooted clones vegging in my Aero-vegger (a.k.a. Not-So-E-Z-Clone)..........I think I will continue to take zero chances with security........but if and when I choose to post pics I will let you know.




> my last batch was lost to a mold problem due to humidity but i got a dehumidifier now so everything is otay


Bummer dude....sorry to hear it......what was your humidity running??? I have been worried bout the dreaded Botrytis. My dehumidifier runs all night and intermittently during the day--trying to maintain mid 40% RH. I should not have to worrry about it with my RH under control huh???

Thanks for the input.

-OitW


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 14, 2008)

Bummer dude....sorry to hear it......what was your humidity running??? I have been worried bout the dreaded Botrytis. My dehumidifier runs all night and intermittently during the day--trying to maintain mid 40% RH. I should not have to worrry about it with my RH under control huh???

Thanks for the input.

-OitW
__________________
"If the people lead, the leaders, they will have to follow." 


my humidity was around 82%....nice huh? lmao i bought a 30 liter dehumidifier and tadaa.....54% or better now. and no you will be fine with 40%....fuckin perfect


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 15, 2008)

Wow first time ive ever signed on and this thread wasnt at the top!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 15, 2008)

ya we suck.....lol


----------



## doogleef (Nov 15, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Wow first time ive ever signed on and this thread wasnt at the top!


Can't have that!

bump bump


----------



## r543 (Nov 16, 2008)

Have any of you guys used just hydroton for this method?? Had any problems with legginess or elongation? Im have serious stretch issues that the plants in placed soil in my grow room dont have.


----------



## toast master (Nov 16, 2008)

hey soggy bottom growers.... havent checked in for a while been working out of town weeks at a time .. i see al b took a hike ..cant blame him i go to after all the why cant my plants grow in the dark questions.... good to see some are still gluttons for punishment ... sparkies been taking over the world i see.... good to know he picked up the reigns ... i really miss chumley..... did i say that.... will stay in touch .
toastie.....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes bugs just dont let it happen again! Like dogleef said cant have that! Lol Alright here it is. Just going to copy and paste some things i placed in a thread of mine.Right now its sad but only 2 clones in.I plan on filling the rest of the runway up in the next month or so but this Will give me a good idea what to expect i guess.

Consists of:
18 gallon rubbermaid tub
2 -30 gallon air pumps and 2- 6 inch stones ( going to split into 4- 6 inch stones later )
1- small submersilbe water pump ( 1-To keep nuts of the bottom of the tub and 2- For future water changes in which i will hook up a 20 foot 1/2 inch tube bought at local aquaria store, to run directly to the drain for basicly fast effortless draining of the res)
6- 5 inch net pots ( Will be placing 2 clones per pot cut directly from vegging mothers until root structure is built, then placing directly into flower mode) This info was passed onto me from bugs and sparks at there sog growers wanted thread)
Hydroton
Bonaicaire pro organic hydro veg and flower nuts
Also Kool bloom will be used for agressive flowering ( around week 2 of flower until harvest ) to fatten up nuggies and hopefully mature them faster.But will flush 2 weeks prior to harvest.
Im going to be sogging my latest unknown project that im sure bugs could appreciate in reference to his purple widow, im getting pink nuggies some how.








Attached Thumbnails


----------



## doogleef (Nov 16, 2008)

toast master said:


> hey soggy bottom growers.... havent checked in for a while been working out of town weeks at a time .. i see al b took a hike ..cant blame him i go to after all the why cant my plants grow in the dark questions.... good to see some are still gluttons for punishment ... sparkies been taking over the world i see.... good to know he picked up the reigns ... i really miss chumley..... did i say that.... will stay in touch .
> toastie.....



Hey toastie! Good to see you. 

We could not let the teachings of Al B go to waste. Must pass along the knowledge to those who seek it. 

Remember.... 

*SOG GROWERS DO IT WITH LOTS OF CHICKS

*


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 16, 2008)

toast master said:


> sparkies been taking over the world i see.... good to know he picked up the reigns ... i really miss chumley..... did i say that.... will stay in touch .
> toastie.....


 i know i didnt just read that....my white widow is making me see things. god help us all if he reads that one.




sog growers do it with lots of chicks........priceless






and holy turdcicles pink nugs.......pics or get outta town dammit. we need to see that shit homie....lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 16, 2008)

bwaa haha u are such an a hole bugs...ive been flossing these pinks all over this site and u didnt even see um....and on top of that i have dedicated my newest project to this thread...and u guys erent there for me at my proudest moment lmao ok got that outta the way!

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/127741-interesting-dwc-bagseed-grow-juicy.html


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 16, 2008)

I am not 100% light shielded, but I am pretty close. However I am getting the albino algea stuff. It didn't used to be there much at all but it is occurring more and more. Usually I just do normal h2o2 dose and get the floating gunk out as I see it. When I add more h2o2, it doesn't really do much more to the algae.

Is there another option that will take care of it on ideally a "use as I need it" sort of basis? I don't know much about hygrozyme or hydroguard or whatevers. I am not using organics so that doesn't need to be considered.

I am going to try the black trash bag in the res as I fill it method to try to light shield better, but I get the feeling the algae might be around anyways since I am pretty well shielded as is. I would like an option to wipe out the gunk as it comes. Anything better than h2o2?


----------



## toast master (Nov 17, 2008)

hey spork... interesting problem.... are you dosing daily... what quantity h202 are you useing ... typicly about 1.5 mil per ltr is usually good enough... i have found dosing at regular intervials is best ... if your like me it seems doing those kind of chores often are done at random times .... i automated my h202 dosing with a pump a few months ago and it really has saved me a ton of trouble.... can give you some details if your interested ..... 
never seem to have time to do the dumb shit things myself.. then i have to work like hell to make up ground .... dosing in small quanties over a short time period works best i think.... no more gak problems now....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 17, 2008)

toast master said:


> hey spork... interesting problem.... are you dosing daily... what quantity h202 are you useing ... typicly about 1.5 mil per ltr is usually good enough... i have found dosing at regular intervials is best ... if your like me it seems doing those kind of chores often are done at random times .... i automated my h202 dosing with a pump a few months ago and it really has saved me a ton of trouble.... can give you some details if your interested .....
> never seem to have time to do the dumb shit things myself.. then i have to work like hell to make up ground .... dosing in small quanties over a short time period works best i think.... no more gak problems now....


well im interested in the details on the automation of the h2o2.....details pretty please!!!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Nov 17, 2008)

The problem I am having is that I could get some of this gunk and add 50ml/L of 35% h2o2 if I wanted and it wouldn't kill it. It is as if it is beyond the h2o2's power to completely get rid of the gunk. Sure it wipes most of it out but never all no matter how much I put in. Thats why I was asking if there was another product that just eliminated it all.

I currently dose 1.7ml/L every 2-3 days, however I am letting that go to 4-5 days when needed. Lots of bubbles still in the res, and no real fizzing when i add more. I really think that h2o2 is awesome, but it obviously has its limits.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 17, 2008)

H2O2 should be added every 3-4 days without fail. Don't wait till you see fungus to use it. By the time you see the fungus with the naked eye there is too much of it. You could try the enzyme products you mentioned but they are generally less effective than H2O2. I would scrub the reservoir really good with a bleach solution and start over.


----------



## potroast (Nov 18, 2008)

If you have algae growing, and kill it with H2O2, it will still be there. As long as it's not growing any more, it doesn't hurt. It's a plant that needs light to grow, so take away the light and it won't grow. But if it is growing, then you have to be careful killing it because you could also kill the other plant. 

I never use bleach, chlorine kills plants and if you use bleach you must rinse like a madman. If you have H2O2 anyway, you don't need bleach.

HTH


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

potroast said:


> If you have algae growing, and kill it with H2O2, it will still be there. As long as it's not growing any more, it doesn't hurt. It's a plant that needs light to grow, so take away the light and it won't grow. But if it is growing, then you have to be careful killing it because you could also kill the other plant.
> 
> I never use bleach, chlorine kills plants and if you use bleach you must rinse like a madman. If you have H2O2 anyway, you don't need bleach.
> 
> HTH


Hi Potroast!  kiss-ass

Must rinse very well indeed. Also want to use a very low concentration of bleach. Chlorine is in the tap water we use to water plants everyday so a small amount of it should not hurt.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 18, 2008)

due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.

wife is against me growing now so we'll see. oh and the fuckin cloner made it out without so much as a smudge. i hate that thing. i'm gonna shoot holes in it today.

i'll be back, gottA wait till tax time now. good luck to everyone and i hope you have better luck than me.

on the bright side i made a new buddy next door.......oh joy
__________________


----------



## toast master (Nov 18, 2008)

OHHHH NO.... WHAT A DRAG BUGS.... you have to be kidding..... thats the one thing i fear the most....FIRE ..... you can do everything right up to that point .. but you cant control that totally ... well stay in touch .... just becacuse you cant grow doesnt mean you hover around .... 
when you get a chance help us out by going into detail about your experience ao others can benefit from your desaster... hope your safe . .be welll ... toastie


----------



## toast master (Nov 18, 2008)

hey spork... well our problems seems triveal to bugs pyro experement.... maybe fire will get rid of that algee..... lol ... got rid of bugs's everything poor guy .... he wont quit tho.... he will be back bigger than ever.... 

pot roast is totaly corect once you dose with h202 it will kill it . its just hanging around in the tank as long as it doesnt clog the pump you should be ok... try covering with panda film to see if it helps a little... good luck


----------



## doogleef (Nov 18, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> due to a power surge or the fact that god hates me my1000w hps blew again only this time it blew up and out sending glowing hot shards o' glass all over my newly dehumidified room wich was super duper dry........a small fire ensued burning my wooden bud dryer my burber carpet caught next then the foam sealant i used to fill gaps and cracks that let air in....that stuff sure is good kindling. ha ha ha, omfg people....close to 8000.00 invested and almost 100% of it destroyed. ya i was around when it happened and yes i have/had a fire extinguisher i went to grab it but my wife had moved it and didnt tell me.....she wasnt home.....i bailed water out of my tubs and finally got the hose.....my neighbor, who seen the smoke came runnin' with a fire extinguisher. by the time i knew this he was behind me, helping. it was out a minute later and he just said....wow, man.....i knew it! fuckin cool! how long you been growing? i was like wtf ru serious? my room and part of my garage and an outside wall of the house is burnt pretty badly. i ripped everything out....neighbor helped.....and threw it all on the burn pile and lit that bitch and watched my hard work go up in smoke....even if not in the intended way. i will rebuild but it wont be for about 6 months or longer. thanks to everyone for their guidance and input. wish i could delete my pics now........makes me sad.
> 
> wife is against me growing now so we'll see. oh and the fuckin cloner made it out without so much as a smudge. i hate that thing. i'm gonna shoot holes in it today.
> 
> ...




I am so sorry bugs. That is just damn bad luck.  Keep in touch man. Hopefully you get back up soon.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 18, 2008)

Bugs dude, I have followed ur purple widows for a long time bro, fawking sad day dude but im sure u will be back up soon. Ur such an a hole lmao u prolly wont notice but ive decided to dedicate my grow to u and name my pinks .....Pink vag or vaj stay up bro...


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 18, 2008)

First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.


BUT i cant let this go down without kicking you, what would everyone think?. LOL 







Its kinda hard to be creative when your bro just got lit up like a candle. Who am i gonna fuck with now?? this sucks


----------



## doogleef (Nov 19, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.
> 
> 
> BUT i cant let this go down without me kicking you, what would everyone think?. LOL
> ...


LMAO Spark. That's rude man   Funny but wrong!


----------



## toast master (Nov 19, 2008)

hey sparkie .... kind of a odd how bugs wife doesnt want him to grow and the fire extinguisher just happens to get moved to some far of location where it is almost useless..... and when needed .... well you get the picture..... i have often thought about wich option is cheaper .. repalcing my op or my old lady...lol..... still considering the alternitive.... ill bet bugs is to......


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 19, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bugs dude, I have followed ur purple widows for a long time bro, fawking sad day dude but im sure u will be back up soon. Ur such an a hole lmao u prolly wont notice but ive decided to dedicate my grow to u and name my pinks .....Pink vag or vaj stay up bro...


 i am a hole....lol.....ru for real? yer gonna use my name? thats cool as hell. that is spectacular bud by the way. thanks for the warn thoughts.



sparkafire said:


> First off i want to tell you that i feel for you buddy thats a bad way to go down. If anything you still have your house.
> 
> 
> BUT i cant let this go down without kicking you, what would everyone think?. LOL
> ...


 i fuckin love you i swear to god. still sellin that equiptment?



toast master said:


> hey sparkie .... kind of a odd how bugs wife doesnt want him to grow and the fire extinguisher just happens to get moved to some far of location where it is almost useless..... and when needed .... well you get the picture..... i have often thought about wich option is cheaper .. repalcing my op or my old lady...lol..... still considering the alternitive.... ill bet bugs is to......


 i like the way you think.......



thank you to everyone for the sentiment. i will be back. i am thankfull im free and alive and i'm growin with led's from now on....screw hid lighting.





totally fucking kidding.


----------



## doogleef (Nov 19, 2008)

lol ... LED ... you're a funny guy even in tragedy.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 19, 2008)

doogleef said:


> lol ... LED ... you're a funny guy even in tragedy.


Here is bugs after the fire






and here is bugs new grow






Dont burn yourself bugs


----------



## toast master (Nov 20, 2008)

oh my sparkie... that is just perfect ... to funny bro.. kik him while hes down... may be we can start a bugs fire sale.... but thats to late , he sent it to the burn pile ... he may go to jail for illegal burning in the city..... not for his grow lol..........


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 20, 2008)

i am laughing too hard in between the crying spells to be mad at you guys.....thanks for making me laugh.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 22, 2008)

Sparks that penguin pic kinda explains it all man! Been tightening up my grow on every level since bugs recent mishap....

( Bugs ITS all love and respect man) Ive been lurking or ( stalking ) ur grow for a long time dude Lol just didnt know how to approach it cuz sometimes u act like u have bugs n u LMAO!.... but like i said sparks pic of the penguin kinda sums it all up for me!
Got 2 of my blast off sites full now, 1st) previous nl X haze x unknown and the other i just put a couple durban poison.
Perpetual all the way but at this point since ive started the sog tub im trying to be carefull with what I throw in there seeings how im trying to time this right for the VAG ( or VAJ ) However u want to say it!! All stations must end up full of GINA (or better pronounced JYNA )!
No screen yet. Does it matter? Just Continuously flowering my current clones as they become worthy..
So Dudes Spark and Bugs i have a question if i dont have a screen incorporated yet does my grow count as a sog yet? 
Currently heres some pix of what in the perpetual clone tub:


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 22, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> > Sparks that penguin pic kinda explains it all man!
> 
> 
> ya, that thing was awesome....i peed a little i laughed so hard
> ...


very nice, gonna be a nice grow. stay safe


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 23, 2008)

I am sorry to hear it bugs. See-I am still keeping an eye on whats happening (lurking, if you will)

I had my HID circuits done in 220 insted of using the 110-$600 well spent ($100 per outlet) Running 4000 of my 5000 watts at all times. Maybe increase the wire size and go 220 when you rebuild-again sorry for your loss.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 23, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> I am sorry to hear it bugs. See-I am still keeping an eye on whats happening (lurking, if you will)
> 
> I had my HID circuits done in 220 insted of using the 110-$600 well spent ($100 per outlet) Running 4000 of my 5000 watts at all times. Maybe increase the wire size and go 220 when you rebuild-again sorry for your loss.


 well thank you and i think that is exactly what i'm gonna do. good idea


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey Spark.....been a while......I am running top-drip still.
Can I join??


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 28, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Hey Spark.....been a while......I am running top-drip still.
> Can I join??


Wow.... Masterpiece sir!


----------



## Old in the Way (Nov 28, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Wow.... Masterpiece sir!


Well TY, I started a journal in my sig if you want to check it out.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 28, 2008)

Old in the Way said:


> Well TY, I started a journal in my sig if you want to check it out.


Sick man! Master genius should be included in ur sig! Bro please check ur Journal i had a couple questions if u wouldnt mind answering...Much respects!


----------



## livesoul (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey fellas, in my vegetative growth stage and my mothers roots have been coming out the bottom of the pots for a couple weeks now. They are very dark green. I'm using floranova and its thick stuff. Leaves the bottom of the tray green and i wipe it down to clean it up now and again, but not sure if it bothers the plants to have the nute residue on it. They are looking great. Not a sign of any stress. But should i flush with pure water for a couple weeks or anything? I've always thought not. any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 5, 2008)

Sounds like an algae issue. Are nutes in puddles where the light can get to them? If so, block the light and use some H2O2 to kill it. It will not go away but more should not grow. Some say H2O2 all the time. Some think that H2O2 is a bandaid for environmental issues like res temp an DO. Either way it will kill the green stuff on the roots.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 6, 2008)

Hey guys, i have a couple issues. I'd like to be sure about whats going on. 

I have five mother plants in my ebb&flow setup. One of them is much older, the largest one. The other four are the same age and size. The largest has a few leaves near the bottom that are burnt looking. The four young'ns also are some yellowish in their leaves. Hopefully you can see it in the pictures. Could it be a magnesium deficiency? 

Also, the some of the leaves are drooping on the largest plant. I was watering 11 times a day, half hour each time. I did so much cause the room was so hot. I've gotten it down to 82degree's average and just today dropped to 8 times a day, still half hour each. I know 82 is still high. I'm gonna try and get it down further. So is the drooping just from over watering or could it have to do with the heat or nutes?

Also take a look at the roots, they are dark green. Using floranova nutes and its really thick, leaves the residue a lot.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 6, 2008)

doogleef said:


> Sounds like an algae issue. Are nutes in puddles where the light can get to them? If so, block the light and use some H2O2 to kill it. It will not go away but more should not grow. Some say H2O2 all the time. Some think that H2O2 is a bandaid for environmental issues like res temp an DO. Either way it will kill the green stuff on the roots.


Yeah i will make a cover to keep the light off the tray and roots. Hope that helps. Thanks.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 6, 2008)

livesoul said:


> Hey guys, i have a couple issues. I'd like to be sure about whats going on.
> 
> I have five mother plants in my ebb&flow setup. One of them is much older, the largest one. The other four are the same age and size. The largest has a few leaves near the bottom that are burnt looking. The four young'ns also are some yellowish in their leaves. Hopefully you can see it in the pictures. Could it be a magnesium deficiency?
> 
> ...


Too wet. Back off the watering. See how long it takes for them to droop from lack of water and then set the watering times for 1 hour less than that. Mj likes having LOTS of Oxygen in the roots so let the medium dry out a little.  More water won't help temp issue. Need more ventilation. Nutes are probably fine. Don't chase deff. Fix the environment.


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 7, 2008)

Livesoul 

Did you get your questions answered?


----------



## livesoul (Dec 7, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Livesoul
> 
> Did you get your questions answered?


Somewhat. So am i correct to assume the leaves are the result of nute burn? And if so then thats a result of the overwatering? The thing is it cant be because of my PPM. I'm using RO water and with Floranova i'm only keeping the ppm at 450 range. Really low. Also, today a little the leaves started creasing down the middle slightly. The should be absolutely flat correct? 

And what are your thoughts on the 82 degree temp. What would be ideal for the mothers chamber? I've got some Power Skunk, Power Plant, & a Durbon Poison. 

PS. That big mother turning out to be a male. I think i'm going to practice cloning off of it then killing it. I see the pollen sacks, as long as i keep it under the 24 hour light they won't pop correct? Or should i just kill it immediately and not try cloning.


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 7, 2008)

Yes and no mine looked just like it and i just sprayed it with Epsom salts. The lower leaves tend to die off for no apparent reason as long as the over all health is good i would not worry too much. The pics did look like over watering so i hope you have that fixed. I would run up your ppm to 1500 to 1800 that might have some effect on your nute issue. with flora nova i put my clones straight into 1800 with no burn. 



> And what are your thoughts on the 82 degree temp. What would be ideal for the mothers chamber? I've got some Power Skunk, Power Plant, & a Durbon Poison.


Mine ran from 80 to 89 and I had no ill effects i am sure i could have done better if the temps were better kept under control but by no means hurt my plants. 


> PS. That big mother turning out to be a male. I think i'm going to practice cloning off of it then killing it. I see the pollen sacks, as long as i keep it under the 24 hour light they won't pop correct? Or should i just kill it immediately and not try cloning.


KILL IT!!!!


----------



## doogleef (Dec 7, 2008)

The nute level is fine. Too much water. The medium needs to dry out between watering or you get root trouble.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks a lot. I'm watering for half hour every 2-3 hours. So its working out to 8 times per day. And I'll be killin that male tomorrow. 

Also, the clones can go straight into 1800ppm because they are genetically the same age as the mother and therefore can handle it, right? What about seedlings. I have three 10 day old seedlings in my cloning tray that i'm going to be moving up with the rest of the mothers this week. So I'm planning on waiting to up the ppm in the mother chamber until i can those three in there. Sound right?


----------



## livesoul (Dec 8, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Yes and no mine looked just like it and i just sprayed it with Epsom salts.


 
So you sprayed the leaves rather than mix the salt into the reservoir? How much would you recommend and for how long and how often should i do this?


----------



## livesoul (Dec 8, 2008)

doogleef said:


> The nute level is fine. Too much water. The medium needs to dry out between watering or you get root trouble.


You think 8 times a day, 30 minutes each time is still too much? Its been a day and the droop is looking better, however, now the leaves are kinda creasing down the middle (longways). You guys seen this before?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 8, 2008)

30 min is too long. 8 times is too often. Every 2-3 hours during lights on is enough. Plants don't use water in the dark.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 8, 2008)

doogleef said:


> 30 min is too long. 8 times is too often. Every 2-3 hours during lights on is enough. Plants don't use water in the dark.


 
Lights are on 24 hours though, so then its fine correct? Also if half hour is too much then 15 minute is my other option.


----------



## doogleef (Dec 8, 2008)

OK. For some reason I thought you were 12/12. Sorry bout that. If 24/0 then your frequesncy is OK but, yes 15 min would be better. You only need to flood long enough to fill the table to the overflow. They make digital timers you can set to 5-10 mins.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 8, 2008)

great, i'll do that and let you know how it goes. Also, i'm killing that big plant since its male. But for future reference. do you guys trim the burnt leaves or just leave them?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 8, 2008)

as long as over half the leaf is ok i leave it alone.


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 8, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> as long as over half the leaf is ok i leave it alone.


Cant believe i am saying this but i concur with bugs. LOL


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 8, 2008)

Sparks.Have U been vacationing on some type of ski trip or something..Im kinda dissapointed this used to be one of my favorite threads lol..Till it dissapeared!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 8, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> Sparks.Have U been vacationing on some type of ski trip or something..Im kinda dissapointed this used to be one of my favorite threads lol..Till it dissapeared!



Wow thanks ! No vacation just kinda moved on when some of the the more seasoned veterans started jumping on me for my advise and whatnots, that and it was becoming more and more difficult to keep the boards up with somewhat good information. AL B Fuct was a huge asset to this board. 

We had some good times here but bugs burned himself up and I had no one else to fuct with.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 8, 2008)

sparkafire said:


> Wow thanks ! No vacation just kinda moved on when some of the the more seasoned veterans started jumping on me for my advise and whatnots, that and it was becoming more and more difficult to keep the boards up with somewhat good information. AL B Fuct was a huge asset to this board.
> 
> We had some good times here but bugs burned himself up and I had no one else to fuct with.


YEA bugs is insane prolly and should be commited!
But this thread kinda influenced me way after I read Als threads LOL.
SOG only makes sense however we get there is all a part of the journey.
This thread should be a kind of tribute to HIS methods!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 8, 2008)

onthedl0008 said:


> YEA bugs is insane prolly and should be commited!
> But this thread kinda influenced me way after I read Als threads LOL.
> SOG only makes sense however we get there is all a part of the journey.
> This thread should be a kind of tribute to HIS methods!


Bugs is queer!! 

When i started my journey i didn't know jack but like a few of the fellow RIU guys i picked up a few threads and started learning. I believe there is not a wrong way or a right way only that you are responsible for your own grow and what and how you grow is your choice. 

This forum allows you to learn and try new things. Hell if you wanted to you could take the advice of a jackass that pissed on his plants. 

Hey maybe Bugs was busy pissing on his plants and didnt have any left to put out the fire.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 9, 2008)

really?.......really?.....wow.
well you asked for it.......your mamma


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 9, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> really?.......really?.....wow.
> well you asked for it.......your mamma


BUGS Why do you always get butt hurt when i call you queeer? Are you in the closet?

I got your momma Bugs. 







Courtesy of The Satavia High 
It was just to good to pass up.


----------



## toast master (Dec 12, 2008)

WOW ... i take off for a while and i see the pounding just keeps going on & on,on,on
you guys are to funny....

hey ... i have been trying to put together info on my switch to automating my h2o2 for the tanks.. have a request for santa for a new camera... the other one sucome to a 45 mph test flight.... if your interested i can slam out a worddy thread on it ... not sure if anyone wants to do such a project... woorks real well under 20 $... 

glad to see your all still at it .....


----------



## toast master (Dec 12, 2008)

i see sparkie still likes older women....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 12, 2008)

DUDES. PINK Vag sog! Almost there all my clones are growing happy feet and root bumps. I love this crap. OH yea


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 12, 2008)

toast master said:


> i see sparkie still likes older women....


Is there any other type?


----------



## toast master (Dec 12, 2008)

lol... ya sparkie ... were talkin knee knockin.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 13, 2008)

hey toast i'm interested......bang one out dammit, i wanna read it.

sparkie......*sigh*......my, umm, .......my mom told me to tell you hi.
i hate you


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 13, 2008)

Bwahahaha. I never thought u were queer bugs just for the record.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 14, 2008)

gee thanks big fella.....wink


----------



## CustomHydro (Dec 15, 2008)

Sparky and Rugs u little scum bags! Rugs, since u never shipped my clones u better have me a big fat sack for Xmas! I will be there in a week to pick it up!!! If you make me fly there with grass on me its over for you! I will sniff out your grow and find you!...lol I'm kidding, I'm bringing some Super Snowdog down there, this shit is phenomenal! It's one of my fav's! Its Sour D's cousin, but IMHO it blows Sour Diesel away in resin content, high, and flavor, so...
Are you at full capacity yet?
I finnally got seeds to germinate and I got attacked by thrips a week later and nearly wiped out my crop (to me, a crop is 12 seedlings)... I had no choice biut to use Pyrethrum on baby plants, which made all my plants shrivel up like a nutsack on ice. I thought they were dead for sure then, I mixed up some super gogo juice and it whipped the plants back into shape, slowly, but it worked.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 16, 2008)

Yo whatup! So i've concluded that i have a magnesium deficiency with my mothers. The veins are dark green while the rest is rather yellowish. Its not on every leaf but on most. So adding epson salt is the thing to do apparently. But i cant figure out how much to add? I have a 15 gallon reservoir. Any suggestions? A spoonful? less? more?


----------



## toast master (Dec 16, 2008)

hey bugs ..... short version as follows...
after much frustration with always missing my h202 dose.. i came up with this

1- http://www.fishsupply.com/supplies-dosing-pump.html
1- timer .. one min increments
adjustable drip emmiters.. the kind that you can turn down to 0 
1/4 drip tubing 25 ' roll?

the dosing pumps are low volume/pressure . verry slow but output is perfect for this application... i run my pump every other day for 15 min. i get about 30 mil in that time... you have to play with the emitr. till you get it just right .. takes about 30 min to set... try not to run more than 4-5 emit. on 1 pump.. i run 5
run the tubing to each tub as needed
the emit should drip about once a second or 10 mil in 5 min.
i have also purchased a pump for my clones and have automated them also... big pain of my cherry rump....
most all of the supplies are at hrdwr stores.. i bought several pumps there cheap at 15 $ hope this helps, i can advise a little if needed just no pics... sorry


----------



## toast master (Dec 16, 2008)

just noticed the link should take you to toms dosing pump.. 13.99 thats the one you want


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 16, 2008)

CustomHydro said:


> Sparky and Rugs u little scum bags! Rugs, since u never shipped my clones u better have me a big fat sack for Xmas! I will be there in a week to pick it up!!! If you make me fly there with grass on me its over for you! I will sniff out your grow and find you!...lol I'm kidding, I'm bringing some Super Snowdog down there, this shit is phenomenal! It's one of my fav's! Its Sour D's cousin, but IMHO it blows Sour Diesel away in resin content, high, and flavor, so...
> Are you at full capacity yet?
> I finnally got seeds to germinate and I got attacked by thrips a week later and nearly wiped out my crop (to me, a crop is 12 seedlings)... I had no choice biut to use Pyrethrum on baby plants, which made all my plants shrivel up like a nutsack on ice. I thought they were dead for sure then, I mixed up some super gogo juice and it whipped the plants back into shape, slowly, but it worked.


 did you know i burnt down or not? 



livesoul said:


> Yo whatup! So i've concluded that i have a magnesium deficiency with my mothers. The veins are dark green while the rest is rather yellowish. Its not on every leaf but on most. So adding epson salt is the thing to do apparently. But i cant figure out how much to add? I have a 15 gallon reservoir. Any suggestions? A spoonful? less? more?


 1-2 tsp per week in my 20 gallon tubs does the trick for me man.



toast master said:


> hey bugs ..... short version as follows...
> after much frustration with always missing my h202 dose.. i came up with this
> 
> 1- http://www.fishsupply.com/supplies-dosing-pump.html
> ...


lol.....short version.....thank you very much



toast master said:


> just noticed the link should take you to toms dosing pump.. 13.99 thats the one you want


thanks man.


----------



## livesoul (Dec 18, 2008)

yo thanks Bugs, added the dosage you recommended and the new leaves are looking great. So on a magnesium deficiency will the leaves that demonstrated the deficiency start to look better or will they permanently have the yellow?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 18, 2008)

hey live......
you know what.....i dont know! i know i know your shocked!!!! how is this possible? well, i can only attribute it to my awesome growing skiwlz. but i will say this. no matter what the problem is...if half or more of the leaf is ok i leave it on. the plant will let that sucker shrivel and die in no time at all if all is not well within. so if it is still partially alive and staying that way it's still "on the clock" and should be left alone. imo


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 18, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> hey live......
> you know what.....i dont know! i know i know your shocked!!!! how is this possible?


If he isn't, I am



> well, i can only attribute it to my awesome growing skiwlz. but i will say this. no matter what the problem is...if half or more of the leaf is ok i leave it on. the plant will let that sucker shrivel and die in no time at all if all is not well within. so if it is still partially alive and staying that way it's still "on the clock" and should be left alone. imo


Yep....what he said.....but just an FYI......

adding Epsom Salts to the res will prevent Mg Deficiency..... to cure an existing deficiency you need to foliar feed with an h2o and Epsom Salt Mix....1 tsp/gallon ought to do the trick......pull it out from under the HID lights to treat in order to prevent burning.

Severely deficient leaves will not recover but the ones that have just started to show these signs should......

Hope that helps.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 19, 2008)

your just to darn helpfull.......hey i asked about watering my hydroton only filled pots like 5 times a day for the 4 minutes it takes to fill the trays and i was wondering about night time. normally its bad but will my roots dry out if i dont........help


----------



## livesoul (Dec 19, 2008)

you guys are lame, i mean awesome!  Thanks for the info


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok soggers. Needed a little input. Im trying to track down a plant to grow space formula. That i can use in my system. i put 3 clones in each pot.Average size of cuttings are between 5-7 inches. My question is. will i have sufficient room latter in flower for this. I could yank one out of each pot at this point. Any input will help.im going directly to flower from clone.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 20, 2008)

4 plants per square foot


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 20, 2008)

and i have done 3 in a 1 gallon pot from clone to flower and they were as big as all the others in the room. as long as you keep them trimmed at 1 and 3 weeks flower


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> 4 plants per square foot


Thanks Bugs. Guess i got greedy and had to push that last 1 in bwahahaha. 13 plants in 3 sq.ft.
Im prolly going to still yank one or 2 of the runts.
My first batch is prolly going to suck. Just got impatient and took clones of different sizes.That was my first mistake. But my second batch is coming along nicely and i promise it shalt be a masterpiece.
Anything less than victory is defeat!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 20, 2008)

> did you know i burnt down or not?


Oh bugs!!! sigh Since i have not a bit of great info to pass on to the the fellow SOGGERS i figured i would fuck with Bugs 


Here is Bugs after he burnt down







Here is me going on a date with Bugs MOM 








Here is me and Bugs MOM after our date 







And here is bugs after hearing about me and his MOM while still putting out the flames of his grow


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

Bwahahahahah. Thats awesome man. Rough but thanks. The stick figure would be much better if it said bugs mom.LMAO


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 20, 2008)

I wish that als threads were still active so i could go and get questions and particularly questions from other insane growers that grow my style.DWC..
Oh wait this may be the new spot!!!!
Im curious really if anyone else has an active dwc sog going.What are things i should expect and know to maybe help before i run into problems and im really curious about what kind of yield i could expect on an 18 gallon tub with at leat 12 plants growing in it Fuct style?


----------



## livesoul (Dec 22, 2008)

Hey peeps, i've got some plants growing in the vegetative stage. They are approx 3-4 weeks old and look fine with a couple exceptions. A magnesium deficiency that i've fixed, but i've noticed something new. There is one plant that has purple stems on most of the large fan leaf branches. Any thoughts?


----------



## UTurn (Dec 22, 2008)

holy sativa? what strain is that?


----------



## livesoul (Dec 23, 2008)

The tall plants are Power Skunk, unfortunately I had the light at its current height since they were first put in and i think they stretched themselves up. But i'm not too positive if thats what happened or if thats just their nature because i also have three smaller plants that aren't stretching like that. Two of them are Power Plant and the third is a Durbon Poison. You can kinda see them in that picture. 

These are to be my mothers, it does bother me because it doesn't seem like i'll be able to clone very many off of each.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm just gonna hop right in here and say thanks to everybody that posted in this thread.

I plan on beginning a perpetual SOG Fuct-style grow so let's get this started! Keep in mind that I don't even have the grow house yet, that won't come for at least a few months. I'm trying to plan out the logistics now so that I know what I'm looking for when I start looking for a house.

Basically I plan on devoting a bedroom with a closet and a bathroom to this project. I would like to have the mothers in DWC tubs (from my previous grow) under a 400 MH lamp and an EZ cloner in a walk-in closet. The bathroom will supply water through a RO filter. The bedroom will be the main grow room, with two 1000w HPS lamps over four 3' x 3' flood tables. Rooted clones are going straight to flower. A 6" vortex fan will suck ambient air through a can fan 33, through the two air-cooled fixtures, and then the fan will push the air out through the window via a nifty wooden box that goes over the whole window frame.
*
Questions...*

I noticed in Bugs' purple white widow thread that he used 6" square pots, filled with 1.5" granulated rockwool, and topped off with perlite. Is this referred method or are there other suggestions?

What do you use for reservoirs? What is the capacity, and how much nute soup do you keep in each one?

Using 6" square pots, I've seen a suggested 4 plants per square foot. That means a maximum of 36 plants per 3' x 3' table. That would total out at about 120 plants right?

Do you think this is feasible for one dedicated person that's holding down a 40 hour (9-5) job? I can probably get some help if needed for pruning, but on a day-to-day basis it'd be just me.

Thanks and keep it growin!


----------



## livesoul (Dec 23, 2008)

1. I use hydrotron in the 6" square pots, they are 7" deep and i fill them about 75% so that when it floods the hydrotron doesn't float out of the pots and into the tray. To start the clones i use rockwool and just place that into the hydrotron upon transfer.

2. Rubbermaid Ruffneck or Roughneck. Those are what i use. Ive had a 300gallon salt water aquarium and i have a 40 gallon roughneck underneath for the sump and it hasn't leaked yet. Prior to that i used other kinds that would start leaking after a few months. If it can survive saltwater it can survive this.

3. I'm going to go with Bugs recommendation of 4 pots per square foot. I'm just barely getting to that stage but as long as you trim them properly they should be able to get enough light. 

4. I work about 50 hours a week, i only have a 4x4 tray under a single 1000watt. There is about 15 minutes i spend every morning before i go to work checking nutes and PH and stuff. At night i just check on everything. But every two weeks when it comes time to change the rez and clean my tray i take about 3 hours to do it all. But I am overly detailed i think. If i wasn't so it would take maybe 2 hours. 

I'm assuming your RO water maker is standard housing size. The one i just installed can create approx 35 gallons in 24 hours of RO water. I have a 20 gallon rez and put 15 gallons into it, thats for my 2x3 tray for the mothers. For my 4x4 tray i have a 40 gallon res pretty much use 40 gallons. So your going to have quite a lot of work every two weeks, i'd be prepared to spend probably at least a full day messing with it. But man you will have such a badass setup if your diligent. Once i get it going i'm going to pull out my 4x8 tray and step it up a notch. Good luck!


----------



## livesoul (Dec 31, 2008)

Hello wise council. Got a question. My trees have grown tall enough to touch the light and are burning themselves. I cannot raise the light any higher. Shall i just cut her down to size? These are my mothers by the way.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Dec 31, 2008)

tame that bitches gnarly bush........i had a sign hung in my room that read: attention, all ladies who do not assimilate will be summarily dispatched.......i think it worked.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Dec 31, 2008)

Did the sign work hahaha happy new years all... if i see it bwahahahahaha


----------



## Old in the Way (Dec 31, 2008)

bugsrnme said:


> your just to darn helpfull.......hey i asked about watering my hydroton only filled pots like 5 times a day for the 4 minutes it takes to fill the trays and i was wondering about night time. normally its bad but will my roots dry out if i dont........help



I got back to you in my thread regarding this, right?

Just making sure.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Did the sign work hahaha happy new years all... if i see it bwahahahahaha


 hell ya it worked....



Old in the Way said:


> I got back to you in my thread regarding this, right?
> 
> Just making sure.....


 sho' nuff



CustomHydro said:


> Nevermind I found this picture on google, your neighbor who helped u must have had some time to sneak in a couple snap shots during the blaze...


 what are you the sparkafire backup squad? i dont even get first string taunters these days.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Hows everything bugs? Dude Its almost tax time! Any updated pix yet? What kind of lighting u going with this time? Man i bet this new year is going to bring meaning. Happy for ya bro!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> > Hows everything bugs?
> 
> 
> getting better....slowly....
> ...


 well let me tell ya.......it had damn sure better be or i'm going back to fuckin church .....lol


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 1, 2009)

Holy shit bro i wish i had the room for all that..cant wait to see it when its all set-up sounds like a fukkin masterpiece man. Wow im already jealous. Yet still excited in some creepy way. HAHA


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 1, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> what are you the sparkafire backup squad? i dont even get first string taunters these days.


Sorry, I must have not sent my first post otherwise that wouldn't have seemed so mean...
Sorry to hear about ur fire bro!!
Everyone has problems in different ways thats all I can say. U know I've been thru mine and u have been thru urs, we will get this shit done! Then we will take a vacation in Jamaica
I'm lad everyone is safe, it could have been a ton worse!
I wish u the best of luck on the next round.

The original reason I stopped by is to ask u if u are still using perlite? I'm done with that shit. The PH value is way too high and I cant get it down for the life of me. I feel like if I put anymore PH down in I will kill my girls. U have any tips for me other than to get rid of it? Thanks


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 2, 2009)

Only thing i can tell you is flush the bag with fresh h2o until all that white dust is gone. Then soak it in a tub of ph'd water at 5.5 for 24 hours. Drain and enjoy. I switched to hydroton by the way


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 2, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> Only thing i can tell you is flush the bag with fresh h2o until all that white dust is gone. Then soak it in a tub of ph'd water at 5.5 for 24 hours. Drain and enjoy. I switched to hydroton by the way


Aww ya some hydroton luv...........


----------



## livesoul (Jan 2, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> tame that bitches gnarly bush........i had a sign hung in my room that read: attention, all ladies who do not assimilate will be summarily dispatched.......i think it worked.


So your saying cut her main stem down? If so how far down should i cut it? Is there a maximum? like a third of her overall height?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 3, 2009)

livesoul said:


> > So your saying cut her main stem down?
> 
> 
> absolutely
> ...


 no.....just whatever you think she can regrow by the time you need your next batch of cuttings.



Old in the Way said:


> Aww ya some hydroton luv...........


 i sure will be before long. and i have you to thank, i got away from it chasing my tail now im coming home to hydroton


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Bugs haha While ur around...
I dont completely understand this 1 watt/gram thing.
How many watts of hps lighting does one actually need to cover an area to produce 1 gram/watt in flower or am i completely F'd up and wrong about this.
I was going to hit up old but i think i may have posted more in his thread than he has and dont want to bother him lol

Sorry man just smoked out and this has been bothering me alot.

What is the formula i need to obtain 1 watt/gram in hps bro.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> > Bugs haha While ur around...
> 
> 
> ahhh shit ...here we go...
> ...


you take your dry yield and divide it by the # of watts your lamp produces.

example: my best grow in sog was 32 plants and right at 2 lbs dry weight....well a lil over but i smoked too much....
so 896 grams divided by the 1000 watt light that grew em gives me a gram to watt ratio of .896 grams per watt .896:1

with other methods of growing you can far surpass 1 gram per watt but sog is still the way to grow for me 



now kindly run along.........jk


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

Yea thanks i think. Just trying to understand and get my grow right bro . Thanks for the help.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 3, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> > Yea thanks i think.
> 
> 
> i wasnt being snippy....going for funny yet informative
> ...


i hope i helped man


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 3, 2009)

U did bro as usual thanks for the insight man... Thats pretty damn close to a g/watt man lol. If im able to accomplish this in my grow ill be happy with that.
U guys r the best just glad i have somewhere to go for proper info man. Keep up the good work.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 4, 2009)

Hello everyone I am A fellow SOG grower and I love it! I had to take A little break, but now I am back. Things for me are running way to smooth but this is not my first SOG ( now I need A larger tray!!!). I have A total of 4 diffrent strains and it is nice to have A choice of what I want to smoke...... And I would like to say spakafire that is A nice DIY setup, I have almost the same setup for my flush station!




bugsrnme said:


> i say no...al may even poke around in here once in a while.
> but on his thread they talk about everything under the sun/hps
> 
> we want to focus on our style of growing and attempt to streamline the learning process from newb to weed baron


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 5, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> > Hello everyone I am A fellow SOG grower
> 
> 
> welcome
> ...


try not to encourage him, his woman will ground him from the forum


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 5, 2009)

love the pics and the volcano btw


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank u for the welcome bugsrnme!!! I run A total of 12 clones thru the tray every 3 week's! It is A 3x3 tray broken down to 1x3 sections at 3 week intervals... With A homemade flush tray made from A rubbermaid tub! The thing that made me stop for awhile was I moved and now I have A flowering room and A veg room!!!!!! I am now looking at A 4x8 tray for the clones and use my 3x3 tray for flushing! Also bugsrnme I have A volcano pic for u since u are suck A conisuar! LOL... This is what they call the vapor dome.






bugsrnme said:


> love the pics and the volcano btw


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> try not to encourage him, his woman will ground him from the forum


OHHHHHHHH BUGS I MIss you rubbing my balls!!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 5, 2009)

> And I would like to say spakafire that is A nice DIY setup, I have almost the same setup for my flush station!


Dude That is the nicest thing to say... thank you..... 

FU Bugs You burnt up old wannabe cloner!!!  Oh and Miami Dolphins sucks balls.. Go CHARGERS!!!!! LA LA LA


----------



## livesoul (Jan 5, 2009)

yo fellas, so i'm trying to clone and not having very much luck. This is my strategy.

Clipping about 6" clones with thicker stems. I scrape the bottom inch of each stem and dipping them into a cloning gel and putting them in rockwool. I place them into a humid dome and mist them immediately. I trim the branches off each clone so that only 2 or 3 nodes are left max, i also trim the tips of each leaf. Under the dome i have a heat mat. Almost immediately the leaves start to droop. Some of the stems stay straight but most droop. Its been about 4 days. Only about 4 of 24 clones are standing up right. The rest are all drooping alot but are still green, so it doesn't seem like they are drying up and dying. Any thoughts? I mist 2-3 times a day.


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 5, 2009)

livesoul said:


> yo fellas, so i'm trying to clone and not having very much luck. This is my strategy.
> 
> Clipping about 6" clones with thicker stems. I scrape the bottom inch of each stem and dipping them into a cloning gel and putting them in rockwool. I place them into a humid dome and mist them immediately. I trim the branches off each clone so that only 2 or 3 nodes are left max, i also trim the tips of each leaf. Under the dome i have a heat mat. Almost immediately the leaves start to droop. Some of the stems stay straight but most droop. Its been about 4 days. Only about 4 of 24 clones are standing up right. The rest are all drooping alot but are still green, so it doesn't seem like they are drying up and dying. Any thoughts? I mist 2-3 times a day.


Are you placing them in a dark period for 6-12 hrs after cutting to recover from the shock??

If not then that is the problem....this is a required step to be successful with cloning. If rockwool cubes are giving you probs then you may check out my links. I have a little cloning info in my journal using rapid rooters....if not its the other thread....anyway it may help, if not then sry to waste your time


----------



## livesoul (Jan 5, 2009)

Old in the Way said:


> Are you placing them in a dark period for 6-12 hrs after cutting to recover from the shock??
> 
> If not then that is the problem....this is a required step to be successful with cloning. If rockwool cubes are giving you probs then you may check out my links. I have a little cloning info in my journal using rapid rooters....if not its the other thread....anyway it may help, if not then sry to waste your time


I had no idea i need to put them into a dark period. Shall i go ahead and still do a dark period since its been 4 days already?


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 5, 2009)

livesoul said:


> I had no idea i need to put them into a dark period. Shall i go ahead and still do a dark period since its been 4 days already?


No, the dark period is only used for a wilt prevention technique right after cutting. With RW the main thing is not to overwater and get a good stem connection to the RW. Since u have a couple standing up I think u are gonna do okay! Here are a couple pointers that may help u get a beter rate....
The ABF method uses a salad spinner ($3 at Walmart) to dry the cubes to the proper moisture. Cubes that weigh about 5 grams dry should weigh 20 grams wet, w/o the clone in there. Also, I make my own holes in RW with a toothpick, the other holes are often too big to get a good connection to the stem. Feel for the firmest point in the cube and make your hole there. Ussually the bottom sides are the best spot to make the hole. Not all RW cubes are good for cloning, its hit and miss, if u get a soft cube toss it. Like I say, u are right there, u will have this figured out in no time.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Jan 6, 2009)

dammmmmmmm i miss my volcano with the vapor dome, it was the shitttt


----------



## livesoul (Jan 6, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> No, the dark period is only used for a wilt prevention technique right after cutting. With RW the main thing is not to overwater and get a good stem connection to the RW. Since u have a couple standing up I think u are gonna do okay! Here are a couple pointers that may help u get a beter rate....
> The ABF method uses a salad spinner ($3 at Walmart) to dry the cubes to the proper moisture. Cubes that weigh about 5 grams dry should weigh 20 grams wet, w/o the clone in there. Also, I make my own holes in RW with a toothpick, the other holes are often too big to get a good connection to the stem. Feel for the firmest point in the cube and make your hole there. Ussually the bottom sides are the best spot to make the hole. Not all RW cubes are good for cloning, its hit and miss, if u get a soft cube toss it. Like I say, u are right there, u will have this figured out in no time.


 
Alright cool, i'm gonna post some pictures later. The rockwool cubes i use are really tiny. Not the same size ABF uses. I would call his medium size. Mine are the smallest size that fit into the slots in the trays of the humid domes. I may not have a good connection to the stem. The premade holes are usually larger so what i had been doing was splitting the cube and putting the stem in it. Sometimes it would tighten around the stem when i slide it into the slot. I'll see if thats the difference on the ones that are standing up. Also, do any of you guys use the gel? Should it be a thick coat when i dip it or should i make it thin and wipe a little off?


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 6, 2009)

Well Sparkafire it is A great setup to use! As far as the whole dark period for clones how well does that boost ur success rate? I have never heard of that! I am gonna have to give it A try.


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 6, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Well Sparkafire it is A great setup to use! As far as the whole dark period for clones how well does that boost ur success rate? I have never heard of that! I am gonna have to give it A try.



I always use a 6 to 8 hr dark period after the clones are cut. Works great.


----------



## TOKEMASTERFLEX (Jan 6, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> dammmmmmmm i miss my volcano with the vapor dome, it was the shitttt


Where exactly u get one of them vapor domes????? I already have a volcano. Would love to have a dome. I've been thinkin bout hookin up a bag in a hydration backpack with the hose coming out and instead of me fillin it with water I wanna fill it with volcano vapor. Then u got vapor to go


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 6, 2009)

Thx, Custom for jumping in on the dark period reply......sry to post and run yesterday.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 6, 2009)

Old in the Way said:


> Thx, Custom for jumping in on the dark period reply......sry to post and run yesterday.


Glad to help, lord knows I need a lot of it, so when I can pay it forward I like to..


livesoul said:


> Alright cool, i'm gonna post some pictures later. The rockwool cubes i use are really tiny. Not the same size ABF uses. I would call his medium size. Mine are the smallest size that fit into the slots in the trays of the humid domes. I may not have a good connection to the stem. The premade holes are usually larger so what i had been doing was splitting the cube and putting the stem in it. Sometimes it would tighten around the stem when i slide it into the slot. I'll see if thats the difference on the ones that are standing up. Also, do any of you guys use the gel? Should it be a thick coat when i dip it or should i make it thin and wipe a little off?


Lay the gel on thick. Some people prefer the powder cause it sticks to the stem better. I too use the gel now but I'm switching to the powder next time to see if it helps.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 6, 2009)

Speaking of me needing help.... I was having PH problems and after flushing the plants with 10 gallons each and getting no difference in runoff PH I got pissed off and flushed them with acid water (PH 2.5). This destroyed my roots. Now my plants are sitting with damaged, waterlogged roots and the plants haven't grown in a week. The new growth areas are completely yellow really have not grown AT ALL in a week. Before I started flushing them I topped them and repotted them taking out all of the perlite that was in there and replacing it with RW. That caused severe stress, topping them caused stress and to add to it I gave the roots an acid bath on top of that. They hate me and I deserve it, do u think they will come back still, since it has been a week, or could they be done for good?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 7, 2009)

glad to know that i'm not the only tard oput there.......lol.....here comes .....THE CLAW !!!!!!!

damn, you really tested the limits of those babies.....i hope they pull through


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 7, 2009)

Dudes heres my second tub.These things are growing out of controll. What would be a nice strain that Doesnt typically break the 36 inch mark and knocks u on ur ass. My first tub had literally grown 5 times its hieght since transplant.
Also, I yanked the runt cuz i damaged it i believe during transplant and its getting dwarfed.Oh well.Yea some help on a strain would be great.Anyone have any idea if GDP would work out>?


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 7, 2009)

There are places online to get the dome's from! We got ours from A local shop! I am gonna have to try the dark period for my clones..... Sparkafire, what are u using for A cloning solution, and A clone setup?






onthedl0008 said:


> Dudes heres my second tub.These things are growing out of controll. What would be a nice strain that Doesnt typically break the 36 inch mark and knocks u on ur ass. My first tub had literally grown 5 times its hieght since transplant.
> Also, I yanked the runt cuz i damaged it i believe during transplant and its getting dwarfed.Oh well.Yea some help on a strain would be great.Anyone have any idea if GDP would work out>?


----------



## livesoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Alright guys, i'm in desperate need to get this shizet goin. Take a look at these pics. Its now been 5 days and they are all still green but not standing up. No roots are visable. Any suggestions? I never did the dark period. I'm assuming that since its been 5 days its too late now correct? Should i wait it out and see what happens? I'm concerned that if they do end up pulling through the stress by and caused them to become hermies? Is that possible in this stage?


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> glad to know that i'm not the only tard oput there.......lol.....here comes .....THE CLAW !!!!!!!
> 
> damn, you really tested the limits of those babies.....i hope they pull through


LOL, atleast we know we are fuck ups, but when we get this shit nailed down, who gets the last laugh? 

Actually Bugs, I think u blessed my plants by saying u hope they pull thru. It was the best thing I have ever seen, I opened the door when they got up a few hours ago and every single one has perked it's leaves back up and I see new growth for the first time on every single one! They haven't grown, in over a week, and they never looked this good the whole grow! All in a 6 hour nap? I don't think so...kiss-assThanks Bugs, the plant god. lol


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 7, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Alright guys, i'm in desperate need to get this shizet goin. Take a look at these pics. Its now been 5 days and they are all still green but not standing up. No roots are visable. Any suggestions? I never did the dark period. I'm assuming that since its been 5 days its too late now correct? Should i wait it out and see what happens? I'm concerned that if they do end up pulling through the stress by and caused them to become hermies? Is that possible in this stage?


Geez, I post one problem with my plants and all we talked about goes down the tubes.lol
If u are really worried then have Bugs, the plant god say "I hope they pull thru" then tomorrow u will have roots and they will probably be 3 feet tall the following day. It worked for me, so why not...lol

No, for real, those look great! One looks like it is overwatered, but the rest look really good! Just keep doing what u are doing and u will see roots w/in 10 days. Justbe patient, we all can't be ABF and get roots in 7 days, but u might on a couple of those. Trust me they are fine, lay off the water touch tho on that one in the back thats yellowing out. Good job


----------



## livesoul (Jan 7, 2009)

Shit man i'm just worried. These are the f'ups i've identified. I used scissors instead of scalpel. Plus it was the scissors i use to trim my garden outside. And it wasn't the cleanest thing either. I read ABF's cloning thread and i didn't do the splitting down the middle of the clone stem. The rockwool cubes may have been too wet and not tight enough around the stem. The cloning gel i used is years old. Finally i didn't do a dark period. When i cut the clones they wilted almost immediately. Just cause i couldn't help it i spread apart one of the cubes and the stem looked fine but there was no sign of roots. Would anyone recommend using a dropper to push some cloning gel down to the stem tip?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 7, 2009)

Just gonna chime in because the cloning crap was a big long process. Tried Al's then Bubbler then Aero and finally sticking with rapid rooters. I cut with sterile friskar style pruning scissors low, then cut where I want underwater, dip in gel, put in rapid rooter and stick under humidity dome. I originally had a 2 foot shop light above them, but have a 27W CFL above them now. Just make sure the rooters don't dry out and spray the hood a couple times a day. 7 days later roots show, 10 days later roots are big enough to transplant. So simple compared to the other shit, and takes up near no space at all. Other methods work fine for others, but sometimes you have to just try everything till something sticks. For me it was RR's.


----------



## lakeCountyCa (Jan 7, 2009)

cool, sog my style


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 7, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Shit man i'm just worried. These are the f'ups i've identified. I used scissors instead of scalpel. Plus it was the scissors i use to trim my garden outside. And it wasn't the cleanest thing either. I read ABF's cloning thread and i didn't do the splitting down the middle of the clone stem. The rockwool cubes may have been too wet and not tight enough around the stem. The cloning gel i used is years old. Finally i didn't do a dark period. When i cut the clones they wilted almost immediately. Just cause i couldn't help it i spread apart one of the cubes and the stem looked fine but there was no sign of roots. Would anyone recommend using a dropper to push some cloning gel down to the stem tip?


Did the stem look a little bumpy?
I think u may just need to be patient and leave them alone. Doing stuff like opening the cube up to check isn't going to do shit but hurt the process.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks to bugs my plants went from this
to this  in 6 hours all because Bugs said "I hope they make it"


----------



## livesoul (Jan 8, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Did the stem look a little bumpy?
> I think u may just need to be patient and leave them alone. Doing stuff like opening the cube up to check isn't going to do shit but hurt the process.


 
bumpy as in maybe some roots are about to pop out? Naw not at all. Look almost just as it did when i cut em.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 8, 2009)

oh fine.......here goes.......livesoul i hope you get your shit together and stop with the shortcuts but this time you get away with it just enough to perpetuate your grow and help you learn a valuable life lesson.


hows that......too much?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 8, 2009)

i'mma say it one more time .......if all else fails......like mine did.......then get a repeat cycly timer and set that bitch to 1 min on 5 minutes off (and i'll begrudgingly give credit to stinkbud for this crucial bit of info) and pow your a fuckin weed baron.


the end.....there is no more to it than that. 

but long live rapid rooters anyway cause i love them fuckin things. they make my balls swell up with pride when they hit the flowering table.


----------



## chazel (Jan 8, 2009)

you lot are insperational to no end . . 
with anyluck i shall be swimming in my own ocean sooner than later.
keep up the good work . . but please cut out the bitchin , sly digs and all round shittyness , folks are tryin to help out - if u dont like fuck off and stop coming back you glutton for punnishment punks! !

sorry - venting was needed from em more than the grow room


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 8, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> There are places online to get the dome's from! We got ours from A local shop! I am gonna have to try the dark period for my clones..... Sparkafire, what are u using for A cloning solution, and A clone setup?


No cloning solution just PH'd water 5.8 using a home made cloner 20 set running 24/7 . OHHHH didnt see BUGS giving cloning advise ROFL Yea do what he does. After all he is the weed baron


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 8, 2009)

waddup sparks? long time no see. just wanted to say thanks 4 u vanish again.

Peace


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 8, 2009)

chazel said:


> you lot are insperational to no end . .
> with anyluck i shall be swimming in my own ocean sooner than later.
> keep up the good work . . but please cut out the bitchin , sly digs and all round shittyness , folks are tryin to help out - if u dont like fuck off and stop coming back you glutton for punnishment punks! !
> 
> sorry - venting was needed from em more than the grow room


Hmmmmmm Let me see if i can answer this without offending you.... Nope after a long pause for thought i can honestly tell you to go stick your head in a semen filled cloner. 

Being a bitch is what i do if you dont like it or this thread please see above. Sly digs are for people that cant get the hint that they are really not as cool as they think, please see above. Shitiness? Is there a difference between bitchen sly digs or shitiness? Please see above. Fuck off??? Oh please when you graduate from your hand watered home made one plant grow come back and join us. Other wize please see above!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 8, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> waddup sparks? long time no see. just wanted to say thanks 4 u vanish again.
> 
> Peace


Its good to be loved Thanks man 

I miss this too, life just has its way of taking over. Good to hear from you. 
,


----------



## livesoul (Jan 8, 2009)

oh my god my clones are all perked up now, Bugs what the fuck?!? Sike, still look shitty to me! i just did another round of clones from a couple of them other mothers and i think i did it right this time. At the moment they are nearing the end of their 6 hour nap. Soon gonna move them into the clone area. If anyone does not agree with this move please speak now or forever hold your peace. Peace!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 8, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> No cloning solution just PH'd water 5.8 using a home made cloner 20 set running 24/7 . OHHHH didnt see BUGS giving cloning advise ROFL Yea do what he does. After all he is the weed baron


 
i have missed this....i really have....


----------



## chazel (Jan 8, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Hmmmmmm Let me see if i can answer this without offending you.... Nope after a long pause for thought i can honestly tell you to go stick your head in a semen filled cloner.
> 
> Being a bitch is what i do if you dont like it or this thread please see above. Sly digs are for people that cant get the hint that they are really not as cool as they think, please see above. Shitiness? Is there a difference between bitchen sly digs or shitiness? Please see above. Fuck off??? Oh please when you graduate from your hand watered home made one plant grow come back and join us. Other wize please see above!!!


It wasnt a question , 
i was admiring more than anythin else, to be inspired by something and not like it doesnt process to me . . so wtf!?
its nice to know forums are still plagued with hierarchy twats like urself tho.

whats the difference between reading and researching? 
whats the point in me wasting my time even replying?
im not sure - cunts like u are the bain of society . . 
cheers for the great information
big love buddy


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 8, 2009)

chazel said:


> It wasnt a question ,
> 
> 
> > i was admiring more than anythin else, to be inspired by something and not like it doesnt process to me . . so wtf!?
> ...


U shall have a slow and embarassing death here at RIU, little kid.


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 9, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> U shall have a slow and embarassing death here at RIU, little kid.


Easy CY you will make him cry and he will forget to hand water his bag seed one plant grow and then blame us. Oh and a note to laduche bag. Go to the very first post jackoff This is my thread so if i want to be an hierarchy twat I will !!! 

I love that word twat lol


----------



## livesoul (Jan 9, 2009)

I think you all are misunderstanding each other. I don't think Chazel was being personal, just kinda saying fuck the haters. But whatever, thats just the vibe i got, or maybe Chazel didn't realize the slap boxing that goes on in this thread is f'n funny. Gonna stop talking now, you'z the bosses! lol


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 9, 2009)

Werrn't we all like that at 1 time? I have to admit it is A learning exp some of us get it right away, some of us have to learn the hard way!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

I want spark to make me a few stick figure dudes banging certain peoples mom or teach me how to do it lmao.. Wow


----------



## chazel (Jan 9, 2009)

livesoul said:


> I think you all are misunderstanding each other. I don't think Chazel was being personal, just kinda saying fuck the haters. But whatever, thats just the vibe i got, or maybe Chazel didn't realize the slap boxing that goes on in this thread is f'n funny. Gonna stop talking now, you'z the bosses! lol


im glad soul got where i was coming from!

it was a pure love post man , and i see its your thread , hence my suprise when u came back with hostility . . 

generic fuck u to haterz and time wasters may not have been idealy slipped in at the end but shit , theres way too many sections already covering anythin you could wanna know - but these guys still just chose to post the same old questions?
I took the time to read up on here aswell as the indoor bible ( yes its 1 plant from bagseed at the moment , but i know the % of first time sucess) I chose to learn on something that wouldnt matter to me so much , aswell as practise techniques some more tested than others - 
reason i do this is so i can give noob insight to some noobs aswell as preparing for my bought strains ( which have now sprouted )

Im in a bad place right now as im a big medical user and iv been dry for over a week , that includes sleep - so my grumpy response was pretty twattish ( thats especially for u) - got myself a couple hours earlier and im feeling much better for it , might have took it a little to heart man - i can get sarcastic and slag off with the best of them just wasnt in the right mindframe for it. 

like Rodney said - Can't we all just get along!?

The TWAT otherwise known as grumpyguts over and out X


----------



## activ (Jan 9, 2009)

i would like this. ya i know its my first post, but i joined this website because i plan on starting an ebb and flow SOG setup and im gunna have questions.


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 9, 2009)

Alright alright this needs to stop!! I understand that over all and technically this is a grow forum but for me and and i am sure some of the members here enjoy and appreciate the bullshit banter and whatnots that the great veterans give each other here on this and many others threads started by myself or bugs. Please forgive me if this banter offends you but if your truly here for just knowledge just ask your question and get the answer and move forward. When you bring yourself into the fray even by accident you have brought it on yourself so deal with it don't cry about it. 

Hell if bugs cried every time i had sex with his mom he would have ended his life long ago.






This is a great thread if you want it to be.

if not then unsubscribe and get your knowledge somewhere else. 

Ok i am done and off my soapbox.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 9, 2009)

THis is by far my favorite thread. Keep up the good work man. I truly think spark is bangin bugs mom for sure. And that bugs honestly believes bugs live inside of him.
But ive modeled my whole entire grow after u guys. Its awesome.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 9, 2009)

I just went and check'd on the flowering room and everything is running like clock work! I just got my hands on some white rhino clones and gonna get those going tonight.... I am germinating some strawberry cough beans as I type, and boy am I excited! This make A total of 6 strains so now I have to go and get A larger tray and I don't know how I am gonna get it past the GF.... So sparkafire how is ur stuff going? I just satup A E&F for my freind and had to draw pictures of what he had to do with it and I hope he dosn't drop the ball on it because I gave him A few of my strain's! I just can't get away from the E&F, it works damm good and if it ain't broke don't fix it! I am running up to the hydro shop tommorow and grabing the light mover I orderd.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 12, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I want spark to make me a few stick figure dudes banging certain peoples mom or teach me how to do it lmao.. Wow


  your dead to me.....you just let any ol' random pecker in that trap of yours dont you? i hope you stub your toe while your jackin off and you sprain your ding dong 



activ said:


> i would like this. ya i know its my first post, but i joined this website because i plan on starting an ebb and flow SOG setup and im gunna have questions.


well welcome, and read a lot and you will do well. hope we can help.



> i am sure some of the members here enjoy and appreciate the bullshit banter and whatnots that the great veterans give each other here on this and many others threads started by myself or bugs.


listen you....we got a good thing going here....and if you wander to far off format then i'll take my ball and go home. i mean fuck , not even so much as a momma joke....wtf



> Hell if bugs cried every time i had sex with his mom he would have ended his life long ago.


there we go.....i forgive you






and btw....my mom is to fat to pick up. dumb bitch....i swear if she dont quit fuckin my friends i'm gonna quit teaching her how to deep throat and swallow for dad.



> onthedl0008 said:
> 
> 
> > THis is by far my favorite thread.
> ...


 sparky is a quitter
and i suck, so your even worse for listening to us.


----------



## livesoul (Jan 12, 2009)

So i have a question, if clones wilt is there a chance they will come back? Or does that mean i f'd up and they are done?


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 12, 2009)

livesoul said:


> So i have a question, if clones wilt is there a chance they will come back? Or does that mean i f'd up and they are done?


Depends.... How long ago did you cut them? if its been only a few hours your fine if its a few days you might be fuct. only time will tell.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 12, 2009)

Bugs......






Lmao Ur just mad because u cant cook.


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> there we go.....i forgive you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love you man!!  LOL


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 12, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bugs......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF IS THAT???? DID YOU EAT THAT?????? OMG You have to be from the south.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 12, 2009)

Lmao its good ive been eating it for 2 days!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 12, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bugs......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
apparantly neither can you

jesus you got 4 gallons of oil/grease in that thing.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 22, 2009)

Alright, time to get this thread back in shape.
My Blueberry and Super Snow Dog are in full force, ready to lay out 40 clones this weekend for the mother selection phase of my sog. I have 9 plants, 2 that I know would be perfect moms, but not sure if they will go hermie or not so I am running clones from all nine to be sure i have a solid female from each strain. 

Bugs I have a cloning method even u can do. 
Take a cut, put it in a cup of water, put cup by window, wait about 10 days. DONE! It works everytime. The only reason I don't only use this method is because transfering the clone to a medium will stunt it, but I would use this method over an aero cloner any day of the week.

I tried posting pics of my revitalized plantsbut it wouldn't upload so fuck it!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 22, 2009)

no thanks......r.r's for me, all the way. then into the aero for about a week of veg.....popped roots in 7-9 days ala "old in the way" (thank you) funny thing is i didnt learn anything i just needed to be reminded of the basics and how simple these plants are. couldnt be happier. aerocloning is awesome if you can work it out. i could not. rapid rooters are just to easy. so i let em go for a full 14 then put em in my aerocloner.....now an aeroveger ....for about a week and then into flower......holy shit ! sparky might even be proud of me one day. not holding my breath.


----------



## Old in the Way (Jan 22, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> no thanks......r.r's for me, all the way. then into the aero for about a week of veg.....popped roots in 7-9 days ala "old in the way" (thank you) funny thing is i didnt learn anything i just needed to be reminded of the basics and how simple these plants are. couldnt be happier. aerocloning is awesome if you can work it out. i could not. rapid rooters are just to easy. so i let em go for a full 14 then put em in my aerocloner.....now an aeroveger ....for about a week and then into flower......holy shit ! sparky might even be proud of me one day. not holding my breath.



Aww ya......rr's and aero-vegging. Sometimes its all about the basics (yw). 

Been swamped these days guys but I will have updates soon with the new flower room set-up (4th light, etc) 

Hope the new year has everyones garden growing well.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 24, 2009)

I went back and read the first couple pages of this thread and I realized I love u guys, only Sparky in a gay way tho, sorry Bugs!
Alright u cockwipes, 80 clones just hit the cloning medium 12 hours ago and are doing great. Not one wilted or died for any reason as of yet. 

I used 100% Perlite since I have 40 lbs of the shit, not to mention it is the easiest mass productive cloning method I could come up with.... There is no possibility of overwatering with perlite. Here is what i did, I filled up a Humidome pan with perlite and I just soaked the living hell out of it with RO water. Then I stick each clone in about an inch away from it's neighbor. Two weeks later they will all be rooted. I use a heating mat and I keep the perlite temp at 75-80, humidity doesnt matter at all!!! My humidity is at 20% all the time and they are fine, I just have to add water more to the pan. 
I have 6-10 clones from 9 different plants, all femenised seeds, I am going to flower all of these and figure out which plants to keep for Moms. I have Dutch passion Bleuberry, and Chemdog's Super Snow Dog, both very potent and great tasting!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 24, 2009)

i'm good with you and sparky having the gay thing all fingered out. carefull though...he's a biter


----------



## livesoul (Jan 24, 2009)

Yo whatup playas. This by far is my fav thread, and Custom those clones are beautiful. I was gonna drop an update myself. I was struggling with the cloning part, really badly, made a few adjustments and this last try i have 27 of 30 lookin great still on day two. Last two try's they almost all wilted within a few hours. Here's my method.

1. Identify branches to clone off of...first i'm looking towards the top branches because they contain more growth hormones than the lower branches, and this helps in root generation. I also make sure that the nodes on the branches indicate its a mature stem. So if the two nodes appear exactly opposite of each other its not mature, they should be spread out. One node on the left and then the next one up comes out opposite. Then I'm clippin them using a sharp scissor just above a node and making sure at least 3 nodes appear above it. 

2. I then use an exacto blade and cut a 45 degree cut about 1/4 inch below the first node. I lightly scrape from the node down to break down the skin a little. With the blade i also cut off any other branches except for the top one of course. I trim the leaves to half and i dip the stem in water and shake it for a couple in hopes of getting any air bubbles off the stem bottom. 

3. I dip the clones into my rooting gel and put them into my rockwool cubes. This time i'm experimenting between rapid rooters and some plain rockwool. So far i don't see any difference. Perhaps the roots will grow faster on one, i'll let ya know.

4. I then mist the leaves, i also misted the rockwool cubes. The night before i soaked the plain rockwool in 5.5 PH RO water. Once the stems are in the rockwool i make sure they are tight around the stem and put them in my tray which then gets covered by the dome.

5. I'm keeping them misted and the cubes damp, things are looking great.

The difference between this time and last was this. I got a clean new exacto blade, used H202 3% rather than 35% to wipe the blade (not sure that made a difference). I also bought new rooting gel, the last one i had was the same kind but over 2 years old. I also didn't shake the stems in the water last time. Those are the only differences, had to have been one of those things. Pretty sure all my facts are straight. Let me know though. Peace!


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 25, 2009)

Bugs, u back on yet? U know if u direct diposit that Fed check u can get it in a week... I liked this thread a lot more when u would have updates... Plus Sparky is too embarrassed to show his grow on here, I say we ban him if he don't show some improvements immediately.


Live, whats up? The only thing I can see that u may want to change in the future is using H2O2. Denatured, or Isopryl Alcohol kills bacteria and then evaporates rapidly compared to H2O2 which evaporates at the same speed as water. 35% would definately be a hazard to plants, even 3% can be. Otherwise I think u will do fine! If u can get 100% with RW I give u a ton of props. Al is the only one I ever seen get 100 everytime with those. I can't pull it off, I do okay until I need to leave them for more than a day, then I either overwater them or they dry out and die... 
Since I don't have time to tend to clones every day so I just throw em in partially drenched perlite and wait two weeks and so far 100% everytime with no effort at all. I don't think u even need a rooting hormone with this method, I will know for sure in a week or so, I left the last clone in each row w/o hormone, the plant is supposed to produce more than enough of this hormone on its own so we will see... 
Keep me updated on your RR's vs RW though. I am interested to see if this is just Bugs opinion or if they really work that much better...
Can u overwater RR's?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 25, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> > Bugs, u back on yet?
> 
> 
> not yet
> ...


damn right you can but its a lot harder than rw


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 26, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Plus Sparky is too embarrassed to show his grow on here, I say we ban him if he don't show some improvements immediately.


I am not!!! just camera shy ever since bugs walked in on me taking pics of me and his mom and a goat kinda ruined the mood for me. When i see a camera now i get goose bumps. 




bugsrnme said:


> you got my vote....plus he quit anyway i thought


Bugs do you REALLY want to go down this road??? You know what they say about bones and skeletons......................


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 26, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> I am not!!! just camera shy ever since bugs walked in on me taking pics of me and his mom and a goat kinda ruined the mood for me. When i see a camera now i get goose bumps.
> 
> 
> what can i say......fat bitch can fuck up a kodac moment. but even if moms swallowing these days a mo' fo's gotta make a dollar no?
> ...


oooo you bastard.....thats not even nice......damn you......*sigh*....sparky is wonderfull. i was just saying i thought you were done....really. but you might have been putting me on. fuckin secrets suck


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 26, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> oooo you bastard.....thats not even nice......damn you......*sigh*....sparky is wonderfull. i was just saying i thought you were done....really. but you might have been putting me on. fuckin secrets suck


I love you!!!  

Hiroshima , Nagasaki, Bugs Secret............


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 26, 2009)

Incase its any consulation I almost burned down my colas in my sog and quit altogether.. Go ahead and tell me how much they suck now its cool i already know.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 27, 2009)

It sounds like Bugs and Sparky are quitters to me. I know its hard sitting in a state where u get 15 years in the joint for growing and then your posting the shit on the net like its cool to do, so I cant say I blame anyone if they choose that route...


onthedl0008 said:


> Incase its any consulation I almost burned down my colas in my sog and quit altogether.. Go ahead and tell me how much they suck now its cool i already know.


Ouch!!! Mistakes and bad luck is a huge part of growing. It took me 6 months to get some good seeds, some say I just cant germinate, ahhhem Sparky, but I disagree, I still think I was sold 5 bad batches of seeds in a row, and then on top of that I had three packs confiscated by customs. I lost over $1,000 in seeds either way whether it was my fault or not... I wanted to give up before I even started, I think I might have cried once or twice also... On top of that I am a seasonal worker, so I spent all $7000 of my "Winter" money on grow equipment in July only to have it sit in a lonely room with no plants for 6 months while I was eating Ramen Noodles every damn day. I almost lost my house and had no where to grow anyways, that would have been real nice...

Anyways, I just came by for an update on the clones. They are fine, theres your fucking update.
Here is a pic.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 27, 2009)

Custom after that story.. Id rather see ur grow prosper more brother.. Hope all goes well for u now man.. Bugs is just a cry baby. Sparks maybe he did quit. Haha J/K guys. THere's a site to learn grow laws and educate one self I checked it out.. Im staying in the misdemeanor range bwahahahahaha..


----------



## flamdrags420 (Jan 27, 2009)

I'm in the works of building my SOG grow room.
If you guys get bored you can check it out.
https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/135406-so-begins.html

Fuct disciple also.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 27, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Incase its any consulation I almost burned down my colas in my sog and quit altogether.. Go ahead and tell me how much they suck now its cool i already know.


 that made me sad as hell. and i hope everything is ok




CustomHydro said:


> > It sounds like Bugs and Sparky are quitters to me.
> 
> 
> hey sparky.....did you hear something?
> ...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 28, 2009)

I am growing a sog using 2 tables that are 2'x4'. One table is my veg room, the other table is for clones. I add clones to it every 2 weeks or so. I started the first batch of clones at 900 ppm and now at 1000-1100 ppm. I continue to place clones at this rate of ppm so that it's strong enough to feed the flowering one and the new clones with out killing them.

So far it's working. I have 3 different batches on the flower table and have about 3 weeks left from my first harvest! It's all the room I have to work with. I forgot to mention, I have 3 feet from table to light!

So far Belladonna and White Rhino is the shit for my space and height limitation. Now Super Thai Skunk, forget about it. I place these clones at 3-4 inches and in 3 weeks, they have grown passed the light! That's like a foot a week! 

So I topped 2 of them when they where a foot to experiment. The 3 footer has no bud mass, and is barley flowering at all. It just keeps growing. Def. and outdoor plant!

I have one belladonna that was female that has been in flowering from clone since Dec 26th. So about 4 1/2 weeks. I have another female that is 3 1/2 weeks. The description from the seed co. says 6 weeks of flowering is all that is needed. But I am going to let them go to week 7 just to make sure they have all the bud growth done plus I was still dialing in the Hydro in the begging and started them hard! 

As for the white rhino, they say week 9 and there done, but most likely will go to week 10 just because there small clones straight to flower no veg time.

The Veg room is all Fox Farm Ocean Forest & Nutes. Its what I used for my first two harvest getting my experience down and harvest and curing and what not. Still had supplies, but soon will go Ebb & Flow with perlite. I am lazy and spending way too much time on the grow op, instead with the wife. The flower room is a peice of cake, I dont have to mess with it. Only a 2 week interval for changing the tank and added a gallon of PH 5.7 water once every two days. Hand watering is getting gay already!

Flower room grow medium is 100% Large Chunky Perlite! So far its working out really well. I should have taken a shot of the bottom of the pots with tons of roots coming out! Using House & Garden Nutes, 35% H202 in the tank. 

All inspired by the Al B Fuct! Thanks Bud!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 28, 2009)

Sup fellas, been awhile. 

My 400W sog. Just put clones in yesterday, lowered the light today and flipping to 12/12 tonight.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 28, 2009)

How is it going everyone? Everything is running well over her other than 2 weeks ago my cloner was over heating, but I got that under control now. I have A batch of 12 ready to go into my flush tray next week!! Here is A picture of my next stage and the favorite of my opion my Super Skunk, mmm tasty!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 29, 2009)

CustomHydro Says Quote: It sounds like Bugs and Sparky are quitters to me. 


BUGS hey sparky.....did you hear something?

Yes I did Bugs thanks for asking. Sounds like CH was gargling with some of our spunk. AHGAG AHAGAG AHGAG COUGH COUGH SPIT!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 29, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Sup fellas, been awhile.
> 
> My 400W sog. Just put clones in yesterday, lowered the light today and flipping to 12/12 tonight.





> How is it going everyone? Everything is running well over her other than 2 weeks ago my cloner was over heating, but I got that under control now. I have A batch of 12 ready to go into my flush tray next week!! Here is A picture of my next stage and the favorite of my opion my Super Skunk, mmm tasty!


Nice grows everyone I like Super Skunk TOOOOOOOOO


----------



## trouble9039 (Jan 30, 2009)

I want to cut that skunk down and dry it, but it still has 2 more weeks left!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 30, 2009)

i'm pretty sure ol' ch aint no spitter!


----------



## doogleef (Jan 30, 2009)

<<< is listening for the sound of gargling .....


----------



## livesoul (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey fellas, question. Once my clones start showing roots do you wait till the roots get long before putting them into the flower room? Attempting perpetual. Its been about 9 days and i have roots showing, just barely coming out the rockwool. Should i wait another few days?


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 31, 2009)

As soon as they show roots, put em in! Thats what I do. I think the roots grow much faster with a brighter light, it just kick in faster.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 31, 2009)

I dont think there is anything wrong with putting them in once you see roots. It might take a little longer for them to get going so it may off your schedule a bit. I clone the same day or a couple days after my harvest/cycle day. My stuff seems to reliably root in 7-10 days, the full 2 weeks makes them healthy and hungry when I cycle them in, but I prefer the 10 day timeframe better if I can manage it in my schedule.


----------



## livesoul (Jan 31, 2009)

Cool, since its the weekend i'm going to have time so i think i'll do it tomorrow or sunday. Thanks.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

If you are showing tap roots now, they will be profuse roots and ready to go by Sunday.


----------



## livesoul (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah i just went down and checked i got really decent root growth showing on 18 out of 28. I needed at least 16 to fill the quarter area of the flowering room. I've got a 4x4 flower tray under a 1000HPS. This will be my first cycle. I will do another batch of clones this weekend as well so that in two weeks i can add another 16. Hoping to fill that tray with 64 plants. Using 6x6x7 pots and putting 4 per square foot, gonna be stuffed in there but i'm hoping it works out good.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 31, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> CustomHydro Says Quote: It sounds like Bugs and Sparky are quitters to me.
> 
> 
> BUGS hey sparky.....did you hear something?
> ...


Bugs was right, Im a definate swallower, nice try tho... Lets just kiss and make up.. Come on, while I got a cheek out, who's first?kiss-ass 

Sparky, U got Super Skunk! Nice, I got a cross between Super Skunk and Chemdog going right now, called Super Snowdog. One of the best buds I've ever smoked, but damn does it stink. I cant even open the jar indoors if I will have company within an hour.

Anyways...
I got curious and checked some random clones and nearly every one I pulled has root bumps and 10% have tiny tap roots about 1/4 inch in length, the only ones that don't have much going on are from my best BB and one Chemdog plant because it was positioned too far outside on the tray where the temps are too cool. For my first big batch of clones ever taken I am satisfied, but I will make a few changes for the next batch.


----------



## CustomHydro (Jan 31, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Yeah i just went down and checked i got really decent root growth showing on 18 out of 28. I needed at least 16 to fill the quarter area of the flowering room. I've got a 4x4 flower tray under a 1000HPS. This will be my first cycle. I will do another batch of clones this weekend as well so that in two weeks i can add another 16. Hoping to fill that tray with 64 plants. Using 6x6x7 pots and putting 4 per square foot, gonna be stuffed in there but i'm hoping it works out good.


This will be interesting. I have 2 4x4 per 1000watts (I know thats a stretch, but we'll see how much of one), and u have one. I wonder what the ratio will be (grams : watts)
4 Plants per square is very tight bro! I'm running 40 in a 4x4, which is 2.5 and I thought that was tight. U will probably need a sulfer burner at that rate. Very glad to see u got ur clones going great this round! Great job! It looks like we are running side by side with our grows. Do u have anything flowering yet or will this be ur first round? Its my first...


----------



## livesoul (Jan 31, 2009)

Yeah its my first batch that i'm dropping into my flowering room. I'm taking Bugs recommendation for the 4 per square foot. He said he was doing it fine so i figure why not. And the sulfur burner is for CO2 right? I've got a CO2 tank i'm gonna be running. I'll post a photo of my flowering setup a little later.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

sulphur keeps powdery mildew in check........i use a dehumidifier.......50$ on craigslist. and i dont have to buy a sulphur cake. plus i get the water from it and add it back to my res's


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

hey custom....i really am stoked about your and livesouls grows. you really went big. shame on you for skimping on the light but $$$$ will change all of that in good time my friend. just keep it going no matter what.

no matter what!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

oh btw...your all right about the roots. ( i can feel sparky coming already) as soon as you see them they can go. BUT they will absolutely be tiny, like gypsybush's if you let those babies get profuse before you put them in and your medium allows you to flood 2-5 times per lights on then watch that tiny fucker get fat like a soda can and shoot for the sky...stretch a little then fill the fuck in from week 4 on. it's fuckin sog madness baby. in this fashion you can/will get yields nearing the likes of some dwc set ups. ive done both and love ebb-n-flow but dwc is fuckin scary. in a good way.

just thought i'd spread a lil love this morning. hope i helped someone. ok spark....bring it bitch


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 31, 2009)

You guys have me worried about mildew. I don't know that I will have room to fit anything into my cabinet, however my cabinet has pretty good ventilation and I have a small weak fan blowing through the forest as is. 

What is the danger zone for humidity?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Dont be scurred bugs.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> You guys have me worried about mildew. I don't know that I will have room to fit anything into my cabinet, however my cabinet has pretty good ventilation and I have a small weak fan blowing through the forest as is.
> 
> What is the danger zone for humidity?


 as long as you have constant air movement you'll never have a problem. mine can get up to 70% before the plants start showin their asses



onthedl0008 said:


> Dont be scurred bugs.


.........i'm not sure why but....


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jan 31, 2009)

Ah good to hear, my fans are somewhat overkill for my cabinets but it was a newbie mistake gone good because it is gonna be crowded in there and it forces air across it all with an additional fan giving some help. Hopefully will be okay. Any pics to show what it would look like? I mean considering the plants are frosty to begin with.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey Bugs...

Wanna see something *gross*???

Click on the red square.... but be careful.... very graphic...



GypsyBush said:


> here are some of the metal bits they removed from my right leg...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

gypsy you should be punished for that. damn curiosity........i love you you poor bastard. sorry about your pain, i really am. 

be well you dirty hippie


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Eh bugs.. Whats the hottest temps u would say ur room could get without causing plant doom? With the new lamp im pushing near 86 degrees.. Do i need to take the lamp out?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jan 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> gypsy you should be punished for that. damn curiosity........i love you you poor bastard. sorry about your pain, i really am.
> 
> be well you dirty hippie


Thanks man... it's a good thing I harvested a few days before surgery... got plenty from the last batch still and some more about ready for the jars...

So glad I had mostly indicas this time... even a bit green and uncured it did the job the "dilaudid" could not do... put me back to sleep....

Oh hey, I can't remember shit right now... I have taken more than 10 pills and smoked about 30 bowls...

you have ebb flow trays right??? what size?

I noticed the other day that mine (<2x4 botanicare) were bowing severely during flood... and much less with just the plants... but still...

Kinda freaked me out... is that normal... do they hold up pretty good or do I need to support them from below?

Thanks Brother...

and oh sorry you couldn't resist, but I did put big red warnings on that post...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Eh bugs.. Whats the hottest temps u would say ur room could get without causing plant doom? With the new lamp im pushing near 86 degrees.. Do i need to take the lamp out?


 no, leave the lamp. and i keep mine at at damn near constant 75. altho i have pushed 85 but they started showing signs of heat stress. what kind of cooling options are available to you? i forget sorry.



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks man... it's a good thing I harvested a few days before surgery... got plenty from the last batch still and some more about ready for the jars...
> ...


i know......actually i'm an ex paramedic.....that is a boo-boo......know what i mean?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Its cool man i guess im gonna have to pick one of those damn ac units up! Fakin 500 bux to cool a damn walk in closet. Shit man oh well.
Home depot carries some but not in stock till march they said Fak!
Im venting a/c from the rooms ac vent. Not cutting it!
I need to cool tube the lamps. God damnit!


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Its cool man i guess im gonna have to pick one of those damn ac units up! Fakin 500 bux to cool a damn walk in closet. Shit man oh well.
> Home depot carries some but not in stock till march they said Fak!
> Im venting a/c from the rooms ac vent. Not cutting it!
> I need to cool tube the lamps. God damnit!


Just a thought, but you could add CO2 which let's the plants grow great in high heat - just a thought, would be cheaper than an A/C and would increase your yield. 

Just my $0.02


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

GringoLoco said:


> Just a thought, but you could add CO2 which let's the plants grow great in high heat - just a thought, would be cheaper than an A/C and would increase your yield.
> 
> Just my $0.02


Man Is this my cheap miracle? Explain this to me sir. Im paying attention now.


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Man Is this my cheap miracle? Explain this to me sir. Im paying attention now.



Though efficient movement of air has a positive effect on a number of processes, its greatest effect is seen on carbon dioxide availability. For photosynthesis to take place, carbon dioxide and light must be available to plants in adequate quantities. Carbon dioxide is naturally present in the atmosphere to the extent of 300 ppm while the light is provided by the lighting system installed in the grow room. Plants in the grow room will, over a period of time, consume the available carbon dioxide necessitating fresh supplies of the gas. In the absence of air movement the process would stop. The venting of carbon dioxide depleted air and addition of fresh, cool carbon dioxide rich air ensures that this does not happen and carbon dioxide is always available for uptake by the plants.

The uptake of carbon dioxide from the surrounding air happens through stomata - microscopic openings on the underside of the leaves. Carbon dioxide absorbed by the stomata is used to make Adenosine Triphosphate (ATP), the major source of usable chemical energy in metabolism. Humidity and temperature ranges trigger the opening and closing of these openings to regulate internal processes. Air temperatures within 65-80 deg. F are ideal for indoor grow rooms. The upper limit can be raised to 85 deg. F with carbon dioxide supplementation. It has been shown that higher temperatures up to 90 deg. F increase the rate of photosynthesis. Beyond 90 deg F, the stomata close to cut excessive transpiration. This starves the plants of carbon dioxide with disastrous effect on yields.

I run a very light CO2 addition which brings the level up to ~800ppm and my temps hover ~82F - 85F with no ill effect.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

CO2 is not exactly cheap. To do it right you need a regulator, tanks, LIMITED EXHAUST, CO2 refills. It will certainly add yield and allow higher temps but it is several hundred $ to setup + a constant supply of CO2. 

Decisions, decisions


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 31, 2009)

doogleef said:


> CO2 is not exactly cheap. To do it right you need a regulator, tanks, LIMITED EXHAUST, CO2 refills. It will certainly add yield and allow higher temps but it is several hundred $ to setup + a constant supply of CO2.
> 
> Decisions, decisions


True, many systems to supplement CO2 can be costly, but some would be cheaper than $500 for A/C and would also increase yield, an added bonus in anyone's book 

I got away fairly cheap by using existing equipment near my grow area


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Fak it im going on craigslist to see if i can find one of these upright ac's Im going to also look into a co2 set-up..If im going to grow then i might as well just grow or step out of the grow altogether man.. Im in single rez situation in side the flower room. I must get my room temp at least 70 degrees constant. 
My rez reaches maybe 76 during the day and thats scary.
Anyone got a link on a good ac unit that can be used as well as a co2 set-up?


----------



## GringoLoco (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Fak it im going on craigslist to see if i can find one of these upright ac's Im going to also look into a co2 set-up..If im going to grow then i might as well just grow or step out of the grow altogether man.. Im in single rez situation in side the flower room. I must get my room temp at least 70 degrees constant.
> My rez reaches maybe 76 during the day and thats scary.
> Anyone got a link on a good ac unit that can be used as well as a co2 set-up?


A quick fix to keep your rez cool is to freeze water in one gallon jugs and place them in your rez, replacing everyday.

Here is a CO2 DYI for ~$100, it's meant for aquariums but could easily be adapted to meet our needs. http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/diy_pressurized_co2.php


----------



## livesoul (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey fellas, i decided to wait a couple days to transfer my clones. I'll let the roots get a little longer. But i took the opportunity to get my flower room setup. I did not realize how many things i had left unfinished, like setting up the electrical to the f'n room! Damn. Anyways, spent all day getting it setup. Come monday i'll be transferring about 18 clones into this room. Also i decided instead of breaking the 4x4 table into quarters for the SOG rotation i'll be doing it length wise. It works out easier to be able to get to the back of the tray since i can't get to either side of it. The bummer is two of my batchs will be up against the sides. Not sure if that will make a big difference...Anyways, here is the flower room. Last pic is of the moms in the veg cab.


----------



## livesoul (Jan 31, 2009)

And here are some pics of my clones and their roots. The rapid rooters have done much better than the plain rockwool. Actually these weren't all "rapid rooters". They were like the generic type that comes in a plastic bag, way cheaper but basically the same thing. You know what im talkin about? The rapid rooters are the square shaped brown ones, the generic ones are the rounded types.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jan 31, 2009)

Nice roots. I wish I could get my roots to be like that. Nice cloning job.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

Who cares really the simple fact is they are all pretty much exactly the same, constructed an distributed to compete with each other on the same marketing level i think..

Peat plugs. Pop some cuttings in um and follow some simple rules and u shalt clone. Simply. Its that easy man. Thanks OLD IN THE WAY!


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 31, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Its cool man i guess im gonna have to pick one of those damn ac units up! Fakin 500 bux to cool a damn walk in closet. Shit man oh well.
> Home depot carries some but not in stock till march they said Fak!
> Im venting a/c from the rooms ac vent. Not cutting it!
> I need to cool tube the lamps. God damnit!



DUDE ITS CALLED CRAIGS LIST!!!! picked a brand new one up for 60 bucks. Its winter people need to get rid of shit they are not using. My room gets to 85 and i get a bit of stretching but nothing to scream about. Bugs likes his room at at a cool 600 degrees so its kinda hard to compare grow temps.


----------



## sparkafire (Jan 31, 2009)

livesoul said:


> And here are some pics of my clones and their roots. The rapid rooters have done much better than the plain rockwool. Actually these weren't all "rapid rooters". They were like the generic type that comes in a plastic bag, way cheaper but basically the same thing. You know what im talkin about? The rapid rooters are the square shaped brown ones, the generic ones are the rounded types.



SHow OFF!! Nice job


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jan 31, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> DUDE ITS CALLED CRAIGS LIST!!!! picked a brand new one up for 60 bucks. Its winter people need to get rid of shit they are not using. My room gets to 85 and i get a bit of stretching but nothing to scream about. Bugs likes his room at at a cool 600 degrees so its kinda hard to compare grow temps.


Ive been sketchy about the craigs list but fak it. Im going to do this tommorow when i can think str8. God damnit. I hope i can find an ac unit cheap!
Rez temps! Id like to also know what is an acceptable constant temp i should try to achieve. Mine reached 78 degrees today after i added the 400.
PHUCK. 
Burning shit down right. Ill be the next person to burn. Ashes to dust.
Ive heard alot of different stuff about rez temps.
Id like to hear it from actual phucking sog growers now.
Im not very happy yall abandoned me.
Bugs is, and prolly will always be an a hole in which i will never get any actual info from, yet i have gotten good stuff from him but he should be placed on medication so that he can be stable enuff to earn a barons night hitman to accompany him in his quests.
God damn son a bish. I need to know man. 78 degree rez temps and high 80 room temps can i harvest or should i just quit. I dont really care anymore but am embarrased i even attempted this without being prepared
phucking shit.


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Air temp 74-80 lights on and not below 60 with lights off, res temp under 70


----------



## doogleef (Jan 31, 2009)

Cloning is easy as long as you keep it simple and take good cuts. I had clones ready to go in 12 days using nothing but water, rockwool cubes, and a heating pad. No nutes, rooting hormone, humidome, misting, none of that crap. Just bottom fed rockwool, moisture and a little heat in the rootzone. 100%


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Ive been sketchy about the craigs list but fak it. Im going to do this tommorow when i can think str8. God damnit. I hope i can find an ac unit cheap!
> Rez temps! Id like to also know what is an acceptable constant temp i should try to achieve. Mine reached 78 degrees today after i added the 400.
> PHUCK.
> Burning shit down right. Ill be the next person to burn. Ashes to dust.
> ...


 Hey bro, rez temps arent a concern in Flood & Drain unless u flood a million times per day, if u flood once or twice per day room temp is fine. That is the main reason I went to Flood tables, with my aero setup I had to have a chiller for each res and I couldn't afford that shit, nor do I weant the headache of Aeroponics when I'm trying to learn how to grow.. Just keep ur room temps under 80.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 1, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Who cares really the simple fact is they are all pretty much exactly the same, constructed an distributed to compete with each other on the same marketing level i think..
> 
> Peat plugs. Pop some cuttings in um and follow some simple rules and u shalt clone. Simply. Its that easy man. Thanks OLD IN THE WAY!


amen to oitw.....i'm not done with you yet.



> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > DUDE ITS CALLED CRAIGS LIST!!!! picked a brand new one up for 60 bucks.
> ...


i love/miss this/you.....



> onthedl0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been sketchy about the craigs list but fak it. Im going to do this tommorow when i can think str8. God damnit. I hope i can find an ac unit cheap!
> ...


well, then you can join mine and sparky's quitters club.



CustomHydro said:


> Hey bro, rez temps arent a concern in Flood & Drain unless u flood a million times per day, if u flood once or twice per day room temp is fine. That is the main reason I went to Flood tables, with my aero setup I had to have a chiller for each res and I couldn't afford that shit, nor do I weant the headache of Aeroponics when I'm trying to learn how to grow.. Just keep ur room temps under 80.


sometimes i love you. 


"YA !!! WOT E SAID"


----------



## wakethenbake (Feb 1, 2009)

Hello,
I am new here and a fairly new grower.
I am needing some info on flushing my ebb&flow because my ppm keeps going up.

2x4 E&F SOG
1000w HPS
6x6 rockwool/ hydroton
4x per light cycle for 15 mins
6.7 ph
1500 to 2000 ppm


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 1, 2009)

how come you PH is that high? I run mine at 5.8. Hydro should be 5.8 soil at 6.4. And you in the 6.7? That does not sound right either apart from the PPM problem.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 1, 2009)

wakethenbake said:


> Hello,
> I am new here and a fairly new grower.
> I am needing some info on flushing my ebb&flow because my ppm keeps going up.
> 
> ...



Yeah to start your PH is too high, get it down to between 5.2 to 5.9. As for your PPM. If the PPM is rising it could be because your water is evaporating or getting used up by the plants. Are you using RO water? If your using tap water check the PPM thats in it already. Tap water in my hood is at 700ppm. Just top off your rez with more water to reduce the PPM.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 1, 2009)

Out of curiosity, anyone out there use AN nutes and what ppm they mother/flower at?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 1, 2009)

i have nothing to add...just goood info there guys. well done dammit, sparky woulod be proud if he wasnt such a dick.


mom says high spark


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 1, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Out of curiosity, anyone out there use AN nutes and what ppm they mother/flower at?


mine are at about1350-1450 constantly. no burn or defficencies in the last year.


----------



## wakethenbake (Feb 1, 2009)

how often should i flush my table and what is the best way to do it?

my tap water from a shallow well is 70ppm
I add fresh waterand it brings the ppm down but by the next day it goes back up. plants show no deficiencies

Thanks,


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 1, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> mine are at about1350-1450 constantly. no *burn *or defficencies in the last year.



oh really? =P

I am at max 1000ppm during certain weeks. Some people have those high numbers and some ppl have those low numbers. I know it depends on lighting and strain and shit but when I ran at that level I ended up with okay weed, but obviously burnt and crispy. I run at 1000 max now and they look 10x better. Just never quite sure where I should go.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 1, 2009)

wakethenbake said:


> how often should i flush my table and what is the best way to do it?
> 
> my tap water from a shallow well is 70ppm
> I add fresh waterand it brings the ppm down but by the next day it goes back up. plants show no deficiencies
> ...


Yeah you just gotta keep adding fresh water. 

If by flush you mean clean then i clean my table once a month and my rez every two weeks when i do water changes.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 1, 2009)

Question fellas, so if my tap water is at 700ppm. What the hell is in it? Chlorine and shit? I'm wondering because now that i've got 70 gallons to change every two weeks its a big hassel going to the store 5 times to refill my 5 gallon water cannisters. When you have bad tap water what can you do to make it useful?


----------



## DeweyKox (Feb 1, 2009)

700PPM for tap, god dam! Thats some nasty shit! Anyways, I think mine runs at half that. I would invest in a RO system and screw the jug trips! Thank god my res tank is 14.5 gallons!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 1, 2009)

Get R/O and a bunch of Jugs. I got one on sale at Lowes and I just gradually fill 7 gallon buckets through the week. From 600ppm to 0ppm, HUGE difference.

You can also get a R/O system with a bigger Reservoir, but I just went with the one on sale and it is good for baking and drinking as well.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

bugs is using .7 conversion (i think) and you are using .5 so you are talking about the same strength. You should always try to clarify your conversion or just use EC (You are both at about 2.0EC)to stop confusion.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

hey livesoul - 

Have you calibrated your meter lately? That is the worst city water I have ever heard of. Didn't you say it used to be 200?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 2, 2009)

I use a 500ppm/1EC factor, but when I post I always upconvert to 700 because I have noticed most people seem to use it.

I am glad my mothers survived their 1200-1400 Nute levels (1680-1960ppm in 700ppm/1EC) until I learned my lesson. Now they stay around 850ppm (in 700). No wonder none of my store bought clones would take into the system, now they have no problem. It seems we always have to learn the lessons that no one has in their grow guides.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

Cool cool. I'm glad they are ok. Yea, that's pretty hot, especially with a high N grow fert. Good luck, Spork. Sounds like you are on the right track now.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 2, 2009)

So how about the topic of Pest prevention and extermination? All ideas are welcome but I would like to know how to prevent against spider mites especially. I can't use predatory bugs.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 2, 2009)

Watch your housplants. Mites are carried in by you from another source. If you have been working on an outdoor garden or in a lot of vegetative outddor growth change clothes BEFORE entering your garden.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 2, 2009)

Ah well they came from clones, didn't have an area for quarantine and they appeared okay upon inspection. No biggie, just would like to know if there are methods or deterrents so that I can implement some preventative actions so I will never get them on my flowering beauties.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 2, 2009)

doogleef said:


> hey livesoul -
> 
> Have you calibrated your meter lately? That is the worst city water I have ever heard of. Didn't you say it used to be 200?


Haha, I just calibrated and rechecked and my tap water is at 640. Yeah its shitty. What do you guys mean by EC1 and 2.0EC and the calibration differences...?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 3, 2009)

EC stands for electrical conductivity (as far as I know) and different ppm meters read ppm at different conversion rates. For example my bluelab uses a 500ppm to every 1EC rate while others use a 700ppm rate.

What they have in common though is the EC. 

Both meters will read different values, but they will read the same EC.

So a 1.0 EC solution read by one meter will read 500ppm and one will read 700ppm. 

It causes issues sometimes because in my case I not only misread the feeding amounts, but AN uses a 700 conversion and my meter is 500 so I was overshooting by a large amount.


My Tap seems to average 1EC, so that would be anywhere from 500-700ppm depending on your meter. Yay R/O


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 3, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> EC stands for electrical conductivity (as far as I know) and different ppm meters read ppm at different conversion rates. For example my bluelab uses a 500ppm to every 1EC rate while others use a 700ppm rate.
> 
> What they have in common though is the EC.
> 
> ...


 True, Blue Lab is the only company that I know of that uses the 500 conversion, but some of there meters have both conversions. My buddy was doing the same thing with his Truncheon meter. The Truncheon has both conversions on it and he was using the 500... For gardening, the standard conversion is 700 as far as I know.


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 3, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> mine are at about1350-1450 constantly. no burn or defficencies in the last year.


I run just my main nutes at 1400, after I add CalMag and Liquid Karma, that brings it up to 1800, no burn no deficiencies. Flora Series GH.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 3, 2009)

i have no idea what meter i have.....i swish it round the tub and read the lil doohickey and that's about as far as my technical expertise goes. plus al said ec is old school and noone i know uses it anymore so i never bothered to learn about it. why start now. but good to know nonetheless. you hippies have too much free time. should be gardening dammit. back to work all of you!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 3, 2009)

the only time i killed (the claw) mine i let the ppm wander up around 1580ppm and my white widow fried like an egg. it loves 1300 and 1400 is the best performing but hard to keep it exact.

toodles


----------



## uncleface (Feb 3, 2009)

I want MORE NOW>!! Please, It's bunk, front me some more?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 3, 2009)

uncleface said:


> I want MORE NOW>!! Please, It's bunk, front me some more?


 
 FRIENDS DON'T LET FRIENDS TOKE-N-TYPE 

IS THIS A REPLY TO SOMETHING OR AM I JUST WAAAAAY TO HIGH?


----------



## livesoul (Feb 3, 2009)

hmmm...confusing shit.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 3, 2009)

FYI, I'm using FloraNova series and in my mother chamber i'm running at 1350ppm. I'm moving my clones tomorrow into the flower room and that means from the FloraNova Grow i'm switching to the FloraNova Bloom. Do you guys usually keep the PPM the same when you first put the clones into the flower room?


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

EC is a unit that is always the same. PPM varies by meter. If you use PPM, just give the conversion (.5 or .7) so there is no confusion on the level.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 3, 2009)

I'm loving the FloraNova Bloom I got. I run it at 1000-1200ppm @ .5 (1400-1600 @ .7)


----------



## livesoul (Feb 3, 2009)

alright cool, i'm going to run the PPM up to 1100 for the 1st week in flower. I'll keep you guys posted


----------



## trouble9039 (Feb 3, 2009)

How is everone doing? I just got home from vac about A hour ago and went and checked on my tray and everything was bone dry! Gone for A week and apperntlly my pump died...... I was almost ready to cry and actually I think I ended up shedding A teer! I hope everyone is doing better than I!!!!!


----------



## livesoul (Feb 3, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> How is everone doing? I just got home from vac about A hour ago and went and checked on my tray and everything was bone dry! Gone for A week and apperntlly my pump died...... I was almost ready to cry and actually I think I ended up shedding A teer! I hope everyone is doing better than I!!!!!



Ouch, welcome back!! lol.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

ya know......all of this shit is kinda like a second language....you dont use it you lose it. we are all on this quest for knowledge and soooooo ignorant at first then, like newborns, we soak up like a sponge. remembering random facts and lil tid bits. i guess once you burn down a grow or 2 and spit out a couple dozen good crops....you pretty much got your own shit dialed in. i dont even test for ppm anymore. ph every now and then but its always the same so i dont bother. i had to look up some of the shit we talk about a couple of times....laughing that anyone would ask me for advice. i just remember where to look. the rest is in the ol brain most of the time. but my grow and my life are pretty much on auto pilot. no need for this statement, just woke-n-bokeded......hehehehe


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya know... my grow and my life are pretty much on auto pilot...


Uh Bugs.. the manufacturer called... there was a misprint ... no auto-pilot installed in your year/model... sorry buddy...

No wonder you're such a wreck...

hey if you need some more screws for that alleged brain of yours, let me know,, I got about a dozen or so with some threads left on them....

stainless too... ooohhh shiny....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

keep it up hippie.....i'll put the fuckin moloik on yer ashe


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

Dude, I am so drugged right now you could hit me with a 4x4 and i would still think it's funny...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

thats it god dammit....im gettin my camera........takin sum pics and gonna come back and update some thangs round this mo fo righ her


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> thats it god dammit....im gettin my camera........takin sum pics and gonna come back and update some thangs round this mo fo righ her


So u saying u r taking the diapy' off and ready to play in the sand box again?
J/K bugs been waiting for that for some time man. Hurry up already.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh cool... so so cool....

hey Bugs, did I tell you I have switched 100% over to ebb flow?

saved my ass too.. 5 days out of the op... cause of surgery and all.... but everyone is alive and kicking... get it? kickcing...lol...

no way the old DWC tubs could have handled that ....

so you were going to show me some bonfire pictures... or a hot dog roast?

I am getting hungry...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> So u saying u r taking the diapy' off and ready to play in the sand box again?
> J/K bugs been waiting for that for some time man. Hurry up already.


 

oh that reminds me i just cant remember where i put that 4.5 ' purple mother i retired about 7 weeks and 2 days ago.......

darn the luck. ok imma go take em......been waitin a while to show somebody


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

everybody's got jokes!!!!! brb


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> everybody's got jokes!!!!! brb


it's what happens when you have ingested more oxycodone than food BY WEIGHT in the last week....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 4, 2009)

Gypsy why couldnt ur sog handle dwc? Mine are doing fine.But would like to experiment in this ebb cuz everyone else is doing it.Plus i could segregate my rez and keep it ice cold but otherwise mine's doing ok..


Haha decided to edit some things out.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

here i'm too lazy


https://www.rollitup.org/members/bugsrnme-albums-dont-call-comeback.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ... brb


Lies.... makes us feel cheap you know...?!?!



onthedl0008 said:


> Gypsy why couldnt ur sog handle dwc?


Oh it could... but it was a lot of work dealing with several smaller containers....

pH and PPM shooting up in a matter of hours ...

plants drinking 7/8 of the res in one day...

shit like that...



onthedl0008 said:


> Mine are doing fine.


I am glad...

I really think DWC can be regulated to challenge true AERO results...

I sure have been amazed at the results I personally achieved...



onthedl0008 said:


> But would like to experiment in this ebb cuz everyone else is doing it.


I know.. mee too.. right... such wanna be's...

but seriously, I looked hard and far... pretty much everyone that has been doing this seriously for any length of time will not steer you away from the rely-ability of ebb/flow....

Even in Nature you see the FLOOD PLAINS fluorish...

flood and drain...

yup... I'm sold....

but I am flooding a lot... and the plants seem to like it.. a lot... lol...





onthedl0008 said:


> Plus i could segregate my rez and keep it ice cold but otherwise mine's doing ok..


I have heard that temperature is not such a big issue with the ebb/flow system as the roots do not sit in it... and the solution quickly becomes the same temperature of the medium.... hydroton in my case...

but I should keep my mouth shut.. cause I am retarded and I don't know what the fuck I am talking about ... and I should not be spreading rtarded information from planet Gypsy...

so excuse me...




onthedl0008 said:


> Haha decided to edit some things out.


It's ok, we all got it in our mailboxes... that seems like some pretty good numbers though...

Bugs.. you are not lazy... just useless...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

ummmm, ok then


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Bugs.. you are not lazy... just useless...


Fuck... I can't believe you... some fucking host....

and why the fuck am I LOADING PICTURES FROM 2005????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

i noticed that too...idk i guess the fuckin camera says 2005 lol

i put it all in my journal didnt wanna do it again


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 4, 2009)

Damnit man. I wanna do ebb seriously. Just cant squeeze it all in my walkin closet.
Ebb does make alot of sence to me with sog style growing wish i could do this now.
And seriously all the most insane grows i ever seen grown were done doing ebb..so thats a compliment and more of a jealously/ envy in awe statement.
I wont lie.. Some of my plants simply got outbeat in the race. And had to pluck them. 
Im getting new lids and changing over to 3.5 inch pots on the next run. evenly distributing them over the area of my lids.. However many i can squeeze i will squeeze. ..
What kind of nutes are u guys using? I may even try something new next time.
Bugs do u plan on jousting or having sword fights with some of those colas?
Man u guys give me wet dreams.
Im still just a pupil sirs. be nice.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

is it bugs and the weedstalk?

are you trying to reach the giant?

Why for so tall, you make them?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Damnit man. I wanna do ebb seriously. Just cant squeeze it all in my walkin closet.


Oh!

I have been keeping 8 mothers in a home made ebb/flow tray, inside of my homemade tent...

I have 20"x36"x54" to work with...

you really don't have room???

Sounds like an excuse to me... but ok....


onthedl0008 said:


> Ebb does make alot of sence to me with sog style growing wish i could do this now.


If you can't do it now... you will never do it... you can do it anytime... you are just a procrastinator ... but it's ok... I'm lazy too....



onthedl0008 said:


> And seriously all the most insane grows i ever seen grown were done doing ebb..so thats a compliment and more of a jealously/ envy in awe statement.


Ease of use and rely-ability I think are the top reasons for so many good grows...




onthedl0008 said:


> I wont lie.. Some of my plants simply got outbeat in the race. And had to pluck them.


oh... I'd hate to be a loser in your world... shit I'd just get plucked...



onthedl0008 said:


> Im getting new lids and changing over to 3.5 inch pots on the next run. evenly distributing them over the area of my lids..


If you have enough room for a tote, you have enough room to convert your totes to Ebb/Flow... it's as simple as that...





onthedl0008 said:


> However many i can squeeze i will squeeze. ..


so much more convenient to be able to move the plants anytime...




onthedl0008 said:


> What kind of nutes are u guys using?


NSR GREENLEAVES Grow, Boost & Bloom Juices... water and pH down... nothing else...



onthedl0008 said:


> I may even try something new next time.


Change is good... but it changes everything...




onthedl0008 said:


> Bugs do u plan on jousting or having sword fights with some of those colas?


I think it's a complex...




onthedl0008 said:


> Man u guys give me wet dreams.


ok ok... I can take a clue... you guys can have the room all to yourselves...



onthedl0008 said:


> Im still just a pupil sirs. be nice.


I am a Gypsy... I am not nice... I do not play fair... and if anyone gets in my way, they usually suffer terribly...

but if you're nice... I'll hand you flowers....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

uh ... the picture...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

Bugs... what do you think of these flowers?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 4, 2009)

What strain gypsy those look nice man or whatever.Are gypsys guys? I dunno. 
Either way nice.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 4, 2009)

ok first off...gypsy you need to slow down on the meds...lol.
and you already know i love your buds silly hippie




> onthedl0008 said:
> 
> 
> > Damnit man. I wanna do ebb seriously. Just cant squeeze it all in my walkin closet.
> ...


dont worry sweet baby we'll be gentle. i grow em big to overcompensate for my inverted penis




GypsyBush said:


> is it bugs and the weedstalk?
> 
> are you trying to reach the giant?
> 
> Why for so tall, you make them?


see above


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ok first off...gypsy you need to slow down on the meds...lol.


Says the guy with no holes in his leg...

Here... eat some of this... might ease *my* pain....

Fucking idiot... ... back off the meds... who the fuck does he think he is...???














bugsrnme said:


> and you already know i love your buds silly hippie


But I am feeling so alone and fragile right now... I just wanted a bit of re-affirmation...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 4, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> How is everone doing? I just got home from vac about A hour ago and went and checked on my tray and everything was bone dry! Gone for A week and apperntlly my pump died...... I was almost ready to cry and actually I think I ended up shedding A teer! I hope everyone is doing better than I!!!!!


DUDE THAT SUCKS!!! Dont feel bad I forgot to plug back in my system please see below. At least you had a mechanical break down i had a brain fart.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 5, 2009)

Flood/drain is the way to go. Use a simply nutr regimen that works. I use the Lucas Formula to great effect so far. Just 8ml/gallon of GH FloraNovaBloom. 1 part. No additives. Maybe H2O2. No burn or Diff yet 

Bugs N' Sparky! Holy shite. Good to have you fellas back on the field instead of cowering in the corner with your plants like little girls.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Flood/drain is the way to go. Use a simply nutr regimen that works. I use the Lucas Formula to great effect so far. Just 8ml/gallon of GH FloraNovaBloom. 1 part. No additives. Maybe H2O2. No burn or Diff yet
> 
> Bugs N' Sparky! Holy shite. Good to have you fellas back on the field instead of cowering in the corner with your plants like little girls.


ohhhhhh looky here, we got us one a dem dare comedians

my plants could beat up your plants


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> is it bugs and the weedstalk?
> 
> are you trying to reach the giant?
> 
> Why for so tall, you make them?


I didnt see this post OMG ROFL FEE FI FO FUM I smell something burning..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

pussy whipped quitter


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

I am interested in your start and end heights w/strain sparky/bugs if you wouldn't mind


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 5, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am interested in your start and end heights w/strain sparky/bugs if you wouldn't mind


my clones are 7-9" when they go in and they all finish around 30-36"
every so often i'll get a few that are 42-45"


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 5, 2009)

Jesus, mine go in at 6-8 currently and come out at 13-16ish inches lol...I want to be getting at least 24ish inches, but I have to make small changes or else I might overcrowd =/

I know it will be a long process to find the perfect strains/phenotypes and then of course the 2 months to cycle out any older harvests as well. Lots of work, but I love every second of it. 

I really cannot wait until I have the room to start breeding.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ohhhhhh looky here, we got us one a dem dare comedians
> 
> my plants could beat up your plants


Yea yea. 10,000 out of work comedians and this ass is trying to be funny ... lol

I am at day 9 flower and the stretch has started. Had to raise my light 2 inches today. It was down to 9" from tops.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 5, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am interested in your start and end heights w/strain sparky/bugs if you wouldn't mind


About the same as bugs.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 6, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> About the same as bugs.


 
 you see that everyone....he really does love me....he said we're the same. i'm so happy


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you see that everyone....he really does love me....he said we're the same. i'm so happy


Yes Bugs same as in you were once in your mom (and by no means in the biblical way) 

although I heard somewhere you were from the South so we really don't know do we Bugs? 

and then so was I ( actually it was more than once per her request, dude she is insatiable)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 6, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> > Yes Bugs same as in you were once in your mom
> 
> 
> umm daddy say we aint spose to talk bout that no more it makes momma cry when shes drinkin
> ...


well we like to pride ouselves on our healthy sexual appetites. momma always was a go getter, hell a go geetim as well fer that matter. 



i'm soooooo high right now........


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 6, 2009)

oh ya....on the DL......momma really likes it when you slip one or two in the ol' 5 hole every now and then. but you have to act like it was an accident or she wont let you keep goin'. after all she is a lady


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> oh ya....on the DL......momma really likes it when you slip one or two in the ol' 5 hole every now and then. but you have to act like it was an accident or she wont let you keep goin'. after all she is a lady


YES SHE IS BUGS YES SHE IS!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 6, 2009)

i'm about to set off a fogger in my room.....white flies under the leaves have taken over........not for long. dr doom dont play that shit. just got done covering the tubs, bout to letterrip


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm about to set off a fogger in my room.....white flies under the leaves have taken over........not for long. dr doom dont play that shit. just got done covering the tubs, bout to letterrip


YOUR NO FUN ! 

Be careful i hear those foggers can cause explosions. My advice would be to smoke a bowl or 2 and open 3 or 4 of them dont want those little guys to get away.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 6, 2009)

I just got some doktor doom spider mite spray as I don't really have the area for a fogger. Hope it does the job. Also refitting the mom's with some t-5's.

Now I would like to hear opinions on flushing. I am just following the AN guidelines and it says week 7 to just use the flushing agent and then week 8 pure water. I think I am going to give that a go this time around.

What do you guys do? 

I was only able to do a small flush on my first flowering plant and it did taste chemmy even after a cure. Thats why I want to try this and see the difference.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 6, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I just got some doktor doom spider mite spray as I don't really have the area for a fogger. Hope it does the job. Also refitting the mom's with some t-5's.


Depending on your need for clones if you went to a 400 MH you would really notice the difference. 



Return of the Spork said:


> Now I would like to hear opinions on flushing. I am just following the AN guidelines and it says week 7 to just use the flushing agent and then week 8 pure water. I think I am going to give that a go this time around.
> 
> What do you guys do?


No Flush 



Return of the Spork said:


> I was only able to do a small flush on my first flowering plant and it did taste chemmy even after a cure. Thats why I want to try this and see the difference.


Try both i think this is a preference thing, part myth part fact just depends on how you perceive the results.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 6, 2009)

i dont flush ever. i like the smell


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 6, 2009)

I used to have my mothers under a 400MH, but now converted that cabinet into my second flowering cabinet. The Mother chamber is still in construction but I didn't want to deal with the heat and cooltube venting and whatnot. My grow is smaller, yet very complicated as I have to pretty much fabricate everything to specific dimensions. Thats why I went with the t-5's. Better footprint and while not cold runnning, cooler running than the MH. My clone production just completely stopped when I moved them under a T-12, of course that has a lot to do with their distance from it.

I think I am going to flush whatever can fit into my new trays (different pot size) and throw the rest with the big momma that is starting week 5. Harvest both and see I guess.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2009)

Hey Spork.... You too...!!! lol...

Anyways... I am one of those people that should really just keep quiet and not say much... 

But I can't help it... sometimes I have oral diarrhea...

Here is a thread that had some good points (in my silly opinion)... but some of them were made by me... so... take it with a grain of salt...

Last week Water only??

Here is the part that I like...



Hatfield725 said:


> So, What is everyones take on the last few weeks before harvest in an Ebb&Flow? Should you flush the plants and then let them run with just water or change the nut levels?





JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> The only reason for flushing during the last week or so is to get rid of any "excess" nutes left in the plant. If you are providing the proper amount of nutrients, there should be no reason to flush in a hydro system. Flushing is really only necessary when growing in soil, because the nutrients will accumulate in the medium, requiring the flush. If you are properly feeding your girls in a hydro system, flushing isn't necessary.





JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> Your yield will suffer. The last 2 weeks is when they really put the weight on. Like I said earlier, if you aren't over feeding them, you don't need to flush. Flushing is strictly for getting rid of excess nutes.





GypsyBush said:


> It's funny... I have always had that thought... why starve it before harvest...???
> 
> I have a buddy... he is awesome... really knows his shit... to the point where he won't really just smoke anything, anyone puts on the table....
> 
> ...





JohnnyPotSeed1969 said:


> Agreed. I have it on good authority from people who know a lot more about growing than I probably ever will that buds pack on 25% of their total weight those last 2 weeks. Why starve the plant of the nutrients it needs during this critical time? If you weren't over-nuteing in the first place (unless grown in soil) there isn't a reason to flush.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 6, 2009)

very good to know, i wasn't going to flush because my setup doesn't allow. I'm going to have my 1st week flowering clones in the same tray as my 8 week plants. So i heard it wasn't necessary, but good to know it makes no difference.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 6, 2009)

livesoul said:


> very good to know it makes no difference.


I really hope you didn't come to that conclusion solely based on my input...

Feel free to listen to all these other guys...

But I would be very suspicious of anything that comes out of my mouth...

I like to talk a lot and don't know shit... so .. there... you have been warned...

The Gypsy remains fair...


----------



## livesoul (Feb 6, 2009)

yeah well i'm going to pretend that you know what the hell your talking about so that i don't have to worry about flushing since i can't anyways!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 6, 2009)

Just $0.02...Havent never noticed much of a difference flushing or not.. However I always normally have cause people said it was the best thing to do.. Ive heard it's really kinda a taste prefference thing in the end..I use organics so mine always taste good.. But This time around I went str8 to cut without flush. I think this greatly induced my yield..Those last few 2-3 weeks made my buds swell beyond control. But then again. This is the first time i actually chopped using a scope as well. I think its a good thing to allow ur plants the nutrients they need during growth stage..THen once u get ur desired trichs maybe flush 2-3 days for taste..Dont cheat the bud it makes a huge difference.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 6, 2009)

I think since my grow isn't dialed down nutrient wise that I could benefit from a flush, but not necessarily two weeks worth. I will do a 2 week flush on half and take the other half to the end with nutes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

This is an update by GypsyBush

Maintaining with Gypsy tradition, I have decided not to have a fixed journal...

My grow journal has taken a nomadic form, and you will find me pestering good folk everywhere with my non-sense and unsolicited BS...

Do not be surprised if you see this in more than one place... us gypsies are strange sometimes...



So I haven't posted much for pictures in a while...​ 
The op has grown from an Aerogarden to something.. more....

Even the tent has been relegated to cloning station...

So.... I'll start with the bud that I am smoking as I type this...​ 












Now.. here is a shot of the girls about ready for the guillotine ...

Group Shot!!!







Now we we'll take a peek at the individually...

I'll try to keep them in order...























































































































































































































































Can you stand looking at them anymore????

the whole group again???














Here is the next generation...






































Now here we see two very distinct types of bud formation...

The Stive is pure hair, while the Indica already has massive swollen calyxes...













Couldn't help to share this Gem from the miniatures tray... these are almost ready as well....







A Watermelon leaf spreads the good message....







and a Sunflower sheds a tear for my absence and pain...







and so this update comes to a close...

I will leave you with the view I had of the op as I went back to bed for a few more days.... 

Hope you enjoyed it....

Cheers...

Gypsy....






​


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> This is an update by GypsyBush
> 
> Maintaining with Gypsy tradition, I have decided not to have a fixed journal...​


Thank GOD!!!! LOL 

GB Your grow is the most intriguing of all the posters here on this thread. Very interesting. You grow great little people buds are you a little person?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> GB Your grow is the most intriguing of all the posters here on this thread. Very interesting. You grow great little people buds are you a little person?


Thanks Sparks... I think... ... lol...

Why is it so unusual???

I started small and I am working my way up.... to a full size SOG OP....

I just didn't feel like spending six grand to see if I had a nack for these plants...

So I started small... withthe AG... got 1.2 Oz much to the surprise of a few experienced growers...

So I built the tent... just harvested a little over a QP from it.. and it is now being outfitted as a cloning station with 2x 2 foot 4 bulb HO T-5...

and the flowering area has grown into the flood tables...

It seems like a very logical progression of events, with very little to no equipment wasted... and very high success rate....

Now, I must admit I have a thing for miniatures... and those small buds are sooooo cool .... I can't help to make a few every batch.... I keep them in the poorest light and just love to give them as gifts, buds with roots...

My friends love them...

As for me being a little person...

No... I am not small in any sense of the word.... 

Sometimes when people see me for the first time in the wilderness in wintertime... they think they are seeing the Abominable Snow Man.. but it's just that I wear a white coat... silly people...

Here is a few pictures of me before I broke my leg.... getting ready for a day's work outside at -45F...lol.... Oh! and I am not fat, I have 8" of insulation over my skin... yeah 8"... all day outside @ -45...lol...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Sparks... I think... ... lol...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Its just cool!!


Well THANKS!



sparkafire said:


> For someone that lives at the north pole you have a green thumb that's for sure


LOL... I just really enjoy being around plants and animals... that is why I like living in the wilderness so much..



sparkafire said:


> I always knew you could do it. Although bugs was laughing his ass off behind your back. Fucker


I love it when people underestimate me...

Oh look at that fucking dirty hippie... and then when we get in the plane I"M THE CAPTAIN...LOL....

As for Bugs... he is special.... I love him... and there is just absolutely nothing in the world that bugs could say or do that would make me get mad at him... 

I guess I am just that easily amused...  Plus I wanna see some more pictures of his mom...




sparkafire said:


> Coolest thing i have seen on the site. Although bugs fire pics would have been right up there.


Biggest waste of time too... but oh well... at least someone is having fun....lol..



sparkafire said:


> WHY????? Why would you do that??


I couldn't begin to explain to you how much I love the Arctic Wilderness...

I have been out camping without heaters at -57F... and I have never been cold... well a time or two... usually involving getting wet in sub-zero... but ...

I just love it out here... zero tolerance for bullshit....

none...

zero tolerance for fuckups...

it's as it used to be... the strong will survive... the rest will perish....

I'll quote from a song... very accurate...

* "The Last Place on Earth

* *by Michael Faubion*

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]I thought the horizon would swallow me whole,
Thought the wind-chill would tear off my face.
Where existence itself is defined by the cold,
You can find yourself frozen in place.
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Thawed out in mud-time, my eyes on the boats,
Fish-grease and fuel oil perfume.
Turned green on a weekend; its Springs brief revolt
When the sun steals the sky from the moon.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Its stranger than fiction, its sadder than hell;
Theres no way to judge what its worth.
Its past the last highway, across the lost hills.
My God, its The Last Place on Earth.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Its the Last Place on Earth I expected to be
Believing in better or worse.
Old friends quit asking whats becoming of me,
They wouldnt look in The Last Place on Earth.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Its stranger than fiction, its sadder than hell,
Theres no way to judge what its worth.
Its past the last highway, across the lost hills,
My God, its The Last Place on Earth.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Its the home of the raven, where daytime is dark,
Where death takes its toll on rebirth.
The mystical journey, swan flight of the heart
Flutters down in the Last Place on Earth.[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]Its stranger than fiction, its sadder than hell,
Theres no way to judge what its worth.
Its past the last highway, across the lost hills,
My God, its The Last Place on Earth."[/FONT]
[/FONT]




sparkafire said:


>


Nice Pics.... I grew up surfing the south American Atlantic... still visit often... great for vacations...

But I live in a special place...  it's my own world... but it's ok cause everyone knows me here...lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 7, 2009)

you two need a room. and sparky, stop it. i said nooooo such things about that damn dirty hippie. i had no idea he was so big and burly though....kinda reminds me of ol tyrone back on e block. you are both a couple of turds. good day/night. i'm back on night shift now. just did the 1st night ....gonna knock out now.


bitches


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 7, 2009)

I just gotta say.... <3 Volcano


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 7, 2009)

i want one sooooo bad. but i'm just a poor farmer. the high from that contraption is incomparable. top notch.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you two need a room. and sparky, stop it. i said nooooo such things about that damn dirty hippie. i had no idea he was so big and burly though....kinda reminds me of ol tyrone back on e block. you are both a couple of turds. good day/night. i'm back on night shift now. just did the 1st night ....gonna knock out now.
> 
> 
> bitches


what if I like it in public?

and Bugs.. I am way more secure than that... even if you did say something... it's ok...

But I'll tell you what.. in the kind of moods I have been in lately... I'd hate to come across myself behind a snow drift in the dark...

Turd?

Dude what did I do to you... I am always so calm and composed... I am not a turd... and neither is Sparks...

All that anger... 

so not healthy



Return of the Spork said:


> I just gotta say.... <3 Volcano





bugsrnme said:


> i want one sooooo bad. but i'm just a poor farmer. the high from that contraption is incomparable. top notch.


I want one too... 

I tried one a few years ago and it made the dank in the bong taste like ass...

Don't get me wrong.. I like ass and tits and pussy as much as the next guy... but when it comes to my buds...

I rather taste sweet sensi too....lol....


Now...Bugs... and every one else...

what kind of spacing do you guys use between the pots?

I am cramming as many as I can fit... giving each girl the diameter of the pot for personal space... 

a little tight huh?

But that has been my reasoning in flowering them just a tad smaller than most...

What say you?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 7, 2009)

I don't have the "experience" that bugs has had, but just the pot for personal space is working fine for me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks Spork...!

What sizes do you aim for in/out of flower?

Uh... everyone else feel free to throw their numbers in...

I still have zero stability...

some of mine are tall some are short...

2 weeks is up and I do not have more clones to feed the system...

This shit is getting old...

I cannot get out of bed... I need supplies.. fuck I need clones...

Ahhh...!!!!

Stressful day at the house of Gypsy.... all the shit that needs to be done is starting to collapse around me and I get to lay in bed and watch my world slide on by..... like I was some kinda lazy fuck.... fucking leg....

oh Well.. time to reload the pipe...

Yeah.. I'm fucking amused today....

Any of you ever watch Dexter? I just got seasons one and 2...

Season one disc 2 starts now...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Spork...!
> 
> What sizes do you aim for in/out of flower?
> 
> ...


Eh gypsy dexter is bad ace..Havent been following much lately but gotta get caught back up on that..
I clicked on that crazy red box awhile back that leg looked insane man but u did warn us..
I think it all depends on final harvest size when it comes down to figuring what kinda hieghts ur ur trying to achieve in veg..Correct me if im wrong man. But Bugs and sparks actually schooled me to a bunch of this..
For instance mine grow similarly to bugs.. Start at 5-7 inches tops..as soon as they develope roots I put them in the flower room and let them blast off insanely. 20-24 inch main colas end harvest its kinda crazy.
Im sure that if i was working with a lower growing strain this would change my veg size and time of veg but..This strain kinda fits what im looking for either way..Just had to up my lights to handle these beasts..
I dont think id much like a smaller lower yielding strain in this set-up.
Perpetual sog is tight man..
nice bud pixels anyways man what kinda strains u working with and how many watts u have over um?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

yuo start at 5" and end up at 25"????

Wow...! that's a lot....!!!

Good.. I guess...

Sounds too tall for dense bottom, but what do I know? 

people think I grow plants for midgets.... lol...

Uh the only one I know for a fact what it is is the smallest of them all....

That is the last survivor of the Juicy Fruit Clan.... which I failed to perpetuate.. and am still hating myself for it because it tastes soooooooo fucking yummy it's not even funny.....

the others are clones or sees I have picked up out here in the Great Land... (that's Alaska if you didn't know)

AAs for set up...

3x 4x4 trays...

3x aircooled 600 HPS

100 gal res just over half full

what did I misss...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2009)

LOL man I wish I ended at 25" Tallest bish was 41 inches when i chopped pretty insane..I did chop down the lil stuff on the bottom a few times thru out the grow.. Seemed to help more on the top side.
There u guys go again with ur lavish strains.. fruit sounds awesome tho. Just got me some strawberry diesel.Cant wait for this man.
Also cant wait to try this flood and drain thing u guys are doing..Just got no where for a seperate res to go right now.so im stuck in my current predictament..
Would like to see the difference between the styles.. 
It makes more sence when trying to do sog man.. Im jealous..
I do trim the lower stems how al reccomends tho.. Maybe not as much tho just enuff for these monster's to have enuff room cuz im smashing them into tight quarter's.
I dont see why lollipop would be neccesary on the smaller harvesting strains really tho..
Just my opinion and sure ill get beat up for that..
Seems to me like it comes down to plnt grow size requirements in the end..
I grew something i was told was durban poison tho.. Grew small and smelled like bananas growing till the end but was very sweet and when u licked ur lips after taking a bong hit tasted like candy. very cool.
But its prolly not poison at all. My buddy has some in soil and some are turning purple.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 7, 2009)

41" wow..

I just can't imagine the bottom 20 " getting any light..

but what the fuck do I know..????

I am trying to figure out a way to make the grow short so most of the plant has more light...

my shortest ones, not the miniatures, were as dense at the very bottom as they were at the very top...

but if they had stretched.. they would have been thinner bottoms for sure...

I guess it is all preference...

I will get a smaller but denser 1/2 Oz bud with a shorter plant...

at least this has been my reasoning this far....

I have grown trees outside... that's where they belong.. in the SUN...

I lots of buds on sticks... just like in Nice Dreams..

as opposed to the Spears you guys seem to be growing...

So throw some more numbers at me...

what kind of dr weight do you see from each plant.. say at an avg of 30" for your garden?


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 7, 2009)

so what excatly is a sog grow? Is this something that I can do with my DWC grow?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 7, 2009)

SOG = Sea of Green = Lots of smaller plants instead of fewer large plants

Its a better option for those of us who don't have lights powerful enough to penetrate deep into a canopy, and for those of us with powerful lights, it just makes them that much more dense.


----------



## greenearth5 (Feb 7, 2009)

I have a 150 HPS light, 3 plants in veg that are 25 days old, i had no bud at all, and i have no way to upgrade my setup... I think sog might be the best method for me.... 

So how does this sog grow work?


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> 41" wow..
> 
> I just can't imagine the bottom 20 " getting any light..
> 
> ...


Anywhere from an 1/8 per top on the runts to a lil over a oz/plant man.On just the dagger's.Not counting the 1/2 to oz i took in the weeks prior to chop.
Correct sir without the proper lighting I wouldnt even bother growing anything below the last 2/3 of the plant This style.

Ive been researching Al b fucts stuff for awhile now..

Maybe less but i left a couple of the lower stems on and allowed a couple colas to go a week or 2 longer.
Prolly gonna be some goood bud.
It would be different tho if i had more lighting.
Im sure the bud sites i left on the plants would have brought better yield if i had more hps over them. Which ive done.
But we shall see. 
Number's man haha.
Ive been told its possible to grow 4 plants per sq.ft. using certain techniques.
Ive been told to try to attain at least 50 watts/ sq.ft in my actual flower area but id reccomend at least a hundred and its possible to do so in stealth quarters if everything is on point. Venting, Cooling etc.
They say a gram per watt. And i think its possible using this method by far as long as the proper environments and lighting are kept proper..
These are the only number's i know of.
Great info gypsy.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 8, 2009)

daaaang...i leave you people alone for a day and i cant keep up.






> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > what if I like it in public?
> ...


right on but now you got a real set up .....keep on with the minis for asthetic reasons but you might as well grow em soda can fat and big like donkey dicks. hell you could give the shit away and have your own compassion center....so to speak



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Spork...!
> ...


 dammit man, you need a do-boy, and yes dexter is wonderfull.



> onthedl0008 said:
> 
> 
> > LOL man I wish I ended at 25" Tallest bish was 41 inches when i chopped pretty insane..I did chop down the lil stuff on the bottom a few times thru out the grow.. Seemed to help more on the top side.
> ...


poison is bad for you silly, drink plenty of milk to induce vomiting



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > what kind of dr weight do you see from each plant.. say at an avg of 30" for your garden?


i think because of my height and a 1000w hps 8-10" from the tops with cool tubes and fans (for the plants i mean) i get 1.25-1.5 ounces per stick dry weight. 



Return of the Spork said:


> SOG = Sea of Green = Lots of smaller plants instead of fewer large plants
> 
> Its a better option for those of us who don't have lights powerful enough to penetrate deep into a canopy, and for those of us with powerful lights, it just makes them that much more dense.


i just love you sometimes....thank god sparky made this thread. we all learn sooo much from each other. it is by far the most synergistic thing i've ever been a part of.



greenearth5 said:


> I have a 150 HPS light, 3 plants in veg that are 25 days old, i had no bud at all, and i have no way to upgrade my setup... I think sog might be the best method for me....
> 
> So how does this sog grow work?


 go to the hydoponics section and in the stickied part on top, this thread called get a harvest every 2 weeks by al b fuct is the very best place for you to start. it's a prerequisit to joining our tree fort club. just read the 1st post and TRY to look away...betch cant. and if you can then 


ok holy shit that was a marathon post for me.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 9, 2009)

hey fellas, i'm growing my all 8 weeks in one tray. See diagram. I've just got my first set into the flowering room and of course they are like 6-8 inches tall. I've got the light suspended approx 42 inches above the tray. I'm forseeing a lot of stretching, any tips on trimming or anything i can do? I have a 1000 HPS light hanging above it. flooding the tray 5 times per during the 12 hour light period. Have CO2 running at a really low amount constantly, it only shuts off when the intake/exhaust fans turn on.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 9, 2009)

livesoul said:


> > hey fellas, i'm growing my all 8 weeks in one tray. See diagram.
> 
> 
> nice
> ...


the only thing i have to say is bravo for the co2 but ......it really should be run at a constant ppm of...i forget, shit...someone help me out here...the shut off is great and if you dont have the metering/measuring equiptment yet then ok i get it. but look into it when you can.

good job man, seriously


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i say 3. 5 imo is giving them too much of a good thing and if they will get too tall on you if your not careful. and i dont like topping friggen sog plants. defeats the purpose. 5 is fine so dont sweat it but i think you really will thank me and love 3. it WILL solve SOME stretching issues.


Do you think my plants are stretched???

Really?!?!?!

Cause I flood 12x a day...

For about 15 min each...

It's about 3 hours a day in flooded stage... 

But I really didn't think they were stretched....

PPM @ 1400

Bugs... I love you.. But I think you are full of shit...

Vigorous growth, not stretching, should be the result of proper feeding...

If you are stretching, you need better lighting arrangement or a different strain...

But.. then again... I am chewing on percocet # 8 of the day... so... 

Maybe I am full of shit....

But I did like season one and 2 of Dexter pretty good... anyone know if 3 is out?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > Do you think my plants are stretched???
> 
> 
> nope
> ...


i have fallen behind so idk


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2009)

Ur all full-o-crap is what I say.. 
I do man love bugs.
Growing vertically is sogging right? GRowing horizontally would be scrogging right?
I keep my lil babies lights as close as possible early on thru out flower until they stop stretching my bud sites ended up about an inch apart up the vine until it got to the main cola which was very hard to differentiate which was which but i ended up with some swords. Well baseball bats..
Bugs man thanks dude, My grow almost exactly mirrored urs until I left my lamps to close to my plants when they stopped stretching. I think they like to just bask in the light when they stop the stretch..But i think id keep them monsters as close as possible without harm "The sweet spot" And utilize ur wattage/ cubic ft in this instance why wouldnt ya?
Anyways im tearing down my last tub in preparation for my next project.
Best believe tho Im gonna be fucting things up real soon!
Man love u guys man.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 9, 2009)

yeah i figured i could lower the light if i wanted. But i didn't want to because i won't ever be able to do it again once i have the tray full. Ya know? Once they are 4 weeks old i'm hoping they are only 32-36inchs tall, leaving about 6 - 10 inches of space between the tallest ones and the light. I want to definitely avoid topping for sure since i've got them so packed in. 4 per square foot. I need them to be as narrow as possible. Do you guys trim any of the leaves to keep light penitration up? 

Also, i'm running my nutes at 1000ppm, just cause i didn't want to risk burning the new clones. But once i have the tray full i will have the oldest in with the youngest. The babies should be able to handle 1200-1300ppm right? Thats what i plan on doing eventually. And by babies i mean the rooted clones i'm putting into the flowering tray.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 9, 2009)

Sorry Bugs... 

All I could make of it was YOU saying that flooding more than 3x a day stretches the plants...

But on a different note...

I am feeding the most pathetic clones into the system today...

23 3" motherfuckers that will not grow much... 

The miniaturizing potion must have spilled on this batch... and in two months they will have about an 8th each...

Better than nothing I guess... but ....

I hope to get the mother station and cloning tent set up soon... but I have to at least take the stitches out before I start moving around too much...

Mother station will have a 2x4 tray with a 400 watt HO T-5

Cloning station will be the tent (do you remember the tent? it's harvest was a little over a QP) with a horticultural heat matt and 2x 100 watt T-5

Anyways...

It's bad... I decided for the comfort of my room to pot the clones... now I have 23 trips to make down the stairs, seeing as I can only manage one pot + stairs at a time..

Fuck! I hope I don't fall...

Wish one of you lazy asses would come over and help... there's lights to hang, clones to take... res. to change... fuck.. and I can barely get out of bed...

Oh well... gotta be strong... fuck the pain...

It's like Momma said once....

If you are looking for a hand to help you, you will find it at the end of your arm...

Smart lady...

I think I will whistle while I work...

Cheers....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 9, 2009)

Gypsy actually I think thats a GREAT idea bro.. Im only working with 700 watts actually so it would have better benefitted me to take smaller clones and utilize my wattage to better fit my grow.. THings to think about my friend deffinetely for my next tub..
Thinking about throwing some 5 inch seedlings into flower right now to see what becomes of them.
Matter of fact done.. Im getting on this now!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 9, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> > Ur all full-o-crap is what I say..
> 
> 
> and you would be correct sir
> ...


we manlove you too



> livesoul said:
> 
> 
> > yeah i figured i could lower the light if i wanted. But i didn't want to because i won't ever be able to do it again once i have the tray full. Ya know?
> ...


you got it....mine will do 1400 but love 1300



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Sorry Bugs...
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

well i did it....now imma be onnada kewl kidz.......just bought my badge for a year to show a lil love to rollitup. i think i might even get to be a hall monitor.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 10, 2009)

oh shit. bugs with authoritie. No kitty! That's a bad kitty!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

doogleef said:


> oh shit. bugs with authoritie. No kitty! That's a bad kitty!


 
i'm so friggen exited i could shit. i wonder how long it will take before they give me my....awthorataw


----------



## deezbud (Feb 10, 2009)

finally made it to a safe place to post, first time grower/poster long time reader. this is based on al b fucts teachings. strains are T.H. Seeds Heavy duty fruity, bubblegum, the hog, kushage. how we lookin.





(disclaimer: these are fake plants)


----------



## livesoul (Feb 10, 2009)

very nice bro!!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 10, 2009)

I am so very jealous of those of you with whole rooms to devote. Space is the only thing keeping me from breeding and expanding my collection. It's like Pokemon, I just want to collect them all. Is there a way to keep plants in stasis? I know I won't always need the genetics I have, but I'd want to keep them. Only thing I can think of is keeping a handful of small bonsai mothers perpetually as well.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

deezbud said:


> finally made it to a safe place to post, first time grower/poster long time reader. this is based on al b fucts teachings. strains are T.H. Seeds Heavy duty fruity, bubblegum, the hog, kushage. how we lookin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 those fake plants suuuuure do look an awful lot like maryjewanna
droppin als name.......nice, welcome



Return of the Spork said:


> > I am so very jealous of those of you with whole rooms to devote.
> 
> 
> hehehehehe
> ...


surely the great baron von sparkafire can help here????


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well i did it....now imma be onnada kewl kidz.......just bought my badge for a year to show a lil love to rollitup. i think i might even get to be a hall monitor.


I KNEW IT!!! BUgs is slobbing the knob of the moderators. Next thing you know bugs will be a monitor and ban me out of existence!! 

I guess when your a baron in your mind and you run around pretending to be one sooner or later SOMEONE will believe that you are one. 

I hear BUgs runs around the threads finding newbies telling them he is a baron of some sort and he is all knowing. 

Moderate me HA !! I dare you For I am the True Weed Baron....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> > I KNEW IT!!! BUgs is slobbing the knob of the moderators.
> 
> 
> if it works....break out the napkins
> ...


i knew it.....you hear that everyone, he has revealed his true identity. i cant wait for my athorataw


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

idk spark.....i figured i would have been a crooked cop so it stands to reason i would be a dirty mod as well......we could be naughty and mess with people. how fun would that be. might make the site seem interesting all over again


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> idk spark.....i figured i would have been a crooked cop so it stands to reason i would be a dirty mod as well......we could be naughty and mess with people. how fun would that be. might make the site seem interesting all over again



I figured you Dirty Dirty Mod. Naughty? As in showing each others our pee pees? I know GB is out in the boon docks he might want to join us


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> I figured you Dirty Dirty Mod. Naughty? As in showing each others our pee pees? I know GB is out in the boon docks he might want to join us


no means no dammit, i keep telling you i dont swing that way anymore since i gots ma freedoms back

i wonder jhow long it'll be before i get my awthorataw

and i learned that only elite members can neg rep people........mmmmwwwwwuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> BUgs, Can i be you weed Baron Apprentice??
> 
> I have no patience for LAZY people!! we were all still dummies at this!
> 
> Here is to good weed !!


 
just thought i'd dig this fuckin beauty up from the grave .....ahhhhh the good ol days when sparky was my bitch


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 10, 2009)

LMAO BUGS dude r u now gonna be some type of king somehow? Man i just never knew i guess should have read this whole thread.. 
Sparks Why does he call u his beyotch man.
Im confused but yet always liked bugs fro some reason.
But bugs and sparks are kinda equivelant to me. Man love


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> > LMAO BUGS dude r u now gonna be some type of king somehow?
> 
> 
> well ya, something like that. you'll see. it'll be priceless
> ...


told ya he wuzz a homokiss-ass


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Ur insane bugs. I meants i man love u and sparks the same i dont have a favorite.
Twister of words huh..
Maybe u deserve to be a king then.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> > Ur insane bugs.
> 
> 
> no sir i have medication that clearly states that it will keep me from losin' my shit so-to-speak
> ...


oh, ok...now your talkin'. all is forgiven.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 10, 2009)

hey im doin a harvest not done yet but havin fun......fuckin hate trimming.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 11, 2009)

well here goes nothing..im doing ebb n flo and was wondering if anyone can tell me if there was a safe and simple way to have multiple strains in one 3x6 flowering tray like ppm's,ph etc.i have to be honest,im a noob and i jumped out the window because truth be told..economy got me fucckked up..and i figured if im going to get things rollin then to go as big as my money can take me,so here i am.Also,wanted to know,i have aPROX. 3.5 FEET BTWN TRAY AND HOOD LIGHT,whats the max height i can get on a single cola grow?..my tallest plant is like 8" and my hydro store guy (who i think doesnt know shit) said to me that my plants maybe to close to the light because i called today and said i see the tips of leaves turning yellow and curling up.if my plants are to close to the light at this point then im truly al b. fuct because i cant go any higher nor can i lower plants for obvious reasons..i wanna learn everything there is about sog style growing..if im buming you guys out because im a noob then i apologize,but im doing alot of research..in fact...right here on this site in the FAQ's they have a topic called what levels should i maintain my hydro system ph blah,blah,blah..i followed that teqnique to the letter and i think i have nute lock now because plants are 20 days old and alot of bud sites but no new growth..im so worried because i read the strains im using that they should be ready in 50-60 days and 20 days has gone and i dont think im even gonna get 14 g pr plant let alone an ounce..if any body can help me start from scratch i would appreciate it greatly..please my livelyhood is riding on my 1st grow ever (yes its that ruff)..like i said im so confused now through all my research mostly from FAQ's as far as once i got ebb n flow setup
P.S. ILL TRY TO GET BETTER PICS IN..WACK ASS CM. PHONE


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 11, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Gypsy actually I think thats a GREAT idea bro.. Im only working with 700 watts actually so it would have better benefitted me to take smaller clones and utilize my wattage to better fit my grow.. THings to think about my friend deffinetely for my next tub..
> Thinking about throwing some 5 inch seedlings into flower right now to see what becomes of them.
> Matter of fact done.. Im getting on this now!


Uh.. ok... 

have you ever seen any of my miniatures?

and the 12/12 from seed thing... take a look at this one...









bugsrnme said:


> we manlove you too


Uh... you guys can skip on the whole MAN love thing...

I like Girls... Girl Love is what does it for me...

But Hey?! Who the fuck am I to judge.. right?!?!?!



Bugs said:


> no way .....never be sorry for calling anyone of us fucking knowitall out on misinformation if you think thats what it it. if you or i blindly followed people like al or stinkbud or fdd or any of em' how lame and shitty would everyone be. omfg i love that you made me think....i reread my post and clearly saw how what i was saying could be taken the wrong way ....so thank you.


I just know that I don't know shit... so for me to call some onelse on it, I have to be careful...




bugs said:


> wow man i'm sorry and i hope you hurt less soon. sucks about all the xtra work though.


Well... ain't no one coming to do shit for me.. so if I want it done... 

But I asked the doc to give a nerve block yesterday when I saw him...

BIG NO NO... but I told him I had all this shit to do ... blah blah bla...

He gave me the shot... killed my leg for 24 hours... still numb..

I know I am going to pay when the block wears off... I walked on it all day yesterday.. up and down the stairs... even dropped the crutches by the end of the day...

I know it's gonna hurt when I feel it again... but at least I got 99% of what I needed done...



bugsrnme said:


> well i did it....now imma be onnada kewl kidz.......just bought my badge for a year to show a lil love to rollitup. i think i might even get to be a hall monitor.


Fuck authority... badges...or hall monitors...

SELL OUT !!!



deezbud said:


> finally made it to a safe place to post, first time grower/poster long time reader. this is based on al b fucts teachings. strains are T.H. Seeds Heavy duty fruity, bubblegum, the hog, kushage. how we lookin.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Busy little bee.. are we..????

Welcome to our fucked up community....

I think just about everyone here has multiple personalities here, but it's ok ... we all know each other...lol...

Oh, Nice fake plants by the way...



livesoul said:


> very nice bro!!


Right?!?!?!



Return of the Spork said:


> I am so very jealous of those of you with whole rooms to devote. Space is the only thing keeping me from breeding and expanding my collection. It's like Pokemon, I just want to collect them all. Is there a way to keep plants in stasis? I know I won't always need the genetics I have, but I'd want to keep them. Only thing I can think of is keeping a handful of small bonsai mothers perpetually as well.


I had a room, until I got kicked out of it... Now I sleep on the porch... gotta have priorities... 

What would you rather have.... toes or buds? 



sparkafire said:


> I figured you Dirty Dirty Mod. Naughty? As in showing each others our pee pees? I know GB is out in the boon docks he might want to join us


Keep me out of your ... whatever it is you call that...

Just cause I live out in the sticks... does not mean I have lowered my standards....

I never have to worry about such things...

You know that old saying that roams the Alaskan Bush?!?! it's very true...

"You never loose you girlfriend out here in the Great Land... just your turn..."



bugsrnme said:


> no means no dammit, i keep telling you i dont swing that way anymore since i gots ma freedoms back
> 
> i wonder jhow long it'll be before i get my awthorataw
> 
> and i learned that only elite members can neg rep people........mmmmwwwwwuuuuuuaaaaaaaahhhhhhhaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha


Are you going to negative rep yourself for being so full of yourself others can hardly stand it??????



onthedl0008 said:


> LMAO BUGS dude r u now gonna be some type of king somehow? Man i just never knew i guess should have read this whole thread..
> Sparks Why does he call u his beyotch man.
> Im confused but yet always liked bugs fro some reason.
> But bugs and sparks are kinda equivelant to me. Man love


Dude... don't make it worse!!!!

You are throwing gasoline on the fire....

Let the dumbass think... let him rejoice... but don't encourage it...

We will never hear the end of it....



bugsrnme said:


> hey im doin a harvest not done yet but havin fun......fuckin hate trimming.


Bugs... I always thought you had bigger breasts than that.... cute buds though....

​ 
Now...

some of the stuff I got done yesterday....

Moved carbon filter to a better spot
Mostly light proofed the vegg room (which is inside the flowering room)
Moved the tent and preped it as the cloning station
Hung the 400 watt T-5 and put the moms under it
Cut another 45 clones, small again, but better than none, I suppose...
Drained all of the res' and replenished with fresh solution (1400/5.8 flower and 1000/5.8 veg)

what else?

Oh rigged thermostat and exhaust for vegg room
Resealed the window as the tape was starting to peel off... nothing like some strips of wood and some screws to fix that

Anyways.. I got way more done than I thought I would...

Today I have a bunch more shit to do, but I am back on crutches so it will be a challenge...

Anyways...

I'll check back later with some new pics....

Cheers... and Bugs... get of your little horse... the whole thing is ridiculous...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > Uh... you guys can skip on the whole MAN love thing...
> >
> > I like Girls... Girl Love is what does it for me...
> >
> ...


its wonderful and you will love it dammit. dont hate on me for the upgrade i really do have reasons for needing it. but i wont lie when they told me i would get a teeny tiny lil bit of awthorataw.....i got wood.

i hereby promise that i will only use my powers for good and in conjunction with the concensus view of the collective. 


bugsrnme


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 11, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> well here goes nothing..


It never is nothing... especially when it is this long...lol...



paperfetti said:


> im doing ebb n flo and was wondering if anyone can tell me if there was a safe and simple way to have multiple strains in one 3x6 flowering tray


First thing you need to do is start using POTS... I use gallon pots for all my plants on EBB/FLOW...

You do not want roots all tangled together... you need to move the plants, so they need to be in POTS...

I have 4 strains intermixed in my trays... no problems at all, although some finish faster than others...



paperfetti said:


> like ppm's,ph etc.


I let my pH wonder from 5.6 to 6.1.. but the target is 5.8...

I run a constant 1400 PPM from flower to harvest, and 100 PPM for the MOMS...



paperfetti said:


> i have to be honest,im a noob and i jumped out the window because truth be told..economy got me fucckked up..


The economy has us all fucked up... now try snapping your leg in 7 to see how much that helps...

There is always someone worse than you... count your blessings...

I count mine... the dic was just telling me about a dude that fell 4 stories and landed on his head... broke his neck... at the hospital, they DROPPED HIM and he brome his spine and neck in a few more places...

Leg snapped in 7 ???? I am so lucky..!!!!



paperfetti said:


> and i figured if im going to get things rollin then to go as big as my money can take me,


Remember... the police can take you places too...



paperfetti said:


> so here i am.


Welcome.. I hope some of this makes sense....



paperfetti said:


> Also,wanted to know,i have aPROX. 3.5 FEET BTWN TRAY AND HOOD LIGHT,whats the max height i can get on a single cola grow?


You can get it to grow as tall as you can have it without burning it...

I am not good with dimensioning as you proposed, but I say this...

If it is burning your plant... IT IS TOO CLOSE...

The right distance is the one that allows mega light without burning...

I went with air cooling and I have a couple of plants brushing against the glass... but they are not burning, so I ignore that they are 5 inches from the 600 HPS... 



paperfetti said:


> ..my tallest plant is like 8" and my hydro store guy (who i think doesnt know shit) said to me that my plants maybe to close to the light because i called today and said i see the tips of leaves turning yellow and curling up.


If they are burnt... than that is what it is... burns..

But if you have a nute issue.. moving the plants 30 feet from the light will not cure it...



paperfetti said:


> if my plants are to close to the light at this point then im truly al b. fuct because i cant go any higher nor can i lower plants for obvious reasons..


Proper Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance...

What Can I Say?



paperfetti said:


> i wanna learn everything there is about sog style growing..


There is no learning everything about anything... 



paperfetti said:


> if im buming you guys out because im a noob then i apologize,but im doing alot of research..


You are not burning me out... yet... 



paperfetti said:


> in fact...right here on this site in the FAQ's they have a topic called what levels should i maintain my hydro system ph blah,blah,blah..


They have a lot of good posts here, you are right....

What did you learn from that post?

Gotta link to it?



paperfetti said:


> i followed that teqnique to the letter and i think i have nute lock now because plants are 20 days old and alot of bud sites but no new growth..


OK... stop thinking... that will kill your plants....

You need to correct your pH to 5.8 and your PPM to 1200 to 1400... maybe even 1000PPM to start...

anything else you do, will not help... do not buy any products...

Get your pH right and don't under/over feed....



paperfetti said:


> im so worried because i read the strains im using that they should be ready in 50-60 days and 20 days has gone and i dont think im even gonna get 14 g pr plant let alone an ounce..


Another big mistake ... a common one too...

I grow because I love the plants...

I do not expect anything from them...

I love them and take care of them the best I can.... 

My goal is for them to survive...

At the end, if I gave them enough LOVE, they MAY show their appreciation by putting out some buds....

You should grow your plants for the love of it...

How much you get is up to them... and it is a GIFT... not an obligation they have...

Remember that and you will always have plentiful harvests



paperfetti said:


> if any body can help me start from scratch i would appreciate it greatly..


OK now you are loosing me...

Start from scratch...

Get your plants in POTS...

Get your pH to 5.8

Get your PPM to 1200 to 1400...

What media are you using? straight hydroton? any RW? any RR? adjust your flood schedule accordingly...

Size your plants to the space you have...

Turn the light on 12 hours of the day... make sure the other 12 are completely dark....

What did I miss guys?





paperfetti said:


> please my livelyhood is riding on my 1st grow ever (yes its that ruff)..


OH OH !!! 

Sour point there.. at least with me...

Grow your own... better yet.. learn to grow your own...

Make money by working... if you can bring in some extra... great, but I STRONGLY ADVISE AGAINST YOUR PLAN....!!!!

Get a job dude.. I'm serious... it takes time and a very long learning curve to put on a commercial op... to see profits... you really have to know your shit...



paperfetti said:


> like i said im so confused now through all my research mostly from FAQ's as far as once i got ebb n flow setup


I really hope my advice helped... especially the part where you shoulf get a job...

If you get a big ass comm op going and don't need to work... then quit...

But you are looking at 4 to 6 months before your rent is paid....

But then again who the fuck am I? and what the fuck do I know...?



paperfetti said:


> P.S. ILL TRY TO GET BETTER PICS IN..WACK ASS CM. PHONE


Get some pots... adjust your shit... change your mind... and then get us some pics...

I am more than willing to help, but I will say this....

I am not nice, I will not spoon feed you, if you fuck up I will laugh...

If I see that 5 am talking but you are not listening, I will shut up... and stay quiet...

So if you want some help....

Let's see them changes....

Cheers..!!

and God helps us all....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 11, 2009)

paper.....meet gypsy......lmao.......he really means well but he REALLY means what he says. kinda refreshing once you get to know him. all of that was his version of constructive criticism. and that was waaaaay nicer than sparkafire would have been. although he has gone a lil limp as of late. and i am the great and mighty weed baron who cant use an aerocloner to save his life.


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

I have a limited height of only 43", pictures coming soon. What would be my best option for SOG? My area 10ft long by 43" high by 56" deep, it's a big rectangle but my height is limiting my options so far.

I need something as close to the ground as possible while still being able to do perpetual. I'm using coco right now with good results, but want to make the switch to hydro.

And one more thing....this space is in my bedroom above my bathroom, it's like a crawl space. Pics coming today hopefully!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

Having asked the same question months ago, I can say that it will be heavily strain dependent. However, if you give yourself enough room for 2-3x growth from when you put into flower you should be safe. Mine only doubled, but many go beyond. Just going to have to get those harvests under your belt and then you can answer your own questions.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 11, 2009)

i know gypsy..hes a good guy,but i do have a job...its just job isnt a focus right now because this bizz is very slow here..im a music producer (hip hop/rnb) and i make a decent living from it..its just i made some investments that have my hands full as it is..not to mention 2 houses (1 investment and my current home) has really got me worn out..the reason it even came to this was because of the ridiculous prices these days where i am...and i know damn near all the pot heads in this music industry..so it was simple supply and demand theory..im sorry if i gave off the impression that im piss poor and some couch bum who ran into some money and said i wanna grow pot!...NEVER!..i have been bustin my ass in this industry since i was 19 years old and theres been alot of great things then and made alot of money,but im just not making that anymore and life goes on..and truth be told..gypsy im shock that you can say so freely "get a job" wit todays market and economy at its all time low..you really need to start watching cnn,fox news or something..it is REALLY,REALLY bad out there...my nephew is about to get his degree in engineering and is so worried about job placement after busting his ass to get this far..so sad...but here is a theory (simple math theory,dont kill me) 1 lb. of ya sweetest cheeba,lol..is lkike 5400- all the way up to like 6k right?..just follow me...if i got a harvest every 60 days..forget about every 2 weeks,and lets say i was doing the setup im using and didnt get a oz per plant in a 3 x 6 tray using 1000 hps..lets say i only got 1/2 oz. pr plant and i can get lets say 50 in my tray...so thats 50 x 14=700 grams x 6 harvest a year= 4200 grams per yr. next is how many lbs. so 4200 grams is 9.26 in lbs...9.26 x 5k= 46,300!!!...so if i learn what i need to know from you guys and trust i love bud,but i love money more out of the two lol...and can get an oz pr plant thats 46k x 2=92600..im sorry gypsy,but yes times is hard and that sounds real good to me tax free..just take a look in ya classifieds and see how small that section is in comparison to the realty section..you can get a gorgeous home for dirt cheap,but you better be well established financially to live comfortable cuz THERES NO JOBS!!!!..but im switching back to pots and i will get another 3 x 6 tray and have the king of all kings ( ak 47 & the jack herrer IMO..lol),BUT ONLY ONCE IVE LEARNED THE BASICS AND BEST TECS FROM YOU GUYS!!!..lmao,just looking how i wrote 1st post..yea sounded ver y,very broke...lmao...not broke,but money is all tied up..had to cancel my lil cruise this year..im mad bout that shit
P.S. and if ya wondering when i say music producer,yes professional music producer who has worked with the likes of jay z jarule dmx,ashanti,ODB and pretty much anybody from that late 90's era..so gyp,that is my work..everyday all day makin beats so take that and kiss my kiss-assSUCKA!! lol


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

I'm fully aware of the plants growth during flowering, my question was as far as a setup, ie DWC, ebb flow, aero, looking for something low to the ground.

Most setups sit on top of a reservoir where I am limited in that regard. How many of you guys are using an pump that's outside the res?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

If you can't stick a res below, and you want to do hydro, then my personal pick is dwc. If you aren't doing huge plants you don't need huge pots and eliminate the need for a lower res.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 11, 2009)

Ebb/Flow is only as tall as DWC + whatever height your pots are. I prefer ebb/flow. It will be tight no matter what you use. What strain?


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 11, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> i know gypsy..hes a good guy,but i do have a job...its just job isnt a focus right now because this bizz is very slow here..im a music producer (hip hop/rnb) and i make a decent living from it..its just i made some investments that have my hands full as it is..not to mention 2 houses (1 investment and my current home) has really got me worn out..the reason it even came to this was because of the ridiculous prices these days where i am...and i know damn near all the pot heads in this music industry..so it was simple supply and demand theory..im sorry if i gave off the impression that im piss poor and some couch bum who ran into some money and said i wanna grow pot!...NEVER!..i have been bustin my ass in this industry since i was 19 years old and theres been alot of great things then and made alot of money,but im just not making that anymore and life goes on..and truth be told..gypsy im shock that you can say so freely "get a job" wit todays market and economy at its all time low..you really need to start watching cnn,fox news or something..it is REALLY,REALLY bad out there...my nephew is about to get his degree in engineering and is so worried about job placement after busting his ass to get this far..so sad...but here is a theory (simple math theory,dont kill me) 1 lb. of ya sweetest cheeba,lol..is lkike 5400- all the way up to like 6k right?..just follow me...if i got a harvest every 60 days..forget about every 2 weeks,and lets say i was doing the setup im using and didnt get a oz per plant in a 3 x 6 tray using 1000 hps..lets say i only got 1/2 oz. pr plant and i can get lets say 50 in my tray...so thats 50 x 14=700 grams x 6 harvest a year= 4200 grams per yr. next is how many lbs. so 4200 grams is 9.26 in lbs...9.26 x 5k= 46,300!!!...so if i learn what i need to know from you guys and trust i love bud,but i love money more out of the two lol...and can get an oz pr plant thats 46k x 2=92600..im sorry gypsy,but yes times is hard and that sounds real good to me tax free..just take a look in ya classifieds and see how small that section is in comparison to the realty section..you can get a gorgeous home for dirt cheap,but you better be well established financially to live comfortable cuz THERES NO JOBS!!!!..but im switching back to pots and i will get another 3 x 6 tray and have the king of all kings ( ak 47 & the jack herrer IMO..lol),BUT ONLY ONCE IVE LEARNED THE BASICS AND BEST TECS FROM YOU GUYS!!!..lmao,just looking how i wrote 1st post..yea sounded ver y,very broke...lmao...not broke,but money is all tied up..had to cancel my lil cruise this year..im mad bout that shit
> P.S. and if ya wondering when i say music producer,yes professional music producer who has worked with the likes of jay z jarule dmx,ashanti,ODB and pretty much anybody from that late 90's era..so gyp,that is my work..everyday all day makin beats so take that and kiss my kiss-assSUCKA!! lol


WTF???????????? And everything holy 



> P.S. and if ya wondering when i say music producer,yes professional music producer who has worked with the likes of jay z jarule dmx,ashanti,ODB and pretty much anybody from that late 90's era..so gyp,that is my work


Thank god GB was around to take this guy under his wing... I ran out of patience just reading his thread. 


I will hold out the olive branch and wait and see but its a weak one so dont hold your breath it dont break it


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Ebb/Flow is only as tall as DWC + whatever height your pots are. I prefer ebb/flow. It will be tight no matter what you use. What strain?


Right now Shiva Skunk, Banana Kush, larry OG. Burkle (Bubba Kush x Purple Urkle) All kush varieties for this most part except the shiva skunk.

Ebb and flow is my second choice, number one being aero but with limited headroom, how do I drain the tray? I've been staring and staring at my space running different designs through my head and have come up with....nothing that's why I'm here!!

Pictures coming later tomorrow I promise!


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 11, 2009)

GB post 616 Had me crying!!! you really do have bugs number dont you? In fact when Mr ATHORITI!!! gets his Elmer Fudd silver star only the true growers will know who is behind the badge. 







PS I thought you had bigger boobs too Bugs


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 11, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey im doin a harvest not done yet but havin fun......fuckin hate trimming.


I like trim Can i come over?? Nice legs !! and some real nice buds big guy..


----------



## wakethenbake (Feb 11, 2009)

amoeba,
You say you want the tray on the floor?
Somebody I know has a tray on the floor with the rez at the same level 10 feet away.
Is that what you are looking to do?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 11, 2009)

If you had the tray on the floor with the res also on the floor you would need a sump or something to drain it unless you have a good technique I haven't seen. Putting the res below lets gravity take care of it. So when you start adding in extra stuff like sumps or extra pumps it gets more complicated than the plain ol ebb n flow. 

Not saying it isn't possible or wouldn't work, just seems like it adds complications instead of keeping simplicity.


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 11, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> If you had the tray on the floor with the res also on the floor you would need a sump or something to drain it unless you have a good technique I haven't seen. Putting the res below lets gravity take care of it. So when you start adding in extra stuff like sumps or extra pumps it gets more complicated than the plain ol ebb n flow.
> 
> Not saying it isn't possible or wouldn't work, just seems like it adds complications instead of keeping simplicity.


Exactly. I forgot to mention that this area is 7 feet in the air on top of the master bathroom in my bedroom. Draining to a res on the floor is an option but, pipes everywhere gets questions asked.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 11, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> I'm fully aware of the plants growth during flowering, my question was as far as a setup, ie DWC, ebb flow, aero, looking for something low to the ground.
> 
> Most setups sit on top of a reservoir where I am limited in that regard. How many of you guys are using an pump that's outside the res?


Thats a bad idea! you have to keep it very simple. What if you got a long tub like my tray here 






Which is about 6 in tall and put your tray set up just above that? That tray is pretty big and would work as a rez keeping your height down. 

M2C


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 11, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> WTF???????????? And everything holy
> 
> thank god for what?..your cool cuz you grow bud?..i dont get it as far as what i said so crazy?..please reply i need to hear/read this one


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 11, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > WTF???????????? And everything holy
> ...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> paperfetti said:
> 
> 
> > mybadbro!i ddintknowsiwasinyourspaceandall!seeidontgetyowritingsbecaueiamnotahiphoprecordproduceryoyoyo!
> ...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

> so guess what spark??..your cool here,but im cool in the real world..your a square who sits and read weed post and comment on the dummbest ones..


I don't think i need to retort you kinda did it for me. Rules are rules and retards do not belong here.

Good luck with that Areo Garden Skippy 

If you want to read more go YOYOYOYOchecksoutsmynewsareosgardengrowsinthearosgardensareapiece


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 12, 2009)

Lol..thats ya best..ahahahahah....ok,your right!!!..omg im dying here..thanx for coming out god bless and good night!! Lmao


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 12, 2009)

Prove me wrong and show us your educated other wize....LMAO..OTHER WIZE???..WOW YOU GOT SOME SMARTS ON YOU!!!....AHAHAHAHA....OTHER WIZE???


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Prove me wrong and show us your educated other wize....LMAO..OTHER WIZE???..WOW YOU GOT SOME SMARTS ON YOU!!!....AHAHAHAHA....OTHER WIZE???



Dude stop your making it worse! ROFLOL or so you can read it 

YOBROSTOPSMAKINSITWORSER


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> I like trim Can i come over?? Nice legs !! and some real nice buds big guy..


 thanks, nno and thanks



> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > GB post 616 Had me crying!!! you really do have bugs number dont you? In fact when Mr ATHORITI!!! gets his Elmer Fudd silver star only the true growers will know who is behind the badge.
> ...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

WHAT? Too much? Naw


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> WHAT? Too much? Naw


lol.....it felt a lil uncomfortable. but most trainwrecks are.

i almost feel as if i may have egged it on with my previous post intro's....got you ready to play.

hey do you know what the hell a referral is....i got 4


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

> besides i promised to use my power for good


Bugs i mean Barney I can see this going sideways already. Your going to be the one that went off to collage got edumacated and when you come back to town things just are not the same.. Were you ever the hall monitor? Not alot of people sat next to him at lunch. LOL Oh my oh my

Hmmm I know what a infraction is I got one for a flattering remark about your mom Remember? A referral it might actually be a comment to the mods that you might know what your talking about but i doubt it. Where is it at or whereis it comming from.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 12, 2009)

you click on myrollitup then .....nononononono i mean your profile, then on the right side it says show all statistics....click it, scroll down to the bottom and viola there it r


even started a thread in support. https://www.rollitup.org/support/160627-referrals.html


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you click on myrollitup then .....nononononono i mean your profile, then on the right side it says show
> all statistics....click it, scroll down to the bottom and viola there it r


Found it I have no refferals. Just the infraction I must be a bad apple.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

Hey Barney Those are some really great pics of your harvest You might have it down. Weed Baron you might be...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Found it I have no refferals. Just the infraction I must be a bad apple.


its killin me not knowing.



sparkafire said:


> Hey Barney Those are some really great pics of your harvest You might have it down. Weed Baron you might be...


i can say with all seriousness. yup i got it. i am in a state (finally after an ENTIRE year) of perpetual harvest.in the jars, in the dryer in oh hell you know....im full dammit so fuckin happy these days man, just wish they'd hurry up with my athoritie


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> its killin me not knowing.
> 
> 
> 
> i can say with all seriousness. yup i got it. i am in a state (finally after an ENTIRE year) of perpetual harvest.in the jars, in the dryer in oh hell you know....im full dammit so fuckin happy these days man, just wish they'd hurry up with my athoritie


I am really impressed and i mean that! Ok back to our normal programing 

Barny WTF are you going to do with ATHORITIE? You will just be the kid that gets "kick me" put on his back You will have to leave these threads from just all the hazing you will get mostly from the regulars here. can you handle the heat.


----------



## Amoeba (Feb 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Thats a bad idea! you have to keep it very simple. What if you got a long tub like my tray here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


2 of those might work using ebb and flow...hrrmm... I need to upload some pics so everyone can get a better idea of what I've got to work with. You guys are making me think which is a good thing!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 12, 2009)

> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > I am really impressed and i mean that! Ok back to our normal programing
> ...


see above.....lol.....bring it nancy's


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

Amoeba said:


> 2 of those might work using ebb and flow...hrrmm... I need to upload some pics so everyone can get a better idea of what I've got to work with. You guys are making me think which is a good thing!


Its cheap and it will keep you low to grow


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> see above.....lol.....bring it nancy's


I have your nancy right here buddy


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 12, 2009)

You guys are out of control...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> You guys are out of control...


GB did you hear Barny is getting his mod badge?


----------



## deezbud (Feb 12, 2009)

couple more pics for you, how much longer you think these got, and can i get an opinion on the best way to dry. my mothers dont seem to be doing so well and i dont really know whats wrong. if you can see from the shitty picture let me know.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 13, 2009)

spark tooo high to think bout what u saying...sorry if i upset ya life of posting or ya precious ebb and flow page lol,so anyway i think i may have a mg defiency...is it better to foliar feed with epsom salt or to mix in with nutes?..and whats the ratio of epsom salt to be added?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 13, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> ...so anyway i think i may have a mg defiency...is it better to foliar feed with epsom salt or to mix in with nutes?..and whats the ratio of epsom salt to be added?


I have no idea about that man... I use a complete hydro fertilizer and have never had a deficiency...

Sorry...

Have you got some pots for your trays yet?


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 13, 2009)

gypsybush said:


> have you got some pots for your trays yet?


yeah,i got the pots (45 pots in 3x6),now i gotta get all those damn rocks out now,but i was reading on here to use 1/4 teaspoon/quart of epsom salt and can use as a foliar feed..is 30 min. Every 2-3 hrs a good feeding schedule?? All is going to be perfect today (as perfect as i can get it)...another thing,my night time temps drop to like 61f-62f from 75-77f during day..so i put a very small heater in there and at night now itll have the night temps a little higher than day (80-82f) this should be ok right??


----------



## CannabisCuban (Feb 13, 2009)

I want to start a Ebb n Flow Sog, A friend of mine has a HydroFarm Mega Garden, but all it contains is the tank and top tray. i need help finding all of the fitting and attachments for the ebb n flow system. i do have the pump though. Also could anyone tell me exactly how this thing works. does the water just fill the top tray and the plants absorb the water from below or what? Thanks


----------



## rad3305201 (Feb 13, 2009)

nice grow i love them nugs


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 13, 2009)

I don't really think you need the heater. You can run nute temps that high but you open yourself up to more risk of pathogens and a lower dissolved oxygen content.

Plus that isn't that cold, and you aren't feeding at night so even better.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 13, 2009)

CannabisCuban said:


> I want to start a Ebb n Flow Sog, A friend of mine has a HydroFarm Mega Garden, but all it contains is the tank and top tray. i need help finding all of the fitting and attachments for the ebb n flow system. i do have the pump though. Also could anyone tell me exactly how this thing works. does the water just fill the top tray and the plants absorb the water from below or what? Thanks


I use the ebb/flow components from htgsupply. They were cheap and work nicely compared to whatever you can find in your local hardware store.

The idea is that on a timed basis, the pump pumps water up to one of the ports in the tray, where it then fills up. The other port has a hose or tube attatched so that water has to be at a certain height for it to drain down it, this regulates your fill height so you don't overfill and drains back into the res (assuming the drain hole is big enough). When the pump turns off, the water drains back through the pump into the res. Your medium soaks up a certain amount of nutes since it has holes in the bottom of the pot and when it needs more, your timer goes back on and repeats.

It is pretty simple, just have to keep the ppm/ph at a good level and ideally block as much light as possible.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 13, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> yeah,i got the pots (45 pots in 3x6),now i gotta get all those damn rocks out now,but i was reading on here to use 1/4 teaspoon/quart of epsom salt and can use as a foliar feed..is 30 min. Every 2-3 hrs a good feeding schedule?? All is going to be perfect today (as perfect as i can get it)...another thing,my night time temps drop to like 61f-62f from 75-77f during day..so i put a very small heater in there and at night now itll have the night temps a little higher than day (80-82f) this should be ok right??


If you use a complete hydroponic fertilizer.. you need no additives...

And I am not a fan of foliar feeding AT ALL, since it raises the RH too much, inviting mold and other problems... 

Ditch the heater... you need a temperature drop to simulate the cool Fall nights... I would at least hook the heater up to a thermostat so it does not drop below 65F.. BUT YOU DEFF. WANT A LOWER TEMP AT NIGHT...



CannabisCuban said:


> I want to start a Ebb n Flow Sog, A friend of mine has a HydroFarm Mega Garden, but all it contains is the tank and top tray. i need help finding all of the fitting and attachments for the ebb n flow system. i do have the pump though. Also could anyone tell me exactly how this thing works. does the water just fill the top tray and the plants absorb the water from below or what? Thanks


It works about like this... courtesy of AL B. Fuct...

oh and it is a gif.. make sure you watch the animation...







As for the fittings.. you can BUY at the hydro shop or make your own...

I have both a homemade set up and a store bought and they both work flawlessly....



Return of the Spork said:


> I don't really think you need the heater. You can run nute temps that high but you open yourself up to more risk of pathogens and a lower dissolved oxygen content.
> 
> Plus that isn't that cold, and you aren't feeding at night so even better.


Yup... Keep the days pleasant and the nights cool...



Return of the Spork said:


> I use the ebb/flow components from htgsupply. They were cheap and work nicely compared to whatever you can find in your local hardware store.
> 
> The idea is that on a timed basis, the pump pumps water up to one of the ports in the tray, where it then fills up. The other port has a hose or tube attatched so that water has to be at a certain height for it to drain down it, this regulates your fill height so you don't overfill and drains back into the res (assuming the drain hole is big enough). When the pump turns off, the water drains back through the pump into the res. Your medium soaks up a certain amount of nutes since it has holes in the bottom of the pot and when it needs more, your timer goes back on and repeats.
> 
> It is pretty simple, just have to keep the ppm/ph at a good level and ideally block as much light as possible.


Agreed... HTG has taken really good care of me...

But...

With that said.. 

I have a 2'x3' homemade ebb/flow tray/res that cost me less than $50 sitting next to a $120 tray and a $100 res...

They both work beautifully, though I will say the longevity expectancy is greater with the hydro supplies vs rubbermaid pruducts...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 13, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> yeah,i got the pots (45 pots in 3x6)...
> 
> is 30 min. Every 2-3 hrs a good feeding schedule??


What are using for media...?

Any RW present?

Hydroton?

RR?

Give us a little more info please...

I feed for 15 minutes every hour during lights on... no flood at night...

But that is a bit extreme, some might say... 

But I keep the RW and RR well above the flood level... leaving only the clay pellets and roots to get wet...

Have you read Al's threads?

They are long, but they sure are worth the read...

Best of luck...


----------



## gotot (Feb 13, 2009)

check out my link SOG to the fullest.. 100 plant sog


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thats awesome man been sitting here looking at this






like a 



Wonder if i could build a small one. It would be very simple to keep the res cool.


----------



## gotot (Feb 13, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thats awesome man been sitting here looking at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 the problem i once the oerflow overflows/doesn't evap quick enough your fucked


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

gotot said:


> the problem i once the oerflow overflows/doesn't evap quick enough your fucked


 no your not... the rest of the solution will feed back through the pump via gravity. takes about 6-8 minutes.

that will nnever be a problem in fliood tables. otherwise they would suck


----------



## livesoul (Feb 14, 2009)

The only problem i could forsee is if YOU DID do the fittings yourself and you made the overflow too narrow. Narrow enough so that the water doesn't drain as fast as the water is pumped up. Even then though your rez should run out of water before it floods over the tray. Otherwise your using too much water and have too large of a rez.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 14, 2009)

Not true. My res would fill my table 5 or 6 times over. Anyone who makes DIY fittings (std fitting are $6 set at the dro store 1/2 or 3/4) and does not use at least 1/2 tubing for overflow deserves what they get.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Thats awesome man been sitting here looking at this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes You Can... simple as that...

I made one with 2 rubbermaid totes... 1 for the ree and I cut the other one to make the tray...

The tray sits on top of the lid so any leaks from my homemade fottings is contained by the lip on the lid and directed to the res below via small holes on the lid...

I have a sufficient diameter overflow pipe for the size pump I am using and I have had ZERO issues with leaks or otherwise ...

I'll find the pics and come bac to show you what I did...

But Sparks here uses hpmemade trays... well rubbermaid trays...lol...



gotot said:


> the problem i once the oerflow overflows/doesn't evap quick enough your fucked


The problem I once cannot understand what the hell you meant...

but what I did, sounds wrong...



bugsrnme said:


> no your not... the rest of the solution will feed back through the pump via gravity. takes about 6-8 minutes.
> 
> that will nnever be a problem in fliood tables. otherwise they would suck


Right...

It is a very simple system... if you cannot understand how it works by that picture... maybe this is not for you....



livesoul said:


> The only problem i could forsee is if YOU DID do the fittings yourself and you made the overflow too narrow. Narrow enough so that the water doesn't drain as fast as the water is pumped up. Even then though your rez should run out of water before it floods over the tray. Otherwise your using too much water and have too large of a rez.


Well...

Why would you make too narrow?

And if you did, why would you not change it after the test run...?

And if you didn;t do a test run... well then... uh...

I have, as stated above, a homemade system that does not leak or cause any problems....

I also prefer having a larger res, as it is more stable...

My res carries enough water to fill the tray AT LEAST 3 times... and I have had ZERO issues...

*PROPER PLANNING PREVENTS PISS POOR PERFORMANCE

*With that said... I'll go find the pics now...​


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

The pics i promised....





























​


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 14, 2009)

im trying ebb and flow for the first time s.o.g in rw. The cubes i got are 4x4x 2.5inchs tall should i be using 4x4x4 in cubes? 64 per tray. btw this is my first post and this site is awsome


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 14, 2009)

I ended up hating the RW cubes. I used 6 inchers to begin with, and I ended up cutting them in half and letting the roots grow into hydroton.

what medium you use is going to be a matter of opinion. But I prefer hydroton over RW thusfar. Can flood it more without worry of overwatering, plus the PH of the RW doesn't stay the same as the nute solution over a long period of time, so that is a variable you would need to watch out for.

But to answer your question, the 4 inchers would be better if you intend on staying with RW as your medium.


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 14, 2009)

Nicely engineered Gypsy!
Here is the program I use, thanks to ABF.
View attachment 325591
I use my res pump to flood the tables and I also use my res pump to drain the resevoirs of used nute solution. I have each pump running to a table (with an on and off valve) and a drain hose (with an on and off valve), so when I turn the valve off for the tables and on for the drain hose my pumps will pump the water thru the drain hose that is placved in the sink or tub to drain. I'm so lazy...
Then I also have a pump that sits in my RO res and when a table gets a nute change all i do is turn that pump on to fill the res back up with clean water. This makes life sooo much easier! Highly recomended...


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 14, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> spark tooo high to think bout what u saying...sorry if i upset ya life of posting or ya precious ebb and flow page lol,so anyway i think i may have a mg defiency...is it better to foliar feed with epsom salt or to mix in with nutes?..and whats the ratio of epsom salt to be added?


Nope not upset at all, your post here reflects that you are a smart and educated guy. I am just wondering now why you seemed to have the need to dumb yourself down with the slang and bullshit in your posts. 

When your in a strange place always do what the natives are doing if you don't you will stick out like some gibbering wannbe gang banger record producer that wants to grow weed. 

My point has been made and i wish you all the best in your grow. 

Sparky


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Not true. My res would fill my table 5 or 6 times over. Anyone who makes DIY fittings (std fitting are $6 set at the dro store 1/2 or 3/4) and does not use at least 1/2 tubing for overflow deserves what they get.


well .......i agree that if you do not do your homework, ie, read...then you slap something together with the wrong components and we told you so then yes.....you deserve it as much as sparkafire deserves a doorknob up jis bumm


> CustomHydro said:
> 
> 
> > Nicely engineered Gypsy!
> ...


 hey, how big is your ro res?



sparkafire said:


> Nope not upset at all, your post here reflects that you are a smart and educated guy. I am just wondering now why you seemed to have the need to dumb yourself down with the slang and bullshit in your posts.
> 
> When your in a strange place always do what the natives are doing if you don't you will stick out like some gibbering wannbe gang banger record producer that wants to grow weed.
> 
> ...


we are all proud of you....that is as close to nice as ive ever seen you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Oh! I am so glad we can ALL be friends...

CH thanks for the props but there isn't much to it at all... I think a 4 year old could look at Al's .gif and build one.... but what do I know?????

And stay tuned.. I am working on another ridiculous photo update....


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Is that your molasses flush tank????? 







Shit looks scary man..... like the Swamp Thing is about to crawl out and shit... 

Is that how your solution looks normally?????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your molasses flush tank?????
> ...


no, that was when i was using organic nutes, i have switched since then. but the micro i use makes it dark like that as well but only for a day or so. then it lightens up as my babies suck it up


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 14, 2009)

Bugs please explain these micro nutrients to me.. What r u using? what brand?
Do U think i could scrap my main flower nutes and just use micro nutes?


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 14, 2009)

Looks like this thread turned out like ALB's anyway... pages upon pages of nothinf related to SOG ebb and flow lol
I am currently running a 4x4 table under 3 400 watt fixtures any advise before I acutally get started??


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Bugs please explain these micro nutrients to me.. What r u using? what brand?
> Do U think i could scrap my main flower nutes and just use micro nutes?


 first response is no......but
i use the 3 part gh bloom gro and micro. i wont comment on what else will work because i do not have personal experience with any other nutes other than organic ones from botanicare and gy flora nova. but i like my gh, too easy. micro goes in first then gro or bloom (well both actually)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> any advise before I acutally get started??


Uh Yeah...

Get rid of the netpots....


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> first response is no......but
> i use the 3 part gh bloom gro and micro. i wont comment on what else will work because i do not have personal experience with any other nutes other than organic ones from botanicare and gy flora nova. but i like my gh, too easy. micro goes in first then gro or bloom (well both actually)


Awesome man thanks i guess ive been thinking half way on track.. Im using the botanicaire pro organics.. im wondering if they have anything in the micro that can be used along side my main backbone nutes then.. Must go research now thanks.I did actually go with a split of grow flower and kool bloom along with the fulvic acid and they seemed to pull back at the end..
Must get micro nutes tho..i believe this is what im lacking thanks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Here is one of my roaming updates...

Go grab a bowl... it will take a while to download...



GypsyBush said:


> Well... here goes another Photo Update....
> 
> We'll start out with the TOOLS of the TRADE....  this is how I managed to not make eleventeen trips up and down the stairs, with my leg in a cast...
> 
> ...


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Uh Yeah...
> 
> Get rid of the netpots....


why ditch the net pots?
I wanted to go with rockwool cubes but I hear hydrotons better and easier?

Still undecided on what Nutes to use, possibly AN sensibloom? 
thats stuff expensive too!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> why ditch the net pots?


If I used net pots in my tray, my plants would be all tangled together...

My roots bush out of the holes at the bottom of the pot like a 60 year old hippie's bikini like....

Al also had a good reason for it, but I really don't feel like digging for it right now...

It's just my 2 cents and I am a dumbass... don't listen to me...



GreenGold said:


> I wanted to go with rockwool cubes but I hear hydrotons better and easier?


It's really a matter of personal voodoo... whatever YOU can make work is the best way...

I like hydroton because i can flood ridiculously often and not hurt the plants... but I do that because I like the sound of water running.... and I think that exchanging air in the roots zone often is beneficial...

I hate RW... it holds too much moisture... I could only flood once a day... and that my friend, is just way too quiet for my world... let the flooding begin...!!!!



GreenGold said:


> Still undecided on what Nutes to use, possibly AN sensibloom?
> thats stuff expensive too!


I use a 3 part deal...

NSR Greenleaves... Bloom, Grow and Boost juice...

Never used anything else, probably never will by choice... this stuff works great, even with this dumbass at the drivers seat...

as for price... I m not sure, as I have never bough a diff one...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> why ditch the net pots?
> I wanted to go with rockwool cubes but I hear hydrotons better and easier?
> 
> Still undecided on what Nutes to use, possibly AN sensibloom?
> thats stuff expensive too!


al's other reaSON FOR NOT USING NET POTS IS THAT (stupid caps lock) when the roots go ape shit crazy and fill the pot they will grow straight through the netpot and get air pruned in between floodings and WILL stunt the growth of your baby. 

rw is ok but to get the growth rates closer to aero/nft/dwc you must have a medium that will allow the plant to benefit from multiple feedings. people tend to laugh at e&f when compared to the other forms of hydro....all i can say is they are ignorant. my tables put out monster buds just like my dwc used to.

gypsy said it best....find what works for you but in the end....it never hurts to copy off of someone else's test....lol...i copied al and then made it my own to fit my situation.


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 14, 2009)

I figured the only disadvantage would be light but I plan on using panda plastic to fix that
using hydroton couldnt I flood as often as possible?
seems if plants can grow in a bucket submerged in water with air feed to them you could flood once an hour if you wanted
How could DWC compare?
I understand how aero would out perform ebb and flow
but NFT?
seems like I could put a drain on the opposite side of the table, leave the pump on all the time and call it NFT?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> I figured the only disadvantage would be light but I plan on using panda plastic to fix that


Uh... forgive me, but... why not buy the right pots?



GreenGold said:


> using hydroton couldnt I flood as often as possible?


I flood 15 min out of every hour... 12x a day... cloning media is well above flood level



GreenGold said:


> seems if plants can grow in a bucket submerged in water with air feed to them you could flood once an hour if you wanted


Sure you could.. as long as your media does not absorb excessive amounts of water...



GreenGold said:


> How could DWC compare?


I came from DWC to EBB FLOW and I am more than pleased with the results...

Hydroton and multiple floods are giving me very similar results...



GreenGold said:


> I understand how aero would out perform ebb and flow
> but NFT?


You can fine tune your system... sloppy/lazy gardeners give ebb flow a bad name... 

It can be as efficient as any other feeding system....



GreenGold said:


> seems like I could put a drain on the opposite side of the table, leave the pump on all the time and call it NFT?


They do have a drain... and if you want to grow lots of algae, that is a GREAT idea...

Do one thing at a time... o you want NFT or EBB FLOW?

learn how to bake the cake before you modify the recipe...

I am sorry if you know all this and everything else.. but I'll stick to my opinion that a great number of peopl eFAIL because they try to mix Al's with Stink Bud's with their Grandma's...

And it flops....

Choose a method... and stick to it...

Once you can duplicate the results achieved by other people... then you are qualified to try and modify things...

Before then you are either ..LUCKY or FuCKING EVERYTHING UP...

But what the hell do I know...

Cheers...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

here, here!!!!!!! well put. i was just gonna say that, are you in my head. damn gypsy's are dangerous.

well put you.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 14, 2009)

I use netpots and it forces me to fill in around the pots with medium so roots don't get airpruned. Almost makes the pots just stands for the plants. 

On the plus side, I have basically unlimited root space and in my setup the netpots were the perfect size to cram them in my table. On unintended bonus of this setup is that i have no standing nutes in the bottom of my table. The tub I used to DIY my table has a groove all the away around that held water after drain. Does not matter anymore as it is full uf hydroton.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> here, here!!!!!!! well put. i was just gonna say that, are you in my head. damn gypsy's are dangerous.
> 
> well put you.


Thanks Mr.






So.. not even ONE comment about my update... amazing... not even to complain the pages were slow to load because of too many pics...lol...

I see how you are....lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

doogleef said:


> I use netpots and it forces me to fill in around the pots with medium so roots don't get airpruned. Almost makes the pots just stands for the plants.
> 
> On the plus side, I have basically unlimited root space and in my setup the netpots were the perfect size to cram them in my table. On unintended bonus of this setup is that i have no standing nutes in the bottom of my table. The tub I used to DIY my table has a groove all the away around that held water after drain. Does not matter anymore as it is full uf hydroton.


 I hear you .. and I am glad that it works for you...

To me that sounds like a nightmare...

I like to move my plants around... turn them.. take them to the other room for pictures...

AND I have 4 strains going at the same time... which makes for a very uneven harvest....

I can pick up whatever pots are done along with ALL it's roots and NONE of the other plants roots...

But as stated above... I don't know shit... I have a condition called oral diarrhea ... and I just can't stop bullshitting people...

Don't listen to me.. GO WITH WHAT YOU KNOW...!!!

You will be happier... maybe.. but if not,, at least it's your own fault...

that's what I say... Go with what you know...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Feb 14, 2009)

Wow gypsy u dont mess around tough love all the way around but its neccesary!
I totally agree with Gypsy and Bugsrnme that sog is possible and by all means attainable in any style of hydro u grow in.
Once u have the kinks worked out and everything running properly by all means try it.
Dont do what i did and let these guys down.
I was all caught up and mesmerized by al b fucts ideas that i decided to do sog in my DWC. Would have been perfectly just as great and probably produced the same results if i researched more and realized that yea u can have a perfect grow system..
But grow conditions are just as important.. Proper cooling, venting and filtration is a must to grow with HPS.Dont do what i did and burn ur colas out by being shear lazy and not pay attention to these facts..
HPS does get hot and u will need preventative measures in place and working before u attempt this style with the demands this type of grow requires.
If u cant match these demands dont bother because ur style will not matter.
Take all these things into consideration when planning sir.
Glad i got that out of the way..
Now im down to just a measley perp. plant grow to get some beans then its off to the next grow to get a mom to clone and carry on with my efforts at sog..
This is all i got now im bored but learned some valuable stuff here..
Thanks guys.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

i'm supposed to be taking cuttings right now but i am lazy as hell. gonna fuck up my schedule.....oh and i forgot to tell everyone that i will be quitiing smoking for about 2 months. well.....gonna try anyway, i smoke a lot. i mean .......a lot
but quitting for $$$ reasons.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm supposed to be taking cuttings right now but i am lazy as hell. gonna fuck up my schedule.....oh and i forgot to tell everyone that i will be quitiing smoking for about 2 months. well.....gonna try anyway, i smoke a lot. i mean .......a lot
> but quitting for $$$ reasons.


Fuck... wish I had clones to take root flower... need more botanical units...

And uh... quitting is for quitters... only users loose drugs...

and remember... uh.. oh yeah...

POT WILL GET YOU THROUGH TIMES OF NO MONEY BETTER THAN MONEY WILL GET YOU THROUGH TIMES OF NO POT - The Fabulous Furry Freak Brothers


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

Why are you talikng to me in 2 threads?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

you talking to me on 2 threads


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

to me on 2 threads


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

on 2 diffrent threads


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

different thereads......?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

????????????????????????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Fuck... wish I had clones to take root flower... need more botanical units...
> 
> And uh... quitting is for quitters... only users loose drugs...
> 
> ...


 ya but my 9 and 10 year old cant smoke a bowl just yet so it would really suck for them



GypsyBush said:


> ????????????????????????


 you are entirely too bored


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya but my 9 and 10 year old cant smoke a bowl just yet so it would really suck for them


oh... kids do come first... 

gotta respect that...




bugsrnme said:


> you are entirely too bored


way..... for far too long now...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 14, 2009)

ok well i'm off to take my cuttings now. i just finished getting everything set up and ready. decided to chow on some chinese food and chat with you people and i'm full and it's time to work. back in 30 to an hour....i hope.
oh little update i got another one rooted so 26 out of 30 now. it was behind the others so i threw it in with the moms. never hurts to have an extra couple of those lying around ay'?


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> first response is no......but
> i use the 3 part gh bloom gro and micro. i wont comment on what else will work because i do not have personal experience with any other nutes other than organic ones from botanicare and gy flora nova. but i like my gh, too easy. micro goes in first then gro or bloom (well both actually)


Bugs, ur the fucking man! I'm so happy to see u using GH Flora Series! Isn't it too simple! I don't use the Grow. I just use Micro and Bloom. 1/2T of Micro and 1T of Bloom per gal, it puts u right at 1200ppm with all the necesities for healthy plants. For mums I use 1/3T of Micro and 2/3T of Bloom per gal. Plenty of Nitrogen in the Micro to raise cannabis well. I 
Anyways, glad to see u r still on the grow even after the blaze.


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 15, 2009)

Here is a quick update of my grow. 
I have my first batch of 40 shitty clones 1 week flowereing.

They were the first clones I took and they were all small so I don't expect a huge yeild. This first round is just to watch for hermies and pick out my permanent mums. 

Here is my best mother before and after cuts were taken...

Here are the clones all packaged and reaady to root in about 10 days...



All my clones are atleast 8 inches long with nice thick stems. The thick stems take root better and grow a lot faster when rooted because they are stronger.


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 15, 2009)

I agree I should stick to one method to figure it out first before my cake falls. I just dont understand why NFT DWC E&F could have different results. it should be the same if your feeding the plants the same either way right?
I could modify my table to be a 1/4 DWC 1/4 Aero 1/4 E&F 1/4 NFT but why would I ?
I guess it comes down to preference and what you have better luck with, hopefully I have a nitch for E&F lol

media around the pots huh,? Would a 2 inch layer of hydroton under the pots work too?
I dont wanna fill my whole table with hydroton, like Gypsy said, it would be a pain in the ass to not be able to move the plants around.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Feb 15, 2009)

damm i wish i could cut my clones that big, what are you hoping for off each plant?? about a oz or a lil less??


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

CH.. right on man... that's nice... really nice...

Thanks for sharing... 





GreenGold said:


> I agree I should stick to one method to figure it out first before my cake falls.


Smart move...



GreenGold said:


> I just dont understand why NFT DWC E&F could have different results.


Because they are COMPLETELY DIFFERENT feeding systems... 



GreenGold said:


> it should be the same if your feeding the plants the same either way right?


Yeah! but the options you posted above are completely different from each other...

Just look the roots crated in each system and it will be obvious they were grown in different manners....



GreenGold said:


> I could modify my table to be a 1/4 DWC 1/4 Aero 1/4 E&F 1/4 NFT but why would I ?


Did someone come up from behind and hit you in the head...????

That is one of the silliest things I have heard... and you mean it too don't you...?!?!?

Dude... DON'T.... 

Just run the Ebb Flow... you will be much happier



GreenGold said:


> I guess it comes down to preference and what you have better luck with, hopefully I have a nitch for E&F lol


Ebb Flow can match the performance of all but the best fine tuned Aero and DWC setups...

It is the least maintenance intensive and the most likely not to ruin your crop in a few hours....

It's a stoner's best friend....



GreenGold said:


> media around the pots huh,?


NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NO !!!!!!!!!!

Have you not paid attention to what was said?

Media IN THE POTS... ONLY...



GreenGold said:


> Would a 2 inch layer of hydroton under the pots work too?


You mean outside the pots?

NO NO NO NO NO NO NO NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO NONONO....



GreenGold said:


> I dont wanna fill my whole table with hydroton, like Gypsy said, it would be a pain in the ass to not be able to move the plants around.


Your table should be sparkling clean with nothing but clean white plastic showing...

No hydroton ... no RW.... no soil... no nothing...

POTS GO IN THE TRAY.... MEDIA GOES IN THE POTS.... PLANT GOES IN THE MEDIA....

But I hope you do what YOU want... 

Here I'll finish with my usual disclaimer.... 

I don't know what the fuck I am talking about.... what I post is merely a fruit of my imagination.... 

Don't listen to me....

Go with what YOU know....

After all, it is YOUR grow...

Best of luck....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

looks like gypsy was running a lil low on pain meds when he posted that last one.





> CustomHydro said:
> 
> 
> > Bugs, ur the fucking man! I'm so happy to see u using GH Flora Series! Isn't it too simple!
> ...


i'm a wee baron with awthorataw......can't nobody hold me down....nono.....i got to keep on mooooovin'. ok i'm done


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> looks like gypsy was running a lil low on pain meds when he posted that last one.


I am trying to cut back... I hate painkillers....

But was I wrong?

A little raw... but i try not to be rude...


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 15, 2009)

haha so the plan I had in the first place works. I never intended on using anything in the tray, rocks in the pots only. how the hell did I (and you) get mixed up????
I musta been high and forgot something?


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 15, 2009)

sorry again so i can use 4x4x2.5inch cubes for ebb and flow SOG i hope cause i already got 100 of em , clones are rdy within a day


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

because your both potheads


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> sorry again so i can use 4x4x2.5inch cubes for ebb and flow SOG i hope cause i already got 100 of em , clones are rdy within a day


 ya you can use em' just make sure the bottom of the cube is 1/2" above the flood line. then you can flood multiple times per lights on.


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 15, 2009)

Indeed we both probably are, aren't ALL of us?
How the hell do we all drag our asses off the couch and tend to our delicate crops?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> because your both potheads


Oh right...

Hey Bugs do these al look the same?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> How the hell do we all drag our asses off the couch and tend to our delicate crops?


I personally use crutches... and lots of percocet..


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 15, 2009)

wow fast replies thanks alot. the cubes are only 2.5 inch tall im glad they are still usable. doing SOG 2X 4X4 flow tables 64 plants per tables under 2x1000w 1 hps,1MH


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey Bugs...

Check it out.. I got a medal....

HAHA!

GypsyBush

What the fuck does it mean? do you know?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya they give em to queers and minorities in belgium and alaska
> you probably one it for a game or activity


I see...

Well, where I live.. humans ARE the minority...


----------



## livesoul (Feb 16, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> wow fast replies thanks alot. the cubes are only 2.5 inch tall im glad they are still usable. doing SOG 2X 4X4 flow tables 64 plants per tables under 2x1000w 1 hps,1MH


Right on, nice setup. But why the 1000w MH instead of two HPS? Also, how far along are you? Curious about your yield with a packed tray like that. I'm doing the very same but only 2 weeks into flower, 4 plants per square foot = 64 plants.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 16, 2009)

Bugs how much were you getting off each 4x4 tray packed with 64 plants? You know...before the accident......


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 16, 2009)

yeah Id like to know too.. how much light??


----------



## CustomHydro (Feb 17, 2009)

I fucked up! I presoaked my RW and then I let it partially dry out for a few days before I had time to use it. Now the RW is holding 2 week old plants and it smells musty. Any suggestions? I would hate to start a mold farm and have it transfer from table to table, I'd rather step back two weeks and junk these 40 plants. They arent the best cuts anyways... What do u all think?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 17, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Bugs how much were you getting off each 4x4 tray packed with 64 plants? You know...before the accident......


 they were spittin out only about 2lbs, but mine were 2x4 


GreenGold said:


> yeah Id like to know too.. how much light??


 well arent you nosy? jk 1000w hps i forget how high off the trays i hung it. i'm not home till ....well a few days



CustomHydro said:


> I fucked up! I presoaked my RW and then I let it partially dry out for a few days before I had time to use it. Now the RW is holding 2 week old plants and it smells musty. Any suggestions? I would hate to start a mold farm and have it transfer from table to table, I'd rather step back two weeks and junk these 40 plants. They arent the best cuts anyways... What do u all think?


 i could tell you but you're not gonna like it.









rw is the devil and this is gods way of punishing you


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

So I go check on the ladies this morning and guess what?????

NO POWER.... DARK... QUIET... 

Circuit breaker is not tripped...

I guess I fried a wire in the wall eh?!?!?!

Fuck...!!!

Anyone have those HO T-5 from sunleaves? 

I had one make the house flicker before it took a shit last month...

I am very suspicious of the ones I have running now...

FUCK!!!!!!!

I am in need of a very trustworthy electrician...

Fuck..!!!!!! 
​


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 17, 2009)

I am expecting a 2 foot, 4 bulb sylverstar today, but I figured that to be around 100W, thats not quite a full amp. Sure hope it doesn't give me problems.

I harvested the smallest of the 9 yesterday. I am experimenting with where I like harvesting the Jack because while I want it to ripen, I prefer the upper high. It was tiny compared to the rest, so I can't wait to see how much it ends up being.


As far as your problem, have you tried plugging in your stuff into a different area/plug etc? That will narrow it down as to if it is an equipment problem or something else. 

Sometimes outlets w GFIC elsewhere in the house can trip and affect other outlets. 

Plus there is the option you just have a bad breaker.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I am expecting a 2 foot, 4 bulb sylverstar today, but I figured that to be around 100W, thats not quite a full amp. Sure hope it doesn't give me problems.
> 
> I harvested the smallest of the 9 yesterday. I am experimenting with where I like harvesting the Jack because while I want it to ripen, I prefer the upper high. It was tiny compared to the rest, so I can't wait to see how much it ends up being.
> 
> ...


I am looking... the whole room has been dead since 3pm yesterday, according to the timer...

no lights not ventilation not flooding...

At least the girls are doing good ...

I gotta get this straight...

Thanks for the suggestions....

I will keep hunting around....


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 17, 2009)

Time to bust out the generator!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Time to bust out the generator!


I can't pick it up from the basement with my leg the way it is right now...

I am running extension cords... but .... FUCK ME!!!!!!!

I do not need this shit right now.. I am supposed to be in bed.... not climbing around basements and shit....

AAARRRRGH....

But hey at least no fire .. right...?!?!?!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> But hey at least no fire .. right...?!?!?!


Don't daisy chain too much and hopefully it will stay that way.

Time to learn electrical and run a 220v line direct with fresh gauged wires. Just can't do that in an apartment =/


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

I have an unused dryer outlet/breaker that's rated for 50 amps...

I need to buy/make one of these...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

Emergency set up...


*A* - I have *16.4 amps* on this 20 amp breaker *A*...

*B* - So there are 2x 6 bulb* bathroom lights and 3amps* going to 20 amp breaker *B*...

*C* - and *11.2 amps* on this 20 amp
breaker *C*... not counting the 2 ceiling lights and the phone/answering machine...

How does this sound for safety?


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 17, 2009)

Wow man thats some serious shit..wish icouldhelp..the best of luck to ya..doesnt seem appropiate at the moment,but i was just wondering..how come your rangfes are slightly lower than al b's? I.e he says he runs his ppms 13-1500...you say 12-1400..he also says he ph at 5.2 - 5.7..did you notice a change in the way he does it in comparison the way you do it?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 17, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Wow man thats some serious shit..wish icouldhelp..the best of luck to ya..doesnt seem appropiate at the moment,but i was just wondering..how come your rangfes are slightly lower than al b's? I.e he says he runs his ppms 13-1500...you say 12-1400..he also says he ph at 5.2 - 5.7..did you notice a change in the way he does it in comparison the way you do it?


It's just so frustrating... I need to be in bed... not climbing around like a monkey....

I run what works for me and my strains... I have noticed nute burn at 1500 PPM, so I don't go there...

As for pH... My res really likes 6.1... if I leave it be.. that's where it like to sit...

The plants have not shown any dislike, but I do not leave it there long.. as soon as it hits 6.0...6.1 I am pHing it down...

Also, I am not sure what brand PPM meter he is using, as there are variations...

You just gotta use the info as a base.... tweak it over the months to suit your needs and personal MOJO...

What works for you is the BEST way possible... but we have to start with a known quantity, otherwise there is no base for comparison...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 17, 2009)

gypsybush said:


> it's just so frustrating... I need to be in bed... Not climbing around like a monkey....
> 
> I run what works for me and my strains... I have noticed nute burn at 1500 ppm, so i don't go there...
> 
> ...


indeed..i tihik i will run wit 5.5-5.8 and drift the most to 6.0..still no new growth or anything but there not getting any worse either...i will give it till the end of week to see changes..cant figure whats wro\ng right now


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Wow man thats some serious shit..wish icouldhelp..the best of luck to ya..doesnt seem appropiate at the moment,but i was just wondering..how come your rangfes are slightly lower than al b's? I.e he says he runs his ppms 13-1500...you say 12-1400..he also says he ph at 5.2 - 5.7..did you notice a change in the way he does it in comparison the way you do it?


 hey man ....al runs all his tables , start to finish at 1400 ppm and keeps his ph at 5.8 and doesnt adjust down until it hits 6.3


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 18, 2009)

Gentlemen;

It has been an honor to have grown both as a teacher and grower with you here on RIU but I think its time to roll the last one. I have made a lot of great friends and a few dumb ass enemies "fuckem" and i just think its time to get on with it. I am really proud of the fact that the core group here has really stepped up and have become very knowledgeable and are way better at giving advise than I am. I have watched your grows become ones that people come here to learn from and that guys is something to be proud of. I know if i was just starting out i would come to these threads to learn how although i might not get along with bugs because he is kind of an ass!! LOL

Remember everyone READING + RESEARCHING = REWARDS

Dont make me come back and fuckin remind you of it!!

Your friend in green 

Sparky


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 18, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Dont make me come back
> 
> Sparky


Sparks.. WTF are you talking about?

You can't leave...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 18, 2009)

Leaving? Not like this place is an obligation. Keep the bookmark, come by now and then. 

Unless of course you are quitting mj altogether and just need to stay away from temptation...but I would hope that isn't the case.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 18, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey man ....al runs all his tables , start to finish at 1400 ppm and keeps his ph at 5.8 and doesnt adjust down until it hits 6.3


I do find the 'production line' style makes it a little easier to keep track of what mix to put in which tank, though. I know tank #1 will always get mixed to 900-1100ppm, tank 2 will be 1300-1500ppm + whatever the PK-13-14 bumps it up to in week 3. Tank 3 gets 1300-1500ppm, no PK, and tank 4 can be simply pH adjusted tap water- but I usually don't bother with flushing in the last week as many recommend. I don't notice any difference between buds from plants which had plain water in the last week and those which just continued to get a 1300-1500ppm Flores mix up until harvest day.
this from al's page....


----------



## doogleef (Feb 18, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Your friend in green
> 
> Sparky


You will be missed, Sparky. Come back and see us from time to time. Keep your lights bright, my friend. Peace. 



paperfetti said:


> I do find the 'production line' style makes it a little easier to keep track of what mix to put in which tank, though. I know tank #1 will always get mixed to 900-1100ppm, tank 2 will be 1300-1500ppm + whatever the PK-13-14 bumps it up to in week 3. Tank 3 gets 1300-1500ppm, no PK, and tank 4 can be simply pH adjusted tap water- but I usually don't bother with flushing in the last week as many recommend. I don't notice any difference between buds from plants which had plain water in the last week and those which just continued to get a 1300-1500ppm Flores mix up until harvest day.
> this from al's page....


You can make this is hard as you wanna make it, man. As long as it werx and you deal with the added steps then go for it. I use a very simple (and cheap) feed schedule that works a treat.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 18, 2009)

doogleef said:


> You will be missed, Sparky. Come back and see us from time to time. Keep your lights bright, my friend. Peace.
> 
> 
> 
> You can make this is hard as you wanna make it, man. As long as it werx and you deal with the added steps then go for it. I use a very simple (and cheap) feed schedule that works a treat.


 i would like to hear ya cheap feed schedule if you dont mind


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> I do find the 'production line' style makes it a little easier to keep track of what mix to put in which tank, though. I know tank #1 will always get mixed to 900-1100ppm, tank 2 will be 1300-1500ppm + whatever the PK-13-14 bumps it up to in week 3. Tank 3 gets 1300-1500ppm, no PK, and tank 4 can be simply pH adjusted tap water- but I usually don't bother with flushing in the last week as many recommend. I don't notice any difference between buds from plants which had plain water in the last week and those which just continued to get a 1300-1500ppm Flores mix up until harvest day.
> this from al's page....


 ok i am not gonna wig out on you like sparky did.....however i have read and re-read all of his threads and yes, on post# 21 al says, well....you just quoted him so you know what he said. but let me say this, and it's important for us all. 

anyone who does this well will acknowledge the tremendous learning curve. al will be the first to tell you that he is not exempt from this. his mine and your grows WILL change and the beauty of that mans threads is that they chronicle all the ups and downs of his op. such as ppm and medium. if you dont read it all (and i understand why, fuck its huge ) then you will miss these pivotal plot points in the show, lol. 
the short answer is that he changed it. he changes lots of things. he still learns new ways to improve yields and cut costs and he passes all that along to us in his painfully long threads. some will argue with his methods and fail miserably and some will do just fine. i am a skewl of fuct student as is everyone here ....even sparkys mean ass. i promise i wont try to steer you in any direction but the right one. i am pretty excited about your grow and look forward to seeing it do its thang and i'm not castagating you in front of the class 'cause thats not how i do it. i think it's good that you just quoted my friend and hero , that means your willing to read....sparky would be proud.


----------



## doogleef (Feb 18, 2009)

I use the Lucas formula. GH FloraNova Grow at 8ml/gal. Start to finish. Comes out to about 1050 on my .5 meter. Would be about 1400 on yours. That's it. No additives. No defficiencies. No flush. You don't even have to dump your res if you addback the right strengh with your refill water. 

The only additive i use is H2O2


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 18, 2009)

ok clones are ready tommorrow correct me if im wrong , we will soak cubes in ph of 5.5 for 30 mins , plug plants into their new homes , hand water till roots show at bottom, when should we introduce the nutrients to the plants. i was told from a friend not to right away. 64 plant ebb flow system thnaks for the help


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> > ok clones are ready tommorrow
> 
> 
> i bet your excited
> ...


sounds like someone has a promising financial future.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 18, 2009)

Hey Bugs...


I still have no power in the room...

Sucks huh?!?!?

Extension cords everywhere....

Fire waiting to happen... but I gotta wait until next week to get all the supplies on the 220v job...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

i was hoping to avoid talking about your situation....you dont want my mojo on you with regards to fire. please be vigilant and careful gypsy......dirty hippie or no i've grown to not completely hate you. dirty hippie

as long as the extension cords are not the little skinny brown ones then guess what folks.....they are exactly the same thing as running wire. hell it's like free romex as long as the gauge is sufficient. one hell of a way to make your op "mobile" for superfast tear downs. i hope you get it under control brother.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 18, 2009)

​


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

karma is one pissed off bitch on the rag....keep it up stupid


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 18, 2009)

quick question....al b. said he runs 1ml/l every 3-4 days of 50% h202....just trying to figure something out,my tank is 70g and that came out to 264.84 or something like that per liter...thats obviously 264ml..all i have right now is sorry 3% h2o2 and its 473ML per bottle..should i ration out atleast 80% of the entire bottle being its not the 50% required?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

the 3% will work i have to go look for the ratio on that one but its insane and not worth doing due to the amount you would have to use and keep buying. but if needed in a pinch it will work. and it would be more than a bottle or 2 i can remember that much.....i'll go find it and brb


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 18, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ok i am not gonna wig out on you like sparky did.....however i have read and re-read all of his threads and yes, on post# 21 al says, well....you just quoted him so you know what he said. but let me say this, and it's important for us all.
> 
> anyone who does this well will acknowledge the tremendous learning curve. al will be the first to tell you that he is not exempt from this. his mine and your grows WILL change and the beauty of that mans threads is that they chronicle all the ups and downs of his op. such as ppm and medium. if you dont read it all (and i understand why, fuck its huge )]then you will miss these pivotal plot points in the show, lol.
> the short answer is that he changed it. he changes lots of things. he still learns new ways to improve yields and cut costs and he passes all that along to us in his painfully long threads. some will argue with his methods and fail miserably and some will do just fine. i am a skewl of fuct student as is everyone here ....even sparkys mean ass. i promise i wont try to steer you in any direction but the right one. i am pretty excited about your grow and look forward to seeing it do its thang and i'm not castagating you in front of the class 'cause thats not how i do it. i think it's good that you just quoted my friend and hero , that means your willing to read....sparky would be proud.


your truly right..you do miss alot when you half step,but they are painfully lonnnnnggg..after a blunt (or 2) my eyes get super heavy after reading some people claims and theory against al,when all i wanna knows is the info at being the best farmer i can be..and taking in gyps claim about learning to grow and be happy that the plants were nice enough to give you its beautiful treats,but i wanna learn to get an oz per plant SOG fuct style grow..FUCT THAT!! 
AND I QUOTE:"I AINT PLAYIN WITH YOU MOTHERFUCKERS!!..R.I.P BERNIE MACK


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 18, 2009)

wow thanks for the reply  awsome im excited and its 2 tables not just one , i should only bet doing one but its too late now mhwaaaa ive never grown in RW only DWC buckets i have no room for error lol. will be using advanced nutes sensi grow/bloom A+B


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> your truly right..you do miss alot when you half step,but they are painfully lonnnnnggg..after a blunt (or 2) my eyes get super heavy after reading some people claims and theory against al,when all i wanna knows is the info at being the best farmer i can be..and taking in gyps claim about learning to grow and be happy that the plants were nice enough to give you its beautiful treats,but i wanna learn to get an oz per plant SOG fuct style grow..FUCT THAT!!


right on man......gypsy is is a dirty hippie and he should listen to his own advice (i really do love him...just dont tell him) . but i digress...

i say fuct that shit....work that fuckin plant like a plow mule and that whore will give you all she's got......she is a dirty little girl after all i am getting over an ounce per plant just like al told me i would if i did what he did. i do 1 or 2 things different but not where it counts. his threads need to be condensed and i'm just the weed baron to not do it 

fuckion gypsy.....plants are nice enough....blablabla, he's so full of shit. i treat them like a job...no love all bizz and i couldnt be happier if you know whaddamean

you are really going to do well with your attitude and this system, couldnt be easier once you get it makin' some $$$ for you. still cant find the damn post about the peroxide yet. fuckin al is long winded.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> wow thanks for the reply  awsome im excited and its 2 tables not just one , i should only bet doing one but its too late now mhwaaaa ive never grown in RW only DWC buckets i have no room for error lol. will be using advanced nutes sensi grow/bloom A+B


your welcome....you mean 2 4x4's....damn, rw might whoop your ass and when it does....oops i mean if it does come to the wonderfull world of all hydroton. best thing i have ever done for my op. and 1 of the things i do different than al. but if you have 1 or 2 .....64 or 128 capacity then you WILL get over a pound (with 64 plants total)or 2 pounds (with 128 total) 
per harvest every 2 or 3 weeks depending on your strain. well over! i bet you cant wait either way


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 18, 2009)

now im scared lol im nervous about this


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 18, 2009)

aaaa o well im givin it my best


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 18, 2009)

I made it to page 14 ... that's as far as I could make in one sitting. I'll go back and read the rest later.

But for now, I'm just starting the planning stage of a F&D SOG grow. Only issue is it will be done in a cabinet, and after light space, mech space, and reservoir space I only have about 30-35" of grow space. Do you think it's possible to SOG a plant in that space? What container size would you guys recommend?

I was thinking if I put the clones straight into flowering, in 1 L containers, that should work out, what do you guys think?


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 18, 2009)

ok well im gonna try a table off both rw and hydroton since ive already got the 5in pots , hydroton needs more flooding correct ? like every 2hrs 24hrs a day


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> ok well im gonna try a table off both rw and hydroton since ive already got the 5in pots , hydroton needs more flooding correct ? like every 2hrs 24hrs a day


 well, dont water during lights off. and you can water once per lights on or 12 times per lights on depending what your medium will allow before overwatering symptoms occur. most folks do 3 or 5 times per lights on but as always there are exceptions. vague enough fer ya?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 18, 2009)

specialkayme said:


> I made it to page 14 ... that's as far as I could make in one sitting. I'll go back and read the rest later.
> 
> But for now, I'm just starting the planning stage of a F&D SOG grow. Only issue is it will be done in a cabinet, and after light space, mech space, and reservoir space I only have about 30-35" of grow space. Do you think it's possible to SOG a plant in that space? What container size would you guys recommend?
> 
> I was thinking if I put the clones straight into flowering, in 1 L containers, that should work out, what do you guys think?


 well we do tend to get side tracked around here and some people have had issues with it but fuck man we are all stoners and lazy and like to have fun and none of us is getting paid so i say enjoy the show and soak up all the good info along the way, plus some of our silly fights and witty banter is just good times. and yes you can scale sog to any size from 3 to 4 plants in flower to 300-400 plants ya know. just keep enough moms. 30-35" wide?vertical? need a lil more info to help properly otherwise we'll fuck you up like a dirty hippie trying to get a job......


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

3% H2O2 would be 17ml/l. Ballpark figure - 60ml/gallon. You will need tons of that stuff. 

Summary: Find the 35% stuff. But it online if you have to.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> right on man......gypsy is is a dirty hippie and he should listen to his own advice (i really do love him...just dont tell him) . But i digress...
> 
> I say fuct that shit....work that fuckin plant like a plow mule and that whore will give you all she's got......she is a dirty little girl after all I am getting over an ounce per plant just like al told me i would if i did what he did. I do 1 or 2 things different but not where it counts. His threads need to be condensed and i'm just the weed baron to not do it
> 
> ...


 lmao..im dying overe here...thanx i needed that.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 19, 2009)

Cant figure how come my 30 + day old plant hasnt made any new changes..grrr!!..new cuttings are doing well but old clones are just the same after 30 days...wtf?...why me??


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

You will get there. Just keep going. Even if your first crop of cutting wind up 12" tall and a couple grams a peace it will be a start. 

I read some of your thread but am a little red-eyed at the moment. Ddi I see you had PH questions/issues? That can stunt things in early flower.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 19, 2009)

Anybody have anything to comment on these meters by milwaukee..there the cheap kind (80 bucks) i have both for ph and ppms..they seem to work ok,but what do i know its my 1st grow and havent had the expierence yet to use diff. Tools and what not..any advice is appreciated


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 19, 2009)

Yea ph issu resolved (thanks to help here,my hydro guy is full of ron jeremy's sperm),but was wondering how long to recover if its recovering at all..if plants arent getting any worst or any better..could they still be suffering from some sort of defiency??...only thing that is new is the hairs are starting to turn orange in color..thats it though!!


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

Those will work just fine. calibrate once in a while and you should be good.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 19, 2009)

doogleef said:


> You will get there. Just keep going. [/Even if your first crop of cutting wind up 12" tall and a couple grams a peace it will be a start.QUOTE] FUCT NO!!!..THAT WOULD BE A DISASTER!!
> 
> I read some of your thread but am a little red-eyed at the moment. Ddi I see you had PH questions/issues? That can stunt things in early flower.quote]


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Yea ph issu resolved (thanks to help here,my hydro guy is full of ron jeremy's sperm),but was wondering how long to recover if its recovering at all..if plants arent getting any worst or any better..could they still be suffering from some sort of defiency??...only thing that is new is the hairs are starting to turn orange in color..thats it though!!


Let's look at the MJ flower cycle. In the first 1-3 weeks the plants "stretch" growing upward quickly, the in the later weeks the stretch stops and the buds form around the stem and on the tops. 

If you had PH issues in the first couple weeks and your plants did not grow properly then the foundation for the rest of the flower cycle is not there. Plants will finish short with cute little tops. low yield. They will not decide at day 30 to stretch. Aint gonna happen with most strains, especially indicas.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

doogleef said:


> 3% H2O2 would be 17ml/l. Ballpark figure - 60ml/gallon. You will need tons of that stuff.
> 
> Summary: Find the 35% stuff. But it online if you have to.


 thanks you....i couldnt find it.....got high and quit looking



paperfetti said:


> lmao..im dying overe here...thanx i needed that.


 we aim to pee.....err please



paperfetti said:


> Cant figure how come my 30 + day old plant hasnt made any new changes..grrr!!..new cuttings are doing well but old clones are just the same after 30 days...wtf?...why me??


 do you have a journal for me to go be nosy???



paperfetti said:


> Anybody have anything to comment on these meters by milwaukee..there the cheap kind (80 bucks) i have both for ph and ppms..they seem to work ok,but what do i know its my 1st grow and havent had the expierence yet to use diff. Tools and what not..any advice is appreciated


 i use the ph myself, works wonderfull for over a year now.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Let's look at the MJ flower cycle. In the first 1-3 weeks the plants "stretch" growing upward quickly, the in the later weeks the stretch stops and the buds form around the stem and on the tops.
> 
> If you had PH issues in the first couple weeks and your plants did not grow properly then the foundation for the rest of the flower cycle is not there. Plants will finish short with cute little tops. low yield. They will not decide at day 30 to stretch. Aint gonna happen with most strains, especially indicas.


 well aint you smart these days......i love that we all come here to ask questions, learn, and then pass it along. fuckin beautifull


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

We are all just spokes on the wheel of the Weed Baron, brotha  In Fuct We Trust!


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well we do tend to get side tracked around here and some people have had issues with it but fuck man we are all stoners and lazy and like to have fun and none of us is getting paid so i say enjoy the show and soak up all the good info along the way, plus some of our silly fights and witty banter is just good times. and yes you can scale sog to any size from 3 to 4 plants in flower to 300-400 plants ya know. just keep enough moms. 30-35" wide?vertical? need a lil more info to help properly otherwise we'll fuck you up like a dirty hippie trying to get a job......


Sorry about that. 30-35" tall. Width and depth arn't issues of mine, I've already figured that out. It's just the height issue that I'm not sure about.

I can give you the entire dimensions of the cab if you want, or give you pictures if that would help.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 19, 2009)

I only use like 25ish or so vertical


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> thanks you....i couldnt find it.....got high and quit looking
> 
> 
> we aim to pee.....err please
> ...


 not gone lie..i kinna deaded the journal thing..not time for that because class is in session for me "I HAVE TO LEARN TO GET AN OZ/PLANT!!"
AN 8TH IS LIKE 125 FOR DIESEL OR SOME RIGHTEOUS HAZE..."I WANT THAT MONEY",I NEED THAT MONEY"..feel me??


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> right on man......gypsy is is a dirty hippie... he's so full of shit.


 Yeah... but I am happy... and I live in my own world... everybody knows me here... 



paperfetti said:


> "I WANT THAT MONEY",I NEED THAT MONEY"..feel me??


You should grow money trees then...


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 19, 2009)

we are going full force with hydroton and forgetting about the RW ive grown in hydroton before , ive herd RW can be tricky so we wont go down that road . im gonna buy some pots tommorrow so planting is delayed  does it matter using a 4in pot compaird to 5in pot i would like to use 5in veg for 1 week or 2 and grow a fatt ass spike also we are not to use mesh pots yes no? Bugs thanks for your replys


----------



## doogleef (Feb 19, 2009)

6" pots with no mesh. I had to use netpots and it is not ideal.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 19, 2009)

Hi guys
Former OGer here, just wanted to stop by and say thanks for all the great info. 
Thanks to: Bugs, Sparky, ABF, Old and all the others I forgot by now. 
You guys don't know it, but you have helped me along the way with my SOG.

This is my second op and my first SOG.

My first op was NL#1. They were in 2 water farm buckets under a 400w HPS. 
2'x4' space.
Tap water, 3 part nutes and Liquid Karma.
I was able to get a QP per plant. I liked the DWC method but wanted to try SOG, so here I am giving it a shot. 
I hope to get the same weight per cubic foot with this method as I did with DWC. This op is double the space, so I need to get 8oz. every month to be as productive. Can I do it?? 


This time I have 2 - 2x4 trays with a 600HPS.
Using RO water, 3 part nutes, H202 and Liquid Karma.
I am using 4" RW right now, but may exp. with 6" RW or 8" pots later on to determine the best yilde.

I am trying to do this perpetual, but I am having a little trouble getting my clones down. It has been a few years since I last took any cuttings. 
My main problem was getting the RW too wet, so now I am using ABF's method but with a digi. Wish me luck.

Right now I am at the 4-5 week period, but because of my clone problem my "pipe line" is not what I would like it to be.

Oh yeah, I am growing SS AK and just germed some DP BB.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 19, 2009)

How big are ur flowering plants, and what size cube/pot are they in?

At 4-5 weeks flower (no veg.) mine only got 9-11" tall in 4" RW. 

10


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

specialkayme said:


> Sorry about that. 30-35" tall. Width and depth arn't issues of mine, I've already figured that out. It's just the height issue that I'm not sure about.
> 
> I can give you the entire dimensions of the cab if you want, or give you pictures if that would help.


 as long as the tops of the plants arent getting burnt and you can place your hand on the tops and not feel hot then any height will work if you want em to stretch pull the light back in the first 4 weeks of flowering if you need them lower then keep it as close as possible. 



Return of the Spork said:


> I only use like 25ish or so vertical


 me too but my sativas get tall as fuck 30 -45 (45 being the extreme)



paperfetti said:


> not gone lie..i kinna deaded the journal thing..not time for that because class is in session for me "I HAVE TO LEARN TO GET AN OZ/PLANT!!"
> AN 8TH IS LIKE 125 FOR DIESEL OR SOME RIGHTEOUS HAZE..."I WANT THAT MONEY",I NEED THAT MONEY"..feel me??


 i like money too, gypsy just uses it to warm his house but i like payin the bills with everyone elses money
journals are a pain in the ass especially when you realize that its the same shit over and over again in sog



Wohjew said:


> we are going full force with hydroton and forgetting about the RW ive grown in hydroton before , ive herd RW can be tricky so we wont go down that road . im gonna buy some pots tommorrow so planting is delayed  does it matter using a 4in pot compaird to 5in pot i would like to use 5in veg for 1 week or 2 and grow a fatt ass spike also we are not to use mesh pots yes no? Bugs thanks for your replys


 amen brother, hydroton kicks ass ....rw, not so much
my pots are actually 5.5 inches and i wont comment on any other size simply because i dont know 



doogleef said:


> 6" pots with no mesh. I had to use netpots and it is not ideal.


 ya....wot E' said


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

> 10mm fan boy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys
> ...


it will get there and idk what any strains are unless its white widow.....i keeps it simple and full
indica vs sativas will obviously be dramatically different.



10mm fan boy said:


> How big are ur flowering plants, and what size cube/pot are they in?
> 
> At 4-5 weeks flower (no veg.) mine only got 9-11" tall in 4" RW.
> 
> 10


 mine run around 30"tall to the extreme of 40 " or so but i havent had that happen in a while. i use 5.5" square pots to run 4 per square foot also with no veg but i'm about to start using my aerovegger....(dont ask) cause the roots come in 7-9 days and i let em grow for 3 weeks total because i run my room at 3 weeks not 2 due to my sativa not finishing till 9 weeks. so that gives me opportunity to throw em in the vegger for several days and really add on some size. 
mine go into flower at 9" tall already.....rw is the devil

say it with me people......rw is the devil. i hope al dont catch me telling you all this.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 19, 2009)

I use hydroton for my mothers and like it. If I use pots with hydroton will they really go from 11" to 30" just from dumping the RW, or is something else at play here? 
They started getting a few small rust spots and burnt tips. I think this is a Magnesium deficiency, so I added Epsom salt. I will see how that does, but I don't think it has anything to do with the height. 

10


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 19, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> I use hydroton for my mothers and like it. If I use pots with hydroton will they really go from 11" to 30" just from dumping the RW, or is something else at play here?
> They started getting a few small rust spots and burnt tips. I think this is a Magnesium deficiency, so I added Epsom salt. I will see how that does, but I don't think it has anything to do with the height.
> 
> 10


 the reason why it works is cause you cant flood rw as often as you can flood hydroton without having overwatering symptoms. as long as ppm and ph are in the right range you can flood that baby a whole bunch during lights on and the growth rates will explode.


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 20, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I only use like 25ish or so vertical


Good to know



10mm fan boy said:


> Hi guys
> Former OGer here, just wanted to stop by and say thanks for all the great info.
> ....
> This is my second op and my first SOG.


Sorry if I sound skeptical, but you are a former OGer, and this is only your second grow? What happened? Did you grow once back in the day then give up for 5 years? Or have you just been chillin and reading for a few years?

Either way, welcome



bugsrnme said:


> as long as the tops of the plants arent getting burnt and you can place your hand on the tops and not feel hot then any height will work if you want em to stretch pull the light back in the first 4 weeks of flowering if you need them lower then keep it as close as possible.


Thanks Bugsrnme. I just wasn't sure how much stretching to expect. Normally I account for the plant to double, if not triple in size from veg to end of flowering, but with a 6" clone, I figured tripling would be like 18" ... and that just didn't sound right to me. But if you guys say that's about right, sounds good to me.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 20, 2009)

Isn't node density affected when you use the light technique to stretch?


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 20, 2009)

lmao RW is the devil ... so i hear. im glad im switching to RW flooding more per lights on says it all


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 20, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> as long as the tops of the plants arent getting burnt and you can place your hand on the tops and not feel hot then any height will work if you want em to stretch pull the light back in the first 4 weeks of flowering if you need them lower then keep it as close as possible.
> 
> 
> me too but my sativas get tall as fuck 30 -45 (45 being the extreme)
> ...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 20, 2009)

IVE BEEN SMOKIN BLUNTS FOR LIKE 14 YEARS..I WAS WONDERING WHATS A NICE BONG I CAN PURCHASE?...SEEN SOME NICE ONES LIKE THE HURRICANE OR TORNADO OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT LOL..HAD LIKE 3 DIFF. CHAMBERS..IS THAT A GOOD BONG TO GET?..OR IS THERE SOMETHING CHEAPER THAT WILL WORK JUST AS WELL??..SORRY COMPLETELY OF TOPIC,BUT I FEEL GOOD HERE..PLUS IM REALLY HIGH (SOUR D. AND PURPLE KUSH BLUNT..WHEW!)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 20, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Isn't node density affected when you use the light technique to stretch?


 well you know what......probably, mines are at a set height now i've found "MY" sweet spot but it might cause problems for some folks i really dont know. sorry guys, al i aint



Wohjew said:


> lmao RW is the devil ... so i hear. im glad im switching to RW flooding more per lights on says it all


 wait....your switching to rw.....say it aint so
surely you meant the other way 

rw is the devil


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 20, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> IVE BEEN SMOKIN BLUNTS FOR LIKE 14 YEARS..I WAS WONDERING WHATS A NICE BONG I CAN PURCHASE?...SEEN SOME NICE ONES LIKE THE HURRICANE OR TORNADO OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT LOL..HAD LIKE 3 DIFF. CHAMBERS..IS THAT A GOOD BONG TO GET?..OR IS THERE SOMETHING CHEAPER THAT WILL WORK JUST AS WELL??..SORRY COMPLETELY OF TOPIC,BUT I FEEL GOOD HERE..PLUS IM REALLY HIGH (SOUR D. AND PURPLE KUSH BLUNT..WHEW!)


 i got away from all the fancy bongs and just use a 1 foot glass deal with lots of ice in it. super cool smoke easy on the lungs but it will kick your brains ass 

bongs are to expensive sometimes. they are pretty but i wanna get fucked up not show off my glassware.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 20, 2009)

so is there a diff im\n water bongs and ice bongs?..and how much does a ice bong cost on avg.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 20, 2009)

specialkayme said:


> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, only had one other op.
I had bad heat problems and being such a small op, I didn't consider the time I had been spending worhthwile and I pulled the plug.

Fast forward a few years, can't find work, econ sucks so I figured id get back into it.

Got new beans, RO an A/C, so lets see what happens.


----------



## specialkayme (Feb 20, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Yup, only had one other op.
> I had bad heat problems and being such a small op, I didn't consider the time I had been spending worhthwile and I pulled the plug.
> 
> Fast forward a few years, can't find work, econ sucks so I figured id get back into it.
> ...


I hope this time ends up running better than the last.

Just keep in mind that if you have AC running to the grow room, and your exhaust is constantly running, you'll just end up dumping that ac and your power bill will go up alot.

I wouldn't recommend using the AC unless heat becomes an issue. But that's me.


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 20, 2009)

hell ya i meant switching to hydroton need enough hydroton to fill 10 more 6 in pots so im planting tommorrow, everything is ready 51 plants per table 1-2 wks veg cant wait .... is this site canadian? or what


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 20, 2009)

specialkayme said:


> I hope this time ends up running better than the last.
> 
> Just keep in mind that if you have AC running to the grow room, and your exhaust is constantly running, you'll just end up dumping that ac and your power bill will go up alot.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using the AC unless heat becomes an issue. But that's me.


I really hope it works
I don't really have too many option at this point. It gets really HOT.
My op is "semi stealth" so adding more intakes for cool tubes is out of the question. 

The best I have come up with was to put my exhaust fan on a speed controller and run it just fast enough to keep my vented hoods cool to the touch. 
My portable A/C is in another room and I had to rig up ducting that Y's off into the veg and flowering room. I lose a lot of efficiency this way. The A/C itself is rated for 450 sf. but it hardly cools down the two rooms 7 deg. It was obviously not designed to duct. 

My only other option is to run my A/C where it sits w/o the ducting. It is kept in the room next to the op. My op draws in air from this room. 

I will have to play around and see which way works better. 

Any suggestions are welcome.

10


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 20, 2009)

so does the ph fluchuate alot is this type of set up ? like do i gotta adjust ph after every flood or something like that. i will be using r.o water that comes out at 15- 25ppm, so we could maybe mix nutes to 5.5to 5.9ph at 100ppm and flood every 3 hours light on . 6 floods during 18hrs light cycle, 4 floods during 12 hrs bla bla bla does this sound ok to begin.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 21, 2009)

wow you kids sure do a lot of talking when i go away for a day or so.




paperfetti said:


> so is there a diff im\n water bongs and ice bongs?..and how much does a ice bong cost on avg.


 no dude ...i'm sorry i meant just use any old bong you like they are ALMOST (for all you trolling nit-picky mo fo's out there) all the same. just make sure its big enough to add ice to the bottom and viola



specialkayme said:


> I hope this time ends up running better than the last.
> 
> Just keep in mind that if you have AC running to the grow room, and your exhaust is constantly running, you'll just end up dumping that ac and your power bill will go up alot.
> 
> I wouldn't recommend using the AC unless heat becomes an issue. But that's me.


 depending on the set up (as always) you should put your room exhaust on a thermostatic switch. they are a cheap investment and worth their weight in gold.



Wohjew said:


> hell ya i meant switching to hydroton need enough hydroton to fill 10 more 6 in pots so im planting tommorrow, everything is ready 51 plants per table 1-2 wks veg cant wait .... is this site canadian? or what


 idk if rollie is a canuck...i think he/it might be though. jesus man 51 plants per shot, your not gonna know what to do with all that damn $$$$$ 

suggestion: buy gold



10mm fan boy said:


> I really hope it works
> I don't really have too many option at this point. It gets really HOT.
> My op is "semi stealth" so adding more intakes for cool tubes is out of the question.
> 
> ...


 hmmmmmmmm......must think before i reply



Wohjew said:


> so does the ph fluchuate alot is this type of set up ? like do i gotta adjust ph after every flood or something like that. i will be using r.o water that comes out at 15- 25ppm, so we could maybe mix nutes to 5.5to 5.9ph at 100ppm and flood every 3 hours light on . 6 floods during 18hrs light cycle, 4 floods during 12 hrs bla bla bla does this sound ok to begin.


 sounds ok but let your plants tell you what they need ...got me? and no this is by far the most stable of all hydro applications as far as stability in ph and , well everything as far as i'm concerned. dont be fooled though, you can damn sure fuct everything up in a hurry if your not careful. ditching the rw takes away the E&F "buffer" and makes it react to good/bad shit much faster, but when you get it dialed in.....look out


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 21, 2009)

sweet bugs thanks ... im serious wheres this site from i looked and couldt find out >


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 21, 2009)

I posted in general, but wanted to get your guys input as well...

My girls got a small Mg def. so I gave Epsom and it seemed to do the trick, but it raised my PPM from 1250 to 1750 and my EC went from 2.5 to 3.4.
I have to mix up a new batch of soup today, should I lower my nutes strength to keep my PPM lower, or will it be okay this high with the Epsom?
Thanks,
10


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> no dude ...i'm sorry i meant just use any old bong you like they are ALMOST (for all you trolling nit-picky mo fo's out there) all the same. just make sure its big enough to add ice to the bottom and viola


aight i gotcha...thanx
ANOTHER THING...ANYBODY FAMILIAR WITH FOX FARM PRODUCTS?..was wondering if anybody used FF big bloom (bat guano)..my thing is this...everytime i use it,it just sits at bottom of res. is there something i have to do to prepare it?..or even though its just sitting at bottom its still working?..seems like a waste to me cuz when i make new mix i always have to clean res. like i said it just sits there...WTF??


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 21, 2009)

Yo being that my biggest plants are stunted..is there anything i can get to pack on the bud weight?...not sure if im making since,but if u can help with any advice..it would be appreciated
EDIT:IS ANYBODY FAMILIAR WITH SUPERTHRIVE OR SUPER PLANT TONIC??..I HERE THESE B-VITAMINS ARE GOOD FOR TRANSPLANT SHOCK AND JUST OVERALL PLANT STRESS I WANNA TRY THIS,BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNOW FROM A REPUTABLE GROWER IF ITS EVEN WORTH MY 8 BUCKS...AND I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I CAN USE IT FOR HYDRO AND FOR PLANTS THAT ARE 30 + DAYS OLD


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> sweet bugs thanks ... im serious wheres this site from i looked and couldt find out >


 i'm not sure if we are supposed to know....lol....but i hear voices so dont mind me.



10mm fan boy said:


> I posted in general, but wanted to get your guys input as well...
> 
> My girls got a small Mg def. so I gave Epsom and it seemed to do the trick, but it raised my PPM from 1250 to 1750 and my EC went from 2.5 to 3.4.
> I have to mix up a new batch of soup today, should I lower my nutes strength to keep my PPM lower, or will it be okay this high with the Epsom?
> ...


 it's cheaper if you just bail out some of the soup and replace it w/fresh h2o and you can save $$$ that way if you can use what you took out later. but holy shit how much of that shit did you put in? i cant believe that!!! did your levels in your res drop? that'll do it every time.



paperfetti said:


> Yo being that my biggest plants are stunted..is there anything i can get to pack on the bud weight?...not sure if im making since,but if u can help with any advice..it would be appreciated
> EDIT:IS ANYBODY FAMILIAR WITH SUPERTHRIVE OR SUPER PLANT TONIC??..I HERE THESE B-VITAMINS ARE GOOD FOR TRANSPLANT SHOCK AND JUST OVERALL PLANT STRESS I WANNA TRY THIS,BUT WOULD LIKE TO KNOW FROM A REPUTABLE GROWER IF ITS EVEN WORTH MY 8 BUCKS...AND I WOULD LIKE TO KNOW IF I CAN USE IT FOR HYDRO AND FOR PLANTS THAT ARE 30 + DAYS OLD


 if they are stunted it will come back but it will add time to your flowering cycle and yes superthrive is good stuff but i dont use it anymore. i used it in my cloner but i'll let someone else chime in on this one cause i dont bother with it anymore.


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 21, 2009)

well everything is planted i will be posting pics at a later time ... do i start flooding every 3 hrs during 18 hrs of light do the clone need to be flooded that much this early?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 21, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> well everything is planted i will be posting pics at a later time ... do i start flooding every 3 hrs during 18 hrs of light do the clone need to be flooded that much this early?


 as long as there are roots and your in flower then flood away.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 21, 2009)

I just wanted to say Hello!!!!​


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 21, 2009)

no im gonna veg for a week or 2 . so should i still flood every 3 ? gonna go 18/6


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 22, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> no im gonna veg for a week or 2 . so should i still flood every 3 ? gonna go 18/6


 that totally depends on how big you can let them/want them to get.i think 3 times per lights on would be fine maybe even 2 but if you have the space and want em' to get stupid, crazy big then give em hell buddy. it will take you a run or 2 before you get it figured out for your set up.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 22, 2009)

my next thing im going to add to my op is co2..im researching now


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

Dial your OP in before you think about co2. CO2 is great but there are lots of things to perfect about a normal op before moving up to CO2


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 22, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> my next thing im going to add to my op is co2..im researching now


 it'll cost around 2500 or so to do it right



doogleef said:


> Dial your OP in before you think about co2. CO2 is great but there are lots of things to perfect about a normal op before moving up to CO2


 i couldnt agree more.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

and for my next trick... I will flower clones with no roots...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

Morning Bugs...

What do you think of these things...?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 22, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and for my next trick... I will flower clones with no roots...


 this i gotta see...



GypsyBush said:


> Morning Bugs...
> 
> What do you think of these things...?
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> this i gotta see...


Oh... they just don't grow much... I have harvested quite a few miniatures from the old soaked foam setup that did not have a single strand of root...

an 8th of bud on a rotting stick with zero roots...

I don't recommend it... but I guess it is better than nothing...

I am having a real hard time with this whole thing here since surgery...

Power went out... shit goes wrong and I can't fix it...

Holy Fuck... I can't wait for things to start looking a bit more... better...



bugsrnme said:


> i think they are perfect and i hope you get yours cheaper than the 640 buchs i paid for mine.......
> 
> its worth the peace of mind though.


$365 delivered to the boondocks in Alaska...

Either I got a real good deal or I got scammed.... to be continued.... lol...


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 22, 2009)

Hey Bugs, 
I went down and got some hydroton and pots. The guy sold me net pots. 
He said it is what everyone uses. 

Did I fuck up and get the wrong pots?
I asked about the mesh bottom pots, and he said people don't really use those for flood and drain. 

Also wasn't sure about the weight, as my tray sits on top of my res. I didn't want to put too much weight on it so I got 5" pots instead of 6". The hydroton probably weighs about the same as wet rockwoll any ways, so the 6"ers shouldn't be a problem. 

What height do you think I will get with the 5" pots, and do you think they will be enough? Right now with 4" RW they are about 10" 
Thanks
10


----------



## doogleef (Feb 22, 2009)

The guy actually sold you netpots for flood hydro? Crook. Not good. They will work but understand, now you have to fill the WHOLE TRAY with hydroton instead of just the pots. You will not be able to move your plants around. Net pots become nothing more than a stand later in growth. 

Regular 6-8" garden pots with the 3-4 holes in the bottom is all that is needed in reality. Walmart garden section has them for cheap.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Feb 22, 2009)

my plants are in rockwool in hydroton in net pots and do great for sea of green
i mean heres my first grow and there in net pots


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 22, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> $365 delivered to the boondocks in Alaska...
> 
> Either I got a real good deal or I got scammed.... to be continued.... lol...


..do you just plug that into an outlet?..or is there some in wall wiring going on?


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 22, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Dial your OP in before you think about co2. CO2 is great but there are lots of things to perfect about a normal op before moving up to CO2


 great advice will do..damn! 2500 bucks?..thats insane..guess i will be waiting on that....anybody familiar with foxfarm nutes (big bloom in paticular) anybody??


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> ..do you just plug that into an outlet?..or is there some in wall wiring going on?


It plugs into a dryer/range outlet set up for 50 amps/220v...

The 110v cord plugs into a timer and the wall...

When the timer comes on... it energizes the 110v cord which energizes a relay inside the box... which energizes the lights...

Think of the relay as a switch... but instead of your finger turning it on or off, electricity does that... 

Did that make sense???

They make 30 amp and 50 amp boxes... google "30 amp timer box" or 50amp...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 22, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It plugs into a dryer/range outlet set up for 50 amps/220v...
> 
> The 110v cord plugs into a timer and the wall...
> 
> ...


----------



## IVotedForChange (Feb 22, 2009)

is there any recommended SOG hydro set up that is better for limited height space? i only have about 4' to work with, but by the time the plants are elevated height could be a concern.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> perfect sense,but is there a way to know which one is suitable for my home?..and i have a outlet over washer/dryer area is that what you mean dryer/range??..im terrified of electricity..seen a child hood friend catch the shock of his life..fucked my world up


what I meant was dryer and electric stove...

You need to look at the electrical box and see what is the amperage of the breaker on that outlet...

I am using a range outlet, rated for 50 amps... dryers are usually 30 amps...

Electricity kills... and so do fires... that is why we need to be careful...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

IVotedForChange said:


> is there any recommended SOG hydro set up that is better for limited height space? i only have about 4' to work with, but by the time the plants are elevated height could be a concern.


Follow this man's recipe and you will be very happy with the results...

But you gotta stick to the recipe... only change after you've baked a few cakes...

Best of Luck...

Get a harvest every 2 weeks

A batch of clones in rockwool

Al B. FAQt​


----------



## IVotedForChange (Feb 22, 2009)

i have seen that one many times but he explains nothing about his flood and drain table


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 22, 2009)

IVotedForChange said:


> i have seen that one many times but he explains nothing about his flood and drain table



Oh I see.. you need to know how it works...

This .GIF shows a pretty good animation...







And here is a good way to get started with it.. 

Hope this helps... 

From the pages of the... GrowFAQ

How do I make an ebb & flow

*How do I make an ebb & flow
hydroponic system?*





*The goal: To demonstrate the construction of an Ebb & Flow hydroponic system.*

The system being constructed is small, however the design is the same as larger systems.






 



 
*Parts list...*


 Restaurant bus tub, 15 1/2" x 20 1/2" x 4 1/2", flood tray.
 Restaurant bus tub, 15 1/2" x 20 1/2" x 7", reservoir.
 Reservoir lid, 15 3/4" x 22".
 Overflow fitting.
 Fill/drain fitting.
 Water pump, 70 gph.
 Tubing, 1/2" ID.
 Aquarium air pump.
 Air stones.
 Green air line.

Notice, in the pictures above, the one inch holes, in the flood tray for the overflow, and fill/drain fittings, also, the two inch holes in the lid, for the fittings to pass through.




 
A view of the plumbed flood tray with lid. See how it fits over the fittings.​ 



 
This is a view of the reservoir with lid, and plumbed flood tray.




 
Here, it's all assembled. The water and air pumps are not shown. The power cord, and air lines fit between, the reservoir and lid. A small notch may need to be added, to avoid pinching the air lines, and to help the flood tray sit level.




 
Assembled with six 5 1/2" square pots. Notice the easy access to both fittings. The fill/drain fitting has a connector for a 1/2" hose, under the screen. Remove the screen, connect the hose, turn the pump on, and pump out the nutrient solution. Makes reservoir change outs very easy.




 
Another view of the system.




 
*Note: Choosing a container...*

Not all containers are made equal. Some are very sturdy, while others are not. Using a weak container will only lead to failure and a flood. Choose heavy duty containers. Also, some containers will need a *center support* to keep them level under the weight of the nutrient solution.

*Note: About sizes...*

The reservoir should be large enough, to hold two, to three times the volume of the flood tray or table. The pump should be sized to flood the tray in 5 min. or less.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 23, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Hey Bugs,
> I went down and got some hydroton and pots. The guy sold me net pots.
> He said it is what everyone uses.
> 
> ...


 doogleaf was right on the $$$ and the other guy that did it with net pots, but that is the exception not the rule. of course it will work but they will never be as big as one....well let's just say his would have been bigger/better if he didnt use them. noone said it wont work. it is not ideal though. air pruning is real folks and it kills roots. you will quickly learnthat if the hydro guys knew what the hell they were talking about they would be growing instead of workin for commision.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 23, 2009)

hey people i just wanted to say that i'm proud of all of us and what we've done with this thread. it kinda turned into a family type setting where we can laugh and fight and ultimately learn. it is just wonderfull and thank you to all of you who help with newcomers. that is part of what killed al's will to go on. and that fucker has infinite patience. none of us are him but we will have grows as good or better from his efforts on this site. (his words , not mine)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 23, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you will quickly learnthat if the hydro guys knew what the hell they were talking about they would be growing instead of workin for commision.








​


----------



## doogleef (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow. A touchy-feely, Bugs. Quick, check his place for UFO's! He's either been anally probed or has grown a vagina.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 23, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Wow. A touchy-feely, Bugs. Quick, check his place for UFO's! He's either been anally probed or has grown a vagina.


LOL... 
I think that Bugs, like many of us... misses the hell out of Al ...

I totally understand why, but I wish he hadn't left...

At least the threads are there... Bugs should totally condense them into a FUCT SOG BIBLE...

What do you think?


----------



## justsaymint (Feb 23, 2009)

what is even going on


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 23, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Wow. A touchy-feely, Bugs. Quick, check his place for UFO's! He's either been anally probed or has grown a vagina.


 i quit doin anal years ago homo i got yer touchy feely 



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > LOL...
> ...


you damn dirty hippie, i dont wanna


justsaymint said:


> what is even going on


 we were just going over all the reasons that make me the weed baron and why you all should send me blood samples or money


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 23, 2009)

Some of the fan leaves are starting to get worse in color..they were already light in color change from the mag def.,so i was thinking that being they were already dying that they will continue to die..is this true?..or am i still having some defencies?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Some of the fan leaves are starting to get worse in color..they were already light in color change from the mag def.,so i was thinking that being they were already dying that they will continue to die..is this true?..or am i still having some defencies?


I haven't been following along and these guys post too much crap to warrant looking through it. If you wouldnt mind posting details again...What is your basic setup, what color are the leaves turning to, in veg/flower? any pictures?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 23, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I haven't been following along and these guys post too much crap to warrant looking through it.


 well arent we just grumpy today


----------



## Wohjew (Feb 23, 2009)

lol id say . can anyone help with a question? i posted in hydro forum its titled flip flop. im glad i stumbled across this site . lol i use to post on marijuana passion.com didt get answers or see posts for days so idecided to look for another site . thanks again


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 24, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well arent we just grumpy today


Glad I am not the only one... it was starting to get lonely here in grouchland...



Wohjew said:


> lol id say . can anyone help with a question? i posted in hydro forum its titled flip flop. im glad i stumbled across this site . lol i use to post on marijuana passion.com didt get answers or see posts for days so idecided to look for another site . thanks again


Dude... is your question, if we can help with a question???

Sure.. we can help...

But... I have a feeling you want to know more...

What is your question?

Maybe you will get more answers if you actually let people know what it is that you want to know...

Best of Luck to us all...


----------



## livesoul (Feb 24, 2009)

Yo question fellas, 

I'm about 3 weeks into flowering. My clones are looking great except that they are very tall and the nodes are spread out about 4-6inchs between each. Whats the average you guys usually have between each node in the flowering stage? Also, i'm growing Power Plant, Power Skunk, and Durbon Poison, 100% Sativas...


----------



## livesoul (Feb 24, 2009)

CustomHydro, where you at? How you looking in the flower chamber? I remember you and I started flowering about the same time. Check out the space between each node...what do you guys think?

Also guys, check out the fourth pic, thats a mother plant i through in the flowering room since i had the space. Why are the tips of the leaves curling up like that?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 24, 2009)

hey all, i'm setting up a ebb and flow SOG and i was hoping for some advice.
https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/165489-sprucezeus-sog-new-hydro-lots.html
much appreciated.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 24, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I haven't been following along and these guys post too much crap to warrant looking through it. If you wouldnt mind posting details again...
> 
> 
> Return of the Spork said:
> ...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 24, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Yo question fellas,
> 
> I'm about 3 weeks into flowering. My clones are looking great except that they are very tall and the nodes are spread out about 4-6inchs between each. Whats the average you guys usually have between each node in the flowering stage? Also, i'm growing Power Plant, Power Skunk, and Durbon Poison, 100% Sativas...



On my Jack Herers I am getting something around an inch as far as node density. Sometimes more on the stretchier ones. Since your stuff is 100% sativa then this is what I would expect to be seeing. I haven't grown a 100% sativa but it sure looks like one. Did those little clones stretch into those big fuckers in 3 weeks?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 24, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Setup is basic 4x6 tray 1k hps for flowering and i was going by these ridiculous guidlines i found in the "faq" section of RIU (how crazy) they should really tell you,ya conditions need to be perfect..anyway some pics of the leaves..sorry pics are bad


I had some leaves like that at one point in time and it ended up being PH problems. I figure it was causing nutrient lockout. What ph do you keep your nutes at?


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 24, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey people i just wanted to say that i'm proud of all of us and what we've done with this thread. it kinda turned into a family type setting where we can laugh and fight and ultimately learn. it is just wonderfull and thank you to all of you who help with newcomers. that is part of what killed al's will to go on. and that fucker has infinite patience. none of us are him but we will have grows as good or better from his efforts on this site. (his words , not mine)


Yep just one big happy family alright.


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 24, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I haven't been following along and these guys post too much crap to warrant looking through it. If you wouldnt mind posting details again...What is your basic setup, what color are the leaves turning to, in veg/flower? any pictures?



YEAAAAAA get some !!!!!!! I LOVE IT !!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 24, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Yep just one big happy family alright.


Can't be us... no one is naked..!!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 24, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Can't be us... no one is naked..!!!!!


Better?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 24, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Better?


hihi... naked people...hihihi....


----------



## BigBowls09 (Feb 24, 2009)

lol... i bet they were stoned!


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 24, 2009)

ph is kept at 5.8-6.1 AT ALL TIMES,but i was reading on another site and this is what ive found..maybe you guys can throw ya 2 cents on this one:
Hello everyone!






It has come to my attention that some advice I was giving out was incorrect.




In particular, my advice about Magnesium Deficiency and Epsom Salt. When I first started growing I was told (at another site that will remain nameless




) that Marijuana had very high needs for Magnesium and most hydro nutrients didn't have enough. So adding Epsom Salt was the trick to keeping Magnesium Deficiency away. So for every grow since then I&#8217;ve used Epsom salt, and I have advised others to do the same.






Well, The other day Ozgrowa informs me that, that is incorrect.




Well, I was shocked to say the least. He informed me that a low PH usually 'locks out' Magnesium and most hydroponic nutrients have plenty of it.... And some have too much.






So, being the computer geek that I am.. I immediately started researching this and found him to be quite correct.






*Here is the truth about Magnesium Deficiency*






First let's start off defining a few terms.






*Magnesium (Mg)*- is essential to photosynthesis in plants. It&#8217;s the "main molecule" in chlorophyll, the green coloring in green plants! Photosynthesis is the process by which plants use the sun&#8217;s energy to create carbohydrates. Without magnesium, plant leaves turn yellow (usually at the bottom) and will soon die. 

*PH*- is measured on a scale of 1-14 with 7 being "neutral". Acids are lower than 7 and alkalis (bases) are above 7. To be technical, the term pH refers to the potential hydrogen-hydroxyl ion content of a solution. Solutions ionize into positive and negative ions. If the solution has more hydrogen (positive) ions than hydroxyl (negative) ions then it is an acid (1-6.9 on the pH scale). Conversely if the solution has more hydroxyl ions than hydrogen it is alkaline (or base), with a range of 7.1-14 on the pH scale.
Pure water has a balance of hydrogen (H+) and hydroxyl (OH-) ions and is therefore pH neutral (pH 7). When the water is less than pure it can have a pH either higher or lower than 7.

*Why should you care about any of this?*






When the pH is not at the proper level marijuana will lose it's ability to absorb some of the essential elements required for healthy growth. For all plants there is a particular pH level that will produce optimum results. Marijuana likes it's hydroponic solution to be 5.5 to 6.1. Although most plants can still survive in an environment with a pH of 5.0 to 7.5.

If the pH is too high, marijuana suffers from a lack of iron, zinc, manganese, copper and boron. If the pH is too low, it lacks phosphoric acid, calcium, and magnesium. At lower pH (more acidic) ranges, diseases can thrive. Normally, plants tend to take up more acidic elements, causing pH levels to increase or drift up the scale.

Now, from my understanding of this is, you should let your hydroponic solutions 'drift' up to 5.9 to 6.0 to allow the Magnesium to be available without the addition of Epsom salt (which results in EDTA lockouts because we are adding too much Magnesium.)

Please correct me if I&#8217;m wrong on this Oz.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 24, 2009)

this is the guy who is like our AL B. on a diff. site response :
I think that summizes the situation very well st0ney, good job with that man!

Id also say that the whole system of nutrients is a delicate balance of +ve and -ve ions, adding a certain element such as Mg usually has the effect of altering the potential with a sudden and drastic availability of the element within solution, the plant uptakes this solution and the problem is *further* compounded as the plant goes further away from centre...I have read so many growers say "wow the plants have gone really green bafter I added the Epsom Salts" (excess Mg symptoms) then a few days later its "my plant has stopped growing and is starting to yellow in the leaves" (Iron lockout).... as a further example or approach to the overall picture of nutrient solutions think of ph correction....adding ph up (+ve ions) to a solution that you have added too much down ie acid (-ve) to, it shouldnt be done, the whol solution should be dicarded. As it is in DWC, NFT, Dripper,etc etc in hydroponics, if we discard and completly replace our solutions regularly (and use a hydroponics nutrient to begin with) deficiencies will become non existant. Occasionally, and I mean occasionally we will need to add a slight amount of Mg, and it should be fractional, but this should be such a rare situation if the other practises are correct.

Ph drift is a great thing, letting it climb to 5.9- 6.1 isnt going to have an adverse effect whatsoever, in fact the inverse is true, the rise will permit correct iron, potassium and phosphorous uptake and prevent the deficiencies that people claim to be experiencing. This is especially the case during flowering, the PH rise will result in slightly more P being absorbed so the constant battle to keep the PH at 5.5 or even lower I think is a little futile. 



Oz


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

what did i miss? why are we talking about ph....dammit now i gotta read. i keep mine at 5.8 and correct downward at 6.1-6.3 depending on where it is when i catch it.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Feb 25, 2009)

Howdy friendly water gardeners. Hopefully you guys can answer some questions for me.
I've been growing in soil for a while and have really taken to it. However, theres been this nagging feeling for a while that i'm just not growing to my potential. If only there were some way i could grow dope quicker and bigger than before...
AHA!!!! HYDRO!
So a while back i went down to my local hydro shop and orange box hardware store and spent a bunch of money. Heres what i purchased.





Elicent 6" fan and cooltube










2 2x4 tables and all the acoutrements: large rubbermaid roughneck reserviors, tubing, fittings, netpots, pumps, and i had some hydroton laying around from a friend who had to leave town.
I also got a "PT CLONER" which is essentially an aerocloner. I'm so tired of fucking around with rockwool. Its either too dry or too wet, grows algea on it and is expensive. Having purchased this machine, i'm sure i could build one myself for about $60. (i paid $200)  In any event, it appears to be working great so i'm not too beat up about it.





Anyhow, I've got my tables pretty much assembled, 1000w hps in the cooltube, and my clones are showing roots. so everything is coming together like madfire now. Theres just a few things i'm not clear on.

I don't want to use rockwool. My thoughts were that i would just be able to nestle roots gently among the hydroton pellets, is this going to be okay or will the plant need more support?

I have some nirvana white rhinos that i am vegging now, i expect the good females to become my mothers for this sog, How large of a clone should i take to ensure a decent yield with no veg time.

It takes about 30 minutes total for my table to fill and drain fully, any thoughts on how often i'm going to have to do this, 2? 3? 4 times a day? more?

How often am i going to want to flush my res? 

Also do you guys have any reccomendations for a good, not too expensive EC\PPM meter?

Thanks in advance for all your help, i'm sure i will have more questions, but this is a good start. I'll post more pics or info if required.
Sorry for the x-post, i'm just antsy and want answers.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> YEAAAAAA get some !!!!!!! I LOVE IT !!!


 and what exactly is it that you love about that comment.....we all work very hard on making this thread as confusing as possible and dont take it lightly when ....oh never mind

i am a weed baron now, i dont have time to be petty.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

> SpruceZeus said:
> 
> 
> > Howdy friendly water gardeners. Hopefully you guys can answer some questions for me.
> ...


sho nuff....keep your pimphabd strong


----------



## livesoul (Feb 25, 2009)

Bugs do you grow Sativas or Indicas? My sativas have a 4-6 inch spread between each node. I'm concerned i'm not going to yield much per clone....


----------



## livesoul (Feb 25, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> On my Jack Herers I am getting something around an inch as far as node density. Sometimes more on the stretchier ones. Since your stuff is 100% sativa then this is what I would expect to be seeing. I haven't grown a 100% sativa but it sure looks like one. Did those little clones stretch into those big fuckers in 3 weeks?



Yeah, its actually only been like 2 and a half weeks. I'm using floranova bloom at 1300ppm.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Bugs do you grow Sativas or Indicas? My sativas have a 4-6 inch spread between each node. I'm concerned i'm not going to yield much per clone....


 i thought i responded to this already....hmmmmm, anyway i grow white widow, it as are almost all strains now is a hybrid. they say it runs about 75% sativa and it stretches like a blonde cheerleader. 30 inches in 3 weeks easy. but they fill in at the end.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 25, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i thought i responded to this already....hmmmmm, anyway i grow white widow, it as are almost all strains now is a hybrid. they say it runs about 75% sativa and it stretches like a blonde cheerleader. 30 inches in 3 weeks easy. but they fill in at the end.


Right, and you have big spread between each node? 4-6 inches like?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

yes i do........


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 25, 2009)

what did i miss? why are we talking about ph....dammit now i gotta read.


bugsrnme said:


> i keep mine at 5.8 and correct downward at 6.1-6.3 depending on where it is when i catch it.


 well i figure it cant hurt to try this theory of ph @ 5.5-6.1..plants are 40 days old havent moved ..im going to put in fresh nutes today..im suprised no real in depth "al b. style" answer on that 1 though..weed baron of his game?....hmmm


----------



## doogleef (Feb 25, 2009)

The statement that most commercial nutes don't have enough Mg is a valid one. In fact a LOT of nutes on the market don't have any Mg in them.  Just check the label. If your nutes have less then about 2% mg. more will be needed. The PBP line makes you actually buy Cal_Mag for the MG as their base nutes are inadequate. It's not news that PH over 6.1 or under 5.5 causes lockout. Keep your PH at 5.8 if you can . Correct it when it gets above 6.1. Al was a stickler about PH under 6. "5.8" he said over and over again. In fact, he was prolly more strict on PH than most of us are.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 25, 2009)

yes he did..so whats ya take on "no epsom salt" theory and creating ya own mg. by letting ph drift??
and + rep to you brother..much appreciated


----------



## doogleef (Feb 25, 2009)

I would feel more comfortable using epsom if my nutes were low on Mg. It is cheap and easy. 

PH drifting is healthy in a certain range but I've never heard of it actually creating an element that is not already there. Can;t create or destroy matter. It is what it is.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

..im going to put in fresh nutes today..im suprised no real in depth "al b. style" answer on that 1 though..weed baron of his game?....hmmm[/quote]

hey everybody....paper got in a zinger there...i think he just burned me a lil bit.... very nice....now your almost as cool as sparkafire


now i guess i missed what type of response was needed but ph is not that complicated at all. just keep it where it belongs and look elsewhere for your issues once you know it aint that.

not that you didnt know that already


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 25, 2009)

..im going to put in fresh nutes today..im suprised no real in depth "al b. style" answer on that 1 though..weed baron of his game?....hmmm[/quote]

[/quote]hey everybody....paper got in a zinger there...i think he just burned me a lil bit.... very nice....


bugsrnme said:


> now your almost as cool as sparkafire


lol are you kidding me???..i cant even comment on that one.
ANYWAYZ!!..if i wanted to flush cause of the salt build up from all the bs..is there any "homemade" cleaning sloution i can make oir something or do i really have to go and buy clearex and read thats its nothing but h202 anyway?

now i guess i missed what type of response was needed but ph is not that complicated at all. just keep it where it belongs and look elsewhere for your issues once you know it aint that.

not that you didnt know that already


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 25, 2009)

i cant figure outthis quote thing for shit...how do you just have what you wanna respond to in a persons quote?..are you erasing???


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 25, 2009)

alright you.....this is my last post, i ga go ni night. i have decided that i am going to make this sog bible we speak of and condense als threads and this one and a couple others to make a one stop shop. dammit ladys and gents, i'm going for it. i'll do it similar to stinkbud (still mad at you btw, but i give credit when due) and the way he put together his aero/nft pdf ...fuckin brilliant and beautifull. it will take me the rest of my life i'm sure but i'm getting started this weekend. and when its done....look out for my ego......it'll be nasty. al's really gonna be proud of me when he reads it but he will probably take me down a notch or a 1000 for being such a weed baron.









> lol are you kidding me???..i cant even comment on that one.
> ANYWAYZ!!..if i wanted to flush cause of the salt build up from all the bs..is there any "homemade" cleaning sloution i can make oir something or do i really have to go and buy clearex and read thats its nothing but h202 anyway?


i never flush so i wont comment but i remember reading about you or someone having epsom salt issues ...anyway i use a heaping tablespoon in my 20 gallon tubs once a week. anymore than that and eeewwwwwwweeeeeeeeeee, no thanks



paperfetti said:


> i cant figure outthis quote thing for shit...how do you just have what you wanna respond to in a persons quote?..are you erasing???


 i cant tell you i am the weed baron it just happens for me . but if you wanted to try.......hit the quote button like normal then when you go to the reply screen it puts their quote in the box.....you highlight the sentence/s you want to quote then click on the yellow square quote box in the upper right side of the actual reply box. (if your mouse goes over it , it will say "quote"
then click it and bam!!! it wraps the words in a quote do hicky and you just put your first letter of your response on the right side of the last quote bar.

damn i just confused myself.....lol give it a shot. you can do it!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 25, 2009)

Bugs... get to work....!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Feb 25, 2009)

I know I know i retired but i think i will be that old retired guy that sits on his porch smokes camel no filters and yells at the kids as they ride by on their bikes If that's OK with everyone. 

After all I think i put in enough time to at least have that going for me. 

So Mr Paper It was smart of you not to comment to "WEED BARON" Bugsrnme because he miss spoke you could NEVER be even as cool as I for compared to me your a fuckin blow torch!!  

And Baron BUGS  you for even putting me in the same quote with that jackass!!  

Now this can go 1 of 2 ways lets see which one he takes. Taking bets now. 



bugsrnme said:


> hey everybody....paper got in a zinger there...i think he just burned me a lil bit.... very nice....now your almost as cool as sparkafire





paperfetti said:


> lol are you kidding me???..i cant even comment on that one.
> ANYWAYZ!!..


----------



## dmxcrew03402 (Feb 25, 2009)

Sorry to get in the middle of your thread but i have a couple quick questions about S.o.G method using the flood and drain tables. I was wondering if u had access to a lot of clones why wouldn't u want to just cram as many 4 inch cubes on your tray instead of using the net pots? I'm about to venture into an S.o.G op and was just wondering the main differences between the two styles. Appreciate the help


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 25, 2009)

heres my sog grow it just started and is 8 days old. well i guess at this time it is 9 days old. 10 LR2 hoping for alot of bud


----------



## livesoul (Feb 26, 2009)

dmxcrew03402 said:


> Sorry to get in the middle of your thread but i have a couple quick questions about S.o.G method using the flood and drain tables. I was wondering if u had access to a lot of clones why wouldn't u want to just cram as many 4 inch cubes on your tray instead of using the net pots? I'm about to venture into an S.o.G op and was just wondering the main differences between the two styles. Appreciate the help


Two main reasons, they would be so packed that not enough light would penetrate, also the roots would tangle. Usually your moving sections of the area around so tangled roots would damage your plants.


----------



## livesoul (Feb 26, 2009)

net pots also aren't really recommended, too much air and the roots escape and tangle as well.


----------



## dmxcrew03402 (Feb 26, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Two main reasons, they would be so packed that not enough light would penetrate, also the roots would tangle. Usually your moving sections of the area around so tangled roots would damage your plants.


I was gonna have a 1000 watt digi on each 4x4 table but check out this growS.O.G method he does the cube method


----------



## doogleef (Feb 26, 2009)

You will get plenty of light. The biggest issue with cramming in 4" cubes is the water frequency. You can only flood rockwool once a day. If you can get 5-6" square posts and fill them with medium you can flood more often (hydroton) you will be better off. 

4" cubes WILL WORK. 5" square pots full of medium will work better.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 26, 2009)

doogleef said:


> 4" cubes WILL WORK. 5" square pots full of medium will work better.


better or different? I think one could argue that forever...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 26, 2009)

Better =)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 26, 2009)

sounds like a one sided opinion to me...  ... lol...

The link I followed showed some pretty nice plants...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 26, 2009)

Of course it is opinion, but it is an opinion based off experience. Root growth alone in hydroton vs rockwool was no contest in my grow. I had a clone transplant into my system and one transplant into a RW cube and the difference in growth was pretty large. Of course I don't have pictures so take it as you will, and hydroton comes with lots of other bullshit that you don't have to deal with RW in. If you like watering once a day, then RW is your medium, but I liked the fast growth. Also my kitties love the random pebble on the ground to bat around. =)


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 26, 2009)

Oh! I hear you Spork...

I wouldn't go that route either, but I am SURE someone else could show up here and tell us RW haters all the great things about it...

Nothing is as one sided as we make it to be...

Just keeping it real and UNabsolute...

​


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> alright you.....this is my last post, i ga go ni night.
> 
> 
> > i have decided that i am going to make this sog bible we speak of and condense als threads and this one and a couple others to make a one stop shop.
> ...


i hope this is it


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

Ahhh, i cant get it...are u erasing any part of peoples post after you"quote" it??..anyway...what ppm do i start my lil sour diesel seedling on


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

YO I WAS WONDERING..I GOT A BUD DRYER FROM EBAY,BUT IT DIDNT COME WITH ANYTHING AS FAR AS HOW LONG IT WILL TAKE TO GET YA BUDS DRY...IM GOING TO DO MY OWN TASTE TEST OF COURSE,BUT WAS WONDERING ANYBODY FAMILIAR WITH BUD DRYERS (CANT FIND A PIC)..IT DOESNT have the heating element to it aS al b.'s,but i think it will dry in 5 days..but on another note..how do you guys know when ya plants are ready to harvest???


----------



## dmxcrew03402 (Feb 26, 2009)

doogleef said:


> You will get plenty of light. The biggest issue with cramming in 4" cubes is the water frequency. You can only flood rockwool once a day. If you can get 5-6" square posts and fill them with medium you can flood more often (hydroton) you will be better off.
> 
> 4" cubes WILL WORK. 5" square pots full of medium will work better.


Thanks for all the help guys, that has answered a lot of q's. On that link he says he floods once every 2 hours with the lights on for a total of 6 waterings. If one had access to a lot of clones and was doing this for a "commecial style setup" would u use the pots or just straight rw.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Oh! I hear you Spork...
> 
> I wouldn't go that route either, but I am SURE someone else could show up here and tell us RW haters all the great things about it...
> 
> ...


dont mind me im just trying this quote thing out


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 26, 2009)

Mesh pots work great. The roots do get tangled in them. In sog you are growing small plants anyways. A 4 inch rockwool cube can handle any plant. Someone said that mesh pots give the roots too much oxygen. Absolutely false. The more oxygen the better. Air and oxygen are too different things. If your roots are hanging in the AIR they may dry out. But oxygen can be applied dissolved in water. Sog with 5 inch mesh pots and 4 inch rockwool cubes is easy to get gram a watt. I'm going to do it with the seeds i get from the grow happing now. Wish i could do it the first time but i need the seeds and therefore the males. Check it out on my journal. Does anyone else get one gram a what fairly easily with hydro and after maybe their 3rd grow? People always talk about it but its so easy. The first grow I did had a 1000 watt hps with about 80% of the light hitting everything but the plants. Temp prob 98 literally. Got maybe 8 ounces dry. Thats weak as hell. About .25 grams/watt. Second time same room soil and a 400 watt hps only. We painted the room this time and put plants at every angle hitting all the light. We got 10 ounces then. The 3rd grow we switched to hydro and added the little plants to the side. We used to 400s this time and got about .9 watt. After that it was easy. Hopefully some people decide to add some small plants to the light that would otherwise be wasted. It could easily mean a few more ounces from a 400. just add 20 tiny little plants all around or so and be laughing. These were 90 day grows. Someone also said the clay pellets are great. I'm going to try them. Never done them. Thanks man. I got my info from some of the people on this thread and all over this site. this is a great site. I want to know how others get 1 gram watt please with sog. I love to hear about super clean efficient setups.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

> i have decided that i am going to make this sog bible we speak of and condense als threads and this one and a couple others to make a one stop shop.


 i had to erase all the other crap you said just to get this lil piece..is that how you do it??








> i never flush


so i assume that ya buds taste great otherwise you would have done something about it...so no change in quality?


BTW..when your plants are starting to take in nutes..do i just add nutes straight to res. to get ppm's back in the 1400??


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

is there any reason why my "fox farm big bloom" (bat guano) just sits at the bottom of my res.?..cant tell if the plants are actually using this stuff because when i got to clean out res. its just sitting there..i dont get it


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 26, 2009)

Its using the nutrients even though you throw away the dirt. Its water soluble. The plant doesnt suck up dirt, just the dissolved nutes.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

ahhh so it is working...cool..thnx


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 26, 2009)

Should be. Anything that a plant absorbs is water soluble. I don't know if you could add more though. You decide what looks healthy. good luck.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

when people say things like " 1tsp per gallon..do they mean the size of ya res (gallon wise) or do they mean the gallons your using of water?..i always thought it went by the gallons of water your using


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 26, 2009)

Isn't it the same thing? Whether you measure it in the res of before pouring it in?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 26, 2009)

1982grower said:


> *Someone* said that mesh pots give the roots too much oxygen. Absolutely false.


I will leave this one for Bugs...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

1982grower said:


> Isn't it the same thing? Whether you measure it in the res of before pouring it in?


 what i mean is my res. is 70 gallons..i use half that or a little more than half..so is it 1 tsp/gallon at 35 gallons or 70??


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 26, 2009)

my sour d seedling sprouted...what ppm's should i start my seedlings at?


----------



## dmxcrew03402 (Feb 26, 2009)

1982grower said:


> Mesh pots work great. The roots do get tangled in them. In sog you are growing small plants anyways. A 4 inch rockwool cube can handle any plant. Someone said that mesh pots give the roots too much oxygen. Absolutely false. The more oxygen the better. Air and oxygen are too different things. If your roots are hanging in the AIR they may dry out. But oxygen can be applied dissolved in water. Sog with 5 inch mesh pots and 4 inch rockwool cubes is easy to get gram a watt. I'm going to do it with the seeds i get from the grow happing now. Wish i could do it the first time but i need the seeds and therefore the males. Check it out on my journal. Does anyone else get one gram a what fairly easily with hydro and after maybe their 3rd grow? People always talk about it but its so easy. The first grow I did had a 1000 watt hps with about 80% of the light hitting everything but the plants. Temp prob 98 literally. Got maybe 8 ounces dry. Thats weak as hell. About .25 grams/watt. Second time same room soil and a 400 watt hps only. We painted the room this time and put plants at every angle hitting all the light. We got 10 ounces then. The 3rd grow we switched to hydro and added the little plants to the side. We used to 400s this time and got about .9 watt. After that it was easy. Hopefully some people decide to add some small plants to the light that would otherwise be wasted. It could easily mean a few more ounces from a 400. just add 20 tiny little plants all around or so and be laughing. These were 90 day grows. Someone also said the clay pellets are great. I'm going to try them. Never done them. Thanks man. I got my info from some of the people on this thread and all over this site. this is a great site. I want to know how others get 1 gram watt please with sog. I love to hear about super clean efficient setups.


Thanks for the info grower. This is my deli ma, i want to grow as many plants as i can to get as much as i can and i have access to as many clones as i need to run multiple tables on a perpetual harvest but if growing in straight 4 inch rockwool cubes crammed together won't yeild as much as fewer plants in 5 inch net pots then i might as well have less to take care of in terms of less plants. So whats the verdict? Cubes or Net Pots? Thanks again


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

dmxcrew03402 said:


> So whats the verdict? Cubes or Net Pots? Thanks again


Neither... use regular pots...

Netpots are not recommended... 

If you have any questions as to why WE are saying this, read these and get back to me...

Al B. FAQt

A batch of clones in rockwool

Get a harvest every 2 weeks

All of the answers in this silly thread are there...

Except for the stuff Bugs insists on doing... that stuff is all here...

*How not to grow dope...

Stay tuned...
*


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

A couple of pics for you guys to critique...

The current tray to look at...

























An Indica that made it's way in with the Sativas...







And the Veg area with the moms, clones and a few edibles...








​


----------



## deezbud (Feb 27, 2009)

update on how my things are going, how do you like it?


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

deezbud said:


> update on how my things are going, how do you like it?



Uh.. that looks like a very productive room...


----------



## doogleef (Feb 27, 2009)

Journal excerpt just to keep you in the circle  :



doogleef said:


> Day 30
> 1120PPM
> 6.0PH
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Except for the stuff Bugs insists on doing... that stuff is all here...
> 
> *How not to grow dope...*
> 
> *Stay tuned...*


 what the hell is that supposed to mean?



paperfetti said:


> my sour d seedling sprouted...what ppm's should i start my seedlings at?


 start them off on 1/4 strength nutes



GypsyBush said:


> I will leave this one for Bugs...


 nope....i'm above it man.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 27, 2009)

dmxcrew03402 said:


> Thanks for all the help guys, that has answered a lot of q's. On that link he says he floods once every 2 hours with the lights on for a total of 6 waterings. If one had access to a lot of clones and was doing this for a "commecial style setup" would u use the pots or just straight rw.


 pots...because even if you can get away with flooding rw that often with no ill effects it still will not oxygenate the root zone as well as hydroton. period...end of story.



paperfetti said:


> dont mind me im just trying this quote thing out


 i think your gettin' better.



> paperfetti said:
> 
> 
> > i had to erase all the other crap you said just to get this lil piece..is that how you do it??
> ...


no, only top off with fresh ph'd water and let your plants take what they need. then change it out and clean it every 2-3 weeks. al does 2 i do 3 .



paperfetti said:


> when people say things like " 1tsp per gallon..do they mean the size of ya res (gallon wise) or do they mean the gallons your using of water?..i always thought it went by the gallons of water your using


 well unless your talking about something non sog related....the water your "using" IS your res. and yes it's per gallon of whatever sized container it is ultimately going into.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 27, 2009)

btw....all of you guy, nice plants .....gypsy i'm so impressed you've been able to keep goin brother and not only get by but fuckin churn out a top notch pro set up like that. very well done sir. 

we might have to consider you for membership into the baronhood.


i know a guy.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i think your gettin' better.
> 
> .


..if thats how you do it..then i think igot it..im really starting to digg you bugs...very cooldude...nohomo!!!...damn you said you be charging these suckers..ahh uh,i mean clients 35 a g??..did i get that right??


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> pots...because even if you can get away with flooding rw that often with no ill effects it still will not oxygenate the root zone as well as hydroton. period...end of story.
> 
> 
> i think your gettin' better.
> ...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> > lno, only top off with fresh ph'd water andet your plants take what they need.
> 
> 
> the reason i asked is this...How do I tell if my PPM/EC is too high or too low?
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> btw....all of you guy, nice plants .....gypsy i'm so impressed you've been able to keep goin brother and not only get by but fuckin churn out a top notch pro set up like that. very well done sir.
> 
> we might have to consider you for membership into the baronhood.
> 
> ...


Well thanks you Bugs...Those are some kind words... 

It hasn't been easy... but now that I look back on it, it's nothing I can't do with one leg tied behind my back... lol...  

As for this guy you know...instead of Baronhood, can he hook me up with a few hot chicks with low moral standards?

The idea of being in a group full of guys...well .. lets just say I prefer girls....lol...


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Feb 27, 2009)

Since I have been posting in here, felt I might as well post some pictures to go along.

This is my one and only vent. 640cfm on a speed controller. It goes to my 600 and 400 vent hoods






Here is a peek inside the frower room


















Here are some bud shots @ 41 days of flowering. Some with and some w/o flash





















Let me know what you think so far.

10


----------



## Return of the Spork (Feb 27, 2009)

Hey bugs, I let a batch root into the medium and then put it in flower, and to be honest the difference I am noticing is that they stretch more but the node density kind of sucks. I guess it is give/take but I think I am going to just throw the new clones directly in again instead of giving them that extra root time.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Hey bugs, I let a batch root into the medium and then put it in flower, and to be honest the difference I am noticing is that they stretch more but the node density kind of sucks. I guess it is give/take but I think I am going to just throw the new clones directly in again instead of giving them that extra root time.


Nice to know Spork...

Thanks!


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 27, 2009)

Gypsy bush your garden looks weak. you prob only get like 5000 ounces a month eh? How do you survive on such a small grow room? Kidding. Thats a big garden and with the money i get from this grow i'm doing now i would love to do one like that. I don't know about the power though. Damn. who cares about power when you yield like that. Even if you only get .5 g watt youd be paid!! good luck man


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

1982grower said:


> Gypsy bush your garden looks weak.


I know... I am so working on it though... it doesn't show... but I am...



1982grower said:


> you prob only get like 5000 ounces a month eh?


I get just enough to keep myself tranquilized... Pain is my Mistress and she loves pot...



1982grower said:


> How do you survive on such a small grow room?


I don't... I smoke it all... 

I work for a living... and I'll get back to it just as soon as I can walk worth a damn again...



1982grower said:


> Kidding.


I'm not....



1982grower said:


> Thats a big garden and with the money i get from this grow i'm doing now i would love to do one like that.


Big? are you serious? dude... I am an amateur, with the equivalent of guitar hero when compared to a real grow...

A big grow... I am not even in the same universe...

Nope.. just a newb with some time in his hands...



1982grower said:


> I don't know about the power though.


I hate power... I have always rebelled against authority too...



1982grower said:


> Damn. who cares about power when you yield like that.


You gotta be carefull... fires happen... (I almost did it (again) Bugs... caught the cord as it was melting...)



1982grower said:


> Even if you only get .5 g watt youd be paid!! good luck man


Paid??? now there's something I haven't been in LOOOONG time...

Thanks! You too!


----------



## 1982grower (Feb 27, 2009)

In one year a garden that size could convince me to move to the tropics with the money. I'll admit i would do it 90% for profit. I smoke at most 10 grams week. I know what you mean though. It doesn't seem to far off to have a 10000 watt garden. Seems almost normal after reading this site alot. I'll do it one day and show you guys the rewards of my work in the future. I want a nice boat car house. we'll all get it with the info from this site. good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

1982grower said:


> In one year a garden that size could convince me to move to the tropics with the money. I'll admit i would do it 90% for profit. I smoke at most 10 grams week. I know what you mean though. It doesn't seem to far off to have a 10000 watt garden. Seems almost normal after reading this site alot. I'll do it one day and show you guys the rewards of my work in the future. I want a nice boat car house. we'll all get it with the info from this site. good luck everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!


I am going to try and be nice...

But let me explain something about myself...

I do not grow for money... In fact I HATE money...

You want a boat and a car and plane and julio...work for it... get an education... work hard... fight..

growing plants for me is a very spiritual thing...

I am a Gypsy.. I am weird and I don't expect you to understand or even like me... but it infuriates me to read your post...

I am sure you are a nice guy... I do not mean to cross you in any way...

But I grow my plants because I love them...

They give me buds because they love me back....

If I got no buds.. I would still grow... as I grow many other plants...

You can do whatever you want... and I'll help out when I know something useful..

But people like you and Bugs are like slave traders... or pimps... neither of which ranks very high on my list... although I love Bugs... he is allowed to be whatever his little alleged mind wants to think it is... 

But anyways...

I hope you get everything you are looking for... but be careful what you look for... you might just get it...

As for me... all I want is to have a chat with the walrus... smoke a bowl with the beaver... sing songs with the wolves and stare in awe at the wonders of the natural world...

You guys can keep all the cash you think you need... to me, it's not even a good fire starter...

Well, now I know I am going to get murdered by a bunch drug smuggling slave traders from Africa... or maybe it's just one...

either way let's get it over with...

1982... I'm not impressed...

Cheers...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 27, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> ]..if thats how you do it..then i think igot it..


i thinbk your getting close....


> im really starting to digg you bugs...very cooldude...nohomo!!!...


i love you too


> damn you said you be charging these suckers..ahh uh,i mean clients 35 a g??..did i get that right??


[/QUOTE]no....that would be illegal and i would never do that but if one were so inclined....



> . so if my ppms fall under 1400 just top off with fresh phd water??..what do you ph ya fresh water to?


[/QUOTE]yes top off with fresh water that has been ph'd to 5.8 and it will help keep your res from swinging too far one way when you add h2o, you'll still need to correct down most likely so you could wait till you add the water then correct down as needed.



GypsyBush said:


> Well thanks you Bugs...Those are some kind words...
> 
> It hasn't been easy... but now that I look back on it, it's nothing I can't do with one leg tied behind my back... lol...
> 
> ...


 there arent any dirty lil eskimos up there to mess around with? i hear the inuit people are some freaks in the sheets.



Return of the Spork said:


> Hey bugs, I let a batch root into the medium and then put it in flower, and to be honest the difference I am noticing is that they stretch more but the node density kind of sucks. I guess it is give/take but I think I am going to just throw the new clones directly in again instead of giving them that extra root time.


 i have found that giving mine the extra week in veg makes them grow a lil too good and i'm switching back to 2 weeks and straight to flower. my buds are much denser when i do it that way.



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > I am going to try and be nice...
> ...


try not to take it to heart 1982 he means well.





and that ladies and gents is why i love the gypsy. he's real at all times and i respect that. even if he is a lil off


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 27, 2009)

I asked the doc to try and fix my head with some of the screws that he took out from my leg... but he said that many screws didn't exist...


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 28, 2009)

I wonder how many people do it for money here at rollitup probably alot.
I do it not to spend money, hence save money, but the occasional friend thats willing to give me $40 for an 1/8
well if I need food


----------



## deezbud (Feb 28, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Since I have been posting in here, felt I might as well post some pictures to go along.
> 
> This is my one and only vent. 640cfm on a speed controller. It goes to my 600 and 400 vent hoods
> 
> ...


looks to me you could cram a few more in your trays..


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

Bugs said:


> bugs gets popcorn and settles down for a good post.


 Sweet Popcorn... caramelized with chocolate.. homemade of course... yumm...




Bugs said:


> hate is such a strong word for a hippie to use.




Well, you are the one that says I am a hippie...

I am a Gypsy... with some very heavy hippie influences, but do not let that kid you.. I am capable of horrible things... 





Bugs said:


> he does work hard gypsy as do i. i'm a chemical operator (look it up) most people cant make it through the schooling and training to do what i do (as with many professions , not just mine) so lets not get off the " spiritual track" and start being ugly.



 
I have worked and supported myself since I was 12 years old...

I did not finish high school, (got a GED)... worked my ass off.. to go to school and prosper...

After 17 years of hard ass work, I fell, mangled my leg and LOST EVERYTHING I HAD BUILT UP TO THIS POINT IN MY LIFE...

I can't work, I am probably never gonna fly an airplane commercially again... and you guys are bitching at me about how hard your job is.. or how hard it is to get one...?!?!?!?!

FUCK THAT... I feel insulted...

If I can do it.. anyone can...

Is it hard... yes.. but ueee... (that's baby talk)...

You want ugly... go to poor parts of the world where mothers are mixing flour with water to feed their newborn because they are so hungry they HAVE NO MILK...

Ugly is right around the corner, I have seen it...people dying of disease, famish...

You guys are complaining with your bellies full..

Tsk Tsk... I thought better of you...

Get off your ass and get to work... plain and simple...

Now if you are lazy and DON"T WANT TO WORK.. then just fess up and be that way, but do not try to put it off on the economy... or the whatever else other than your laziness...
 



Bugs said:


> and for me as well, so i do take a lil offense to your rant, but i understand your point so i digress. i'm also a realist and money...hate it or not....makes MOST of the world go round.




Money is important because the people make it so...

It is just a piece of paper... 

You can't eat it... can't build a house with it...

It's shit, worthless... but people have been conned... what can I say...

I live to be in AWE... not to perpetuate some motion that will eventually be our own demise...




Bugs said:


> we love your hippie ass



 
 Now you made me blush....




Bugs said:


> however unreasonably biased your opinions might be....



 
 Well, I am a very unreasonable person...

It's really a good thing that I saw so much bad when I was young and decided to be good...

A person with my intensity of character could be a real asshole to world...




Bugs said:


> we really can get into it if your up to it.....fuckin' slave traders !?!?!?!?....wow, nice. pimps , ok i like that one, and your rankiong structure is flawed brother. i keeps my pimphand strong at all times and you should do the same. i love you too and i'm still a weed baron with awthorataw!!!!



 
 I like to keep my hands strong and clean... I eat with them...

No offense Bugs... but using anyone or anything for personal gain... well, the whole personal gain is what bothers me...

It divides us.. creates jealousy.... and all kinds of shit that have snowballed into our world today...

 



Bugs said:


> ahhhh the half-hearted warning wrapped in condesention. fuckin' priceless.



 
 Nothing half hearted about that... 100% business there...

In true Gypsy fashion he has been warned.. 




Bugs said:


> we all like to enjoy the wonders of the universe in our own ways.....for someone so "FREE" you sure have some totalitarian viewpoints. might wanna turn that rightous thinking inwards from time to timeto clean house a lil bit.




Bugs I am not dumb... I know very well who I am and what I am dealing with...

I have made it a point to isolate myself and have taught myself to not follow certain paths....

If I ended up in a position of authority, I would be corrupted...

And I would abuse many of the qualities that I believe I have right into flaws...

My totalitarianism is very dangerous... and I know it...

I do clean house often, but I have come depend on my stubbornness to keep me from switching to the dark side...

Bugs... I could be so rich... so mean and evil.. it's not even funny...

So I choose a simple life... and THAT is for the better of all humankind...




Bugs said:


> thank you, i plan on it. and i would imagine it would make pretty good kindling.......isit something to do with the ink you think?



 
I think it absorbs and retains a lot of moisture...
 



Bugs said:


> i will do nothing of the sort other than stand up for myself and my beliefs. i have told you before i enjoy your opinions and insight always....not just when it's convenient or i agree.



 
 We are more alike than I had realized... in some aspects...




Bugs said:


> no bashing someone for their passions or beliefs. i think we are all better than that (most days)




Oh... c'mon everyone deserves a spanking every once in a while...
 



Bugs said:


> try not to take it to heart 1982 he means well.



 
I do mean my best, but everything I said came from the heart... so you can take it however you want...

But let me say this... if I didn't care, I would not have said anything...




Bugs said:


> and that ladies and gents is why i love the gypsy. he's real at all times and i respect that. even if he is a lil off




I am a lot off, and most of the time I, expect....

but wrong or not, I speak my mind... 



GreenGold said:


> I wonder how many people do it for money here at rollitup probably alot.
> I do it not to spend money, hence save money, but the occasional friend thats willing to give me $40 for an 1/8
> well if I need food


Hey man... I never said there was anything wrong with selling some of your stash...

It is just a thing of purpose...

If you want to get rich.. go to work... it's simple...

Plants, just like horses.. ARE NOT OUR SLAVES...

All beings in the planet should be free...

My plants are not whores, or prisioners, they do not even represent a dollar figure...

My job represents the dollar...

My plants represent my calm side... my passion and compassion... it feeds me patience to deal with the assholes of the world...

As I said.. if in the end they think I am deserving, I get buds...

and guess what?!?!?! I HAVE NEVER *EVER* BEEN DISAPPOINTED WITH A HARVEST....

Even outdoors when the cows would come and eat it most of it... there was ALWAYS some buds for the Gypsy...

Do it for love.. not money... don't get your plants caught up in all that...

But as with anything, if you do have a surplus... why not trade it for something you are short of?...

get it..? it's the principle behind it...

And Bugs.. I am sorry.. if one is growing for money... it is not spiritual... it's financial...


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 28, 2009)

gyp i wouldnt say im rich or any of those things and no i dont get my hands dirty...havent had to do that for some time after finding myself and my love for music...but my love for music is very spiritual..i feel im doing the world (or the community of my genre of music) a great service...people have actually came to me and said "wow!..you made that beat?"..."that song really got me through some ruff times"..and truthfully that is all i need to hear to keep going..but at the same time,i want to get compensated for my work (18-20 hrs a day in studio..you damn right!!)..just like we all do..and i respect the fact that your smart enough to know that money will change you..but long b4 money there was the 7 deadly sins...if your spiritual enough to know that,then why fear money or the evils it bring..when i was 19 i received a check for a few beats i did..it was over 100k..it didnt change me one bit..just my street address...the 1st thing i did was paid off my moms house..everyone thought i was gone buy this car i wanted (which i did on a later date)...but if your responsible b4 money,then you should be ok with it...my saying is money doesnt change you..it just make you more of what you already are..so if your a day to day asshole w/o money..then you will become the corporate asshole with money...thats my 2 cents


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 28, 2009)

surplus for trade,... I like that
realistically no matter what we say, if its for personal or not, most of us would get charged with running a sophisticated marijuana lab for profit.
since i am in not as lenient state as say California, I have to make it worth my while.
Thats why I DO think of my plants in terms of money... I am a farmer not a botanist, but if you like the relaxing part of growing than so be it.

deep down we all r gypsies, at least the more honorable ones of us.


----------



## paperfetti (Feb 28, 2009)

gyp..1 question though..because you did it THEN!!..doesnt mean it can be done NOW!!..with over 5 MILLION people out of work and unemployment at an all time high..how can u say so freely..go get a job??..theres hundreds of thousands of kids who bust there ass and for what??..when they graduate there back at moms house...why if its so easy?...kids are FORCED to work jobs that has nothing to do with the hard work and dedication it took to get there degrees..where really in a fucked up time and for you to say "go get a job" is a slap in the face to my nephew who has worked so hard and kids around the globe just like him..must be nice not have to worry bout the economic struggles that most of us are going through..because you are obviously good in that dept.


----------



## GreenGold (Feb 28, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> gyp..1 question though..because you did it THEN!!..doesnt mean it can be done NOW!!..with over 5 MILLION people out of work and unemployment at an all time high..how can u say so freely..go get a job??..theres hundreds of thousands of kids who bust there ass and for what??..when they graduate there back at moms house...why if its so easy?...kids are FORCED to work jobs that has nothing to do with the hard work and dedication it took to get there degrees..where really in a fucked up time and for you to say "go get a job" is a slap in the face to my nephew who has worked so hard and kids around the globe just like him..must be nice not have to worry bout the economic struggles that most of us are going through..because you are obviously good in that dept.


some get lucky, some work their ass' off, some do it all for nothing...

life


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 28, 2009)

gypsy.....the main difference i see between us and you is that not 1.....not f'n 1 of us is castagating you for your ways or beliefs. your needs have been our only concern up till this point. we are all a bunch of hippies deep down, thats not an insult silly. we dont ever say "if you were a weed baron your leg wouldnt hurt or if you had $$$$ you'ld be fine" all we do is wish you well. your still entitled to your viewpoint and you make some good points, but it simply is not as black and white as you try to make it seem.


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

I read all of the posts...

Everyone here has a very valid point...

You guys are all pretty smart... that is why I come here in the first place...

But lets get something straight...

I am crazy... there is just no ifs or buts...

I have been this way all my life... and hopefully I will continue this way until I die...

Do you really want to talk to a crazy gypsy who lives with Eskimos about beliefs... 

Personally I'd think that's a waste of time... I am OBVIOUSLY ticking to a different tune...


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> gypsy.....the main difference i see between us and you is that not 1.....not f'n 1 of us is castagating you for your ways or beliefs. your needs have been our only concern up till this point. we are all a bunch of hippies deep down, thats not an insult silly. we dont ever say "if you were a weed baron your leg wouldnt hurt or if you had $$$$ you'ld be fine" all we do is wish you well. your still entitled to your viewpoint and you make some good points, but it simply is not as black and white as you try to make it seem.


Bugs.. I am sorry if you or anyone felt castigated by my points of view...

It was never my intention to say that any of you shoulf be like me....

Fuck that... 1 is enough... 

You guys do what you do... I'll still think what I think, but please don't ever feel that me telling you guys how I feel is me telling you should change...

Who the fuck am I to tell anyone about anything...

I am the biggest dumbass fuck up in the world...

How many times have you heard me say I am full of shit...???

dude... I'm crazy...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Feb 28, 2009)

> Do you really want to talk to a crazy gypsy who lives with Eskimos about beliefs...
> 
> Personally I'd think that's a waste of time... I am OBVIOUSLY ticking to a different tune...


[/QUOTE]i can think of noone i'd rather talk to 



> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > Bugs.. I am sorry if you or anyone felt castigated by my points of view...
> ...


passionate yes....dumb, not a chance.....crazy, weeeeeellllllllllll maybe just a lil


----------



## GypsyBush (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks Bugs...​


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 1, 2009)

hey you guys are the shit,but honestly this forum has become about being amongst friends than carrying on tradition (al b. style),so on that note..i will just continue to just ask questions about what i need to know..stay real!!


----------



## doogleef (Mar 1, 2009)

So much love and opinion being tossed about.


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 1, 2009)

Just some pics of my new setup to keep anyone motivated. LR2 11 days old


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 1, 2009)

well half are doing well other half are slowly coming along.... stupid me took half clones 6 days later anyhow kinda screws things up . roots are poking out of the bottom of my 6in pots is it okay to bring on the nutes... very lightly i might add  once the one table takes off in growth im just gonna flower the other even though its behind abit . so what do you guys think about the nutes, is it ok to start feeding ? using Advanced nutes sensi grow/bloom a+b


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 1, 2009)

if it's got roots it can handle nutes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

OK... Bugs.. Sparks.. Spork...

I know one of you is using hygrozyme or some shit.. right?

I am trying to help out someone that is using the organic Fox Farm trio and they need pathogen control ASAP... 

Can one of you chime in please...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Oh.. and I did get a journal started.. sort of..

Gypsy's Picture Depot

​


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 2, 2009)

Stuff isn't cheap, but that is relative to how much you need it. With h2o2 I got lots of algae scum, with hygozyme, after 2 weeks I get a tiny tiny amount if any. I probably wouldn't need it so much if my light shielding was perfect but oh well. Also it supposedly it also eats up dead root matter and keeps the roots healthy as well. I have no reason not to believe it, and it works for my algae so for now I continue to use it in all of my tanks. Once I get perfect light shields and otherwise I may not use it anymore except in small amounts or for burst dosing. But if you have pathogen problems it worked for me. 

Granted I am E/F in Hydroton using Sensi 2 Part. I think there are lots of hygrozyme type products out there, like sensizyme and stuff.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Hey Spork...

Thanks for the reply man...

But I am wondering if it is compatible with *organic* nutes...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 2, 2009)

And in other news, I think it's my turn.

Couple from one of the recent Jacks to be slain, went 68 days. I took some at 61 and some at 68, the 61 seems to have the high I am looking for, though I expect more out of this one.

I just love how they spear out in the end. Just long clusters of bud out of bud out of bud.

Rest is of the currently prettier cab. On the left are all Jacks, some taller than the last tray and they are at 5 weeks.

The right side are some Poison and more Jacks. They are at 2 weeks.

Pic kind of sucks due to the way the lighting is done, but you should be able to see enough.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 2, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hey Spork...
> 
> Thanks for the reply man...
> 
> But I am wondering if it is compatible with *organic* nutes...


Ah can't help ya there, looks like no but that isn't backed up by much other than a half-assed google search. There are all sorts of beneficial bacteria that can be used in that case anyways right?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 2, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> And in other news, I think it's my turn.
> 
> Couple from one of the recent Jacks to be slain, went 68 days. I took some at 61 and some at 68, the 61 seems to have the high I am looking for, though I expect more out of this one.
> 
> ...


Beautiful pics Spork...

Those buds look very delicious... could you describe the smell...?

I bet it's dank... hehehe...

Really nice steup... BRAVO!!!


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 2, 2009)

The carbon filter does a decent enough job but I am beginning to be concerned about improving that. 

It is really hard to discern qualities of the scent because I have been around it for like 6 months straight. I have accumulated genetics of different kinds through clones, but these Jacks were all originally from seed so I have had plenty of face time with them and am getting numb to the smell. When they are all cured and all is said and done they have a citrusy character, more on the lemony side I believe. But smell is one of my weakest senses so I should really let someone else tell me what they think it smells like. All in all it certainly smells great. I tend to notice that if I don't flush they smell kind of earthy/christmasy. I can't identify the scent but I know it from walking into the holiday type stores in the mall around christmastime. It could just be a curing byproduct and unrelated to the flush, but I will know in time.


----------



## livesoul (Mar 2, 2009)

Yo fellas, can you post up some pics of your plants when they are about 1 month into flowering and then at harvest? I was looking to compare them to mine which are a couple days away from 1 month in. Thanks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

*Hey Bugs...

This is for you...

*... here is a prime example of a clone that was kept too wet and never developed roots...



...this is the root system at the day of harvest...

...that's 3 weeks trying to root with the other clones and 2 moths flowering without roots...

...how about that ?!?!?...






























And livesoul...

Here are my babies at about 30 days of flower...






​


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *Hey Bugs...
> 
> This is for you...
> 
> ...


Holy crap! Thats amazing!!!!
Marijuana is truly a gift. For all of mankind to enjoy, at a reasonable price <jk>

I've had plants with pretty sorry root systems before but thats crazy!!
And here i was thinking plants won't take up nutrients until they're rooted. What a resiliant plant. As hard as it is to successfully grow good marijuana, its almost impossible to completely fail. 
In all seriousness, i understand you dislike for the way ganja is treated like a commodity. Personally, I find it to be a very spirtual herb and am sometimes taken completely aback by the criminal element that surrounds it. 
Having said that, if it wasn't for "for-profit growers" i probably would never have developed the connection i have with marijuana. Its the middlemen that jack up the price, short bags, carry guns and are generally the real trouble.
I'm really high on some ultra haze  right now so i lost my point, but keep on fightin' the good fight!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 3, 2009)

I have not posted in a while so here goes.....


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

Pretty amazing... talk about survival skills... that thing was READY to be pollinated and produce seeds...

As for the commodity thing...

I do not mind it being a commodity... I just hate the disrespect for all living things that has become normal in our society... like the horses are our servants thing...

I have friends that grow and sell, but the respect they have for their crop and ALL living beings shines above all that...

I have been really harsh with these guys... but some have shown the "object culture" symptoms and I thought I'd nip at the root...

I am more flexible than I lead on sometimes... but I take no crap when it comes to my Karma...

I am so stoned too.. I am not even sure I made any sense...


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 3, 2009)

Kinda of lost me, but I am high!


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 3, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I have not posted in a while so here goes.....


Boy that thing is beautiful !!!!!!



DeweyKox said:


> Kinda of lost me, but I am high!


I didn't see your post... I was still talking to Spruce Zeus... did you see the rootless bud above?


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 3, 2009)

Yea, I was not sure if you cutt a stem of a flower plant or you took a clone strainght to flower, no root or veg time. Did not read the post, going back to it to catch up...... Thanks, these plants come out very well.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 4, 2009)

Wow, Gypsy! That's crazy. It took up everything it needed to reproduce through the stem and a single tap root. Tough genes.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 4, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Holy crap! Thats amazing!!!!
> Marijuana is truly a gift. For all of mankind to enjoy, at a reasonable price <jk>
> 
> I've had plants with pretty sorry root systems before but thats crazy!!
> ...


 i like you...... you get a key to the fort



DeweyKox said:


> Kinda of lost me, but I am high!


 damn stoner........nice update btw

and gypsy....yes you absolutely can and imo should use hygrozyme in an organic grow. and very nice buds man.....i need to dend you a pic ...i'm try/doing a mini. kinda an omage to the hippie


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i like you...... you get a key to the fort






bugsrnme said:


> damn stoner........nice update btw


One more peek at that beauty?!?!

Why not eh?!?! it just looks so.... YUMMY!!!! 









bugsrnme said:


> and gypsy....yes you absolutely can and imo should use hygrozyme in an organic grow. and very nice buds man.....i need to dend you a pic ...i'm try/doing a mini. kinda an omage to the hippie


Oh That's nice Bugs... you will enjoy them... and wish they were 10 bigger when you harvest...lol... but they do get extra frosty...

And uh... 

Told you... no roots... lol...

Crazy huh?!

And thanks for the info Bugs... I have passed it along to the feller that needed it...

Cheers...


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 5, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> .


what do the #'s represent in each pot??


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 5, 2009)

The numbers correspond to a specific mother since I grew the moms from seed and am still studying their phenotypes.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 5, 2009)

Yo spork i know youve answered this,but how big are ya cuttings when you take them??


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 5, 2009)

Thusfar they have been inconsistent due to what has been available to me, etc. 

The same size clones stretched a lot more the second tray through so I don't know what the deal is. I tend to have gotten anywhere from 6-8ish before, though I am experimenting with some 9-10inchers on a slightly different strain that hopefully don't get too big. It all really depends on your grow space, but at the same time you are limited vertically by how much horizontal room you give them as well, so there is a sweet spot I seem to be relatively close to from the get go.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 6, 2009)

9'x14'x8' flowering chamber
5.5'x9'x8' mom/vegging/cloning chamber
1600 cuft of thermostaically exhausted air "buffer" space between the ceiling of the op and the roof of the structure. (keeps heat and humidity down in the buffer space)
thermostatically controlled 6'' centrifigul blower for flowering chamber exhaust, as well as in the mom/cloning chamber
30 liter dehumidifier, 5600 btu air conditioning for the flower room
dual 600w hps on a light mover covers 3-2x4 trays of white widow all grown at 4 per sq ft. so 3 trays of 32 each. all yielding over on ounce dry weight.every 3 weeks. next to a 2x4 under a 400w hps for flowering retired mothers in. always has 4 in flower, going in 2 at a time. yielding 3/4 lb every 6 weeks. all used to make bubble hash with.
and yet still .....next to my new 3x6 table with a 1000w hps on a light mover kickin out over 72 ounces every 6 weeks. no sog there just one big ass table of indica. 
and next to a 6 shelf 6' bud dryer. 
then the 2x4 that holds all of my moms under a 400w mh wich is across from my diy aerocloners that finally work and my rapid rooters in humidomes on heat mats. my indica likes the cloner, my sativa likes the dome......who knew?
3000 watts lady's and gents. no fuss no muss and more importantly ...no fuzz. but that might be due to the double insulation i put down on the top of the ceiling and the ir block i lined the cielings with.

security.......check
buds............check
a plan.......check
a purpose......check
a vision........double check

get like me or get better i dont care wich but for the love of god people grow,grow,grow



getting ready to go fully automated and put in co2 properly.......all done in april by the latest. wish me luck bitches


----------



## livesoul (Mar 6, 2009)

fuck man, thats the shit


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 6, 2009)

livesoul said:


> fuck man, thats the shit


 i thought........braggin'? well ya a lil, but proud is more like it. can you blame me. it's the result of over a year of fuckin up.....but still growin


----------



## livesoul (Mar 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i thought........braggin'? well ya a lil, but proud is more like it. can you blame me. it's the result of over a year of fuckin up.....but still growin



I didn't read nothing about an automatic sprinkler system though...Thats gonna be the shit. Like the idea about flowering the retiring mothers. I'm flowering one of them right now and she is gonna put out soooooo much bud compared to all the other clones its insane.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 6, 2009)

i will say this; fuck trimming them. i'll take my sog buds anyday. it is ssooooooooo much work.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 6, 2009)

Damn, Bugs! Now that's a Weed Baron setup, brother. Good luck!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 6, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Damn, Bugs! Now that's a Weed Baron setup, brother. Good luck!


 
luck is for suckers and gypsy's i am the weed baron


but thank you


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> 9'x14'x8' flowering chamber
> 5.5'x9'x8' mom/vegging/cloning chamber
> 1600 cuft of thermostaically exhausted air "buffer" space between the ceiling of the op and the roof of the structure. (keeps heat and humidity down in the buffer space)
> thermostatically controlled 6'' centrifigul blower for flowering chamber exhaust, as well as in the mom/cloning chamber
> ...


 


god i'm awesome. 

gypsy should build a totem pole in my honor or something. just suprise me.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> 9'x14'x8' flowering chamber
> 5.5'x9'x8' mom/vegging/cloning chamber
> 1600 cuft of thermostaically exhausted air "buffer" space between the ceiling of the op and the roof of the structure. (keeps heat and humidity down in the buffer space)
> thermostatically controlled 6'' centrifigul blower for flowering chamber exhaust, as well as in the mom/cloning chamber
> ...





doogleef said:


> Damn, Bugs! Now that's a Weed Baron setup, brother. *Good luck!*





bugsrnme said:


> *luck is for suckers and gypsy's* i am the weed baron
> 
> 
> but thank you


Feeling a little contradictory... are we?????


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 6, 2009)

it was the ol bait n switch......ya thats it.......hehehehehe, i'm still awesome though


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> it was the ol bait n switch......ya thats it.......hehehehehe, i'm still awesome though


Yes you are Bugs... 

and if I wasn't feeling so crappy, I'd be a better person at telling you how much I appreciate you...

I'm sorry for being so PMS like...

Life has been really really hard on all fronts... and I am just feeling a little overwhelmed...

Can somebody stop the world real quick??? I wanna get out...


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 6, 2009)

bugs do you need help counting all that doh? perhaps i could wipe with some??? thats pretty awsome ., youve been great help in helping me decide my set up and many others too ...so thanks you rock im already thinking of my next set up lol . very glad ive ditched the RW, to everyone who is iffy on using RW dont bother and switch to hydroton , ive never even used RW before usless im cloning and here i am knocking it lol . update to come im still without a camera but i will get on it.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 6, 2009)

It was a whole lot more fun watching ppl make fun of bugs, just gotta say.


----------



## deezbud (Mar 6, 2009)

bugs just try to keep your temps below 1100 degrees this time


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh My God !!!! I leave for 3 weeks and everyone here is Blowing BUGS!! WTF Oh bugs your so cool. Oh bugs i wish i was weed baron too.. 
oh bugs you are soo smart. Oh bugs oh bugs kiss-ass 

Miss you guys the tread is really good. 

Fuck you bugs!!


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 6, 2009)

lmao funny


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 6, 2009)

you get mad credit ...... you made this very helpfull thread  happy growing


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> OK... Bugs.. Sparks.. Spork...
> 
> I know one of you is using hygrozyme or some shit.. right?
> 
> ...


I use Organic Genesis from here http://www.waikula.com/ this stuff is really good I put a half cup in my 15 gal cloner and can run 4 + weeks with no pathogens. Run it in my tubs too no worries and because its a microorganism you can set it up a small amount with some seaweed extract in a 5 gal bucket and stretch the shit out of the gal Tip from the shop i bough it from saving me a shit load of money. But don't take my word for it until the Dillhole "weed Baron" gives his blessing.... LOL I love myself!! yes bugs in that way also..... wanna watch don't you ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Miss you guys the tread is really good.
> 
> Fuck you bugs!!


No Sparks... Fuck me...!!!

I have blown 3 HPS bulbs @ $170 locally... suspect one ballast @ $350 locally... melted 2 cords... had a water pump failure... my only money in the world is floating around some POSTAL ORIFICE, for over 30 days now...


Rent is late...
Phone is disconnected... internet is next..

and just to top it off, my side of the street just lost power... I'm using a laptop and the neighbor's wireless...

I bet it's gonna get cold in here fast... so I gotta guimp out in the windstorm and haul some wood... 

Have you ever tried to haul wood on crutches...?!?!?

Bugs is doing real good and helping a lot of people out...

Might as well kick me.. I'm already down...


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 6, 2009)

ok . im vegging under 1000's 18/6 ive been flooding 3 times per lights on . now that they are established can i up it to 5 floods? can over watering happen in this system, im not sure?


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> No Sparks... Fuck me...!!!
> 
> I have blown 3 HPS bulbs @ $170 locally... suspect one ballast @ $350 locally... melted 2 cords... had a water pump failure... my only money in the world is floating around some POSTAL ORIFICE, for over 30 days now...
> 
> ...


 Well then here ya go big guy! 

GB you were always one of my Fav's but fuck man!! That's what you get for living on a sheet of ice! Ya Friggin cry baby. From now on send your your money to me and i will tell you just like the corner hydro store you buy from that your shit is on its way. I least you will know for sure i am lying to you. Man first we have Bugs lighting his grow on fire and then we have you who cant get out of his own way for Christ sake. 

I better go get my waders on now i can feel a tsunami of tears from up north coming my way.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

Sparks....

It's good to have you around man...

I don't know about tsunamis, but the ground has been shaking A LOT up here... volcanoes about to blow and shit...

it's pretty exciting...

I'll get it, eventually...

Power's back on...

So I went and got a picture for you.. since you like calixes so much...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 6, 2009)

So, I just typed up this hella long post about how these brownies are fucking awesome, but I realized it was just high blabber. 

Anyways. Made brownies with some of the butter I made from 2oz of trim. I have a high tolerance and it was about 4.25g worth of trim in my brownie. I am fucking soaring. I am not sure what the normal dose equiv is with trim. Anyone know? I love that I am soaring so high but this will just be too much on a normal day.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 6, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> So, I just typed up this hella long post about how these brownies are fucking awesome, but I realized it was just high blabber.
> 
> Anyways. Made brownies with some of the butter I made from 2oz of trim. I have a high tolerance and it was about 4.25g worth of trim in my brownie. I am fucking soaring. I am not sure what the normal dose equiv is with trim. Anyone know? I love that I am soaring so high but this will just be too much on a normal day.


WOHOOOOO...!!!!! 



​


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yes you are Bugs...
> 
> and if I wasn't feeling so crappy, I'd be a better person at telling you how much I appreciate you...
> 
> ...


 i understand and even if i dont you have carte blanche



Wohjew said:


> bugs do you need help counting all that doh? perhaps i could wipe with some??? thats pretty awsome .,.


 no jew....i'm pretty awesome



Return of the Spork said:


> It was a whole lot more fun watching ppl make fun of bugs, just gotta say.


 i always knew you were a sparky fan.



deezbud said:


> bugs just try to keep your temps below 1100 degrees this time


 we got jokes now.....



now for the rest of you.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 7, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Oh My God !!!! I Blow BUGS!! Oh bugs your so cool. Oh bugs i wish i was weed baron too..
> oh bugs you are soo smart. Oh bugs oh bugs kiss-ass
> 
> Miss you bugs!!


 wow....i dont know what to say. i love you too man.



Wohjew said:


> lmao funny


 do not encourage him



Wohjew said:


> you get mad credit ...... you made this very helpfull thread  happy growing


 dammit i said no encouraging



sparkafire said:


> I use Organic Genesis from here http://www.waikula.com/ this stuff is really good I put a half cup in my 15 gal cloner and can run 4 + weeks with no pathogens. But don't take my word for it until the Dillhole "weed Baron" gives his blessing.... LOL I love myself!! yes bugs in that way also..... wanna watch don't you ?


 that shit is wonderfull....there it is done. bitch
and ya i wanna watch you swallow your own.....umm, uhh, i mean...



Wohjew said:


> ok . im vegging under 1000's 18/6 ive been flooding 3 times per lights on . now that they are established can i up it to 5 floods? can over watering happen in this system, im not sure?


 yes you can overwater but moms are imo the hardest to kill and the fastest growers in the room. i flood moms 1 time per day only. 24 hours of light and i have to throw awy cuttings now. (still use rw floc in mums btw.......dont tell anyone.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > No Sparks... Fuck me...!!!
> 
> 
> couldnt agree more
> ...


 ......god i love karma. you know a lessor man would exploit this opportunity to wag a finger. you know, about the whole slave trader thing and "For profit" being the devil, man......sure am glad i'm bigger than that.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 7, 2009)

i'm just waiting for the day i slip up and say i'm the next al.......i know it will take a while but......i can feel it.......in time

meanwhile...........i'm pretty awesome and i'm ok with that!

bugs is #1


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 7, 2009)

i didt understand bugs ,moms are imo....? so i should just stay with 3 floods during 18hr lights on


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ......god i love karma. you know a lessor man would exploit this opportunity to wag a finger. you know, about the whole slave trader thing and "For profit" being the devil, man......sure am glad i'm bigger than that.


Oh you can point and laugh...

I had it coming... 

I love Karma too, but it's not calling you names that worries me...

Gypsies have skeletons in their closets too...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> god i'm awesome.
> 
> gypsy should build a totem pole in my honor or something. just suprise me.


You know what I am really good at... (See above post on karma)

Those little dolls that make you go ouch, when I stick a pin in it....

I could... surprise you... but I think I'll keep my othe HPS bulb... at least for now...lol...


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 7, 2009)

Yo bugs, did you ever find out what the problem was with your clones?

I have not been having the best of luck myself.

I was doing a whole list of things wrong in my first op and had great luck getting roots @ 10 days.

I can't figure it out. At the 3 week mark I look like this...
Is AK47 just that much harder to clone that NL or what?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 7, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> i didt understand bugs ,moms are imo....? so i should just stay with 3 floods during 18hr lights on


 sorry....imo means "in my opinion" or you'll see imho, "in my honest opinion and about a hundred other variaties. and if 3 gives you the needed growth in 2 weeks then yes leave it alone. if not then bump it up 1 at a time. the problem with sog is that when you fuck up it dont hit till weeks later and by then you forget what you did......short answer, do a log or journal. on paper not here. this is fun, logs are not



GypsyBush said:


> Oh you can point and laugh...
> 
> I had it coming...
> 
> ...


 i gest only.....we all have skeletons but most of ours dont force us into hiding in one of the most remote places on earth.



GypsyBush said:


> You know what I am really good at... (See above post on karma)
> 
> Those little dolls that make you go ouch, when I stick a pin in it....
> 
> I could... surprise you... but I think I'll keep my othe HPS bulb... at least for now...lol...


 oh wait a second now, there no need to get mean. 




10mm fan boy said:


> Yo bugs, did you ever find out what the problem was with your clones?
> 
> I have not been having the best of luck myself.
> 
> ...


 i dont know about other strains but my problem in my cloner was i didnt have the timer set to 1 min on 4 min off. and i never had a problem in rapid rooters, which is why i went back to them exclusively for a while. now i do both.


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 7, 2009)

Bugs I almost had a fire. Listen to this shit...
When my res would get lower due to flooding the table, the powerhead that mix's the nutes had it's nozzle pointed up and was shooting water out of the slit between the lid and the tub of the res and onto my el'cheapo power strip and digital timer. The water got inside of the digital timer and hit the perfect spot to complete the on circuit to make the pump run constantly and flood the table for 24 hours straight. By the time I found it, I could hear the power strip arching inside and it was super hot. Another 15 minutes w/o finding it and I'm in jail right now. 
On another good note, I went to 90% perlite and 10% floc for all my current mothers and upcoming SOG plants. Hopefully I see huge improvements. RW floc was staying way too wet!! If I waited for that shit to dry enough for healthy roots I would only have to flood weekly. I don't know how Al did it flooding that shit daily. I cant get shit for a harvest with that stuff... For my first harvest I'm guessing I will get between an 1/8 and 1/4 for each plant. My second harvest will be about the same. After that I will be mainly growing Blueberry with some Snowdog on the outer edges for my personal, and I'll be using perlite so maybe I can make a half o per plant then. Its hard going from a small soil grow to this... Cant wait till I get better at controling everything...


----------



## deezbud (Mar 7, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Bugs I almost had a fire. Listen to this shit...
> When my res would get lower due to flooding the table, the powerhead that mix's the nutes had it's nozzle pointed up and was shooting water out of the slit between the lid and the tub of the res and onto my el'cheapo power strip and digital timer. The water got inside of the digital timer and hit the perfect spot to complete the on circuit to make the pump run constantly and flood the table for 24 hours straight. By the time I found it, I could hear the power strip arching inside and it was super hot. Another 15 minutes w/o finding it and I'm in jail right now.
> On another good note, I went to 90% perlite and 10% floc for all my current mothers and upcoming SOG plants. Hopefully I see huge improvements. RW floc was staying way too wet!! If I waited for that shit to dry enough for healthy roots I would only have to flood weekly. I don't know how Al did it flooding that shit daily. I cant get shit for a harvest with that stuff... For my first harvest I'm guessing I will get between an 1/8 and 1/4 for each plant. My second harvest will be about the same. After that I will be mainly growing Blueberry with some Snowdog on the outer edges for my personal, and I'll be using perlite so maybe I can make a half o per plant then. Its hard going from a small soil grow to this... Cant wait till I get better at controling everything...


i use the grodan mini cubes in an ebb and flow sog, i water my big ones once a day and the smaller ones every other usually. i am looking to try fytocell asap. my first harvest pictures are coming up but im running 3 strains so i think my bubblegum is gonna take longer than heavy duty fruity and hog.


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 8, 2009)

deezbud said:


> i use the grodan mini cubes in an ebb and flow sog, i water my big ones once a day and the smaller ones every other usually. i am looking to try fytocell asap. my first harvest pictures are coming up but im running 3 strains so i think my bubblegum is gonna take longer than heavy duty fruity and hog.


Ur running three strains that all finish at different times in the same tray? Doesn't that really fuck shit up? like timing out clones. If I used grodan mini cubes I would be broke. Plus I really do hate RW and I will never use it again alone as a medium no matter what form it is in. I hate chasing PH, and pre soaking a big brick of the shit in my bathtub is no fun either. 
After plenty of research on Fytocell I realized it was very similar to perlite. The water to air ratios are very similar, the only real difference is Fytocell is environmentally friendly because it decomposes. Sorry enviro nuts, I believe that the big coorporations make money off of our landfills by dumping unneccessary garbage, and if they can dump millions of tons of garbage, I should be able to dump a square meter of perlite every month without being protested by a bunch of liberals.. 
If u really want Fytocell tho go for it. it would probably be cheaper than the mini cubes... 
I found a few places that carry Fytocell in the USA. Dont know where u are at but from Cali to the midwest it goes for about $1 a liter shipped.. If u want to order Fyto, go to.... http://www.newagegardening.com/contactus.html and they have a list of USA dealers. Most of them don't carry Fyto anymore but three or four of the places listed have it or can get it. Sometimes u have to remind them that their distributor for Fytocell is newagegardening... alot of fucking morons work at hydro shops...


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 8, 2009)

ok thanks bugs that helps , happy growning


----------



## deezbud (Mar 8, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Ur running three strains that all finish at different times in the same tray? Doesn't that really fuck shit up? like timing out clones. If I used grodan mini cubes I would be broke. Plus I really do hate RW and I will never use it again alone as a medium no matter what form it is in. I hate chasing PH, and pre soaking a big brick of the shit in my bathtub is no fun either.
> After plenty of research on Fytocell I realized it was very similar to perlite. The water to air ratios are very similar, the only real difference is Fytocell is environmentally friendly because it decomposes. Sorry enviro nuts, I believe that the big coorporations make money off of our landfills by dumping unneccessary garbage, and if they can dump millions of tons of garbage, I should be able to dump a square meter of perlite every month without being protested by a bunch of liberals..
> If u really want Fytocell tho go for it. it would probably be cheaper than the mini cubes...
> I found a few places that carry Fytocell in the USA. Dont know where u are at but from Cali to the midwest it goes for about $1 a liter shipped.. If u want to order Fyto, go to.... http://www.newagegardening.com/contactus.html and they have a list of USA dealers. Most of them don't carry Fyto anymore but three or four of the places listed have it or can get it. Sometimes u have to remind them that their distributor for Fytocell is newagegardening... alot of fucking morons work at hydro shops...



when i put my room together it was piece meal and the schedule on it isnt perfect. i have like 3 tables that are close to finish and a 4x4 full of new clones and more clones on the way. i may try the perlite these next ones cheap and readily available will be nice. although the last time i used perlite in my clone trays it had dirt in it so i suggest rinsing that too. heres a pic of it a week or two ago.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 8, 2009)

rw has a place in the room if it suits your needs, and they should be as follows:
only need 1 watering per day....2 absolute max and even then it can bite you in the ass. 

or you need to slow the growth rate (it can help with stretching)

or you need to keep mothers. i will and always have used floc with my mums. but only 1/2 " across the bottom......oh no wait....lol that is for in flower if i use it, but i dont ....but if i did, thats how i would do it. lmfao im sooo high. lol 


but the moms get about and inch and a half to two inches packed tightly across the bottom of their 6'' round pots then fill the rest of the way with hydroton and water once a day. in 2 weeks they need cutting by three.....look out for that tree!!!!!!!


lmao lololollollolollololololololololololol

i dont even remember what im posting about now. gonna go rub one out and go to bed.....nighty night bitches


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 8, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Bugs I almost had a fire. Listen to this shit...
> When my res would get lower due to flooding the table, the powerhead that mix's the nutes had it's nozzle pointed up and was shooting water out of the slit between the lid and the tub of the res and onto my el'cheapo power strip and digital timer. The water got inside of the digital timer and hit the perfect spot to complete the on circuit to make the pump run constantly and flood the table for 24 hours straight. By the time I found it, I could hear the power strip arching inside and it was super hot. Another 15 minutes w/o finding it and I'm in jail right now.
> On another good note, I went to 90% perlite and 10% floc for all my current mothers and upcoming SOG plants. Hopefully I see huge improvements. RW floc was staying way too wet!! If I waited for that shit to dry enough for healthy roots I would only have to flood weekly. I don't know how Al did it flooding that shit daily. I cant get shit for a harvest with that stuff... For my first harvest I'm guessing I will get between an 1/8 and 1/4 for each plant. My second harvest will be about the same. After that I will be mainly growing Blueberry with some Snowdog on the outer edges for my personal, and I'll be using perlite so maybe I can make a half o per plant then. Its hard going from a small soil grow to this... Cant wait till I get better at controling everything...


 i switched from using perlite back to hydroton and am wondering ....why did i ever switch....fuckin al that is why.....god damned devil.....

and i think im authorized to say it man.......wtf ru thinking with f'n power strips on the god damned floor....jesus man in a flood and drain room....you put electricity ......on the floor


ok, that's it........no more bong hits before going into the op for a week mister.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 8, 2009)

oh, and i never ever soak my rw floc in ph'd water....blablabla....my last mother i retired was 13.5 months old, never lost one. what a pain it would be to pre soak it all the time. i just stab at it with a clever until it's soft and fluffy like cotton candy then i throw a big handfull in tht pot and filler in. but , again....i only do this for the moms these days. tried em with no floc.....did not like the results at all so i went back and evwerything is perfect on the new ones


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone else run a Power head in their res?

10


----------



## livesoul (Mar 8, 2009)

Alright fellas, i royally fucked up! I missed a male in my flower room and that fucker pollinated my fems. I've got to start all over. Has this ever happened to you guys? I'm thinking i could use the seeds for the next grows right? Any thoughts on whether or not i should just finish flowering them?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 8, 2009)

If I ever went to bed lucid enough to have nightmares, that is what I would have nightmares about.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 9, 2009)

I wonder how much pollen will be in and around your room and how many crops it will pollinate...

Fuck... sorry dude...


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 9, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> > I tend to have gotten anywhere from 6-8ish
> 
> 
> so are you gettin an oz per plant like most o fthese guys here??


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 9, 2009)

On those small guys I got bout .5oz per plant. 4.5oz total with 2oz of trim. I wont know what I yield off the larger plants until I harvest them. I am using 400W though, no 1k lights until I can move out of the cabinet and into a real room. So jealous of you guys and your full rooms, I can't wait to breed.

2oz of trim into 1lb of butter made some strong brownies. brownies themselves only use 3/4 cup which was just over half of what was left of the butter. 1/8th a pan sent me to freaking space, 1/16 is a perfect long bodybuzz that *might* just make you pass out for the best 3 hour nap ever. 1/16 completely FUCKED UP a girl with lower tolerance though. So I guess the normal dose would be 1/32 if a pan which means lots of happy people and that I just smoke too much lol.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 9, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Alright fellas, i royally fucked up! I missed a male in my flower room and that fucker pollinated my fems. I've got to start all over. Has this ever happened to you guys? I'm thinking i could use the seeds for the next grows right? Any thoughts on whether or not i should just finish flowering them?


well dammit man. that is a problem indeed due to the nature of sog. remove the male kill it. let the girls finish flowering if you like the strain, cause now you will never have to order seed again. so if you like the strain keep em. harvest the seed and store it. when you harvest CLEAN EVERYTHING ....i mean sterilize the shit out of it. pollen is fuckin resilient. a shop vac with a bleach solution inside it will help out a lot. you will still get bud man so let em go......better than starting over completely. 

this is kinda an unforgivable offense to the weed baron in me. i mean dammit man it's not like the plant wasnt screaming at you saying "HEY LOOKIT MA BAWLZ". you should have been less stoned and lazy and more dilligent.



sog is easy as al has stated and born for pure bread slackers but it is hydro and it requires attention to the plants .........shame on you, you owe your girls an apology for letting a cock in the henhouse.....now you've got a house full of pregnant tennagers. god help us all


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 9, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Anyone else run a Power head in their res?
> 
> 10


 nope....if im not mistaken the reason he has that is cause he uses an intelidose metering dookhicky to keep the tanks at a certain level and mix the nutes but if not then idkwtf it's for. i dont use one.


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 9, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Anyone else run a Power head in their res?
> 
> 10


Yep I do, it keeps the nutes mixed well. I guess u don't need to if u change ur res all the time, but I only change after 8 weeks (unless I fuck up) so I like mine mixed up well. How about air pumps? I don't use one of those but I am going to hook up an air hose on my powerhead venturi port as soon as my clones bulk up.



livesoul said:


> Alright fellas, i royally fucked up! I missed a male in my flower room and that fucker pollinated my fems. I've got to start all over. Has this ever happened to you guys? I'm thinking i could use the seeds for the next grows right? Any thoughts on whether or not i should just finish flowering them?


Those seeds are shot. Do not use them in ur SOG. They have hermie genetics and always will.



Return of the Spork said:


> On those small guys I got bout .5oz per plant. 4.5oz total with 2oz of trim. I wont know what I yield off the larger plants until I harvest them. I am using 400W though, no 1k lights until I can move out of the cabinet and into a real room. So jealous of you guys and your full rooms, I can't wait to breed.
> 
> 2oz of trim into 1lb of butter made some strong brownies. brownies themselves only use 3/4 cup which was just over half of what was left of the butter. 1/8th a pan sent me to freaking space, 1/16 is a perfect long bodybuzz that *might* just make you pass out for the best 3 hour nap ever. 1/16 completely FUCKED UP a girl with lower tolerance though. So I guess the normal dose would be 1/32 if a pan which means lots of happy people and that I just smoke too much lol.


Its probably better to start small and get the grip on shit first. I am seriously overwhelmed, not as much as I first was but it is still a shit load of work for a rookie. 
Anyways, about the butter. I have a couple tips 4 u. The best one I can give is Peanut butter cookies. Chocolate enhances the earthy taste, peanut butter hides it. I actually enjoy eating the peanut butter cookies, I have to choke down chocolate. Next one is to cook the cookies at 225F. They will come out alot stronger. THC dies at 220.
I agree with u on that bodybuzz/nap. It is the best feeling in the world. I ate over a dozen cookies (a 1/2 stick of butter) at the same strength urs were (4oz per 2lbs of butter) last weekend and slept for 35 out of 48 hours. Everytime I awoke I would eat a couple cookies and pass back out in an hour.


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 9, 2009)

Would anyone here join a SOG competition? Judged by grams per watt/per week. That way no matter what strain u grow u can win this. Let me know if u want in. I would ask that u update with pics and specs once or twice a week. Winner gets bragging rights and is crowned Bigest Fuct Head.
U all know I'm in, and I didnt even get 1/4oz per plant yet, so if these guys claimning an ounce arent in, we know what they are really harvesting, ahhemmm Bugs.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 9, 2009)

ive got a question . im vegging under 1000s 18/6 3 floods per lights on . in the morning they look fine and towards the end of light cycle they are looking droppy is this normal or i sign of over water or what ? thanks


----------



## dopeboy495 (Mar 9, 2009)

i like wat i see


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 9, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Those seeds are shot. Do not use them in ur SOG. They have hermie genetics and always will.


How do you figure, he said he found a male in his flowering room.
Male + Female = regular seeds.
female + genetic hermie = mix of fem + herm seeds
female + strong female forced hermie = Feminized seeds.


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 9, 2009)

http://www.aerofalls.com/aerofallsmodels.html

would this be good for a sea of green????
like 4 walls .. 2x air cooled 6oohps..


----------



## livesoul (Mar 9, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> How do you figure, he said he found a male in his flowering room.
> Male + Female = regular seeds.
> female + genetic hermie = mix of fem + herm seeds
> female + strong female forced hermie = Feminized seeds.


Yeah it was a pure male and a pure female, at least as far as i can tell. i'm going to save the seeds. I wish they were feminzed!

As for steralizing the room. Fuck. Its gonna be a long night tonight. So i had some clones that were in there and were only two weeks. Just barely flowering, they are probably pollinated too? My 1 month old clones are definitely, they have seed pods all over them...i can't tell on the younger clones.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 9, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Would anyone here join a SOG competition? Judged by grams per watt/per week. That way no matter what strain u grow u can win this. Let me know if u want in. I would ask that u update with pics and specs once or twice a week. Winner gets bragging rights and is crowned Bigest Fuct Head.
> U all know I'm in, and I didnt even get 1/4oz per plant yet, so if these guys claimning an ounce arent in, we know what they are really harvesting, ahhemmm Bugs.


 dude, are you even serious with that comment? me?!?!?!?!?!ya ....you got me.....the pics of buds as big as my lower leg are photoshopped, yup no way i could get over and ounce with buds like those. you fuckin people, i swear to god. plus, weed barons dont compete. i have purposely taken down all my pics for security reasons and i cant/wont get drawn in by clever remarks. enough folks on here know i'm the real fuckin deal and that is just super.....but riu buddies dont help with the op or with the bills so their opinions are meaningless. i am ONLY here to help others not make fuck ups like i did and to pay this community back for helping me to become the grower i am today. which just so happens to be a fuckin great one....thank you al b fuct. anyway i know you were being playfull or at least i hope so but either way the competition sound fun/cool not to mention all the good info that will come from running it. and my last harvest........946 grams dry from 32 plants in a 2x4 under a 1000, almost 2 lbs and 2 ounces. believe it.....dont ......i dont care but mess around and do what i do and you will get what i get. pure and simple. then you wont doubt you'll smoke



Wohjew said:


> ive got a question . im vegging under 1000s 18/6 3 floods per lights on . in the morning they look fine and towards the end of light cycle they are looking droppy is this normal or i sign of over water or what ? thanks


 its normal during lights out but not on.......remind me, you useing hydroton only? and how long and at what times do you flood?



dopeboy495 said:


> i like wat i see


 and who could blame you.



LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> http://www.aerofalls.com/aerofallsmodels.html
> 
> would this be good for a sea of green????
> like 4 walls .. 2x air cooled 6oohps..


 god damned right that'll work and put all of us to shame. go for it and lets see


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 10, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> Anyways, about the butter. I have a couple tips 4 u. The best one I can give is Peanut butter cookies. Chocolate enhances the earthy taste, peanut butter hides it. I actually enjoy eating the peanut butter cookies, I have to choke down chocolate. Next one is to cook the cookies at 225F. They will come out alot stronger. THC dies at 220.
> I agree with u on that bodybuzz/nap. It is the best feeling in the world. I ate over a dozen cookies (a 1/2 stick of butter) at the same strength urs were (4oz per 2lbs of butter) last weekend and slept for 35 out of 48 hours. Everytime I awoke I would eat a couple cookies and pass back out in an hour.


With the clarified butter, using the water method I can reduce the flavor quite a bit. I don't think I can do much better without using hash or tinctures. I add reeses pb morsels, they tend to cover up the taste fairly well and I just love choc pb. I tend to go for brownies over the cookies because I can brick out a potent brownie vs eating like 4 cookies for the same effect. I can agree with you that PB Oatmeal Cookies with pb chips are fantastic. I like to puree chunky pb to have pb flakes in the chips, they are really fine so they don't affect texture much but add better flavor imo.



As far as a competition, I doubt I would bother. The more I know the less I bother to really post. I don't plan on posting anymore pics until I have another milestone to be proud of, which likely won't happen until I can combine the cabinets in a room. I was aiming for .5oz/plant when I started and that is exactly where I hit. My plants could be taller, and I could be using a denser strain so it is only up from there. Then you add in perfecting nutes, watching ph better, upgrading lights, co2. I am happy to know that I can always produce more should I want to, but I think I am going to be pretty content as I finally have enough of a supply to experiment with.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 10, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Anyone else run a Power head in their res?
> 
> 10


 what is this you speak of?...is this another attachment to help a lazy satonerlike myself??


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 10, 2009)

i was suppose to be harvesting at least 7 of my plants this week...the ones i was suppose to harvest dont even smell the same..in fact they smell worse!!..the use to have this sweet smell that i was sooo hoping the actual bud would taste like,but noow it has this crazy stink..i cant describe..its sorta like a sour smell like a diesel or something...i dont understand all my other cuttings are doing great (2-3 weeks) but the stunted ones arent doing shit..there packing on some bud,but i just feel like something is still wrong...another thing,from what i was told there were 2 parts to using fox farm nutes in flowering (big bloom & tiger..dont really need all that other shit),now do i really have to use the big bloom (bat guano)?..because i usually change water every 2 weeks,but everytime i use the big bloom it has my res. smelling crazy..anybody familiar with res. smells or is there something wrong?..maybe its the water temps in res. it is a lil chilly when i touch the water before the 1st flood


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 10, 2009)

return of the spork said:


> if i ever went to bed lucid enough to have nightmares, that is what i would have nightmares about.


 funny,but not funny...is he doing abf style?..im a little confused on how this could happen?..i was alble to tell i had females from my moms..is that not the case?/


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 10, 2009)

Damn bugs..i didnt know you stop posting pics...was wondering how come no pics..damn looks like i met a cool dude a lil too late as far as that goes..but i here ya better safe then sorry..im actually getting a lil worried bout my friends knowing what they know...i know..i know...the less people the better..but these friends are more like bizzness partners (if you will)...ive been doing this for a while as far as getting from middle man to make prophet...so i had to let them know what the next move was gone be..otherwise i would be doing a ton of growing and not alot of moving (catch my drift?)..the only problem is i would have preffered to be doing this in my 2nd home rather than the one i live in,but that not an option because the entire house is being rented...the plan is to have an entire apartment in a 2 fam house (upstairs is my studio,so no strangers) used for growing...i told you guys im serious about making that money..my block is extremly quiet so the only thing i see is to make sure no smell!!..they had a huge bust where i am..all do to these idiot fuckers didnt have proper ventilation..and had the nerve to have over 700 plants!!..so sick

P.S. all my neighbors know im in music and dont complain about noise..so no worries there,besides that its soundproof,but when i go to the 24 hr. store i can hear the music a little at like 3 or 4 in the morn.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 10, 2009)

has anyone ever cut just the bud sites during week 1 & week 3 and not the fan leaves as well?...since im in trial and error stage i decided to experiment and i cut just the bud sites off where they wasnt growing from mainstalk..and i could be tripping but the one i cut has a little afro of white hairs...i mean more than any others..it can also be from that it was one of the bigger cuttings..just wondering..dont comment on this if feel is too stupid like spark would say or some shit


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

yes just hyroton flood at 4am for 7min 12pm 7min, 730 pm for 7m lights out at 10 pm till 4am . they look awsome now ...its 730 am. but around 7pm at night a few look droppy or tired


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

im using a 1 inb cube witch the clones in


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 10, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> Damn bugs..i didnt know you stop posting pics...was wondering how come no pics..damn looks like i met a cool dude a lil too late as far as that goes..but i here ya better safe then sorry..im actually getting a lil worried bout my friends knowing what they know...i know..i know...the less people the better..but these friends are more like bizzness partners (if you will)...ive been doing this for a while as far as getting from middle man to make prophet...so i had to let them know what the next move was gone be..otherwise i would be doing a ton of growing and not alot of moving (catch my drift?)..the only problem is i would have preffered to be doing this in my 2nd home rather than the one i live in,but that not an option because the entire house is being rented...the plan is to have an entire apartment in a 2 fam house (upstairs is my studio,so no strangers) used for growing...i told you guys im serious about making that money..my block is extremly quiet so the only thing i see is to make sure no smell!!..they had a huge bust where i am..all do to these idiot fuckers didnt have proper ventilation..and had the nerve to have over 700 plants!!..so sick
> 
> P.S. all my neighbors know im in music and dont complain about noise..so no worries there


FYI, Bugs don't post pics becuz he cant grow for shit....LOL!!!When u grow at 1100 degrees  u dont get huge yields, but taste is unbeatable... Right Bugs? 

Are u talking about those midwest growers that had 3 houses with over 1000 plants and the walls fell apart and the whole hoiuse was covered in mold?

Now that u told ur friends, how are u gonna make enough money. U say u love money but u brought friends into a one man business. Now u have to split ur profits and on top of that worry about getting robbed by them or someone that they slip and tell, or even worse busted. U take the fall, not them! U should be getting paid the big biux and let them make what they make selling the shit. Now they will want the shit for free, because thats what people who don't grow think, its free for him, he is charging me too much, fuck him!!! Then they get jealous and ur busted or robbed. Please make a move and tell them that u quit growing and come back strong in a few months saying u have a connection from Cali or some shit.... If u have to go this route for a while thats ur risk, but I would be building a new spot somewhere secret at the same time. Then pull the plug on the old grow and tell them u quit asap.


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 10, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> How do you figure, he said he found a male in his flowering room.
> Male + Female = regular seeds.
> female + genetic hermie = mix of fem + herm seeds
> female + strong female forced hermie = Feminized seeds.


How the fuck do u get a male in a SOG? I thought he had a hermie... My bad. Thanks for the chart smart ass!


----------



## CustomHydro (Mar 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> dude, are you even serious with that comment? me?!?!?!?!?!ya ....you got me.....the pics of buds as big as my lower leg are photoshopped, yup no way i could get over and ounce with buds like those. you fuckin people, i swear to god. plus, weed barons dont compete. i have purposely taken down all my pics for security reasons and i cant/wont get drawn in by clever remarks. enough


Whoa Bugs, didnt know u turned into such a bitch. U have one good harvest and u know it all? Didn't know the feds would single u out over the ten thousand others that are on here. SORRY BRO!


----------



## LegalizeCannabisHemp (Mar 10, 2009)

so whats up bugsrnme .. how did you have problems? why no pictures


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 10, 2009)

That is a SCARY avatar dude.... 

is it the devil? 
​


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 10, 2009)

hey guys and girls. if any. of either. my lowryder2s are coming along insane for the most part. here are some pics. they are staying crazy short. like all under 6 inches. there are basically no nodes as the next set seem to literally grow out of the immediate above of the pevious node. i'm very happy with them and am expecting great results. i've grown before but gotta ask if anyone has grown these and had them looking like this in19 days and what they yielded per plant. The time is not going by fast enough. they just started budding and i'll post more pics when theyre visible. i'm very proud so far as i've been looking at google images of lr2 at this age and these look like the best of um. ok i'll be quiet now. but i'm happy.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

ive seen pics of buds the size of someone leg on overgrow, i believe it was by a member named bushyoldergrower do a search you may find it.y would someone lye? who cares really lets just share our info and help others instead of finger pointing , arguing whos the lyer lmao just my 2 cents happy growing ppl HEY BUGS I LOVE MONEY TOO , dont we all ......


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 10, 2009)

did someone call me a liar? i just wanted to show my lowryder2 pics? am i the liar?


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

lets see em , no ones a liar nvm . i was thinking of trying lowrider myself


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

nvm lol they look great i just saw them


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 10, 2009)

thanks man. i think they have a bad name because many grow them with insufficient light. treat them like white widow and they will treat you back like lr2. wait a minute is that a good thing!! lol. Seriously though i think they have alot of potential and i've heard the smoke is fine. we'll see in a month or so. can't wait.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 10, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> funny,but not funny...is he doing abf style?..im a little confused on how this could happen?..i was alble to tell i had females from my moms..is that not the case?/


 there was some confusion surrounding this. it was from seed i believe.



paperfetti said:


> Damn bugs..i didnt know you stop posting pics...was wondering how come no pics..damn looks like i met a cool dude a lil too late as far as that goes.


 ya i had to quit for now, maybe later as ch said , and i promise i was never cool



Wohjew said:


> yes just hyroton flood at 4am for 7min 12pm 7min, 730 pm for 7m lights out at 10 pm till 4am . they look awsome now ...its 730 am. but around 7pm at night a few look droppy or tired





Wohjew said:


> im using a 1 inb cube witch the clones in


 is the cube in the water when it floods? it must be 1/2'' above the flood line on the hyroton then fill in the sides to support the cube/cutting. i say you overwatered, but get back to me.



CustomHydro said:


> FYI, Bugs don't post pics becuz he cant grow for shit....LOL!!!When u grow at 1100 degrees  u dont get huge yields, but taste is unbeatable... Right Bugs?
> 
> .


 damn dude, you cut me real deep just then



CustomHydro said:


> How the fuck do u get a male in a SOG? I thought he had a hermie... My bad. Thanks for the chart smart ass!


 arent we happy these days. you made the wrong assumtion and your being mean.....lol too funny



CustomHydro said:


> Whoa Bugs, didnt know u turned into such a bitch. U have one good harvest and u know it all? Didn't know the feds would single u out over the ten thousand others that are on here. SORRY BRO!


 i said security issues not feds ass pirate. you can suck my ass. here to help not argue. 



LegalizeCannabisHemp said:


> so whats up bugsrnme .. how did you have problems? why no pictures


 no problems, just preventative measures on my part due to some things going on on my end. 




GypsyBush said:


> That is a SCARY avatar dude.... ​
> 
> is it the devil?
> ​


 i know, right? that shit had me in a trance.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

no i think the cubes get flooded, so your saying the cube cant be flooded what should i do ? like i said they look great until couples hrs prior to lights off . but it was yesterday i noticed but i now remember i was servicing that light at the time so it was off but the other was running , could the light being off cause droppyness after say 5min?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> no i think the cubes get flooded, so your saying the cube cant be flooded what should i do ? like i said they look great until couples hrs prior to lights off . but it was yesterday i noticed but i now remember i was servicing that light at the time so it was off but the other was running , could the light being off cause droppyness after say 5min?


 not enough to notice. but that cube holds too much water and can/will cause overwatering. back it off to 2 per lights on and see how it goes. when i use floc i only water once at the most twice per lights on. that 3rd one is juuuuuust a lil too much. in the future set your cubes a half inch above the flood line and then you can water 12 times if you wanna.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 10, 2009)

ok thanks bugs im putting at 2 floods im gonna start flowering now they are growing fast. as the plants go into flower mode wouldt they need more floods say 3 or 4 or is 2 ideal per 12/12 they were getting a steady 3 floods per 18/6 i hope they are ok . they are getting 24hrs darkness now to begin flowering


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 10, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> > ok thanks bugs im putting at 2 floods im gonna start flowering now they are growing fast.
> 
> 
> that should do it but definately put the cubes a lil higher in your next runs
> ...


 good luck


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 11, 2009)

thanks bugs happy growing


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 11, 2009)

I swear reading this thread makes me laugh. 

We have all the family dynamics here. 

We have the grouchy uncle that lives downstairs and complains about everything (GB) . 

There is the older brother that blows though town to borrow money from anyone that will give it up (CH). 

We have the mentally challenged sibling that everyone makes fun of when he is not looking and most of us think he was dropped on his head (Paper)

There is the very quite aunt that doesn't make a peep just makes posts and leaves (Livesoul)

We have the youngest child "Danny Partridge"that is always yelling at everyone "hey look at me look at me!" (ROS) 

The Family Clown cant keep a job, berates and makes fun of everyone, eats all the food in the house smokes all your cigarettes , and you NEVER EVER leave your GF by herself with him. (Sparkafire)

And then we have the THE FATHER of this fucked up family. He is one that got into this because he knocked up Mom when she was 14 and had no choice but to marry and start a family. He conjoles and steps in between fighting siblings stopping blood shed, Complains that he is over worked and always wonders if he could have had a life outside this confining Board. He has grown into his role as the "Father" for he is a pretty smart guy, but I think he would rather be a cross dressing fireman because he is always lighting shit on fire and pretending to be some kinda baroness thingy. 

Our house is the cool neighborhood hangout we have all the kids for 6 blocks around come into our house looking for someone to play with or eat free food. Some end up being adopted by the family but it can be a rough and tumble family so not too many stick around, but then again we can only have one retard at a time anyway. 

This is our family its a big one, its a fucked up one and i LOVE IT!!

If you have an addition to the family let me know you guys know this board more than I and i will make a tree or some bullshit thingy. 

No paper you cant change your title.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 11, 2009)

god i miss this man. we are kinda dysfunctional. but me and gypsy and yes even ch all love each other, just like deep down you and paper lover each other too. stinkbud is still on the list though, as the uppity sibling who went off to college so he could get him one a dem dere double wides. and now thanks everyone should be like him.......wow i can stay bitter a long time. god dammit sparky has rubbed off on me.




btw only on page 6 of the bible for those who care. but sooooooo much distilled info in there. i keep making lil notes attatched to als writings to clarify for the challenged in us all........ch/gb/dl/and of course . sparkster


----------



## 1982grower (Mar 11, 2009)

check out the lowryder2s today. just started budding. 22 days from seed today. can't wait till their huge. 2 weeks maybe.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 11, 2009)

omg now ive just noticed a little bit of algae in the channels of my tables. what can i do to fix this fast ? im not adding h2o2 should i be ? if so what percent of h202 do i need ? how much per liter of water ? . its gonna be a ruff one


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 11, 2009)

i think i may have to re-construct my table stand, is it normal for abit of water to be left in the channels? may tables may be slight off level too . fak


----------



## livesoul (Mar 12, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> funny,but not funny...is he doing abf style?..im a little confused on how this could happen?..i was alble to tell i had females from my moms..is that not the case?/


pretty late response but not too late. I had purchased some seeds from attitude and one of the mothers actually turned out to be male. It was the first set of clones i had taken so I didn't realize. I did catch a few other males and removed them, but somehow missed that one. No excuse, was a lazy/stupid mistake. Just finished disinfecting the entire room, took me 3 hours. I've learned my lesson.


----------



## livesoul (Mar 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> There is the very quite aunt that doesn't make a peep just makes posts and leaves (Livesoul)


a quite aunt, lol. Shit like this is the reason this is my fav thread.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 12, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> omg now ive just noticed a little bit of algae in the channels of my tables. what can i do to fix this fast ? im not adding h2o2 should i be ? if so what percent of h202 do i need ? how much per liter of water ? . its gonna be a ruff one


A little algae will not hurt anything. if you have to slope the table towards the drain SLIGHTLY. 

If you run a circulating hydro system without pathogen controls you WILL get slime. 

I use 35% H2O2 at 2ml/l. If you can find the 50% stuff use 1ml/l. Don't bother with the 3% stuff as you will need several metric fuck tons (20ml/l)  to get the job done.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 12, 2009)

humphrrghasrgardarrrghhfcktarrgh!



the fuck you looking at?!?!

...

and where is the free food mentioned above?



​


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 12, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> omg now ive just noticed a little bit of algae in the channels of my tables. what can i do to fix this fast ?


First thing to do is to clean it really well... 

I like to clean my trays whenever I do res changes... I move all the plants and scrub the trays, then the res...

Just did today and my trays look brand sparkling new... 



Wohjew said:


> i think i may have to re-construct my table stand, is it normal for abit of water to be left in the channels? may tables may be slight off level too . fak


Why not just level the tray?

I use pennies under the corners of mine to tilt them the desired way... 

Best of luck... oh and the H2O2 will help...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 12, 2009)

1982grower said:


> check out the lowryder2s today. just started budding. 22 days from seed today. can't wait till their huge. 2 weeks maybe.


now those right there are some roots to be proud of. nice work, stay healthy



Wohjew said:


> omg now ive just noticed a little bit of algae in the channels of my tables. what can i do to fix this fast ? im not adding h2o2 should i be ? if so what percent of h202 do i need ? how much per liter of water ? . its gonna be a ruff one


the guru says 3% is 17ml/l, the 35% is 7 ml/l and the 50% is 1ml/l every 2-3 days which works wonders. but hygrozyme added to my res and bio green clean used to clean the trays and tubs every 3 weeks keeps all my pathogen issues in check... but a lil agae will not hurt anything. but a cheap and instant fix wich is also beneficial to plants is a tablespoon of dawn, non-scented, liquid dish soap in a quart sized spray bottle of water. just wipe, spray then wipe again. instant beauty.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> now those right there are some roots to be proud of. nice work, stay healthy
> 
> 
> the guru says 3% is 17ml/l, the 35% is 7 ml/l and the 50% is 1ml/l every 2-3 days which works wonders. but hygrozyme added to my res and bio green clean used to clean the trays and tubs every 3 weeks keeps all my pathogen issues in check... but a lil agae will not hurt anything. but a cheap and instant fix wich is also beneficial to plants is a tablespoon of dawn, non-scented, liquid dish soap in a quart sized spray bottle of water. just wipe, spray then wipe again. instant beauty.


No wonder I still have some algae. I have been adding 3 ml per gallon right when I fill the res up. I change the res once every 2 weeks. I add about a gallon of water every 2 days from evap and plants drinking. Good to know. 

Will be adding more to the res more often!

So about 26ml per gallon @ 35%? Seems like alot. I have a 14.5 gallon res, should I dump 377ml @res change? And 377ml every 2 days?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 12, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> No wonder I still have some algae. I have been adding 3 ml per gallon right when I fill the res up. I change the res once every 2 weeks. I add about a gallon of water every 2 days from evap and plants drinking. Good to know.
> 
> Will be adding more to the res more often!
> 
> So about 26ml per gallon @ 35%? Seems like alot. I have a 14.5 gallon res, should I dump 377ml @res change? And 377ml every 2 days?


no way.....my math is off ...holy shit what am i thinking .....it's 1.7 ml/l of the 35%h202.......sorry for the brain fart people.. my 20 gallon res's take 175ml every dosing. i used to go through a gallon pretty quick.


----------



## NewbieG (Mar 12, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Alright fellas, i royally fucked up! I missed a male in my flower room and that fucker pollinated my fems. I've got to start all over. Has this ever happened to you guys? I'm thinking i could use the seeds for the next grows right? Any thoughts on whether or not i should just finish flowering them?


If you want to use the seeds you HAVE to finish the flowering period or your seeds wont be viable. You may even have to extend your flowering time to make sure that the seeds become viable. And yeah I had a hermie drop a few pollen bombs on my girls, but she did minimal damage on only a few lower branches before I cut her and took her out. You can pull him out now and finish with some seeds and some good bud though?


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> The Family Clown cant keep a job, berates and makes fun of everyone, eats all the food in the house smokes all your cigarettes , and you NEVER EVER leave your GF by herself with him. (Sparkafire)


Hey! Your job description forgot to include verbally blowing Al every other post.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 12, 2009)

CustomHydro said:


> > Are u talking about those midwest growers that had 3 houses with over 1000 plants and the walls fell apart and the whole hoiuse was covered in mold?
> 
> 
> nah this was in nyc and the dudes were renting a basement and the kids would come home from school and walk pass the house and would start tripping like "damn! they smoking some shit in there!!"..and a parent over heard the kids and told her husband and the husband actually knew what house she was talking about and thats when they called the police..so sick
> ...


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 12, 2009)

ok so this ist a reson to panic lol . i cant and wont fuck this up... i hope . thanks guys


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> > If you have an addition to the family let me know you guys know this board more than I and i will make a tree or some bullshit thingy.
> >
> > No paper you cant change your title
> 
> ...


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 12, 2009)

So when I was doing DWC my first op, I only took 8 clones every other month because I only needed 2. 

This op I need 9 rooted every 2 weeks so I have 2 mothers in waterfarm buckets. They are big. I started taking 10 every two weeks. Since I am having problems I took 22 last time. 11 from each plant, and now the steams are only growing back 1/8" as opposed to the 1/4" that they used to be. They are even smaller at the top.
You know, when you cut it, it grows back 2 instead of 1.....

When I took my cuttings my mothers only looked "topped" since they are so big. 

Well the whole thing has me very stressed out to say the least, so I am looking for input form fellow SOGers. 

I cut undergrowth to make the plant focus its energy on what I plan on cutting this Saturday. Was this move correct?
Will the steams get bigger with more time? ST?
I was planing on taking (NEED) 20 more this Saturday, What are my options? 

Thanks,
10


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 12, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > .youi prove to me everytime just how much of a lame you really are...to much time on ya hands mannn..did you get laid yet??..nahh,i doubt it..should really learn how to be productive wit all that energy squirt
> ...


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 12, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> No wonder I still have some algae. I have been adding 3 ml per gallon right when I fill the res up. I change the res once every 2 weeks. I add about a gallon of water every 2 days from evap and plants drinking. Good to know.
> 
> Will be adding more to the res more often!
> 
> So about 26ml per gallon @ 35%? Seems like alot. I have a 14.5 gallon res, should I dump 377ml @res change? And 377ml every 2 days?


Bro! Go get yourself some Genisis and quit dickin around with that shit! Bugs has given the blessing for its use so stop already. I have some if you want to try it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 12, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Hey! Your job description forgot to include verbally blowing Al every other post.


 hey that's my job!!!!


Wohjew said:


> ok so this ist a reson to panic lol . i cant and wont fuck this up... i hope . thanks guys


 sure you can and if your not carefull you will. i know, i'm a god damned bright shining light in the world aint i?


paperfetti said:


> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > .youi prove to me everytime just how much of a lame you really are...to much time on ya hands mannn..did you get laid yet??..nahh,i doubt it..should really learn how to be productive wit all that energy squirt
> ...


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 12, 2009)

Good Times Good Times  

Bugs!! WTF? all am doing is trying to help..  Complementing those that are handicapable and giving my 2 cents as to pathogen control. You did bless the product didnt you?


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 12, 2009)

My moms take up a full 4'x2' area. Are you saying I would be better off with more moms in the same space, or a bigger veg. room?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 12, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Good Times Good Times
> 
> Bugs!! WTF? all am doing is trying to help..  Complementing those that are handicapable and giving my 2 cents as to pathogen control. You did bless the product didnt you?


 of course i did.........oh and i'm sure you were completely innocent with angelic intentions.


10mm fan boy said:


> My moms take up a full 4'x2' area. Are you saying I would be better off with more moms in the same space, or a bigger veg. room?


 i have 10 moms in different levels of growth all in my 2x4, so ya cram more in there.


----------



## deezbud (Mar 12, 2009)

new pics, couldnt help myself had to harvest one.


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 12, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> of course i did.........oh and i'm sure you were completely innocent with angelic intentions.


I am glad you saw that part of the conversation. Then again Bugs you always have saw the best in me. Sniff sniff Tear tear .


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 12, 2009)

So you guys are talking about Genesis or some shit...

What happened to the hygrozyme...?

Or is this something different?

Well, I hope it is because I just bought a bottle of hygrozyme... 

and I am planning on using instead of the H2O2.. and I going crazy here, or am I onto something???

Oh and I learned something today... from the INTRUCTIONS LABEL ON MY NUTES of all places....

I have been using equal parts of Bloom and Boost Juices... but the boost is supposed to be used in way less quantity and only ONCE EVERY TWO WEEKS...

So I guess my plants were tweaking...

No nute burn, but you guys have seen the Tim Burton curls and the 3-D animated leafs...

So I am flushing with tap water @ 5.8 pH for 2 days and then resuming with 1400 PPM of Bloom...

I will save the Boost for the last day before res change...

Dumbass... reading the label 8 months into the grow...lol...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > So you guys are talking about Genesis or some shit...
> >
> > What happened to the hygrozyme...?
> >
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 13, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> yes your crazy and yes i use hygrozyme noe and spark has always used genesis


ok so you use hygrozyme instead of the H2O2...

and Sparks uses Genesis...

and who the hell is noe????


----------



## doogleef (Mar 13, 2009)

I think it was supposed to read "yes i use hygrozyme *now*",

lol stoner.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 13, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ok so you use hygrozyme instead of the H2O2...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 lol



doogleef said:


> I think it was supposed to read "yes i use hygrozyme *now*",
> 
> lol stoner.


 thanks i couldnt even figure it out.....speaking of stoners.!!!lol


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 13, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> of course i did.........oh and i'm sure you were completely innocent with angelic intentions.
> 
> i have 10 moms in different levels of growth all in my 2x4, so ya cram more in there.


What size buckets do you keep your moms in? Are they on a flood and drain tray also?

Thanks again


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 13, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> paperfetti said:
> 
> 
> > Oh paper, it's OK... Wanna cookie to make you feel better? I know it hurts when you run into walls that's why you have to wear your helmet silly.
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 13, 2009)

doogleef said:


> I think it was supposed to read "yes i use hygrozyme *now*",
> 
> lol stoner.


Roger...



bugsrnme said:


> lol...


How do you use it bugs... do you follow the directions??? 





paperfetti said:


> i guess im gonna have to get the hygrozyme..i cant find anything better than 3 fuckn %..some bullshit..anyway,how much does the stuff runn you bugs??


I got mine for $35 + S&H.... to the edge of the World... you should be able to find it cheaper in the Lower 48...


----------



## doogleef (Mar 13, 2009)

I buy the 35% stuff at the dro store. 1 qt is about $11. They sell by the gallon too ... $35


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 13, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> What size buckets do you keep your moms in? Are they on a flood and drain tray also?
> 
> Thanks again


 no buckets just big pots....i think a gallon or so i dont remember. but ya they are in their own 2x4 flood tray flooded once a day with hydroton and a layer of rw floc in the bottom.


paperfetti said:


> sparkafire said:
> 
> 
> > i guess im gonna have to get the hygrozyme..i cant find anything better than 3 fuckn %..some bullshit..anyway,how much does the stuff runn you bugs??
> ...


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 13, 2009)

Some taste results are in....and I prefer the flush over the non flushed. And I also preferred the cured WAY more than uncured.

My background is that I started smoking the best, and have always smoked the best, so maybe that is my problem, I am just picky. The weight differences were negligible, some of the flushed showing more, some of the unflushed showing more. 

I had to half ass that experiment, but when I get an actual room I will continue it in a more controlled manner. But this was enough for me to go through the effort for my patients. 


Of course what works for me doesn't work for everyone. Back to baking =)


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 14, 2009)

ok so ive gone with hygrozyme, it says 2ml per liter is that right ? seems to be alot, i fill my res a 120L for ea 4x4 table.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 14, 2009)

lol spork you!!! I understand what u mean about being A weed snob.. My buddy came over the other night and broke out his ditch weed and was like here u go, I just was like no please put that away. It's bad that I have turned that way..

And flushing is the way to go, I only flush for A week with PH balaced water and it works and burn's great after curing is finished.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 14, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> my shop ran out and hasnt been able to get any more for some time.


Happened to me too. Grotek is the main company I think. They are Canadian and the us has new import standards for chemicals. My shop started buying in bulk and bottling their own. It should not be long before a US company, probably GH, comes in to fill the void in the market.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 15, 2009)

doogleef said:


> i buy the 35% stuff at the dro store. 1 qt is about $11. They sell by the gallon too ... $35


 i didnt even think to ask hydro dick...hes probably has made his own vbersion of h2o2,but i will ask this cock blower about it...almost every product i ask about they dont have..they even showed me like 3 other "humbolt county" products ive never even seen b4..there logo even looks different from what ive seen online..but if this hygrozyme is suppose to be the shit..then ill just get that if it turns out its more beneficial than just h202...i am going to read the directions once i get it,but is there anybody that has any thought on proper dosage?

Change of subject: Omg,i wish i could show spark this pic of this chic on my facebook...i gaurantee he wouldnt never be on here typing bullshit thoughts that run threw his talentless head..i think its a trap though..crazy bitches


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 15, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> > Some taste results are in....and I prefer the flush over the non flushed. And I also preferred the cured WAY more than uncured.
> 
> 
> so is there a dramatic change in taste with flushed buds over unflushed?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> ok so ive gone with hygrozyme, it says 2ml per liter is that right ? seems to be alot, i fill my res a 120L for ea 4x4 table.


i do 8-10 ml/l comes to 200ml in my 20 gallon res's once a week, and i make a dipping solution with it for my clones and wow at the bright white roots streaming outta my rapid rooters.



doogleef said:


> Happened to me too. Grotek is the main company I think. They are Canadian and the us has new import standards for chemicals. My shop started buying in bulk and bottling their own. It should not be long before a US company, probably GH, comes in to fill the void in the market.


 ya........sucks in the meantime though for those who still wanna use it. 




paperfetti said:


> Return of the Spork said:
> 
> 
> > so is there a dramatic change in taste with flushed buds over unflushed?
> ...


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 15, 2009)

you said 8-10ml/l, i think you meant exactly what the bottle says witch is 8-10ml/4 liters or maybe not lol . i thought maybe i could use less, fuck i only got the one liter for 45$, ive got 2 res's that each get 120 liters of water/nutes min . i cant wait to try this stuff , am i really gonna notice its effect or what?


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 15, 2009)

Here are my first 2 cloned WR, produced a descent amount of bud too. Clones had no veg time, and where 4 1/2 when flowering began.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 15, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> so is there a dramatic change in taste with flushed buds over unflushed?


For my personal likes/dislikes, I enjoyed the flushed buds over the unflushed. 

Now the unflushed/uncured shit gets you going, don't get me wrong. If I was just looking to get some sort of high it would be plenty fine, and plenty fine for most. But I am looking for something specific, and until it is cured I really don't get it. And unless it is flushed I do taste....extras. So right now my drying/sweating process takes about a week, and then if it hasn't sat in a vacuum sealed jar for at least 2 weeks, then it isn't done.

It doesn't *need* to be flushed, and it doesn't *need* to be cured. And I would dare say you *possibly* run the risk of losing _some_ yield if you flush for a long time, but my plants start using up their leaf nutrients whether I flush them or not, so I am not concerned with that.

I am not saying unflushed/uncured isn't quality, I am just saying that for *MY* garden, a flush and cure produces much higher quality.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 15, 2009)

I bypass the flush, but there is no way I would give up my 3 week cure...

And the jars that were done right and have been sitting even longer are even ... more complex in taste...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> > you said 8-10ml/l, i think you meant exactly what the bottle says witch is 8-10ml/4 liters or maybe not lol .
> 
> 
> nice save buddy, thank you, your exactly right. jesus, i'd a heard about that shit from all the bugs haters out there......f'n bugs told me to blablabla and now my shit's dead and nobody wants to buy my shit even though i'm a weed baron.....
> ...


dammit man, that is more than i pay ~10 bucks more. mine calls for 187.5 so i rounded up to 200, cause its easy to remember i can treat 5 times per bottle.....i will say that i like the stuff for sure. my roots are soooo pretty and overall plant health seems to have improved but it isnt quite h2o2 as far as pathogen control. i do have a pencil thin line of almost black, dirty water line in the tubs but not everywhere and my subpump isnt covered with semen. dont seem to hurt anything just isnt asthetically pleasing. and h2o2 never let anything in ever. but others used it and it didnt work for them. i dont know why but it just dont.



DeweyKox said:


> Here are my first 2 cloned WR, produced a descent amount of bud too. Clones had no veg time, and where 4 1/2 when flowering began.


 do we have a dry weight or wet for that matter. 4 1/2 feet????? damn.
nice buds btw



Return of the Spork said:


> For my personal likes/dislikes, I enjoyed the flushed buds over the unflushed.
> 
> Now the unflushed/uncured shit gets you going, don't get me wrong. If I was just looking to get some sort of high it would be plenty fine, and plenty fine for most. But I am looking for something specific, and until it is cured I really don't get it. And unless it is flushed I do taste....extras. So right now my drying/sweating process takes about a week, and then if it hasn't sat in a vacuum sealed jar for at least 2 weeks, then it isn't done.
> 
> ...





GypsyBush said:


> I bypass the flush, but there is no way I would give up my 3 week cure...
> 
> And the jars that were done right and have been sitting even longer are even ... more complex in taste...


 between these two posts.........i just love you people sometimes. couldnt agree more spork. it seemed like you were doing a lil bit o defensive posturing with that post....lol....dont blame you if you were, but i agree with you. and the gypsy.....*shutters*

al be damned....the cure is a must and mine get 3 also gypsy, anything less would be uncivilized


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

i just read this due to my side project but....al said in a sog like we all do here you DO get a bit of a flush because we only top up tanks with fresh water and ph afterwards. never additional nutes, so at the end of your 2 week, or in mine and some others cases 3 weeks your tubs will be pretty pale and the nutes will have been used up for the most part.......not a flush per se' but still better than 1400ppm the day of the chop. so keep that in mind folks, this method offers you a taste of what benefits flushing can have and if like ros you like it then do it. if your pallet can tell the difference or your patients for that matter then by all means flush. otherwise enjoy and know that you got a teeny tiny lil semi flush going on that's embedded into your op design whether you knew it or not.

bring on the haters, i'm ready


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 15, 2009)

water cure the harvest instead of flushing


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 15, 2009)

Yo Bugs
If I took everything you said into account right, then I should be able to fit 3 mothers and a mother in progress on a 1.5x2' tray, correct? 
I already have the tray, so if it will work I want to use it.
Also I am thinking about dumping the two 2x4 trays in favor of a 3x3 under my 600 hps for 66.66 watts per cf


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 15, 2009)

Inches sorry. Will weight once dry! Thanks


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> water cure the harvest instead of flushing


 water curing isnt for me. dont like it at all, it's counterintuitive to everything .......well nevermind. if it works for you ok, but to those of you who dont know about it. read up on it in the grow faq and you will be like wtf....... i say no way in hell. i would however like to put my ww up against any strain of water cured bud just to see.



10mm fan boy said:


> > Yo Bugs
> > If I took everything you said into account right, then I should be able to fit 3 mothers and a mother in progress on a 1.5x2' tray, correct?
> 
> 
> ...


well.........i love 2x4's , and more importantly your talking about a difference of ~37.5wpsf......wich is signifigant but you'll lose 28 plants worth of potential profit by going to the smaller table. dont do it i beg you, unlesss you have some reason/need for it. the amount you gain with the added wpsf will not be greater than the amount you'll lose due to plant count. just my opinion, but i'm pretty awesome.



DeweyKox said:


> Inches sorry. Will weight once dry! Thanks


 oh wow they were small clones then. right on.


----------



## livesoul (Mar 15, 2009)

Yo team, can i get some insight into lollipoppin. Can see some sick jokes coming outta that sentence. Anyways...how often do you do it? Approx how many inches up the stem do you go? Any tips techniques? Thanks.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

livesoul said:


> > Yo team,
> 
> 
> dont say yo, it scares sparkafire
> ...


sure thing


----------



## livesoul (Mar 15, 2009)

also, i'm wondering what differences you guys have with satives and indicas. I'm flowering 100% sativa's and these bitches are tall as hell. like 4 feet, falling over, and looking like its not gonna yield alot. 5 weeks into it, and these ho's are suppose to produce an "enormous" yield and are supposibly ideal for SOG. (per attitudes info). I'm thinking they are stretching too high and I could be better off doing indica strains. I have a 1000wat HPS 48 inchs above a 4x4 tray at 4 plants per square foot. Light penetration looks fantastic, running FloraNova Bloom at 1300ppm. No H202 in my rez but i have a gallon of the 35% H202, was only using it for steralizing my gardening tools. I'm doing perpetual grow. Can't lower the light because i'm doing a quarter of the tray every 2 weeks. So got like the tall ones in with the perpetuals. I'm reading about you guys usings boosts and such, should i be doing some of this?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

how's that for speedy service?
i should get paid.........i'm turning into al's lil wannabe protoge'

totally kidding........but one day ........maybe, just maybe....one day


----------



## livesoul (Mar 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sure thing


Cool man, that was a quick response. Appreciate it! Also, just got my med license. I'm legit finally, had it years ago but didn't renew...my restless leg syndrome is acting up!


----------



## livesoul (Mar 15, 2009)

Bugs weren't you gonna do another thread with a cumulation of the info found on this thread?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

livesoul said:


> also, i'm wondering what differences you guys have with satives and indicas. I'm flowering 100% sativa's and these bitches are tall as hell. like 4 feet, falling over, and looking like its not gonna yield alot. 5 weeks into it, and these ho's are suppose to produce an "enormous" yield and are supposibly ideal for SOG. (per attitudes info). I'm thinking they are stretching too high and I could be better off doing indica strains. I have a 1000wat HPS 48 inchs above a 4x4 tray at 4 plants per square foot. Light penetration looks fantastic, running FloraNova Bloom at 1300ppm. No H202 in my rez but i have a gallon of the 35% H202, was only using it for steralizing my gardening tools. I'm doing perpetual grow. Can't lower the light because i'm doing a quarter of the tray every 2 weeks. So got like the tall ones in with the perpetuals. I'm reading about you guys usings boosts and such, should i be doing some of this?


 i think your fine man, my white widow does that shit if i'm not carefull but it still comes through in the end of flowering. the last 2 weeks are amazing. my indicas stay short and made me wish i had started growing with those, but i love my ww. take smaller clones and dont veg at all if you are. you can also adjust a few things like watering times and media to play around and fine tune everything. everything else sounds perfect. h2o2 is one hell of a good cleaner, if you dont need it in the res then cool beans. god i love sog


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Cool man, that was a quick response. Appreciate it! Also, just got my med license. I'm legit finally, had it years ago but didn't renew...my restless leg syndrome is acting up!


 i'm jealous


livesoul said:


> Bugs weren't you gonna do another thread with a cumulation of the info found on this thread?


 yes, i am doing a sog bible . condensing all of al's info and lots of our own. all narrated by me. but i type real slow so it'll take a decade or so.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 15, 2009)

sativas are scary till the end then those sparse buds reach up and crawl up the next one's ass and make a spiral staircase that looks like emerald jello..........ok, i got a lil carried away there. but watch em. my indicas are fat 3weeks in and look better than the widow.....till the end. sparky has to stake his, mine just be scrong i spose. i only use hydroton now for the medium and water twice per lights on


----------



## livesoul (Mar 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i'm jealous
> 
> yes, i am doing a sog bible . condensing all of al's info and lots of our own. all narrated by me. but i type real slow so it'll take a decade or so.


 Thats awesome, you got some eager proof readers here on this site. You should call it "SOG Growers Wanted"


----------



## livesoul (Mar 15, 2009)

"emerald jello"...that is fuckin hilarious. Alright, i hope so. Really hoping this goes good! I'll stake them then. Thanks.


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 16, 2009)

I volunteer to help you write this book bugs. I would love to read something a bit more specific and complicated than anything Ive ever found. the basis of the book should be startup cost vs. operating cost vs. labor vs. efficiency.
BTW I have water cured my skunk #1, although I like the taste of the watercure better (more earthy) I think I too would stick with normal aircure.
A good watercured bud reminded me more of smoking hash that weed, a whole different buzz altogether


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 16, 2009)

My trays are made for rw so I need new ones any way but I may stick with the 2x4.
The trays I was looking at are 7" so do I make the over flow at about 5" or so?
Also will 20g be enough per 2x4?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 16, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> My trays are made for rw so I need new ones any way but I may stick with the 2x4.
> The trays I was looking at are 7" so do I make the over flow at about 5" or so?
> Also will 20g be enough per 2x4?


I've only been in hydro for a couple weeks, so i'm probably not qualified to start answering questions, but heres my 2 cents.





Heres one of my 2x4 trays, My resevoir is a big honkin roughneck, I fill with 20 gallons and it is pretty much the perfect amount. There is just enough water to completely flood the tray, and yet too little to go over the edge. I cut my overflow tube about 2" below the very top, again, it seems to be about perfect. 
Again, i am very new to the waterpark, so take with a grain of salt, but it works for me, your milage may vary.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 16, 2009)

yup, 2x4 tables = 20 gallon res.
floods to the overflow and leaves enough water in the tub so that the pump dont run dry


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 16, 2009)

huh about 27 gallons fills my 4x4


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 17, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> QUOTE] i only use hydroton now for the medium and water twice per lights on


i water for 30 min every hr...should i tone it down?,like 4 xs a day for 30 min?


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 17, 2009)

i was thinking bout my op,and was wondering how many mothers will i need to maintain in order to achieve 15 girls going in every 2 weeks from 3 diff strains?
ANOTHER THING: what are some of you guys ways or methods you use to tell when its time for ya plants to come down??..i use a magnifier,but people say you really dont need to do that persay..when your plants are done..they look done...but is there something specific you look for in your plants when "eyeballing" them for harvest??


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 17, 2009)

oh i almost forgot..my water comes up 1/4 of the way up the side of the pots..is this ok or should it reach higher say half way up the side??
ohhh yeeahh!!..is there anything i can do with these crystaly bud sites i cut during week 1 & 3??..like hash or something


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 17, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> i was thinking bout my op,and was wondering how many mothers will i need to maintain in order to achieve 15 girls going in every 2 weeks from 3 diff strains?


In 2 weeks my mother is *almost* ready to give another set of clones. Under the 400W MH it wasn't a problem. Under the T-5 it is slower but not much. The 400W was nice, but overall this is not too much over 100W, and it is producing nicely.


> ANOTHER THING: what are some of you guys ways or methods you use to tell when its time for ya plants to come down??..i use a magnifier,but people say you really dont need to do that persay..when your plants are done..they look done...but is there something specific you look for in your plants when "eyeballing" them for harvest??


I have both a radio shack 60-100x microscope, and a USB microscope. I am honestly not very happy with either, but with enough work at it you can determine what your trichomes look like.

The general rule of thumb is that you harvest earlier for head high, later for body high. Certain strains have specific windows for certain reasons, but in general if in doubt, give it another week.

Go down to the Harvesting/Curing part and look at fdd's how to post. I think he has pics of what they look like, there is a relatively noticeable difference by eyeballing it.

-------------

My water comes up half to a bit more than half on my pots

-------------

I throw mine in the trim bag to be buttered


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 17, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> > In 2 weeks my mother is *almost* ready to give another set of clones.
> 
> 
> tahnx,but you didnt really answer the question..i was just asking how MANY mothers will i need for 3 diff strains..like my tray holds 45 girls..so i wanna take 15 cutting from a strain and 15 from another in 2 weeks and so on..so how many mothers do you think i will need to house in order to get this??..too many peanut butter cookies huh spork..lol


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 17, 2009)

I will just throw down some info on what I have found with my setup and maybe you can apply it because it will really depend on the lighting and how you prune them.

I run 1 tray of 9 plants every 2 weeks. I try to keep the entire tray one strain. I cut at least 12 clones, more if they are going to be mothers. Even though its like 100% root, some do end up looking better than others so I like the choice. In order to take 12 clones, it takes either 1 full grown mother or 2 immature mothers. 

It is hard to classify a FGM in terms of age. In my setup FGM takes about a month from planting it from a clone. but you know it when you see it. It is a mother that is producing multiple 6-8+ full size clones without issue.

Immature mothers I consider to be the ones that can produce 4-8ish decent clones, but they are thin stems and not very robust. These are mothers that have been in veg for at least 2ish weeks after planting from clone.

Anything younger than that can produce a viable clone, but they would be Gypsy style and not what you would want for your setup.

So if I had to venture a guess, I would say at minimum you would want 6 mothers, 2 for each strain, but mature. Then on a regular basis, you would be taking clones off the mother to replace itself when it grows big enough, so allow room for that as well.

If I am not using a strain for a while, I just keep a bonsai mother. Then since I have time to prepare, I then clone it "mother style" (basically not cutting off the lower growth). After it roots I "top" or "fim" it. This encourages much beefier growth in the nodes. After a week or so they grow out nicely with their "split". If needed I do it again. From that point I just let them grow and watch them. If they start to grow in ways I don't want, I fix it. Then when it is time to clone them I have clones, shaped the way I want, as big as I want. If I want to use the plant for a while I will cut it a certain way, otherwise I just clone the whole thing to death and repeat as needed.

With strains I use often, I just keep 2 mothers, and ensure that when you cut a clone that you leave at least 1-2 nodes below it to beef up and become new clones later on. 

With strains I don't use often, I just keep 1 mother.

It is a bit easier when you just have one strain and 1-2 mothers, lol. I overcomplicate it just because I like variety but don't exactly have 4 - 2x4 trays. bastards =)







----------

Chances are, you would only need 1 mother per if you let the mothers get big enough. So if you have the room for larger mothers and have decent lighting for em. 1 each is fine. Just make sure you find out how much they grow in 2 weeks so you can make sure you are leaving enough half grown clones on the mother for next pass, and just keep going. I just don't like using up lots of space since I need to fit lots of strains. I have noticed doing things on a smaller or stealthier scale sure makes things a lot harder than they really are.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 17, 2009)

i was wondering if anybody was familiar with this product?..its called bushmaster from humbolt..ive seen people who have used it in hydro on here but not sog..it is to stop vertical growth,so instead of 6 weeks of flowering in ya typical 8 weeks cycle..it will start bud production within that 1st week!!..i will do this on my next set of beans which will be 100 % sativa...i was thinking maybe foliar feeding would be ideal for sog using this product..any input??


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 17, 2009)

I haven't heard of it, but I was planning on trying Bud Blood / Big Bud / Overdrive stack once I get my non nute related variables optimized. Bud blood is supposed to do the same thing as far as kicking off bud production. No idea how well it works though, bound to be similar?


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 17, 2009)

hey spruce nice pics but i think you wanna ditch the nets pots unless they are for dwc . i dont think you want the root exposed in flood and drain ... happy growing


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 17, 2009)

thanx spork + rep


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 17, 2009)

My veg. room is just shy of 4' so I can't fit a proper tray in that room. I am stuck with my 1.5'x2' and I am hoping to to get enough cuttings for a 2x4 tray. 
Once It all gets growing I want to get another 2x4, so I will need something better. If anyone has any ideas please let me know. I am thinking along the lines of two 1x3 trays like these (eta with hydroton in pots)
http://www.hydroempire.com/store/product_info.php/products_id/966
too bad I can't make it work with my two big ass mothers in waterfarm buckets.






These are the ones that started growing thin branches when I started taking 10 clones each.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 17, 2009)

Also I am having trouble getting my Mg def. under control. AK47 is known for needing a lot of mg.
I am up to 4 tsp./g of Cal Mag Plus. I even have to dilute my other nutes just to get this much CMP.
I have only harvested 4 so far on my first run and about half the leaves were covered in rust spots and all leaves were pointed upward "praying for Mg"


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 18, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> > Also I am having trouble getting my Mg def. under control.
> 
> 
> to me mines didnt look like they bounced back either...but they were small cuttings (im thinking 4-6') but they packed on some nice buds though and they wasnt pruned properly..the plan is now to just fill my tray..i took all 9' cuts and waiting for them to hit my cell in like 5 days..somewhere in may tray should be at least 85 - 90 % empty,,so i will start my 2 week cycle then


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 18, 2009)

Hey everyone. So this looks like the place for me. Just have a couple of quick questions for you all. First here is a run down of my plan.
I have been lurking on RIU for about a year now. Doing my homework so to speak. I am in the design and build stage of my grow room right now. I have a pretty solid background in construction with some electrical experience as well. These skills have certainly helped me in this venture. So now let me tell you about my room.
I created a "secret" room from a couple of unused closets. The only way in or out of the room is through a secret door in the back of a closet. Security is priority number one. The room is roughly 5' x 6' x 8'. I have access to water in the room and plan on installing a small bar sink with drain. That will make things exponentially easier. So far I have the electrics installed. I added a 50A circuit dedicated to the room. I built a sub-panel with 1 20A circuit (2 outlet) for lights and 2 15A circuits (4 outlets each) for pumps, fans and misc. 
The plan is to set up a perpetual ebb and flow SOG modeled after the great Al B. Fuct. I will have a 1'x3' tray for mothers under a 400w HPS. The flower chamber will be 2 2'x3' trays under a 600w or 1000w (still debating) hps. This should allow me to run 20-23 plants per flowering tray. With two trays I will be harvesting and feeding new clones in roughly every month. I plan on keeping 8-10 mothers, maybe multiple strains.
The room will have a passive filtered intake and be exhausted by an 8" 565 cfm can fan. I haven't decided on a carbon filter or ozone for odor control yet. Any suggestions are welcome. There will be a dedicated roof vent for the exhaust. The lights will be on a separate cooling system. The light system will utilize a 6" axial blower sucking air from the house and exhausting through the bathroom vent. I have to get air from inside the house because where I am summers are sweltering and wouldn't make a dent in the light heat. 
Humidity is most likely going to be a problem as well. I plan on running the entire system for a week (or longer) to work out the kinks before even cracking a bean.
All walls are insulated as well as the ceiling. I will be painting the walls and ceiling with white roof paint. The paint is 97% reflective and about $20 a gallon. A bit cheaper than b/w poly or mylar and easy to scrub clean. The paint will also help seal the ceiling from any air leaks. The attic air is hotter than Hades in the summer. I will use b/w poly to make the doors and separate the mothers from the flowers. 
I will probably be starting a thread in the "Design and Setup" forum and I will post some pics there. 
Well I suppose that is about it for now. 
My questions are:

1. For a 4'x3' flowering area should I go with a 600w or 1000w HPS? The price difference is neglegable. I am a huge fan of the big dense nugs so I am leaning towards the 1KW. It will be air cooled so I don't think heat will be too much of an issue.

2. Should I go with a carbon filter or build a dead space in my exhaust line and toss in an ozone generator. Again the price difference is neglegable until you look at the fact that a carbon filter needs replacing. I am just not too sure about the use of the ozone.

Thanks for reading
Happy farming, DS


----------



## livesoul (Mar 19, 2009)

Question 1: Go with a 1000watt, the 600watt won't do it for you. 

As for question two someone else might be better suited to handle that. You setup a room pretty similar to mine. Mine is 4.5x10x8. The only thing i noticed was that you mentioned having something like 10 strains and you said the mother tray was 1x3. I don't think you'll be able to manage fitting 10 in there. I have a 2x3 and 6 mothers properly trimmed seems to be max. 

One last thing. a MH would be better for your mothers than the HPS. It blue spectrum promotes bushier growth, so you'll have more clones available. Not sure if you already bought it but if not then go with that. It will still be fine. Make sure you read up on "topping". Necessary skill for making your mothers good for cloning. But with 10 mothers and the amount of clones you'll need you should be totally fine. Keep in mine with different strains the different flowering periods. You don't want to mess up your perpetual cycle with different flowering timeframes.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 19, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Hey everyone. So this looks like the place for me. Just have a couple of quick questions for you all. First here is a run down of my plan.
> I have been lurking on RIU for about a year now. Doing my homework so to speak. I am in the design and build stage of my grow room right now. I have a pretty solid background in construction with some electrical experience as well. These skills have certainly helped me in this venture. So now let me tell you about my room.
> I created a "secret" room from a couple of unused closets. The only way in or out of the room is through a secret door in the back of a closet. Security is priority number one. The room is roughly 5' x 6' x 8'. I have access to water in the room and plan on installing a small bar sink with drain. That will make things exponentially easier. So far I have the electrics installed. I added a 50A circuit dedicated to the room. I built a sub-panel with 1 20A circuit (2 outlet) for lights and 2 15A circuits (4 outlets each) for pumps, fans and misc.
> The plan is to set up a perpetual ebb and flow SOG modeled after the great Al B. Fuct. I will have a 1'x3' tray for mothers under a 400w HPS. The flower chamber will be 2 2'x3' trays under a 600w or 1000w (still debating) hps. This should allow me to run 20-23 plants per flowering tray. With two trays I will be harvesting and feeding new clones in roughly every month. I plan on keeping 8-10 mothers, maybe multiple strains.
> ...


Welcome to RIU! 

You are in the right place for SOG. No doubt. I see you are well on your way to a kick ass grow op. Nice. I bet you are exited. 

Couple of pointers:

1. Go with the 1000. No doubt. 
2. Carbon scrubbers work great. I can;t speak to o3 gens as i do not use one but I feel very comfy recommending a scrubber to any security minded grower.


My points:

A 400W HPS for moms will produce 3 or 4 times the amount of growth you will need. A 250 would be plenty even for Al's setup which was exactly twice this size. 

10 moms is probably overkill too. Unless you really want to run multiple strains. If you do I would recommend doing whole trays so growth rates are even. Pick a strain and run it for awhile. Then add another or switch if you want. You will run into enough questions starting out. Try to make things as simple as possible to minimize error potential. 

Good luck, man. We are here.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> huh about 27 gallons fills my 4x4


 ok.....not sure where we were going with this but if you but a 2x4 botanicare flood and drain set up it will come with a 20 gallon res. 



paperfetti said:


> i water for 30 min every hr...should i tone it down?,like 4 xs a day for 30 min?


 no, dont adjust you watering to mine unless you are duplicating my op. you and only you can "know" your watering needs. seems a bit high to me but if they are haelthy and mold isnt an issue and no signs of overwatering are present then you tell know it all's like me to go the hell on.



> paperfetti said:
> 
> 
> > i was thinking bout my op,and was wondering how many mothers will i need to maintain in order to achieve 15 girls going in every 2 weeks from 3 diff strains?
> ...


nononononononono.....dont you go retarded on me now or i'll never hear the end of it from sparky. if you have the micro then you are set. go by the trics and nothing else always. you know what type of high from the color. there are too many ways that the "hairs" can be affected and give "false readings". not to mention the homos that will argue that if they aint this way or that way.....blablabla. fuck all that shit. do it right, like you were prepared to do. ignore the idiots and follow a proven recipe.
ok, i'm done. 


paperfetti said:


> oh i almost forgot..my water comes up 1/4 of the way up the side of the pots..is this ok or should it reach higher say half way up the side??
> ohhh yeeahh!!..is there anything i can do with these crystaly bud sites i cut during week 1 & 3??..like hash or something


 spork is right on with that one....and hell ya, save em in a ziplock in the freezer till you have enough to make bubble hash....omg your buddies will lose their fuckin mind and proclaim you the weed baron for your particular area.


Wohjew said:


> hey spruce nice pics but i think you wanna ditch the nets pots unless they are for dwc . i dont think you want the root exposed in flood and drain ... happy growing


 sweet jesus, somebody listens




livesoul said:


> One last thing. a MH would be better for your mothers than the HPS. It blue spectrum promotes bushier growth, so you'll have more clones available. Not sure if you already bought it but if not then go with that. It will still be fine. Make sure you read up on "topping". Necessary skill for making your mothers good for cloning. But with 10 mothers and the amount of clones you'll need you should be totally fine. Keep in mine with different strains the different flowering periods. You don't want to mess up your perpetual cycle with different flowering timeframes.


 well said....all of it


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 19, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> > Hey everyone.
> 
> 
> hey steve
> ...


same to you pal


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 19, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> > i didnt even think to ask hydro dick.
> 
> 
> What was your dad busy? You do have a daddy right? ..
> ...


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 19, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> These are the ones that started growing thin branches when I started taking 10 clones each.


Man those are some nice moms big guy. Nice very nice


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 19, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Man those are some nice moms big guy. Nice very nice


Thanks maybe you can help me save them.
Idk why they started growing fucked up.
They actually started growing that way when I was taking 5 per plant.
They are growing back half the thickness they used to be.

10


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 19, 2009)

I don't think there is anything wrong with pruning to promote growth...


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> > no, dont adjust you watering to mine unless you are duplicating my op.
> 
> 
> to late already changed..hmmm,what would i need to start a "clone op"...im bout to get another tray poppin son..word feel me??..word to ya mutha!?..thts for sparkacock,but you get my point...son!!! lol
> ...


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks Everyone.
So the 1KW is over kill and perfect? And the 600W is just right and not enough? That is pretty much where I was at already. I understand the 50W/ft2. But since I will have the lights (both) air cooled I think I can fight the heat of the 1KW. Then on the other hand the 600W will be able to get even closer to the tops and be easier on the power bill. Oh well. I guess the jury is still out on that one. The only reason I was going to go with the 400W for the mums was why not get the bigger light if it is only $2 more than the 250W at HTG? I pretty much knew it would be over kill for the mums but, shit 150W more for only $2, why not? 

[FONT=&quot]
Did I mention I read (a couple of times) Al's threads? Yes there was a bit of sarcasm in that statement, but I do believe that is the way of this thread. I am just trying not to be the nail that sticks out. That being said, according to Al, the HPS on the mums gives thicker stems and less internodal spacing. He had said he tried the MH but preferred the HPS. Can't find the specific posts, it is a pretty big thread. Duh. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

Yes, the exhaust will be on a thermostat/speed controller in parallel. 
I am going to have to make room for the dehumidifier, no question about it. I was thinking a 30-45 pint unit. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
If/when I do get to a point of running multiple strains I would run only one strain per table. The 8-10 mothers would also be for running multiple strains. By multiple I mean two. For the one strain start up I think 6-8 mums would do nicely.
As for the monthly schedule, well I just don't need it every two weeks. I was thinking with the extra time I can get far superior clones and have a cushion in case of clone catastrophe. With the clones rooted in a clone box (just like Al's) the clones will pretty much stay dormant. That is with no nutes and only enough light to convince them of long days but not enough to promote much growth. Is that right, or am I mistaken? 

About the O3. Is it okay/needed to leave it on 24/7 the way I plan on setting it up, or should it be on a timer? The exhaust will always be running, as noted, but with say an http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=204&navid=23 at 1K mg/hr that should have no problem treating a dead space of 64 ft3. Maybe run it 30 min on/30 min off. I read somewhere the half life of O3 is about 30 min. But, I think I might have answered my own question. That fan is going to be pushing out treated air and bringing in the stinky pretty quick. This is what I have planned. The space will be sealed except for the inlet and outlet. The dirty air is pushed in by the blower, mixes with the O3, and then finds the only escape path through the roof vent. The only bends in the exhaust line will be the one or two long sweeps in the dead box. 

[/FONT] Yes, I will be waiting on multiple strains until I get this machine dialed in. In fact this is the last time I mention multiple strains.  That is the way I am approaching this, like it is a machine that needs to be run at specific tolerances for proper results. I aspire not to be a Baron, maybe just a Knight of the Manor. Sir Toke-A-Lot. Meh, maybe some day.


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 19, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> I don't think there is anything wrong with pruning to promote growth...


Yes i am going to concur with Spork. Try topping one and see what happens




> OK,im gettn a lil worried about you 2..i just wanna know whos pichin and whos catchn??


Hey Retardo! We are a team! Here is a video of our escapades. http://video.yahoo.com/watch/148996


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 19, 2009)

lmao...now that was funny..tushay'


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 19, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> lmao...now that was funny..tushay'



HEY BUGS!!!!! DUMB ASS FINALLY GETS IT!!! Welcome to the SOG FORUM PAPER! Geez Fuckin took you long enough!

So who is the next retard I can fuck with?


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 20, 2009)

So I'm three weeks into this SoG and wondering if I should be pruning a lot more of the big fan leaves off of my girls to allow more light to the lower buds? They're pretty well poodled up from the bottom, but the tops seem to be a bit unruly still... the two pics below should give a pretty good idea of what's going on. I think they're fine, and will kick down a decent amount no matter what happens with the fan leaves, but my buddy thinks chopping everything not directly attached to a kola is the way to go. Al says this, Jorge Cervantes says that, wives tales, wives tales...


----------



## doogleef (Mar 20, 2009)

Just about ready. What do you think?


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 20, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Yes i am going to concur with Spork. Try topping one and see what happens


That is where my problems started.
I take all my clones from the top of the plant. Someone tell me if this is wrong.
After 3 runs of cuttings my mothers were growing back 1/8" instead of the 1/4" they started off being. First two times I only took 5 per plant and only the last time I took 10 per plant.

Also can I take a clone from the middle of a branch. Say the last 8" of the branch is too skinny, can I cut that part off and then make my cut into the thicker branch lower down? Could an air bubble get in from the top?


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 20, 2009)

My girls growing in hydroton are only HALF the size of the ones in 4" RW cubes.
I think the problem is that my tray only floods my pots 1.5", so I only have 2" of root mass below my cutting. That is why I will be getting new trays soon.
Please let me know if that deffenatly sounds like the reason or if something else might be at play.
thanks,
10


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Mar 20, 2009)

hmmm on my first grow i used rockwool and flowered my plants right at 6 inches and they were hugee plants and now that im using hydroton also and they are not as big hmm i might run one of my tables with rockwool just to see...


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 20, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> hmmm on my first grow i used rockwool and flowered my plants right at 6 inches and they were hugee plants and now that im using hydroton also and they are not as big hmm i might run one of my tables with rockwool just to see...


How big did you plants in RW end up being? Were they SOG?
Mine are only growing to about 10" max.


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Mar 20, 2009)

ya, well i gave them a week of veg so they would get use to the light from cfls and they got like 16 inches pretty dam big but they yielded veryyyyyy nice like ounce almost ounce an half


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 20, 2009)

My stuff gets flooded around 3-4 inches high. Raising that will definitely help if the root mass is just at the bottom and not through the entire pot.

Pretty much anything with a growth node can be cloned. I clone wherever is convenient. Sometimes the top has my clones, sometimes the middle, sometimes the bottom. The bottom ones (like secondary or tertiary nodes) seem to grow pretty small until you top the rest of the plant. Sounds like flooding higher, pruning, and waiting will fix you right up.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 20, 2009)

I've got a query for you all.

What are your thoughts on the degeneration of clones? Is this something that really happens? If so is it only prevelant after many many generations?
I'm currently on my 6th or 7th generation of clones of clones. So far i havn't noticed any change in the growing patterns at all.
Yet some people insist that genetics breaking down is a real thing.
Common sense says that i shouldn't have a problem, its the same dna, from the same plant, it hasn't been an issue yet.

I'm just wondering what you cats think?


----------



## Young Macdonald (Mar 20, 2009)

Ahoy fellow hydroponic SOGers. I am currently setting up my bubbeponics system sog style. I have enoyed leanring and watxhing other grows on here some in this thread so thank you all! Please dont hesisate to stop by my journal when its up in a week or two (depending on shipping). -young


----------



## doogleef (Mar 20, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I've got a query for you all.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the degeneration of clones? Is this something that really happens? If so is it only prevelant after many many generations?
> I'm currently on my 6th or 7th generation of clones of clones. So far i havn't noticed any change in the growing patterns at all.
> ...



The definition of a clone is a %100 genetic match. No degradation happens of the genes. Tell anyone who disagrees to fuck off and buy a dictionary.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Mar 20, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> I've got a query for you all.
> 
> What are your thoughts on the degeneration of clones? Is this something that really happens? If so is it only prevelant after many many generations?
> I'm currently on my 6th or 7th generation of clones of clones. So far i havn't noticed any change in the growing patterns at all.
> ...



In the grand vague sense, since we are literally asexually propagating, the DNA is the same, therefore the plant is the same. So assuming there are no weird variables, you will have no problem, indefinitely. 

But.....

Yeah, DNA is the blueprint, but the "cells" themselves are more like, interpreters. They read the DNA, and do most of it, but sometimes things as specific as methylation or vague as "stress" cause the cells to respond a large number of different ways to the same DNA. This kind of thing is good for evolution and adaptability, but it is also just as bad in the long run in terms of possible mutations or diseases or fucked up childrens. 

Anyways, the point is that depending on age, and depending on the environmental conditions and stress, a plant can change over time. It isn't so much about genetics than it is about epigenetics. That is why some people say that their old plants just aren't as vigorous as they used to be. Chances are that over time, the genes are simply being expressed differently as a result of age or stress. Does this mean that all plants will go to shit in time? No way. It just means some might. Some might become hardier and better and faster growing. Thats evolution baby, that coupled with selective breeding and you have the potency we have today.

Let me ask you a little rhetorical question, have you ever cut multiple clones off the same plants, yet they kinda...looked or acted or grew differently? You may have just passed it off as bad root growth or a deficiency or it is "stunted", but it could just be a different expression of the genes due to the stress of the cloning, or whatever.

It is my intention to start working on what affects gene expression in the plants when I start breeding, but that has to wait until I have an actual large room to work in.

Oh yeah, take all that info as you will, I really don't know shit.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 20, 2009)

How is everyone doing??? I am building A new Sog system hopefully tonight! When I get it up and running I will post some pic's for u guy's!! I am excited right now and I feel like A little kid. The new system will alow me 21 pot's in each tray using all my nut's at the fullest. How is it going sparkafire?


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 20, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> How is everyone doing??? I am building A new Sog system hopefully tonight! When I get it up and running I will post some pic's for u guy's!! I am excited right now and I feel like A little kid. The new system will alow me 21 pot's in each tray using all my nut's at the fullest. How is it going sparkafire?


Perfect Brother ! 

Looking forward to seeing your show.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 20, 2009)

I am tired of playing around with half ass trays and little plants.
At this point I have come too far and spent WAY too much money to stop trying to make things work the way I want them to.
I am going to get my first official 2x4 tray tomorrow.

Oh yeah....
_today I even got to smoke my AK. I got to say it was a good day._


----------



## pinner420 (Mar 20, 2009)

If you want goood yeilds go 50 coco and 50 perilite... then your golden


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 21, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> > So I'm three weeks into this SoG and wondering if I should be pruning a lot more of the big fan leaves off of my girls to allow more light to the lower buds?
> 
> 
> no, if the bud that the fan leaf feeds is good enough to keep then so is the leaf. if the bud is down to low or too long(branching off the main stem) then you cut it all off anyway, or should. if the bud is looking lighter ....very much lighter than the rest or the ones up top, then it might be too low to get enough good light....so chop it.
> ...


we will forgive this indiscretion......just this once. 



doogleef said:


> Just about ready. What do you think?


 pale and defecient....looks perfect ......i'd be checkin' those trics.



10mm fan boy said:


> > That is where my problems started.
> > I take all my clones from the top of the plant. Someone tell me if this is wrong.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 21, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> > HEY BUGS!!!!! DUMB ASS FINALLY GETS IT!!!
> 
> 
> your a hard man to like
> ...


ask and ye shall recieve brother...........



pinner420 said:


> If you want goood yeilds go 50 coco and 50 perilite... then your golden


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 21, 2009)

hey guys i just bouth my material to building my ebb/flow setup and going throu my first grow....i hope we can share some some experience and help each other....i have 3x2 trying which support about 15 small plants ...im think about littke sog style...i will post some pics later...thank


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 21, 2009)

rayjunyor said:


> hey guys i just bouth my material to building my ebb/flow setup and going throu my first grow....i hope we can share some some experience and help each other....i have 3x2 trying which support about 15 small plants ...im think about littke sog style...i will post some pics later...thank


 welcome to the club bor....err umm...ray sounds like you have a plan. looking forward to seeing your grow.


----------



## Old in the Way (Mar 21, 2009)

Como estas, beeches.......Just thought I would let you guys know that I am still alive, as is the op (i know you guys were worried)...........glad to see you weed barons are still at it. 

May 2nd....World Wide Marijuana March......get active u friggin stoners......check their site for a march near you.


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 21, 2009)

Bugsrnme, thanks for your pointers! Last night I saw some overlapping of larger fan leaves produce condensation between them, which I know is a sure fire way to get powdery mildew started in the garden. Thinned the problem leaves out and set my dehumidifier to run intermittently (30 minute run time every four hours) throughout the day and night to address any further issues. 

On a related note: I've gone through a slew of those shitty portable AC/Dehumid units over the past two years, and found the consumer models ($350-600) to be highly inadequate and janky products. Has anyone had proven consistency with any particular brand or unit? Something that can handle a quasi-industrial load without dying after a few months? I'm seriously considering the Ebac CD30 as an end-all solution to this ongoing debate at my house. 


Also, I guess I'm not doing a straight SoG proper, being that I topped and cropped 90% of the plants in the second week of veg. It's more of a SCroG hybrid, which has it's benefits and drawbacks. Major drawback to me is the lack of uniformity in kola level. I've got height disparities of over eight inches in some places, which is super annoying for my OCD to have to deal with! Fortunately I mitigate this perceived stress with medicine.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 21, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> HEY BUGS!!!!! DUMB ASS FINALLY GETS IT!!! Welcome to the SOG FORUM PAPER! Geez Fuckin took you long enough!
> 
> So who is the next retard I can fuck with?


lol..i just noticed ya avatar...a little fire with a baseball cap and glove...so your the catcher and bugs is pitching...i got ya now...ill leave you 2 alone to touch..uhhh,i mean play.


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 21, 2009)

Hi guys im putting my things rogether . i will post some pics later... but this is my first question... what the best water temperature for the bublle clone machine. i thought about 5.8 - 6...since i will be running my ebb/flow with 5.8ph....Another question is how i transfer the little clones after rooting to the rockwoll to put at the ebb/flow...or i dont need Rockwool...just stick the lottle clone with inside the pot with hydroton?? or i have to put into rockwool cube in order to transfer to the hydroton bed in the ebb/flow. thanks


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 21, 2009)

my bad ...RATIFICATION.... its not water tempetature ...it sthe water PH..im asking


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 21, 2009)

well make sure you dont make the mistake i did.... plant cube with clone .5- 1 inch above flood line , im luck and only lost 1 plant out of 100 due to over water . i think 5.5 to 6 would be fine to root


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 21, 2009)

when you talk about flood line ...you mean...my clone machine...or my ebb/flow reservoir...??


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 21, 2009)

rayjunyor said:


> my bad ...RATIFICATION.... its not water tempetature ...it sthe water PH..im asking


I'm only a few weeks into hydro myself so dont take this as expert advice, but too i went right from my aerocloner to hydroton so hopefully i can give you some advice that was passed along to me.

-Make sure your plants have a good root system established before you take them out of you cloner. I pushed my luck with a couple of clones that only had a few taproots, they are the ones that have failed to grow, they will soon be culled. Appropriately, the clones with the best roots have been the best performers thusfar.
-when transferring i found the best technique was to fill my netpots about halfway, nestle the clone in, and then gently fill the pot the rest of the way.
-water your plants gently by hand for the first several days until the roots have grabbed on to your media.
-I'm currently growing 3 different phenotypes of the same strain on my table, trying to feel out which one(s) to keep, I wouldnt reccomend this. Ideally you want every plant on your table to be from the same mother. There are just too many issues with different nute requirements, different finishing times etc.





Heres a shot of my table. The plants that look like shit (yeah yeah they all do, i'm still new to the cloner and a bit of a hack.) are the ones that had the least amount of roots.

anyhow hope this helps some

Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 21, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Heres a shot of my table. The plants that look like shit (yeah yeah they all do, i'm still new to the cloner and a bit of a hack.) are the ones that had the least amount of roots.
> 
> anyhow hope this helps some
> 
> Good luck and happy growing.


i think those the wrong pots homey


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 21, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> i think those the wrong pots homey


something wrong with the netpots?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 22, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> > Bugsrnme, thanks for your pointers!
> 
> 
> dont thank me yet.
> ...


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Mar 22, 2009)

i use them, they work great so far...what kinds of pots do yall use???


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 22, 2009)

Are the dementions of trays and reses supposed to be exact, or go they have some take?
My "2x4" tray is actually 24x43"
My 20g res. is full with only 17g.


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 22, 2009)

As long as the tray drains properly and completely back into the res., and your chosen growing medium fits comfortably into the tray's dimensions, all's well. Adjust nutrient ratio in your 17gal res. accordingly, and you should be alright.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 22, 2009)

If I didn't have bad luck I would have no luck!

My "20g" res. fills my tray up to 3" and my pump goes dry  Keep in mind this was with my res. at the very top ready to overflow. Imagine how it will work once water starts to evap.
The whole point of getting new trays was to fill to 4.5+ inches and it looks like all I did was waste my time and money AGAIN


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 22, 2009)

Why not get a larger res?


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 22, 2009)

Hey man thanks for you advice i appreciate ..lets try to help each other here ....that's what i think i woll do: after my clones develop good root system i will place them into a 4" RW and put inside the pot with hydroton...that's my plan ....about your set up....Im sorry man but definitely this is the wrong pot....you DO NOT want the net pots...you want the normal pots with a whole on the bottom ...or you can even place you clone into RW and put straight to the flood table...with out no problem....these information i got from a guy from my hidro shop around heer where a buy my products. good luck man


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 22, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> i use them, they work great so far...what kinds of pots do yall use???


5.5" square black pots with the holes around the bottom rim



10mm fan boy said:


> Are the dementions of trays and reses supposed to be exact, or go they have some take?


i use botanicare trays and tubs and the trays are off by an inch or two, hence the 5.5 instead of 6 inch pots. my tub holds 20 with a lil room to spare and the water goes up 3.5 inches, flows into the overflow and the pump is still under water. you are only supposed to flood to the overflow and that's it. 4 minutes to fill mine then it shuts off. the people flooding for 30 minutes at a time 12 times a day are begging for problems.



rayjunyor said:


> after my clones develop good root system i will place them into a 4" RW and put inside the pot with hydroton...


if you insist on using rw then make sure you nestle it 1/2" "ABOVE" the flood line. otherwise you will have overwatering issues.


> ...or you can even place you clone into RW and put straight to the flood table...


if your only watering once a day....sure


> these information i got from a guy from my hidro shop around heer where a buy my products. good luck man


[/quote]if he knew what he was talking about he wouldnt be working for the hydro shop. (not always true but keep it in mind.)


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 22, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> If I didn't have bad luck I would have no luck!
> 
> My "20g" res. fills my tray up to 3" and my pump goes dry  Keep in mind this was with my res. at the very top ready to overflow. Imagine how it will work once water starts to evap.
> The whole point of getting new trays was to fill to 4.5+ inches and it looks like all I did was waste my time and money AGAIN


Did you have your tray filled with anything? If you had your pots and medium in it you might find your not so bad off.


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 22, 2009)

rayjunyor said:


> Hey man thanks for you advice i appreciate ..lets try to help each other here ....that's what i think i woll do: after my clones develop good root system i will place them into a 4" RW and put inside the pot with hydroton...that's my plan ....about your set up....Im sorry man but definitely this is the wrong pot....you DO NOT want the net pots...you want the normal pots with a whole on the bottom ...or you can even place you clone into RW and put straight to the flood table...with out no problem....these information i got from a guy from my hidro shop around heer where a buy my products. good luck man





pinner420 said:


> If you want goood yeilds go 50 coco and 50 perilite... then your golden


Your on my Retard Radar! 

Rayunyorn and pinner420 please go to the very first post and read it thoroughly Thank you in advance for your reading and research before you post on this thread. 

Think of this thread like you just bought a new pair of Michale Jordan shoes. Just because you have the shoes does not mean you can play ball. In this arena where most men here know how to ball, you might want to watch Air Bud a few times before or you might end up with a basketball in your face.


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 22, 2009)

I built a 50A sup panel with 3 separate circuits. One 20A with 2 outlets for lights. And 2 15A circuits with 4 outlets each. This is hard wired into my main breaker panel, but it would be really easy to wire it into a 240A dryer plug and just use it like that. I saw a pre made timer box just like this for about $300-$400. The one I built cost me less than $100 without the 100' of 6/3G wire. I also built a variable speed thermostatic fan control. I used an attic thermostat and a 5A rated fan speed controller wired in parallel. This way the fan is always on at a reduced speed. Then when the temps get top the set point it switches the fan to full speed. It cost me around $45 to build what I saw advertised for $80-$120. All parts were bought at Lowe's.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice Dirty Steve! Very clean and efficient! 

Hey guys, my current grow setup with some shots and what I am currently growing is here.....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/175322-white-rhino-belladonna.html


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 22, 2009)

Clean wiring dirtysteve. Like the pics.


----------



## livesoul (Mar 22, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> I built a 50A sup panel with 3 separate circuits. One 20A with 2 outlets for lights. And 2 15A circuits with 4 outlets each. This is hard wired into my main breaker panel, but it would be really easy to wire it into a 240A dryer plug and just use it like that. I saw a pre made timer box just like this for about $300-$400. The one I built cost me less than $100 without the 100' of 6/3G wire. I also built a variable speed thermostatic fan control. I used an attic thermostat and a 5A rated fan speed controller wired in parallel. This way the fan is always on at a reduced speed. Then when the temps get top the set point it switches the fan to full speed. It cost me around $45 to build what I saw advertised for $80-$120. All parts were bought at Lowe's.


Hey DS, sounds like your an electrician? Got a question for you if so. What size breaker should i have at my main in order to run approx 3000wat of equipment? I'm using 8 gauge wire.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 23, 2009)

im starting to see this "green mold" like stuff in my tray...wtf??!! more problems??..i doubt if anyone has this prob.,but please any info at this point will be helpful..
another thing...my fuckn botanicare tray sorta "sinks" inward at the middle of the tray making water level reach right under the rim of pot..is this something i need to worry about ?..like overwatering or some shit like that??

.


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Your on my Retard Radar!
> 
> Rayunyorn and pinner420 please go to the very first post and read it thoroughly Thank you in advance for your reading and research before you post on this thread.
> 
> Think of this thread like you just bought a new pair of Michale Jordan shoes. Just because you have the shoes does not mean you can play ball. In this arena where most men here know how to ball, you might want to watch Air Bud a few times before or you might end up with a basketball in your face.


spark you better chew they asses out or imma find ya lil ass beat you straight again..all the shit you gave me??..i guess you dont like black people ..im really gonna beat you straight now!!..where are you located you flamer?
yo bugs..can you tell me ya flood cycle again?


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 23, 2009)

you bugs you have the milwauke ph pen right??..how often do you calibrate these bullshits??..im having to do mine every 48 hrs or so...


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 23, 2009)

damn!!..i was regreting this moment would come..i have to go to vegas on business..i cant leave everything to my cousin to do..is there anything i can do to keep everything "A ok" for like 7-10 days?..ive seen al's post on something in relations to this,but i kinna disregarded it because im not that crafty with my hands..i mean except for dj'ing or finger fucking some chic


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 23, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> 5.5" square black pots with the holes around the bottom rim
> 
> 
> i use botanicare trays and tubs and the trays are off by an inch or two, hence the 5.5 instead of 6 inch pots. my tub holds 20 with a lil room to spare and the water goes up 3.5 inches, flows into the overflow and the pump is still under water. you are only supposed to flood to the overflow and that's it. 4 minutes to fill mine then it shuts off. the people flooding for 30 minutes at a time 12 times a day are begging for problems.
> ...


if he knew what he was talking about he wouldnt be working for the hydro shop. (not always true but keep it in mind.)[/QUOTE]

My overflow was set at 4.5" so the water would have came up 3.5 on the pots because of the ridges on the bottom of the tray.
When you say 3.5 do u mean overall or that's what it floods ur pod up to?
Also I just have a mini jet 606. It takes 10min plus to fill my tray. Will this work or will I need something bigger soon?


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> spark you better chew they asses out or imma find ya lil ass beat you straight again..all the shit you gave me??..i guess you dont like black people ..im really gonna beat you straight now!!..where are you located you flamer?
> yo bugs..can you tell me ya flood cycle again?


 You know paper i had no idea you were black until you just said so! I never once said you must be black because your stupid or your stupid so you must be black. You are the resident retard if you wanted to be the token black guy all you had to do is ask to be. 

They will get theirs if they don't toe the line you just worry about yourself. 

Paper from what i have seen you couldn't beat yourself out of a wet paper bag. San Diego Bring it! 

Look it up! Geez you informational whore! Now this is just my guess but i bet he will say........ 4 to 7 times filling up to the drain and shut it off and only during lights on. How do i know this stuff? oh yea i read.


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> damn!!..i was regreting this moment would come..i have to go to vegas on business..i cant leave everything to my cousin to do..is there anything i can do to keep everything "A ok" for like 7-10 days?..ive seen al's post on something in relations to this,but i kinna disregarded it because im not that crafty with my hands..i mean except for dj'ing or finger fucking some chic


Paper your that guy!!! your the guy that has limited brain power and when he gets high cannot function. You show signs of being smart but then sadly it disappears when you get high or you are around your friends and need to dumb up.

Lets look at this shall we. "ive seen al's post on something in relations to this,but i kinna disregarded it because im not that crafty with my hands..i mean except for dj'ing or finger fucking some chic" 

If you really wanted to know how to save your grow from your more retarded cousin then you would have to take a look at your grow and find the weakest link in the chain. 

For most its water, make sure it has the water and light it needs for the time you will be away. Your plants will take a nute hit but at least they will be there when you come back. Pros and cons for everything my black little friend you just have to make the choice. 

Paper At some point in this endeavor you will have to start to think for yourself you know your own grow. How long your tanks will hold out before needing to be topped off that kinda shit and then at some point it really does just become common sense. 

Token , Stop smokin the shit your growing long enough to think this though! Then go to Vegas and get you one of then chic's to finger bang.


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 23, 2009)

Livesoul, 
What is the voltage? At 110 you will be using 25A. At 220 you will be using 13.6A. Those numbers are good only if everything is 110 or 220. If there is a mix of voltages then there is more math. The equation is simple; Watts/Volts = Amps. You don't want to use more than 80% of your breakers Rated capacity. So, if you have 25A being used then you want at least a 30A breaker. The 8G wire is good only up to 30A. Keep in mind that I am not an electrician. But, I do read tech manuals for fun and grew up around electronics. I have also worked as a service tech. which included electrical work. My advice is to google what you want to do and include DIY in the search. Chances are somebody has done what you want to do and written an article on it. This is what I referenced.

http://www.hammerzone.com/archives/elect/panel/sub_panel/01/overview.htm


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 23, 2009)

spark please stop talking like your tuff,and i do research cock boy and you know it..somethings i can just ask..is that so much a problem??..your just a natural dick..or your just bitter about being you and your miserable life...i can tell something is wrong......growing?..no...fighting YES!! (WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU TEST YA KNUCKLE GAME?)..i dont believe you didnt know i was black and the only reason i said it was because of your attitude toward me being in hip hop and talking slang and all that other dumb shit you were saying,but if you didnt cool..the point still is you call yaself "ruling a forum" on bud...lol..and claim to put people in there place and you make a wack ass michael jordan refrence??..DILDO PLEASE!!..YOUR A JOKE AND A LOSER THE MORE I THINK ABOUT IT.and because you grow bud doesnt make you smart homeboy..PLEASEEEE remember that..you try and talk so intelligently and yet you spend time on a weed site insulting people..(YOU SURE DO PUT ALOT OF ENERGY INTO BEING LAME)you barely even give any advice,but the min. someones says something that doesnt approve the "queer guy with the get high"..you jump!!..you talk as if ya words ruins my day..im still gone get money,fuck bitches and stay fresh to death...now how does me saying im not crafty with my hands make me any less smarter than you??..i need to here this one...and i just wasnt asking how often he floods only..i also wanted to know for how long smarty pants...ive seen the same questions asked over and over (even on ya so-called research b4 you ask questions forum),but when i speak ya mouth want me in it or something IDK...but we cool..i deal wit fake dudes like you in this game all the time so we straight


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> spark please stop talking like your tuff,and i do research cock boy and you know it..somethings i can just ask..is that so much a problem??..your just a natural dick..or your just bitter about being you and your miserable life...i can tell something is wrong......growing?..no...fighting YES!! (WHEN WAS THE LAST TIME YOU TEST YA KNUCKLE GAME?)..i dont believe you didnt know i was black and the only reason i said it was because of your attitude toward me being in hip hop and talking slang and all that other dumb shit you were saying,but if you didnt cool..the point still is you call yaself "ruling a forum" on bud...lol..and claim to put people in there place and you make a wack ass michael jordan refrence??..DILDO PLEASE!!..YOUR A JOKE AND A LOSER THE MORE I THINK ABOUT IT.and because you grow bud doesnt make you smart homeboy..PLEASEEEE remember that..you try and talk so intelligently and yet you spend time on a weed site insulting people..(YOU SURE DO PUT ALOT OF ENERGY INTO BEING LAME)you barely even give any advice,but the min. someones says something that doesnt approve the "queer guy with the get high"..you jump!!..you talk as if ya words ruins my day..im still gone get money,fuck bitches and stay fresh to death...now how does me saying im not crafty with my hands make me any less smarter than you??..i need to here this one...and i just wasnt asking how often he floods only..i also wanted to know for how long smarty pants...ive seen the same questions asked over and over (even on ya so-called research b4 you ask questions forum),but when i speak ya mouth want me in it or something IDK...but we cool..i deal wit fake dudes like you in this game all the time so we straight


Damn I really got under your collar there Paper. Which one was it? the token reference or the Michale Jordon basketball one. Damn dude! Lame is my game brother. Paper do you know how many white punks that are out there emulating the same garbage you have running out of your mouth? Everyone of them wants to be a big time DJ why do you think i jumped on it so fast? Either way black or white i get to make fun of you. You might sound black but i was never going to say as such just for that one reason. Paper i don't go around calling out people because of what color they think they should be. I treat everyone the same until you show me different. So i take it you don't want to be token then? Its OK Retard works just as well. I thought you had changed your ways Paper but i was mistaken. 

I think i finally got to you! Your pissed HAHAHa point and laugh here...


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 23, 2009)

i told you im not pissed at all...just funny how people are thats all..so i felt a need to tell one bout himself..anybody..and i mean anybody..feels the need to belittle someone just to feel superior is a sucker (on a "weed site" non the less)..dont get me wrong if someone says something stupid then yea of course its funny,youll get a good laugh out of it but you take it overboard homey (well with me you did atleast) and thats the shit suckers thrive off of and sometimes suckers needs to be put in there or can be put in there place..your really a kid to me..i have mortgages,car notes and kids and shit..who would want to be that person or better yet what grown man has the time?..thats alot of talentless energy..i stay sucker free so of course it bother me a little because when i see sucker shit..i speak on it..bu thats as far as it goes..now back to my lobster bisque and grand marnier prawns...yeah we gettn money over here sucker eat like a king..get like me lol...now can we go back to being felix and unger or are you to young to know the reference??


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 23, 2009)

(aerial view of my grow project)


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> .i have....kids and shit


hahahahahaha.

gettin' money...


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> i told you im not pissed at all...just funny how people are thats all..so i felt a need to tell one bout himself..anybody..and i mean anybody..feels the need to belittle someone just to feel superior is a sucker (on a "weed site" non the less)..dont get me wrong if someone says something stupid then yea of course its funny,youll get a good laugh out of it but you take it overboard homey (well with me you did atleast) and thats the shit suckers thrive off of and sometimes suckers needs to be put in there or can be put in there place..your really a kid to me..i have mortgages,car notes and kids and shit..who would want to be that person or better yet what grown man has the time?..thats alot of talentless energy..i stay sucker free so of course it bother me a little because when i see sucker shit..i speak on it..bu thats as far as it goes..now back to my lobster bisque and grand marnier prawns...yeah we gettn money over here sucker eat like a king..get like me lol...now can we go back to being felix and unger or are you to young to know the reference??


Brother you need a hug !! Hey if we are the Odd Couple and your black how will this work? You must have meant Bird and Magic! Can i be Klugman please? 







And its not talentless! it takes a lot to come here and keep the retards from taking over the world. Think about this, without me being the thread JACKASS, JackHOLE, and Jack belittler we would have all the Pinner420's hounding you with bullshit questions. This thread is for the ones who have done just a tad bit of leg work on their own have started to grow and need help with the specifics of growing SOG. 

I am sorry you feel that I have nothing better to do with my time than to fuck with you. You did make it easy for me and i have held out the olive branch more than once for you AND YOU STILL KEEP AT ME. 

Question? If i wanted to be a DJ and i asked to come up in your world and then started talking like i was a turd would you give me the time of day? Put yourself in my shoes for a second.

Paper i have no doubt you are a respectable guy with kids and a house payment the whole shindig but you did come to my house to play and alpha male or not if you start pushing me around its going to get ugly. Remember you came to us not the other way around. You know the saying my house my rules. 

The only reason (well the main one anyway) I do what i do here is that I want you and everyone else that would like an advanced area to go to to get all the benefits of Bug's and those of us who have contributed their work and experience building a SOG grow. If it takes me fucking with you and anyone else that comes between that knowledge and your feelings well we will just have to disagree on that. 

Be cool brother! 

SParky


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> (aerial view of my grow project)


Never seen that before nice one!


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 23, 2009)

Well the system is up and running! I gotta do some cleanup in the flowering room, and the trays are not all full yet! I went from A 3'x3' single F&D to 5 3'x18" tray's each running the fox farm nut's (open sesame, beastie bloom and cha ching, also these are used along side of IONIC!).... But today I went into the mother's room and the temp in there was 84.7 deg F. So now I shopping for A portable AC. 

This is the one I was looking at home depot http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100428038!

I was also wondering if anyone has ever used A Evaporative Cooler? I was also looking at this if I went this route http://www.lowes.com/lowes/lkn?action=productDetail&productId=202392-12934-CP35&lpage=none

Any advice? I will get some pic's up when I get the room cleaned up......


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Well the system is up and running! I gotta do some cleanup in the flowering room, and the trays are not all full yet! I went from A 3'x3' single F&D to 5 3'x18" tray's each running the fox farm nut's (open sesame, beastie bloom and cha ching, also these are used along side of IONIC!).... But today I went into the mother's room and the temp in there was 84.7 deg F. So now I shopping for A portable AC.
> 
> This is the one I was looking at home depot http://www.homedepot.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10051&langId=-1&catalogId=10053&productId=100428038!
> 
> ...


Hey there go to Craig s list and put in portable Air conditioner or there of and you will find all types that people want to get rid of. I picked up a 700 dollar unit for 60 bucks and it was brand new!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 23, 2009)

Alright, my res. got funky last night* so I'm cleaning it out completely (only five days after the last OCD clean) in hope that some airborn/waterborn nutrient-feasting pathogenic nasties will be put to bed. I'm using a diluted peroxide solution on the reservoir itself, along with a two minute running clean of the pump and hoses through peroxide water, followed by a thorough rinse for everything before replenishing the reservoir and reloading the solution level to 1.3ec/1350ppm. 

Is there a better method of sterilizing than what I'm currently employing? 


*The water surface was foaming and filthy with a tan coloured sugary-gluten like substance that lined the res. walls and smelled like mudskipper shit.


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Alright, my res. got funky last night* so I'm cleaning it out completely (only five days after the last OCD clean) in hope that some airborn/waterborn nutrient-feasting pathogenic nasties will be put to bed. I'm using a diluted peroxide solution on the reservoir itself, along with a two minute running clean of the pump and hoses through peroxide water, followed by a thorough rinse for everything before replenishing the reservoir and reloading the solution level to 1.3ec/1350ppm.
> 
> Is there a better method of sterilizing than what I'm currently employing?
> 
> ...


If your organic try that Genesis i speak of or move to what Bugs uses. That will cure your aliments


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> > im starting to see this "green mold" like stuff in my tray...wtf??!! more problems??..i doubt if anyone has this prob.,but please any info at this point will be helpful..
> 
> 
> it's algae and everyone gets it from time to time or at least in the begining. it is not gonna hurt anything but it can if you let it get out of control.when it's wet after a flood (or just spray it with water.) wipe it out with a paper towel, then use a quart sized spray bottle with 1-2 tsp of "DAWN" unscented liquid dish soap and the rest with plain ol' tap water. then spray everything (it will not hurt the plants, just the opposite really) that has algae on it and wipe clean. dont rinse, just wipe it dry really well. oh, and then wave goodbye to the problem. repeat as needed.
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

> trouble9039 said:
> 
> 
> > But today I went into the mother's room and the temp in there was 84.7 deg F. So now I shopping for A portable AC.
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

god i hate you


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Hey there go to Craig s list and put in portable Air conditioner or there of and you will find all types that people want to get rid of. I picked up a 700 dollar unit for 60 bucks and it was brand new!


i got a 300 dollar dehumidifier for 60 bucks......fuckin spark beat me again

but ya, craigslist is wonderfull


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

> my money's on paper i smell an e-beat down coming on!!!!


Bugs your "that" guy the one that sits back and watches waiting waiting. Well i am waiting, waiting to hear what Paper has to say before i make any more comments. But we have been down this road before haven't we?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Bugs your "that" guy the one that sits back and watches waiting waiting. Well i am waiting, waiting to hear what Paper has to say before i make any more comments. But we have been down this road before haven't we?


 yes, yes we have. and i was butt hurt and you were horrible and ..........wait a minute, why do we talk again?


oh, and to whoever it was asking me about a dehumidifier a week or so ago....mine is like this one, it might even be that one. but i was way off on the price. its like less than 200 new.......f'n sparky


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

> bugsrnme said:
> 
> 
> > Quote:hey dammit, link me to the site for it. because google is killing me
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

OF COURSE YOU DO THIS WHEN i dont have any pics to back up my awesomeness. maybe i just lie to everyone so i'll feel important


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

see the change spark?

bring on the fuckin rep bitches


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

oops , that might not work either huh?


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

> yes, yes we have. and i was butt hurt and you were horrible and ..........wait a minute, why do we talk again?


We talk Bugs Because deep down you know who is the true WEED Baron and you want to be close to greatness! 



> and to whoever it was asking me about a dehumidifier a week or so ago....mine is like this one, it might even be that one. but i was way off on the price. its like less than 200 new.......f'n sparky


Dude don't hate the player hate the game, I just am better at it than you is all.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> > We talk Bugs Because deep down you know who is the true WEED Baron and you want to be close to greatness!
> 
> 
> no comment (except that one)
> ...


 well......umm, i dont know what to say to that. congratulations are in order.

you called it, paper!


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> OF COURSE YOU DO THIS WHEN i dont have any pics to back up my awesomeness. maybe i just lie to everyone so i'll feel important


BUgs! You never had pics and the ones you did have were of some wilted clones so keep posting lame ass pics and telling lies of how you finally got to the top of your mom.


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 23, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well......umm, i dont know what to say to that. congratulations are in order.
> 
> you called it, paper!


HEYYYYYYY Ok bugs If your going to be changing shit around the gloves will come off!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> BUgs! You never had pics and the ones you did have were of some wilted clones so keep posting lame ass pics and telling lies of how you finally got to the top of your mom.


 i still love that thing...speaking of clones. i have been using hygrozyme in solution to dip my rapid rooters in and holy shit at the roots......they look like angry spaghetti noodles whipping around the tray. that shit is expensive but it's super steroids for the roots. god i love it


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> HEYYYYYYY Ok bugs If your going to be changing shit around the gloves will come off!!!


 how dare you? what ever do you mean?

hey. i think this is why people leave this thread. we have too much fun and forget pot


hehehehehehehe

bring it beyotch


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 24, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> how dare you? what ever do you mean?
> 
> hey. i think this is why people leave this thread. we have too much fun and forget pot
> 
> ...



You know what i mean ! 

People come to this thread just for this banter and those who dont get it go away. 

What is pot? i though this was a pinch and giggle forum.


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 24, 2009)




----------



## paperfetti (Mar 24, 2009)

i didnt come to your house with any kind of disrespect..did i??..i even took my shoes off at the door so i wouldnt mess up the cherry oak wood (i can see you gettn money lol)i wanna be down thats all..but when in ya house u try to make me out to be anything less than a man (never forget were all men here)..thats where we could no longer get money and imma have to see you (and thats real shit where im from)...i could be a sucker (which im not) a bitch made type dude (which im not) a grimey mufucka who just dont give a fuck bout people (which im not) and that still doesnt give you the right to treat me any less of a man until i "DISRESPECT YOU"..then you can take it where u want,but i never did that until you brought ya internet thuggism out..bvut like i said we cool...yeah im too dark to be unger sooo how bout this.......or this....http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_96aP5xDnUpc/SRJY_MqYavI/AAAAAAAAAYA/AbDs_FiLvxE/s320/archie%2Bbunker.jpg&imgrefurl=http://lilyslicorice.blogspot.com/2008/11/archie-bunker-must-be-rolling-over-in.html&usg=__LkHj80F3Stdn4uxWhnE_YrgRQc8=&h=200&w=194&sz=10&hl=en&start=30&um=1&tbnid=pyP8aoNAR_ae_M:&tbnh=104&tbnw=101&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dgeorge%2Bjefferson%2Band%2Barchie%2Bbunker%26ndsp%3D18%26hl%3Den%26rlz%3D1T4SUNA_enUS311US240%26sa%3DN%26start%3D18%26um%3D1


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 24, 2009)

Spark's I have tried that angle and did not see A thing on there or should I say in my area atleast...


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 24, 2009)

I have heard that adding bloom fert to rotted clones helps build bettr roots?
is this true?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

feeding the mother bloom nutes is supposed to help clones root, but i dont know how true it is, heard it from a source, and the source is trustworthy, but i like to try everything for myself.

i dont have a problem rooting, in aero nor rapidrooters in prop trays


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 24, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i dont have a problem rooting, in aero nor rapidrooters in prop trays


That's because you're special.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

hogwash! anyone can do it!


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 24, 2009)

I have found that A small amount of bloom to my veg plant's has given my clones more strenght and nice thick stems


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

That's because nitrogen inhibits root growth. Use a low N fert (Bloom) on your clones if you feel you need fert on clones. You can feed moms with it but giving just water for the week prior cutting will be the same result. 

Cloning really is easy. 

All that is needed is moisture and warmth. All the other garbage; the powders, the gels, the additives, they have their place if you want to go there but I get 100% profuse roots in 10-12 days with none of that crap. I don;t even PH my clone water. Just let it set to evap chlorine. There are no nutes so there is no need to avoid PH lockouts.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 24, 2009)

HARVESTED:

120 grams dry. .3 grams per watt. Pretty light but the next run will be better. WhiteBerry is not a big yielder anyway. Making changes to light and ventilation configuration.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 24, 2009)

nice white berry bro!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 25, 2009)

Pretty pics of the White berry doogleaf!


As for cloning, I agree with you; none of that shit is necessary to promote healthy roots growth in under twelve days. I do the same exact thing with my DIY aeroclone 200, just let the water be and fire it up the next day when I take the load of clones. Keeping the water just above 19c and creating any type of humidor is all you need.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 25, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hogwash! anyone can do it!


i agree with that now that i can do it any way and have no trouble getting healthy roots. but, man o' man i was a full on retard for months of trouble shooting and pouring money into it. and for me it was the cycle timer. in fact i have tried recently without it and couldnt get roots just like back in the good ol days. i envy you guys 'cause i'm a slave to products now. but it works.

damn lb havent seen you in such a long time. howzit? how did the lolipop project go from a while back? still stickin with it or on to bigger and better things?


----------



## paperfetti (Mar 25, 2009)

doogleef said:


> HARVESTED:
> 
> 120 grams dry. .3 grams per watt. Pretty light but the next run will be better. WhiteBerry is not a big yielder anyway. Making changes to light and ventilation configuration.


 damn dont it take some time to dry properly??..how do you shower?..your nuts must be sticking to ya skin or you super ballin like me and got 2.5 baths (just kidding),but at least you got some dank ass nugs there...nice work


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i agree with that now that i can do it any way and have no trouble getting healthy roots. but, man o' man i was a full on retard for months of trouble shooting and pouring money into it. and for me it was the cycle timer. in fact i have tried recently without it and couldnt get roots just like back in the good ol days. i envy you guys 'cause i'm a slave to products now. but it works.
> 
> damn lb havent seen you in such a long time. howzit? how did the lolipop project go from a while back? still stickin with it or on to bigger and better things?


yea, smoking bud isnt the addiction. growing and buying grow gear IS! but fuck it i like spending money and buying gadgets. i just put down some bread to buy 4 more recycle timers.

i've been okay bugs, how about yourself? i've been around was at another site for a minute, but they are looney over there

and yep still lollipopping, the only way to get max yield far as im concerned

only way to go in SOG ops especially

i havent got my cab into perpetual swing, but it will be though.

for right now im in the darkroom tent with an aeroponics system and 1000watter all lollipops will be soon to come


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 25, 2009)

Okay on the subject of lollipopping, can someone reassure me that its okay to take the entire lower third off my plants? I want to do it, but its so counterintuitive. 
Has anyone done side-by-side testing to see what, if any, the difference in yield will be?


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 25, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> can someone reassure me that its okay to take the entire lower third off my plants?


Those little shit popcorn budlettes are worthless, man. No light=no dried weight.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

yea thas why the lower leaves and branches are so small anyway, the light penetration is little to nothing down there. cutting the lower 1/3rd is almost like a jumpstart of new life to the top. all the hormones and shit move towards/go towards top growth.

besides, single cola buds are the easiest to trim. i love it. and mainstem bud if there was any theory on better bud and where it comes from, i dont see why it wouldnt be the main stalk bud...lol


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 25, 2009)

well my roots r showing at about an inch and I plan on planting into hydroton tomorrow. 
I wanna veg for a day or 2, should I just use veg nutes or can I use flowering nutes while vegging? so I dont have to change the res in a day or 2


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

yes, you can use the flowering nutes


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

oh btw, does anybody else here flood with coco? and/or coco croutons?

i use canna coco as my medium and love it. as far as the coco croutons, i just brought them to replace hydroton's job. the little clay balls are so NOT inconspicuous and they get lost.

i love my coco and crouton combo, hell i love coco period. 

and i can flood once a day as well


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 25, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> oh btw, does anybody else here flood with coco? and/or coco croutons?
> 
> i use canna coco as my medium and love it. as far as the coco croutons, i just brought them to replace hydroton's job. the little clay balls are so NOT inconspicuous and they get lost.
> 
> ...


 

Have you ever had A mold issue? I have been told that the coco will grow mold since is always moist! I was curious about them I am using the hydrotron and I think I am in love..... I used to use rockwool and just the disposal suck'd.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

mold? no mold here. Coco is a hydroponic medium

furthermore, coconut coir fibers have a natural occurring Trichoderma. It biologically controls certain root rots and pathogens.

and for your comment about disposal with rw, that is why i never used rw, that and because rockwool is just a mess and it fluctuates pH.

btw, did you know that coco is reusable? recycleable? yes i feed my coco enzymes (Cannazym at the moment) and it eats the dead root matter and encourages more sexier roots. some say you should double dosage when reusing the medium, but i havent seen any difference


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

pics in case you needed (i currently am using my aero for flowering and my prop rack combines drip, hybrid aero and ebb and flow).... my sog perpetual cab i built from scratch is not in full swing, however i just got the mother side straightened out...so no flowering pics for now incase you want flowering pics of the ebb and flow, you know why there isnt any

(all clickable to expand)

mother and daughter chamber (yea i need to make a stand for the fan, as i dont like the uncovered wood in there


 mini me bonsai mothers (just experiment to test the rig after i built it and see how good the coco croutons would work

 same caption as above

 the previous pic were the after pics of taking clones, these are the before. keep in mind the ebb and flow custom isnt that big, it sits on a prop rack that i modded that holds 4 shelves

 experiment over, taking them out. hella success!

 all the roots...now you can pick and pull, but fuck that, i just fed them cannazym (them being coco croutons)

 i had room to fit a super skunk clone that i wanted to veg out before i flowered it (why the roots are not as long, but as you see they still tried in less than 2 weeks to go deep down for real.

 same caption as above


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 25, 2009)

Nice! I did know that about the coco, just never tried it. 

Here is A pic of the new system up and running but not at full tilt. My camera suck's.

Spark I just realized these are the same tray's you are using....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

nice new setup man!!!

i think imma finish putting together the flowering chamber sometime this week or next


4 different res & trays with a 1k watter all stuffed in, 2 week harvest rotation (AL B. Fuct's version, i just shrunk it down to cab size   )



i already put the panda film up, and the drawer slides. imma attach the drawer slides to that panda film'd 'tray' that is holding the flood tables/trays. this will enable me to pull out and have easier access.

the 'red paint looking stuff' is not paint, its redgard. its a waterproofer


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 25, 2009)

Thank you...That's cool! What kind of cab are u using? That is A sweet little setup you got going! I am just dieing to get all the tray's running and see the production.


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 25, 2009)

Also I saw you have some super skunk... Nice choice I am also growing some skunk! Any other strains LoudBlunts?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

i built that cab from scratch, starting with building a frame outta 2x4, then sheeting with 1/4 osb on the inside and 1/2 osb for sheeting outside, not to mention having polyshield insulationfoam between the walls and having whole cab waterproofed just about using the red gard.... and multiple other stuff. i have all the build pics and stuff. i had like a 20 page build thread on another site, but i dont fuck with those looneys no more....i still have the build pics though, might start another thread up here or something. 



as far as strains, yes imma strainwhore ...i have quite a bit

at the moment im working with white russian, powerplant, superskunk, alpha diesel, hashberry. ill be starting more genes soon to establish mothers for the cab, i already have 3 different genes in the cab now


----------



## trouble9039 (Mar 25, 2009)

That cab is nice!!!! I have Northern lt's #7, Super skunk, Diesel berry, and A kush plant in soil. I have new mothers going in DWC bucket's now, one of each of the soil mothers along with LSD (lemon sour deisel), and A blue berry! I can't wait to flower out the soil mother's. I just need to get A new 1000w when it comes time for that.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

sounds good


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 25, 2009)

Im growing skunk too






https://www.rollitup.org/attachments/harvesting-curing/177614d1219627278t-skunk-1-harvest-sscn1277.jpg


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

here you go greengold







you have to take out that t after the numbers, the t represent 'thumbnail'


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 25, 2009)

cool, Id never known


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 25, 2009)

I am horrible with a camera...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

doesnt matter, yer growing skills make up for it 

2 thumbs up!


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 25, 2009)

Setup is working really well. I am getting better and making a better soup! White Rhino & Belladonna strains.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 25, 2009)

at what height did ya flower?


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 25, 2009)

About 3-8 inches. The belladonna are short small stalks, White Rhino are much larger and easy to take! Bud that will knock your ass off high off is that bella. So far, White Rhino was now where near as good as bella. Going to flower the White Rhino and extra 10 days and see if it makes it more dank! Bella....She is a long long lasting high. 4-5 hours till completely clear again! Working on converting the Veg room to Hydro Ebb & Flow. Then from clone I can veg a week or 2 before flowering. Should be done once I start in a few weeks!


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 26, 2009)

I cant decide if another room dedicated to veg would be efficient compared to using it as another flowering room?
what would I do with veg time anyway? at 50 plants on a 4x4 tray, I would think vegging them would outgrow my space. any ideas?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 26, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> I cant decide if another room dedicated to veg would be efficient compared to using it as another flowering room?
> what would I do with veg time anyway? at 50 plants on a 4x4 tray, I would think vegging them would outgrow my space. any ideas?


 plenty......want bigger plants, take bigger clones.
no vegging, no veg room/space. the answer is always "make another flowering room.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 26, 2009)

Right on Mr Bugz. Thats What I will be doing. Bigger Clones, No Veg Time. My clones are too small, need to be twice there size to get a good yield.


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 26, 2009)

Im flowering 50 in a 4x4 space
bigger?


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 26, 2009)

hey Old frog what wattage of bulbs you using ? an what size tables? nice setup looks killer


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 26, 2009)

i ask for a reason  ...... Well everything is going more than awsome im very happy with everything and everybodys help. im planning on doing some upgrades in the future but i need some opinions first . so here i go 3 1000's on 3 light movers each covering a 4x8 tables also aircooled with cool tubes , i would want to try and make all three lights move together in sync. Or a 600w hps covering each 4x4 foot of space . thus consting way more. id rather go with the 1000's on a light rail . but i want some opions on yeild using movers. i would grow 100 sluts per table . thanks peeps and nice pics everyone


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 26, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> hey Old frog what wattage of bulbs you using ? an what size tables? nice setup looks killer


I've got six 600w HPS over two 4'x8' trays. I'm hoping to pull .9-1gpw/50-58gpsf. 



Wohjew said:


> id rather go with the 1000's on a light rail . but i want some opions on yeild using movers.


So, that's one 1000w on a mover per 4'x8' table for you, right? My wattage per square foot is overkill, I know that, but maybe only one 1000w per table is slightly weaker than needed, even with a mover? Though it costs more in the long run, I like to sit the 600s lower with more even light coverage on the plants. 

Good luck man.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 26, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> Im flowering 50 in a 4x4 space
> bigger?


 should be able to squeeze 64 in there. so ya......bigger (still properly trimmed of course)


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 26, 2009)

well if the 1000 on a mover covering a 4x8 wont do it , what about 2 600's? if i go with 600's id be using 4 to cover 2 4x8 tables . i hope that would do it, thats only 37.5 per sq foot , does anyone here use one 600 per 4x4 table?


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 26, 2009)

I'd just do four 1000w over those two trays if it's an expense issue. Cheaper than four 600w most places.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 26, 2009)

id love that but i am concerned about my hydro consumption, living in a 3bd room semi up here in canada. i will keep ypu posted this upgrading wont take place for another month or so .. thanks


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 26, 2009)

just repaired all my net pots with panda film and rubberbands, couldnt find any regular pots for less than a dollar locally
Im thinking if I should grow them a little bigger with veg time, because my clones are only half rotted and still waiting for the other half to drop.
probably be a couple days.

Using sensi bloom in veg for ??? long
changing res, adding bud blood for the first week of flowering
changing res in a week,
no more additives just sensibloom till week 4 then adding big bloom with every res change.

sound good?


----------



## GypsyBush (Mar 26, 2009)

I'm gonna go now... (fucking gypsies...)

It's been fun...

Bugs, If I am ever in Africa, I will do my best to let you know...

To everyone else... BEST OF LUCK...!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm gonna go now... (fucking gypsies...)
> 
> It's been fun...
> 
> ...


Peace my friend, good luck at whatever life brings you!


----------



## sparkafire (Mar 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I'm gonna go now... (fucking gypsies...)
> 
> It's been fun...
> 
> ...


Brother GB,

Its been a pleasure and you will be missed! 

I will kick bugs in the nugs for you. 

Fuckin Gypsy's! Geez 


SParky


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 28, 2009)

where the hell are you going......you and sparky gonna get hitched?






> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna go now... (fucking gypsies...)
> ...


screw them.....jk. so i figured you would flake on us eventually. good luck with being a dirty hippie and i'll keep the slave trade alive and thriving for you.


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 28, 2009)

hi guys got 3 clones from my friend, to run some tests in my ebb/flow system.

*Nutrients*: how do you mix you nutes and how much? i have HG and i was thinking to use micro and bloom since the both give the best balance of nutrients.
*Reservoir...*i put everything together last night and put some GH nutes, and ph 5.8...this morning i notice the ph was 7s...why this happened? and what should i do in this case to put the ph down again? and how?
im flooding my tables 3 times of 15 min/ day.... also i got my TDS meter i was wondering how to use! what the numbers you use to grow and flowering stage...also i don't understand how you put control the PPM , like what about if you have the ppm to high, how do you put back dow and vice versa....
well i now its lots of question, but like i told you work/school both full times, i wrote all my questions down to send you this weekend ....thanks .....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 28, 2009)

first of all borat, you're gonna piss sparky and many others off for not knowing these basic S.O.G. principles. so be forewarned
but i guess i've taken on the mr rogers role round these parts and I end up playing devils advocate anyways......here goes.


> rayjunyor said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys got 3 clones from my friend, to run some tests in my ebb/flow system.
> ...


yes it was a lot....your welcome
and no excuses....we all have a life........start readin up a bit more when you get the chance.

good luck, their gonna crucify you i can feel it.


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 28, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> first of all borat, you're gonna piss sparky and many others off for not knowing these basic S.O.G. principles. so be forewarned
> but i guess i've taken on the mr rogers role round these parts and I end up playing devils advocate anyways......here goes.
> yes it was a lot....your welcome
> and no excuses....we all have a life........start readin up a bit more when you get the chance.
> ...


now let me give you some info, trust me i read a lot about ebb/flow, FAQ, Forum, research books , videos, and i believe i leraned a lot ..eg i know that :
ph btw 5.5 -6 keep all the nutrients available for the plants Macro and Micro...
reservoir water should be btw65- 75 better for the nutes
vegetation- you plants will consume lots of Nitrogen to produce photo and grow.
Flower- plants need more phosp to induce the flower, so less Nitro and more Phosp. propably you plant will show some leayeallon leaves by the end of the florwering Nitro deficency (normal ) the plant is telling you its time to harvest.
ppm grow vege btw 600-800 works fine
flower btw 900-1300 will do the job.
plants grown heath with somewhere around 3k -5k lumens/sqt/ft.
what else........ ahhhh
the ph of the reservoir goes up, could be RW im using its raising the ph of water or i don't know ..like you can see....i know something and i dont thing spark or whatever are going to be upset with me ...the reason i post allthoses questions ? Just to get second opinion, thats why . again thanks so much and i will keep you posted


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 28, 2009)

THIS POST SHOULD APPEAR FIRST
hEY Bugsrnme... LOL you are funny mother...( in good way) Bro thanks so much for you help i really appreciated, i laughed my ass when i was reading you post (reply) LOL , thanks again blo and keep in touch


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 28, 2009)

Seriously. Questions on how to read a TDS meter?? 








Please stick to your day job cleaning toilets at the local grange hall.

SoD: Sea of Duncedom
         
         
         
         
         
         
         
        

P.S. Always condition RW cubes with ph-balaced water before inserting plants; this helps mitigate ph fluctuation.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 28, 2009)

oh dear.......let the flogging begin!!!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 28, 2009)

rayjunyor said:


> THIS POST SHOULD APPEAR FIRST
> hEY Bugsrnme... LOL you are funny mother...( in good way) Bro thanks so much for you help i really appreciated, i laughed my ass when i was reading you post (reply) LOL , thanks again blo and keep in touch


 
well my friend your sense of humor makes up for your newbesqueness

i shall help fend off the onslaught of castagation.


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 28, 2009)

thanks oldflog, i was thinking the same thing another day ...i think im retard...thanks to help me figure that out....you made my day


----------



## rayjunyor (Mar 28, 2009)

gosh you are funny .....ohhh dear...thanks bro ...i think i have some more question for you...LOL...but i will wait till tomorrow ..that way you can take little break from me


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 28, 2009)

screw that.........fire away


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 28, 2009)

Whats a good name for ( I hope the feminized traits cross over too!) *Super Thai Skunk X White Rhino?
1. Rhiunk Funk
2. White Thai Rhino
3. Super Skunk Funky Thai 
4. ?
5. ?
*


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 28, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Whats a good name for ( I hope the feminized traits cross over too!) *Super Thai Skunk X White Rhino?*


*
1. Rhiunk Funk
2. White Thai Rhino
3. Super Skunk Funky Thai 
4. Super Tank Whino
5. Super Skanky Ungulate
*


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 28, 2009)

duh this is a no brainer


SKUNKY RHINOS!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Mar 28, 2009)

Skunky Thai-nocerous ftw!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 28, 2009)

OH SHIT Sprucezeus with the assist!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 28, 2009)

Ooooh, Sprucey got it for sure with that one!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 28, 2009)

i thought about it, but didnt wanna be too difficult.


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 28, 2009)

It doesn't roll off the tongue so well though...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 28, 2009)

yea thas where i found trouble...LOL


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 28, 2009)

I do like *Skunky Thai-nocerous* very much! But dam I also like *Super Skanky Ungulate!*


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 29, 2009)

I had a question about the controller i built so:


dirtysteve said:


> deezbud said:
> 
> 
> > im interested in exactly how you wired that thermostat inline with the motor speed controller. it looks like all the stuff is readily available at home depot. if you can post more pics and give me a better idea of how its wired that would be great. thanks..
> ...


----------



## 10mm fan boy (Mar 29, 2009)

How big of a difference will an air stone make in the res?
I don't have one yet and I know they are cheap. 

Also my last batch of cuttings that started taking root (the ones with thin steams) still require a humitidy dome over them, otherwise the leaves will curl up. 
The first one to take root still needs the dome over her, 4 days later. 
New problem for me, any ideas?

ETA because I am stoned and can't spell 

thanks,
10


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 29, 2009)

i hate air pumps. has the possibility to introduce spores and them germinating....not to mention injecting air into a hydroponic res fluctuates pH and gives wild EC

a powerhead pump moving the water around, keeping the water from becoming stagnant serves the same purpose


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 29, 2009)

Yeah, what Loudblunts said. I took his advice and replaced my four airstones with two $30 powerheads last week and they rock for my 70gal res. The problem with the airstones is that they get all slimy after a month, and having to soak/clean them in peroxide solution is tedious. Also the cheaper blue ones tend to crumble and break incredibly easily.


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 29, 2009)

I might try the powerpump sometime in the future. Thanks!


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 30, 2009)

Powerhead huh? 
wouldnt another submersible pump work as well?
let one run in the bottom of he res 24/7 circulating solution? 
I currently have no air in my res and I havent had a problem yet, if I do, Im thinking H2O2 will work enough to get me by.
What symptoms are their that you dont have enough O2? nothing?


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 30, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> Powerhead huh?
> 
> What symptoms are their that you dont have enough O2? nothing?


Well, for me what did it was having some airborne pathogen get into the res ten days ago, feeding on the nut. solution and frothing their microscopic shit all over the place like some rabid sea. This was with four airstones evenly placed with a monster airpump behind them. When I pulled the stones out to clean the res., all of them were covered in some kind of slime (they were only a month old, maximum). 

I thoroughly cleaned the res. with a peroxide/bleach mix and rinsed it with water, filled it up about halfway with clean water and hygrozyme, and flooded the trays for three minutes in an attempt to clean out any nasties that had found their way to the RW cubes or plants or hydroton or sides of the flood trays or whatever. Emptied the hydrozyme solution fromt he res., filled it up completely with full nut. regimen and went back to town on regular feeding. No problems since. This is directly attributable to one of two things: my OCD cleaning of the res./room, or the powerhead pumps I bought and replaced the airstones with on the same day as the super-clean. 

Just as far as cleanliness is concerned I like the powerheads over the airstone setup in the reservoir. I think the two powerheads also take less wattage than the one air pump, for what that's worth (30w vs 45w).


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 30, 2009)

Just out of curiosity, would everyone mind a comparison of strain and yield? I am trying to decide on a strain and maybe yous could help. I would hate to go to all the trouble and get mediocre smoke. But, I would also like to get efficient (lots and lots) production. Since I don't live in Cali I cant really do the Pepsi challenge on my own. I have been leaning towards the White Widow just because of it's legendary status. I think that a per plant yield would be best suited since most ops are different in size. Thanks.


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 30, 2009)

skunk1 mild high kinda speedy


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 30, 2009)

dense flowering


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 30, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> Powerhead huh?
> wouldnt another submersible pump work as well?
> let one run in the bottom of he res 24/7 circulating solution?
> I currently have no air in my res and I havent had a problem yet, if I do, Im thinking H2O2 will work enough to get me by.
> What symptoms are their that you dont have enough O2? nothing?


same shit different toilet.

powerhead, submersible same thing 


but i would think the submersible would spit out the water too high....which is why i recommended powerheads


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> same shit different toilet.
> 
> powerhead, submersible same thing
> 
> ...


I have a small pump for fishtanks to make waves, I think this'll work well
it lays on its side pulling from one side the pushing out the other (instead of up!)


----------



## DeweyKox (Mar 30, 2009)

Sure will, I would use it!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 30, 2009)

yes, very cool GreenGold

i have a few pumps i got from lowes i think that has a swivel output spout. nice


----------



## dirtysteve (Mar 31, 2009)

Nice GreenGold. Thanks.


----------



## doogleef (Mar 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i hate air pumps. has the possibility to introduce spores and them germinating....not to mention injecting air into a hydroponic res fluctuates pH and gives wild EC
> 
> a powerhead pump moving the water around, keeping the water from becoming stagnant serves the same purpose


You are normally right on with your answers, LB.
Gotta call this one crap though, bro. moving water will not have the same o2 levels at aerated (sp?) water. The more o2 the better. That's why h2o2 works so well. It breaks down to just more o2 in the water. Use the powerhead all you want to stir yer nutes up. That's all good. I use a small water pump for the same job, but i have airstones too.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

Not crap at all, sir. 

I have the research and papers to back it. 

As far as you referencing my powerhead/pump theory......Stirring any solution will aerate it....any movement of the water will cause some kinda aeration. Besides when the water is pumped through system (flood and drain, aero, whatever whatever) its being aerated, period.

In reference to air pumps and further elaboration......

Why do you think those so called 'hydro-organic' nutes specifically tell you NOT to inject air into the hydroponic reservoir? It encourages growth beyond belief, or accelerated growth of a good beneficial bacteria overworking causing other hiccups in your situations and not to mention there are [natural/normal] airborne pathogen around us everyday that may not hurt us, but when it comes to critical water situations (standing stagnant, moving aerated, whichever state its in) injecting air will always encourage wild spore activity, germination, etc etc...i could go on for days

Now sure, there are a million ways to skin a cat, but unless your air pumps have HEPA filters on the intake, it can happen to you too and maybe it is....maybe your h202 is steadily keeping it at bay or frequent res changes, everythings factor.

As far as h202, yuck....i stay away from that stuff as much as i can. however i do always keep some on hand and yea it works, but i dont regularly use it, only when need to.... and sometimes it does more harm then help.

my theory on that is load the nute soup up with goodies let the shit colonize and i doubt a bad cootie could take over a well developed beneficial colony

With all that said, i still blv the best way possible to maintain DO levels are of course not with air pumps, but with cool/cold res temps and movement of the water


but, this is of course my opinion, backed up in certain areas with facts (i have a contact at some water treatment plants...the ones for the muncipal and also the ones who use beneficial bacteria to eat the bad ones for treating water)

but what do i know


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

and oh yea, finally if you really dont blv


you can do the test yourself..... im willing to bet your pH and your EC will be more stable without your air pump.

i bet 500 e-bucks


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 31, 2009)

alright you....wich brings us to submersible uv sterilizers.....the kind with the impeller. it moves the water around (awesome) and kills all the pathogens (this is where i must say that i dont grow with any organics so no worries bout killin the good bugs.) in the tub. now your gonna make me go read about the whole airstone thing but.....i'm intrigued. holding my comment for later. dont wanna put any bs answer to this one.

either way, thank you lb


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 31, 2009)

jesus....my point was......what do you think about the uv's?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

love them.....but unless your op is completely completely chemical i would not use.

i dont care if you have 90% chemical and 10% organic

when i say organic, that includes stuff that has life, imho..... i.e. Hygrozyme, Cannazym, MAYBE Rhizotonic (not sure about that yet)

having that said, i've pondered the ideal of overkill using a uv sterilizer in my main res.... but not sure if would go that far, and besides i couldnt find a low profile one that i would like to fit in the tank besides the Sunleaves UV steriziler....dont get me wrong i have ALOT of sunleaves shit, but the only reason i dont like their UV sterilizer is the extra cost for an air pump to run the damn thing.

having said that....

I've got overkill like that in my standby RO res. this is the only place i really use air pumps and stones, rods (whatever you wanna call it; forced air injection) as any pathogen trying to start would get zapped by my UV sterilizer 



if you need a reference as to what all is in the white thing to the right is a float valve coming from my RO filter, the black with the blue thing sticking out is my UV sterilizer.... there are also 2- Ario Aerators v4 in there....along with a pump thas hooked to the spout to pump out water.

if you are wondering what brand of UV sterilizer it is, its a JBJ Submersible UV Sterilizer...i think i have the 9 watt version.

you also may wonder as to why I'm so freaking anal about my water, res temps, optimal on and off pump cycle times, DO (dissolved oxygen) levels and res temp status... it is last year or maybe 2 summers ago when i set off on my journal to more knowledge about our precise water. 

i caught a bad case of slime mold. Yes it really looks gross as it sounds. Did you know that slime mold is present in more than 60% (i think, dont quote me) is found is US drinking water plants/ The stuff is not bad for us, as our system can break it down but it can suffocate a plant real quick.

I also learned its damn near impossible to eliminate slime mold and algae types....you can keep it at bay, but its damn near impossible to kill it







yes it really did look like someone jizzed on my roots.

the forced air injection of my hydroponic reservior and the heat in the res temps didnt help much at all either.

while all this may not be necessary...it is highly important to keep water temps right, DO levels all kinda shit.

one lack and it creates that comfort zone for them.

yuck i still get freaked out by that shit.


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

Damn LB, that's disgusting shit. I'll admit I've thought about jerking off in my grow room on occasion, but not directly on the plants' grow medium! Did you wind up killing all of your clone babies with that scunge on them, or what? Did your clone mothers suffer too? How do you treat something like that?

Doesn't your RO unit destroy 99% of anything as well? Not algae though?


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 31, 2009)

hey bugs back to me barrying my cube instead of putting it 1-1.5in above flood line . well everything is going awsome and im still flooding 2 times per lights like you said , im in 22days flowering . is there any need to flood more or should i just leave it alone and keep it at 2 floods?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

it winded up killing 2 of my plants. none of my clone mothers suffered....

i have a few different setups almost like a failsafe.... in difference stages (so if one setup fails which isnt likely...ill have backup)....this was an isolated incident

to save them...i pulled them out the hydroton...trashed that and never looked back. once i pulled out the hydroton, i had already mixed up a mild h202 soup. 35% HyOx (advanced nutes)

i swished the roots and the rapid rooter gently in the mix ..... and transplanted to coco.... coco has a trichoderma which controls pathogens and certain types of root rot...

well needless to say the slime mold got ate up by the coco.....the water dwelling slime mold had no chance in the coco

for the others i left in an aero hybrid....i used physon 20....this is some great great shit, but also some powerful dangers shit...remember less is always more. its the king of pwning rootrots and other nasty things trying to take over in a hydro ponic res.....so if you buy and use, use at a highly diluted ratio!!! work your way up

As far as the RO system question.....yes the fabric (excuse my lack of terminology, still tired just waking up really) on the reverse osmosis is so thin, so microscopic that it doesnt let just anything through... that 99% is supposed to be what it is... so its not like a WHOLE bacteria cell could get through....however like i mentioned before sometimes things you can keep at bay, but never kill.

i blv that my overly hot (over 70F) res temps, and aeration of my res is what help accelerate life back to the bacteria/mold/whatever.....

shit was always building up in my RO res when i solely had air pump injection...when i added the UV sterilizer i wasnt worried about shit building up.....i havent rinsed out my RO res since the last time it was hot (last summer)


another factor to take into account was me not using solely RO water.....as my tap water ppms out the faucet really arent bad....not bad at all...around 80ppms on a good day and average out to 150ppms on a bad day. 

Anywho my RO filter would produce such PURE/raw ass water that it wouldnt buffer itself. The pH would not buffer for SHIT!

so to help my pH buffer, i would add 3 gallons RO to 1 gallon tap water to help buffer the nute soup....

well that was almost as bad...... so i just went back solely to RO and started adding Potassium Bicarbonate....it helps with highly pure/raw water to help add what it needs to buffer the pH.

tap water is easily pH'd and somewhat stable because of everything that is in it.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

random tidbits

Potassium Bicarbonate is a common ingredient found in ph UP products.

it is also used in beer/wine making to lower the pH.


my pH was always dropping below 5.6 always....always always always. this is what got me using potassium bicarbonate

i also learned this bit of info from a buddy of mine and a hydroponic website


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> hey bugs back to me barrying my cube instead of putting it 1-1.5in above flood line . well everything is going awsome and im still flooding 2 times per lights like you said , im in 22days flowering . is there any need to flood more or should i just leave it alone and keep it at 2 floods?


 good to hear it man.....as long as they respond well to it then you can bump it up to 3 if needed. hell some folks go as many as 12 times. the plants will grow quite rapidly almost like a semi-dwc. now for all the tards out there. no E&F is not the same as DWC but let me tell you this. the priciples all work the same ...oxygenated nutes flood the root zone then empty out and as long as the medium maintains the proper air:water ratio and the plants are healthy they will suck it up. no different then them being in water like dwc. so play with it. now that you have your medium right the sky's almost the limit with growth. people tend to think of flood tables as inferior to other methods of hydro when in fact you can make it comparable to the others with "LESS" work and fiddling. flood tables are straight from god once you have them nailed down. i frequently blow minds with the quality and quantity of my buds, and love the opportunity to show off what is achievable in E&F. just my dollar and 32 cents worth.

oh and dont listen to that loud guy....what does he know.....did you see that grey can ???? he didnt even have anything growing in it! i mean really!!!!! some people. jk blunts


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> random tidbits
> 
> Potassium Bicarbonate is a common ingredient found in ph UP products.
> 
> ...


 cool....i think your the first guy i've ever read about having to use ph up....ro cause that you think?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Damn LB, that's disgusting shit. I'll admit I've thought about jerking off in my grow room on occasion, but not directly on the plants' grow medium! Did you wind up killing all of your clone babies with that scunge on them, or what? Did your clone mothers suffer too? How do you treat something like that?
> 
> Doesn't your RO unit destroy 99% of anything as well? Not algae though?


 i have rubbed out many a' load in my op.......sorry smokers
banged in there a couple of times as well.......ahhhhhh good times


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

Word LB, sounds like you nuked 'em proper. So you don't do anything in hydroton at all now? I used the stuff to line my E&F trays so the roots wouldn't get hit by the light, and it seems to be working fairly well. Would you recommend a coco mat instead for something like that for my trays in the future? How's the cleanup of that shit go? Easier than rinsing hydroton over and over? Is it reusable?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

lol if it counts

i used to wash my RO res aka 'grey can' lol out with anti bacterial soap

i would hose that thing out just to make sure its rinsed out....

yea right

whenever i would hook it back up to get filled up....and the aeration....

man that bitch sudded up!

man....talk about 'dual action cleaning foam'


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i have rubbed out many a' load in my op.......sorry smokers
> banged in there a couple of times as well.......ahhhhhh good times


Fucking gross Bugs.


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> cool....i think your the first guy i've ever read about having to use ph up....ro cause that you think?


Yeah, I've only had to use Down in my E&F. But for soil I've always had to use Up with the organics. So acidic!


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 31, 2009)

HMMM thanks for the rep BUGS!!!
I peeked in my room last night and it seems my babies have some sorta mildew, powdery mildew I believe.
I got some copper soap to treat it, applied it this morning. anyone ever use this stuff before?
Hope this works out!
I was waiting for all my clones to show but about 10 never did, plus 3 or 4 I broke the roots off of.
So instead of 50 with no veg time, Im going slightly less with more veg.
Any recommendations on how long I should veg for? I have about 30 in a 4x4 tray, too stoned to go count them exactly
The strain is Skunk #1, under 3 400 watt lamp

one of the youngs ones at about 3 days from showing roots


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

LB, would you say the RO system was worth it, or would you just hit your tap water with a UV device before mixing nutes? My water comes out of the tap at no more than 0027ppm. I let it sit for a day before putting into the res. for chlorine evap. I know it's not pure pure, but the plants don't seem locked out or anything...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> cool....i think your the first guy i've ever read about having to use ph up....ro cause that you think?



on the contrary my friend....

dont minus the slime mold out the equation


any time you have a dropping pH it is indicative of anaerobic bacteria and other pathogens

the potassium bicarbonate is what raises the pH, kills the bacteria/whatever lowering it (as they cannot thrive in high pH....they will bring down the pH to their level of comfort and start working even more when its optimal) as it also helps stable my RO water more


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 31, 2009)

0027??? wow thats low for tap right!?
I run at about 200 ppm, no chlorine probs here.
Good ol' mountain spring water


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> The strain is Skunk #1, under 3 400 watt lamp


Out of curiosity, why three 400s instead of one 1000 or two 600s? Are they HPS or MH?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> LB, would you say the RO system was worth it, or would you just hit your tap water with a UV device before mixing nutes? My water comes out of the tap at no more than 0027ppm. I let it sit for a day before putting into the res. for chlorine evap. I know it's not pure pure, but the plants don't seem locked out or anything...


i didnt skip over your last question (about hydroton)...ill be getting to that after i answer this...i need a quick reboot.

but...you ask 'was it worth it' thas all relative to any grow and preference. The only reason i got it is because i like to feed precisely and know exactly what is in my water.

in the words of the great Al B. Fuct.... 'if you can drink yer tap water, so can your plants!'

while my tap water is fine for growing.... i just can be anal about things....yes im apart of the over kill club

in some cases people will bitch cuz if you dont feed absolutely right with RO you can have def. Some say using tap water helps with that i.e. the cal/mag, zinc blah blah blah the trace's that are needed...but fuck it...i know what im putting in my nute soup so its all good.


as far as you purchasing the UV sterilizer...its all relative bro...its not necessarily needed...but if you think so and/or love cool grow gadgets like me....fuck it...get it! i told you i was part of the Overkill club

(plus imma gadget junkie in every other one of my hobbies, so why not bring it to my growing hobby as well)

oh yea, another reason why i decided on the RO filter was because i needed a water source that i could hide. i damn sure wasnt running water hoses through my window... so i thought up a RO res (modded Brute 50 gallon trash can on wheels...aka the grey can as bugs calls it)...drilled holes through the tub...ran the input from a bathroom under the sink...also ran the drainage line from the RO to a saddle drain valve on existing bathtub plumbing. I keep my RO system and inline tds monitor in my storage closet in my lab. I also needed a water source that is mobile as i grow in tents and cabs. my tent is an aeroponics setup and my cab that i built is a SOG cab with ebb and flows...so yea i needed a mobile water source bad.


----------



## GreenGold (Mar 31, 2009)

actually I have 4 400 watt fixtures 2 HPS 2 MH
Originally I had only 1 400 watt MH last year, when my intentions were to keep mothers and clones for the great outdoors, thats really how I got interested in doin the whole cycle indoors. ( and outdoors
A friend gave me another MH (older though) and I flowered the mothers when the clones were no longer need ( sept. I think)
Yeilded just short a pound out of 5 4 month old mothers in 3 gallon pots foxfarms soil and no nutes ( I know: newbie. They severely needed transplant and nutes)
Shut Down after that due to seeing police up and down my road. It ended up being nothing.....
Late nov decided to start again and dug up 4 small clones that were left outside too long by accident
now they r my mothers.

The other 2 HPS lamps came from the same place my clones come from and were cheap, so I hit up on them

I am real interested in seeing if I can get 3 400 watters to compare to everyone elses 600 and 1000 watters.
Srry for the ramble


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Word LB, sounds like you nuked 'em proper. So you don't do anything in hydroton at all now? I used the stuff to line my E&F trays so the roots wouldn't get hit by the light, and it seems to be working fairly well. Would you recommend a coco mat instead for something like that for my trays in the future? How's the cleanup of that shit go? Easier than rinsing hydroton over and over? Is it reusable?



while hydroton served its purpose...and i cant hate on it....

i just cant do it anymore man.... especially when someone close to you semi recognizes it.... something to the effect of 'hey dude, those are those bronze balls for growing marijuana dude' in my fucking kitchen....how the fuck did one of those balls get in my kitchen?

so yea, he thinks he knows all about growing...i try to educate him...but fighting back with him would say i know something about growing...i pretty much try to keep low key nobody ask, nobody tell...hell nobody tell period. regardless his name for hydroton was shocking and hilarious at once 'bronze balls!!!'

anywho.. i've thought of using a coco mat, but i've often wondered about losing mobility/ability to move my plants around if i wanted in the ebb and flow. so X'd that out

i use grodan coco croutons, that is my hydroton replacement. roots fucking love em



taking so many clones...(even if not using all clones)....allows me to experiment and/or try new things.... i put a clone in the coco croutons just to see how they would like it... not bad, but i coulda let it gone longer, i just scrapped it cuz it was taking up space on the prop rack



super skunk fresh off the prop rack ready to be flowered!














prop rack. all HO t5


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

use enzymes to eat the dead root matter.

I use cannazym, some folks say to increase the dosage when reusing....but i havent seen a difference, i also want to try House & Garden Root Excellerator (sp?) heard that is the shit!

im sure hygrozyme and AN's enzyme product would work too, just forgot the name right now (brain fart and im high sorry guys)


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> 'bronze balls!!!'
> 
> mobility/ability to move my plants around if i wanted in the ebb and flow. so X'd that out
> 
> i use grodan coco croutons, that is my hydroton replacement.


Bronze balls...what the hell.

I worried about the lack of mobility with the coco mat too, so went with lining my trays with the hydroton. The roots took over though and I still couldn't move the plants without hurting something or staggering growth. Root growth directly on the trays is reaching epic proportion.

I like those croutons but they look kind messy. Whatever, it's really all a pain in the ass to clean no matter what. 

Nice prop. rack by the way. I need to consolidate my setup like that. Much more efficient footprint.


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 31, 2009)

my plants look like they are thriving and reaching for the 1000w MHi dont want to hurt them but if the can take an extra feeding then id rather . im in the 3rd week of flower using AN a and b bloom @650ppm they are 12 inch tall. this is my first attempt at flood tables .


----------



## Wohjew (Mar 31, 2009)

when you guys measure your plants do you include the pot? cause i dont


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> my plants look like they are thriving and reaching for the 1000w MHi dont want to hurt them but if the can take an extra feeding then id rather . im in the 3rd week of flower using AN a and b bloom @650ppm they are 12 inch tall. this is my first attempt at flood tables .


How tall were your plants when you flipped to flower?

How often do you feed now per day? What is your grow medium?



Wohjew said:


> when you guys measure your plants do you include the pot? cause i dont


No.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Mar 31, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Bronze balls...what the hell.
> 
> I worried about the lack of mobility with the coco mat too, so went with lining my trays with the hydroton. The roots took over though and I still couldn't move the plants without hurting something or staggering growth. Root growth directly on the trays is reaching epic proportion.
> 
> ...


yea, when he said bronze balls all i could do was laugh...but i didnt wanna show my other face.....he makes my day with his daily growing advice or howto grow marijuana stories...

he even said that halogen lights work good for growing....yanno the ones that are yellow and spot light almost with two lights on it? yellow halogen work light?

man he just cracks me up...sometimes i egg him on to 'teach me and tell me' more about cloning (little does he know i get roots in 3-5 days) and flowering. you should hear his technique on flowering...he said he gets bud using 18/6 lighting...wow.


yea you are right about the cleaning thing...everything has its own con when it comes to cleaning.

thanks for the comments on my prop rack. thanks for showing interest in all my work and experiments...you've been cool, shown support and love ever since i've met you, Old Frog. Thanks man

glad to be of service...because we all know maryjane isnt addictive....its growing the shit and buying more grow equipment that is the addiction!!!!

peace bro!


----------



## Old Frog (Mar 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> he said he gets bud using 18/6 lighting...wow.


Sounds like a genius. 

Hey man, you've done your homework and I respect that. I know a lot about soil grows but everything hydro is completely new to me. Your advice has already saved me countless hours at the store and online. And that's why I'm here.


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 1, 2009)

i flipped at like 4-6 inches, growing in 6in pots with hydroton flooding twice per lights on . woukd staying at 2 floods still give me my fat sack


----------



## trouble9039 (Apr 1, 2009)

Loudblunts- How's it going! You know what that is the truth when u say the growing is addictive.... I am alway's trying and comming up with new thing's to try and take it to the next level.

How is everyone's grow's going? I went into my veg room lastnight and realized my timers were 12/12 and everything had started to flower very nicelly I might add. I must have not moved my timer when I had did the room change, Opps high on mistake.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 1, 2009)

hey man...im good... how you doing?

i just put some more corner plants in the tent... lol


----------



## trouble9039 (Apr 1, 2009)

Not to bad!


----------



## GreenGold (Apr 2, 2009)

does anyone here use a DIY Bubble Cloner? How long do you wait before putting in hydroton, how big are the roots.
out of my last batch only 10 outta 30 look like they'll make it in the ebb an flow. i think I transplanted when the roots were too small and broke them when I put them in the pots. This sucks


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 2, 2009)

Mine tend to take about a good 2 weeks to start growing from fresh rooted clones straight into flowering on my ebb table! How long has it been. I would not worry. They can begin to look bad the first week, and then all of a sudden they take off!


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 3, 2009)

where is everybody lol


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

GreenGold said:


> does anyone here use a DIY Bubble Cloner?


I built my own aerocloner 120. It roots 100% in less than 14 days every time.

Here're some pics (the water is brown from hygrozyme and root juice) I need to take the ones with roots out...poor girls. The rest in there were just cut and placed less than three days ago.


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 3, 2009)

hey old frog i answered you lol , its been quiet here lately. Nice pics ive never used an aero cloner but i get roots within 10-12 days using cubes and once one rooted in 8 days and in winter months it tends to take longer . what are the benifits using aero cloners? to be honest id like to totally ditch the RW. ive got beef with RW lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2009)

aero cloners rock


no medium to burn through!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 3, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> aero cloners rock
> 
> 
> no medium to burn through!


Seconded, i'll never go back to rockwool.


----------



## GreenGold (Apr 3, 2009)

yeah I think I moved 'em too early... they only had like a 4 inch spike root. they dont lok like they'll come back... time to try again
Ima have about 10 a couple weeks older than the others ( or just stick with the ten?)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 3, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Seconded, i'll never go back to rockwool.


dude i dont think i ever liked rockwool.

-pH fluctuation
-hard to dispose of
-just blah


and clones are like seeds, imho, in reference to one thing done wrong and you almost are SOL and fucked.

i've always had a heavy hand and a lead foot. thas why i really cant grow a thing in soil, i tend to overwater.....

but give me some fucking coco? and some hydro? im on it!

i've gotten hella better at rapidrooters and trays and when to water...but with hydro and/or aero cloning....i dont have to worry about when to water, how to water....its fucking automatic.

just whip up nute soup, ph'd and we have lift off


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 3, 2009)

sweet


----------



## grnmchne909 (Apr 3, 2009)

I am wondering what you mean by the term ebb and flow hydroponic sog?(what is sog???) I am starting my first grow with a standard ebb and flow system and am wondering if my method could be considered soggy??? And what is a weed baron? NOt used to all this lingo. thanks for any replies


----------



## GreenGold (Apr 4, 2009)

grnmchne909 said:


> I am wondering what you mean by the term ebb and flow hydroponic sog?(what is sog???) I am starting my first grow with a standard ebb and flow system and am wondering if my method could be considered soggy??? And what is a weed baron? NOt used to all this lingo. thanks for any replies


do some reading before asking simple q's. what do you think a 'weed' Baron is?


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 4, 2009)

well SOG means sea of green , which is a grow meathod. a weed baron is a pro grower, someone who knows there shit....... you can call me weed baron Jr cause im climbing that ladder


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 4, 2009)

actually that is the joke......a weed baron is a moron who thinks he can grow super weed with gasoline. it started on al b fuct's threads. i took it and ran with it. most people dont know but it is just a big joke. i kept fucking up aerocloning and i burnt up my op so that made me a weed baron. get it? silly right? some folks take me too serious and think i'm talkin smack about being a pro grower but it couldnt be further from the truth. but we call em weed baron's and they dont get it half the time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO!!!

yea a weed baron isnt a good thing...


yall should see Al's thread how not to grow pot


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 4, 2009)

Been awhile. Bugs. Sparks. The rest of U crazy sogger's. 
Trying it again.
Hopefully this time I dont cook my girls.
First and second batch are in the nursery.
Peace Bro's.


----------



## dirtysteve (Apr 4, 2009)

So weed baron is bad? Dammit what am I going to do with all these shirts and stickers? And this sweet ass Weed Baron leather jacket. Shit Shit SHIT!!!


----------



## leafpot (Apr 4, 2009)

I always prefer hydroton for sog grows because its reusable, just my two cents!

www.leafpot.com


----------



## BirdTooth (Apr 4, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> I built my own aerocloner 120. It roots 100% in less than 14 days every time.
> 
> Here're some pics (the water is brown from hygrozyme and root juice) I need to take the ones with roots out...poor girls. The rest in there were just cut and placed less than three days ago.


This is what I'm looking for. Can you post a few more pictures and details about this aerocloner of yours? I see you use the 50+ gal rubbermaid, but what do you have inside?


----------



## WiiToke (Apr 4, 2009)

I would love to hear about some of the strains that u all are SOGing lately. What are the current stars of ur garden?

I have a few strains going at the moment, in 4x4 ebb&flo. SOG all the way. Right now I would have to say my current star (for yield) is White Russian. Clones well, stays short, big dense colas held by sturdy stems. I think if grown perfectly it could be an OZ+ SOG plant (I am not there yet). It also finishes in less that 7 weeks. The smoke is pretty solid too, but the taste isnt up to the same standard as its floral bouquet. 

I have noticed that some strains that do really well in a ScrOG type set up, don't perform that well when they are lollypopped. For example: Nirvana bubblicious. Such a great strain, but its a bit too stretchy and the yields have been disappointing.

Another stain that I have had great SOG experiences with is C plus from Chimera. I have not yet learned how to maximize this strain in hydro though. When properly grown, these gems really swell (especially the last 2 weeks) great smoke too. 

Well, I am thinking about picking up a few new strains for the Summer. any suggestions would be appreciated.

thanks

BTW, I can post some pic if anyone is interested.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2009)

if you are cutting your white russian in less than 49 days as you claim.... you are not letting it gets to its fullest potential, imho


im growing white russian right now... i let her go for at least 65 if not 75 days max


----------



## WiiToke (Apr 4, 2009)

You might be right, I will try a few a bit longer. Though at about 50 days, I am looking at all clouded trics w/ a few amber. Could we have differant versions of the hybrid? Mine is from Serious Seeds.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 4, 2009)

yes serious seeds.

i blv if you let it go longer, you will also get your wish of 1oz plus per plant.

it is a very nice yielder


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 5, 2009)

BirdTooth said:


> This is what I'm looking for. Can you post a few more pictures and details about this aerocloner of yours? I see you use the 50+ gal rubbermaid, but what do you have inside?


-Rubbermaid Roughneck 42 gal tub with lid x2 (second lid unnecessary but comes with purchase anyway)

-8' length of 3/4" PVC x1

-Clone Sprayers 
-360 sprayers x12
-180 sprayers x16

-pump x1 

-1 3/8" hole saw x1

-tap screw for spreader threads

-bur tool to smooth hole edges on lid


It's a Rubbermaid 42gal tub inside another of the same (don't want to risk one cracking under water pressure ever) with the lid flipped upside down to prevent leaking or overspray from the manifold spreaders. 

The pvc manifold is standard 3/4" cut into ten 5" lengths for the sides, five 15" lengths for the cross supports, and the sixth cross cut to fit with the pump down below. 

The pump's pretty standard and goes up to a manifold with the non-mechanical sprayers (the mechanical ones gum up too easily from my experience). I got 12 of the 360 degree ones for the middle arms of the manifold, and 16 of the 180 degree ones for the sides. You'll need a tap screw drill bit to thread the pvc for the spreaders. 

The holes for the neoprene are up to you. I used 1 3/8" hole saw on them for the neoprene discs I got from the store. This takes the longest amount of time to complete because you're constantly emptying the hole saw of plastic pieces from the lid. Drill _slowly _so the brittle plastic doesn't crack repeatedly. Took me three complete fails on this to get it right. Pain in the ass. 

The real key is getting the right tub, because there's now a slew of knock-offs that don't have the right inversion on the lid, and the one I really liked got modded by Rubbermaid with these ridges. Work around them. Look closely at the lid, because it needs to fit down deep into the tub to work. I taped a 20" thick strip of white/black poly to the outside and then flipped it over the sides (especially the handles) as a final safeguard to keep water in.

Good enough?


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 5, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> So weed baron is bad? Dammit what am I going to do with all these shirts and stickers? And this sweet ass Weed Baron leather jacket. Shit Shit SHIT!!!


Seriously DS, the Goodwill does _not_ take that shit.


----------



## WiiToke (Apr 5, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes serious seeds.
> 
> i blv if you let it go longer, you will also get your wish of 1oz plus per plant.
> 
> it is a very nice yielder


OK, ill try letting it go a bit longer, thanks
Do you have other strains that you would recommend that I try in my SOG (similar flower period and heaving yielding) cheers


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 5, 2009)

mandela strains are nice for sog

hashberry, satori, etc etc


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 5, 2009)

SOG Strains from the Big Book of Buds volume 1 & 2

Volume 1

atomic northern lights
BC big bud
belladonna
big bud
black domina
blueberry
blueberry x nice
blue velvet
bubbleberry
bubble gum
chronic
durga mata
dutch dragon
early queen
eclipse
hashmaster
hash plant
Hawaiian sativa
ice
island sweet skunk
kahuna
kali mist
master kush
max 49
medicine man
millennium
misty
nebula
niagara
niagara x shiva
northern lights
original misty
pot of gold
reclining Buddha
sensi star
sherherazade
shiva skunk
silver pearl
soma A+
spice
stonehedge
super skunk
ultra skunk
white Russian
white shark
white widow
willy jack brainer

Volume 2

afghanica
ambrosia
aurora indica
blue pearl
brains damage
bronze whaler
California grapefruit
candy cane brain
cannalope haze
cherry pez livity
diamond head
dreadlock
dutch treat x northern lights
endless sky
euforia
exile
heavy duty fruity
jack flash
lowryder
magic bud
Manitoba poison
maple leaf indica
marley's collie
mazar
mk-ultra
moroc x afghan
orange bud
papaya
passion queen
pineapple punch
power plant
purple skunk x Dutch treat
rocklock
rockstar
rox
sapphire star
sativa spirit
satori
shiesel
shiva skydot
slyder
snow white
sour diesel
stargazer
super shit
thai-tanic
waldo
warlock
white light


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 5, 2009)

vol 3

AK-48
AMERICAN DREAM
AURORA BOREALIS
B-52
BC GOD BUD
BC SWEET TOOTH
BIG BANG
BIG BUDDHA CHEESE
BLUE BUDDHA
BLUE CHEESE
BURMESE KUSH
CHRYSTAL
CINDY 99 X PANAMA RED
D-LINE (CHOCALOPE)
ED ROSENTHAL SUBER BUD
FIRST LADY
FRUIT OF THE GODS FRUITY THAI
GONZO #1
HASHBERRY
HAZE MIST
ICE CREAM
JACK THE RIPPER
JILLY BEAN
KAYA
KC-36
KC-45
KISH
KIWISKUNK
KUSHAGE
LA CONFIDENTIAL
LOWRYDER #2
MARTIAN MEAN GREEN
MOTIVATION
MOTHERS FINEST
MOUNT COOK
NUKEN
OPIUM
POSH
PURPLE KUSH
SADHU
SOMINI
SOUR CREAM
SOUR DIESEL IBL
SPEED QUEEN
SPOETNIK #1
THE PURPS
T.N.R.
VENUS
WAPPA
WHITE BERRY
WHITE RHINO
WHITE SATIN
WHITE SMURF
WONDER WOMAN


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 5, 2009)

So pretty much every strain...


----------



## doogleef (Apr 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> So pretty much every strain...


Any Indica-Dominant strain will do. If you are looking for commercial production (and you are not in a heavily saturated market) go with a bigbud or chronic cross. The BB X northern lights crosses yield big in 8 wks. If you are in it for the flavor and the high grab a berry cross or papaya. Not great yielder (kush liniage) but fuckin yummie. I'm growing Whiteberry now and it really tastes good now that it has cured a few weeks. I will be lucky to get it dialed up to more than about .75 grams/watt though. 



Awesome posts as always, LB. Reasoned and experience-backed as always. Rep+ Good to have you hanging around. 

A few points:

I love my air-bubbler in the res, and yes, no doubt, h2o2 is keeping the nasties at bay. All chem nutes all the time. Just as Al. B and Lucas (my other Cannhero) recommend. 

Organic-hydro sounds like mess-soup to me. 
I don't worry about bacterias or enzymes. I grow weed.   lol 

Could not agree more that soil was much more of a pain in the ass guessing game than the dro setup. I know exactly what my plants are eating at all times. Especially with the nice, already broken down and available, chemical soup they get. I am afirm beliver that stong plants are more about environment than the kinds of nutrition the plant takes up. As long as all the plants nutritional needs are met, I don't care where it comes from. Buds and plant mass are more about o2 in the roots aong with co2 and light in the room. 

Cloning was easy from the begging for me once I got the cuts down. NO need for yet another tub setup cluttering my place.  . Rockwool + moisture+ heatpad = profuse roots is 12-14 days. %100. I kill lots clones that are deamed "unworthy" but they are rooted, just not as robust as the stronger ones. I may go with rapidrooters when I run out of this batch or RW. RW is kinda a pain with the PH and water retention.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 5, 2009)

The time has come to bid farewell to SOG fellas.  

I had my MMJ eval a few days ago and should have my cert in about 2 weeks. That means I have a restriction on the number of plants I can have. That part sucks but at least I am working on legality. 

I'm thinking SCROG or (hiss) soil. My height restrictions won't allow me to grow trees so I need to maximixe my canopy with 3 plants. My res takes up about 18" of vert space. I have my 2 moms that could be woven on a screen in a couple weeks veg time. I also have about a dozen rooted clones that have been vegging under the 400 for about a week now. I just got themharderend off to the HPS and was gonna flip the 12/12.  Now I may wait and tranplant the strongest ones (rough choice) to dirt. 

I may give coco a run and setup a drip. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## trouble9039 (Apr 5, 2009)

doogleef- Can you stay with in legal limit's doing your SOG? Down size the system? Just saying that sent chill's down my spine. I have been looking into my lic. and currious on it but from what I have heard I will wait!


----------



## BirdTooth (Apr 5, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> -Rubbermaid Roughneck 42 gal tub with lid x2 (second lid unnecessary but comes with purchase anyway)
> 
> -8' length of 3/4" PVC x1
> 
> ...



Definitely. Now if I can only locate one of those tubs.

Thank you.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 5, 2009)

A Birdtooth, no problem man, good luck. 




doogleef said:


> The time has come to bid farewell to SOG fellas.


Can't you just grow for more card holders?


----------



## WiiToke (Apr 5, 2009)

Nice, thanks for the ideas Doogleef. I Have seen that Book of Buds list but I never knew how well tested it was. For example, I tried to SOG Nirvana's BC big bud, that was literally impossible. I have never seen such stretching at flower. I think that there might be a lot of variation in B.B strains and maybe another is much more suited to SOG

I agree with you about Northern lights/B.B. hybrid. Actually I am growing some of that right now It stays relatively short, and grows some big ass buds! (Though not the densest buds). Peeps really seem to like the taste/high too. The only thing I don't like, is that it is the slowest, and touchiest to clone, of the strains that I have right now.

my two cents about cloning is similar to what u said Doog (kind of the Al.b method.) I use Jiffy pellets instead of rockwool though, l use them because there cheap, easy to store, fit nicely into germ. trays. and Ph stable. Make sure they are not too wet though (same as R.W.) I have not noticed a difference between using Rapid Rooters, and jiffy pellets. To me they both have equal effectiveness.
I also highly recommend using a heat pad, but only w/ a thermostat. Before I hooked up my thermo. I had the hardest time keeping temps down.
With this method I root (almost) 100% in 6-8 days. 

cheers


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> So pretty much every strain...



as doogle says.... any indica will do


shit... really any plant can be trained into a sog plant...some just do better in sog OPs than others i.e. faster plant and/or heavily yield, not much side branching, etc etc


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 5, 2009)

doogleef said:


> Any Indica-Dominant strain will do. If you are looking for commercial production (and you are not in a heavily saturated market) go with a bigbud or chronic cross. The BB X northern lights crosses yield big in 8 wks. If you are in it for the flavor and the high grab a berry cross or papaya. Not great yielder (kush liniage) but fuckin yummie. I'm growing Whiteberry now and it really tastes good now that it has cured a few weeks. I will be lucky to get it dialed up to more than about .75 grams/watt though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh yes, i run all chem op too.... but you have to remember you additives imo... anything like canna's rhizotonic, cannazym, pk 13/14, cannaboost, house & garden budXL whatever, whichever, etc etc 

it all kinda falls in the same category and makes your chem OP less chem and some 'organic'

and yes, i know exactly what you mean as organic hydro...back when i first wanted to grow.. i always read about go organic, make sure you go organic... man organic is just an overly used word and truly only some people know how to do it, and do it well.

While there may be imposters-wanna be organic hydro nutes and shit like that... i do not think organic has its place in hydro (main feed regime). Too much more shit to worry about, no independance within system, etc etc

and oh, btw...i still love my enzymes  you'd be surprised at just how much you'd like

and RW? blah! im no good with that.... even though my first clone was just cut at an angle and put in coco and it rooted.. me no likey RW, but not knocking those of you who do...

OVERGROW!!!


----------



## ThomJefferson (Apr 5, 2009)

I started SOG in '88 after reading on it in Ask Ed.... 20 years ago. It's superior to all methods, particularly after mom hits about 4 months old. A good strain grown for SOG cloning will thru-put in 55 days, from cut-ing to cut-down and can top out at 45 inches plus yield 4 ounces per clone, or 4 ounces per sq. ft.... S1 under 250MH and S2 under a 400HPS in a 4x4 area. That's smokin'...


----------



## livesoul (Apr 5, 2009)

Yo fellas, coming at you guys with some different questions. 

1. Is it true that switching my mothers from 24 hour light (400watt MH) to 20/4 or 18/6 will reduce the stretching that takes place when i move them into my flowering chamber (1000watt HPS)? I'm growing sativas and these bitches are tall as hell! Like five feet at 5 weeks.

2. Any truth to the thumb tac method for increasing trichome production at the end of the flowering stage? I read about a week before you harvest you should put thumb tacs into the nodes to stress the plant out. It reacts and produces more tricomes.

3. What the hell is up with my plants? The 2nd set of plants I moved into my grow chamber (perpetual cycle) look all messed up. Towards the tops of the plants they are shooting branches out with just one leaf instead of 5. Check out the pictures.

The good looking plants are Power Skunks and Power Plants. Notice at the top the leaves are a limp on one of them. Does that mean something? The other pic with my hand in it is of my Durbon Poison.


----------



## orzz (Apr 6, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Yo fellas, coming at you guys with some different questions.
> 
> 2. Any truth to the thumb tac method for increasing trichome production at the end of the flowering stage? I read about a week before you harvest you should put thumb tacs into the nodes to stress the plant out. It reacts and produces more tricomes.


I see that causing more problems .... shock ... delay in product .... not worth it IMHO.

GL
peace and blessings


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 6, 2009)

grnmchne909 said:


> I am wondering what you mean by the term ebb and flow hydroponic sog?(what is sog???) I am starting my first grow with a standard ebb and flow system and am wondering if my method could be considered soggy??? And what is a weed baron? NOt used to all this lingo. thanks for any replies


Please refer to the VERY FIRST POST OF THIS THREAD PLEASE and come back and ask your question again.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 7, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Yo fellas, coming at you guys with some different questions.
> 
> 1. Is it true that switching my mothers from 24 hour light (400watt MH) to 20/4 or 18/6 will reduce the stretching that takes place when i move them into my flowering chamber (1000watt HPS)? I'm growing sativas and these bitches are tall as hell! Like five feet at 5 weeks.
> 
> ...


*I gave away my Durban Poison mother plant. The smoke was OK but not my cup of tea. Too earthy and heady. I like a more fruity palate and good locking body stone. *


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 7, 2009)

o0o0o0 thanks doogle.

learn something everyday.

i just thought stretch was attributed to flowering period. i know some strains dont stretch much as others...

same or 5-7 degree difference and mh to keep those bitches squatty huh?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

god i love it when bitches squat.........oh, oops.......wrong thread


----------



## livesoul (Apr 7, 2009)

doogleef said:


> *Single leaf branches are a sign of major stress like reveg. I don't know enough about your op to comment further. Good luck!*


Hmm...the light cycle did f up about 3 weeks ago when that batch was just 2 weeks or so old. Light went off for a few hours during light period. I suppose that could have done it?

Also, i got a 1000watt HPS atop a 4x4 tray. 1400ppm organic floranova series and a blooming booster. Ebb and flow SOG style. CO2 and temperature regulator.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

fuck it i'm buying lady bugs.....pyrethrum and neem oil and foggers can eat my ass with their tongue out after a trip to (3rd world) mexico.
fuckin white flies are so numerous that when i startle them and they take flight....you can feel the foundation of the house lift a lil bit. i can grow world class dope and a bug is whoopin my ass. well a least i"m true to my name. i guess i'm back to being a weed baron again. 

oh ya and my last batch of clones almost all died and my mothers are looking fucked right about now. 


ahhhhh good times, good times. when it rains.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Hmm...the light cycle did f up about 3 weeks ago when that batch was just 2 weeks or so old. Light went off for a few hours during light period. I suppose that could have done it?


i've had my mother plants do it in the past but never in flower.


----------



## livesoul (Apr 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i've had my mother plants do it in the past but never in flower.


Yeah fuck i don't know. Its wierd cause its only that one batch. I had other plants from two other batches in there when the light went off and those look fine. They all get flooded together so i know its not the nutrients. Also though, these were two weeks old when i found that male that pollinated my room. So maybe that could have something to do with it?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

i wont pretend to know. mine did it and i was shocked and scared but i took a couple of passes from them and they all ended up fine. once i replaced the mums i never seen it again. sorry i'm no help


----------



## doogleef (Apr 7, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> o0o0o0 thanks doogle.
> 
> learn something everyday.
> 
> ...


I use HPS for everything. I may have to get some of the CMH for veg when I switch gears to run only 6 plants. 



bugsrnme said:


> god i love it when bitches squat.........oh, oops.......wrong thread





bugsrnme said:


> fuck it i'm buying lady bugs.....pyrethrum and neem oil and foggers can eat my ass with their tongue out after a trip to (3rd world) mexico.
> fuckin white flies are so numerous that when i startle them and they take flight....you can feel the foundation of the house lift a lil bit. i can grow world class dope and a bug is whoopin my ass. well a least i"m true to my name. i guess i'm back to being a weed baron again.
> 
> oh ya and my last batch of clones almost all died and my mothers are looking fucked right about now.
> ...


Dude. WTF! If not for bad luck you would have no luck at all! 

Bugs suck so bad ... and so do white files...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

that's why i love you people......all the love and support.....no kicking me when i'm down or anything.


----------



## headbandrocker (Apr 7, 2009)

Whats the the cheapest medium to use on a table in a sog?
Would Lava rock do?


----------



## rayjunyor (Apr 7, 2009)

hey Bro sorry to hear that about your plants ...hope the best...by the way im putting some shit together tonight....dwc/bubbleponic style kind of ... i will post some pics....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 7, 2009)

headbandrocker said:


> Whats the the cheapest medium to use on a table in a sog?
> Would Lava rock do?



sure!


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 7, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> that's why i love you people......all the love and support.....no kicking me when i'm down or anything.


BUGS, Do you even have a grow? I mean you have more issues with your grow than your mom has had me over for dinner.






i am beginning to wonder if your grow is only a figment of your imagination. If its not you might want to just get a can of gas and quit this insanity. 

A collage of pictures from bugsrnme grow op.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 7, 2009)

lol


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 7, 2009)

hey everyone whats crackalakin. well im at day 28 of flower and ive got a nute strenght question. last nute change i set the ppm at like 625 since im going into week 5 which is peak flower can i go up to 1000ppm because im changing my nutes tonight . is that too much of a jump in ppm ? the strain is Chroic and they are 13inchs tall. im flooding twice per lights on . thankskiss-ass


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 7, 2009)

i would go 225 more.

hell you can always add more if ya need to


----------



## livesoul (Apr 7, 2009)

Wohjew said:


> hey everyone whats crackalakin. well im at day 28 of flower and ive got a nute strenght question. last nute change i set the ppm at like 625 since im going into week 5 which is peak flower can i go up to 1000ppm because im changing my nutes tonight . is that too much of a jump in ppm ? the strain is Chroic and they are 13inchs tall. im flooding twice per lights on . thankskiss-ass


I'm on a perpetual cycle and my rooted clones go straight into 1300ppm and I haven't had any problems with them.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 7, 2009)

livesoul said:


> I'm on a perpetual cycle and my rooted clones go straight into 1300ppm and I haven't had any problems with them.


 because that is the way it's supposed to be done.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 8, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> because that is the way it's supposed to be done.


I think the time has come to go over PPM readings and the reasons why some meters readings are different than others. 

PPM is a relative unit of measure. Some meters use a .5 conversion, some use .7, i think some out there use .8

All these reading are just conversions of the true measurement. EC. EC = Electrical Conductivity. 

An EC of 2.0 reads as 1000 on .5 meters and that same 2.0 EC reads at 1400 on .7 meters. Most "set it and leave it" feeders run at about 2.0EC. When posting your PPM levels, please try to remember your conversion, or at least the brand of your meter if you are unsure. 

Handy chart attached.


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 8, 2009)

sweet thanks that helps . im not famillier with ppms and the ranges


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 8, 2009)

doogleef said:


> I think the time has come to go over PPM readings and the reasons why some meters readings are different than others.
> 
> PPM is a relative unit of measure. Some meters use a .5 conversion, some use .7, i think some out there use .8
> 
> ...



nice bit of info!!! 

also have an interesting read for ya if you're interested..... you know most of the stuff it seems though

http://www.getbluelab.com/Support/Understanding+what+ppm+scale+to+use.html


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 8, 2009)

Always state the brand of meter used!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 8, 2009)

as a weed baron i can say that you all have it wrong!

just put the different colored food juices in the tub, let it feed and if the leaves claw then you know they are feeding right and getting plenty of vitamin c. i thought everyone knew this. hell it's how i get .08g per plant of crispy dry bud right off the stalk.....no drying needed.
come on people get it together! lb you should be ashamed of yourself leading these poor iqnorant people astray (not sure if i spewld dat rit) down a road of fancy science fiction stuff.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 8, 2009)

LMAO @ no drying/curing needed. niceeeeee


----------



## Jriggs (Apr 8, 2009)

tagging to read later


----------



## Wohjew (Apr 8, 2009)

lol nice one bugs


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 9, 2009)

doogleef said:


> . When posting your PPM levels, please try to remember your conversion, or at least the brand of your meter if you are unsure
> so doogleef how can i tell which one my meter is running on..i have milwaukee ppm meter


----------



## doogleef (Apr 9, 2009)

I think the Milwaukee stuff runs .5. Their website is not exactly forthcoming with that info. If you meter will display EC just use that. It is a much more universal measurement.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 9, 2009)

Where did all the porn pix go anyways? Is OITW still alive?
Peace


----------



## orzz (Apr 9, 2009)

Just stuck my head in and even after having the lights to close, temp to high and being a total newb .... my girlz still love me.


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 10, 2009)

it doesnt display ec,just the ppm's..its the lilcheap one


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 10, 2009)

hey is there anything i can do to flush some of my plants that are ready to harvest w/o upsetting the others??..and is 3 days enough time to flush in hydro??


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 10, 2009)

i only flush when i'm in the potty. overrated! i have done side by side and noone could tell the difference. it's all in the trim/dry/cure but if it makes you feel better flush away.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 10, 2009)

Bob the squirrel says no to flushing. You don't want to piss bob off do you?


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 10, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i only flush when i'm in the potty. overrated! i have done side by side and noone could tell the difference. it's all in the trim/dry/cure but if it makes you feel better flush away.


It's funny how many people just cant seem to see this one. I brought it up and people just seem to not believe it. Try it and tell me there is a difference, and if there it, its all mental in ur head. 

I agree, only flush after taking a shit!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 10, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Where did all the porn pix go anyways? Is OITW still alive?
> Peace


 mine are all deleted. and ya that old fart is overgrowing the planet with that crazy ass op of his. he's good though.


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 10, 2009)

well i understood what al was saying thast he doesnt flush because last tray gives them all the flush they need,but i have one tray and its always 1400 ppms from start to finish..so you guys think it will be ok not to flush even at 1400 ppms from start to finish??..and if i did wanted to maybe try a flush..would 3 or 4 days of plain ph'd water upset the other girls that are still in tray??


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 10, 2009)

Hey Paperfetti, I am in the same boat as you. One table perpetual harvest. I don't flush. You can if it makes you feel better. I chop when the trics look good, and left the juice dry out and a good cure, and there good as any other bud out there if not better.


----------



## doogleef (Apr 10, 2009)

We have beat this question to to death a couple times already. If you are pushing lots of additives and use a very high PPM (higher than 1400) then flush away. If you are running a basic bloom formula nute line at a reasonable PPM there is no need to flush. The nasty tasting nute is Nitrogen. Bloom ferts have little N anyway so unless you are running lots of N leave the flushing for the toilet. You will be fine.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 10, 2009)

Very nice dude! Great response brotha!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 10, 2009)

doogleef said:


> We have beat this question to to death a couple times already. If you are pushing lots of additives and use a very high PPM (higher than 1400) then flush away. If you are running a basic bloom formula nute line at a reasonable PPM there is no need to flush. The nasty tasting nute is Nitrogen. Bloom ferts have little N anyway so unless you are running lots of N leave the flushing for the toilet. You will be fine.


man you seen that floranectar stuff the pineapple rush?

whew shit...pineapple is like my fucking favorite.

talk about marketing & fancy labels sucking ya in!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 11, 2009)

Here ya go, Enjoy my bud porn! 





White Rhino





Belladonna


----------



## brontobrandon1 (Apr 11, 2009)

hey dewey which strain would think is better, im anxious to get either of those but i dunno..

i been doing some research on belladonna and it sounds like a sick asss strain..

later bro


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 11, 2009)

brontobrandon1 said:


> hey dewey which strain would think is better, im anxious to get either of those but i dunno..
> 
> i been doing some research on belladonna and it sounds like a sick asss strain..
> 
> later bro


Belladonna for sure! Look at that bud and how much resin it produced. It was 1/3 the size of the white rhino plant. The whole plant if grown straight from clone becomes all bud! The smell is very fruity in flower, then cured it becomes more like a sweet petroleum. Taste is good too. I could go on, but would rather give you a link to the strain review I created if you want some reading material. 

https://www.rollitup.org/smoke-reports/170768-paradise-seed-strain-belladonna.html

I just revived it too!  But I still need more time to master White Rhino and harvesting it at the right time and taking clones larger and growing them a little larger as I go.


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 12, 2009)

aight cool,no flush then...so even if i dry and no cure (for commercial use)..should still taste better then most "reggies" out there huh?


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 12, 2009)

they gave me some floral nectat by GH..does the stuff really work??..people said dont use it..but they were sayn not to use for like drip systems..if i use it i wouldnt be able to tell as this is my 1st grow...i was also trying to figure out how to use this fox farm big bloom (bat guano) as a foliar feed because plants are all diff. ages and i dont wanna upset them anymore than i already did so i came up with once a week on weeks 6 & 7 @ 1 tblsp/ gallon ph'd at 5.8...i hope that will help even though its suppose to be fed through the roots..dont knw what else to do..any suggestions would be appreciated


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 12, 2009)

yo dewey i see you in so cal..how bout sending me some clones bruh??..i was actually gonna go out there and just see what i can make happend at one of those mm shops for some seeds (never forget when i met this kid from there said prices online for seeds are outrageous,he said them dudes are making a serious fortune of us)...(usa),but i hear seeds are hard to get..i "HEAR" alot of them spots now will sell you a clone b4 seeds..is this true? i wish i would have fucked with this kid at the time lost the phone so now lost #..ill western union you cash for some belladona clones and yes fed ex works like a charm,(if package properly) or we can trade..interested in some diesel or pure power plant?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 12, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> yo dewey i see you in so cal..how bout sending me some clones bruh??..i was actually gonna go out there and just see what i can make happend at one of those mm shops for some seeds (never forget when i met this kid from there said prices online for seeds are outrageous,he said them dudes are making a serious fortune of us)...(usa),but i hear seeds are hard to get..i "HEAR" alot of them spots now will sell you a clone b4 seeds..is this true? i wish i would have fucked with this kid at the time lost the phone so now lost #..ill western union you cash for some belladona clones and yes fed ex works like a charm,(if package properly) or we can trade..interested in some diesel or pure power plant?


I dont wanna give you a hard time but....
THAT SHIT IS AGAINST THE RULES. NEGOTIATING THE PURCHASE OF CLONES IS NOT ALLOWED.
If you have to, do this over PM please.
I know you're in cali where the sky is made of pot, but rules is rules friend.
If i were you i'd save myself some trouble and edit/delete that post.
Fuck, i'd love some of that belladonna too, it looks stupid dank. But i'm gonna do it the old fashioned way, orfdering seeds from holland via the UK.
Again, not trying to be a dick. But that is a pretty flagrant violation of site rules. (and the federal laws of many countries).
Keep it on the DL for shizzle.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 12, 2009)

Yea man talking about things of that nature is only asking for trouble i think and kinda makes me nervous.
Plus Riu does have strict rules regarding this and it is understood why. And appreciated.
Peace.
Be smart dudes.
Happy Easter Fekkers.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 12, 2009)

whoop! whoop! dats da sound a da po-lice!
whoop! whoop! dats da sound dat i need!

lmao.....papers' popo! lol
you might get in trouble for that one man. find fdd and let him know before one of these ladies do it for you.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 12, 2009)

paperfetti said:


> yo dewey i see you in so cal..how bout sending me some clones bruh??..i was actually gonna go out there and just see what i can make happend at one of those mm shops for some seeds (never forget when i met this kid from there said prices online for seeds are outrageous,he said them dudes are making a serious fortune of us)...(usa),but i hear seeds are hard to get..i "HEAR" alot of them spots now will sell you a clone b4 seeds..is this true? i wish i would have fucked with this kid at the time lost the phone so now lost #..ill western union you cash for some belladona clones and yes fed ex works like a charm,(if package properly) or we can trade..interested in some diesel or pure power plant?


Quote to come


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 12, 2009)

i'm so excited i just peed a little


----------



## deezbud (Apr 13, 2009)

a few upgrades here, should lead to denser better shit, summer is coming heat shouldnt be a problem now...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 13, 2009)

nice and that is one retardly fucking big carbon filter!!!!

whoa!


----------



## orzz (Apr 13, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> nice and that is one retardly fucking big carbon filter!!!!
> 
> whoa!


That's not a filter it's Bender.
Quick, pickup Bender ... he's over smoked again and fell over.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 13, 2009)

hehehehehe!


----------



## paperfetti (Apr 14, 2009)

my apologies people..indeed your right..getting to comfortable with this proxy..sorry homie


----------



## livesoul (Apr 15, 2009)

Yo guys, so little while ago i posted those pics of my problemed plants. So it looks like they are revegging. I check for light leaks in the room. The only light in room is coming from two little red lights. One on my environmental control and one on a timer. I covered them up with tape so no more little red lights. But do you guys think they could have done it? The lights were distinctly visible but not glowing, they just looked like red dots in total darkness. That seems stupid as hell that the environment control would have a light that could mess up a light cycle, considering its suppose to be in the room. But aside from that there are no other signs of light leakage. Any possible other reasons plants may reveg?


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 15, 2009)

LiveSoul, what's your LightCycle? Are you suuuuure it's 12/12?


----------



## livesoul (Apr 15, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> LiveSoul, what's your LightCycle? Are you suuuuure it's 12/12?


I guarantee it!  Would it be a problem if i ever adjusted the start and end times. Like to make the light start an hour earlier, for example....when daylight savings occured?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey dudes, Just wanted to give a quick pic-update of my tables.
2x4 tables, 21 pots per, roots naked in hydroton, Holland secret 3 part nutes , floods 3 times per lights on for 12 minutes.
H202 35% @ 1ml per gallon every 3 days, i might go a little higher with this.
Growing my house brand bagseed clones in one table (aka the SZ), nirvana's White Rhino and GH the church in the other.
Days 36 and 10 respectively.















The Trichs are clumped up on these SZs, even on the fan leave's stems.





This is my first foray into the SOG hydroponics, and thusfar i'm really happy. Once i have these two tables dialed in, I expect (hope) to pull about 8-10 Oz per month. Which would pay for another tubed 1000w hps and a couple more tables pretty quickly. 

Advice, questions, insults welcome.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 15, 2009)

Looks great Spruce Zeus! 

Two questions:

How long does it take to drain your tables after flooding? 

Do you use the same reservoir for both trays? 





livesoul said:


> to make the light start an hour earlier, for example....when daylight savings occured?


Plants don't _have_ a daylight savings time! Please be joking?


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 15, 2009)

hell yea!
heres my current flood and drain scrog setup:

2-600w HPS air cooled with exaust fan
4x4' flood table with coco fiber 1" grow matt, w/40 purple urkle clones in 6" rockwool blocks/70 gallon res. 
week 5 veg-1100ppms-ph @ 5.8-res temp 65 F
Using 3-part Advanced Nutes/phosphoload , big bud and hygrozyme
RO filter with rubbermaid reservoirs
1-Dark Room150 oh yea, and a charcoal filter and Active Aqua 1/10 Hp water chiller


----------



## livesoul (Apr 15, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Plants don't _have_ a daylight savings time! Please be joking?


lol, fuck i know but the start and end hour was perfect with my work schedule until daylight savings.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 15, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> hell yea!
> heres my current flood and drain scrog setup:
> 
> 2-600w HPS air cooled with exaust fan
> ...



copied my RO res?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Advice, questions, insults welcome.


 1.7 ml/l not gallon with the 35% h2o2 if you want to do it right. otherwise awesome.


livesoul said:


> I guarantee it!  Would it be a problem if i ever adjusted the start and end times. Like to make the light start an hour earlier, for example....when daylight savings occured?


 no ....never



livesoul said:


> Yo guys, so little while ago i posted those pics of my problemed plants. So it looks like they are revegging. I check for light leaks in the room. The only light in room is coming from two little red lights. One on my environmental control and one on a timer. I covered them up with tape so no more little red lights. But do you guys think they could have done it? The lights were distinctly visible but not glowing, they just looked like red dots in total darkness. That seems stupid as hell that the environment control would have a light that could mess up a light cycle, considering its suppose to be in the room. But aside from that there are no other signs of light leakage. Any possible other reasons plants may reveg?


 it is not the red lights.......thats crazy, my panda film divider was all i used for ever and it leaked cfl light into the flower chamber during lights off every single day to the point where you could see your hands in front of you in there and i never had a problem. not once! so plants are much much much more resilient than we tend to give them credit for in this area. but idk wtf you did to make that shit happen. maybe god hates you.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> copied my RO res?


 ok you.....got a new 90 gpd ro machine and 2 new 55 gallon blue plastic drums. 

now what?kiss-ass


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

you're seriously asking me?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> you're seriously asking me?


well.....yes, why was that rude? thought you would "get it" but if not .....oops, my bad. but yes i would like to know a lil bit about it now that i'm ready for it. and figured your smart ass (no punn intended) would be the right guy to bother.

maybe i should work on my people or communication skills.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well.....yes, why was that rude? thought you would "get it" but if not .....oops, my bad. but yes i would like to know a lil bit about it now that i'm ready for it. and figured your smart ass (no punn intended) would be the right guy to bother.
> 
> maybe i should work on my people or communication skills.


no, not rude, i just know we both have smart assed mouths 

didnt know if you was serious or not.

anywho...

do you want to use the 2- 55 gallons as RO res? or you bought one for a 'main' res?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

either or, i would put those bitches on wheels ( a simple built box/tray/dolly will do the trick)

i would also put a spout on them or drop a pump in the drums with lots and lots of hosing so you can take the hose to wherever you need to fill.

i would also put some float valves in each drum to keep your drums filled at all times


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

_well i need about 120 gallons a pop to refill all the tubs so 2 of them ready to go is what i was thinking._

_oh and couldnt agree more on you and i being turds hehehehehehehehehehe_

_fuck em if they cant take a joke right?_


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> either or, i would put those bitches on wheels ( a simple built box/tray/dolly will do the trick)
> 
> i would also put a spout on them or drop a pump in the drums with lots and lots of hosing so you can take the hose to wherever you need to fill.
> 
> i would also put some float valves in each drum to keep your drums filled at all times


 i have such a pump and set up already. and a spare float valve. so thats it just leave it on and plumb the 2 tanks together and let the float valve do the work? damn is it that easy?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

errruh...not to be the aforementioned turd...

but 55 + 55 = 110  lol

*ducks*

okay no seriously... putting float valves on yer drums will do you alot of justice and save you from having to turn on and off the filters or being a stoner like me and waking up in the middle of the night scared of flooding the house by leaving the filter on (before i got float valves)


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i have such a pump and set up already. and a spare float valve. so thats it just leave it on and plumb the 2 tanks together and let the float valve do the work? damn is it that easy?


yessir

and btw, not sure if i would plumb the two tanks together...

im sure you could put a "y" adapter from your RO output on your filter that splits from one output into 2, letting you put float valves in each res

and yes, its that easy


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> _well i need about 120 gallons a pop to refill all the tubs so 2 of them ready to go is what i was thinking._
> 
> _oh and couldnt agree more on you and i being turds hehehehehehehehehehe_
> 
> _fuck em if they cant take a joke right?_


Or joke if they can't take the fuck.

Thank you and LB for the back and forth and INFO for thought on the large holding tank. Long hoses, wheels, spouts, pumps .... FUCKING BRILLIANT!kiss-ass


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

damnit!!! my sarcasm meter must be broken....im having a rough time today


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> damnit!!! my sarcasm meter must be broken....im having a rough time today


Sorry to hear that ur having a rough daybut it could be worse ... you could be me or even worse Bugs . . . .


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

i was referencing trying to figure if ya'll post are serious (bugs and yourself)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

> LoudBlunts said:
> 
> 
> > errruh...not to be the aforementioned turd...
> ...


lol somebody went swimming.



LoudBlunts said:


> yessir
> 
> and btw, not sure if i would plumb the two tanks together...
> 
> ...


i looked and realized i have 2 lines coming out of it so it will work.



LoudBlunts said:


> damnit!!! my sarcasm meter must be broken....im having a rough time today


 lol, your a tard



orzz said:


> Sorry to hear that ur having a rough daybut it could be worse ... you could be me or even worse Bugs . . . .


 omg........ hey wait a minute.....wtf


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i was referencing trying to figure if ya'll post are serious (bugs and yourself)


i spose thats what happens when you spend most of your time argueing with simpletons.....your bound to get drug down to our level every so often.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

how long will the ro keep for? do i need to treat it to hold it for any length of time.
only talking like a couple of days at the most


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> i was referencing trying to figure if ya'll post are serious (bugs and yourself)


I am serious about thinking that that large res set-up is a really good idea and it got me thinking.


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> how long will the ro keep for? do i need to treat it to hold it for any length of time.
> only talking like a couple of days at the most


I would like to know if it could be kept for longer? I would keep it at or below 70 degrees.

thnx


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

we are overcomplicating things. hell its just water. keep it moving and cool and clean and it will last forever.


----------



## orzz (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> we are overcomplicating things. hell its just water. keep it moving and cool and clean and it will last forever.


Thank you and good night.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> how long will the ro keep for? do i need to treat it to hold it for any length of time.
> only talking like a couple of days at the most



ha, i dont do shit but keep it covered.... used to keep it in my storage closet until i got tired of moving it back and forth....now it sits right beside my desk almost.

my RO keeps forever.

i would say once you keep it cool, covered (light tight) you should be good and no have to worry about shit

i put a UV sterilizer in there just to make sure


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> we are overcomplicating things. hell its just water. keep it moving and cool and clean and it will last forever.



correct


----------



## brucetree (Apr 16, 2009)

http://www.dfwx.com/h2o2.htm

anyone ordered hydrogen peroxide from here? looks legit to me..


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey man what happened to this thread.. Bugs man ur being way to nice. Im surprised u actually havent laid down the iron fist of awethority yet. I see sparks is still around and keeping people in line. 
Anyways im out until this thing gets right again.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

ya but lb is better at being mean than i am so i have to wait until he loses interest before i can start bullying people......wait a minute. i am always the nice one. trying to help and stuff. but your right.......i do need to use my awthorataw more often


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> but your right.......i do need to use my awthorataw more often


LMAO man i could actually see u saying that.. freaking cartmn man nice thanks for the laughs..
So ill stay quiet haha. Keeps me out of less trouble i guess. 
I seen AL came back for a second man.. dont understand why he hasnt been by this thread.
Anyway.. Ill be back when i got a real SOG going.
Until then im going to continue my quest @ finding jesus and being nice.
Good day all.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> copied my RO res?



How do you even know how long ive been using trash cans as res's? I didn't copy you, thats just an idea from a hydro shop from like 10 years ago-get over it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

calm down newbooty, it was just a question.... i dont care if ya did or didnt, just give due credit where its due

being defensive normally means ya guilty


you just ironically have the same setup as me.... even have the fucking same placement of the fucking float valve like me!!!! looks like the same float valve... your blue tubing like mine.....everything!!! how ironic.... no such thing as two similar setups...everything will be different.

just thought i'd point that out


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 16, 2009)

Hahahaha...
Newbooty.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Guess nows not the proper time to announce ive been copying u all for some time.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 16, 2009)

spaghetti heady

upon further thought.....nevermind bro.... im just tripping hella hard. it really was just a question.....but my fault

your shit looks good man!


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> calm down newbooty, it was just a question.... i dont care if ya did or didnt, just give due credit where its due
> 
> being defensive normally means ya guilty
> 
> ...


yer right it will be different: mine will be better!


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

orzz said:


> Sorry to hear that ur having a rough daybut it could be worse ... you could be me or even worse Bugs . . . .


Damn Bugs you gonna let a little whipersnapper get in your shit? I remember a bugs that was defiant to the end weed baron or not!! OH the humanity!! 
YOur reputation is legendary on RIU for being the resident Baron Bugs!!


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 16, 2009)

....better once they're done that is. Us women can grow too


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> how long will the ro keep for? do i need to treat it to hold it for any length of time.
> only talking like a couple of days at the most


YOU DIDN'T JUST ASK THAT!!!! ARE YOU FUCKIN KIDDING ME? How long will water last? Bugs its water!! damn just when i thought you were not retarded you ask a question like that. I am sooooooo disapointed in you.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

orzz said:


> I would like to know if it could be kept for longer? I would keep it at or below 70 degrees.
> 
> thnx


WTF BUGS !!! YOu have now infected the whole lot of you with the "how long does water last"? questions.


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> yer right it will be different: mine will be better!


Is this paper? Oh geez another baron


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

spagettiheady420 said:


> ....better once they're done that is. Us women can grow too


well that explains a lot!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 16, 2009)

Uh oh someone woke the dragon up.


----------



## spagettiheady420 (Apr 16, 2009)

yes weed helps but doesnt cure stupidity...


----------



## Big Red 2316 (Apr 16, 2009)

im using the ebb and flow with rock wool what is sob?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Red 2316 said:


> im using the ebb and flow with rock wool what is sob?


 sob = sparkafire

s.o.g. = sea of green


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Red 2316 said:


> im using the ebb and flow with rock wool what is sob?


you must be new here.
I wouldnt keep my hopes up for a decent answer round here.
However if you wanna see a show, stick around.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> you must be new here.
> I wouldnt keep my hopes up for a decent answer round here.
> However if you wanna see a show, stick around.


 hey now....thats not fair.....i answered immediately


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

Big Red 2316 said:


> im using the ebb and flow with rock wool what is sob?


OH this has just gotten out of control!!!! Mr Red please visit the first post then try agian. Your help would be much appreciated . Thank you. 

I really cant deal with 2 of you today.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 16, 2009)

i know i will regret this.......what is a troll anyway?


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i know i will regret this.......what is a troll anyway?


An *Internet troll*, or simply *troll* in Internet slang, is someone who posts controversial, inflammatory, irrelevant or off-topic messages in an online community, such as an online discussion forum or chat room, with the primary intent of provoking other users into an emotional response[1] or to generally disrupt normal on-topic discussion.[2]

I just looked at his other posts. This hermaphrodite is a just a troll. He started out in the newb section and now he is here. FTLOG!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

guess they had a change of heart but deleted some material


all is good yay for the mods unlocking


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

Back up and running again! Yayh!


----------



## doogleef (Apr 27, 2009)

Sweet!! Glad we got this back


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome!!! Glad to see this thread is alive again!
Okay then you soggy perps, lets see some shots of your tables.

Heres my 2 2x4 tables at 3 and 6 weeks respectively.





I didn't lollipop these, mostly because i'm still really uncomfortable with the idea of taking 3" of growth off of a 9" plant.





Once i'm a little more dialed in, i'll take some time and conduct some tests to see for myself whether or not its worth it.


















Anyhow, while you're all busy posting some shots of your tables, you can also tell me what you think of flushing.

Whats the deal, generally grow books reccomend flushing for the last week or two of flowering, but many growers (including me, in soil...) have tried both ways and not noticed big difference.
Having said that, I imagine i will flush my tables at the end just to save on nutes.
Anyone have any thoughts on that issue?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

Really Nice SpruceZeus!!!

I like it!!!


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

Not sure, I have a 2X4 table that I have a pert. harvest on. So one table running it all at 1400-1700PPM all throught even when I chop cause all the plants share the same table. Smokes good to me, def. making some really dank shit. I tried flushing when using soil, and I don't see a difference at all with the hydro pert. harvest w/no flush when your talking about taste and smoothness when smoked!  Hydro Vs. Soil though, Hydro is the only way to go for me. Plants grow faster better stronger, and makes more resin thick bud then I ever got with soil. Not to mention all the bugs where gone and fungus and mushrooms when I went to hydro. Had tons of problems growing in soil. Hydro is a piece of cake! But I'm sure there is someone that is going to argue with what I do. It works completely fine for me. Kinda like Al's growing. He never flushed and did a test that I did, and notice no difference to me or him. 

No to mention, I think with Perlite,(Its bright white, reflects light back up to the plants!) and continuing to use nutes all the way to the end, there are those last 2-3 weeks, you get get another wave of pistil growth and resin, I think it produces a slight more bud/resin in the stages where most people are just giving plane water. Sure you could flush for 2-3 weeks, but ya going to miss the extra productive activity that's takes place. I believe it is said that the nutes in the leafs of the plant can stay active and feed the plant, but will run out when flushing in a week or so. Now think, if it still had its supply of nutes, it might have show more results!

That's just me and how I grow and its working very well. Anyone care to differ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

I agree with Dewey...

The pack on up to 25% of their total weight on those last weeks... it seems counterproductive to starve them just then...

I think a good dry and cure regimen is more important than flushing by far... 

Just my thoughts though...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 27, 2009)

Awesome man.. Heres some SSD at 35 days of 12/12. Nice n frosty. Did a fast Coco run and most of her babies are included. Heres a quickee.. I think these will be done in a few weeks. Supposed to finish as early as 53 days i guess.. I think i got a fast one. Hopefully they start packing on some wieght soon. Nothing but hard dense bud either way tho.


----------



## Code420 (Apr 27, 2009)

I'm in the process of setting up my ebb & flow sog and have a few questions for anyone with a similar system. Those of you using 6x6x7 pots filled with expanded clay pellets, what is your pump cycle like? I have a test plant in my system and I have been flooding it 6 times a day for 15 minutes, recently I dropped it down to 4 times a day. Is this sufficient? Also, what is your veg height or time?
I realize these questions are specific to my strain and the climate of my area but I'm just wondering what has worked for others in the past.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 27, 2009)

Code420 said:


> I'm in the process of setting up my ebb & flow sog and have a few questions for anyone with a similar system. Those of you using 6x6x7 pots filled with expanded clay pellets, what is your pump cycle like? I have a test plant in my system and I have been flooding it 6 times a day for 15 minutes, recently I dropped it down to 4 times a day. Is this sufficient? Also, what is your veg height or time?
> I realize these questions are specific to my strain and the climate of my area but I'm just wondering what has worked for others in the past.


Four times a day is good as long as the drainage is relatively fast each time. I use RW cubes to reduce the number of times I flood per day. Watch for overwatering...most common mistake of E&F systems. I flip into flower at 12-14" tall.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

Code420 said:


> I'm in the process of setting up my ebb & flow sog and have a few questions for anyone with a similar system. Those of you using 6x6x7 pots filled with expanded clay pellets, what is your pump cycle like? I have a test plant in my system and I have been flooding it 6 times a day for 15 minutes, recently I dropped it down to 4 times a day. Is this sufficient? Also, what is your veg height or time?
> I realize these questions are specific to my strain and the climate of my area but I'm just wondering what has worked for others in the past.


I use the 5" square pots...

Straight hydroton in the pots with the RW cube above flood level...

I have done as many as 12 x 15min floods and I have done as few as 2x 15 min floods...

Right now I am at 4 and considering upping it a little...

My main reason for decreasing floods was to figure out how long it takes for the trays to actually dry out, thus reducing the algae growth...

Hope this helps...








​


----------



## Code420 (Apr 27, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Four times a day is good as long as the drainage is relatively fast each time. I use RW cubes to reduce the number of times I flood per day. Watch for overwatering...most common mistake of E&F systems. I flip into flower at 12-14" tall.


Thanks for the info, 
How tall do they end up being around harvest time? I only have about 3 feet from the top of my pots to my bulb (400 watt) I'm ordering a cool tube to let me get the plants closer without burning them.

also thanks GypsyBush


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I agree with Dewey...
> 
> The pack on up to 25% of their total weight on those last weeks... it seems counterproductive to starve them just then...
> 
> ...


Hellz yea, I'm glad you agree!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

ahhhhhhhh........home sweet home. i feel the presence of a mighty jedi knight.......thanks for giving the thread back.

wooohoooo lets party people.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

screw flushing.....like i said. it's for the potty only! i also did the side by side and my friends and i could not tell the difference. it's all in the TRIM, dry, and cure!!!! (dewey) hehehehehe lol couldnt help it.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

I water 6 times while the light is on for flowering. My table fills up in 2 minutes and completes its drain in 4 minutes. So they get good air/water mixture. I would think you could water pellets even more the perlite. I also have a 16" Oscillating fan blowing on them, a 4 inch inline dumping fresh air in, and a 6" going out slightly faster so the Mylar door begins to start sucking inward! Seems to work well and humidity is around 50% Max temps when Light is on is about 68-72. That will give you an enviroment measurement. Since I have fantastic ventalation, I belive watering 6 times is needed so the roots dont dry out. It seems to be working very well. I have not experiented with more ventalation, its currently at it's lowest setting, but I'm sure by summer, it will be up and going and loud. But I would say if you roots are drying out and not flowing out into the table eventually, they might not be getting enough water! Then again, this hydro is all new to me. Been using it for about 8 months. But I love it. I ask once on the boards about how many times I should flood the table and we came up with I belive 6-8 depending on temps and humidity. High temps and low Humidity will be a very dry envirmoent, so you must water more. All depends on variable such as those I would imagine. Something to think about.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> > Awesome!!! Glad to see this thread is alive again!
> 
> 
> me too
> ...


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I use the 5" square pots...
> 
> Straight hydroton in the pots with the RW cube above flood level...
> 
> ...


I water 6X 2 minutes in 12 hours. Seems to work well, no algae on table, but in the tank, its a different story. I customized the tank size by going to a container store. I needed a low profile one for my low height limitations and what not. It was clear, and all I had in the garage was Grey Primer. Some light still gets in, and will be taking it out to clean and paint black in a few months. 

I do use a good amount of H2o2. I use about 6ML of 35% grade per gallon. Seems to keep it clean enough. There is only a few chunks of algae when I do take changes. So its not to bad, but zero on the table.

Maybe I should give 4 floods or 5 a shot.


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

What up Bugs! I'm soo baked! Party!!!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> What up Bugs! I'm soo baked! Party!!!!!!!


 sup you.....your in the fuckin zone tonight man. everytime i start to respond to a post, you knock it out of the park man. good shit. i cant give you people any more rep or i would.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

funny, I have plenty of light hitting my res... not through it, but from the top...

I use the rubbermaid stock tank... and so you know, the 30 gallon stock tanks they make are pretty low... I'd check it out...

Anyways...

No algae in the res....

I only get it on the trays, where the water does not drain completely...

Allowing a longer time between floods has cured that... and it was minimal, but, it was there...


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sup you.....your in the fuckin zone tonight man. everytime i start to respond to a post, you knock it out of the park man. good shit. i cant give you people any more rep or i would.


I feel Honored! You Weed Baron Jedi Knight! Maybe I will be a Baron my self soon!


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> funny, I have plenty of light hitting my res... not through it, but from the top...
> 
> I use the rubbermaid stock tank... and so you know, the 30 gallon stock tanks they make are pretty low... I'd check it out...
> 
> ...


My 15 gallon rez is 5.5 inches tall! I need the room, I'm telling yea, I don't have much room! 

I only have 4 feet top to bottom! Here is pics of my setup. The Flower room on the Left, the Veg room on the right. Side by side. 

These pics are from last year when I was just getting the hang of things!






A close up of the low profile tank setup!


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 27, 2009)

The Lowrider Set-up!

You weren't kiddin'...

Awesome set-up though!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Apr 27, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > funny, I have plenty of light hitting my res... not through it, but from the top...
> 
> 
> me too.....lots of light!
> ...


thats where i get mine now that i dont use h2o2......pisses me off, but dont hurt shit!



DeweyKox said:


> I feel Honored! You Weed Baron Jedi Knight! Maybe I will be a Baron my self soon!


 oh, wow....umm, well, let's not get carried away here. i know how sometimes we get caught up in the moment.

we'll give you a few minutes alone to compose yourself. dont feel too embarassed, i dont think anyone was watching.


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 27, 2009)

Nothing to see here. I just like to collect the trays...


----------



## sparkafire (Apr 27, 2009)

Well Well Well, Just stopping in to say hi. Its funny this thread has such a different feel to it, kinda like home HUH? I got me pee pee slapped pretty hard by the mods and although they agreed to bring back the thread I don't want it to be taken away because of my police methods, so I am pretty much done being bad cop. 

So I am from forevermore now to be addressed as Sparky The Love Bud. Peace brothers of bud, I love you. 

STLB


----------



## Old Frog (Apr 27, 2009)

Best avatar metamorphosis ever.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

hehe


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 27, 2009)

hahaha 
peace and love, peace and love!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 27, 2009)

i cant wait to get some more alpha diesel rolling

omgah 

this white russian is pungenty as fuck!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Apr 27, 2009)

so....
everyones favorite strains to grow SOG?


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

Can someone help me help this dude...

King is a cool cat.. doesn't listen very well, but has come a long way...

He just set up his trays but insists on having media under the pots for "the roots to grow into"...



K1Ng5p4d3 said:


> Hydroton is in both the tops of my pots, n in the trays. The reason it's in the tray is because I couldn't afford the Slabs at the time, n I didn't have anything to cover the trays with so light doesn't hit the roots when they grow out, like a bud blanket or something like that, so I went with what I had. Is there something else I should do?


I have gottne him to dump the hydroton off the tray, but now he thinks he neeeds coco or something....

Can you cruise over and turn the light on... please...

Thanks guys...

Here is his journal....

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/107903-k1ng5p4d3s-cardboard-box-grow-hehe-139.html


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 28, 2009)

Belladonna!


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 28, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> so....
> everyones favorite strains to grow SOG?


I have no clue what I am growing, but I do love them all... all 4 strains...


----------



## RenegadeGrower (Apr 28, 2009)

I am new to indoor and hydro, I am growing Al B Fuct style SOG. I built a 6x8x7 room and I am running a 2x4 t-5 for veg/clones and a 600W HPS for flower. The room is constructed, but I still hve some tables to put together. I am in the seedling stage with B-52 buds. I will post some pictures for you all soon...I do have a couple questions I thought you might be able to answer...

I am rooting the seedlings in rockwool grow cubes and plan on planting them directly into 8" pots with hydroton rocks as the medium. How high should I flood? Right now I am dpoing the dip method to wet the cubes. A few have popped, waiting for some more roots to show before I put them in pots. Thanks in advance for any words of advice.


----------



## Return of the Spork (Apr 28, 2009)

I just use the Sunleaves Ebb/Flow attachments and flood to that height. I think its like 3.5 or 4 inches high


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

RenegadeGrower said:


> I am new to indoor and hydro, I am growing Al B Fuct style SOG. I built a 6x8x7 room and I am running a 2x4 t-5 for veg/clones and a 600W HPS for flower. The room is constructed, but I still hve some tables to put together. I am in the seedling stage with B-52 buds. I will post some pictures for you all soon...I do have a couple questions I thought you might be able to answer...
> 
> I am rooting the seedlings in rockwool grow cubes and plan on planting them directly into 8" pots with hydroton rocks as the medium. How high should I flood? Right now I am dpoing the dip method to wet the cubes. A few have popped, waiting for some more roots to show before I put them in pots. Thanks in advance for any words of advice.


are you using any medium in the bottom of your flood tray for roots to grow into?

if so, i would at first flood high, then reduce flooding once the roots start coming/plant gets older.

your plant will tell you how much water it wants. just watch it. the first few days, you may need to back off because it is a seedling and you dont wanna risk overwatering


also....you dont think 8" pots is a little too big?

you could come down in size a bit. 3-6" is perfect for sog pots


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

not to mention, you said you will have a 600watter

with that 600watter, i would suggest you go all 3-6" pots

preferrably smaller so you can fit more in under that 600 watter

and just watch for overcrowding.

prune when necessary


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 28, 2009)

I agree w/ LB! In the shadow of LB! Im so fucking irght now, i think too much!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 28, 2009)

im heigh too right now


----------



## RenegadeGrower (Apr 29, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> are you using any medium in the bottom of your flood tray for roots to grow into?
> 
> if so, i would at first flood high, then reduce flooding once the roots start coming/plant gets older.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info...I am planting these ones into 8" pots because I plan on them being the mother plants ... so they will be in them for a while until I clone some new moms. 

I was going to plant the root cube directly in the hydroton, no other medium. My concern was exactly as you mentioned, the roots are in the root cube , so if I stay 1/2" shy of the RW cube, they wont be able to drink. I guess I should start by fooding so the water just touches the RW and wicks up.

I have spent counless hours reading this forum and I have read Jorge Cervants' Bible, but wading through the forum can sometimes be difficult to find the info I am looking for. Would you suggest I tart a grow journal and post questions there?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 29, 2009)

sure why not


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 29, 2009)

I just make sure my RW cube is pretty much soaked when I transplant, and I have no troubles with the roots not reaching the water...

Every once in a while I get one or two that slack and need a second hand watering... but that is about it...

I would hand water a few times before flooding the cube..

Just my opinion though...


----------



## DeweyKox (Apr 29, 2009)

Thats exactly what I do Gypsy. They will eventually grow roots to get to the water source. I place my cubes half inch above water line, and in 2 weeks there shooting off with growth and showing sex!


----------



## RenegadeGrower (Apr 29, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just make sure my RW cube is pretty much soaked when I transplant, and I have no troubles with the roots not reaching the water...
> 
> Every once in a while I get one or two that slack and need a second hand watering... but that is about it...
> 
> ...





DeweyKox said:


> Thats exactly what I do Gypsy. They will eventually grow roots to get to the water source. I place my cubes half inch above water line, and in 2 weeks there shooting off with growth and showing sex!


Thanks guys, what are you using for medium? Also, you use this method with seedlings? A few cubes have single roots popping the bottom, I guess the taproot, think I should just put them in hydroton in the pots and supplement w/ handwatering if needed? Do you guys cover the top of the RW cubes with hydroton or leave exposed?

Thanks to both of you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 29, 2009)

RenegadeGrower said:


> Thanks guys,






RenegadeGrower said:


> what are you using for medium?


Hydroton filled pots and RW cubes above the flood line..

Just like Al B. Fuct's illustration... have you read his threads? you should... all of it... everyone should... 

Get a harvest every 2 weeks
A batch of clones in rockwool 
Al B. FAQt











RenegadeGrower said:


> Also, you use this method with seedlings?


I haven't cracked a seed in a while, but I will put it like this...

A plant is a plant and a root is a root, regardless of how it started...

The root will grow and seek out water the same exact way...



RenegadeGrower said:


> A few cubes have single roots popping the bottom, I guess the taproot, think I should just put them in hydroton in the pots and supplement w/ handwatering if needed?


I would wait until you have "profuse" root mass showing...

It will branch out in the cube and become way more than just a single root...



RenegadeGrower said:


> Do you guys cover the top of the RW cubes with hydroton or leave exposed?


I try to, but sometimes they are exposed... haha! fooled ya!

I actually cove my pots with panda film squares, white side up... for many benefits, at a huge pain in the ass factor, but worth it to me...




RenegadeGrower said:


> Thanks to both of you.


----------



## RenegadeGrower (Apr 29, 2009)

Sweet! Yea, I have read his how-to on rooting clones and his SOG op, I modeled my room and op on his approach. Between Cervantes, Al B Fuct, and this forum, I feel like I am getting the infrmation I need to have a successful grow...sometimes, when I get stoned after a long days work, I get a bit paranoid that I might be doing something wrong. Just gotta tell myself, "Chill Winston...it all be alllllriggghtt!" 

I noticed the tips of my first true sets of leaves were brown/burned, but I think it is just from a lack of water or the lamp too close. The seedlings are under a standard grow light (HD 250W grobulb) I am thinking of putting them under the 2x4 t-5s but it is alot of wasted light. The cooler temps are my reason for thinking about the switch.


----------



## GypsyBush (Apr 29, 2009)

Totally unrelated, but well worth it if you can find it...

Support your local Arts...

http://www.crookedpictures.com/


----------



## onthedl0008 (Apr 29, 2009)

Wow man lots of good info in here.. Good shit on the wool dudes.Took me forever to figure out that crap. Would also reccomend peat plugs or spounges as well.Very easy to work with. U guys kinda build my ego everytime i drop by. Peace.


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 1, 2009)

Hey Ladies and Gents,

I started my grow journal for the new grow room and Al B Fuct style SOG with B-52. I am only in the seedling stage right now and already got into some trouble with the cubes getting too hot, I did away with the heat matt so all should be well now. I really appreciate the input from those of you who have been there, thanks to all! Stay tuned, I will add more about my SOG adventure as time allows. I have had success outdoors, but this is my first indoor and first hydro attempt. I have been researching for 3 months before I started to build myroom and germinate my babies.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 1, 2009)

Nice setup so far bud!


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 1, 2009)

Thanks man.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 1, 2009)

Well, freak outs apart...lol..

Time for an update...

Indicas @ 6 weeks...













































Satvas @ 6 weeks...































The Op...













What do you think?


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 4, 2009)

Wow, those are beautiful! That's quite the room. Do you trim the fan leaves? If so when?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

RenegadeGrower said:


> Wow, those are beautiful! That's quite the room. Do you trim the fan leaves? If so when?


Thanks!

I lollipop them...

Other than that, leaves come off when dead or at harvest...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 4, 2009)

great lookin setup gypsy bush ....so do you use pure hydroton for medium 

and how do you start your clones ...rockwool? 

o and if that is pure hydroton how many times a day do you need to flood to keep it wet enough 

i ask this because i have had alot of problems with coco coir


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 4, 2009)

GB dude that setup is really clean man. Like it everytime i see it dude.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 4, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> great lookin setup gypsy bush ....


Thanks Dok...



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> so do you use pure hydroton for medium


Straight hydroton in the pots...



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> and how do you start your clones ...rockwool?


RW cubes yes... and I put the cubes 1/2" above the flood line...



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> o and if that is pure hydroton how many times a day do you need to flood to keep it wet enough


I have gotten away with 2 floods, 12 floods and just about everything in between..

Right now I flood for 10 minutes 6 times a day..

I never flood with the lights off...



doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> i ask this because i have had alot of problems with coco coir





onthedl0008 said:


> GB dude that setup is really clean man. Like it everytime i see it dude.


Thanks DL... it has been a lot of hard work...

I built all that with one leg tied behind my back... not really, but I was on crutches...lol...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 5, 2009)

o wow that is an accomplishment for sure ...i once sprained my ankle and it totally disabled me ...it was crazy cause i never that happen and i was like 29 when it happened ...it took me a couple times ...lol only a couple to figure out i couldnt put any weight on foot


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

for those that care.....i'm over here https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/97216-my-purple-white-widow-buydutchseeds.html

i fired up my journal again and will be chronicling the greatest comeback in  history! 

sorry i havent been around guys. i will obviously keep up with this thread and the others i post this on. we have so many successfull sog perp growers on here now. al would be proud of all of us.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 5, 2009)

I dont think Al cares anymore Bugs but its good to see ur doing well man.
Dont call it a comeback..U been here for years.. Down with the KIIIING!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

I love SOG, hydro has never been my thing, but Im doing an SOG ebb & flow coco grow under a 1000W...... should I post pics etc. in this thread??


----------



## GypsyBush (May 5, 2009)

FUCK YEAH!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

Ok.... I will then.... just later when the plants are a bit bigger,


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I dont think Al cares anymore Bugs but its good to see ur doing well man.
> Dont call it a comeback..U been here for years.. Down with the KIIIING!!


 he cares and still reads them from time to time. he posted not too long ago on another thread. but thanks.....i'm on point now and rebuilding. not starting from scratch at least.


theloadeddragon said:


> I love SOG, hydro has never been my thing, but Im doing an SOG ebb & flow coco grow under a 1000W...... should I post pics etc. in this thread??


 of course silly. get to posting you!


theloadeddragon said:


> Ok.... I will then.... just later when the plants are a bit bigger,


 we like set up porn too ya know!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

really.... it looks like a hurricane???? ok...... some info first..... its a DIY SPEND NO CASH grow, .... and I am very much the hands on type, and I may make it DWC sometime in the future...... Its still not complete, And I know it doesn't look the greatest, it is set up for practicality, still needs work.....


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 5, 2009)

i fuckin like it. panda film is pretty close to the lights but as long as its safe and cool right on. good job. bet you saved a ton


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 5, 2009)

87 degrees F Constantly, no hotter, right where the panda meets the reflector hood (reflector hood stays same temp and is about 5 1/2 inches from ceiling) Im about to switch the exhaust fan to the other side of the light so it is way closer to the window (3 1/2 ft) and eliminate the curve in the ventilation. With the extra ventilation I am going to split it in two, and run it from the window A/C down and pointing up on the back side and front side of the table (so fresh cool air comes out at bottoms edge  ). Spent like 50 bucks total, . Found almost everything free . There are plants in there now.... its all in the journal in my signature..... and I am about to add additional fluorescent upper side lighting...... its a 7x7 grow room, total table and shelf size is 5 1/2 x 6 1/4.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 5, 2009)

yeal looks good its amazing what can happen with a 1000 watter ...my only concern would be the panda close to the light ...+rep


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 5, 2009)

Yea Bro i dont even get that close with my little 400 man.For safety id take it down and just paint that board a dull white and u should be cool man.
Whats up dudes. How many SOG threads do we have and how many do i have to follow haha.. Just trying to stay up to date is hard lately.
Peace soggy bottom dwellers.


----------



## livesoul (May 6, 2009)

yo glad to see the thread is back up again. I liked the other one but i'm not comfortable with change. So I've got a question for the A Team. I've f'n had my 1000watt light go off 3 times or more now.  Once my surge protector went out, another time i accidently bumped into the outlet and unplugged it, another time i unplugged it accidently cause i thought it was a different cord.  I forsee this shit happening to me again, at least once more cause i'm like that.  I'm wondering if i setup a 50 watt incandescent bulb or something on a different outlet on the same cycle would it keep the light cycle steady should the 1000 watt go off until i'm able to get it back on again?


----------



## livesoul (May 6, 2009)

PS. I just harvested 9 plants today. Haven't weighed them all but one of the bigger colas weighed 3 ounces wet!!! It was as tall as a 5 gallon water jug and fat!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

no... thats not a good idea.... better off running fluorescent tubes and cfl's like I plan on doing...... though I never bump into ballast, plugs etc. I almost never go over there cept to plug in, unplug, and check the temp of the ballast, always careful of equipment, its the plants lifeline,


----------



## livesoul (May 6, 2009)

how many watts additional are you putting in? I"m assuming your main light is an HPS so your adding some blue spectrum lighting with the CFLs?


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

Yes Im mixing spectrum, but mixing with the 4' tube fluorescent bulbs (x8=240W) + 8 24w CFLs in addition to 1000W HPS covering a 7x7x 8 (4 1/2 usable) space. journal is in my sig. I haven't added the fluorescent lights yet, I won't need them for a little while,


----------



## livesoul (May 6, 2009)

whats the point of adding the blue spectrum? I know when vegging its better because it promotes bush, but with a SOG op we want to minimalize the bush growth. Does it have some other benefit?


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

7x7 is a pretty good sized area.... Im going to have shelves around my SOG ebb&flow table table is 42"x36" side shelving for larger plants with soil is 12" wide, with just enough space to maneuver around the room to all the plants (10") all 3' off the ground..... there is pics in previous page. There is going to be 10-15 5 gallon pots rimming the ebba & flow table..... baked tired.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

fluorescent lights come in many spectrums...


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

*Fluorescent lights:* Fluorescents are a lot more useful than incandescents. Their efficient enough, and cheaper than HID lights. Compact fluorescent tubes are popular with growers because of their good output to size ratio. Compared to standard 4' tubes, compact fluorescent bulbs are smaller, and more can fit into a given area. Fluorescents are good for small grows on a tight budget, and for novice growers, since they do not require any special sort of wiring or understanding of the necessary bulbs for a given fixture, and are very widely available.
Fluorescent lights come in many different Kelvin ratings; often the spectrums are labeled on packaging as being 'cool white' or 'warm white.' Cool white is more blue, and is good for the vegetative stages of growth, and warm white light is more orange or reddish, and is best for the flowering stage.


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

some one else wrote that.... I just copied and pasted it..... im baked and tired..... ^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## brucetree (May 6, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> *Fluorescent lights:* Fluorescents are a lot more useful than incandescents. Their efficient enough, and cheaper than HID lights. Compact fluorescent tubes are popular with growers because of their good output to size ratio. Compared to standard 4' tubes, compact fluorescent bulbs are smaller, and more can fit into a given area. Fluorescents are good for small grows on a tight budget, and for novice growers, since they do not require any special sort of wiring or understanding of the necessary bulbs for a given fixture, and are very widely available.
> Fluorescent lights come in many different Kelvin ratings; often the spectrums are labeled on packaging as being 'cool white' or 'warm white.' Cool white is more blue, and is good for the vegetative stages of growth, and warm white light is more orange or reddish, and is best for the flowering stage.



the only use for fluorescent lighting is for clones. do not use crap cfl for flowering.
*http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fluorescent_lamp*


----------



## livesoul (May 6, 2009)

Right on renegade. Nothing beats the first time you get going!


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 6, 2009)

brucetree said:


> the only use for fluorescent lighting is for clones. do not use crap cfl for flowering.


Dude, read discussion..... was asked what good supplemental lighting would be to add, in the even the 1000W HPS GOES OUT, to continue light cycle so its uninterupted. I never suggested flowering under just fluorescent light.... though people do, and they get bomb results...... (irrefutable)


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 6, 2009)

here we go again........*sigh*

i give up. sparky i say we go down in a blaze of glory!!!!!!

cant help but hear gnr now.....hehehehehe


----------



## DeweyKox (May 6, 2009)

Can you make hash out of fresh trimmings, or do I need to dry them out first?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I dry to almost crispy, then freeze before running through the silkscreen...

You chop something?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

I told you guys we should require a membership card.... 

Welcome to the Jungle.. baby...


----------



## doogleef (May 6, 2009)

Kind of hash you making, Dewey?


----------



## brucetree (May 6, 2009)

use the bubble bags to make bubble hash... i dotn think using fresh would make any difference with the ice water.


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 6, 2009)

Sour D is stretching WAY more than any of my Jack's did, gonna have to scratch that off the list. Not saying it isn't good for SoG, just saying it isn't good for my SoG setup.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 6, 2009)

Hey Spork, can you tell me if these look similar to your SD?

Thanks!

My Indicas @ 6 weeks...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I dry to almost crispy, then freeze before running through the silkscreen...
> 
> You chop something?





doogleef said:


> Kind of hash you making, Dewey?





brucetree said:


> use the bubble bags to make bubble hash... i dotn think using fresh would make any difference with the ice water.


Cool, I just have been storing all my clippings in a bag in the freezer for about 4 months now and I want to make it, but wanted to make sure I needed to dry it out first.


----------



## orzz (May 6, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> Sour D is stretching WAY more than any of my Jack's did, gonna have to scratch that off the list. Not saying it isn't good for SoG, just saying it isn't good for my SoG setup.


Interesting ... in my set up the F13's stretched out and the Sour D didn't stretch as much. But both stretched way more than the Purple's(Erkle, Kush).


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 6, 2009)

Well let me rephrase.

It is as height stretchy as any of the others thusfar, but the side branches are way too stretchy for my liking. They are only at a little over 2 weeks though so I can't say for certain what they will end up like, but compared to the other strains I have tried, this one just wants to take up too much width.

I will have to wait a few more weeks to really tell how the Black Domina's turn out, but thusfar I am happy with them. Not too much stretch, and with pretty nice node density. What I love about them is that all of the nodes seem to grow very vertical as compared to branching out. So even if it does have shitty node density in the end, it will still be thick for the sake of SoG.

My favorite strain thusfar from what I have been able to try is the Poison Kush. Good meds, great smell, and the nugs just look fantastic as compared to the Jack's. Much more personality, and much more dense.

The OG is at like 6ish weeks, but it is quite small and I think that whole tray got stunted from nutrient lockout. So it will really be hard to tell much from that one plant, but compared to all the others, that fucker is covered in trichomes. Not that the others weren't covered, but this one is definitely heavy in that.

The things I could do with a room ><


----------



## theloadeddragon (May 7, 2009)

looks like the sour d I had last year..... pistils and leaves only.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 7, 2009)

having the room and a year of failing made me the weed baron i am today. rooms are awesome/pains


----------



## GypsyBush (May 7, 2009)

Clones?

Oh yeah! we got clones...



This week's clones...


----------



## Captn (May 7, 2009)

Ebb and flow SOG, sounds like my place to be. I've bought my equipment, and was going to go to Home Depot to build it this weekend, but I got company coming so it will have to wait a week. I've got two 4x4 flood trays to go under three 600w Hortilux Super HPS, inside Xtrasun air cooled reflectors w/ Lumatek ballasts. I've got a Can 8" HO fan w/speed control, paired with a Can 75 filter. I'm not using C02, instead I'll have the fan run 24/7 to provide plenty of fresh air to my ladies. For resevoirs I've got two 50g tubs from Walmart, each with a 400gph pump and two airstones. I'm going to look into a chiller for my res for later in the summer (suggestions appreciated). I've got an Agritest 1 meter for ph/TDS, and nutes to get started.

I'm going to do one grow, then I have to move the grow room to a permanent spot. I don't want to move live plants, so I'm going to grow mothers from seed, then cut them down to nothing for clones. Once rooted, I'll transplant to hydroton in the trays 8" apart, so about 36 plants per tray. I won't be using pots, just planting directly into the trays. Veg for one week, then flower.

I don't yet know exactly how I want to do the medium. I was originally going to put them in 4" rockwell cubes placed in hydroton ala Mr. Green. But I'm concerned about how much water RW will hold. Then I got a suggestion to put the cubes on top of the pebbles instead of in it. And of course, Lucas doesn't like RW at all, says it causes problems (algea, disease) with no added benefits.

I still need to pick up a few things, like the fan for my light ventilation. Also, I'm wondering if I need a reverse osmosis filter. My tap water is 7ph, which i can fix, and the TDS is 150. I can't really afford a RO filter for at least a month.

So thats the rundown. Comments? Suggestions? This is my first grow.


----------



## orzz (May 7, 2009)

Captn said:


> .... Also, I'm wondering if I need a reverse osmosis filter. My tap water is 7ph, which i can fix, and the TDS is 150. I can't really afford a RO filter for at least a month.
> 
> So thats the rundown. Comments? Suggestions? This is my first grow.


It all sounds good. With your water I wouln't use R/O nor sediment/chlorine filter. Just adjust the pH.

Good luck.


----------



## orzz (May 7, 2009)

Captn said:


> .... Also, I'm wondering if I need a reverse osmosis filter. My tap water is 7ph, which i can fix, and the TDS is 150. I can't really afford a RO filter for at least a month.
> 
> So thats the rundown. Comments? Suggestions? This is my first grow.


It all sounds good. With your water I wouldn't use R/O nor sediment/chlorine filter. Just adjust the pH.

Good luck.


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 7, 2009)

Captn said:


> Once rooted, I'll transplant to hydroton in the trays 8" apart, so about 36 plants per tray. I won't be using pots, just planting directly into the trays. Veg for one week, then flower.


You really should get a pot per plant. A whole lot more flexibility and you can actually move your plants/clean your trays. I almost went Mr. Green style as well and don't regret picking up some square pots.


Also your Water is fine. R/O is really only for the anal or those with high TDS(me). Nothing wrong with getting one down the line for the peace of mind if you are the type. But not needed at all.


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

orzz said:


> It all sounds good. With your water I wouln't use R/O nor sediment/chlorine filter. Just adjust the pH.
> 
> Good luck.


thanx, that eases my mind...I was getting worried about not filtering my h20


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

take a peek...

https://www.rollitup.org/2472369-post746.html


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (May 8, 2009)

nice lookin clones gypsy are those current clones ...how do you do your mother plants ? bucket system or just like ebb and flo also ?


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 8, 2009)

damn gypsy.....i am kinda glad your in the 600 class. those fuckers are nice.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

No shit, I agree, wait, fuck, I have a 600, game on!


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Yahooooo!!!!!! lol...


----------



## dirtysteve (May 8, 2009)

Speaking of 600W... Are the bulb upgrades I am seeing worth it? What can be so different about a bulb to warrant a $20 or $40 upgrade price. 600W is 600W, right?


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Teh spectrum should be the difference and some lumen I would guess?


----------



## dirtysteve (May 8, 2009)

Yeah DK. I read a bit more about it. Sounds like it would be a minor tweak that I am not in a position to notice or need at this time.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 8, 2009)

Prolly not much of a difference.


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> take a peek...
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/2472369-post746.html



mmmm.....sugary...very nice, Gypsy, hope I can make out as well.


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

ya I agonized over whether to go with cheaper lights, then decided to splurge on lights and ballast, and make $ compromises elsewhere. Don't know if it will make a diff, but at least I have the peace of mind of knowing I got the best lights I could afford. If I do poorly, it won't be because of my lights


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

Return of the Spork said:


> You really should get a pot per plant.


I wish I could afford pots, but I really can't for at least a month. I mean, I'm borrowing money from friends as it is to finish my grow room, lying to them about why I need it (I'm a big believer in "tell nobody"). I could do grow bags, but I don't want any grow stuff delivered to my home, other than the seeds, since I have no choice with them. And I can't find a retail outlet that sells them. What do you guys think about using plastic grocery bags, or even small wastebasket bags, and cutting holes in the bottom for drainage?


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

Thanks for the compliment...

And anything that stands up will work... grow bags included... or 2 liter soda bottles... or use your imagination..lol..

But.. at 30 cents a piece... I'd splurge and get a few pots...

IDK.. maybe i am being harsh... but really.. get some pots...lol...


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks for the compliment...
> 
> And anything that stands up will work... grow bags included... or 2 liter soda bottles... or use your imagination..lol..
> 
> ...


lol, i know how it sounds dude, but seriously, I'm broke. I just borrowed $150 from a friend to buy the materials for my electrical panel and some odds and ends. I told him it was for a side job, and I really appreciated it. He said no prob, and with all the times I've helped him he was glad to do it, Then he started to talk about what a good guy I was and here I am lying to him. I felt like such a tool. I tried to hush him up, but he just went on and on. I'm a horrible terrible bad bad bad person and I'm going to hell and I don't even believe in hell but thats where I'm going


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

Gypsy, I noticed you didn't hang your fan/filter...how does that work for you? What's it sound like? Is that the 66? I got the speed controller yesterday, and it really does quiet the fan a lot. It makes it hum, but with a few feet of insulated duct, I don't think anyone will hear it outside.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 8, 2009)

My filter stands up on a bar stool... with the fan above it... and then the duct...

It is LOUD as fuck... it's the 6" 440CFM with matching filter...

Did I say it's loud?..

Oh and I run the exhaust 24/7...

and I have a speed controlled 6" fan as intake... that is hooked to a thermostat...

So when the op gets hot, I pump cold air in for a min or two...

I also have a few oscilating fans pointed up and down to circulate the op..

The temps are pretty stable... 65 off 75 on.. 40 to 60% RH...

Did you go get some 2 liter bottles?


----------



## Captn (May 8, 2009)

I'm gonna run my fan 24/7 too. You know I think ppl put too much stock in A/C and C02. If you run A/C, you can't exchange your air so u have to supplement the C02. But plants are like ppl, theyre designed to "sweat" to cool themselves...they just "sweat" water vapor instead of liquid water. as long as you have plenty air movement over them, and you exhaust all that water vapor, I think they'll do a great deal to cool themselves and theyre immediate surroundings. And I've read that the data concerning C02 enhancement in a closed or semiclosed enviroment vs. continuos air exchange is inconclusive. My instincts tell me the latter is the way to go. For those who use C02, this is just my opinion, please don't flame me, I'm really very sensitive


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 13, 2009)

OK here's my mini me Perp Sog. Took all my lollipopping trimming and rooted them. Gave um 1 week of Veg then off to the flower pad next to their moms.
20 oz. Coco cups. Watering 1 cup of Mix per day. 5.8 PH mixed exactly like my hydro mix.Everythings the same in coco.
Alot more work than im really comfortable with considering how lazy i actually am. But its gonna turn out to be a great experiment either way.
Very managable little shits about 3 ft tall max and nothing but Kola's. 
Reccomend for people with head room restrictions. I can see how this could be easily thought out a little better than mine like with a drip system or something and made to work real nice for someone.

WeedBaron Signing off.


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 14, 2009)

Looking great OTDL...I am getting impatient with my grow...starting from seed is kilin me when I see veryone here with their clones! I would very much appreciate it if someone could take a look at my pics in my journal nd comment on the size of the plants at 3 weeks from germ. Thanks!


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 15, 2009)

So, I have read all kinds of different recommended PHs for the ebb and flow...many recommend from 5.2 to 5.8, others 5.4 to 6.2 and some 5.6 to 6.2....what do you guys run your reservoirs at?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 15, 2009)

i think it ultimately depends on your medium and what your plants like


as long as mine doesnt go over 6.0 and under 5.0 im good

however, i do try to target 5.6-5.8


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 15, 2009)

I start with them at 5.4ish and a couple days later they break 6....I have pretty damn small reservoirs though. Anything higher starts to show on mine.


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 15, 2009)

Hey dudes.

Just wanted to show off my first ebb and flow harvest and say thanks to everyone for the advice that has gotten me to this point.





a big old pile of fine ass weed.






Unfortunately i kinda shat the bed on clones, so there is a gap in my system for about a week. Kinda lame, but now i know i need to start clones earlier.

With any luck i'll never have to buy another bag.

Anyhow thats my story.

Thanks again folks.


----------



## Captn (May 15, 2009)

sweet, zues, + + +rep on the successful harvest...so how much was it? and can we get some details on your grow for comparison, like how many watts, square footage, etc.?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 15, 2009)

Captn said:


> sweet, zues, + + +rep on the successful harvest...so how much was it? and can we get some details on your grow for comparison, like how many watts, square footage, etc.?


Thanks.
2x4 table one of two under a 1000w hps.
Yield is in around 200 grams. 
So my Gram to watt ratio is only 0.4, but its my first round so i'd imagine I can bring that up a little bit in the future with some bigger stronger clones.

Ummm... I guess check the journal in my sig for all the dirty details.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 15, 2009)

Congratulations man thats some good looking bud too man. Good job


----------



## orzz (May 15, 2009)

Has anyone heard of this ... ICE BOX Water-Cooled Heat Exchanger ???


----------



## Old Frog (May 17, 2009)

Hey Orzz, yeah that thing's rad alright. SOG just posted a similar DIY here.  

Lazy, so I just use more max-fans.


----------



## Old Frog (May 17, 2009)

Hey Orzz, yeah that thing's rad alright. SOG just posted a similar DIY here.  

Lazy, so I just use more max-fans.


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 17, 2009)

Bling Fawkin Bling Necrows.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Put that in your pipe and smoke it..lol..

SOG ROCKS!!!!

Here's to growing some dank!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 17, 2009)

GB ur such a show off haha.. Forgot to post earlier man but that right there makes me kinda jealous dude!!Love u guys man. U All Need serious help.
Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

Hell man, I can't really share any of this with anyone else....

I wish everyone did lots of photos... then I wouldn't feel so alone..lol... 

"But I would not feel so all alone... EEEEVERY BODY must get stoned..."..lol...


----------



## GypsyBush (May 17, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> GB ur such a show off haha.. ....


Dude.. I'm old.. but I am just like a little kid...lol...

I consider that to be one of my accomplishments in life...lol...


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 17, 2009)

Dude I didnt even post that time bwahaha LMAO man quit reading my mind man.


----------



## livesoul (May 18, 2009)

Yo whatup fellas, got another question.

I'm pulling my air into my flower and veg rooms from a bathroom in another area of the house. Its summer now and its starting to heat up. I'm considering between a portable air conditioner or a swamp cooler. The air conditioner decreases humidity and the swamp cooler increases humidity (it also functions better in areas of lower humidity). The weather around me typicall has a humidity range between between 60-70%. My flowering room is getting up to 95+ degrees. Its not going to take a big system to cool the bathroom, but i'm wondering what is the ideal humidity range for flowering and vegging. I need to do something quick!


----------



## Return of the Spork (May 18, 2009)

When I lived in Arizona, Swamp Cooler was the main source of cooling for part of the summer. I remember it SUCKING. Most of the summer Arizona has a "dry heat" meaning low humidity. Swamp cooler works effectively then, but it makes the humidity level in the house go way up. When the natural humidity gets to a certain level, the swamp cooler was basically ineffective and that's when the A/C got turned on.

I am pretty sure you should use the A/C, because your plants will supply plenty of humidity themselves. The main difference between them though is that the Evap Cooler is just a fan and water and a sponge. The A/C will require an exhaust because it pulls the heat from the air and has to put it somewhere. 

Hopefully someone else can answer the specific humidity levels, but do you really want to introduce more humidity into a crowded SoG setup? Seems to be asking for mold.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 18, 2009)

around 40% in flower, 50% max
and veg/clones/mums can go crazy and need to be above 50%, 70% works perfect for me....60% would probably work just fine.
and the swamp cooler thing......when i live in the everglades we used them year round and it would run you out of the house it would get so cold at night. and during the day at 100% humidity and 100+ degree weather it kept the house nice and comfy.....not cold but definately comfy. 

but i would not use a portable a.c. unless it was a last resort. too many people have issues with them. can a big window unit fit in your space? 
and get you a dehumidifier and run it 24/7. my a.c and dehumid runs 24/7 hand in hand. always cool and always 40-50% in flower room. and my clones/moms dont get any love.


----------



## livesoul (May 18, 2009)

coolio. My flower room temp today was 95 degrees steady. I ended up getting a nice portable AC unit, a window AC wouldn't work in that bathroom. But this portable I got is nice. http://www.ajmadison.com/cgi-bin/ajmadison/AEP09D2B.html Except for the fact that i just read its 800watts!!! Damn, ah well. I'll be monitoring the changes in temp and humidity and keep you guys posted. It has a window mount kit and the bathroom i'm cooling is only 5x9 feet, plus the flower room which is 5x5 feet. Should work, crossin my fingers.


----------



## doogleef (May 19, 2009)

I used to run a humidifier in veg to keep my RH up. Ambient RH here is always about 25%. What a pain in the ass that was. Refilling it all the time. I do not bother anymore and have not noticed a difference. My flower plants LOVE the rh low. Snowstorm


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

yea my veg RH is low as well


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

i dont think in veg it matters about rh too much. they are always pretty resilient in there. 

hey lb.....you know anything about nft? and i mean how does it compare to , like, stinkbuds aero/nft? i never paid much attention to the yields on nft grows. anyone got some light reading around here on the matter?


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

funny you mentioned that.

health's contraption got me thinking something serious.

one pump. less moving parts.

i think the reason he achieved such high ppms of DO (dissolved oxygen) is because the flow of his water (from my understanding the backbone/cornerstone/brains of nft) was so damn high/rapid moving. Think basic hydro without airpumps. The movement of the water is creating aeration. 'waterfall'

im thinking using gravity and one pump and having the roots sitting in a 'creek', a high flowing nutrient soup with res temps maintained at 64-67F and you are game on. for real.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> > funny you mentioned that.
> 
> 
> are you callin me queer?  jk
> ...


 that's what i'm screaming. plus my friend dont use co2 or any additives so by the time i get done with it a fucking monster will be born.
and of course......my bitches get lollipopped


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

im turning my aero table into both aero and nft (with the addition of the chiller and controller bucket)


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

ya i think i'm gonna buy a chiller and get those damn ice boxes........i cant stop thinking about them. its like a god send for temps.......add my a.c. insulated walls and ceiling, ir block and a couple thousand cf air mass between my ops ceiling and the roof of the structure. i'll be all but infuckinvisible to flir or thermal

i'm sooooo close to being a god it isnt even funny.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

lol whoaaaaaa calm down buddy dont nut on yourself


i heard that IRblock that easygrow shield stuff really works. SoG has done some extensive research.

i think once you start fucking with those iceboxes they will greatly reduce any chance of seeing you through IR

but to top it off...adding those 'sun shields' for reflectors...they are really not gonna see ya. then we wont even mention our insulation or IR blocking film. they cant win when we are constantly researching and upgrading. 

New technology is not only HELPING the feds (FLIR), it is also HURTING them with new creative devices and products from companies like hydro inno's and the like.


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

gotta pay the cost to be the boss!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

chaaaaaaaa-ching!!!!!!!!


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

ba-da-bing


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

funny. all we wanna do is grow great pot , yet we gotta duck and dodge stupid birds in the sky


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 19, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya i think i'm gonna buy a chiller and get those damn ice boxes........i cant stop thinking about them. its like a god send for temps.......add my a.c. insulated walls and ceiling, ir block and a couple thousand cf air mass between my ops ceiling and the roof of the structure. i'll be all but infuckinvisible to flir or thermal
> 
> i'm sooooo close to being a god it isnt even funny.


U r a god and my hero.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 19, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> U r a god and my hero.


you are my hero ....and lb.....all that rep you guys have. i seen a guy with 4 times what i have and only a couple hundred posts. i dont get it. i guess i piss people off and dont realise it.

fuck the ghetto bird!


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 19, 2009)

some of those people just have rep threads and just rep each other. rep orgies and shit


----------



## GypsyBush (May 19, 2009)

I have always assumed that I get my rep from all the newbs I try to help... and a few people rep me for the pictures too...

But I agree that rep in no way identifies a good grower from a not so good one...

I think rep is more of a reflection of how courteous and well liked one is at RIU...

Oh!

And my two cents on the NFT thing..

I like Heath's vert... simple and effective... and to have 86 lollipops to a 600...

They are all a pain to clean though...


----------



## orzz (May 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> some of those people just have rep threads and just rep each other. rep orgies and shit


Like you just said LB.

I got rep from a guy and this was what he said .... "thanks for the pointers, shotty6868. give back please". ROFL. Give back? Why? 

Weirdness


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 19, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I have always assumed that I get my rep from all the newbs I try to help... and a few people rep me for the pictures too...
> 
> But I agree that rep in no way identifies a good grower from a not so good one...
> 
> I think rep is more of a reflection of how courteous and well liked one is at RIU...


Haha for the most part you are right. Most of the rep i get is for being helpful and posting pretty pictures. However, I've also gotten a ton of rep from the times i've told Bricktop to go fuck himself. 
I'll often give people rep for saying funny things, doesn't make them good growers. Alas, its a flawed system, but its the one we have.


----------



## RenegadeGrower (May 20, 2009)

Hey guys...I am still growing my moms for my SOG op...and I ran into a little nute burn issue. I potted my cubes and increased the nutes (Flora Nova) to 600 PPM, they stopped growing like hey were bu I though it was due to potting and expected some serious growth shortly after...instead I ened up with yellowing of older growth and yesterday I noticed the very tips were browning/burning. My diagnosis was nute burn...My qestion is regarding the flush. I filled a 5 gallon bucket and submersed the pots in straight tap water set to PH 5.6. I rinsed them a few times and that was my flush...I then pumped out half the nute solution in he res and topped off with straight tap water and reset PH to 5.6. I am still giving a low dose (300PPM) of nutes to th plants, is this ok? 

Pics in my grow journal in my sig.


----------



## NewHiddenGrower (May 20, 2009)

Im gonna do sog but Aeroponics style


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 20, 2009)

RenegadeGrower said:


> Hey guys...I am still growing my moms for my SOG op...and I ran into a little nute burn issue. I potted my cubes and increased the nutes (Flora Nova) to 600 PPM, they stopped growing like hey were bu I though it was due to potting and expected some serious growth shortly after...instead I ened up with yellowing of older growth and yesterday I noticed the very tips were browning/burning. My diagnosis was nute burn...My qestion is regarding the flush. I filled a 5 gallon bucket and submersed the pots in straight tap water set to PH 5.6. I rinsed them a few times and that was my flush...I then pumped out half the nute solution in he res and topped off with straight tap water and reset PH to 5.6. I am still giving a low dose (300PPM) of nutes to th plants, is this ok?
> 
> Pics in my grow journal in my sig.


 are these seedlings or clones? how old? but if it was burn you did the right thing


----------



## sparkafire (May 20, 2009)

Peace to all...

Brother Sparky 

Bugs please lick the sweet dew from under my love sac.


----------



## grandpabear3 (May 21, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> > Peace to all...
> 
> 
> what a mo'
> ...


num,num,num......taste like organic homo to me.

well hi there.....nice to see you around.


----------



## rayjunyor (May 23, 2009)

hey Bugsrnmej hows it going man??? hey Renegade i think you did the right thing ...but personally when i got the feeling of some nute burning i like to take the all water and wash the reservoir and fill up again with flesh water and ppm and ph the water again... the reason is i just dont like to leave any residue from the old water that caused the problem...good luck


----------



## dirtysteve (May 23, 2009)

Well Son Of A Bitch. I got some seeds planted a few weeks back and they are looking great BTW. Started them under 3 24" dual lamp flouros. They were stretching a bit so I got a 250W MH system from HTG. It lasted a grand total of 9 days. The ballast is really hot and after I flip the breaker it tries to come on but goes for about 30 seconds then gives up. I have to wait til Monday to contact HTG, but I have heard from many people that their customer service is killer so heres hoping. Either way they will be under the poo flouros for at least 5-7 days. Not a huge set back but still a bummer. I just hope the stretch isnt too bad til the new light comes in. 
The bad thing is I was about to do some topping. Should I go ahead with the topping anyway? Sorry I dont have pics but they are all about 3"-5" tall with 5-6 pairs of leaves. I was gonna just cut the top pair of leaves off at the main stem. How does that sound? 
Thanks


----------



## doogleef (May 23, 2009)

Sure. Top away. Wont hurt anything. MJ likes being cut in veg.


----------



## orzz (May 25, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Well Son Of A Bitch. I got some seeds planted a few weeks back and they are looking great BTW. Started them under 3 24" dual lamp flouros. They were stretching a bit so I got a 250W MH system from HTG. It lasted a grand total of 9 days. The ballast is really hot and after I flip the breaker it tries to come on but goes for about 30 seconds then gives up. I have to wait til Monday to contact HTG, but I have heard from many people that their customer service is killer so heres hoping. Either way they will be under the poo flouros for at least 5-7 days. Not a huge set back but still a bummer. I just hope the stretch isnt too bad til the new light comes in.
> The bad thing is I was about to do some topping. Should I go ahead with the topping anyway? Sorry I dont have pics but they are all about 3"-5" tall with 5-6 pairs of leaves. I was gonna just cut the top pair of leaves off at the main stem. How does that sound?
> Thanks


I know that this is going to the simple end but did you give the ballast time to cool before you tried to restart the lights?

Another question .... was the CFL close to the plants? With my T5s I can get them within an inch of two of the tops, of course I check on them throughout the day and have to move the light occasionally.

I have been having problems with ballasts and figured it out that I was starting both 600 HPS lamps at the same time and was not getting enough juice to fire both lights. Now that I have staggered the start times they are both firing up nicely.

Hope this helps.


----------



## dirtysteve (May 25, 2009)

I let it cool for 2 days and tried again. No go. This 250W light was the only thing running on a dedicated 20A circuit so I am fairly certain it is getting enough juice. I have the 3 2' 2 lamp flouros pretty much touching the tops and on 24/7. Hopefully this will be enough light til I can get a replacement for the 250W. I am going to top them tomorrow when I get home from work.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

HAHAHA, Spark & Bugs, you guys never change! WTF is up guys! I just trimmed some bush, and her vagina got my fingers all sticky!


----------



## DeweyKox (May 25, 2009)

Here is one of my last updates on my grow. This is White Rhino. Not Bad for almost 4 OZ. Wet Weight off a 5" Clone with Zero Veg Time!I will be shutting down and moving soon  Most likely not growing at the new place!  So enjoy! But don't jerk off


----------



## 10mm fan boy (May 26, 2009)

WHOA, my hat is off to all of you who got this down pat. kiss-ass

My SOG experiment the past 5 months or so has been the most challenging project of my life. 
The whole time up to now and into the future I will have to pay all expenses out of pocket.

I only keep doing it because I know that once it gets going, it should be worth it.

I look at the pictures like in the post above and just make  face.

My clones, that are very well rooted btw don't grow a single inch after being put into flowering. 

I end up with 8" tall plants w/ a few grams of bud on them.

I have a wicked lag time that I just don't understand. 

I had been vegging clones for mothers and the problem was that they wouldn't do anything for 3-4 weeks and then they would explode with growth just like you would expect them to.

I just bought a new tray to veg my rooted clones to give them time to get going before being placed into flowering.

Say I veg them for a monthconfused they take off and I put them into flowering and they finish with a normal yield?

Growing SOG I shouldn't have to give any veg time.
Any ideas what my problem might be?

AN - 1100ppm
Ph - 5.5-5.8
RH - 50%
temp - 75-82
400w hps

thanks
10


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

Big clones make for big buds...

Little clone make for little buds...

I have had 3 gram lollipops and 30 gram lollipops...

And THE ONLY DIFFERENCE WAS THE SIZE OF THE CUTTING...

Take BIG clones and you will not need to veg...

Take small clones and you will need to veg...

Cheers...


----------



## DeweyKox (May 26, 2009)

Exactly!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Al B. Fuct (May 26, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Big clones make for big buds...
> 
> Little clone make for little buds...
> 
> ...


Yes & no. Big clones do root faster and more prolifically, but small clones are not likely to be the cause of 10mmFB's problem. 

10FB has posted his query in a few places. I've replied here, waiting for 10FB to follow up. I think it could be overwatering or some other problem causing poor root development, yielding stunted plants.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (May 26, 2009)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Yes & no. Big clones do root faster and more prolifically, but small clones are not likely to be the cause of 10mmFB's problem.
> 
> 10FB has posted his query in a few places. I've replied here, waiting for 10FB to follow up. I think it could be overwatering or some other problem causing poor root development, yielding stunted plants.


I posted my reply in the link above.

I posted in a few threads after I didn't see any replys to my thread. Please don't think I was trying to spam the site.
Sometimes I get a little worried and over do things.


----------



## 10mm fan boy (May 26, 2009)

How big should an 8" clone be when it finishes in a SOG grow?

I have heard from a few users here they should finish at about 4x the height. Is this correct?


----------



## SpruceZeus (May 26, 2009)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Yes & no. Big clones do root faster and more prolifically, but small clones are not likely to be the cause of 10mmFB's problem.
> 
> 10FB has posted his query in a few places. I've replied here, waiting for 10FB to follow up. I think it could be overwatering or some other problem causing poor root development, yielding stunted plants.


Wow!!!

Welcome back Al. (hopefully for a while?)
I'd be honoured if you'd come by my journal and have a peak at what you've created. Maybe spread some of the good advice you always seem to have alot of.

I'd stil be a pure dirthead if it weren't for you.
kiss-assgush


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> How big should an 8" clone be when it finishes in a SOG grow?
> 
> I have heard from a few users here they should finish at about 4x the height. Is this correct?


My Sativas more than double, but not quite triple...

And the Indicas double, but get really really fat...lol...


----------



## Al B. Fuct (May 26, 2009)

10mm fan boy said:


> Please don't think I was trying to spam the site.
> Sometimes I get a little worried and over do things.


 Yes, I understand your frustration. No worries. 



10mm fan boy said:


> How big should an 8" clone be when it finishes in a SOG grow?
> 
> I have heard from a few users here they should finish at about 4x the height. Is this correct?


Yes, 4x the starting height is fairly reasonable if all is going well. My 8-9" clones finish up somewhere between 33-40" at harvest time. 



SpruceZeus said:


> Wow!!!
> 
> Welcome back Al. (hopefully for a while?)
> I'd be honoured if you'd come by my journal and have a peak at what you've created. Maybe spread some of the good advice you always seem to have alot of.
> ...


I will if I can, but I'm going to have to bail off RIU and get back on my regular gig pretty soon.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 26, 2009)

Al B. Fuct said:


> I will if I can, but I'm going to have to bail off RIU and get back on my regular gig pretty soon.


Al, SZ has some of the best pictures on RIU... totally worth it if you have the time... good tunes to boot...


----------



## LoudBlunts (May 26, 2009)

WOWOWOW

da fuck is up AL? long time brother, hope all is well !!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 26, 2009)

Al B. Fuct said:


> Yes & no. Big clones do root faster and more prolifically, but small clones are not likely to be the cause of 10mmFB's problem.
> 
> 10FB has posted his query in a few places. I've replied here, waiting for 10FB to follow up. I think it could be overwatering or some other problem causing poor root development, yielding stunted plants.


Ur My Hero Bro. Peace


----------



## sparkafire (May 29, 2009)

Well Ill be fucked!! Good to see your still breathing ALBF. Kinda missed you around here. We have been beaten, banned, reborn, banned again, turned Weed Baron, lost baron hood, burned, busted and still we come back. Good to hear from you. 

Peace brothers of bud 

Sparky


----------



## DeweyKox (May 29, 2009)

Jerk off to this ...... update off my second to last harvest off the end of my Perpetual SOG  Enjoy!​ 



Finally Eminem makes some music, and Dr. Dre is on a beat!!!​ 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jqydlWjSe_w










































Has Time Again! Bye Bye!




​


----------



## Al B. Fuct (May 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> WOWOWOW
> 
> da fuck is up AL? long time brother, hope all is well !!!


 hay LB, yep, I've been off doin' my thang, ya know. 

Alles klar, herr kommissar. 




sparkafire said:


> Well Ill be fucked!! Good to see your still breathing ALBF. Kinda missed you around here. We have been beaten, banned, reborn, banned again, turned Weed Baron, lost baron hood, burned, busted and still we come back. Good to hear from you.


sup sparks?  Thanks for missing me, get ready for more of it- I have to get back on the usual gig soon. 



DeweyKox said:


> Jerk off to this ...... update off my second to last harvest off the end of my Perpetual SOG  Enjoy!​


Nice work, but there's not enough boobies on that for my wanking tastes, sorry.


----------



## GypsyBush (May 30, 2009)

Here is *some* of the last batch ready for jars and the new, spiffy Mom set up... with a legit tray and res..lol...


----------



## orzz (May 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Here is *some* of the last batch ready for jars and the new, spiffy Mom set up... with a legit tray and res..lol...


Lookin good GB! That mother set up does look nice.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

Wait till my last batch,I will go out with a bang!


----------



## onthedl0008 (May 30, 2009)

LB Thought u would enjoy this mang.Its those 20 oz. cups.


----------



## DeweyKox (May 30, 2009)

*OK guys, its official. Here is the Link! *

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/198788-zero-veg-clone-grow-contest.html


----------



## newbi101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Hello everyone! I am new to the site and just got my 4'x8' tray running sog style! I am having problems getting nice full cola's... I am running 2 400w HPS spaced evenly accross the tray and running ionic nutr's! Is my lighting enough? should I go to 600 watt'rs? If anyone has some advise on this I was looking at 2-1000w but the elect cost would break the bank for me.


----------



## orzz (Jun 8, 2009)

newbi101 said:


> Hello everyone! I am new to the site and just got my 4'x8' tray running sog style!


Welcome to the4 monkey house!


newbi101 said:


> I am having problems getting nice full cola's... I am running 2 400w HPS spaced evenly accross the tray and running ionic nutr's! Is my lighting enough? should I go to 600 watt'rs?


I would go with the 600's. I am using them and they are great for me because I have to watch the heat.



newbi101 said:


> If anyone has some advise on this I was looking at 2-1000w but the elect cost would break the bank for me.


 Have you looked into using digital ballasts. I am told they are less expensive to run. I am running 2 of them and they are much cooler.


----------



## newbi101 (Jun 8, 2009)

Orzz thank you for ur response! I was thinking about doing the dual 600 lumatek ballast! Are you happy with the output of your 600's? 






orzz said:


> Welcome to the4 monkey house!
> 
> 
> I would go with the 600's. I am using them and they are great for me because I have to watch the heat.
> ...


----------



## trouble9039 (Jun 8, 2009)

welcome newb.... I was running dual 1000's over my trays and it worked great! And yes you will see A jump in ur elect bill and now that I have said that, I have since switched to the 600's and love them! You may want to take acouple of peoples advice on this and use that to base your next move off of!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 8, 2009)

i slap 48 lollipops under each of my 600s... and I usually get at least 1 gram per watt...


----------



## dirtysteve (Jun 8, 2009)

Hooray!!! This thread is back. Thought after Al passed by everyone found out everything they ever wanted to know. Everybody good?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 9, 2009)

I'm good.
Just did a big photo update in my journal.

Here is a sneak preview.





Click the link in my sig for the full monty.


----------



## doogleef (Jun 9, 2009)

Here is my 400W whiteBerry harvest fellas. It is not SOG but you all are where i cut my teeth:


----------



## orzz (Jun 9, 2009)

newbi101 said:


> Orzz thank you for ur response! I was thinking about doing the dual 600 lumatek ballast! Are you happy with the output of your 600's?


For the size of my room, I can get the 600's closer to the canopy. The ballasts by Quantum rock!


----------



## newbi101 (Jun 9, 2009)

should I change over to A diffrent nutrent? What do you recommend?


----------



## orzz (Jun 9, 2009)

newbi101 said:


> should I change over to A diffrent nutrent? What do you recommend?


What are you using now?
Why do you want to change nutes?


----------



## newbi101 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am running ionic! I was told that it is A great nutrient just that my lighting needs to be upgraded! Has anyone ever went from 2-400's to 2-600's and seen a diffrence? I am looking at the lumatex ballast but just dont want to spend the money if it is not gonna help with the flower size!!!


----------



## doogleef (Jun 9, 2009)

600 will yield more than 400. Obviously. I would think 800W in a closet space would be plenty. There are lots of factors involved.


----------



## orzz (Jun 9, 2009)

newbi101 said:


> I am running ionic! I was told that it is A great nutrient just that my lighting needs to be upgraded!


Why do you want to change your nutes then?



newbi101 said:


> Has anyone ever went from 2-400's to 2-600's and seen a diffrence? I am looking at the lumatex ballast but just dont want to spend the money if it is not gonna help with the flower size!!!


Yes, all things being optimum the 600's will out produce the 400's. Remember that temp, humidity, water quality and strain all play an important part in the process.

I would recommend kicking back and chilling out. I hear that you are worried about your gro but just get the basics down first then start your climb to maximum yields. Get a grow or two at your present location and see what the problem areas are. Does it get too hot, cold, humid, dry ... ???? There are so many variables that locations just a few miles apart can have drasticly different requirements from each other.

Hope that ramble helps ......


----------



## trouble9039 (Jun 9, 2009)

Newbi I would recomend that you don't skip out on your system at all. I am running nextgen ballast and am in love with these thing's, I can hold them after 10 hrs running and your vent system will make or break your grow!

And funny seeing you around here onthedl! how are thing's going your way? I thought you might like to see the system stable!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 10, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Newbi I would recomend that you don't skip out on your system at all. I am running nextgen ballast and am in love with these thing's, I can hold them after 10 hrs running and your vent system will make or break your grow!
> 
> And funny seeing you around here onthedl! how are thing's going your way? I thought you might like to see the system stable!!!!


Lets see bro.U get all the kinks worked out? 
Whats this crazy lighting talk.. Its all making me woozy.


----------



## trouble9039 (Jun 10, 2009)

http://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/cap-1000w-nextgen-90v260v-electronic-ballast-p-2359.html


I love them! They get fairly warm but they dissapate heat real nice, and the internal therma stat is pretty sweet! And as far as all the kinks being worked out I would love to say yes for sure! But I don't want to get to happy yet, and on the other hand they are only looking better eveyday.....


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 11, 2009)

Heya fellas. Fired it up again for the summer. Here we go...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 12, 2009)

Holy shit man, Need some help


----------



## orzz (Jun 12, 2009)

Old Frog said:


> Heya fellas. Fired it up again for the summer. Here we go...


Looks fresh and ready for another round.
I would like to have my Hugo's in rocks like you but the weight and extra work keep me from trying. I have enough trouble keeping up with the day to day upkeep as it is.
I look forward to another round of watching and learning.
Thanks OldFrog!


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 12, 2009)

Sometimes I don't touch my hydro for 4 days, its super stable! Build it right, get lazy at night!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Hey LB are you in the house???

Our discussion on my temps needs to continue...

I am now dealing with 24 hours of daylight... which translates into 24hours of RADIANT HEAT... regardless of the outside air temp, the walls of the house are hot to the touch...

It's kinda like a convection oven...

Anyways.. I wanna pick your brain again and SOG's before I spend any money... 

Thanks Bro!!!

Looking fwd to it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> Sometimes I don't touch my hydro for 4 days, its super stable! Build it right, get lazy at night!


Yup Yup...

Aside from some failed experiments with additives... my solution is usually within 5.8 ~ 6.2 in 4 days...

And normally, it climbs gradually...

Some additives made it drop like lead daily though... so I am back to simple...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Ah what the hell...

Here's some shots from this morning... 


Some trim turned Kief... so green cause my mesh is big...










Ah... now we get a peek at the drying rack... also as of this morning...















What's your taste?

INDICA






or SATIVA...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 12, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Yup Yup...
> 
> Aside from some failed experiments with additives... my solution is usually within 5.8 ~ 6.2 in 4 days...
> 
> ...


Nice, my rez does exactly the same thing, it climbs slowly up, might have to adjust it 2-3 times between 2 week interval tank changes 

Nice Kief and bud my friend. Nice resin buildup.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Thanks Dewey!

What size res have you been running...

and your tray is the botanicare 2x4 ish???

I run big res, so I do not have to top off...

Just adjust pH when needed and change the res every 2 weeks...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 12, 2009)

15 gallon!  And yes to the table! Going to be selling all equipment next month!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

I run 30 gallons for each of those trays... no need to top off ...so lazy...


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 12, 2009)

I have 4 1/2 feet from floor to light  Otherwise I would have gone to a 30!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh I remember your "low rider" set up..

I was actually very impressed with how low you managed to get it all...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 17, 2009)

just finally updated with a couple pics.... nice rack


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 20, 2009)

any of you guy able to help me out with this?
https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/205396-switching-moms-e-f-hand-watering.html
thanks fellers


----------



## bdawgburner (Jun 22, 2009)

Hey everyone I'm about to setup a 4x4 sog ebb and flow under my 1000. Im making the switch from soil and had a couple quick ?'s for the sog gurus here. I have been planning to run the 6in rockwool blocks but have been noticing that most people are using containers with hydroton or hygromite. Is one better than the other or is it just personal preferance. Also i have gh nutes and was going to run lucas formula for its simplicity but a friend mentioned to use Advanced sensi 2 part. Does anyone have experience with both that could steer me in the right direction?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 22, 2009)

i like hydroton cause you can flood table more often .....and the rockwool i think is like once a day with that size ......at least till they get big 

i have found that more oxygen in rooting area is better .....so i would go with hydroton .....gypsybush is excellent with hydroton and rockwool .......he is the one i would recommend for info


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 22, 2009)

Dok is right, I chose Hydroton so I could flood more often...

More floods mean more nutes and air reaching the root zone...

Now... 

RW had great water retention properties... 

Let's just say that in case of power/equipment failure, the RW will hold water for days even... making a pot full of RW great insurance, which the hydroton does not offer...

It's all compromise... always... with everything...

Can't have the best of both...


----------



## bdawgburner (Jun 22, 2009)

How often are you flooding with the hydroton? Also what size containers are you using for your hydroton. Would the 6 in square pots be alrite? Too big? Too small? Sorry if this has been answered elsewhere in the thread i just dont have time to skim thru all 175 pages.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 22, 2009)

I flood my hydroton pots 15 min every other hour...

My square pots are 5.5".. so yeah, your will be ok...


----------



## newbi101 (Jun 22, 2009)

quick question for all you SOG'rs out there. I have taken my clones about A week ago and they are showing sign's of root's, and I have added A small amount of nut's to them! Now how long should I wait untill they go into my flowering tray's? I was told from fresh cutting A total of 2 weeks, is this true?


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 22, 2009)

ther are diff methods actually i am learning that you can place clones into bloom as soon as they show roots .....i have not tested this personally but have heard from many that have ....

i like the two week thing tho get em to basically start growin upwards .....then put em into bloom 

they will continue to stretch for a couple weeks then they start to set flower ....like week 3 or so ....and by week 4 you should give em a phosphorus boost ...like koolbloom , or big bud


----------



## trouble9039 (Jun 22, 2009)

I do the stone to clone method myself, and it seem's to be working pretty good! I am thinking about trying the extra 2 weeks myself!


----------



## bdawgburner (Jun 23, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I flood my hydroton pots 15 min every other hour...
> 
> My square pots are 5.5".. so yeah, your will be ok...


Thanks GB. I cant wait to get this system set up. I'm sure I'll have a few more ?'s then. I have 6 weeks til my soil's done. Hopefully I wont have to deal with the mess anymore!


----------



## sparkafire (Jun 23, 2009)

Good evening fellow RIUers,

Just popping in to say hi. I was thinking of you today driving around and missed being here everyday. I hope the thread is doing well and that Bugs hasn't fucked it up with his none cloning ass advise. I still don't know why he is still here he cant grow for shit anyway. I owe some pics to a very good friend of mine and I haven't forgotten you. So I am out! Peace everyone and Fuck You bugs!! 

The True Weed Baron

SParkafire


----------



## orzz (Jun 23, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Good evening fellow RIUers,
> 
> Just popping in to say hi. I was thinking of you today driving around and missed being here everyday. I hope the thread is doing well and that Bugs hasn't fucked it up with his none cloning ass advise. I still don't know why he is still here he cant grow for shit anyway. I owe some pics to a very good friend of mine and I haven't forgotten you. So I am out! Peace everyone and Fuck You bugs!!
> 
> ...


Heya Sparky .... good to see you.
Hope all has been well with you.
Bugs hasn't burned it down yet .... yet he might.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 23, 2009)

lol you and bugs always bickerin heeh funny shit ..........i noticed taht before on a thread ....dont know if i posted this but i want you all to see these results i haave been having with a new system i built

these pics are 19 days apart 

and they are real nice now


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 24, 2009)

i can grow lots of things,
pythium,algae,dyptharium(spelling),white flies,fungus gnats,spiders,cockroaches,houseflies,powdery mildew,mold of all sorts......oh and sometimes scrawny premature fluffy cfl buds. i am awesome


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jun 24, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i can grow lots of things,
> pythium,algae,dyptharium(spelling),white flies,fungus gnats,spiders,cockroaches,houseflies,powdery mildew,mold of all sorts......oh and sometimes scrawny premature fluffy cfl buds. i am awesome


wait..... why am I really confused???


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol yea i have been growin rats here is a pic o and i have a nice fungus gnat farm goin on here


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 24, 2009)

that's the world's happiest mouse! [email protected] gettin fuuuuuuuuuucked up!


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

yea she gets high ....i cup my hands and blow smoke in ther then i let her get a breath ....then repeat ...lol just like i would do to get high 

u can deff see a change in their personality about a min after they smoke 

o she is a dumbo rat ..which is a pet breed ..........they look like mice cause of their "dumbo" ears 

o yea actually rats have one more chromosome pair then mice .........just like humans have one more than monkeys .......


mice have 20 pairs 

rats have 21 pairs 

monkeys have 22 pairs i believe and humans i thnk have 23 

lol a fern has like over 700 pairs of chromosomes .......crazy stuff ....

o and cannabis has like 10 pairs of chromosomes ...correct me if im wrong 

and it is a dioecious plant which i heard is an evolutional advancement from monoecious 

dioecious = distinct male and female plants

monoecious = plants are both male and female 

ok im done rambling time for me and my rat to get high 

this concludes mr. wizards lesson on what i thnk is true hehehehhha o man no more old crow whiskey 

lata


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 24, 2009)

Dude... 

For the sake of your rats health please DO NOT blow weed smoke at them. Not only is marijuana on like every list of dangerous substances for rodents, rats are very quick to develop repiratory problems.

I hate to rain on your parade, but if you care for your rats you should really stop.






Splinter and Crackers say: "No smoking please"


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

man you cant tell me some weed smoke is gonna mess em up their anatomy is almost exact to ours 

and i know about their resperatory stuff i have breedin em on a small scale for bout 6 years 

they ok man i treat em just like i would a dog or cat .... they get to eat all i do and partake in all i do ...they drink whiskey and do i tiny bit of xanax or vicadin .......they come back for more dont get me wrong .......my male dumbo fukin loves whiskey and soda .......they he runs around and stuff 


let me ask this do you ever let your rats run around or do they sit in that dam cage all the times ....mine bounce and run thru the yard ...happy as hell 

i do care about my rats maybe more than you think ..........its gotta be boring in that cage and i let mine have all kinds of freedoms 

one thing i dont do tho is let em run thru trays when i have mature buds ...since i know that resin burns when it gets in your eyes and in mouth 

lol my adult male rat will kick you rats ass dude ........lol jk man peace ...i do love my babies tho

good lookin hooded rats by the way they look nice and healthy


look like two females am i right ?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 24, 2009)

omg dok ....they are gonna crucify you man! lol i love it though but i'm no aspca tree huggin bunny humpin hippie these days. 
there.....now they'll spread the love and we can share the cross.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 24, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> man you cant tell me some weed smoke is gonna mess em up their anatomy is almost exact to ours
> 
> and i know about their resperatory stuff i have breedin em on a small scale for bout 6 years
> 
> ...


Cool man, I'm not gonna tell you how to raise your rats, only share my thoughts on the matter.

My rats run around the house, but never outside, they're kinda dumb and would probably get lost. 
Hopefully it never comes to it, but my rats would totally get schooled by yours. They're kinda pansys.
They are girls, you are correct on that one.
Thankfully its not hard to keep healthy rats, balanced diet, clean house and lots of love are all these little bastards need.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol yea i love my rats ....i do watch them when they outside i kinda just walk area to area ....u can tell they are cautious when they hear birds and shit ...hehe its funny tho when they get a good area to run they start to bounce thru the grass .....funny stuff 

o yea they follow me around ....if i walk to other part of yard they stick around my feet ...they know im like their guardian

lol i just thought bout it .....the rats would be mating not fighting ...heeh mine is male yours female 

lol and he knows what to do .........he been a father about 4 times now


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

Here's the opposite of what we do...

4x 600w on 3 plants...












Here is his latest update...



M Blaze said:


> Thanks for all the comments everyone.
> 
> I have a sneak peek for you all of some of the buds after the first trim. Only 2 of the plants are pictured in these shots and they had a total *wet* weight of over 17lbs. It took 2 of us 11 hours (with a few breaks) to chop down and trim up. They are spread out alot more now on more screens to let them dry but I will post up some more pics of the total harvest soon.
> 
> ...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

wow that is beautiful that is kinda like screens i have that i dry on 

what was that dudes wattage tho o nm i read it better now 

ok what kind of system he use ...buckets ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 24, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> wow that is beautiful that is kinda like screens i have that i dry on
> 
> what was that dudes wattage tho o nm i read it better now





GypsyBush said:


> 4x 600w on 3 plants...





> ok what kind of system he use ...buckets ?


Pots full of coco...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

.omgoodness that is awesome .....those were some nice healthy plants .....someone knows how to grow like a pro hehe 

i just want to get a nice .5 g per watt ...thats all i want ...and an easy way to do it ....hopefully my new venture will make it happen


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 24, 2009)

well, i hate him and wish him powdery mildew......gypsy i hereby decree that you must put some transient voodoo on his ass. tuite suite


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 24, 2009)

lol yea those results too good to be postin to us it is kinda angering ....lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 24, 2009)

ye....wot e' said

fuckin gypsies, always startin shit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 25, 2009)

Duuuudes... MBlaze ROCKS!!!

I just can't justify the veg time... SoG is just fine with me...lol...

But it is a hell of a personal grow...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 25, 2009)

yea i just posted on his thread askin how long he vegged em 


awesome plants tho ...if you think about it his g/watt is really high right ....or did he bloom longer than 8 or 9 weeks 

i dint read whole thread lol im lazy like that sometimes


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 25, 2009)

Listen, I love and revere what M Blaze is doing and has done without a doubt, but there's still something to be said about a good ol' SoG setup... 











Real SOG room at 22 days into flower. Veg time from rooted clone: 8 days. 

I'm gonna get over 6lbs. offa 3600w in only 10.5 weeks [total] this time around, fellas.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 26, 2009)

I can't do anything but applaud...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 26, 2009)

yea you bet i love a good sog .......those are nice and uniform ......is that just once a day flood usin pure rockwool like that ?

o i c the hydroton now ....but still ....how many floods a day 
?


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 26, 2009)

Twice a day: their dawn and then again eight hours in for three minutes per flood.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Here you go guys... I think you can almost see a trich in there somewhere...


----------



## Old Frog (Jun 27, 2009)

Little gorgeous geode you got there, Gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks Old Frog!!!

Now this dude...

organic out door in the land of 12/12

Seems like he is taking the concept of a perpetual harvest to the limit...

Flowering and veging at the SAME TIME..

Have any of you ever sen this???



> Originally Posted by *Quilombo*


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

Alright! Im sold! Im going to try this Ebb and Flow thing out. Im going to need some help designing something custom for my spot tho. Its gotta be a low profile type table set-up. As low to the floor as i can get it i guess.Hope ur freaking happy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jun 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright! Im sold! Im going to try this Ebb and Flow thing out. Im going to need some help designing something custom for my spot tho. Its gotta be a low profile type table set-up. As low to the floor as i can get it i guess.Hope ur freaking happy.


You need to talk to Dewey...

He has the lowest profile set up that I have ever seen be worth it... and I believe he is selling it all...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 28, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Alright! Im sold! Im going to try this Ebb and Flow thing out. Im going to need some help designing something custom for my spot tho. Its gotta be a low profile type table set-up. As low to the floor as i can get it i guess.Hope ur freaking happy.


Join the club... become.... ONE OF US!!!!



ONE OF US!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jun 28, 2009)

Yea Im gonna try it out.If i fail no harm i guess. Ill do a small experimental table to start but i really like the whole individual pot idea and being able to meve them around. Plus i guess lots of smaller plants would be better for me anyhow. Im getting lazy lol.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 28, 2009)

yea i agree i have just recently givin up my trays but i still got em just in case my new venture doesnt work 


i SWEAR BY TRAYS once you get a nice vegg on and you put them into the bloom on a timed watering .....they take off .......that has been my bread and butter for over 2 years now ........i am foolin with stinkbuds setup now tho cause of crazy growth rates ...

but i still say ebb and flow is good to go hehe


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 28, 2009)

hey everyone great thread;im stuck on two systems and whould like some feedback from some SOG GUYS, as im looking to set up a sog soon..

one: aeroflo 36 site system, two: 4x4 ebb & flow....i really like the idea of not alot of medium with areoponics,i think it whould cost less in the long run ( buying new medium) and the fast growth is a +. just to name a few bennys of the aero setup..but the damn thing cost so fucken much kind of makes you think " well i can set up that ebb & flow alot cheaper with not much loss"....so any input on my prob whould be great....thanks in advance,MEANGREEN.


----------



## orzz (Jun 28, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey everyone great thread;im stuck on two systems and whould like some feedback from some SOG GUYS, as im looking to set up a sog soon..
> 
> one: aeroflo 36 site system, ... so any input on my prob whould be great....thanks in advance,MEANGREEN.



READ THIS

Stink's system is much cheaper than the aeroflo your looking at.


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jun 29, 2009)

yea stinks system is crazy good and easy to use too .......i cant post enough about the straight up phenomenal growth i have been having


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

sparkafire is turning over in his growers grave.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jun 29, 2009)

thanks 4 the reply GREENTHUMB & ORZZ, +REPS.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

He has been busy! Which is a good thing! He'll come around.......


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> He has been busy! Which is a good thing! He'll come around.......


busy.......
i like that
maybe if we're quiet he wont wake up


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

can you guys see these?






permalink







sorry about the side view but i couldn't get far enough back to get a normal shot.






gettin rid of the panda film, goin' with the flat white instead. i get tired of ripping it down and buying more when it curls up. look at those pitifull things....lol it's my inner weed baron coming out again.







these are out next, but still have a good 3 weeks to go. i'll keep you updated on the size increase.






a close up of one of the girls above. and a nice shot of my white fly farm. i figure if the weed thing doesnt work i'm sellin bugs.
i gotta get those in check soon.






dont worry i wont leave the power strip on the floor. no more fires for bugs






looks far hugh? brand new babies, just went in tonight. taking cuttings tomorrow.

so there it is in most of it's "glory"......bugs and all. (it happens)


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

U copy and pasting moths fer! J/k bugs!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jun 29, 2009)

sorry about that, i always bust gypsy's balls for it.


----------



## DeweyKox (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm just fucking around!


----------



## livesoul (Jun 30, 2009)

Alright brothas, not sure if this is a genious idea or a bad one. I just setup my 2nd 4x4 tray and 1k light. I'm wondering if it would be a problem using one rez for both trays. Just have don't have them fill at the same time, ya know? I'm sure i would have to top off more, but I'm always just adding pure RO water to top off. So that would mean i have one 35-40 gallon rez filling each 4x4 tray about 5 times a day each (using hydrotron, should i do less per day anyways?). What do you think? This way I wouldn't need to manage another 35-40 gallon rez...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jun 30, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Alright brothas, not sure if this is a genious idea or a bad one. I just setup my 2nd 4x4 tray and 1k light. I'm wondering if it would be a problem using one rez for both trays. Just have don't have them fill at the same time, ya know? I'm sure i would have to top off more, but I'm always just adding pure RO water to top off. So that would mean i have one 35-40 gallon rez filling each 4x4 tray about 5 times a day each (using hydrotron, should i do less per day anyways?). What do you think? This way I wouldn't need to manage another 35-40 gallon rez...


I dont see any harm in that.
So long as you aren't running different nute mixes on the two tables or at least can come up with some sort of comprimise.
Personally, I only flood my hydroton 3x per day for 12 minutes and find that is perfect, however I use 2x4 trays and different environments will need different feedings.





Good luck and happy growing.


----------



## sparkafire (Jun 30, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sparkafire is turning over in his growers grave.


WTF Bugs? Why Am I dead? 

Dont make me come back here and try to get perma banned. 

You know I will too, you backwards ass none cloning wanna be weed baron. 

How much did you have to pay the dispensary for the new clones? 


You have no idea how good that felt.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2009)

The dragon spoke. Ill smoke to that haha.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

I'm bored...

I'm gonna grow a tree...

Some veg and lotsa training still to come...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2009)

Bored GB?..LOL man.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

SOG is boring... sorry...

I love it.. it's functional and very efficient...

But I need to keep thing interesting...

Think I can manage a pound off one plant under a 600HPS?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 1, 2009)

If I can.. I will still be planning on a pound every two weeks... 

Just from 3 or 4 trees instead of 200+ plants...

I'm scared too... that was the reason I started looking at trees in the first place...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 1, 2009)

LOL yea GB im sure u could pull that off man. Easy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Is this ebb flow enough for you guys? 

19 gallon pot of hydroton... 600w...


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 2, 2009)

Extreme Ebb and Flow!!! You will probably have to drink lots of Mt. Dew and RedBull because it is so extreme. By scared do you mean scared of LEO and plant count? I thought you were in BFE AK? Barges and choppers and the like to get to you. 200 is a lot of plants either way. Where I am at they go by weight. So cultivating anything up to 60 lbs is the same. Good luck with the tree and have fun.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Extreme Ebb and Flow!!! You will probably have to drink lots of Mt. Dew and RedBull because it is so extreme.


Glacial water and 2000 year old blue ice (Jesus Ice... )



> By scared do you mean scared of LEO and plant count?


Sure as hell...



> I thought you were in BFE AK?


I do and the nearest police station is HUNDREDS OF ROADLESS MILES AWAY... 



> Barges and choppers and the like to get to you.


Also skiffs, planes and snowmobiles...

It's not like they're gonna come bargin' in at anymoment... BUT ..

AK is a US state... and so it's susceptible to it's laws...

I'm just a pussy that's all... 




> 200 is a lot of plants either way.


But it sure is fun to look out into a Sea of Green... in waves...



> Where I am at they go by weight. So cultivating anything up to 60 lbs is the same. Good luck with the tree and have fun.


I wish they went by your violence level...

The more violent, the more punishment... the less violent.. well you get it...

That way us peaceful hippies could at least feel safe...

I do not care to have Bubba over for dinner IN my asshole...

I would not do well in a cage...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

It's all the same shit though...

it's just silly stuff to make me less paranoied...

Plus.. I AM getting a bit bored...

Hell the other day I FOUND SOME PLANTS in the flowering room I didn;t even know I had...

Yeah.. that's when it hit I had too many...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

SoG anyone?


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 2, 2009)

I hear ya Bro. Bubba is a shitty house guest. I barely even talk to anyone any more, about anything. Mostly because I only have growing on my mind, and I sure as hell don't want to talk about that. I like the punishment proportionate to the violence, but this is America, where incarceration is BIG business. But we all know laws against growing a plant are ridiculous any way. Oh well, just another speed bump in the quest for personal freedom and the preservation of it. I hope that tree gets big enough to put presents under and a star on top of.


----------



## doogleef (Jul 2, 2009)

lol. that is fucking classic gypsy! I have a 3 plant limit and that would do me just fine!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 2, 2009)

Damn GB they get better everytime man. SOG works for me in and my requirements. If i could find the perfect strain that grew short yet packed seriuos wieght id stick to the Perp sog from seed thing but the strains im working with will not work with me on that level haha..
On a real note tho..My last dwc run.. 30 days vegged from seed and chopped at 90-110 days. 6 plants. 400 watts. I got pretty close to where ur going haha. Point is. With the right strain. And a fine tuned grow system. Perp tree sog can work for anyone in any conditions.
Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

I am really reeeeally hoping that Cindy99 keeps impressing me as she is...

Never seen anything flower so fast...

I cannot remember if I posted her..but here...

This is what 5 weeks does to Cindy...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 2, 2009)

Trees.............


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

I could dig a 50 day tree....


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 2, 2009)

hey there gypsy..were did u get the cindy99 from (seed bank / clone)..and how many weeks do u let her go?? also whats the avg yeild per plant sog set up??...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 2, 2009)

Gotta Love GB and u have to love green. Birds growing in them. Presents under them and even miniature X-mas tree's. 
Sea of Green is the only thing that works for me.
Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey there gypsy..


Howdy..



> were did u get the cindy99 from (seed bank / clone)..


I have NEVER dealt with a seed bank...

I find "old hippies" have the best genetics around..



> and how many weeks do u let her go??


The Bros Grimm call her a 50 day strain.. or 7 weeks...

This is the first time I am flowering her... and so far I believe them...

She deff. looks like she could pack on a bit of weight in the next 2 weeks...



> also whats the avg yeild per plant sog set up??...


My average is about 14g per... between all the strains I have...

My best average on 48 lollipops so far is 20g per...

My worse 3.5g per...

But I have had way more "good" than "bad" batches... thanks to Al B. Fuct and the crew...

But I do not know what Cindy does yet...

Stay tuned...

I have a real nice zero veg clone starting week 2 here soon...

It wil be by far the best producer from my entries in the Zero Veg Clone Grow Contest!

Cheers Bro!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Jul 2, 2009)

thanks 4 the reply GB..sounds good


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 2, 2009)

bubba sucks but tyrone..........now there's a man who knows his way around a tossed salad!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

Oh Buuuugs....

That's NASTY!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 2, 2009)

You know I'm gonna keep hijacking this thread with this tree shit right...

So I have this other "thing" in flower and I gave her a practice trim..
I think I may have gone just a tad too far.. 

What do you think?



















Also worth mentioning is the fact that this girl in a pot with hydroton and gravel from my driveway mixed in...

Fucking Gypsies... ... 










So here's my girl...

there's a whole new world unraveling in the center of her universe...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 3, 2009)

you hijack every thread your on, but we love you anyway.....f'n gypsies!

and ya.......you went postal on that bitch. mblaze should poke a lil fun at you.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 3, 2009)

and you're not????

WOW!

and yeah.. one of these days I will learn the proper etiquette of these forums...

But I guess I'm not that bad.. they didn't kick me out yet!!!

But seriously, this is the first and only forum I have ever been a part of...

WOOT WOOT for RIU......


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 3, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > and you're not????
> 
> 
> not in the least, silly
> ...


well i'm still kickin around here. this is my 1st and only one of these forums. of any kind. so your not the only newb to this shit


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 4, 2009)

those are some interesting looking plants..... I did something similar to a couple last winter..... wasn't all that great..... but still not bad...... hijacking nothing I am..... but free space in a void of ambitions......


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 5, 2009)

Woot Woot...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 5, 2009)

Its Beautifull dude.Whats up Soggers.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 5, 2009)

yeah.... that pot looks MEAN!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 6, 2009)

damned showoff. where the copy and paste police when you need em ay' dewey?!?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 6, 2009)

Gypsy is the premier purveyor of pot porn on RIU. Keep it up Gypsy.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 6, 2009)

omg what has the world come to?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> omg what has the world come to?


I believe that was my formal introduction to the halls of Weed Baronhood...

And to just think that I achieved that without as much as saying the word...

HA!

fucking gypies...


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 6, 2009)

Hey Bugs, did you say awhile back that you had mothers in soil? I started some plants in soil and was going to clone them this week. Also after cloning I am going to prune the bah-jesus out of them. See what I did was start some bagseed in soil just for practice and they turned out real good. Actually I was sort of planning on them not doing anything, but I underestimated my skills. I have some White Widow, AK-47, Northern Lights and Blueberry that I am going to be putting in eventually. (No not all at once!) For now though I am going to do a round or two with the best performer of this bagseed. I figure if I mess them up I won't be too disappointed, or at least not as disappointed as I would if i tanked the widow. Man that is some wonderful stuff.
Any way, I was just wondering about feeding and cloning. Should I feed before or after making my cuts? If before, then how long should I wait til I do take cuts? I don't know if it really matters. To tell the truth I was going to try both ways just to see, but what the hell, this site is for learning right?


----------



## orzz (Jul 6, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Gypsy is the premier purveyor of pot porn on RIU. Keep it up Gypsy.


And the premier over poster in others threads.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

I just quit... as of 30 seconds ago...

no more gypsy porn all over the place...

I thought people liked it...

sorry...


----------



## orzz (Jul 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just quit... as of 30 seconds ago...
> 
> no more gypsy porn all over the place...
> 
> ...


That is too bad. I was looking forward to visiting your new thread that would contain all those great pictures of yours.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

and this was spawned by the general consensus of the community...

RIU has spoken.. the gypsy must behave or be burned at the stake...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

orzz said:


> That is too bad. I was looking forward to visiting your new thread that would contain all those great pictures of yours.


I didn't quit RIU or my thread... this is a good page to start at... Gypsy's Picture Depot

just quit spreading unsolicited porn.. before "they" quit me..


----------



## saurier (Jul 6, 2009)

how many SOG clones could i support with a 400w HPS?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 6, 2009)

4 per square foot...

I use a 3x3 tray under a 600HPS...


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jul 7, 2009)

ok now that i have read n read i still cant come to a conclusion to what medium to use for my flood and drain. i hear RW holds to much water even when watered once when lights on and another, hour before lights off. now theres hydrotons, i hear they dont wick up enough water to where i want them, even if i use 1.5 gal. coco might be a mess so now i need a good medium. a pros and cons of each medium and i guess which all u think would be the best medium. yes, basically i need to be schooled. hydro will be the first time but going with 8 3x3 trays, hopefully, fi everything goes out right but if not im still going with f&d most simplest and very effective. just need some directions from og's that have been growing sog in f&d.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

I have 40 clones under my 400, although there is some bleed from the 1kw hps.


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jul 7, 2009)

what medium is under that?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

Straight hydroton in pots.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

Same here.. hydroton in pots...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

like this...

 ​


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry Gypsy,
I wasn't complaining. Those are some GREAT shots. I especially like the one that is just covered in trichs. You can barely see that it is green. You do some fine work.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

no apologies needed bro... 

don;t even know why you would think that......

and Thanks a lot...

I guess one of the points I try to make with these photos is that ANYONE can do it... it just takes following a proven method...

Al B. Fuct is my Master and I couldn't be happier... I am glad I followed him like my sig says...


----------



## saurier (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> 4 per square foot...
> 
> I use a 3x3 tray under a 600HPS...


I was thinking about just upgrading to a 600w HPS for my flowering section. I remember reading that for the 2 week period where the clones are in the rockwool cubes only that you can have 4 per sq foot, but after you get them in pots (I was planning on using 6" mesh pots), how many would the light support? As many as I could fit together without them being too crowded?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

My clones are packed...when they root they go in the flower room at 4 plants per square foot...

4 plants per square foot is the common single cola lollipop spacing for SoG...



here... clones.. packed tight in RW cubes..














































as the clones get rooted, the get poted into 5.5" square pots... solid pots not net pots... this is ebb flow...























then the pots are packe in as tight as I can get in my tray...

7 rows of 7, minus one for the fittings...

like this... SoG...



























did that make sense?

use solid pots.. not mesh....

Ask SZ he used them.. and now he switched...
4 plants per square foot is the max without crowding...

regardless of size light...

choose your tray for the light...

1k 4x4

600 3x3


never used a 400 so I dunno...

I hope that helps...

Sorry I;m crabby.. my leg hurts... not in a very fine mood today...

but the info should help...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> use solid pots.. not mesh....
> 
> Ask SZ he used them.. and now he switched...


It's true!!

Netpots in Ebb and flow are not the right tool for the job, they allow the roots to escape out the sides.


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks guys. i guess hydroton will be the answer. by the way ur clones look great. im only getting around 50% success those darn stems in the Rw seems to go soften and falls over. but again thanks


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2009)

So I Just weighed my harvest from my indoor SOG, ....... 1098 grams .......  I am guessing I will still loose about 50 or so grams during the cure.... but for now the buds go into me mason jars.....  ....... Im super happy....... buds are super dank.......


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2009)

I chopped the most of the plants nine days ago, and a few eight days ago (immediately trimmed and hung). Because I trimmed as I harvested, they dried out a bit faster...... that and I didn't water for two days before harvest, , and it was mostly lolipopped plants .


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> My clones are packed...when they root they go in the flower room at 4 plants per square foot...
> 
> 4 plants per square foot is the common single cola lollipop spacing for SoG...
> 
> ...


Damn Great post man. Seriuosly. Wish someone would have explained things to me like that haha. Beautifull garden bro. Perfection.


----------



## saurier (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks a lot gypsy, really helped a lot. 

I'm probably just going to spring for the 600w...


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jul 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I chopped the most of the plants nine days ago, and a few eight days ago (immediately trimmed and hung). Because I trimmed as I harvested, they dried out a bit faster...... that and I didn't water for two days before harvest, , and it was mostly lolipopped plants .


sorry if i missed but how many plants and what wattage


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> So I Just weighed my harvest from my indoor SOG, ....... 1098 grams .......  I am guessing I will still loose about 50 or so grams during the cure.... but for now the buds go into me mason jars.....  ....... Im super happy....... buds are super dank.......



UHUUUU!!!!!

Right on Bro!!!!

Do we get some pics... you can post some over at the Picture Depot if you want... 

Right on Bro!!! I wish your next one to be even better



1ostbo1z said:


> thanks guys. i guess hydroton will be the answer. by the way ur clones look great. im only getting around 50% success those darn stems in the Rw seems to go soften and falls over. but again thanks


How do you water your cubes...

When I listened to Al and weighed them, I got 99% success...

No guessing... it's called growing by numbers...

Do this.. get that.. period...

My cubes are 4 to 5 grams dry...

I wet them to about 35 grams(total cube + plant)... 

Thirsty clones root fast...

If you mist, dome etc... you are giving the clone what it needs... so it will just sit there until the stem rots.. and it will...

keep the alive, but barely, and they will fight.. 

keep them alive, but thirsty, and they will make roots like crazy to seek more water...

When I need roots ASAP.. i keep the cubes at 25 grams... but that requires more than one daily watering...

less than 25 grams just dries out too fast and causes trouble...

more than 40 grams (45g on a BIG clone) and it will just sit there and sit there and sit there... and die...



onthedl0008 said:


> Damn Great post man. Seriuosly. Wish someone would have explained things to me like that haha. Beautifull garden bro. Perfection.


Thanks Man...

I guess you didn't read Al's threads 4 times back to back eh?!?!

It's all in there....

But pictures do help...

Cheers guys...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2009)

GB im going to be perfectly honest with u man.. I never actually sat down and read a whole entire thread from Al b bro. Ive never had the time. Or have ever been sober enough to i guess. 
But I owe my whole entire grow to these ideas man.
Its all perfect actually. Im sure of that.
Cant wait to try it the way its supposed to be.
Much love soggers.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

I still go over them....over and over...

I just read Al's posts, he quotes all the questions...

Dude.. just bookmark where you started... and start again from where you left off...

You will never remember everything... but every time you read you will have different issues on your mind, so you will read it different...

I believe every SOGer sould read those threads back to back in a rotation.. just like their gardens....

I think I have read each thread more than 10 times... back to back...

and I still learn EVERY TIME... without fail....

I can't recommend it enough... and your op will ONLY benefit....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2009)

1ostbo1z said:


> sorry if i missed but how many plants and what wattage


 
1 1000W HPS
26 Purple Kush plants in a Sea of Green hydro Ebb and flow table (self constructed simple) in one gallon pots (table measured 3ft W by 42 inches L), coco choir perlite and 15% FF OF soilless mix

The table was surrounded on all four sides by side shelving that contained an additional 18 plants in 5 gal. pots. 10 of them were Sensi Star, the other 8 Purple Kush. The plants in 5 gallon pots were either in a FFOF Bio Bizz mix, or an all organic homemade mix with local soil and perlite, no coco choir, hand fed.

Im about to burp and take pics.....


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2009)

plants in 5 gallon pots did WAY better (though I didn't lolipop them) weight wize....


----------



## 1ostbo1z (Jul 7, 2009)

damn off of a thouwow. much props


----------



## onthedl0008 (Jul 7, 2009)

I get it haha.


----------



## saurier (Jul 7, 2009)

Gypsy - do you take out each cube and weigh it before and after handwatering (dipping in a corner of the cube) to make sure you have the right amount of water? 

or do you have the flood set up on a timer so that it pumps the exact amount of water needed?

And also, when you said solid pots I assume they have drain holes around the bottom so that the water can fill up the pot from the bottom?

Sorry about the questions, just trying to get everything squared away before I start this.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

saurier said:


> Gypsy - do you take out each cube and weigh it before and after handwatering (dipping in a corner of the cube) to make sure you have the right amount of water?


At first I set the cube/clone on the scale and used a seringe to add the EXACT amount of water to each cube/clone...

After hundreds and hundreds of weighed cubes... I developed a "hand" for Al's method of dipping the corner of the cube...

But only after hundreds if not thousands of clones were successfully rooted with the scale...

My friends laughed at me... but when I went from newb to 99% success rate they shut up real fast...

Do the scale thing and you will have success...




> or do you have the flood set up on a timer so that it pumps the exact amount of water needed?


no....

each clone is different...

they all drink at different rates... sometimes I see a dry cube next to a damp cube...

one just drank more than the other... roots cause that too, when they show roots the drink like crazy...



> And also, when you said solid pots I assume they have drain holes around the bottom so that the water can fill up the pot from the bottom?


right, I meant non-net pots...

all my pots have hole in the bottom



> Sorry about the questions, just trying to get everything squared away before I start this.


No problem.. it's much easier for the community to help you do it right the first time than to help you correct a bunch of shit later...

much more pleasure-able to have a successful grow from the start too...

ask away...


----------



## saurier (Jul 7, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> ...


Thanks a lot, I was actually planning on using a scale and a syringe, but I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a simpler way. It's no big deal though, I'm willing to do the work, I don't expect to throw some seeds in some pots, turn the lights on, and come back in 3 months expecting all the bud to be cured and bagged haha. 

I just did a lookthrough the "batch of clones" thread (my 3rd or 4th), and all I could find was the corner dipping method. I'm a little OCD so I'm glad there's a more precise way to do it. The way I see it is the more variables I can control, the easier it'll be to find a problem (if there is one).


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 7, 2009)

saurier said:


> Thanks a lot, I was actually planning on using a scale and a syringe, but I just wanted to make sure there wasn't a simpler way. It's no big deal though, I'm willing to do the work, I don't expect to throw some seeds in some pots, turn the lights on, and come back in 3 months expecting all the bud to be cured and bagged haha.
> 
> I just did a lookthrough the "batch of clones" thread (my 3rd or 4th), and all I could find was the corner dipping method. I'm a little OCD so I'm glad there's a more precise way to do it. The way I see it is the more variables I can control, the easier it'll be to find a problem (if there is one).


thats true..... but sometimes those confounding variables come out of nowhere and fuck shit up.... like the power going out


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 7, 2009)

after using the scale for many many clones, you will develop the "calibrated hand"...

I have found that after all the weighing, once I got my groove on...

Dipping the corners for one second is the thing to do, but you must have the weight thing down...

otherwise it;s just guessing...

use the scale... after a while, you will find that you don not need it anymore...


----------



## sparkafire (Jul 8, 2009)

Kapaso Amegoes!! I have to tell you I am damn proud to be able to say i started this damn thing. WOW We have come a long way from the days of the back and forth jabbering. I do miss it though..GB great job keeping the great knowldge rolling. WEED BARONS UNITE!! LOL 

Bugs Fuck You!! 

Peace 

SParky


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2009)

okay I uploaded pics to my journal in my signature with a harvest/smoke report


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

saurier said:


> thanks a lot gypsy, really helped a lot.
> 
> I'm probably just going to spring for the 600w...


I must have missed this...

You will not regret it...

Can you give me a run down of your space and ventilation set up?

Let's recap what Al B. Fuct said about venting an OP... remembering that the intake fan is optional for MOST set ups...



 ​ 


I was just recommending to anther member earlier today...

check this out... $246.95 with the cooltube option...

I have 2 of these and love them...

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=48956

















Dedicate a fan like this to cool the light...

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52557








and exhaust/control odor with this combo...

http://htgsupply.com/viewproduct.asp?productID=52609


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 8, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Hey Bugs, did you say awhile back that you had mothers in soil?


i was going to but decided against it. just kept them in f&d and sectioned them off. a lil too good. mold issues and 1 mom died. oops. 



orzz said:


> And the premier over poster in others threads.


the gypsy means well



sparkafire said:


> Kapaso Amegoes!! I have to tell you I am damn proud to be able to say i started this damn thing. WOW We have come a long way from the days of the back and forth jabbering. I do miss it though..GB great job keeping the great knowldge rolling. WEED BARONS UNITE!! LOL
> 
> Bugs Fuck You!!
> 
> ...


god i miss you!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 8, 2009)

yeah for my last indoor grow..... ventilation and plant potting arrangements are the only things I would have changed..... but you will see the difference in my next indoor grow (starting late August or September for the perfect winter harvest, . I really want to employ my 1000W alongside 2 600W HPS in a much larger area, maybe add in two 250's too, yeah, much larger area ...... anyways, for this last grow Intake was crucial, especially climate control intake.... but its all in my journal, temps are a bitch!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 8, 2009)

i was running a puny 5600btu window unit and it finally died in the heat. temps in the op soared to 117 degrees. upgrading to a 12000btu stand alone unit. my 2 1000w 'ers were too much for the lil one.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

Did you install the fire sprinklers yet???


----------



## saurier (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I must have missed this...
> 
> You will not regret it...
> 
> ...


I'm planning on building my own sort of room out of hard insulating foam (comes in large slabs) and then wallpapering with omniflect. It'll be in the attic of this house I'm moving into in a few months. I'm not totally certain about the dimensions of the room, because I never got to go in the attic when I toured the house so I'm not sure about the space I'll have to work with, but the guy said it was pretty big for an attic.

I'm guessing 6 feet tall, with a 2' x 3' space for the mothers, and a 3.5' x 3'
for flowering, and a seperate clonebox. 

I was definitely going to cooltube the 600w and the 250w, but I had no idea what sort of air circulation fans I would need. That's a great deal for a 600w with digital ballast, I was planning on handpicking all the parts, but I figure it'd be easier to have it all together at once, and it'd probably cost more with all the separate shipping anyways.

I was planning on using a 250w for my mothers (planning on having about 6). Al said he used a 400w to support 10, and he said he could probably get by with a 250w, so hopefully it should do the job.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

saurier said:


> I'm planning on building my own sort of room out of hard insulating foam (comes in large slabs) and then wallpapering with omniflect. It'll be in the attic of this house I'm moving into in a few months. I'm not totally certain about the dimensions of the room, because I never got to go in the attic when I toured the house so I'm not sure about the space I'll have to work with, but the guy said it was pretty big for an attic.


Nice.. I have seen a few attic ops here on RIU...

do it right and it will be nice...

But attics are hot by nature...

I would plan on over-sized ventilation... really...




> I'm guessing 6 feet tall, with a 2' x 3' space for the mothers, and a 3.5' x 3' for flowering, and a seperate clonebox.


That wold work...

In my op... I have a 3x3 ebb flow tray under each 600... packed with small plants.. 48 to a light... so i would have to be sure to leave walking space around the plants on 3 sides... 2 minimum..




> I was definitely going to cooltube the 600w and the 250w, but I had no idea what sort of air circulation fans I would need. That's a great deal for a 600w with digital ballast, I was planning on handpicking all the parts, but I figure it'd be easier to have it all together at once, and it'd probably cost more with all the separate shipping anyways.


Since you will be in the attic, I would NOT SKIMP ON VENTILATION...

Over do it... you can always put a speed controller on you fans and tone them down in the winter...

But I tell you... you are going to need some serious ventilation... ain't no in duct fan gonna cut it...



> I was planning on using a 250w for my mothers (planning on having about 6). Al said he used a 400w to support 10, and he said he could *probably* get by with a 250w, so hopefully it should do the job.



There is more than just area coverage to different wattage HIDs..

the intensity also varies greatly..

I trust Al... he knows his shit...

But I must say that a 400 will give you much better clones that a 250...

Think Vigor ...

I use a 400w t5 in my mom room... and it works well too...

I'm just afraid that a wimpy light will give you wimpy clones... and that sucks ass...

You want Nice Fat clones... the kind that intense light gives you...

Just my thought though...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Did you install the fire sprinklers yet???



you cut me real deep just then ............f'n gypsies


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you cut me real deep just then ............f'n gypsies


well.... you started it... the fire I mean...

I'd consider it...


----------



## saurier (Jul 8, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Nice.. I have seen a few attic ops here on RIU...
> 
> do it right and it will be nice...
> 
> ...


word, i don't plan on it, definitely willing to spend money on some large inline fans. If I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it right.




> That wold work...
> 
> In my op... I have a 3x3 ebb flow tray under each 600... packed with small plants.. 48 to a light... so i would have to be sure to leave walking space around the plants on 3 sides... 2 minimum..


 Ha, I hadn't even thought about walking space, I'll plan on making it a little bigger then. 

And wow... 48? I thought the max was 4 per sq foot, 9 sq foot x 4 = 36



> Since you will be in the attic, I would NOT SKIMP ON VENTILATION...
> 
> Over do it... you can always put a speed controller on you fans and tone them down in the winter...
> 
> But I tell you... you are going to need some serious ventilation... ain't no in duct fan gonna cut it...


Yeah, speed controller is definitely on my to-buy list. 




> There is more than just area coverage to different wattage HIDs..
> 
> the intensity also varies greatly..
> 
> ...


I was sort of deciding whether or not to throw the clones in with the moms, or to build a seperate clonebox, but I guess it'd probably be easier to just combine them under one light. Fuck it, I'll just go with a 400w then, no use doing shit halfway.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 8, 2009)

saurier said:


> word, i don't plan on it, definitely willing to spend money on some large inline fans. If I'm going to do it, I'm going to do it right.


 I like how you think... 




> Ha, I hadn't even thought about walking space, I'll plan on making it a little bigger then.


It's nice to have room... nothing worse than tripping over shit and dropping your plants cause you can't move...

Ideally, you should be able to walk around the plants 360*...




> And wow... 48? I thought the max was 4 per sq foot, 9 sq foot x 4 = 36


Well... the trays are not exact...

And I do pack the in tight, but I don't have huge plants...

To be honest with you, I just put in as many pots as I could fit...



> Yeah, speed controller is definitely on my to-buy list.


Nice...

a big fan at half speed is way quieter than a little one balls to wall...

Little fans at full speed get LOUD..






> I was sort of deciding whether or not to throw the clones in with the moms, or to build a seperate clonebox, but I guess it'd probably be easier to just combine them under one light. Fuck it, I'll just go with a 400w then, no use doing shit halfway.


You will like the simplicity.. AND... you will have your clones used to HID...

In my set up... the clones just get the "washed" out light from the moms... so some of them wilt bad under the HPS for a day or two..

By having the under the 400, you wil avoid this...

Bro.. You are gonna have a Kick ass set up.. can't wait to see it done...


----------



## saurier (Jul 9, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> It's nice to have room... nothing worse than tripping over shit and dropping your plants cause you can't move...
> 
> Ideally, you should be able to walk around the plants 360*...


I think with the hard insulating foam I'm using, I'll be able to open up an entire wall, so the plan is to have an extra foot of space on one side, and the space created by opening a wall to move around in.




> Well... the trays are not exact...
> 
> And I do pack the in tight, but I don't have huge plants...
> 
> To be honest with you, I just put in as many pots as I could fit...


Haha the reason I ask is because I explained my plan to another grower I know, and he said that he wouldn't even have more than 10 clones flowering under a 400w. I was like 

But I think he's unfamiliar with the SOG technique.



> You will like the simplicity.. AND... you will have your clones used to HID...
> 
> In my set up... the clones just get the "washed" out light from the moms... so some of them wilt bad under the HPS for a day or two..
> 
> ...


Haha,_ you _can't wait? I can barely go 10 minutes without getting seeing those tasty buds grow in my head. I think I'm more excited to grow them than I am to smoke them hahaha

Ordered my first of 3 strains, C99 x Apollo 11. I really wanted pure Cindy, but I think the Apollo should mellow out the paranoia effect (not that I've ever had a problem with it). I've heard it's an easy to clone strain as well.

Thinking about going with Ice as my second strain, not sure about the 3rd one.


----------



## Xare (Jul 9, 2009)

After reading all of Al B. Fuct's threads and the Hempy Collective, my first SOG has become a hybrid from this information. 

A 25 plant two liter Hempy SOG !

Ive just finished going over this thread. And I think you guys might be interested in my first test Hempy SOG. 

Iam using Lucas Formula /w 2 part GH nutes. My water is well water with a PH over 9 ! 

Its very hard water so iam using the Hardwater Micro from GH. 


Here is a shot of the newly rooted and transplanted clones:








I let them get to about 5-7 inches tall before the switch to 12/12 

The strain is my outdoor indica that I grew last season. I made a bit of seed and from that grew some mothers for these clones. 

Rooting was done with a bubble cloner: https://www.rollitup.org/dwc-bubbleponics/196684-my-homemade-bubble-cloner.html

Then transplanted into the two liter hempy's, 25% verm / 75 % perlite.


And here is some pics from day 23 of flowering:

They are about 15-18 inches tall now.






























I have the 25 hempy buckets setup under a 400w hps with the light about 6 - 8 inches over the top of the canopy.

The clones were trimmed of branches on the bottom 1/3rd of the plant on the 1st and 3rd week of flowering. 


The plants are a squeezed together under the light in about a 3x3 foot area. This makes the canopy a bit dense.

Ive been thinking I may wanna spread my pots out a bit, but i am trying to get the best use out of my light by keeping it close to the plants while keeping the plants in the optimal 3x3 footprint of the light. 

The flowering chamber is a 4x4x4 1/2 foot high attic space 

Very well ventilated.


One of the reasons I went with Hempy instead of going to Ebb and Flow right away was my Height Issues. 

So this is my Test 25 clone two liter hempy SOG grow !


What do you guys think ? Uh Uh ?


----------



## saurier (Jul 9, 2009)

I'd wait to hear what some experienced growers have to say, but I don't think you need to spread your plants out anymore. Gypsy was just talking about how he packed his plants as close as he could, and I'm pretty sure he hasn't had any problems. You're only need to get light to the top buds and leaves.

Looks really good though, I'm going with an attic setup myself, but i'm dead set on ebb/flow.


----------



## Xare (Jul 9, 2009)

I think I could fit a 3x3 ebb and flow in my area if I got a really short Reservoir. Those are quite expensive. 

But the first thing on my list is a reverse osmosis machine. Something like this one: http://www.amazon.com/RO-MIGHTY-MITE-SYSTEM-50GPD/dp/B000WE8470 

I think I would really benefit from it because of my Hard water. The PH is very high and its hard to keep it below 6.5

When I mix of a batch with my acidic nutes it goes to about 7 PH then I add 3ml per gallon of PH down. This gets it to about 6 PH, and goes up over time.

The op uses 2 gallons of nutes / water every other day. Just over 1 cup per pot every two days.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

I need to go get you a pic of Dewey's "lowrider" ebbflow set up...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

...





..

OK here we go ... 3..2...1...









Here we have DeweyKox's Lowrider Ebb/Flow Set up...

Yes! ladies and gentlemen.. it's ALL in there... res too...

You will have to ask Dewey himself about what he used as a res...

But there you have it...

It's possible...

Now how about a round of applause and *some well deserved rep* to our friend and accomplished grower... DeweyKox... and his box of buds...




DeweyKox said:


> https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/175322-white-rhino-belladonna.html
> 
> 
> 
> ​


----------



## Xare (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea I remember seeing his low profile ebb and flow reading through this thread:



DeweyKox said:


> My 15 gallon rez is 5.5 inches tall! I need the room, I'm telling yea, I don't have much room!
> 
> I only have 4 feet top to bottom! Here is pics of my setup. The Flower room on the Left, the Veg room on the right. Side by side.
> 
> ...



I think his tray is a 2x3 tho, thats why he can get away with a 15 gallon rez.


If I bought an ebb and flow system I think I would want a 3x3 and that needs a 20 gallon rez. Those are about 11 - 12 inches tall. 

http://www.specialty-lights.com/707135.html

60 bucks for the rez and another 40 for the lid


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

Xare said:


> Yea I remember seeing his low profile ebb and flow reading through this thread:
> 
> 
> I think his tray is a 2x3 tho, thats why he can get away with a 15 gallon rez.
> ...


Sorry bro... I didn't realize you don't wanna spend the money to get the right tools..

There are options to what you posted, but they all pretty much cost money... unfortunately...

I tried,... I even tried to be funny doing it... 

But I do not know how to do it without money... sorry...

oh well..


----------



## Xare (Jul 10, 2009)

Yea I guess i am cheap 

Ive been looking for something shorter then a 20 gallon rubbermaid. 

But for now the hempy buckets seem to be working ok. They are cheap to setup too. 

And the hand watering is not overly bothersome, yet...

Ive got money for all the gear, but i am giving this Hempy thing a shot first.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

Best of luck bud...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

I love it when I hit it right...


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 10, 2009)

Hey Gypsy,
Quick question if you got a minute. How often do you water those clones. I cut some yesterday, and they are looking good btw. I have been watering every 12 hours. I am watering with a solution of pH 5.5 H2O with a few drops per gallon of Superthrive. At 12 hours they are all weighing between 17-20g. I add water with a syringe to 28g. I have a clone box along the same lines as Al's. Heat mat, exhaust fan two 2' 18W fluros. Any way, just wondering how often you have to water yours. This seems to be working well so far. I will let you know if they decide to grow some roots. Thanks.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 10, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Hey Gypsy,
> Quick question if you got a minute.



Shoot!




> How often do you water those clones.


It depends o weight...

I can make the heavier (35~40g) and they will stay damp enough for 2 days...

Or if I want to see roots... I keep them at 25g, which may require up to 3 waterings in a day...





> I cut some yesterday, and they are looking good btw. I have been watering every 12 hours.


Whatever it takes to keep them alive but thirsty...






> I am watering with a solution of pH 5.5 H2O with a few drops per gallon of Superthrive.


I do not use sperthrive, but I see no harm... I guess... never used the stuff...

I am not a big fan of additives...




> At 12 hours they are all weighing between 17-20g.


sounds like at the weight you are doing them, they need water every 12 hours...

Just a few more grams of water will last several more hours...




> I add water with a syringe to 28g.


If you do not want to water so often, use 35g..

I don;t know your conditions there, but 35g will easily last me 24hrs..





> I have a clone box along the same lines as Al's. Heat mat, exhaust fan two 2' 18W fluros.


Do what he does and you should get what he gets...

just keep weighing them until you "calibrate" your hand...




> Any way, just wondering how often you have to water yours. This seems to be working well so far. I will let you know if they decide to grow some roots. Thanks.


They should pop within 7 to 10 days at 28g or less...

2 weeks for 35g or less...

Best of luck..!!!


----------



## orzz (Jul 10, 2009)

Xare said:


> If I bought an ebb and flow system I think I would want a 3x3 and that needs a 20 gallon rez. Those are about 11 - 12 inches tall.
> 
> http://www.specialty-lights.com/707135.html
> 
> 60 bucks for the rez and another 40 for the lid


I use 3x3 trays with 40 gallon rezs w/ lids. I wouldn't use smaller than a 20 gallon rez on a 3x3 tray. I like the stability of a larger water supply, less pH fluctuations and such. Just my thoughts ~~~
- _40 Gallon_ - 30" x 38" x 12" $125.95 - for both rez & lid


----------



## saurier (Jul 11, 2009)

So if I'm getting seeds that aren't feminized, and I have to put the plant into flowering to tell if it's male or female, once I cull the males, do I just put the females back into 24/7 light? Will they go back into veg? I guess theoretically I only need one female because I just make a few more mothers with clones.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

The way most people do that is...

Start your seed...

Take a clone from the unsexed plant and root it...

Slap the marked clone into flower... and wait for sexing...

Correlate the female clones with the moms and get rid of any males along with dads...

Reveging does work, but it takes a long time and puts undue stress on the plant..

Keep the original plant in veg and sex a cutting...,that's my vote...


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

Hempy SOG flowering day 28







And here is a pic taken away from the HID:


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

very nice!!!

can we see a shot of the whole op?


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

Ive seen visible trichome growth over the last 5 days or so. 

Last night I sprayed my buds with Greencure as a mold prevention. I noticed that they were feeling a bit top heavy 



GypsyBush said:


> very nice!!!
> 
> can we see a shot of the whole op?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

SWEET!!!

Very nice... well done bro!!!

25 lollies right?

what size light?


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

Yea 25 loli clones, they are all the same genetics except for the one in a mountain dew two liter. That one is a hybrid i am testing. 

The light is a 400w HPS kept about 6-8 inches from the top of the canopy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Looks real sharp Bro!

How long have you had this set up?

What kind of weight do you expect from each?

ever think of going perpetual?


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

This is my first run with Hempy SOG, and i am hoping for 15 grams per clone. 

I do have a Veg chamber as well but its empty right now.

My mother plants are growing outside for my Guerrilla Grow:

https://www.rollitup.org/outdoor-growing/199723-my-organic-guerilla-grow-2009-a.html


I intend on taking clones from them soon and rooting them in my veg chamber with my bubble cloner. So yes Iam going to be running this OP perpetually. 

Every 2 months a new batch of Hempy's will replace the old ones. 

During the winter months I plan on keeping 10 or so mothers alive in Hempy two liters.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Very cool bro...

I think you can do it...

and by perpetual I meant having a harvest every 2 weeks, or every week...

always adding clones and always harvesting...

My perpetual SOG gives me 2 to 3 finished plants every day!


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

you water them by hand eh?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

and I meant perpetual like this..


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

Ya they drink 1 cup of nutes each every other day. 

I mix up 2 gallons of fresh nutes at a time in a pressure sprayer. 

5 / 10 lucas formula - every other two feedings they get PH'ed water only. 

I use the sprayer to fill up a pitcher and I pour the water in a 1 cup measure and give it to each plant.


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and I meant perpetual like this..



Yea I see the benefit of that, its breaks up the monotony of the Trim JOB.

But I think I can trim my 25 clones in one sitting. 

If I get 15-20 grams per thats about 1 pound and that is more then double my needs.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

I like harvesting...

and this way it's never far..

But it was just a thought...

You are doing a splendid job!!


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

How often do you ebb and flowers have to check on your rez to top it off / adjust the PH and PPM's ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

Xare said:


> How often do you ebb and flowers have to check on your rez to top it off / adjust the PH and PPM's ?


I flood and drain 6x a day.. zero at night..

I use an over-sized res.. so I do not need to top off...

I just change the res every 2 weeks... 

and now that I am back to using my old nute and h2o2 my res is stable..

it's been 7 days at 5.8~6.0... I use a continuous meter, the probe just sits in the res all the time... and I just read the display...

I have left my op alone for almost 2 weeks when I had surgery... I was worried... but everything was just hunky dory when I finally got out of bed...

equiment failure makes a daily visit seem sensible...


----------



## Xare (Jul 11, 2009)

I see an ebb and flow system in my future sometime. So I do read alot about that type of setup. 

Orzz also suggested an oversized rez for stability and it seems longevity. 


This hempy grow is my first time flowering with a real grow light. Ive been mostly an outdoor organic grower till this point.


----------



## orzz (Jul 11, 2009)

Xare said:


> How often do you ebb and flowers have to check on your rez to top it off / adjust the PH and PPM's ?


Bump what GB said.
Except I use guardian MY and don't use h2o2.
I keep my rezs outside of the tents and keep the water temp at 70 F.
I also keep the rez light tight.

During the height of flowering I top off the rezs with filtered water every 3 days. Usually 10 - 15 gallons.
pH back down to 5.8.

and for me and those that don't use h2o2 Hygrozyme is a must.

My pH will vary if I don't do a good job of pre-treating and soaking whichever rw I am using. (I use both the small kubzz and grow cubes from 3 to 6 inches.)


----------



## cyborg (Jul 11, 2009)

how much can you yield minimum and maximum with 40 watts per sq ft with an SOG if i had no veg time just flowered 4 inch clones? how much would my main cola weigh dry? Ill be stuffing 4 plants per sq ft with little short lollipops


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 11, 2009)

cyborg said:


> how much can you yield minimum and maximum with 40 watts per sq ft with an SOG if i had no veg time just flowered 4 inch clones? how much would my main cola weigh dry? Ill be stuffing 4 plants per sq ft with little short lollipops


so many variables...

I can't answer that accurately...

prolly somewhere between 1/8 to 3/4 oz depending on the variables...


----------



## saurier (Jul 12, 2009)

ok so after the clones have been rooting for 2 weeks in rockwool, when you transfer them to pots, how far up do you flood?

1/2 inch below bottom of the rockwool cube? Will that get the roots sufficiently wet?


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 12, 2009)

saurier said:


> ok so after the clones have been rooting for 2 weeks in rockwool, when you transfer them to pots, how far up do you flood?
> 
> 1/2 inch below bottom of the rockwool cube? Will that get the roots sufficiently wet?


Probably be a good idea to hand water for a few days to a week until the roots can knit down into the medium. Water around the cube, not the cube itself. After that you should be golden with your regular flood schedule.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

saurier said:


> ok so after the clones have been rooting for 2 weeks in rockwool, when you transfer them to pots, how far up do you flood?
> 
> 1/2 inch below bottom of the rockwool cube? Will that get the roots sufficiently wet?


Yup...just like Al approved...

here's how HE put it...
 ​ 




dirtysteve said:


> Probably be a good idea to hand water for a few days to a week until the roots can knit down into the medium. *Water around the cube, not the cube itself.* After that you should be golden with your regular flood schedule.


BRAVO!

Spot ON!!!

BUT, in my op, I do find that only a very few actually need hand watering...

When I put them in the pots and move them to flower (same day) I OVER-wet the cubes to about 50 grams.... which usually allows the plant to reach the flood without running out...

50 grams would be too wet for a fresh cutting, but not for a PROFUSELY rooted clone..

Cheers...


----------



## saurier (Jul 12, 2009)

Awesome, thanks for the quick responses. Every time I think I've covered everything, something else pops up that I wouldn't know how to handle.

Trying to get everything sorted out on paper beforehand. 1 month before I start!

I got some pure F2 Brothers Grimm C99 seeds from ripz, that site has great prices, and free shipping w/ stealth packaging?! Absurd!

I don't know what other strains I want to start with, I have 2 predominantly sativa strains, does anyone know of some more even hybrids that are good for cloning? Thinking of going with Ice, I haven't seen too many people growing it on this site.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 12, 2009)

saurier said:


> Awesome, thanks for the quick responses. Every time I think I've covered everything, something else pops up that I wouldn't know how to handle.
> 
> Trying to get everything sorted out on paper beforehand. 1 month before I start!
> 
> ...


No worries mate... that's what we're all here for...

So you got some c99 eh?!?!

nice..

I'd hold off on any other strain purchases...

I pretty much want to kill everything I got and go strictly c99...

but I can't just get rid of 6 other awesome strains...

but c99 is the SHIT!!!

fast slut she is... mine looks almost done at 6 weeks... dense like and Indica, short like an indica, but way heady Sative high... heart racing and shit...

I'm not kidding you... and I am no kid... I've had my share of dank...

What a special high... 

good luck with her... I fell completely in love...


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 13, 2009)

yea gypsy i want to try that c99 ........its that good huh 

my BB from nirvana is doin well inmy new aero/nft (stinkbud) system 

and i wonder how thta would do ...

i might have asked before but where can you get those seeds from ?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

Old hippies... 

but i hear someone is finally making some available again...

check...

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/207268-where-can-i-find-c.html


----------



## saurier (Jul 13, 2009)

Hahaha, I thought you were all about the Juicy Fruit

I just want to have a little variety, don't wanna get burnt out on the Cindy (although I bet that's hard to do)


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 13, 2009)

Juicy Fruit is TASTY...

No .. it's FUCKING TASTY...

But she's no Cindy...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 15, 2009)

Here is some C-99....



Last year.........

ahhh crap its all the little pics.... you can go to https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81154-indoor-outdoor-perpetual-harvests-seeds-46.html from my last years journal there's like four pages of pics or something...... C-99 pics are all spread out.....


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

You all have some really sweet ass lowrider plants growin in here. I want to start growing a few lowriders at the same time. I plan on growin some lowriders. What type of lights do i need to grow around a dozen at a time from seed to harvest?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

lowriders?

where did you see that??


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

the previious page about half way down


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

I could be wrong bro.. but I think those are clones...


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

na dude.. look at your july 10th post.. those plants are a foot tall and are yielding 2 oz of bud apiece.. its on ur post


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

I have not seen anyone using that lowrider strain on a SOG...

You can't really clone auto-flowering strains...

Those are just clones... flowered with zero veg...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

let me re-phrase that...

Lowrider is the name of an actual strain... not a way of growing short plants...

Those clones are White Rhino and Belladona


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

Do you have to clone in order to do a sog? im new at sog and thought it was just where you had tons of little plants to cover the ground


----------



## doktorgreenthumb420 (Jul 15, 2009)

whats up gypsy ..you a posting king for sure i am glad you help so many people out 

so how did you set up your page to have no friends or ........no viewing 

i sent you a friend invite but got no response ...are you just not into that or do you know something about making your page private that i do not ?


----------



## tea tree (Jul 15, 2009)

Xare said:


> Yea I remember seeing his low profile ebb and flow reading through this thread:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
I had a 3x3 and I know this in the middle of no where but I will forget to about you by the last page, but I used an 18 gallon rubber maid fine. I flooded 12 gallons to go 2 inchs up the rockwool every night. It was not the prettiest, but it works. And then every few months one goes on sale in craigslist for 50 bucks! See it all the time and I think about breaking out the old botanicare table. Victor vicious uses rubbermaids.

I am reading along guys, nice work! I wish like fick I could sog. Med. laws need to be complied with.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Do you have to clone in order to do a sog?


No, you can do a SOG with any method of growing.. seed/clone/ dirt/hydro...

You can even use Lowrider seeds...

But the ones you pointed out, in fact I believe at least 99% of the plants in thois thread are clones...

Clones are easier to work with as they are known females...



> im new at sog and thought it was just where you had tons of little plants to cover the ground


That is a crude way of putting it but you are correct...


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 15, 2009)

doktorgreenthumb420 said:


> whats up gypsy ..you a posting king for sure i am glad you help so many people out
> 
> so how did you set up your page to have no friends or ........no viewing
> 
> i sent you a friend invite but got no response ...are you just not into that or do you know something about making your page private that i do not ?


I wasn't aware that I had no friends...

Are they all lying to me???

and you can't see my page anymore?

I was just over there...

what's a friend invite?

I don't get personal at all here... what are you talking about?


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 15, 2009)

I have a plan to feminize my lowriders so i can get a good feminized seed strain going. then my plants will be all female  But really, I dont know what way to grow them. Ive only grown once and it was in a dwc 3 gallon bucket. I liked that method but it doesnt seem practacable for me to grow 10 plants in. Any suggestions guys on a good way to keep these plants as close as possible?


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 16, 2009)

did you notice everyone using ebb flow tables?

Take a peek at this thread... it will help you ....

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 16, 2009)

Ill do some research into that in the morn.. thanks for the tip bud


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 16, 2009)

Al B. Fuct is one of the SOG MASTERS...

I'd deff read up some of his shit...

cheers bro!


----------



## livesoul (Jul 16, 2009)

Looks like Gypsybush is the only OG holding it down still? What happen to Sparks and Bugs?!? You bustas bounce out??? Damn it...I have a heat problem! My room is 10x14, I have two 1000watt lights, a 400watt in a hydrohut within the room and my shit is like 95 degrees throughout! I bought a used air conditioner that isn't doing shit. 12000btu, intake and exhaust being vented to a window in my attic. Is a swamp cooler more efficient? At this point i don't care about the humidity. I can adjust that if i just get the room colder. PS. Got CO2 going as well. I just want it down to like 85 max or so.


----------



## livesoul (Jul 16, 2009)

Also, all my lights are air cooled. I have a can fan on the two 1k's and an intake and an exhaust, AND the air conditioner has its own exhaust and intake. Temp in my area outside is like 85-90 at most.


----------



## 2stoge (Jul 16, 2009)

For anyone whose already set up there grow ala Al B Fuct. How long did it take you to grow out your mothers where you were able to get 50+ clones every two weeks. Thanks.


----------



## livesoul (Jul 16, 2009)

2stoge said:


> For anyone whose already set up there grow ala Al B Fuct. How long did it take you to grow out your mothers where you were able to get 50+ clones every two weeks. Thanks.


 
I pull that much every two weeks using between 4-5 mothers. Depends how big they are, not really how old.


----------



## 2stoge (Jul 16, 2009)

livesoul said:


> I pull that much every two weeks using between 4-5 mothers. Depends how big they are, not really how old.


Thanks livesoul. 
What I meant was how long did it take from seed to grow out the plants big enough to get all those clones. 
Just ask because my room is set up, and just popped 6 AK47 to get going. I figure 3 will be female but was just wondering what time frame am I looking at til its running full steam.


----------



## 2stoge (Jul 16, 2009)

I anticipated it taking a month and a half to get the mothers to the size I want them but its been 3 weeks since I germed the seeds and they are only two inches. So it looks to me I am way behind schedule.


----------



## greenearth5 (Jul 17, 2009)

Check your ph and moisture level. When i done my first dirt grow my plant grew no more then 2 inches in 2 months because i had an uncontrobable ph and moisture level.



2stoge said:


> I anticipated it taking a month and a half to get the mothers to the size I want them but its been 3 weeks since I germed the seeds and they are only two inches. So it looks to me I am way behind schedule.


----------



## brucetree (Jul 17, 2009)

livesoul said:


> Also, all my lights are air cooled. I have a can fan on the two 1k's and an intake and an exhaust, AND the air conditioner has its own exhaust and intake. Temp in my area outside is like 85-90 at most.


im having the same problems around my area. i have a can filter 66 with a 6 inch can fan HO, and a 8 inch vortex with a big active air filter both pulling, air cooled 2 1k lights and the veg 600. temps outside last night were 80+ room got to 87. not much room for air conditioning, i told myself i wouldnt bother during these months but here i am.


----------



## GypsyBush (Jul 19, 2009)

a quote from Al...



> Originally Posted by *Al B. Fuct*
> _
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trouble9039 (Jul 21, 2009)

How's everyone doing around here? Went to the flowering room to see how it was going and my A/C ran out of freon. It was 96f up there with the hood's being vented! So now I am trying to hold out until my buddy can recharge it for me! But here Are A few bud pic's taken at night!


----------



## brucetree (Jul 30, 2009)

last post was more than a week ago thought id dig this one up.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jul 31, 2009)

hello all


----------



## Return of the Spork (Jul 31, 2009)

I found it kind of funny how certain types of grow methods gain and lose popularity as time goes on.

I personally changed to once every month harvest, cycling the two cabs. Been having some mite issues but that should be done with here soon.

I guess I kinda feel like I learned everything I could from here and barely check these days. That seem to be the case with the rest of you?


----------



## trouble9039 (Jul 31, 2009)

wow has it been quiet around here!


----------



## dirtysteve (Jul 31, 2009)

Yeah, a little TOO quiet. LOL. I just tossed some clones into the flower room to sex my plants. Keeping fingers crossed for at least 1 female out of 10. Been a week and still no sign. 
They really looked bad when I put them in the hydro side. I have my mothers in soil for now. Don't know if that might make any difference. Probably not. I cloned 16 total. Had 100% success on cloning my first try at rockwool cloning. Just followed Al exactly and viola!!! I had 6 I suspected were female so I doubled up those and took just one of the 4 I thought might be males. Lost 2 on the transfer from the clone box to flower but they were the suspected females so no worries as I had 2 of each of those. Just going to be a sexing batch then I will take a full set of clones from the known females and fill the tray up with 23 babies. They are just some bag seed I was practicing on. Using GH Flora series nutes. pH at 5.6-6.2. At 6.2 I add back some water and adjust pH back down to 5.6. My tap water is a steady 400-500 so I am seriously considering an RO system. But my ppms are running 1400 total to start these clones on. So that would be about 950 on the nutes. Flooding 4 times a day. Once at lights on then every 4 hours and the last 30 minutes before lights out.
In the mean time I germed 4 White Widow seeds and they are looking pretty good so far. Need to get something out of this before I put too much more money into it.
Trouble I like your avatar. Looks like one of the robots from Mystery Science Theater 3000.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Jul 31, 2009)

I'll do another SOG and post some on this thread.... gunna have to wait awhile to get set up though


----------



## trouble9039 (Jul 31, 2009)

LoL thank's, It's my baby!! I know what you mean about the spending the money!


----------



## brucetree (Aug 1, 2009)

a little late this season but was wondering if any of you knew about strains that can deal with indoor temps of 83-88 degrees better than a regular strain. side note, what strains is everybody growing anyways. ive got the hog and heavy duty fruity.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2009)

imho, acclimation is the key.


i've had all different kinda strains (although more sativa) growing anywhere from 77-96F without problems, i just keep air moving and make sure its constant (or would that be consistent?). people claim 'optimal' temps but long as you have air moving and the bulb isnt burning anything... you should be fine with any strain 83-88.

i sometimes prefer a tad bit higher than the said 'optimal' 77-79 or whatever the people be saying around here. I see more water uptake

alpha diesel, white russian, super skunk, power plant


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 1, 2009)

Hmmmm. Upon reading my post...it seems to imply that i encourage 96F or even 90F.... let me be clear before i get jumped on...the lower the better. Sometimes ya just have strikes in temp difference

(that 90 plus temps was when i was still dealing with superior heat outside with an inferior a/c unit)


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 1, 2009)

mine were fine in soil at the higher temps! But thoses temps distroyed the hydro nut's so I added A portable AC...


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone have any luck soging trainwreck?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 1, 2009)

nczeroballer187 said:


> Anyone have any luck soging trainwreck?


 
Its on my list for a "special kind" of SOG  ...... gotta get ahold of the strain first


----------



## nczeroballer187 (Aug 1, 2009)

I'm looking for new genetics. I've been going on some bagseed since December and I just can't get quality nugs out of my op. I've had a lot of probs, but when I do get a decent harvest the bud just isn't up to par.


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 1, 2009)

Just caught this thread...damn its long

Thought I would share some shots of my E&F SoG
I did a couple years ago. The strain was BlueBerry,
and the original mothers gave me many generations
of awesome clones. 

The setup was under a 600w hps, with one single 
reservoir. I had 5 different generations of clones
flowering, so they are all getting the same strength
of nutes. They got used to it, but if I had the room
I would have used at least two different reservoirs.

The first two shots are my BB SoG...Each row is two 
weeks apart. I also added a hand-fed water station
on the side for flushing two at a time which drained 
into a seperate res. below. The last shot was my 
Scrog experiment...


----------



## dirtysteve (Aug 1, 2009)

Well of the 10 plants I started, so far I have 1 confirmed female and 1 confirmed male. Good enough. Now I just wish the others would show so I can get a real batch in there.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 2, 2009)

Well atleast you got 1 female! I started from seed once and got all males!


----------



## Ichi (Aug 2, 2009)

Here is a little action for the sog thread. This is my sog test grow. 16 - 5 x 5 pots with coco, hand watered under a 400. They are at just over 3 weeks in the picture.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Here is a little action for the sog thread. This is my sog test grow. 16 - 5 x 5 pots with coco, hand watered under a 400.


Lets see it


----------



## Ichi (Aug 2, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Lets see it


I hit post before they finished uploading. lol. Try now.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 2, 2009)

nice lollipops, 
I will definitely be using coco again sometime soon


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 2, 2009)

Ichi said:


> Here is a little action for the sog thread. This is my sog test grow. 16 - 5 x 5 pots with coco, hand watered under a 400. They are at just over 3 weeks in the picture.


 
How do you like the coco? Is it easy to reuse and clean? I am using hydrotron now and I noticed this last rotation it was knocking roots off when I was filling the pots!


----------



## Ichi (Aug 2, 2009)

The coco is really nice. I have yet to reuse the stuff. Maybe I will give it a try with this batch. Below are 8 of the babies. 33 Days into flower. The two on the left are Blue Cheese and the others are the third time we have grow this really dank mystery weed.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice pic's! I havn't been able to give them A nice lolli pop trim like that!!! I have heard the coco is nice and reusable, let me know how it goes if you do reuse it....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 2, 2009)

hey everyone....drunk as hell and high again!!! proly losin my J>O>B this week or so. i think that means i just really believe in myself as a grower!!! whaddyou guys think?

toodles!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 2, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey everyone....drunk as hell and high again!!! proly losin my J>O>B this week or so. i think that means i just really believe in myself as a grower!!! whaddyou guys think?
> 
> toodles!


I don;t believe you even grow anymore...

PM me pictures of your wife and her sister naked... I mean your grow... ... right... the buds...

And I'll believe you...

Other than that... You're just a has been...


...


On a different note...

I have decided that vegging is for the rich and famous...

When I am done with these trees... I will be back to my full swing SOG...

And just so you know... I kept 2 full 3x3x trays going...


----------



## Drio (Aug 3, 2009)

Bin doing preparations for a relatively large SOG , quite similar to Stink Buds.

Ive got most things planed but im struggling to pick the correct strain for this.

Im in need of a very fast flowering plant as i will be leaving for trip to amsterdam soon and wouldn't leave any girl home alone even if the world was about to end <.<

Most of my experience comes from huge potted spoil/organics and this is the first time i go for the SOG ( it is very appealing  )

Just wanted a drop of the immense knowledge and experience from you SOG growers <.<

What strain?


----------



## sparkafire (Aug 3, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> hey everyone....drunk as hell and high again!!! proly losin my J>O>B this week or so. i think that means i just really believe in myself as a grower!!! whaddyou guys think?
> 
> toodles!


I think you're a dumb ass that cant clone to save his life. If i were you I would stock up on some seeds. 

Frigggin WEEDBARON!!!

I miss you bugs


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 3, 2009)

how's THIS for a sea of green...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 4, 2009)

> GypsyBush said:
> 
> 
> > I don;t believe you even grow anymore...
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 4, 2009)

LAWLZ


----------



## Drio (Aug 4, 2009)

Well bugsrnme , i know Stinkbud aint exactly doing a SOG but i dun exactly plan on copying him.

I was thinking of topping my plants and go for a dual lollipop on 54 plant PVC.

4x 600w HPS ;D

- Thx for the reccomendations , i had considered it , top44 and violator kush


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 4, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> LAWLZ


 ??????.....i think i should giggle but i aint sure! miss you too btw!



Drio said:


> Well bugsrnme , i know Stinkbud aint exactly doing a SOG but i dun exactly plan on copying him.
> 
> I was thinking of topping my plants and go for a dual lollipop on 54 plant PVC.
> 
> ...


stinks is just a different way thats all. but i like what your talking about. im using someone elses puter right now. mine will be back this week. when i get it back i will post my pics and shut everyone up AGAIN and give you a visual example of exactly what your talking about. instead of dual, i just lollipopped many branches and have tied them up for support. the end result is 1 plant with anywhere from 3-7 bud sites. all will be colas. i use a much bigger version of stinkbuds system myself. and trays. but after this next harvest i think i'm losing the trays forever. love the 600's btw. i run 2 1000's right now but i'm puttin up the 600's again. with the light movers i can run em super close to the plants and less heat and less juice. it's a win win no brainer. now i gotta store my mighty 1k's or sell em or trade em. spose i'll hold on to em just in case.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 4, 2009)

Glad everyones doing soo fu**ing well!!!! I came home from A nasty day at work to my mothers looking like crap.... Here are some pic's, I am gonna possiably start new or just stop!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 4, 2009)

they aint dead yet...just lookin a lil under the weather is all. surely you can bring em back. couple of days with some tlc and they'll love you again!


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 4, 2009)

I hope not! I have my fingers crossed, but I do have some clones running so if worst comes to worst I do have the ability for new mothers! I will wait A couple of days and see what happens..... 


Thanks for the good words bugs!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ??????.....i think i should giggle but i aint sure! miss you too btw!
> 
> 
> ....


i was just laughing at your answer to gypsy's question...lol  


so you all aero? or both e&b and aero?


hmmm me and you may need to crash heads, want ya to critique my system....let me find out fellow aero head


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 4, 2009)

just need water bro.... they are fine....


----------



## Drio (Aug 4, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ??????.....i think i should giggle but i aint sure! miss you too btw!
> 
> 
> stinks is just a different way thats all. but i like what your talking about. im using someone elses puter right now. mine will be back this week. when i get it back i will post my pics and shut everyone up AGAIN and give you a visual example of exactly what your talking about. instead of dual, i just lollipopped many branches and have tied them up for support. the end result is 1 plant with anywhere from 3-7 bud sites. all will be colas. i use a much bigger version of stinkbuds system myself. and trays. but after this next harvest i think i'm losing the trays forever. love the 600's btw. i run 2 1000's right now but i'm puttin up the 600's again. with the light movers i can run em super close to the plants and less heat and less juice. it's a win win no brainer. now i gotta store my mighty 1k's or sell em or trade em. spose i'll hold on to em just in case.



Dude , effing awesome man ;D

Since ill be working with fast vegs and hopefully relatively short flowering times ( 6-8 weeks ) Indicas i wasn't sure if heavy LSD or topping was doable.

I think ill run an experiment and see what i can bring out of plants 

How did you make the light movers btw?  Post pics - im quite interested in it. - It should give the side branches and alot more light - pretty much ideal for compact heavy LSD right? 

Ill be using 2x 600w per system - Both placed in cool tubes.

Ill combine ventilation and bulp cooling in this way :

Carbon Filter -----> Cool Tube 600w Bulb ------ > Cool Tube 600w Bulb ----- > Inline 120m 272m3 Fan ---- > Window Exit.

I hope the cooling will be adequate as i wish to get the 600w pretty close up  

Only problem i have with this system is that i will be unable to use C02 systems due to the fact that im "sucking" the air out constantly - replacing the the rooms m3 of air every 8 minutes or so.

I considered burning some gas as i shut down the lights and fan to give them a fresh C02 every night before they get their beauty sleep.


Any specific reason your going back to the 600's? - Ive really tried to get my hands on those 1k ones but seems they just aren't available where i live 
--

Get those pics up man  Cant wait to see the LSD

- 

Where can i get the Cinderella?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> > i was just laughing at your answer to gypsy's question...lol
> 
> 
> i figgered dat.
> ...


but i wanna see anyway



trouble9039 said:


> I hope not! I have my fingers crossed, but I do have some clones running so if worst comes to worst I do have the ability for new mothers! I will wait A couple of days and see what happens.....
> 
> 
> Thanks for the good words bugs!


 no sweat man. you should be fine.



Drio said:


> > Dude , effing awesome man ;D
> > Since ill be working with fast vegs and hopefully relatively short flowering times ( 6-8 weeks ) Indicas i wasn't sure if heavy LSD or topping was doable.
> 
> 
> ...


coming soon. gotta shut the gypsy up.......again!
and he happens to be 1 of 2 people i know who have it. and they both got it from an old hippie. kinda funny actually.


----------



## Drio (Aug 5, 2009)

I cant believe i said LSD -_-

To much codeine <.< - Thank god i finished it.



Theres week or two till ill start the grow room building  So i have loads of time for speculations -


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

So Bugs... my inbox still empty...

as for Cindy... this might help...

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/207268-where-can-i-find-c.html


and here is some re-gurgitated shit from the interweb...





The InternetMachine said:


> *Brothers Grimm &#8211; Cinderella 99*
> http://en.seedfinder.eu/Brothers_Grimm_-_Cinderella_99.html
> mostly sativa; Flowering: ~50 days;
> aka: Cindy; or C99; or Cindy 99
> ...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> but i wanna see anyway
> 
> ...


me? with monies? hahaha thas bogus.

i couldnt even scrouge up to get the house & garden line.



although i did just build me a 'controller bucket' so i wont have to dig in the main res anymore


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

this one is worth watching...


[youtube]XTgGc0YMTX4[/youtube]


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> me? with monies? hahaha thas bogus.
> 
> i couldnt even scrouge up to get the house & garden line.
> 
> ...


 wow, i could hav sworn it was you who was talking about buying that new type of true aeroponics stuff that was a billion dollars and .27 cents. shit i dont remember to good.












and gypsy......that inbox is gonna stay empty. i'm charging the battery for the camera now. lights come on later. pics will follow. zacly what do you NEED to see so badly......THIS TIME


----------



## Ichi (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> this one is worth watching...
> 
> 
> [youtube]XTgGc0YMTX4[/youtube]


Thank you. lol.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

btw your homoerotic g\jerry garcia's less fat older brother video was disturbing. sometimes i forget just how fuct you really are


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> and gypsy...... zacly what do you NEED to see so badly......THIS TIME



I just want to see your wife naked...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> btw your homoerotic g\jerry garcia's less fat older brother video was disturbing. sometimes i forget just how fuct you really are


I promise to not let you forget...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just want to see your wife naked...


i might be able to arrange that.

and i wont forget....ever


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

WOHOOOO!!!!

her sister too?????


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> wow, i could hav sworn it was you who was talking about buying that new type of true aeroponics stuff that was a billion dollars and .27 cents. shit i dont remember to good.


oh yea, i still want that....i still gotta save for it


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 5, 2009)

I started flowering my big girls...

Any guesses on yield?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

comments on these are here... https://www.rollitup.org/members/bugsrnme-albums-aero-nft-e-f.html

enjoy. i'll put some info on there in a bit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

root porn:



5 days in


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

most recent (no root porn)





BURR!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 5, 2009)

Holy shit, Photos from bugs and LB, did they legalize it while i was sleeping or something?


----------



## JonnyBlunt88 (Aug 5, 2009)

What up Bluntz...been a while...

Some healthy looking girls you got there.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 5, 2009)

yea been awhile, how ya been?

and thank you very much sir


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Holy shit, Photos from bugs and LB, did they legalize it while i was sleeping or something?


 how true!  we are both notorious pic hogs. we just love em so much we dont wanna share


----------



## Drio (Aug 5, 2009)

Duuuude >:<

I wanted bigger photos ;D

But looks like one awesome system - Are you really going straight 12/12 ? Still able to LST them even with that short veg time?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 5, 2009)

Drio said:


> Duuuude >:<
> 
> I wanted bigger photos ;D
> 
> But looks like one awesome system - Are you really going straight 12/12 ? Still able to LST them even with that short veg time?


 click on them and go the the album and they get full screen size. if i did it here we would have to scroll over to read the thread. it bothers me. and yes the nft is straight into 12/12 out of the cloner. there is plenty of time to lst and prune if you want to. ya know.....around 4 weeks


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

none of your links work for me bro...

did you make the album public?


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

Yea the album is invalid for mehh to >.<

- Damn , i cant wait to get growing again :'(


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> none of your links work for me bro...
> 
> did you make the album public?


spruess seen em i thought. shit.....wtf?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

I can see thumbnails... unidentifiable as a naked woman... much less your wife...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drio said:


> Yea the album is invalid for mehh to >.<
> 
> - Damn , i cant wait to get growing again :'(


 ok i got it.....lmfao.....stoooooopid
i had all my shit private. never even seen that page before. only my friends could see anything


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

ok....lemme have it! did it fix it?


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

Fuck yea ;D

Nice system man


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drio said:


> Fuck yea ;D
> 
> Nice system man


 thank you. it's almost perfect and good enough to show people now. so you guys will get to watch me grow with this one.


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

I think i wanna go with something like your system.

3 rows of PVC pipes 8 holes each.

I might go for 3x 12 though ,- well see 


--

Are you using Ez sprayers or?

100 sprayers a pack , quite cheap


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drio said:


> I think i wanna go with something your system.
> 
> 3 rows of PVC pipes 8 holes each.
> 
> I might go for 3x 12 though ,- well see


these beaties are 100'' long and only cost 40 bucks a piece at home depot


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

What you growing at this moment?

Harvested from this system yet? - should produce alot


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drio said:


> What you growing at this moment?
> 
> Harvested from this system yet? - should produce alot


 i only have white widow. and i've grown this strain in dwc and soil and ebb and flow and now aero and nft gonna try buckets next but the aero tubes are here to stay. even dwc cant compare to this from my own experience....the way i grow. and i ecpect to get as much or more than stink. i only have 15 plants in the system right now. full it holds 24. cant wait to get my g/w and g/plant weights down on paper.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

i do nee to build a support system in there. tying them up is a pain and the light mover makes it exeedingly difficult. gonna go with 3/4'' pvc and twisty ties. i got a 400' roll of blue twist tie for free!!!


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

Nice 

I think ill try to have the lights move slightly , - shouldn't be to hard to just tie a string from some random toy robot to the cooltube so it waves a bit ;D

--

Well when the bud start forming shes going to have a hell of alot weight to carry >.<

Support should save her alot of strength.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 6, 2009)

it all looks really good Bugs...

but why do I feel like I am still waiting???


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol, from the look of your journal those trees have a month or two left 

But man ,- they will be massive >.<


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 6, 2009)

Drio said:


> Nice
> 
> I think ill try to have the lights move slightly , - shouldn't be to hard to just tie a string from some random toy robot to the cooltube so it waves a bit ;D
> 
> ...


 agreed. and just promise to put pics of your robot light mover up please.



GypsyBush said:


> it all looks really good Bugs...
> 
> but why do I feel like I am still waiting???


 no, gypsy! i would get in trouble

and after all the ribbing about me not growing anymore.....that's all! how very anti-climactic


----------



## Drio (Aug 6, 2009)

Guys , have you ever had light bleaching?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 7, 2009)

Drio said:


> Guys , have you ever had light bleaching?


 no but when i thought i did it turned out i had cal/mag defficiency due to my ro water.


----------



## Drio (Aug 7, 2009)

Yea i thought so <.<

Srsly .- its mythical -_-

Ive had my plants like 1Inch away from the tube and they just liked it.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 8, 2009)

Has anyone ever tried adding 3% h2o2 to there flowering tray's? I did my last run and I don't know if it was me being high or not but they looked alot nicer and larger! Also does anyone run A airstone in there res.?


----------



## brucetree (Aug 8, 2009)

going to get some new genetics and i cant seem to come to a decision. grow will of course be sog and i will be looking for big yields, help me make up my mind. i will most likely order from attitude, but am open to other opinions.


----------



## Drio (Aug 8, 2009)

The guys told me to grow C99


----------



## brucetree (Aug 8, 2009)

Drio said:


> The guys told me to grow C99


not sure thats good for yield, which breeder or what page was that on. im looking at white russian as a possible. i got 4 3x3 and 1 4x4 tables i might try a few out. currently have the hog and heavy duty fruity im pretty tired of those.


----------



## Drio (Aug 8, 2009)

I doubt its available in the seed bank.

Those are rare genetics.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 8, 2009)

brucetree said:


> not sure thats good for yield, which breeder or what page was that on. im looking at white russian as a possible. i got 4 3x3 and 1 4x4 tables i might try a few out. currently have the hog and heavy duty fruity im pretty tired of those.


 
C-99 is geat yielder, especially indoors. rare it is as well..... yields more than white russian when you do them both right.....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

previous white russian run


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

not the best brucetree...but gives you an idea


----------



## brucetree (Aug 8, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> C-99 is geat yielder, especially indoors. rare it is as well..... yields more than white russian when you do them both right.....


what seed bank should i get the c99 from?

how about http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


>



Thanks for sharing bugs...

so you prefer the nft..?

how many times have you had to clean it?


----------



## dirtysteve (Aug 8, 2009)

Well I got 5 mothers out of 10 seeds. Just regs bagseed but it is a start. I took 24 clones of the confirmed females a couple days ago and those will be going into my table in a couple weeks. Finally getting this damn thing going. It is amazing how much the initial expense is. Hopefully in a couple months it will all be worth it.
Got 3 white widow seedlings looking good at about a week old. Those will hopefully be ready for the next batch. 
I have some white russian seeds too I think I am going to get going here in the next couple weeks. After seeing what LB had I am excited for it. Looks like some decent buds. 
What is the best way you guys have found for cleaning Hydroton? I have H2O2 and Hygrozyme. I had heard soaking in water with either one of those works pretty good.


----------



## brucetree (Aug 8, 2009)

well after considering the advice and scouring the internet i have decided to order joey weed seeds ak47 x c99, and blueberry x c99 from http://www.hempdepot.ca/other/aprices.html

ill let you all know how it goes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 8, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Well I got 5 mothers out of 10 seeds. Just regs bagseed but it is a start. I took 24 clones of the confirmed females a couple days ago and those will be going into my table in a couple weeks. Finally getting this damn thing going. It is amazing how much the initial expense is. Hopefully in a couple months it will all be worth it.
> Got 3 white widow seedlings looking good at about a week old. Those will hopefully be ready for the next batch.
> I have some white russian seeds too I think I am going to get going here in the next couple weeks. After seeing what LB had I am excited for it. Looks like some decent buds.
> What is the best way you guys have found for cleaning Hydroton? I have H2O2 and Hygrozyme. I had heard soaking in water with either one of those works pretty good.




yes White Russian is some bad ass bud. 22% thc in some canna cups or so they say.

I like it. yields nice too. I normally get around 2.5-3lb per 1k light

but my last round of white russian i didnt have my res chiller and shit didnt go like i wanted. i got about 1.5lbs (all of this in a 4x4 space)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 8, 2009)

havent cleaned it yet gypsy. 1st run with it. but i made a neat tool with a broom handle a toilet brush and duct tape. the tubes slide out and off so it's not as hard as it looks to clean.



trouble9039 said:


> Has anyone ever tried adding 3% h2o2 to there flowering tray's? I did my last run and I don't know if it was me being high or not but they looked alot nicer and larger! Also does anyone run A airstone in there res.?


 3% is ok but it takes a good amount to get results. 35% or 50% if you can get them are the way to go. and i use air stones in all my res's



brucetree said:


> going to get some new genetics and i cant seem to come to a decision. grow will of course be sog and i will be looking for big yields, help me make up my mind. i will most likely order from attitude, but am open to other opinions.


 i still say sweet god is an amazing yielder.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thanks bugs


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 8, 2009)

let me know how that goes...

here's some "well done" SOG buds...


----------



## brucetree (Aug 9, 2009)

hey gypsy i was wondering if you bothered flushing or not, im pretty sure i read al doesnt bother with it. i dont and my buds dont crackle and pop.


----------



## Drio (Aug 9, 2009)

Those plants look like they have bin flushed 2 weeks + <.<

They look like the weed you savor for your birthday ;D

Which is what i love about SOG... instead of growing trees with semi good buds...

You get billions of compact , large primo dank awesome stuff ;D


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

brucetree said:


> hey gypsy i was wondering if you bothered flushing or not, im pretty sure i read al doesnt bother with it. i dont and my buds dont crackle and pop.


no flush.. not at all....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Drio said:


> Those plants look like they have bin flushed 2 weeks + <.<
> 
> They look like the weed you savor for your birthday ;D
> 
> ...



I am not sure why you are associating trees with semi-good...

Mblaze's football sized buds look like "large primo dank awesome stuff"...



M Blaze said:


>


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 9, 2009)

Since all my mothers have died and I have no way to get new strains, could I take cuttings from my flowering sog? If so how long will it take for them to go back to veg state?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

They will reveg.. but it really depends on strain, how far in flower.. etc...

But they will come back...

Longest I have personally seen it take was 4 months...

Good Luck...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 9, 2009)

Wow! Do I have to trim off the flowers?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I remove most of them... but I make sure to leave the nodes from which new growth will sprout... can't strip it clean... but the flowers will die... and eventually dry...

I also pinch the tops (FIM) to encourage new branches to form... which will grow more twds the veg side...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks! I never thought I would be doing this.


----------



## Drio (Aug 9, 2009)

I disagree Gypsy...

Yes , his buds to look huge and damn they look sexy...

Regardless ,- i doubt their potency can compare to a single cola SOG plant <.<

I remember Subcool's guide to genetic engineering... He said he ALWAYS picked the most vigors but small pheno to breed with.

Even so , im no expert... Ive grown relatively large plants ,- not the tree's Mblaze grows but 1 month and 10 day veg - 50+ liter coco hydroponics.

I was inspired to grow SOG after seeing the difference in efficiency... The potency ill have to judge myself


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

I'll let you slide bro..

You have obviously not seen my op...

I am a fucthead... I follow Al's teachings to the core...

The trees are just an experiment..

Even as we speak I have 96 SOG lollipops under 1200w....

But yeah...!!!

SOG ROCKS...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Here's one of my posts ON THIS VERY THREAD... just a few pages back...

I guess you missed my SOG...



GypsyBush said:


> My clones are packed...when they root they go in the flower room at 4 plants per square foot...
> 
> 4 plants per square foot is the common single cola lollipop spacing for SoG...
> 
> ...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Drio said:


> *I disagree Gypsy...*
> 
> Yes , his buds to look huge and damn they look sexy...
> 
> ...


Now... what was it that I said that you disagree with?


----------



## Drio (Aug 9, 2009)

Lol ;D

Ive read all your journals Gypsy - Many times some of them  - I LUV ROLLITUP ;D

But! even if i shouldn't "disagree" with you ,- I still think sog produces more potent buds 

I love how crude but clean your style is , ill be using a slightly different type as i plan to go for heavy trim and 2 colas per plant in a NTF PVC system.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

What are we disagreeing on?


----------



## Drio (Aug 9, 2009)

Nothing anymore apparently ;D

Whats your average flower time in the SOG room?

And your favorite strain for that


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

It really depends on the strain...

I let them go until they are done...

Some of them are ready in 7 weeks.... most in 8 and the sativas could go to 100 it seems...

I like the c99 cause she's a fast slut...


----------



## Drio (Aug 9, 2009)

mm , the more i hear about her the more i wanna give her a try 

http://www.hempdepot.ca/seeds/joeyweed/Cinderella99.html

This looks fairly nice but im quite skeptical about seed banks and commercial breeders... I think most of them just slap a cool name on bagseeds and ship.

Ive bin wanting to go with Vortex and Pandora's Box - but if i can find a reliable source for a real C99 ill grab it.

A traditional sativa aint really an option at this moment ,- the best weed i smoked was a 16 week Super Silver haze tree... It was like walking a blissful dream.

After that , i started harvesting my plants 2 weeks after i thought they were ready. - But i dont have the time for another 4+ month flowering so ill stick with the indicas...

C99 though <.< damn it looks good.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

Yeah she is DELICIOUS too...!!!


I highly recommend...

But I have NEVER bought a seed...

The only reliable source I know is old hippies...

Sorry...

This thread may help though...

https://www.rollitup.org/seed-strain-reviews/207268-where-can-i-find-c.html


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 9, 2009)

i currently just finished c99 at 64 days, this time im letting her go alot longer, she needs it trust me she is ready at 60 days or so but i bet ill get a better turn out this time, i currently have her at day 61 of 12 and 12 under a 600 watter sog, only 2 small girls as im doing a multi strain grow at this time to try and narrow down 1 real nice lady for maximum performance, last time i grew c99 it was dwc she yields low but low odor and an amazing smoke i wish i had the gumption to get some pics for you


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 9, 2009)

also just to shed some light i previously posted this somewhere else buuuuut, i thoght id let you all know that grimm bros stock was f1, joey weed has f2 i will cut a paste the important parts for yall who down understand f1 and f2s and how it all works

NOT MY MATERIAL!
What really is an F1 cross? 
Well defining the terms P1, F1, F2, homozygous, and heterogygous can be a simple task, however,
applying them to applied genetics can often create confusion. Depending on your point of reference, a
plant could be described as any of these terms. For our specific field of interest it's important to further
define these terms to reduce confusion and protect the consumers. First I'll provide the classic scientific
definition of these and other related terms and then I'll dive into each term into detail. 
Heterzygous - a condition when two genes for a trait are not the same on each member of a pair of
homologous chromosomes; individuals heterozygous for a trait are indicated by an "Aa" or "aA" notation
and are not true breeding for that trait.(Clarke) 
Homozygous - the condition existing when the genes for a trait are the same on both chromosomes of a
homologous pair; individuals homozygous for a trait are indicated by "AA" or "aa" and are true breeding
for that trait. (Clarke) 
- Now the heterozygous and homozygous terms can be applied to one trait or a group of traits within an
individual or a group of individuals. Depending on your point of reference, an individual or group can be
considered both homozygous or heterozygous. For instance, say you have two individuals that are both
short (S) and have webbed leaves (W) and have the following genotypes. 
#1 = SSWW
#2 = SSWw 


For example, the blueberry cannabis strain is considered a true breeding homozygous seed line because
as a whole the many offspring have a similar look and produce a similar product. However there are
often subtle differences between the plants of characters such as stem colour and potency. When taking
a close look at blueberry, you will find heterozygous traits, but because of the whole overall look, we
still generally consider them homozygous for the purpose of breeding programs. Using dogs is another
way to explain this, take a dobie for example, you can tell the difference between dobies, but you can
tell a dobie from another breed. Ya follow? 


- For the purpose of seedbanks, a hybrid is in general, a cross between any two unrelated seedlines.
ANY HYBRID IS heterozygous and NOT TRUE BREEDING. 


i know this parts rough but try to understand !!

OK lets say we take blueberry and cross it with romulan (both relatively true breeding of their unique
traits) to create the F1 hybrid romberry. Now lets cross the F1 romberry with a NL/Haze F1 hybrid.
Some could say this is a F1 cross of romberry and NL/Haze. Others could argue that it is a F2 cross
of two F1 hybrids. Gets confusing doesn't it? Now lets cross this Romberry/NL/Haze(RNH) with a
Skunk#1/NL#5 F1 hybrid to create RNHSN. Now some would argue that RNHSN is an F1 hybrid
between RNH and SK/NL seedlines. Others would call it an F2. 

So what does this mean to the consumer? It means that a seed bank can call a cross whatever it wants
until the industry adopts some standards. This is what this article will attempt to initiate. Clarke eludes to
standardising these definitions but never really gets around to it. Fortunately other plant breeding
communities have (Colangelli, Grossnickle&Russell, Watts, &Wright) and adopting their standards
makes the most sense and offers the best protection to the seedbank consumer


this is my favorite part of the whole entire article and it sums it up best

It's easy to be confused by terms that have more than one interpretation, depending on the context. F2 seeds are
generally considered by the seed-buying public to be an inferior product. This may be a true statement &#8211; for
example, in the case of a seed bank selling Jack Herer seeds WITHOUT STATING that they were created by
crossing two Jack Herer plants from Sensi Seed Bank&#8217;s F1 stock. These seeds are an F2 generation of Jack Herer
in the classic definition of the term. The F2 generation is NOT going to produce the same results as the F1 in
terms of the similarity of the plants in the group&#8230;they will vary in their characteristics rather than all of them
being essentially identical. Such a scam rips off the buyer expecting a uniform crop of Jack Herer. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 


Now here&#8217;s the &#8220;kicker&#8221; because of the negative connotation of the example of an F2 above, some have the
mistaken impression that any member of the F2 generation is undesirable as a plant. This is NOT necessarily true.
Quite the contrary; the F2 generation is a treasure trove of possibilities. the recombination of genes produces a
variety of different plants, among which there may be individuals of great value.actually the source for
future true-breeding strains. A breeder who recognizes an outstanding and unique individual from an F2 group can
work with it to create a true-breeding hybrid strain such as was done with classics like Skunk #1 and Northern
Lights. The methods to accomplish this task vary, but back crossing to the original unique plant is typically a part
of a process which ultimately must accomplish the goal of creating a strain which breeds true for all the important
traits which made the unique individual so valuable. i hope this helps anyone who really wants to know.


sorry to the stoners who dont have the will to read this


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 9, 2009)

here's my last c99 girl just before harvest at 60 days... looked done to me..

And I know nothing of f1s and f2s... but I got the old school c99... them old hippies sure knew what to keep around...



GypsyBush said:


> Here's some crappy low res shots of Cindy at 7 weeks and 3 days of flowering... (7x7=49 + 3 = *52 days of flowering*)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## aknight3 (Aug 9, 2009)

yes that is a very nice pheno, mine looked like that at 63 or so


----------



## brucetree (Aug 10, 2009)

gyspy, i just wanted to say i appreciate all the posts you make helping everyone with their ops. many thanks and keep it up.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

brucetree said:


> gyspy, i just wanted to say i appreciate all the posts you make helping everyone with their ops. many thanks and keep it up.


No worries...

Just "paying forward" what was freely given to me...

I can only hope that you guys pick up the torch of FACTUAL GROWING.. and carry it on...

Just like those before me... my time too shall pass...

And then it will be YOUR turn...

OVERGROW THEM ALL...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 10, 2009)

Someone say something about Single Cola Lollipops..???























​ ​


----------



## Drio (Aug 13, 2009)

They are awesome.

As simple as that.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Bro..!!!

does this qualify as a "Sea of Green"...???? 










woot woot..


----------



## Drio (Aug 14, 2009)

Its the only type of Bush i like ;D

---

And yes , yes it does >.<


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

its still not a sea of green


----------



## Drio (Aug 14, 2009)

Technically <.<

No ,- 

But potential SCROG ;D


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 14, 2009)

told ya!!!!!! fuckin gypsies!


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 14, 2009)

here is A new pic of my SOG or atleast what is left of the final run!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> its still not a sea of green


Looks like a wave of green from where I'm standing...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 14, 2009)

sure they look great.....


but its not a SOG. be proud of your trees


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

I know it's not a "SOG"...

but it looks like a "sea of green" to me... literally...

way more lollipops per square foot than my SOG by far...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 14, 2009)

dirty hippies......just dont get it.

anyway......you guys ever have a plant go 6 weeks and 4 days into flower without budding? my white widow is doing that very thing in my new aero/nft set up and it's troubling me to say the least. biggest prettiest plants ever. but the bud sites wont pop.....hairs, but no buds. killing me.


i'm over here... https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/226509-bugs-aero-nft-perpetual-harvest.html 
if ya wanna play.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

dirty hippies..... ROFLMAO LOL LMAO dirty hippies.... your too kind


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 14, 2009)

it's our secret handshake. he knows it means i love him.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 14, 2009)

my buddies in the city call me "dirty hippy". Feelin the love  ........ gotta go smoke a bowl now.....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

next in line for the firing squad......


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

here's a current C99 *8 weeks FROM CUTTING*...:LOL:


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 14, 2009)

Do you guys think that I'll get the same results from a 10" branch as I would from a 10" clone?

I wonder if I'll get some bud from this branch...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

i bet that was/is a fun experiment gypsy. i still believe in sog .....but as long as what you do is perpetual, then your golden. i think my new system despite the issues will be the best yielding ever. time will tell. i think that 10'' is 10'' as far as bud is concerned. but i imagine the single bud single cola plant will be a tad heartier (spelling) than it's 10'' branch equivelent


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

When these trees are done I am going back to my full swing SOG...

I like the trees.. but they cost too much to grow...

It's fun and they are BEAUTIFUL...

BUT.. it's a rich man's hobby...

I pay $14 a gallon of diesel to generate electricity...

FUCK VEGGING...

But maybe next summer I'll veg one or two outside in 24hrs of sunlight for 2 months and change.. and just bring them in to flower...

indoors... I am SOG Fuct style all the way...

Bowl?

Gypsy style... makes your heart race and shit....












First we fins a Juicy Fruity bud...

















Then we put in the BIGGER bowl...

















Then we break out some Juicy Fuity Kief...

























and we PILE it on top of the Juicy Fruity bud....
























and then.... LIGHT IT UP... and pass it around...


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and then.... LIGHT IT UP... and pass it around...


I'd like a hit of that


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

it's still going...


----------



## rbahadosingh (Aug 15, 2009)

i am a new hydro grower but have done sog a few times in soil. my newest grow is a 64 plant ebb and flow sog. the link is in my signature. My grow is going well above par and is exceeding my expectations in every way possible. if i knew hydro was so beneficial and easy i would have started a long time ago. after doing hydro this go round i dont think i will ever go back to soil unless growing outdoors and even then i would rather figure out a way to do hydro outside than to go back to soil. i also have 13 plants outside right now going in soil. i would love for some of you to check out my grow and let me know your opinnions. maybe help me out with things that i could be doing better and such. the link is down below. check it out if you get a chance. happy growing to all.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 15, 2009)

DAMMM GYPSY nice kife hit!!!! Is that ur cindy?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Juicy fruit... with juicy fruit kief..


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 15, 2009)

Is lollipoping worth it? I just grow out my full clones so it is like little plant's! Could someone explain how to do it and when should I trim them down?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

first off........fdd said gypsy had a "very nice grow" everyone. so, look out for the ego trip. 

it's what happened to me! al was all.....polishin my balls one day and it went straight to my head. hell i'm still recovering




trouble9039 said:


> > Is lollipoping worth it?
> 
> 
> absolutely!!
> ...


gypsy will dig up pics for you if he feels like it. and i trim at 2 weeks and again at 4 weeks. bottom 1/3-ish is gone and anything that tries to grow out and away from the mainstalk gets "dealt with, tuite suite"


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Is lollipoping worth it? I just grow out my full clones so it is like little plant's! Could someone explain how to do it and when should I trim them down?



My buddy claims to like the EXTRA ounce or so he gets by NOT PRUNING...

I argue with him... but I have never been able to prove to him that I get that ounce up top...

He believes that I would get what I get PLUS the fluff... I disagree...

As for how and when...

I use Al B. Fuct's Method...

Trim the lower 3rd and anything that grows more than one inch... no branches allowed... at cloning and again by week 2 or 3 of 12/12...

Some strains do really really well... some not...

Bugs really knows this stuff.. he's experimented quite a bit with one vs the other... if I am not mistaken...

In all honesty... I think it is a preference of styles.. what works better with YOUR hand...

But I am a FIRM BELIEVER that buds grown in the shade are of lower quality/weight...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > As for how and when...
> >
> > I use Al B. Fuct's Method...
> 
> ...


AMEN BROTHER!!!!!! sing it from the mountaintops


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> first off........fdd said gypsy had a "very nice grow" everyone. so, look out for the ego trip.
> 
> it's what happened to me! al was all.....polishin my balls one day and it went straight to my head. hell i'm still recovering


Yeah... but you started by being all WEED BARON and shit...

Here I am .. a year later and still calling myself a newb... notice a difference????

Plus... only I know how scared I am of killing those poor plants...

Everyday I wake up expecting DOOM AND GLOOM..

LUCK alone has made that grow possible...

Any skills I claim... have to be limited to reading the pH and PPM gage on the dashboard...




> gypsy will dig up pics for you if he feels like it.


Wish more people had a key to AL's galleries....












this from....


https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/94811-al-b-faqt.html






bugsrnme said:


> bugsrnme
> 
> 
> 
> ...







CALIGIRL said:


> CALIGIRL
> 
> 
> 
> ...









Al B Fuct said:


> Al B. Fuct
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ​ 








> and i trim at 2 weeks and again at 4 weeks. bottom 1/3-ish is gone and anything that tries to grow out and away from the mainstalk gets "dealt with, tuite suite"


Yeah.. like he says...


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 15, 2009)

I love u guys man.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

omg i never thought of it that way.....galleries! lmfao i thought you were just on his dick and had them all saved on your desktop. oops , my bad!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> I love u guys man.


 pipe down you!!!!! 

and the whole weed baron thing was a joke al started and he and i and of all people.....sparky, were having so much fun with it and sparky never gave it up. he is to blame for the whole thing. sparkster. and me ego got a lil teensy weensy bit carried away.......kinda.


anyway your a butthole


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> omg i never thought of it that way.....galleries! lmfao i thought you were just on his dick and had them all saved on your desktop. oops , my bad!


He left the link on the very first post...

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html




Al B. Fct said:


> See my gallery for pics of the op in action as well as pix of clones in rockwool cubes and clonebox details.



 ​ ​


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 15, 2009)

Ok so leave the top 3 to 4 knods? Do The cloas actually get larger than not trimming? So they don't get trimmed off right at the steam, it looks like I leave A little stub of the off shoot's?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

here's how I do mine...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

and the next in line for the firing squad......


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok so take them off right at the steam! sweet, I can't wait to give it A try! Do you top them at all to stunt vertical growth?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 15, 2009)

why would you want to top single cola plants?


topping makes more than one


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> ok so take them off right at the steam! sweet, I can't wait to give it A try! Do you top them at all to stunt vertical growth?



Well... I have cut them RIGHT AT THE STEM... but I have also left a "nub"

In the cases where I left the "nub" I ended up with with some smaller "golfball" sized nugs...

But I gotta say nothing compares to the top cola of a "truely stripped" lollipop...

As for topping... that is not a good way to control height...

I recommend you do that by appropriate sized clones...

Sativas usually 3x in size while the Indicas 2x in size...

At least that has been MY experience with the strains I have.. which are mostly bagseed...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 15, 2009)

ok thanks! I have been wanting to give it A try..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

Have you ever read Al B. Fuct's threads...

Get a harvest every 2 weeks

A batch of clones in rockwool

Al B. FAQt 

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/12071-noobs-if-you-fail-plan.html

https://www.rollitup.org/newbie-central/10004-how-not-grow-dope.html

Everything I know and have done in my grow has come 100% from his threads...

His illustrations alone answer 75% of the questions...



Al B. Fuct said:


> See my gallery for pics of the op in action as well as pix of clones in rockwool cubes and clonebox details.


I followed his recipe with GREAT success from day one...

I started with 1x 600w and grew progressively until I achieved the same exact results he did.. except I used 4x 600w instead of 2x 1Kw

There are quite a few grows doing Single cola SOG with 400w and getting AWESOME results...

Have you seen Xare's?



https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210779-400-watt-2-liter-hempy.html




Xare said:


> Flowering day 33:






Xare said:


> Here is the Veg Chamber:
> 
> On the right of this pic you see a basil clone in hempy and my mini bubble cloner with 4 cuttings in it.
> 
> ...







Xare said:


> Checking Trichs of another plant day 62:


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 15, 2009)

That is great! I have heard about al but never read anything! Thanks I will check it out, everything else I do great just was nervous about going to far on trimming.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 15, 2009)

you're missing a great, educational informational thread.


out of all the threads on RIU to read....i would probably recommend AL's thread first


its so much knowledge in that thread....talks about everything and not just SoG techniques...

FLIR, how to 'use' your money, etc etc


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> its so much knowledge in that thread....talks about everything and not just SoG techniques...
> 
> FLIR, how to 'use' your money, etc etc




How not to grow dope


----------



## Xare (Aug 15, 2009)

There is alot of RIU members work in my grow.

Thanks for all the help guys


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

this place is full of helpfull people.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> this place is full of helpfull people.


and W33D B4r0nZ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and W33D B4r0nZ...


 har dee har har......i get it!  i have turned over a new leaf dammit.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 15, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> har dee har har......i get it!  i have turned over a new leaf dammit.



way to take the blame...

I didn't use any names...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> way to take the blame...
> 
> I didn't use any names...


we all know who you meant


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey gypsy I can't get to al's link's! It keeps telling me there is A error....


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

nevermind! I found it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

ya but what he doesn't tell you is that even when you find it there's like 13 pages of pics and it takes a while to find what your looking for. maybe i will save all the good ones so i can be sooooooo f'n helpfull like the gypsy


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I just know by heart...

The hydroton flood level and Al B. ROCKS are on page 1...

the ventilation and light trap are on page 6...

Those are the most used ones...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I just know by heart...
> 
> The hydroton flood level and Al B. ROCKS are on page 1...
> 
> ...


If you were a women I would fuck you all over the place


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

ah what the hell.....give it to him anyway!!!!! gypsies are freaks ya know!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> If you were a women I would fuck you all over the place


If I was a woman, I'd be a lesbian...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

me too.....


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

LOL! Nice pic!!!! Here you go gypsy this is the average top size that I get without lollipop'n..... Not bad but all the lower bud's suck.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

I hate trimming those tiny little things...... other than that, I use em for cooking


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

here is Al's comparison...




Al B. Fuct said:


> ​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> LOL! Nice pic!!!! Here you go gypsy this is the average top size that I get without lollipop'n..... Not bad but all the lower bud's suck.



without ANY training or lollippop?

looks like a good attempt at single cola without any lollipopping to me


what strain is that?

apparently that strain screams single cola plants....

that or unless you flowered under 12"


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I gotta say.. even at half throttle, the SOG just keeps on giving...



























Here's some from the last batch... Out of the racks and into paper bags...


Sativas Dried and ready for jars...







Indicas dried and ready for jars...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

you suck. i wont see another harvest till late next month due to my experimenting and light leaks. bummer.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> LOL! Nice pic!!!! Here you go gypsy this is the average top size that I get without lollipop'n..... Not bad but all the lower bud's suck.


You said it...

I bet you would've had every gram that you got, if not more, but ALL up top... if you had lollipoped...

But that is a damn good start...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks! Ya I really just throw away the lower because I am lazy! We do cook but never thought of saying it... And this is under 2- 400's over the whole system, and I just got me some new ballast and going to 2- 600's! I have 2-1000w ballast also but way to expensive to run for me.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

That was Super Skunk


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> you suck. i wont see another harvest till late next month due to my experimenting and light leaks. bummer.


Wait..

YOU fuck up... and I suck???

I've been experimenting too...

another 7 weeks and I should be digging into these...


Pretty *"Sativica"* trees...










Branches already falling over...

Time to give Spiderman a call...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry but FU#$ that! I hate trimming mine as it is I won't flower full plant's again, I started growing bag seed and flowering full plant's but never again.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

it was an experiment...

I think it will work out...

But I am a SOG kinda guy...

But Bugs knows.. I started with miniatures...

I've been "playing the field"...

And so far the only thing to beat a SOG is a VERT SOG...:clao:


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 16, 2009)

yes! those are very nice systems and would love to build 1. But I am happy with my system, it does the job.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

someone help!!!!!!!

bitches are taking over my tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 16, 2009)

Like your grow LB

like your name too

Loud


Blunts

LoudBlunts


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

someone need to lay off the medicine....hehehehehehe

lb i can help you but they willl look like ethiopian plants when i get through with em.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> someone help!!!!!!!
> 
> bitches are taking over my tent!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WooT WooT...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

So I am NOT suggesting anyone go out and buy one of these @ $5K...

BUT I know you can hire a welder to build the structure...

MAYBE one hour's labor...

True Aluminum stock is not cheap... neither is steel (heavy!)

But the sheer number of clones per light shoots the gram per watt through the roof...

I am sure you guys all know https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/149998-heaths-flooded-tube-vertical.html ...

Heath got 2.1 g/w out of a single 600HPS, no air cooling... 1 continuous pump... 86 lollies...

This thing holds 192...

It could easily be made to 96 lollies and 1x 600 or 192 and 2x 600...

Like I said.. at 5 grand.. it's not worth it...

What I am trying to illustrate is that the big g/w numbers come with big numbers of zero veg lollies...

ok... enough gypsy for a bit....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

i love it. and we are all silly for not going as big as possible. that's going big all right. now i'm curious and have to read....yet another fucking thread. i hate you gypsy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> Like your grow LB
> 
> like your name too
> 
> ...


LOL thanks bro

for some reason only cali heads get my name

lol

weed so stank.....that LOUD!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> someone need to lay off the medicine....hehehehehehe
> 
> lb i can help you but they willl look like ethiopian plants when i get through with em.



i guess i forgot to mention i already tried to ehtiopian them

but you know how those pesky aero promotes growth and shit....not to mention damn cold water via chiller






these are the BEFORE pictures when i lollipop...the last set of pics are only 1 week into flower


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

i got too greedy...i normally like to flip the switch at 12" for 2FT single cola plants...


but fuck!!!!! these bitches crept up on me 

i guess i will have to flower at 6" when it comes to my new diesels


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

The picture is NOT Heaths system...

His looks like this...



Heath Robinson said:


> *And with the res full and the water returning from the vert.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

i'm already reading it you pic happy gypsy!!!! and i hear ya on the aero lb. i just updated my new thread with pics of the recovery. can hardly tell they were chopped at all.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

yea i just went and commented.


aero-incredible

lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

does anybody have anything negative to say about these:

http://www.hydrofanatics.com/sun-sheets-2-x-4-p-781.html

i want to line my SoG cab that i built with them.


the b & w poly/panda film on my mother & daughter side is already turning/fading colors from the heat





you can disregard my backup mothers that i have been neglecting


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

i hate panda film. i'm going to paint everything flat white like i should have a long time ago. mine cracked and faded from the 1k's

but that shit looks cool. my reflective bubble wrap shit lasts forever.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I don;t.. have anything bad to say about that...

But I have come to LOVE REFLECTIX...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

ya, that stuff!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

well see, i was gonna paint it flat white or use reflectix....

buttttt in my mind, i would think that should be hard to wipe down, if need be


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

zactly!!!!!! wipe them walls down.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

plus that reflectix shit is supposed to be insulating right?


well that would be too much insulation as i built the cab from scratch and already insulated the cab 'inside the walls'

here are some pics if i sound confusing







then i put a panel over the insulation:


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> well see, i was gonna paint it flat white or use reflectix....
> 
> buttttt in my mind, i would think that should be hard to wipe down, if need be


Not really... imagine bubble wrap that has plastic over the bubbles on both sides...

I just wipe it with a rag...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

so what do yall think?

cover the walls with some mylar? or get those sun sheets?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

Why is "too much insulation" a bad thing?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

its not necessarily a bad thing.... however the cab is insulated in 1.5" of polyshield....


lol


keep in mind the flowering side is 2x4 with a 1k watter in that sucker

heat is gonna be a problem, that is why i've spoiled the cab with an icebox so i can remove all the heat plus provide a/c


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 16, 2009)

icebox in the cab.....who's mr fancy now?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

insulation is not going to cause to be hotter... I don't think..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> insulation is not going to cause to be hotter... I don't think..



lol thas what insulation is for...to keep temps stable whether cold or hot in the cab

just like your house....its heavily insulated to keep you warm in the winter and keep the cool air in the summer


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> icebox in the cab.....who's mr fancy now?




lol just you wait..... im about to do away with my window shaker (a/c) and go full watercooling with iceboxes in the cab and the tent


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 16, 2009)

Hey folks. Just wanted to show off a picture from the White Rhino harvest post I just did in my Journal.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

here's a little imagination pictures for bugs and gypsy (and of course the rest of yall)





 

the red paint looking shit is not actually red paint nor is it pink (you assholes). Its Redgard.... its a waterproofing membrane i did it so i can have some relief if i have a leak 





water leak trials. holds 25 gallons if needed to. (yes i painted over the redgard with black...im anal about that shit....didnt match  )






drawer slides that attaches to the wood tray that holds the flood tables allowing me to pull out when maintenance time comes, pruning, etc etc



last but not least...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

so what ya think guys?


btw, SpruceZeus....great job!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 16, 2009)

I still vote for the reflectix..

You didn;t convince that insulations adds heat...


But that set up looks really god..

Looks lke you took your time...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 16, 2009)

oh no buddy, not saying the reflectix adds heat


im just saying, i already crammed a 1k in there (2x4 mind you) soooo i did some testing....with the current insulation it already gets hot in there

i just think more insulation will not help at all....

of course when i finalize the icebox in the cab and finish testing trials.... it really wont make much a difference huh?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

I doubt reflectix will make or break your heat issues bro... I could be wrong...

But I think if you can maintain temp, insulation ain't gonna hurt you... I think...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

thanks for the help!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

please dont flame me for asking....


but what do yall think about getting some LEDs for veggin the mothers and daughters?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

MAYBE for your clones...

I broke out the *35 watt* HPS for my clones today......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

i just want something that doesnt have sooo much heat

my damn tt96 sunleaves nova isnt THAT hot....but still hot enough to where i need ventilation in that section of the cab.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

anyone that says fluoros are not hot, have not used them...

My T5s won't scorch skin like the HPS, but in an closed space, it's PLENTY HOT...

I forget which model I have but it's the 8 bulb 4'... Pioneer something..

But I am not sure any less light would suit my needs anyways... I like BIG/THICK clones...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

hell yea...those that use multi cfl because they dont want heat from HID lights are seriously misguided as those little ballast in the cfl add up and get HOT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


cmon gypsy say you approve so i can get me some LEDs


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 17, 2009)

well i dont see why not for clones. moms, not sure. but arent they just too damned expensive still?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

well yea they are expensive

but when i take into account of me using my regular t5 light in the veg chamber now.... and the cost of adding a fan for extraction....i think it pretty much evens out.


not to mention.... Bugs you musta forgot im also a computer nerd....so i guess if i wanted i could put together a LED array for half the price


but i've seen some decent systems for about 150-200


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh ya, that's right. you is be a tad bit tech savy. well right on.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

but then my stoner-ness kicks in. and i can see me being lazy

damn i just dont want my damn panda to fade


SIGH!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 17, 2009)

oh god , we've got issues around here. fuck the panda right in it's malotto ass!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

word to big bird 


gypsy probably got a couple as pet guardians of his grow


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)




----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

LMAO fucking priceless!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> ...
> 
> 
> gypsy probably got a couple as pet guardians of his grow



There are always those protecting us...








































and those who are protected...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

if you sit a pot cookie in front of them, will they come alive?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

some of them like beer & wine...

but I am sure the kids like cookies...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

that garden and the statues are being attacked by some kind of beetle... it's eating all the wood...

they wont last much longer... unfortunately...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

like how locust eat up crops and shit?


seriously?

thas crazy yo


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 17, 2009)

that really is sad.....those are priceless works of art. its a shame noone cares enough to do something about it. to bad there arent nomadic gypsy type people up there who claim to care about everything till shit gets eaten by bugs, then their all ""circle of life -n- shit"


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

*instigating 


YEA!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> So I am NOT suggesting anyone go out and buy one of these @ $5K...
> 
> BUT I know you can hire a welder to build the structure...
> 
> ...


 
I just like to grow big plants and


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

theloadeddragon said:


> I just like to grow big plants and



Yeah... that system is not for big plants... it's for lots of little ones...


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 17, 2009)

SOG is ok..... I will do some more before my growing career is over (NEVER!)


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 17, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> here's a little imagination pictures for bugs and gypsy (and of course the rest of yall)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 



Didn't you start this project alittle while back? How is it all working for you?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

Yes i did brother, but money troubles set me way back...i should be on track to open the cab back up in the fall/winter time which is slowly approaching


so i just been growing in the tent.

i've decided instead of me running 2 ballast like last time when i did have a cab (it was prebuilt and collapsed) 

im just gonna buy one of these






wire one of my ballast to it and have it power 2 different reflectors (one in the tent and one in the cab) every 12 hours

so essentially the ballast will run 24/7 switching 12 on and off to each reflector

and i will put the cab's ballast in storage for backup if my ballast fails


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 17, 2009)

Good call! I thought I remember'd seeing you build that, what went wrong?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

both ballast are 1000watters with hortilux super blue dual arc bulbs

the tent's reflector is a cool star plus. 

the reflector for the cab is a Super Sun 2. im trying something different with the cab as I can control temps better in the tent for some reason (the cab is fully insulated). Im going with a Super Sun 2 reflector and a Sun shield for the reflector as well as an icebox (which i have already). Im going to need something like an a/c in my cab to control that beasty 1000watts and air cooling just doesnt cut it in a 2x4 space. The icebox is the smallest 'a/c' with additional benefits.

when i get my money right and get all the kinks out, the tent will eventually be on an icebox as well and i will put my window shaker a/c in storage as i blv my iceboxes and 1.5hp chiller will STILL be more efficient and less power useage than a window a/c...while still allowing me more room for expansion if i so feel like it


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> Good call! I thought I remember'd seeing you build that, what went wrong?


no monies!!!!!

lol i need to get one of those money trees in my garden or something so i can start growing some money...lol


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

and if you are referring to my older cab.....

what went wrong?

that prebuilt POS collapsed on me. from that point on (2-3 years ago) i vowed to never buy prebuilt furniture again.

fake ass wood being used to built storage cabinets and shit

UGH!!!


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 17, 2009)

I hear you there! I may very well have to pull the plug on mine, I may not have A job at the end of the week!!! I am trying not to have it come to that..


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 17, 2009)

that blow's!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

hell yea.


sorry to hear about your job man.....that may mean you need to step up production


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> that blow's!



I foresee a beautiful SOG garden in your near future...








​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

LOL @ gypsy!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

what do you guys think about next gen ballast?


http://www.plantitearth.com/whats-hot/nextgen-electronic-ballast.aspx


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 17, 2009)

Looks fancy..

I like the "multi outlets"... mh/hps... 110v/220v...

Yeah I like it...

But a bit pricey ..eh?!?!?!

But I must say I LIKE THE DUAL WATTAGE 400w/600w...

There's plenty of times when a 400 is enough to start..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

hell yea its pricey!!!


they are supposed to be 'new'


i like the small form factor

but fucking pricey!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 17, 2009)

she just dont wanna listen..... i tried to tell her to stay away from the light!!! i even moved it just about all the way up. she's the biggest girl



no burn, no nada







looks like imma have to drop the aero system itself!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 18, 2009)

god damn.....i love aero. just love it. i beat my bitches with wads of duct tape filled with white fly eggs when they dont listen.

just a thought!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

lol thanks for the suggestion bro!!!


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 18, 2009)

Ok I have the nextgen 400/600w ballast and love them! They do put off some heavy RF atleast in the room ... I am gonna keep it going until I run out of fund's! The nextgen's I feel are alot nicer than the quantum's or the lumatex. I have 2 400w lumatex sitting here that I replaced with the next gen! My buddy has the quantum's and say's they are ok.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

so how does the 400w or 600w work?

you just choose an outlet that is dedicated to 400w or 600w?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

and im gonna have to stand up for my lumatek, trouble...lol 

dont start nothing wont be nothing 

i love my 1000w purple ballast with the 5 year warranties (the newer models are way better than the old silver models)

i heard the brand new models have the dim feature like quantum.

i want to make a third ballast purchase sooner or later.....still debating if i want a 3rd lumatek or should i mix a nextgen in there


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 18, 2009)

LOL! I loved my lumatex at 1 point also.... It is A swich on the side that you flip, and it accepts A bunch of socket end config's also. I feel that it run's cooler than my lumatex and start's faster. But that is only my opinion! I paid 240.00 for each of them so I really couldn't go wrong, but now with work who know's were it will go. The nextgen's also have A 5 yr warr.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

see...i've been hearing both sides of the arguments lumatek vs nextgen....and while some say they like their nextgen .....

i've seen majority of votes say they still like their lumatek over the nextgen from personal testing they have done. (they bought both)

shit iono man...im on the fence.... the only thing im not liking is a fan on the ballast. fans can malfunction and they make noise. The best e/digi ballast uses no fan at all....

but hell....couldnt hurt to try them out. could always ebay it if i really didnt like. but i doubt i will hate it so much to get rid of it


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 18, 2009)

I love mine! And yes everybody like's diffrent ones! I love mine and it is working great. If you are happy with the lumatex I would stay with those, mine were humming real bad and it was annoying that is why I had changed over.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

im going to take your advice on the 400/600watt

nice for vegging!

and im probably going to try out the 1k nextgen as i already have 2 lumatek 1k anyways. cant hurt to go offbrand one time or another for at least to get my own opinion

thanks for your help and input


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 18, 2009)

one other thing.... how loud is the fan? the ballast period? noisy?


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 18, 2009)

Not A prob! I am gonna get another for my mother's if I can afford it when that time comes


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 19, 2009)

......I dont have any cool gadgets to talk about................Look at what I can do!................cool huh?...............What's that? not cool?!?!?!?!?!..........


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello Fellow SOG growers 

I'm at 8 weeks into my 2nd flowering with 14 plants from 4 different strains of bag seed. 

I am a bit concerned about how some of the buds are stretching. 

My temps have been peaking around 85-86 during lights on (grrr), and am wondering if that's what's causing the stretch? 

I have an air cooled 400 watt that's set about 10" above the tops of the plants.

I just finished harvesting 5 other plants from this batch that didn't stretch at all. Though those were from a very indica leaning mother...

The first 4 attached images show the stretching (upper and lower parts of some plants)
The next 2 images show a couple of plants that don't seem to be stretching much
Then an image of the flower tray as it is now and an image of one of the previously harvested plants showing no stretching.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2009)

i've heard heat can cause that....


but i've also heard, if you have a big difference between your night and day time temps, that will cause alot of the stretching as well


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2009)

by the way, those look like some nice candidates for some nice chunky SOG plants.

wow. stout little 2L coke bottle colas


----------



## Ahzweepay (Aug 19, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> by the way, those look like some nice candidates for some nice chunky SOG plants.
> 
> wow. stout little 2L coke bottle colas



Thanks - can't wait till they finish 

The day/night temps vary a bit, but are generally ~77 during lights out and up to 86 lights on.

I'm thinking of trying a 250watt in place of the 400 I currently have...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL, ohh poor bugs! Yes your icons are kool....


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)

LB.. my sealed digi ballast runs every bit as hot as my magnetic...

But my 2 ballasts with the fan and "open" design run COOL to the touch...

But they are not suitable for high moisture environments like green houses...

They can also get dust inside.. I just pop my case open and blow some air every once in a while...

Since I operate low humidity, I like the "fan cooled" ballasts... they're just "cool"...


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 19, 2009)

How is it going gypsy?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 19, 2009)

ty gypsy.... im really thinking about trying the unit on the strength of its size.... i just dont wanna hear no buzzing noise


heat isnt a factor as its most universal across the board...i cant remember but i think its like 2.54 or some shit per watt of btu that is given off....so a 1000watter will give off 3500 or so btu of heat... regardless of mag or digi....however mags do tend to get a tad bit hotter


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)




----------



## bobalu (Aug 19, 2009)

Im looking to start my second SOG attempt. I have 4 3x3' trays and plan to fill them with alaskan ice clones every 2 weeks in rockwool... the main thing im trying to decide on is what kind of lighting I should use? i already have 4 400watt HPS but have been wanting to try the 8 bulb T5 high output fluorescents, does anybody know how much light i will be loosing if i try the fluoros? i want to harvest about 8-14 ozs everys 2 weeks in 3x3 trays if thats possible?
Your help will be much appreciated!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 19, 2009)

bobalu said:


> > Im looking to start my second SOG attempt. I have 4 3x3' trays and plan to fill them with alaskan ice clones every 2 weeks in rockwool... the main thing im trying to decide on is what kind of lighting I should use?
> 
> 
> H.I.D.
> ...


go with your 400's unless you wanna upgrade to 600's. you'll be glad you did. the t-5's are good for vegging or clones but please dont flower anything with them. some of us are required by law to fuck with you if you do.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)

What he said....^^^

I say to expect 1g/w *max* until you get dialed in...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 19, 2009)

gypsy i gotta ask....wtf is that thing? (your avatar) it's cool. and why cant i copy and past from lolcats or anywhere else? i have to save it , upload it and then i can copy and paste. but it seems like you do it all willy nilly!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 19, 2009)

Not sure bro... just some dude with snow on his head...

And I just copy and paste man... some places lock me out... but all in all..

I just highlight, copy & paste..


----------



## Dr. 3qom (Aug 20, 2009)

Hello everybody, Im starting my first grow operation (a big one). Room is 18x8x8 for veg and 18x10x8 for flower. 2 4x8 trays in veg and 3 4x8 trays in flower. each tray has its own 70 gl res with pump and airstones. each tray has 2 magnum hoods with 1000 metals in veg and 1000 hps in flower. 4000 watts in veg and 6000 watts in flower. I have one 8 in. max fan sucking air out of 2 hoods. and a 6 in can bringging cool air in the hood. i got 8 in hepa filter bringing air into room. Merlin for water filteration with tall boy. room is all covered with panda, and diamond cut maylar. ballasts are 1000 watt lumeteks. trees are going to be in rockwool with hydroton spread around the tray at 2 inch thickness. I need all the help i can get with what nuts to go with and best place to get clones? please remember this is my first time...pics will come soon.


----------



## bobalu (Aug 20, 2009)

well id hate to get fucked with for usin fluoros haha... i never used them but when u read about those damn T5s it sounds just as strong, but i have decided to upgrade to 600hps.. thanks againill be posting pictures soon enough


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 20, 2009)

Dr. 3qom said:


> Hello everybody, Im starting my first grow operation (a big one). Room is 18x8x8 for veg and 18x10x8 for flower. 2 4x8 trays in veg and 3 4x8 trays in flower. each tray has its own 70 gl res with pump and airstones. each tray has 2 magnum hoods with 1000 metals in veg and 1000 hps in flower. 4000 watts in veg and 6000 watts in flower. I have one 8 in. max fan sucking air out of 2 hoods. and a 6 in can bringging cool air in the hood. i got 8 in hepa filter bringing air into room. Merlin for water filteration with tall boy. room is all covered with panda, and diamond cut maylar. ballasts are 1000 watt lumeteks. trees are going to be in rockwool with hydroton spread around the tray at 2 inch thickness. I need all the help i can get with what nuts to go with and best place to get clones? please remember this is my first time...pics will come soon.


 sounds like a grow to remember. try reflectix instead of panda or mylar. they both roll and crack and the panda fades. it takes about a year (it did for me) for it to mess up. and as far as the nutes go. simple is better. gh 3 part. get that down and go from there. i would suggest adding flouralicous plus and kool bloom.



bobalu said:


> > well id hate to get fucked with for usin fluoros haha...
> 
> 
> and we'd hate to oblige!
> ...


good luck to both of you and welcome to the show!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 22, 2009)

Here's my DWC Sog. Im on a drive by pixel spree.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 22, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> Here's my DWC Sog. Im on a drive by pixel spree.


 



Nice!!!!


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 22, 2009)

Thanks trouble. Much apprechiated. Its come along way.


----------



## trouble9039 (Aug 22, 2009)

I am still trying to get some root's! I just got A new batch in my tray and some in my cloner for future mothers! Glad to see your's is going good....


----------



## dirtysteve (Aug 25, 2009)

Well here I am 24 of 24 clones in rockwool rooted and into the first flood tray. They have been in there for a week now. I lost two for no apparent reason. Maybe roots didn't get down into the flood line. Whatever. So now I have 22 clones in the flowering room and thriving like mad. Man I have a feeling this is going to be the longest 2 months of my life. Oh well. Good things come to those who wait. I am still scared to toss up any pics. Maybe that will pass. Hope everyone else is doing well.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Aug 25, 2009)

doing GREAT....

Time will fly...

the real bitch is trimming....

have fun


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 26, 2009)

the worse for me was having EMPTY TRAYS... waiting for their "time" to get filled...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

is it me? or is it easier and much less tedious for trimming single colas.


i stopped complaining when i went single colas


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 26, 2009)

once you trim a whole crop of colas you have just become a trim snob and will scoff at any other type of bud. at least i did


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

cosign!!!!!!!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 26, 2009)

I need to read before I post.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 26, 2009)

where's the fun in that?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 26, 2009)

lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 26, 2009)

i was gonna get a 250 mh for my moms but i'm wondering if a 150 would cut it. i only need cuttings every 3 weeks. but the cfl's just aint gettin it anymore.


----------



## dirtysteve (Aug 26, 2009)

I have a 250MH on mine Bugs, and it has cuts ready in three weeks. But they are better at 4 weeks. I only take cuttings every 4 weeks so It is perfect for me. 5 mothers give 24 nice babies then bounce back great in three weeks, nice fat SOG cuttings in 4 weeks.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 26, 2009)

LOL man Trim Snob.


----------



## Dubsack (Aug 26, 2009)

onthedl0008 said:


> LOL man Trim Snob.


i like trim...

Since were talk cuttings? and SOG..this fits i think.

...ok guys im tryin to do a 10 SOG site perpetual harvest 10 week process(2 clones every other week)....now do i need a mother for suitable clones. or can i grow from a seed, clone and clone my clones and toss moma??(in reference to SOG tech) i got my growspace suitable for vegging(70 w M/H, 3 40 watt CFLS) ,cloning(2, 40 watt CFLS) and flowering(1000HPS), but i dont have room for a big mommy too grow aswell (space will be found if necessary)..i'll post pics of my spot as soon as i figure out my ventilation/Co2 so the ceiling isnt hanging in our way ..... but guys i know theres one of u that can give a me a clean difinitive answer or the pro's and cons of cloning clones for SOG!!

Clone-10 site five gal aero
Veg-10 site ten gal aer0
Flower- 10 site 15 gal aero

No RO yet...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 26, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> I have a 250MH on mine Bugs, and it has cuts ready in three weeks. But they are better at 4 weeks. I only take cuttings every 4 weeks so It is perfect for me. 5 mothers give 24 nice babies then bounce back great in three weeks, nice fat SOG cuttings in 4 weeks.


 awesome....i'm picking up a 250 mh/hps self enclosed doohickey to fire up the mums and the clones. but they gotta be ready at 3 weeks. it should work out ok.


onthedl0008 said:


> LOL man Trim Snob.


 hehehehehehehe, you know what i mean.


Dubsack said:


> > i like trim...
> 
> 
> well , that's dirty!
> ...


 as long as you have a veg area/station then you have cuttings and are good to go! period!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 26, 2009)

the downside is that if you lose a batch then you have just lost your genetics and must start from scratch. or attempt to re-veg flowering plants/cuttings. wich can be done but folks struggle and fail at this constantly. moms are just easier. but i get it....space dictates much of the rules of our individual grow ops.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Aug 26, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> the downside is that if you lose a batch then you have just lost your genetics and must start from scratch. or attempt to re-veg flowering plants/cuttings. wich can be done but folks struggle and fail at this constantly. moms are just easier. but i get it....space dictates much of the rules of our individual grow ops.


100% I agree.
I was running my op clone to clone for a while. But one timer failure and I lost my GH Cheese mom, fucking tragic. 
Now I don't fuck around, until clones are well rooted in their medium, I don't consider them plants.


----------



## rawkus (Aug 26, 2009)

SOG trichs http://txbone.blogspot.com/ seems to be magnified buds. Shit is so dope! looks so weird


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 26, 2009)

rawkus said:


> SOG trichs http://txbone.blogspot.com/ seems to be magnified buds. Shit is so dope! looks so weird


yes, those are the crystals on the buds that contain the thc that gets us high. thats how we know when to harvest. they go from clear to cloudy to amber and give you a different high depending on when you chop em'. cool huh?! 
you might wanna read up in the grow faq. there are lots of awesome things in there. sometimes on here we tend to be a tad on the impatient side and ruthless with the sarcasm.

good luck


----------



## Dubsack (Aug 27, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> awesome....i'm picking up a 250 mh/hps self enclosed doohickey to fire up the mums and the clones. but they gotta be ready at 3 weeks. it should work out ok.
> 
> hehehehehehehe, you know what i mean.
> 
> as long as you have a veg area/station then you have cuttings and are good to go! period!





bugsrnme said:


> the downside is that if you lose a batch then you have just lost your genetics and must start from scratch. or attempt to re-veg flowering plants/cuttings. wich can be done but folks struggle and fail at this constantly. moms are just easier. but i get it....space dictates much of the rules of our individual grow ops.


Bugs! do u think im runnin enough light for my veg and clone cause i dont know what your working with but that seem like a solid amout of M/h! props on the the intel i got kind of a genetics bank in the form of seed...yes droppin a phenotype would blow.. but the next one may be the goods..? so i think i can survive without a mother.....but i'm givin it heavy consideration...why survive when you can thrive!....


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

> i got my growspace suitable for vegging(70 w M/H, 3 40 watt CFLS)


sounds good enough but idk dick about cfl's. but that does seem sufficient.


> ,cloning(2, 40 watt CFLS)


no problem there. clones dont need shit other than to be convinced it's daylight out.


> and flowering(1000HPS),


perfect. a grand will cover a 4x4 perfectly or a 4x6 on a light mover perfectly. 4x8 on a mover can be done but the sides will suffer.

i hope my awesomeness is helping.

jk


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

anybody know a good haze?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

super silver and purple....hehehehehehe

i've only seen white widow, sweet god, legends ultimate indica (not saying their hazes) one of the cindy pheno's and a supposed ancestor of purple haze...micanopy madness. http://webehigh.com/index.php?l=1&country=USA&state=Florida 
it's in gainesville florida


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 27, 2009)

hmm super silver is a clone only


i wish i woulda jumped on Rez Dog Super Silver Diesel Haze OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!

check those videos i put in your journal


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

i need to move that thread huh? it really is a journal.
i watched the 1st one. i'll go check out the others now.


----------



## Dubsack (Aug 27, 2009)

bugs...how bout a 3x2 aeropincs system with a completely seperate resevoir...no root accesible water..just that fine, fine, mist.The area of of space is 5x3 ....i am using a cool tube 1 k hps with a digi ballast....so my reused lumens may be minimal but i can keep this thing cold as hell...right? I think this should be suffiiciant for lush growth. i know ventilation and cooling are a big deal with the big light so i gota can fan runnin throught the tube and out my exhaust... sound safe/productive if not im willing to adjust some things?


----------



## Xare (Aug 27, 2009)

What do you get when you cross:

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/109497-sog-growers-wanted.html

With:

https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/59705-hempy-collective.html


?


Answer:





















Hempy-SOG Fusion !!!

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/210779-400-watt-2-liter-hempy.html


----------



## onthedl0008 (Aug 27, 2009)

Nice Xare U should most deffinetely feel like a TRUE Trim snob after ur done trimming that. Good job.


----------



## Xare (Aug 27, 2009)

Yea, I like to be heavy handed with the scissors because I make bubble hash outta the close trim.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

Dubsack said:


> > bugs...how bout a 3x2 aeropincs system with a completely seperate resevoir...
> 
> 
> only issue i see with that is space. you can put your res under the system. otherwise you have to run tubing or a gutter system from the runs to the res.
> ...


the only thing i dont like is the fan running through the light into the exhaust. the cool tube should be sourced and dumped from outside the room. the exhaust should be seperate. that way when you get co2 going and your lights running, your not dumoing all that$$$out your exhaust. or your a.c. for that matter.



Xare said:


> Yea, I like to be heavy handed with the scissors because I make bubble hash outta the close trim.


 very nice bud, i was wondering about that hempy stuff....the theads too long and i said fuck it. now it seemed to me like it was a 5 gallon bucket with a lil bit of water in the bottom with no airstone or something like that.....somebody set me straight, i'm lazy!


----------



## greenearth5 (Aug 27, 2009)

Would haveing 10 or 20 lowrider plants under a 400 HPS be considered a SOG grow?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 27, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> Would haveing 10 or 20 lowrider plants under a 400 HPS be considered a SOG grow?


 plant count and lighting type dont define an sog, so it coulod go either way.
not being a smarty pants but read this.

https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks-197.html#post57183

just the 1st post breaks it down to what an sog actually is. it's defined by the way you run the op and some inique pruning methods. but i'm lazy and didnt wanna type all that.


----------



## Dubsack (Aug 28, 2009)

Werd bugs! both very good recomendo's but you got me thinkin hard about just makin a separate veg/clone chamber and turn my lake into a sea!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 28, 2009)

​


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 28, 2009)

love the helmet.......and ya, gotta love ol' al


----------



## Xare (Aug 28, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> very nice bud, i was wondering about that hempy stuff....the theads too long and i said fuck it. now it seemed to me like it was a 5 gallon bucket with a lil bit of water in the bottom with no airstone or something like that.....somebody set me straight, i'm lazy!



Hempy can be done with any size bucket. I went with 2 liters so I could squeeze them together under my light for a SOG.

And I remembered Al B once said his pots were 1.7 liters. After I cut the top off of my 2 liters to make Hempy's they at least 1.7 liters. 

So I thought if it works for ebb and flow it should work for Hempy. 

I consider vermiculite to be a "must have" for the substrate mix. 25% verm to 75% perlite. 

The root zone above the rez stays perfectly wet with the verm, allowing the roots to propagate the entire bottle. I did one without verm as a test and the roots would mass up just above the rez water line. 

Each individual hempy has its own 2 inch rez. For my small buckets I water one day and skip the next. Alternating with feeding nutes.

By the 2nd day the rez is mostly empty and the plants are drinking from the water trapped in the root zone by the Vermiculite. 

It kinda makes a misty fog that is nutrient rich in the zone above the rez. The pores in between the perlite grains keep 100% humidity. So the roots like to grow happy there.

And just a few tap roots go down into that rez for heavy drinking.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 28, 2009)

hmmmmmm....very interseting. i spose i'll have to do some reading.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 31, 2009)

hello fellow SOGers, im new to sog and just started my grow and whould love any help u guys can give, its a bit different then most: i take 2 cuttings from one of 3 mums every 4 days, they go into the 60 site ezcloner once they get a nice roots comeing out they go into 5inch pots with 100% perlight and into a 2x2 ebb&flow tray were they veg for about a week or tell they look healthy and have a nice root system, then off to the 4x4 flower tent with two 600watters( only one on atm due to heat)..i got the style from the grow bible: ur able to harvest a plant or two every other day when it gets full..all veging/clones/mums is done with a 8 bulb t5 HO lights...i will keep u guys posted..any Q's or heads up on anything?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

well, shit man it sounds like you got it under control....other than the heat. you running cool tubes on the 600's? or a.c. of some sort?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

I am starting to see a few DIY iceboxes popping up...

I'll try to find a link.. I didn't subscribe...

But it's a kick ass idea for a small tent/cab.. instead of ac...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

here's one dude...

https://www.rollitup.org/do-yourself/234834-diy-icebox.html


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

dammmmn

i didnt know more and more folks were DIY'n the icebox..... phatness.... i guess people are realizing water cooling is more efficient..... just those damn chillers are fucking expensive yo!!!!!!!


nice find gypsy!!!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

ya fuck those chillers......a guy gave me a diy on 1.....awesome.
5 gallon bucket inside a mini fridge with freezer, coils...of course and the shelf thingy between the fridge and freezer removed......done! so imma diy my chiller then imma diy my icebox then imma kick my a.c. to the curb.....maybe


----------



## tat2ue (Aug 31, 2009)

I have two 3x8 DIY ebb and flow tables holding 80 net pots on ea table. 40 clones go in one half of the table every 2 weeks and so on and so on ...well look at the pics and you tell me what ya think. I cut 40 lolly pops 2 days ago with a wet bud weight almost 6 lbs after I trimmed and will be doing it again in a cpl weeks and so on and so on and so on


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

pretty...love the coke bottle for reference. what lighting u runnin?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ya fuck those chillers......a guy gave me a diy on 1.....awesome.
> 5 gallon bucket inside a mini fridge with freezer, coils...of course and the shelf thingy between the fridge and freezer removed......done! so imma diy my chiller then imma diy my icebox then imma kick my a.c. to the curb.....maybe


just buy a fucking 2hp chiller and a big honking "coolbox" from SOG...

Don't go starting fires and shit..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

that was low.....and he's expensive...hell they all are......the ice box is only 150 new idk what his cost but the chillers are stupid expensive......imma try it my way. till i get another harvest i can play with the $$$ on. right now my op is everything....unemployed and all.


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

Bro... EVERYTHING is expensive now days...

Money ain;t worth shit anymore... you gotta have piles of it to do anything...

I say go for it... 

You know I was just giving you shit...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

Gypsy is the instigator.... he tried to give me credit cuz he didnt wanna look all cool.... but he really was the one who hyped up SoG to make the damn coolbox

good guy to have in ya corner rooting ya on talking shit


----------



## tat2ue (Aug 31, 2009)

Thats a 2 liter coke bottle by the way. I am running 4 x 1000w Hortilux HPS in 4 cool tubes that are vented from outside the flower room and ballast are outside the room also. Room is cooled by a duct tapped into my main central a/c and supplemental cooling from a 10K btu wall a/c which helps control humidity at the same time it cools. All sections run on 1 main resv and CO2 is supplemented from my natural gas hot water heater exhauste gases.




bugsrnme said:


> pretty...love the coke bottle for reference. what lighting u runnin?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

looking good tat2ue


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> looking good tat2ue


sure is bro...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

soooo Gypsy, you honestly think i should toss out the window a/c and go for a 1/2hp with 2icebox huh huh?


----------



## tat2ue (Aug 31, 2009)

Its still a learning experiance and damn near a full time job..lol


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

tat2ue said:


> Thats a 2 liter coke bottle by the way. I am running 4 x 1000w Hortilux HPS in 4 cool tubes that are vented from outside the flower room and ballast are outside the room also. Room is cooled by a duct tapped into my main central a/c and supplemental cooling from a 10K btu wall a/c which helps control humidity at the same time it cools. All sections run on 1 main resv and CO2 is supplemented from my natural gas hot water heater exhauste gases.


holy fuckin shit man...brilliant. love the co2 application.



tat2ue said:


> Its still a learning experiance and damn near a full time job..lol


damned near.......hmm......give it time. it consumes you.

then you end up some lonely eskimo humpin gay lumberjack or an oppressed techno geek that nobody loves.

not that anyone here fits that description


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> soooo Gypsy, you honestly think i should toss out the window a/c and go for a 1/2hp with 2icebox huh huh?


I couldn't possibly know bro...

I have already started running heaters in my op...

the low outdoor yesterday was 36F... indoors it was 56F inside before I brought the heaters out...

pretty soon I'll fire up the house heaters though.. and things are good to about -30F.. then I have to start adding heaters again...

But if I ran an AC unit all year long like some of you I would certainly invest in a chiller... prolly a way overkill one with a HUGE res... so it would only have to run a little bit...

and seal the room.. and cool the lights as suggested by the icebox website... no ducting... everything right on the hood...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> not that anyone here fits that description













​


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

well i've already invest in some of the icebox equipment got one for the cab.... but im thinking i need to put the tent on one too.


cuz i think im about to run my 1k ballast 24/7 and just switch power to cab/tent reflectors every 12 hours using a timer.

i dont think i wanna keep running my a/c.

so i figure i might as well put both on iceboxes


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

But I would deff go for a BIG WAY OVERKILL chiller...

I know they are not cheap...

but just like a big fan at a lower setting is more efficient than a small fan all out...

a bigger chiller with a thermostat will run for way less time and keep your temps ideal.. even on the hottest of days...

just my opinion...

I'd hate to get a 3/4 hp chiller and wish that I had a 1hp...

so just go for the big honking thing... and use it as ac for your house of need be..lol...

but I would do everything I could to loose the AC...

one of them gas co2 generators... and you're golden...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

well i was thinking a 1/2 hp JBJ cuz they are 120v

and cheaper.

1/2 is what they sell for 2 icebox kit on the icehouse distribution site.


their 1hp is hella more expensive and im not sure if i want something like that hanging out my window, or whatever....what ya think?


plus i may have a basement soon....so thas another reason i didnt want an outside chiller like the chill king...

what ya think?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

I think that if that is what they sell with the kit,.. than you should deff upgrade...

They do their tests in optimum conditions with brand new stuff...

Go at least one size bigger than enough...

that is my opinion...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

i wanna replace my co2 tanks with 2 mini co2 gens

but i aint balling like that


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

what do the gas burner co2 gens cost?
and do they affect temp?


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> what do the gas burner co2 gens cost?
> and do they affect temp?



*HydroGEN Water Cooled CO2 Generator*

http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product2.htm






The HydroGEN is the world's first and only water cooled CO2 generator, capable of removing 86% of the heat produced by burning propane or natural gas.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

something for your room:

http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16175&cat=264&page=1


imma just get two of the smaller ones sooner or later cuz i havent figured out how to use one co2 gen with 2 environments. so imma try to get at least one in the next few weeks or so....maybe not til xmas  http://www.watercooledgardens.com/product.php?productid=16176&cat=264&page=1


what is so cool about them is they are watercooled or can be watercooled....so heat isnt an issue. you can also put them outside the grow room and duct in the co2....

thas the hot shit.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> *HydroGEN Water Cooled CO2 Generator*
> 
> http://www.hydroinnovations.com/product2.htm
> 
> ...



step ya game up brother. they got all new new

icehousedistribution.com


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

yo gypsy all the JBJ chillers i see for 1hp are 220v

i only have 120v


1/2 hp still not good enough?

i like my current jbj chiller 1/10.... thas why i wanna stick with jbj...quiet and energy efficient. they say the 1/2 cools 6k btus of heat or something like that.

i dont think ill be making even that much heat


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

I don't use co2.. prolly never will... so I don't really keep up...

nice to see they have a better unit for a lower price now...


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

I like 220v.. and I like "more power Scotty"...

why not just "make" a 220v line with 2x 110v


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

just pulling ya leg


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I like 220v.. and I like "more power Scotty"...
> 
> why not just "make" a 220v line with 2x 110v




this is where ya gonna have to hold my hand as i have no clue to what you are talking about


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

or get a converter... it's all the same amount of power in the end anyways....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

I am no electrician bro... but from putting together my 220v stuff I can tell you this...

and I am using the terminlogy LOOSELY, like I always do when I don't know what the fuck I am talking about...

a 110v cord with 3 wires has a positive... a "dud".. and a ground...

a 220v cord with 3 wires will have 2 positives and a ground...

...

you can run a 2 wire 110v cause you only need a positive and a ground...

but to get 220v you need 2x 110v wires plus a ground...


then if you want .. you can use one of these....

I have the 50 amp box plugged into the range outlet... 


they also make a 30 am for the dryer outlet...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

yooooo


smart minds think alike


i was looking at this...thinking i can plug it into my dryer line...but then i couldnt be able to use my chiller when i have to wash clothes/dry clothes


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

this:

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326702_200326702


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> this:
> 
> http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326702_200326702


 i like it but you could build it bigger for less than 1/2 the price

and it's nuetral not a dud silly


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

Sure.. that works...

I use my 50 amp on the range outlet... I got a gas stove now... to control my lights...

and I like the 110v controlled 220v relay...

I can switch up to 8x 1k light PLUS fans with a cheapo timer.. knowing that I only have milliamps of current going through it to "activate the relay"...

The relay is like a switch... but intead of flicking it with your finger..

you turn it on and off by applying electricity to it...

so when the timer kicks on... 0.0003 amps go to the relay, which "throws the switch" and allows the 50 amps of 220v to flow...

I got it when I fried the electrical in the room... but before a fire ever happened.. thankfully..


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> ... it's nuetral not a dud silly





GypsyBush said:


> and I am using the terminlogy *LOOSELY*, *like I always do when I don't know what the fuck I am talking about..*.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

change your tampon sally


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

hell nah, wasnt gonna buy that @ bugs.


thanks Gypsy...still freakin lost 

i think ill just stick to the 1/2hp for now as im still only gonna be running 1 1000w light. its just gonna be on 24/7 switching to 2 different reflectors every 12 hours

so i guess ill be good with the 1/2hp and a 50 gallon res


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

i figured out, i'd stop being so dumb

i was wondering how could i use 2 ballast on one 15 amp circuit

well duhhhh just use one ballast and two reflectors on a timer!!!!!!


ahaha now theres thinking out the box!


----------



## GypsyBush (Aug 31, 2009)

good night...




































Lovers:










































































gypsy wood:











By me this:




























LA CHIC:


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

hey! wait a minute......you got a box?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Aug 31, 2009)

good night gypsy


----------



## LoudBlunts (Aug 31, 2009)

good night!


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Aug 31, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> well, shit man it sounds like you got it under control....other than the heat. you running cool tubes on the 600's? or a.c. of some sort?


 
thanks 4 the reply bugsrnme.."under control" no were near that..but im learning alot.no cooltubes or a/c..just two sun master 2 hoods.. temps stay at 84F ,they work very very well they give a deep footprint...

i see u guys are talking about the icebox..i got one and a 1/10hp chiller but i havent really used it because that damn chiller uses some 300 + watts..and i use 120v from one room so with all my gear im almost maxed out...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> .. temps stay at 84F


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 1, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> change your tampon sally



I guess I had just never realized the potential in those moms... 

Does my MILF look ok for end of week 3?


----------



## Drio (Sep 1, 2009)

holy crap.

the only bush i like.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 2, 2009)

very pretty.


----------



## brucetree (Sep 4, 2009)

where are all the sog freaks?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 4, 2009)

WELL, SOME OF US ARE WORKING OUR ASSES OFF.

but most are too high to bother.


----------



## brucetree (Sep 12, 2009)

been slacking for the past few months just got back on track and my flowering plants are just shit, they do well for the first few weeks around week 5 they turn to this. i run the tanks around 1500 and add 250 ml 35% peroxide every few days. ph is pretty stable hardly have to adjust back to 5.8. heres some pics, would be nice to figure this out big waste of money here.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 12, 2009)

they droopiness is overwatering


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 12, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> they droopiness is overwatering


Beat me to it.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 13, 2009)

this is what bugs has been up to

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journal-discussion/226509-bugs-aero-nft-convert.html#post3075631


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Sep 13, 2009)

brucetree said:


> been slacking for the past few months just got back on track and my flowering plants are just shit, they do well for the first few weeks around week 5 they turn to this. i run the tanks around 1500 and add 250 ml 35% peroxide every few days. ph is pretty stable hardly have to adjust back to 5.8. heres some pics, would be nice to figure this out big waste of money here.


nice setup how often do u change ur rez? and how many gals is it?...i dont know "your plants" but my clones hit the table running at very close if not 1950 to 2000 PPMs at 5.8 to 6.0 PH and i change a 30 gal rez once a week...so it could be a lack of nutes?...here check this out, looks like Potassium deficiency in flowering :http://www.icmag.com/ic/showthread.php?t=11688 ..hope i helpedalso what strain is that?


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 15, 2009)

Sup. Quick question for the sog nerds. I got a funky white foamy slimy gunk growin in my res. Just did a res change today. I use 35% H2O2 @1.7 ml/L or 6.8 ml/gal. I add new H2O2 every three days. Still this stuff grows. Was really gunked up on my bubble wand. I sanitize everything at every res change with mild soap/bleach water. Can't figure out what the deal is. This shit is badass if it can chill with the H2O2. I was adding Hygrozyme too in the last res change but have since stopped as it seemed to exacerbate the problem. Also am about to switch to Lucas Formula for the final month of bloom. Any way, some suggestions as to the goo problem will be much appreciated. Stay green.
Dirt


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 15, 2009)

What do y'all think? Just some schwag bagseed. 4 weeks in 12/12.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 15, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Sup. Quick question for the sog nerds. I got a funky white foamy slimy gunk growin in my res. Just did a res change today. I use 35% H2O2 @1.7 ml/L or 6.8 ml/gal. I add new H2O2 every three days. Still this stuff grows. Was really gunked up on my bubble wand. I sanitize everything at every res change with mild soap/bleach water. Can't figure out what the deal is. This shit is badass if it can chill with the H2O2. I was adding Hygrozyme too in the last res change but have since stopped as it seemed to exacerbate the problem. Also am about to switch to Lucas Formula for the final month of bloom. Any way, some suggestions as to the goo problem will be much appreciated. Stay green.
> Dirt




ewww @ hygrozyme


h2o2 will not kill anything. all it does is oxidize. it will keep it at bay.

you can get some stuff called physan 20...if your problem is as bad as you say and h2o2 isnt working for you. its like a nuke option.

its like 7 bucks a bottle. be careful with the stuff! less is more!!!! 


House & Garden Roots Excellator is also a bomb ass root stimulator and will rid root rot and others


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Sup. Quick question for the sog nerds. I got a funky white foamy slimy gunk growin in my res. Just did a res change today. I use 35% H2O2 @1.7 ml/L or 6.8 ml/gal. I add new H2O2 every three days. Still this stuff grows. Was really gunked up on my bubble wand. I sanitize everything at every res change with mild soap/bleach water. Can't figure out what the deal is. This shit is badass if it can chill with the H2O2. I was adding Hygrozyme too in the last res change but have since stopped as it seemed to exacerbate the problem. Also am about to switch to Lucas Formula for the final month of bloom. Any way, some suggestions as to the goo problem will be much appreciated. Stay green.
> Dirt




Hygrozyme is an enzyme... it helps super feed your beneficial bacteria... (or the bad if that's what you got)...

So you are supercharging the organisms before you try to kill them with the h2o2...

You are working against yourself.....

....

...

and LB.. EWWW is not a very good explanation of anything...

and h2o2 KILLS by oxidizing... but it kills... not only bacteria, but just about anything that is alive.. including you and me and our plants...

100% h2o2 will dissolve your hand if you stick it in there..

It DOES KILL ..like .. FOREVER...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 15, 2009)

sometimes our dear friend lb is blinded by his biased hatred of hygrozyme and h202 that he omits certain facts......we should all gang up on him and call him susan from now on. i'll run it by a mod just to be sure it's ok.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah. I junked the Hygrozyme. I upped the H2O2 a touch to see if that helps at all. Was actually contemplating one of those fancy UV pond scum killers. Got to get some $ out before any more goes in. LB was pretty close though. I said ewww when I was cleaning it up. Nasty stuff. But all the plants seemed to tolerate it. All the roots I see growing out of the bottoms of the pots are bright white. going to see how it goes for this batch of nutes. No BS just GH Flora series at 1400 ppm using Lucas Formula. We shall see. Thanks for the input everybody. I guess I was expecting more from the H2O2.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

I have used HYGROZYME with organic nutes... and IT WORKS REALLY WELL..

Try a touch in your clone water... You will shit bricks when you see NOODLES flopping out at an accelerated rate...

But not worth a damn in an IN-organic feed schedule..

..

I have come to love SIMPLE...

1 nute and h2o2..

sure there are additives to make it better..

but at what cost???

I REFUSE to increase my nute cost by 100% to get a 10% return...

I rather do a WHOLE OTHER BATCH with the extra money..

Like race cars... that extra MPH is very expensive...

I rather run the economy car and have a much HIGHER RETURN ON MY INVESTMENT..

..

I have left grams per WATT behind..

I am now working on my grans per DOLLAR.. to include EVERYTHING..

My next step will be removing the RW from the cloning...

I will live with the hydroton cause I have reused 98% of it over the last year... very little was lost...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> My next step will be removing the RW from the cloning...
> 
> I will live with the hydroton cause I have reused 98% of it over the last year... very little was lost...



Hell yeah!!! As far as i'm concerned, rockwool is an unneeded expense, not to mention a big hassle!

i'll bet you could build one of these suckers for about $70.






[youtube]r1zARg-nFzU[/youtube]


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

can you snap a pic of the guts of that thing for me?

you got misters in there? with a pump an some PVC?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> can you snap a pic of the guts of that thing for me?
> 
> you got misters in there? with a pump an some PVC?


Gimme 10 minutes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 15, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> Gimme 10 minutes.


Thanks Bro...

I ahve been thinking about coughing the $$$ for the real ez cloner...

But they are soooo freaking spendy...

I have just seen so many of these home made jobs leak... or not last...

I hate paying out .. but I do prefer high quality over El Cheapo in the long run...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 15, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Thanks Bro...
> 
> I ahve been thinking about coughing the $$$ for the real ez cloner...
> 
> ...



I paid somewhere in the $225 range for my "pt cloner" Having looked at how this one is made, I'm sure $100 is more than enough to make one exactly like, or better than this one.

The key to preventing leaks is using foam weather stripping, ignore the scuzz, its time for a cleaning. This thing has been running alomost non-stop since I got it.






A length of polytube, a cross connector, four elbows and four ends.



















four of these green spinning mothers.






The pump is 395 gph if i remember accurately.






splish splash.











these cuts are about 5 days old and just pushing out some nubs. 5 to 9 more days and they will be ready for the table. I know alot of people get great roots in 6-7 days using cycle timers 1 minute on 5 off, but i've yet to cough up the cash for one.

I keep a submersible aquarium heater in the cloner, set to 79 f all the time. h202 of course. No nutes.

Anyhow, time for a joint of some super sweet SZ.





It crumbles perfectly between your fingers.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

SWEET!!!

Thanks Bro...

I like it...

How tricky was it to install the "sprinklers"? should I buy extra to fuck'em up installing??

Do you have the pump on a timer?

Thanks a TON bro.. that is actually the simplest plumbing I have seen on these...

And all I need are the sprinklers and the cross... thanks...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> SWEET!!!
> 
> Thanks Bro...
> 
> ...


So i'm not taking undue credit, I want to point out that I bought this cloner and it came pre drilled and all, just snap together and go.

the sprinklers fit nice and snug in an 1/8" hole. Shouldnt be a problem to install.

Being, as you are, a far way away from a store that would sell them, for the $1.99 that they cost, it's probably worth it to grab a couple extra just in case. 

I just run the pump 24/7, but i hear you'll get much faster results running a cycle timer.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> Hygrozyme is an enzyme... it helps super feed your beneficial bacteria... (or the bad if that's what you got)...
> 
> So you are supercharging the organisms before you try to kill them with the h2o2...
> 
> ...


you talk about me not explaining, wow.

i've seen you on this forum many o times giving out misinformation, especially about 'enzymes' and its definition, but have i said anything? nah, i just let you think what you wanna.

and h2o2 doesnt kill anything. its not hard. chemistry classes was one of the best. and love it. 

it oxidizes. not only that...mixing with tap water will lower its efficiency because it will have to fight the tap water as well. if we want to get technical, we can... the facts are facts


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sometimes our dear friend lb is blinded by his biased hatred of hygrozyme and h202 that he omits certain facts......we should all gang up on him and call him susan from now on. i'll run it by a mod just to be sure it's ok.



lets compare my roots vs your roots vs gypsy roots.


i put 5 franklins up i have THE cleanest runnest res,

the WHITEST roots and dare I say loveliest?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

What... you gonna puff up??? 

I'll kiss you!!

Be careful...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

and i still use chem nutes without h2o2


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> What... you gonna puff up???
> 
> I'll kiss you!!
> 
> Be careful...



joke failure


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

and bro.. I never claim to be the best.. or to have the best anything...

I'm just plugging along here... as a newb @ a gram per watt..

I am happier than a pig in shit..

And I am really happy for you,, really, that you have such a perfect grow..

The MASERATI of grows...

But I'm just a hippie and I'm plenty happy with what I got....


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

hell nah, i have no maserati...and damn sure aint the greatest. not by a long shot


im just stating the facts. you call me out for not going into detail, then when i say something you change it up?

boooo!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

and you should add *DIRTY POOR & OLD* to hippie...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

so do tell me...

does OXIDATION not result in the death of organisms?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> hell nah, i have no maserati...and damn sure aint the greatest. not by a long shot


you sure fucking talk like it is...




> im just stating the facts. you call me out for not going into detail, then when i say something you change it up?
> 
> boooo!!!!



JEEEZ who peed in your cheerios???

I LIVE here remember.. I ain't gonna go no where... I wasn't avoiding you... just failing at jokes..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> you sure fucking talk like it is...


my shit speaks for itself. speaks wonders.

and

bwahaha pot calling kettle black? at least i dont go around in other folks thread posting up my shit ooops, did i say that?


calm down gypsy  nice job of projecting.


cant take it, dont dish it!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Dude I post cause I'm proud and people like nice pics... but that is not saying I think I am better... just shamelessly proud...

But very aware that there are MUCH better growers out there...like youand Bugs for example...



But I HAVE NEVER called anyone out to SHOW ME YOUR ROOTS... MINE ARE BETTER like you just did...

As for dishing and taking.. I guess I didn;t get it...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> so do tell me...
> 
> does OXIDATION not result in the death of organisms?


Now will you PLEASE answer the fucking question?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

LOL, okay Gyspy, whatever ya say.


smoke on, we are stoners remember that


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> LOL, okay Gyspy, whatever ya say.


You crazy man..

I don;t want you to agree with me...

What's the fun?




> smoke on, we are stoners remember that


I know.. I know...

You FORGOT to answer the question...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

i didnt forget to answer the question. you know the answer, right? 

refer to previous quote.




LoudBlunts said:


> LOL, okay Gyspy, whatever ya say.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

ok...

what can I do...?

You don't want to tell me.. don't tell me then...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

tell you what brother?

why are you drawing this out? lol. why so serious?

i blv dirty steve or someone else asked what he could do if h2o2 *WASNT* working...so i gave him a deadlier option. physan 20 a 7 dollar a bottle product.

then i said ewww to hygrozyme... and you called me out saying i need to say more than that. why so? not in my humble opinion. hygrozyme used to be used as a paint stripper i blv. this is why i said ew. 

imo none of that shit needs to be involved in hydro, not h2o2 or none of that shit. 'organic' and hydro just dont mix in my opinion.

*furthermore... the oxidization reference was me being technical in reference to you calling me out about strictly saying eww. Sue me fucker* 

moreover.... my kill has never been with h2o2 this is what you dont get. im cutting down nutrients by the day. roots dont like warm water and h2o2, they like cold water and DO (dissolved oxygen).

Like you say Gypsy in reference to my RO filter, why spend money (RO water) to take out money, when i have to spend money to put back in (nutrients). Well, if that is so, that would be the case for h2o2 usage, 'why spend money (h2o2) to out things that are already there and working' aka your variation ??

Make sense to me. I've always said h2o2 can keep pathogens at bay, and is far more feasible and reliable in chem ops....as if you dont have any medium to colonize, its a waste imho. however, h2o2 cannot kill everything...as just another member just said. 

i dont spend extra money on none of that crap. biological pathogens or h2o2. its an added expense when it comes to hydro....now when doing organic, maybe... or OPs that have medium setups....however im still skeptical on whas organic and whas not as we know they exploit growers. I've said it once, ill say it again. roots and hydroponic reservoirs like cold water and high DO levels, not warm water with h2o2.

and before anybody compares my roots excellator to hygrozyme or whatever, please save yourself the time. i dont even use it in flower. its (roots excellator) a root stimulator and can be used just like clonex cloning solution or a stress reliever its a 5 product in one type of product.

Not to mention, i run with NO medium at all. so i cant see how something could help in my situation like that in reference to 'organic'

so like i said before, calm down gypsy, stop reaching. its all good brother. (bold reference)


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> tell you what brother?
> 
> why are you drawing this out?


cause I LOVE YOU and I did not wnat to end this on a sour note...



> lol. why so serious?


I am not good at jokes or sarcasm Bro...

it ALWAYS backfires... and as I try to "save it" I make it worse...

My forst remar to your "eewww" was MEANT very lightly and jokingly... but you did not read it that way... like I said.. I always fuck it up..

wasn't the first or the last that I fuck up things...



> i blv dirty steve or someone else asked what he could do if h2o2 *WASNT* working...so i gave him a deadlier option. physan 20 a 7 dollar a bottle product.


Never used it, but I believe you if you say it's good...



> then i said ewww to hygrozyme... and you called me out saying i need to say more than that. why so? not in my humble opinion. hygrozyme used to be used as a paint stripper i blv. this is why i said ew.


Like I said.. I was just "pulling your leg".. as I would with a friend in real life.. 

I wasn't even expecting a reply to be honest.. I totally expected you to get it and just blow me off... like some kind of inside joke that OBVIOUSLY didn't exist..

what can I say?

It just back fired.. several times in a row...

I never meant to confront you, or meat offense... 

I have said it many times over that I have nothing but respect for you...



> imo none of that shit needs to be involved in hydro, not h2o2 or none of that shit. 'organic' and hydro just dont mix in my opinion.


Well...

I think I agree with you... most of it anyway...

I guess we thinkk so differently, that if we actually sat down and TALKED for an hour, I would see you point of view... ENTIRELY...

But between your "jagged edges".. and your short answers followed by technical knowledge beyond me.. I really don;t know what your philosophy is...

you say no organic in hydro... but them you say no h2o2 as if it was part of an organic regime..

confuses the hell out of me..

Dude.. I am NOT the sharpest crayon in the box... I am easliy amused but also easily confused...





> *furthermore... the oxidization reference was me being technical in reference to you calling me out about strictly saying eww. Sue me fucker*


I don't wanna sue you...

I want you to take one notch above EEWW and one notch below the LAB...

Eww is not enough for me... but I am simple folk... I do not wear a white coat...

What I have today .. I have because I XEROXed Fuct's op... h2o2 and all...



> moreover.... my kill has never been with h2o2 this is what you dont get.


See.. you're right... I DON'T

you just threw me completely off again... I was startting to believe that you were against it...




> im cutting down nutrients by the day. roots dont like warm water and h2o2, they like cold water and DO (dissolved oxygen).


And AGAIN...

Please explain to me where warm water came in to this conversation?

did you say something about warm water?

My res might be too cold if anything.. NEVER wam...

And I do not use h2o2 to add oxygen to the water.. my cold mountain water has PLENTY DO...

I use it as a pathogen control..

Now.. cutting back on nutes is awsome.. less is more..

but how does that fit in with warm water and h2o2...

Was it on purpose to throw me off???

if not, please explain I REALLY want to know...




> Like you say Gypsy in reference to my RO filter, why spend money (RO water) to take out money, when i have to spend money to put back in (nutrients).


Right I asked you that... and your answer didn't convince me...

But that doesn't mean that I can't be taught, just that the specific answer you gave me did not jive in my head... it did not make me see the light..

If you believe that you are right... and I know you do... I would love to be convinced.. cause that would mean I learned something...

But it has to make sense to me... 

I cannot substitute logic with something else... I get confused..

And I am NOT being sarcastic... I still love you 

and I still want to go to sleep on a good note...




> Well, if that is so, that would be the case for h2o2 usage, 'why spend money (h2o2) to out things that are already there and working' aka your variation ??


WOOOW..

OK.. I said you filter the water and put stuff back in... double work negating itself...

How does adding h2o2 to kill the pathogens relate to that?

I do not add organisms... my ONE NUTE is NOT organic...

I am working in ONE direction only.. removing organisms from he res...

At no point do I negate the h2o2 by adding bacteria or any other shit..

The ONLY reason it's there, is that it is my hired assassin...



> Make sense to me. I've always said h2o2 can keep pathogens at bay, and is far more feasible and reliable in chem ops....


Now you are for it again??

Bro.. I tell you... fuckin A... I have no idea if you like h2o2 or not... honestly.. every paragraph sounds the opposite..



> as if you dont have any medium to colonize, its a waste imho. however, h2o2 cannot kill everything...as just another member just said.


Colonize... with what?

huh? conFUCKINGfused again...

I use h2o2 exactly in hopes of PREVENTING any colonization...

I hope NO ONE lives in my hydroton...

And if h2o2 doesn't kill.. the please.. for the ELEVENTEENTH time.. what DOES it do...

As far as I know, very few things can deal with such a corrosive...




> i dont spend extra money on none of that crap. biological pathogens or h2o2.


And back to against it???

Fuck me... I give up...

would you just simply say if you do like h2o2 or not????




> its an added expense when it comes to hydro....now when doing organic, maybe...


HUH?!?!

I thought h2o2 was BIG NONO in organic...



> or OPs that have medium setups....


Ops that have medium fall in the same category as ops with organic nutes???

So even though I buy non-organic nutes,, cause I have hydroton, I shouid not use h2o2



> however im still skeptical on whas organic and whas not as we know they exploit growers.


You pretty much have to define with the person you are talking to what the definition means to you...

There are so many definitions... even coutries and governments cannot agree on a single definition...

it's no different in the marketing dept of nute companies or in the forums...

The way I treat it.. and it seems you are refering to the same thing here ( but I could just be confused..) is ORGANIC BASED FEEDING..

I have even seen ECOLOGICALLY VIABLE being used as ORGANIC regardless of nute type...

..

But in this convo.. I have treated it as I said.. ORGANIC BASED FEEDING.. vs NON ORGANIC BASED FEEDING.. Chem nutes...or salt based I have heard them being called... is that a correct term?



> I've said it once, ill say it again. roots and hydroponic reservoirs like cold water and high DO levels, not warm water with h2o2.


And I will ask AGAIN...

Who's got warm water? do you?

Cause I don't and I don't remember ever saying TO ANYONE that h2o2 is used for warm water or raising DO...

I say if you got warm water... don't do hydro.. or get a chiller.. or move to alaska...



> and before anybody compares my roots excellator to hygrozyme


Who did that???

I know I didn't... I know NOTHING about root excellator..

But I have used hygrozyme in the past, when I freaked out that I couldn't get h2o2, and I went organic for 2 batches... 1 FF and one Humbolt..

Then I found h2o2 and went back to my ONE chem nute and h2o2...




> or whatever, please save yourself the time. i dont even use it in flower. its a root stimulator and can be used just like clonex cloning solution or a stress reliever its a 5 product in one type of product.


Yeah... I don't use any of that.. I had some cloning powder... but I used it up and I never bought more...

I have a GROW JUICE...a Bloom juice.. and h2o2... oh and water...

NOTHING else I out anywhere or on anything...

no sprays.. no molasses... no sweetner...

Just a basic mute and h2o2

and honestly... how do you tell if your plants are stressed out enough to need a stress reliever?

and what stresses them? can we avoid stressing them?



> so like i said before, calm down gypsy, stop reaching.


Fuck man.. what do yo mean stop reaching?

reaching for what?

It's like you speak GREEK to me bro..

I am sure it's not on purpose.. we just process thought very differently..

I suspect we have very similar opinions... but we just keep misunderstanding each other...

I am not reaching for anything..
I have no hidden agenda...

You know more than I do... I have ALWAYS known that!!!

I was dinking around with a fucking AG barelya yrear ago.. WONDERING if I could do this... ask bugs...

You always think I am trying to star shit with you...

whether I am joking or trying to ask a serious question...

Dude.. there is no reason for you to defend your self from me.. I am not threat...

I am a newb looking up to more experienced growers and flinging thm a lil' crap now and them.. in good humor... once I consider like friends...

.

I hope we can get over this... there is a lot I can learn from you...

But whenever I get close you get up in arms bro...

Remember I am a happy go lucky hippie...

remember to add dirty, poor and old..



> its all good brother. (bold reference)


I sure hope so...

cause i never meant to start shit with you...

kinda like I never meant to get shocked when I stuck my finger in the outlet...

Dumb people fuck up bro.. sorry.. I'll try to amp up mu game a bit...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

HOLY FUCK!!!! this is what i be talking about!!!!!!!

you are predictable as hell!!! i just knew you would break it down.... aint no way in hell im replying to all that shit 

like i said you are reading tooooooo far into it. you can ask bugs, i joke just as much as you do, but you are reading too deep right now.

bugs will also tell you i dont knock h2o2. i just dont use it period. i have no need. cold water and high DO is the only thing i need. i spend around 200 bucks if not less for nutes ( a whole year)... 10 rounds of 50 gallons. thas ALOT of crop. i've cut back on only shit i need. what you still dont understand is Im not knocking shit, nor any h2o2. Its just like hydroguard, another nutrient i dont need. This is what you are not understanding.

Also you need not to take my words so heavy. I smoke way too much reefer to be mad or pissed. most of the time im laughing.... im sure bugs can vouch for this. many people mistake my words.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

I REALLY wish you would break it down and answer my questions...
not for argument's sake... but for clarification...

you confused the shit out of me..

but oh well..

I will just keep doing what I am doing until I learn something better...
Glad you're not mad at me...

Good night...... see you guys later...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> cause I LOVE YOU and I did not wnat to end this on a sour note...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




i answered most....and that is too much work.... gypsy you need to smoke a bowl...a couple of.

my response are in bold


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> lets compare my roots vs your roots vs gypsy roots.
> 
> 
> i put 5 franklins up i have THE cleanest runnest res,
> ...


 cleanest res...sure, whitest roots, possibly. but thats not fair cause your res is clear mine is ....idkwtf color mine is but the roots take on a tint. but loveliest.......sir, that is where i draw the line. i will not stand idly by while you call my ladies undercarriage anything other than beautiful. take that! and now imma have to take a pic of roots......ought to be fun.



GypsyBush said:


> Dude I post cause I'm proud and people like nice pics... but that is not saying I think I am better... just shamelessly proud...
> 
> But very aware that there are MUCH better growers out there...like youand Bugs for example...
> 
> ...


 [email protected] .....i like how your smart assery works......but seriously, passive aggressive people suck. and why am i gettin drug into this? i just wanted to stir the pot a bit....you two are having fun all by yourselves.



LoudBlunts said:


> HOLY FUCK!!!! this is what i be talking about!!!!!!!
> 
> you are predictable as hell!!! i just knew you would break it down.... aint no way in hell im replying to all that shit
> 
> ...


 can vouch for the sense of humor, and you only knock h2o2 when people are battling some form of rot in the res....i believe you've stated it wont get rid of it all the way.but i digress.

what the gypsy is yammering on about is the part where you go back and forth on it. (it seems) i know better.....its just how the post reads.

h2o2 is in and of itself part of REAL, not RIU organic chemistry. it just so happens to be one of the more volitile nasty corrosive organic substances known to common man. 
(for reference sake, i am a chemical operator. take it or leave it fellas)
it is not part of "organic" growing.
this may be PART of where yalls wires are getting crossed.
when h2o2 comes into contact with any other organic (living) substance it breaks it down by oxidizing it wich does in fact kill it. oxydation produces o2 folks, warm or cold....cold holds it better and longer and in higher concentration but thats why we ALL have cold water res's.
not trying to have class. just reading into the questions and seeing how far you two keep getting away from the issue thats confusing the gypsy about your posts. again.....i dont care and you two might not either but this is organic chemistry law. now hygrozyme.....hehehehehehe it worked for me but lots asnd lots of people had problems with it so i quit messing with it, figuring i was lucky. but it is an enzyme and enzymes do feed organisms (good or bad) so where in lies the problem with the poor dirty old hippies postings concerning it.

just curiuos.

ok.....bring it, susan..........call my roots not lovely...boy i tell ya


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

oh hush it... the contest was me just being a weedbaron

i mean i thought you knew fool!!!

WDBN4LYFE$0n!!!!!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

also, people still bring up organic

what is that?

i am chem OP, spankyouverymuch


just because i dont use h2o2 doesnt make me not chem OP...lol

my cold water and High DO is good enough! bad bacteria is anaerabic sucks for them if i ever had any


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> oh hush it... the contest was me just being a weedbaron
> 
> i mean i thought you knew fool!!!
> 
> WDBN4LYFE$0n!!!!!


 of course i knew that silly.....calm down you! the gypsy isnt here anymore....lol



LoudBlunts said:


> also, people still bring up organic
> 
> what is that?
> 
> ...


 no, you asshat (thank you, i love saying that) I AM A CHEMICAL OPERATOR!!!! NOT i use chemicals in my operation.
its a profession in the chemistry field.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

you used to be

*ducks


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> you used to be
> 
> *ducks


 omfg.......wow......i was wondering if you would do that! 

well i am still a chemical operator. just in between jobs now.

cut me deep.......you cut me real deep just then.

jk.....nice one


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

well had to fuck with ya, you've been mia... everything coughcough

so yea... bout time you came out the shadows


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

never know how far you'll go with an e beat down, and gypsy is a world class instigator/smartass so i got popcorn and butter and a chair.
good times


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

hey i dont know whatcha yatombout willis!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

So LB...

if I get what you are saying (via Bug's "translation)..

are you saying that cold water and high DO is *enough* as pathogen prevention?

That I do not need to buy h2o2, cause cold water *alone* will keep my plants healthy???


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

somebody give that boy a cookie!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> somebody give that boy a cookie!



amen!!!!


by gosh i think he's got it!!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Well...

NO ONE came out and said that in a simple manner...

Not Fuct.. Not Bugs.. Not LB..Not Potroast... NOT A SINGLE PERSON ... said that to me... EVER...

I have always believed that YOU NEED TO HAVE either h2o2 OR the damned beneficial becteria.. OR some other product to CONTROL THE BAD GROWIES...

So a person that that has cold water is home free eh?!?!?!

No worries at all.....

Wel.. THAT'S GOOD...

Then Ii will stop using h2o2 and now my op has just a chem Grow juice... and a chem Bloom juice...

No cloning sauces, root stimulators, additives or anything else..

I LIKE THAT..!!!!

Thanks Guys...!!!

..

So does that mean that Fuct was just being wasteful??


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > Well...
> >
> > NO ONE came out and said that in a simple manner...
> 
> ...


 *sigh*....i hate you gypsy! (said with cartmans voice)

proactive, not wastefull. he didnt run a chiller and prided himself on his tapwater. and his semi-subterranean op local. the latter of which would obviosly help with temps.

point is, his water was decent and cool and he used the shit to keep any boogers at bay.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Originally Posted by *GypsyBush*  
_ 
 Well...

NO ONE came out and said that in a simple manner...  




 boo hoo....shut it, you!

Click to expand...




Why boo... cause I'm ignorant.?

If I had understood it before... do you think I would have signed my name and spent money on h2o2?
 



 Quote:
 Not Fuct.. Not Bugs.. Not LB..Not Potroast... NOT A SINGLE PERSON ... said that to me... EVER...  




truth be told i think your a passive aggressive poopypants who got way too popular way too fast. you argue unless you think you can benefit from someones op. i've never had anything to offer you, i just like messing around a bit.

Click to expand...

What does popular have to do with anything...

I am a NEWB... trying to learn the best way...

I am not passive or agressive... just a lil' crazy (really)..

A lil' off.. add that to being a traveler most of my life and you get a pretty fucked up individual, by normal standards...

And I hate arguing..

But I do enjoy debating...

And it does take a lil' longer for things to sink in with me...

Hell ENGLISH is not even my native language...

I think I am doing a fair job considering how fucked in the head I am and that I didn't Start speking english until I was 17... there are 3 other languages that I speak way better than english...

So do forgive me.. if something doesn't sink right away...

But if anyone had used DIRECT words to explain what took a whole page...

I would have got it...

Complicate it.. fragment it and I get lost...

I know I do... I am not that smart and I got no problem admitting to it...

But I am not here cause of popularity...

 I am here to make my op better.. and try to help as I was helped when I first came here with my lil' AG... 

 Quote:
 I have always believed that YOU NEED TO HAVE either h2o2 OR the damned beneficial becteria.. OR some other product to CONTROL THE BAD GROWIES...
 




al uses it for cleaning and preventive measures for pathogen control. not a cure all.

Click to expand...

Now you are defending using h2o2...

you see ...

that is what confuses me...

Is it ok to use it as a preventative measure? 

 Quote:
 So a person that that has cold water is home free eh?!?!?!
 




well they are a damned sight better than anyone with luke warm to warm water.

Click to expand...

I knew THAT much...

But I did not know if you had cold water and high DO, that you do not need pathogen control.. 

 Quote:
 No worries at all.....

Wel.. THAT'S GOOD...

Then Ii will stop using h2o2 and now my op has just a chem Grow juice... and a chem Bloom juice...

No cloning sauces, root stimulators, additives or anything else..

I LIKE THAT..!!!!

Thanks Guys...!!!  




imho....this is more of your b.s. smartassery. maybe not, but i'll hush cause you have as many groupies on here as stink does and look what happened when i disagreed with him.

Click to expand...

Why is it BS?

Fuck the groupies...

Tell me... like a man.. in simple terms.. directly..

in a way I can understand...

You will not offend me...

Help me be a better person... and to understand more...

Seriously...

Treat me like a 5 year old..

Tell me like it is,, in simple terms I can understand..
.. 

 Quote:
 So does that mean that Fuct was just being wasteful??  
_




> *sigh*....i hate you gypsy! (said with cartmans voice)


Just because I try to understand things?

It's not my fault you guys have more experience and are smarter than I am... 




> proactive, not wastefull.


So what is the difference between me and him?

Why is it wasteful in my op, but not in his???

I don't get it..

I copy the guy.. I use the same stuff in the same manner...

But in my case it's unecessary and in his it's a preventative measure?



> he didnt run a chiller and prided himself on his tapwater


. 

Just like me... no chiller.. happy tap with my tap water...



> and his semi-subterranean op local. the latter of which would obviosly help with temps.


I am not subterranean, but Alaska ought to make for that as far as helping with the temps...



> point is, his water was decent and cool and he used the shit to keep any boogers at bay.


Same thing I do...

I copy the guy...

I just do not understand AGAIN...

why it's not wasteful in Fuct's op and it is in mine...

Don;t get mad guys...

I am here LITERALLY with my tail between my legs, shaking cause what I thought was right.. is now a HUGE BALL OF CONFUSION again...

I thouhgt I had it sorted out a minute ago...

But now I am confused again...

Have a little patience.. I will only need to get it ONCE.. but I obviously haven't yet...

Despite the false alarm earlier...

...

*SO the question persists...

Should I, or should I not use 50% h2o2 @ 1ml/L (as per Fuct's recipe) in my op???

Is it a waste of money or not?*


----------



## greenearth5 (Sep 16, 2009)

come on guys.. take the fighting some where else .. im waiting for this to clear up so i can post some serious questions about sog grows.. but cant cause my post will be shoved 10 pages behind you all fighting... regardless whose at falt.. im ready to post


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

i am going to take some time if need be and put together wtf i am saying.
but just READ THIS please....it answers all yourBS i keep referring to. i was defending you and your use of h2o2 and clearing up some fact i thought to be important. you are getting mine and your conversation with yours and lb's.

i'm gonna go smoke a bowl again.......and then i'll respond to the last post if need be......no, fuck it......it needs be! lol



bugsrnme said:


> cleanest res...sure, whitest roots, possibly. but thats not fair cause your res is clear mine is ....idkwtf color mine is but the roots take on a tint. but loveliest.......sir, that is where i draw the line. i will not stand idly by while you call my ladies undercarriage anything other than beautiful. take that! and now imma have to take a pic of roots......ought to be fun.
> 
> 
> [email protected] .....i like how your smart assery works......but seriously, passive aggressive people suck. and why am i gettin drug into this? i just wanted to stir the pot a bit....you two are having fun all by yourselves.
> ...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

right on.....hey gypsy...lb....we can talk about it in my journal. i do want to finish this CONVERSATION. we aint fighting buddy, we all like each other and are very passionate. this topic happens to be very important to all of us. but we apologize for clogging up the highway.


post away, i can take this elsewhere.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

greenearth5 said:


> come on guys.. take the fighting some where else .. im waiting for this to clear up so i can post some serious questions about sog grows.. but cant cause my post will be shoved 10 pages behind you all fighting... regardless whose at falt.. im ready to post


Bro.. there is fault...

this is a discussion..a debate ... and in my opinion has everything to do with SOG growing...

I *need* to know if what I have been doing is right or not...

I do not have money to waste.. and if I am wasting it.. I need to *STOP IT*!!!

I believe that I have *earned* the right to take up a page or two and get to the bottom of it...

I am sorry if this offends anyone.. but I go OUT OF MY WAY to try and help people...

And If I am having difficulty 'getting" something have a lil' patience...

I am not a troll, nor is my intention to fuck anything up...

We all read what gets posted and reply... so post your questions...

And I am sure someone will be able to help...

But I am serious...

You guys might think I am tryong to be funny.. 

But I am not..

I am dumb as rock..

Now...


..


can Lb or Bugs answer my last question?



> *Should I, or should I not use 50% h2o2 @ 1ml/L (as per Fuct's recipe) in my op???
> 
> Is it a waste of money or not?*


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

Take it to my house bugs..

It's plenty messy already...

and it's my issue anyways..


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

it belongs here. use it. and you dont have to second guess. of course it works. but with your climate and water purity your golden man. lb isnt even bashing h2o2....he hates hygrozyme. (whole other issue there) he was saying that with your conditions you dont need it. fuck man....try it without it.....before you run out of it of course. if it isnt still perfect then you have your answer.

and no....to go to your thread is stupid. it would be like going to stinks website and calling his mom a cancerous whore. your cronies would gang up on me and i cant be bothered to care anymore.

toodles


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 16, 2009)

THANK YOU!...

I CAN understand exactly what you meant...

and Bugs...

I would NEVER allow anyone to gang up on you..

ESPECIALLY in my house...

Hell, you are more experienced than pretty much EVERYONE there.. save a few of the true masters that com through once in a blue moon...

I would DEFEND YOU, even as you ripped me a new one...

YOU ARE more experienced than I am.. and a certain level of RESPECT is DUE.. regardless of the chain yanking between friends...

But thanks! you make me sound like some rock star or something... 

ALWAYS remember Bugs.. I'm a newb and I know it...


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> > THANK YOU!...
> >
> > I CAN understand exactly what you meant...
> 
> ...


goes double for me


----------



## Wohjew (Sep 16, 2009)

when i first started using flood and drain i came here then i found SOG growersa wanted , i was growing 49 plants per 4x4 and man was it alot of work so threw trail , error with success and help for this SOG forum really helped . i wasnt really doing a real sog i was just growing alot of plants in a space . ive went with a lower palnt number 16-20 per tray . these are going into week 2 of flower and are approaching the 2 ft mark under 1000w and 400hps here some pics  thanks everyone  BUGS your still kickin it around here hey man


----------



## Wohjew (Sep 16, 2009)

i need a better camera


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 16, 2009)

i love it....really nice plants man. lush, even. and ya, i'm still here....lol....sad huh?


----------



## Wohjew (Sep 16, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i love it....really nice plants man. lush, even. and ya, i'm still here....lol....sad huh?


hell naw haha sharing knowledge is key


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 17, 2009)

who's sharing? did you see the effort gypsy had to go through to get a simple question answered. lol
no, i'm just a wannabe knowitall with a mediocre grow. but it's a long road.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 17, 2009)

So I don't get it. Should I use H2O2 or not?
Ha ha! Just kidding.   

I am going to keep using it. Shit canned the Hygrozyme in the res, but I am going to try it on my next batch of clones. I have been having a stem rot problem on my last two batches of clones. I douched the shit out of everything with some bleach/water solution. Getting ready to cut a new batch. Not really hurting my progress. Just trying to get a few new mothers. 

Imho Gypsy, with your set up you have plenty of room to try it both ways. All of this could have been avoided by a simple side by side test. Oh well.

Where I live, mold and fungus and just about everything else will grow anywhere. Seriously. The troubles of a hot climate with high humidity. I don't really have the space to do a side by side right now. Can't put two trays under my 400W. And I can't afford my 1KW until I get some crop in. But after that it's game on. Then maybe I can start to contribute to this thing. As for now I will just stick with what I know and try my best to filter other suggestions. 

And in case none of you knew I am a fah reel newb. About 4 weeks from my first indoor harvest. Exciting for sure, but a bit nerve racking. Can't screw this one up. After 2 days of using the Lucas Formula though I have noticed that the plants seem to be into it. Greener and fuller that quick. And so far the res is nice and clean. 
Thanks for the help and the 5 new pages of debate to read Bugs, LB and Gypsy. Sometimes this thread stagnates for too long then somebody tosses up 10,000 pics or a heated discussion. Keeps it interesting.

So everyone fire up a fatty and get blazed. It's almost harvest time!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 17, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> > So I don't get it. Should I use H2O2 or not?
> > Ha ha! Just kidding.
> 
> 
> ...


right on. let's blaze!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 17, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Imho Gypsy, with your set up you have plenty of room to try it both ways. All of this could have been avoided by a simple side by side test. Oh well...



I hear you...

BUT I am a newb... and not really a gambling man...

I XEROXED Fuct's op... and it worked...

I am NOT about to put my 1g/w at risk...

If someone has enough "know how" to convince me.. I'll try something...

But up until this conversation... I HAD NEVER QUESTIONED THE USE OF h2o2..

I had NO REASON to try something different...

But when more experienced growers (like LB) tell me I am wasting money... I HAVE TO PAY ATTENTION...

I do not like paying out... I am tight tight tight with money...

But yeah.. now that I question it.. a test will be done... so I can rest assured my money is not being wasted...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 17, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> I hear you...
> 
> BUT I am a newb... and not really a gambling man...
> 
> ...




1-2 days and 5 pages of post later i see ya still dont get it.

didnt bugs just break it down for ya?

nobody said anything about *wasting money*. its all about efficiency and what ya need and dont need. this is why Al B fuct stressed that he will not design anybody OP or hold hands because everybodys OP is different in one small way or one big way or one another.

this wasnt al b fucts way originally. he will tell you that someone taught him on the inet years and years ago and that is he paying it forward. and he would say that over and over again. Al also admits to being stuck in his ways and not going on experiment missions....but he did do experiments when he felt like it....but other than that he will tell you, he doesnt have time for trial and error....he wants what is tried and true. I, however, on the other hand like to burn my hand on the stove and see how i can increase increase increase increase productivity. And its nothing wrong with both of mindsets....as that is how the community keeps growing....one goes with the tried and true and some others are inventing new shit or coming up with new means. With all that said, i hope people dont think im talking shit about al b fuct, cuz he is one of my mentors...im just hardheaded and like to test the waters myself

furthermore, again this is always why you would never ever see Al B holding anybody hands or accepting PMs. Sure he would answer questions in thread and help the best he can, but he isnt going to design everything for you.

No 2 Ops will be identical unless you are in the same location (water consistency) with 2 different flowering rooms or so. This is another reason why AL B drew up the blueprints, but werent very strict.


Either his mentor taught him about air pumps or either he threw them in there hisself.

Once you have forced air injection, you are inviting air borne pathogens to get into your hydroponic reservoir. This is also what causes pH to fluctuate and EC to go wild!!!!

I, however, dont use air pumps for the previous reasons stated. I'd rather use COLD WATER, mechanical force, waterfall, and fast moving water to create my DO.

Al B would notice slime, gunk and other types of buildup and pathogens in his res because as i said before warm water will give pathogens a nice breeding ground. That (air pumps) mixed with warm water reservoirs brought on the problem and He wanted something that could nix it. This is why he used/started using h2o2.... *im sure if Al didnt have a pathogen problem, he would not use. Al is sorta commercial, he doesnt have time to be buying shit, if he didnt need or 'as a just in case measure'. *Plus Al also knows that Flood and Drain is less susceptible to dieases and such because roots dont actually hang into hydroponic water like other hydroponic systems, but instead in E & B, the roots are in pots/containers, filled with medium

This is what was the problem gypsy....you thought you NEEDED to have pathogen control. Why add extra equipment/nutes when you dont have pathogens? This is what me and bugs were getting at. I dont use air pumps, and i keep my res covered...they are a cold 64.5F and water is kept moving.... i dont have pathogens, so i dont have the need for 'pathogen' control


also just to pull your leg.... you didnt exactly xerox AL's OP because he believes in canna products....even used root stimulators and bloom boosters. matter fact he even took advice from people who would tell him that the dosage ratio for pk13/14 was wrong....you on the other hand claim you want to listen and learn, yet all you do is flash your pics with some kinda smart-alecy remark and say 'damn i dont see a deficiency'    


This is why me and bugs bang our head to the brick wall, Gypsy. This is what we are talking about selective reading, smart assery, etc etc. This is why. Another example is the last few post, you said 'well, why aint nobody come out and just say that. coulda been that simple'.....yet when me and bugs do try to explain it simple...you accuse us of not going into detail enough....its like we cant win  


but we still love you


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 17, 2009)

hope that explained it enough


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 17, 2009)

round and round we go on this crazy ride called life. we just cant help ourselves folks. bunch of trolls that we are. or at least seem to be at times. and i do mean all of us.

good times......good times.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 18, 2009)

Just thought I would post a couple pics and ask for some input. Let me know what ya think.

30 Days in 12/12
2'x3' Tray 24 lollipops 
400W HPS
GH Flora Series Nutes
Lucas Formula "Bloom" Stage - 
0(G)-8(M)-16(B) ml/gal 1400 ppm 
5.6 pH
35% H2O2 @1.7 ml/L
Temps 73F - 82F RH 45% - 50%


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 18, 2009)

i love it. nice work. cant wait to see what you yield off that set up.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 19, 2009)

Me too!!! I really don't know the strain. Just pulled a few seeds out of a jug I had been saving seeds from shitty schwag. I do have clear performers in this batch and am planning on keeping only the best strains. I do have 3 white widows that are just about ready to start cloning and sexing. I also have some white russian, Ak-47, blue berry and Northern Lights seeds to play with. But that will be later. Probably after I get two trays going. I am excited about the white russian after seeing/hearing how well it does for LB. 

On another note:
LB, let me see if I understand here. You use a chiller and like an aquarium power head, and that gets your res cold enough and enough DO to keep the nasties out and the plants happy? Just trying to rethink things for future improvements. Maybe another pump in the res for full time circulation? I only use a 25 gal for a 2'x3' tray. That sounds to me like plenty of circulation to get DO in the water. Then I could scrap the bubble curtain? I know you are probably sick of talking about it but a quick description of your res set up would be much appreciated.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 19, 2009)

LB.. I LOVE YOU MAN...

And I KNOW you KNOW YOUR SHIT...

WAAAY MORE THAN I DO MINE..

But I have come to realize we exist in Parallel Universes...

And the Flux of the Stratosphere hitting the Coriollis force on the west coast of the north side, causes MASSIVE interference.... 

and the result is that I don't get the message sent...

I NEVER get what you try to tell me... 

..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 21, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Me too!!! I really don't know the strain. Just pulled a few seeds out of a jug I had been saving seeds from shitty schwag. I do have clear performers in this batch and am planning on keeping only the best strains. I do have 3 white widows that are just about ready to start cloning and sexing. I also have some white russian, Ak-47, blue berry and Northern Lights seeds to play with. But that will be later. Probably after I get two trays going. I am excited about the white russian after seeing/hearing how well it does for LB.
> 
> On another note:
> LB, let me see if I understand here. You use a chiller and like an aquarium power head, and that gets your res cold enough and enough DO to keep the nasties out and the plants happy? Just trying to rethink things for future improvements. Maybe another pump in the res for full time circulation? I only use a 25 gal for a 2'x3' tray. That sounds to me like plenty of circulation to get DO in the water. Then I could scrap the bubble curtain? I know you are probably sick of talking about it but a quick description of your res set up would be much appreciated.



i could never get sick of talking about anything let alone help people or elaborating on what i say. sure i could get blue in the face but i cant even count the number of times of how many of my dumb ass questions that Al B. Fuct answered. Thas another thing i learned from Al. B Fuct. Its all about paying it forward. This is another reason i admired Al.

Sure the answering of questions may get tedious....but its always good to help IMO.


Anywho....

yes you are understanding me right dirty steve.

roots like cold water and plenty of DO, not warm water and h2o2.

h2o2 comes into play IF you have pathogen problems. or some folks run it 24/7...however, avid users & fanboys will not admit that it kills the natural process of roots.....this is why they normally have to keep adding it.

just like Gypsy said....he thought he *had *to run h2o2 or some bacteria pathogen product in order to run hydro and aero systems....which is simply just not true.

Its like people who take aspirin to prevent heart attack...when reports have come out that it may do more harm then help.

Im all about efficiency and power consumption. This is another reason i dont like air pumps... more power usage, more problems. and just all around shit can go wrong.

This comes back to my original saying....roots like cold water and high DO. Somewhere along the lines, people got to thinking you can grow in a hot ass reservoir if you simply add h2o2, which couldnt be further from the truth.

Secondly forcing air into your res via air pumps can cause more harm than help...that is another reason i dont use them. Air pumps also can cause your reservoir to heat because of course anything that is mechcanial will cause heat. Air pumps are no different, which is why if you run them...you should keep them in a cold area. Also air pumps will take in surrounding air. Everybody knows that mold and bacteria are always in the air...its just the nature of our world. When you inject air into your reservoir...you are taking the risk of introducing airborne spores into your reservoir...this is why more often than not, people who run air pumps will add h2o2 and they have to clean off their air stones and such, etc etc because of the sludge.... 

i dont have time for that dumb shit. i dont need to bleach out my reservoir...i dont even wipe out my reservoir between res changes. i dont do any scrubbing. nothing. i have a very clean running res. All that shit is just extra in my opinion.


Last but not least, Dirty Steve.

keep in mind, you are still running ebb and flow. you have more of a safety window than any other hydro because ebb and flow normally runs with medium in pots and even though hydroponic reservoirs must be kept at nice cool temps and constant moving water is paramount.... its not so determental because of potted medium


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 21, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> LB.. I LOVE YOU MAN...
> 
> And I KNOW you KNOW YOUR SHIT...
> 
> ...



love ya too bro

lol i mean i dont know what else to do bro...

i tried to explain it simple

i tried to explain it in detail

i even tried to explain it period.

sorry you cant understand my typing/wording. not so good at english, math and science are my subjects. however, i've explained it many o times and its helped other people...so iono what the problem is???!?!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

So NOW I have a fucking problem...

Thirps in the moms...

And in some of the clones I put in flower...

It snowed again... pretty soon I have 9 months of pest free outside world...

And it would just SUCK to have to battle them INSIDE...

I am going to try ONCE.. but if I cannot control the problem 100% the FIRST time, I will KILLL KILL KILL every mom in the house...

Finish what I got in the flower room, and NUKE the house...

Then start fresh from seed...

Any thoughts?

Ps.... I can consider using a spray on the moms, cause I can let them grow and use NEW clones...

But I will harvest EARLY before spraying the buds with ANYTHING.. too much of it gets EATEN...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 21, 2009)

holy shit bro!!!

that fucking sucks!!!!!


what about predator bugs?

or those hot shot pest strips? the sticky thingies?


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I dunno...

I am not quite prepared to live with a million bugs...

In my res, pumps, fans...

Seems like a MESS...

I rather have NO BUGS...

and none of these methods are 100%...

That is why I am almost thinking I should just DO IT NOW...

and get it all done ASAP!!!

So that when winter hits (snowed again last night) I got a house that will *stay bug free*... CAUSE THERE ARE NO BUGS OUTSIDE...

you know what I mean???


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Fortunately the trees are not infested YET...

And I have kicked the temps down way low to keep the bugs from having a field trip..

I am running 65F day/ 55F night and I actually let it get down to upper 40's last night....

Bugs do not like cold right???

Reproduction rates go way down right?

I am hoping I can squeeze another 2 "thirp free" weeks for them, cause they could sure use it...

It's not chop time yet...



> Originally Posted by *GypsyBush*
> _Here's 2 of my favorite bagseeds..
> 
> 
> ...


 And here she is starting the 7th week of flower...


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Fucking Thirps...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 21, 2009)

yes colder temps will slow down the buggers


cold will initate hibernation to them.


man i would say if you wanna just say fuck it...i'd find a fogger/bomber that is safe and take them out asap


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

FUCK SAFE...

I'm gonna NUKE the house...

I'll just move out for a week... 

AND KILL THEM ALL...!!!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

I may even convert the room into a bat cave and cultivate some shroomies for a change...

Seeing as I will not have a SINGLE plant anymore...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 21, 2009)

well i meant safe

cuz i know i'd love to nuke them, but im attached to my girls and my mothers....so i know you will be hard pressed to chop all them down yourself


but i guess ya gotta do what ya gotta do


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 21, 2009)

Do you think there is any other 100% FOR SURE - FIRST TRY way to get rid of the pests?

I would consider it to save the moms...

But I refuse to wage war.. when I have a sterile environment outside for the next 9 months +...

And I have no place to take them... If I nuke the house.. they DIE...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 21, 2009)

im sure there is something that will work and that you could still keep them in the room

i just gotta find it.


i remember my mentor bombing the room in full flower with no problems


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 22, 2009)

So has anybody tried the Sure-to-Grow products yet?
http://www.suretogrow.com/
Looks like it is similar to Al's Fytocell. It's cheaper than the damn Hydroton AND disposable. Cleaning rocks is lame. Also, a 2ft^3 bag is only 2.5 lbs. so shipping would not be too bad. I just don't know how often it can be flooded or really any details about it. Just came across it while shopping for a 1KW HPS system.

Oh yeah, about those HOT SHOT No Pest Strips... I had a serious fly issue on my covered patio/carport. Had the exterminator come out and everything. Nothing got rid of them. Then I put up the NPS and within a day the problem was solved. Not everything was completely dead but it is an outdoor area. They last 4 months and if they are in a closed space they will wipe the slate clean. might be worth a shot. I have heard a lot of people say they are not good to have around plants because they are poison, but you gotta do what ya gotta do. Says on the label to limit exposure in a closed area to only 4 hours per day. Powerful stuff. Cheap too. Less than $5. My only experience with them is outside though so a bit more research would be a wise idea. Good luck Gypsy.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 22, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> So has anybody tried the Sure-to-Grow products yet?
> http://www.suretogrow.com/
> Looks like it is similar to Al's Fytocell. It's cheaper than the damn Hydroton AND disposable. Cleaning rocks is lame. Also, a 2ft^3 bag is only 2.5 lbs. so shipping would not be too bad. I just don't know how often it can be flooded or really any details about it. Just came across it while shopping for a 1KW HPS system.


I am going to experiment with my hydroton cleaning a bit...

It is nothing but cooked clay, right?

SO I am thinking about baking it all again... high temp...

Burn every last bit of root out of there... then wash it...


The store is far, and it costs me more to ship 1 bag than it does to buy the bag...

So I will be doing that with some and see what gives...

First I thought of a wire "cage" that I could just sit on top of the fire...

But I can also make a rock oven to cook them in...

Probably be nice to have anyways... big ol' rock pizza oven outside...



> Oh yeah, about those HOT SHOT No Pest Strips... I had a serious fly issue on my covered patio/carport. Had the exterminator come out and everything. Nothing got rid of them. Then I put up the NPS and within a day the problem was solved. Not everything was completely dead but it is an outdoor area. They last 4 months and if they are in a closed space they will wipe the slate clean. might be worth a shot. I have heard a lot of people say they are not good to have around plants because they are poison, but you gotta do what ya gotta do. Says on the label to limit exposure in a closed area to only 4 hours per day. Powerful stuff. Cheap too. Less than $5. My only experience with them is outside though so a bit more research would be a wise idea. Good luck Gypsy.



Thanks Bro...

I'll look into it..

But so far the only 100% way is to NUKE...

and if I manage to save a mom or 3 , IT WOULD SUCK to have 1 little larvae on it... one little egg that I missed.. then I will have failed...


I just do not want to take a chance cause I can be ASSURED of no re-infestation... if I do it 100% right...

But it would be NICE not to loose th ebest 7 strains I have ever smoked...


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 22, 2009)

The pyrethrum TR boms work great for everything!!!! And also look into A product called clean air purge..... Ya if you can find A better way to clean hydrotron fill me in!


----------



## nordowell (Sep 23, 2009)

gypsy at worst save a few clones of each strain those should be easy to dip the leaves in water to drown the bugs.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 23, 2009)

Well I went and ordered some of the Sure to Grow http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=790&navid=34 1.5" starter cubes. 98 of them for $9 plus shipping. Going to give it a whirl. I will let you all know how it goes. Also re tooling my clone box. Don't really know what the hell is going on but I have lost 3 small mother replacement batches of clones and I am tired of it. I need to sort this out before it is time to take replacement flowering clones. Hard to single out the problem when my first 3 batches of clones in rock wool went perfect and now I am Bugsin' it all up. (sorry Bugs.) The thing is I have been doing it all the same way and now I am having problems. UGH! When it is time for a new batch to go into flower though I am planning using the loose STG. I will post on that too as it happens. Peace.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 23, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Hard to single out the problem when my first 3 batches of clones in rock wool went perfect and now I am Bugsin' it all up. (sorry Bugs.)


very nice......sparkafire would be proud

and make an aerocloner. it worked for me. or oldintheway has a journal on here about a fool proof rapid rooter cloning process i used to finally get it. then i got the timer for my cloner and have been doing it this way ever since.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 24, 2009)

yea i agree

get 100% strike rate with clones everytime. and no medium...love my aero cloner


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 24, 2009)

I'm gonna third the aerocloner reccommendation. 

Today is day 8 and they're pretty much ready to plant. I'll let them go another 6 days and they will be well established.





Fucking around with plugs and cubes and pucks is a thing of the past for me. All I've got is consistent rooting everytime.


----------



## reeferMaster (Sep 24, 2009)

i think some green thumb here can help a fella out i have 25 cuttings waiting upon rooting , i have a few ?s cuse i dont want them 2 die like the last batches thier in a 25 site powercloner . n i thought it would be a good idea 2 lower the ph, problem with that is i lowerd it hella far around 4 so i had 2 raise it so now is at 5.9, should i just dump it and use fresh water any imput would be great, do clones even need 2 be phed? should i use my cloning solution at full stength? peace


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 24, 2009)

5.9 is fine


however, i dont even pH my clone soup anymore lol...i've gotten cocky


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 24, 2009)

I agree that the aero cloner is the way to go. Just going to have to find space for it. I really just wanted to get a look at the STG product. Run a few tests on it. If it is like I think it is, I want to start running the loose fill in my flood tables. Lighter, cheaper, easier, and hopefully, higher yields. Thanks for the input guys, but things are the way they are for now.


----------



## reeferMaster (Sep 24, 2009)

so i shoulnt change the water? i will probly just keep toping off with fresh water. thanks for the advice btw loud blunts i like that quote at the end of your post it makes me laugh every time i read it, the stg stuff looks great i bought a bag for my sister of the loose fill and its made out of recycled animal hair. seems like its very airy and soft almost like lambs wool. i will be using this in 4 inch pots for her veg , haha cuze she dont know what the hell 2 do, its hard 2 teach some one that wants 2 grow and puts no effort into it. good luck 2 all sog growers, i will probly be posting on this site in the future, any one using deep water innovations 2 tray system?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 24, 2009)

damn sprucey....wtf do u do to get roots like that in 8 days? i mean exactly what do you do? we need a world class post from you on this one buddy.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 24, 2009)

STG is made of PET with PE binders. That is plastic. The stuff they make is bio-degradable. No animal hair involved.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 24, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> damn sprucey....wtf do u do to get roots like that in 8 days? i mean exactly what do you do? we need a world class post from you on this one buddy.


Okay, well first. We need some music.
[youtube]DQ9TsewLHto[/youtube]
Aptly named group and song for this post.

I wish I had some fancy secret to fill you in on, but it's all pretty straight forward stuff. 

I prefer big clones, they seem to root a little faster. But hey, sometimes you've gotta clone what you've gotta clone.
When I take my cuts, on top of scraping the end a little, I also make a slit or 2 down the side, this seems to really speed up the formation of good roots. 
Then I give them a dunk in rooting gel, I don't have a peticular brand loyalty, but lately I've been buying this stuff because it contains .65% iba rather than the .55% most other brands seem to sport. 






In reality you could probably just pour the stuff in the reservoir, seeing as the sprayers take it all off the plants within an hour, but for some reason I insist on doing it this way.

Lighting is just a plain floro shop light I had lying around with daylight bulbs in it. I keep it about 10" from the tops of the clones.

I run the sprayers 24/7, I've heard a cycle timer can speed up roots, but i'm cheap.

I use regular tap water, which comes out here about about 6.5 ph. I don't even bother lowering it at all.

I have a little 12 dollar, fixed temperature, submersable aquarium heater that keeps it a steady 79f. I leave it on until all (or most, I always take about 50% more cuts than I need, so I can pick the best ones.) of my cuts have at least one substantial nub. At which point (usually day 4-6) I unplug the heater and do a water change to straight cold tap water (which, over the next day will warm up to, and stay at about 75f), I also add to the reservoir a shot each (about 1/4 the reccommended dose) of prop-o-gator and super b+ at this point.






If i'm taking smaller, wimpier cuts, I'll also add a small splash of no-damp to the first mix, which prevents the dreaded mushy stem. This stuff smells really foul, like turpentine, so I prefer not to use it, but better safe than sorry






And without fail, if I keep my temperatures in check I'll have some nice roots under 2 weeks, sometimes, like this time, under 10 days.






Oh, and as always I'm using 35% h202 at aroun 1ml per gallon at all stages.


I'm currently super blasted on some White Rhino so I hope this makes sense.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 24, 2009)

+rep for that fucking post.......dammit man, that was nice.


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 24, 2009)

Spruce- How do you like that PT cloner? I was looking at that 1 for alittle while before I got the new top for my ezcloner. Those are nice looking root's! These are 2 weeks old from my ezcloner, and then I give them A extra 2 weeks of veg in my old DIY aerocloner's before into my flowering room. They alway's run for 24/7 and never add any additives, I keep my res at 75f, I have alway's used clonex gel and have had 100% success rate. I have thought about using A aero system for mother's.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 24, 2009)

o0o0o0o can i show off my root porn too?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 24, 2009)

fuck me!!!! i dont get roots like any of you in 3 weeks in my aerocloner
never have. and mine are on a 2 minute on 12 minute off timer. my water is 75 and i just cut em and throw em in the cloner now. i used to scrape and split and use olivias gel and clonex. and never did well. i use ro water , the ph may be a bit low though. i dont get it....bugs stilll sucks at cloning
god i hope sparky doesnt read this


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 24, 2009)

bad karma?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 24, 2009)

btw bugs since you already got the roots excellator, use that. dose at 1mL per gallon

let it works its magic

ph water to 5.5-5.8


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 25, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> o0o0o0o can i show off my root porn too?


absolutely!!! Lets see what you've got.




> fuck me!!!! i dont get roots like any of you in 3 weeks in my aerocloner
> never have. and mine are on a 2 minute on 12 minute off timer. my water is 75 and i just cut em and throw em in the cloner now. i used to scrape and split and use olivias gel and clonex. and never did well. i use ro water , the ph may be a bit low though. i dont get it....bugs stilll sucks at cloning
> god i hope sparky doesnt read this


Maybe a voodoo curse?


----------



## reeferMaster (Sep 25, 2009)

those are some savage roots trouble....


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 25, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> fuck me!!!! i dont get roots like any of you in 3 weeks in my aerocloner
> never have. and mine are on a 2 minute on 12 minute off timer. my water is 75 and i just cut em and throw em in the cloner now. i used to scrape and split and use olivias gel and clonex. and never did well. i use ro water , the ph may be a bit low though. i dont get it....bugs stilll sucks at cloning
> god i hope sparky doesnt read this


 

I run RO in mine and keep the ph at 5.5 until I have root's and then I take it to 5.8! Are you putting the gel's in the refrigerator? And does your RO have A DI section on it? If it does have A DI get your water before the DI! I sometime doe the scarification and sometimes I just cut them up the stem, The 1's in the pic's are 2 weeks and I did use some scarification on them.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 25, 2009)

i really dont get it......sparky has a curse on me.


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 25, 2009)

lol! Bug's heres A question for you, What nut's are you using? I am gonna look into switching over from IONIC to something else......


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 25, 2009)

i use gh3 but i will be switching over to canna in a couple months. just to try it out.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 25, 2009)

Wait! So the DI part of the RO system is bad? What is the reason for that? Come to think of it I wasn't having cloning problems until I got the RO system. That will piss me right off if that thing is causing my problems. Please clarify your reasoning trouble. Or really anybody that might know why the DI is bad. And is it only bad for cloning or bad for the whole process?


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 25, 2009)

I was it running for my fishtank's! But the DI is supposed to strip everything! Even in my ezcloner paper work it clearly states not to use DI water, But they do make A product called ro right that will replace all the good crap. But I just put A tee in before my DI that takes care of my system.

I started using the GH 3 part years ago and was not real happy with it, in fact I still have A half of gallon of each left (I was thinking about using the lucas formula for A try)


----------



## nordowell (Sep 25, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Well I went and ordered some of the Sure to Grow http://www.discount-hydro.com/productdisp.php?pid=790&navid=34 1.5" starter cubes. 98 of them for $9 plus shipping. Going to give it a whirl. I will let you all know how it goes. Also re tooling my clone box. Don't really know what the hell is going on but I have lost 3 small mother replacement batches of clones and I am tired of it. I need to sort this out before it is time to take replacement flowering clones. Hard to single out the problem when my first 3 batches of clones in rock wool went perfect and now I am Bugsin' it all up. (sorry Bugs.) The thing is I have been doing it all the same way and now I am having problems. UGH! When it is time for a new batch to go into flower though I am planning using the loose STG. I will post on that too as it happens. Peace.


i tried this a few months ago, the starter stg cubes need watering too often for me, i use rockwool for that. as for the loose fill i use that in my pots in my ebb and flow sog and it works great except for its so light by the time they are dry when you start watering again the pots start tipping over. i had read a post by al that said he had this same problem with fytocell and he used a layer of rockwool at the bottom of his pots and that kept them from tipping. as for you cloning problems keep the rockwool just barely moist watering every 12 hours and just use plain tap water and nothing else.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 25, 2009)

SpruceZeus said:


> absolutely!!! Lets see what you've got.



iono Bugs may get to hating hard!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 25, 2009)

i hate you all



show em....fuck it. as soon as i get my water and ph straightened out my problems will be over


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 25, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i hate you all
> 
> 
> 
> show em....fuck it. as soon as i get my water and ph straightened out my problems will be over


 


lol.......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 25, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> i hate you all
> 
> 
> 
> show em....fuck it. as soon as i get my water and ph straightened out my problems will be over





Hi Haters!!!









100% strike rate....always roots 3-5 days


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 25, 2009)

Gotta love it!


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 25, 2009)

Yep. It's settled. As soon as I have the funds, I will be using an aero-cloner. That just looks too easy. I do still have a bunch of rock wool cubes, so I will use those up for my next batch for the flower room. I will experiment with the STG when I am not in a bind for babies. And it is definitely back to tap water for the clones. Gonna ditch the DI filter too. Unless it is still okay for the nute soup? I would think it would be because the nutes added should have everything needed for the plants, right? 
I want to use the loose fill STG for the flower ebb and flow and I was planning on using a bit of hydroton in the bottom of the pots for ballast. Gotta use it up any way. Thanks doods!


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 26, 2009)

I only by pass for the cloner! The rest are off the full unit, and I underAstand what you mean by needing more little ladie's! I had just recently lost ALL my mother's..... I do still play with RW here and there trying to comeup with the fast route with it. 

Steve do you know what cloner you will be getting? Depending on were you are the PT like spruce is using is A real nice price, I am really happy to have my ezcloner back in action. Have you thought of A DIY unit they work great and you can put 1 together for under 100.00.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 26, 2009)

Not sure which one to get yet. I am a bit weary of the DIY cloners because of the leak issue. That PT looks real nice though.


----------



## Xare (Sep 26, 2009)

MY DIY bubble cloner does not leak.

I cut down the size of the lid so that it will fit nicely inside of the rubbermaid tub.


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 26, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Not sure which one to get yet. I am a bit weary of the DIY cloners because of the leak issue. That PT looks real nice though.


 

I used some foam/rubber window gasket around the slant of the rubber maid lid, It work
s great for the leaking problem! The PT look's great I just had the ezcloner for awhile but just needed to replace the top! I do love my ezcloner and wouldn't give it up for anything but the price is pretty crazy......


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 26, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Not sure which one to get yet. I am a bit weary of the DIY cloners because of the leak issue. That PT looks real nice though.



lol thas from people who dont know what they are doing


as previously mentioned in the thread, weather stripping works great bro.

i have zero leaks from my cloner....


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 26, 2009)

Cool. But i found the PT for $158 and it comes with all those additives that Spruce has. I might just DIY one up and see how it goes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 26, 2009)

good luck brother!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 26, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Cool. But i found the PT for $158 and it comes with all those additives that Spruce has. I might just DIY one up and see how it goes.


Damn!!! thats like 75 bucks less than I paid for mine.
Is that for the 20 or the 80 site cloner?


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 26, 2009)

Check it out.
http://www.accessdiscounts.com/sku-69158.html


----------



## SpruceZeus (Sep 26, 2009)

beauty!!! I say go for it. Mine has treated me really well.


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 26, 2009)

Right on. 
So how long can a mother plant still produce viable clones? Mines is pushin 6 months old right now. I am going to replace them as soon as I get a good batch of clones. Maybe that is part of my problem? Just a thought.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 26, 2009)

the last 2 moms i flowered were 18 months old and still kickin ass.


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 27, 2009)

That is A great price for the cloner, I hope you clicked the buy now feature!!!! I have keep mother's for almost 2 years without A problem. And the only reason I lost them is I did something stupid!!


----------



## dirtysteve (Sep 27, 2009)

I did not click buy it now. I am without employment at the moment. And as an added insult my unemployment benefits are less per week than I used to make in a day. But for some reason my bills are the same. Go figure. But as son as I can, I will have that thing. No more spending on mediums, no more worrying about watering, no more hassles. Thanks for all the help guys.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Sep 27, 2009)

I am wondering if my upcoming grow would qualify as a SOG

cramming 30 pots (12" in diameter) into 5'x6' area under a 1000W?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 28, 2009)

yup sounds good to me


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 28, 2009)

I have been looking into expanding my room and grow size but that means more work! I want more plant's but just really dont have the time or the energy to do it.


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 28, 2009)

So I dropped the temps in the rooms to 65F day and 50F night...

The proliferation has slowed way down...

The trees are still not infested...

As for the moms, They have been sprayed with a weak solution of GO GNATS... as well as some put in the res... at 1/4 strength of the recommended dosage...

..

NO POISON IN THE FLOWER ROOM...


...


But I am starting to believe the trees will get a chance to finish...

These are pics of the best looking one...



> So how long can a mother plant still produce viable clones?


This was about a 1 year old mom...


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 29, 2009)

Gypsy- be very carefull with that gonat's! I used it in my dwc mother's alittle while back and it killed them in no time (I did mix it to the max like I was told by the store I bought it from)!


----------



## GypsyBush (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks Bro...

I went with 1/4 strength, and they are still alive... so far...


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 29, 2009)

Good! I knew I should have listened to my gut about how much to use, but oh well what can you do!


----------



## DrGreenthum09 (Sep 29, 2009)

I have just built A Flood and Drain System.. I will have my first lot in a few weeks... I'm making a video for youtube.. about how i built it.. and how it works.. I will post some pics on here too.. How do i join your group Then? <-:KeepSmoking:->


----------



## reeferMaster (Sep 29, 2009)

quick question for the cloners if my clones seem like thier takeing forever 2 fully root in the aero cloner its been maybe a week in a half should i change the res? thiers rooting starts on the stalk every where and a few have started. the pump is on a 15 min on/off timer, and so far it looks like 99% are going 2 root, thanks for any imput good luck 2 all the savage sog grwrs.peace


----------



## grandpabear3 (Sep 29, 2009)

DrGreenthum09 said:


> How do i join your group Then? <-:KeepSmoking:->


you just did



reeferMaster said:


> quick question for the cloners if my clones seem like thier takeing forever 2 fully root in the aero cloner its been maybe a week in a half should i change the res? thiers rooting starts on the stalk every where and a few have started. the pump is on a 15 min on/off timer, and so far it looks like 99% are going 2 root, thanks for any imput good luck 2 all the savage sog grwrs.peace


as long as your water looks good and they cuttings are headed in the right direction your golden.


----------



## reeferMaster (Sep 29, 2009)

so bugs if my waters still clean and arerated u think i could leave them in thier for another 3 weeks witht the same water? ive been top ing it off with fresh but wouldnt they all grow better with pure clean wtaer?


----------



## reeferMaster (Sep 29, 2009)

i know 3 weeks isnt long its just ive added a bunch of stuff 2 the water. im going 2 cheak ph. thx


----------



## LoudBlunts (Sep 30, 2009)

no sweat bro, sometimes it might take longer than others to root. 

and yah, i sometime use my cloner for 3 weeks, using 3 cycles of clones each a week rooting (without changing the water)... so im sure you wont have a problem keeping them in the cloner


----------



## Drio (Sep 30, 2009)

O hai.

No movement in the apartment hunting , pretty much stuck in this lousy house atm...

This is turning out to be a major delay for the plans >.< Sorry i couldnt get a journal up sooner 

Ill get this stinkbud sog up soon -_- i promise.

Nice to see your moms growing well like that Gypsy ;D Trees are just way to sexy -_-


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 30, 2009)

If I go any longer than 2 weeks I will change the water! But I am on A 2 week cycle so I need to move them over to my aero unit at the 2 week mark.







reeferMaster said:


> i know 3 weeks isnt long its just ive added a bunch of stuff 2 the water. im going 2 cheak ph. thx


----------



## Ahzweepay (Sep 30, 2009)

Here's some shots of my current grow just starting week 6 of flowering direct from clone...


----------



## trouble9039 (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice! Look's tastey






Ahzweepay said:


> Here's some shots of my current grow just starting week 6 of flowering direct from clone...


----------



## sparkafire (Sep 30, 2009)

Just stopping in to say hi to everyone and tell Bugs that he hugs a good root!!
Oh and Bugs your mom is better than ever!


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 30, 2009)

I wanna start using an ebb and flow and have been researching and im waiting for my pieces in the mail to arrive. Cant wait!!


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 30, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> Just stopping in to say hi to everyone and tell Bugs that he hugs a good root!!
> Oh and Bugs your mom is better than ever!


Now that is fucking funny!!!!


----------



## True Stoner (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahzweepay said:


> Here's some shots of my current grow just starting week 6 of flowering direct from clone...


Man those plants are fucking sweet!! Whats with the markings on the side of the pots??


----------



## nordowell (Sep 30, 2009)

steve if you still got it laying around can you post that thermostat/motorspeed pic for this guy https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/249275-exhaust-fan-timed-temp-controlled-2.html

thanks.

nevermind i found it, great pics and tutorial tho man.


----------



## Ahzweepay (Sep 30, 2009)

True Stoner said:


> Man those plants are fucking sweet!! Whats with the markings on the side of the pots??


Thanks much 

The markings are my system of keeping track of the plants - which mother it was from, when the clone was taken, its location in the clone machine, etc... A bit overly anal, but it really helps keep track of things for a newb such as myself


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 1, 2009)

nordowell said:


> steve if you still got it laying around can you post that thermostat/motorspeed pic for this guy https://www.rollitup.org/grow-room-design-setup/249275-exhaust-fan-timed-temp-controlled-2.html
> 
> thanks.
> 
> nevermind i found it, great pics and tutorial tho man.


Glad to help.


----------



## reeferMaster (Oct 1, 2009)

haha it turns out my ph was outta wack so i flushed it! any one know of a cheap alternative probe cleaning solution? i just figure its expensive what do u guys prefer? would hygrozym or flora shield work?


----------



## trouble9039 (Oct 2, 2009)

No it will not work!


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 2, 2009)

How about a mild dish soap and warm water solution for cleaning the probe? Then re-calibrate. Has always worked for me. An old SOFT tooth brush is handy. Just use common sense and be careful. I have an Oakton pH meter. It is the same one I use at work to check the pH of water based drilling fluids. Those things are just about bullet proof.


----------



## trouble9039 (Oct 3, 2009)

The mild dish soap may work, I don't see why it wouldn't! I just use the cleaner that they provide.


----------



## nordowell (Oct 4, 2009)

need more pics of sog ops in here...


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 4, 2009)

nordowell said:


> need more pics of sog ops in here...


Ask, and you shall recieve.

Heres my (recently upgraded) 4 stage SOG.





And here is an almost ripe Jock horror plant.


----------



## solidstuff (Oct 4, 2009)

hello, i am new to growing with any system. i decided to go with ebb & flow. i have all my gear and i am awaitting my mother plant to be large enough to grow from. Is there a group for the ebb & flow growers or just these posts? I am also new to this site. As for knowledge ( I have done alll my reading and research) now just laying it all out.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 4, 2009)

solidstuff said:


> hello, i am new to growing with any system. i decided to go with ebb & flow. i have all my gear and i am awaitting my mother plant to be large enough to grow from. Is there a group for the ebb & flow growers or just these posts? I am also new to this site. As for knowledge ( I have done alll my reading and research) now just laying it all out.



ebb and flow will treat you right, it is a great way to learn and is very forgiving by hydro standards. welcome to the club. its just a few threads with a bunch of us checkin in daily to help out and get helped out. a nice lil family with a dirty ol hooker loving uncle named sparkafire and several other characters. congrats on the research....your already ahead of the game.

welcome home.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 6, 2009)

plants will be roughly 10-14 tall inches when they go in.... hehehe  gunna put em on a drip ..... line the box with "pool" liner, and ebb & flow,


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 8, 2009)

FUCK FUCK FUCK!!! My slutty ass, nite walkin, street hustlin, trick turnin whore plants went and got fuckin pollinated. Effin seeds. I don't have any hermies. Looks like I didnt clean well enough after sexing my plants. Son of a bitch. Oh well. I guess I got seeds for a rainy day. It really doesn't look too bad. Most of the seeds are towards the bottoms of the plants. I guess I am done with my rant. Sorry if I bummed anybody out. I got about a week or two til harvest. Then I am remodeling the grow op a bit. And I will clean with an OCD vengeance. Just had to get that off my chest. It will still be better bud than the shitty schwag that is usually going around. But since there is NOTHING going around these days, I think it will be okay. Have a great day everybody.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 8, 2009)

sorry to hear it steve.....lol.....nice rant though. dirty girls will do whatever they can get away with.


----------



## sparkafire (Oct 9, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sorry to hear it steve.....lol.....nice rant though. dirty girls will do whatever they can get away with.


Yea DS sorry to hear that your girls were rubbing up agaist BUGS and caught the seeds. He is a dirty ol WEED Baron and loves the little boys so its kind of unusual for him to stray to the young girls. 

There is hope for you though, all the mistakes you make along the way will make you a strong WEED Baron when the time comes. 

Bugs I love you!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 9, 2009)

its good to know your still there and that you still care.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 9, 2009)

sog/perpetual grower here! i currently have 20 plants total growing in two seperate tents in sets of ten


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 10, 2009)

cool, and welcome. you got sum mommas providing you with those 10 cuttings every 2-3 weeks?
what kinda shit you runnin......go ahead....dish. we'll be able to keep up.


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 10, 2009)

mmmmmm...... good things in the works


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 10, 2009)

I appreciate the sympathy. But there is good news. I have roots poppin on my white widow clones. Wooo and Yay! I took enough to sex them and have a couple moms if they are female. Bagseed is good for cutting teeth on but I am ready for some top shelf genetics.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

im doing two grow tents with 600 watts a piece in doing ten auto aks and joint doc seeds per tent. in 3 weeks im planting 12 fem lowlife hindu kush and fem diesel ryder in each tent, then will transfer by time harvest comes up for the existing plants. i plan on doing this for at least three grows, get a nice stash of buds an then switch my tents to reg fem kush strains then back to autos. i also will be addin 250 watts of hps light to both tents in a month as well. journal up too. the joint doc seeds are blueryder and diesel ryder non fem. the fems are the aks from lowlife


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 10, 2009)

hope you got a lot of those auto seeds


you cannot clone the autos


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

yeah. 20 this first time. and 30 each other time after. they will always be 3 weeks apart.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

hey loud if ur avatar is ur grow room then damn bro u got a forest in there! good shit


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 10, 2009)

thas nothing...you should see the new new

: x


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 10, 2009)

wud love too. lol looks great in da avatar so i know in person it wud be nice but i wudnt even want to see it, jus sample sum buds


----------



## midnightXsterling (Oct 10, 2009)

Hey everyone, I've been lurking for a while and decided to join the conversation. My second grow is winding down now and I am going to rebuild/expand my growing capacities to incorporate the ebb and flo SoG method in the coming months.

At the moment I am basically functioning on bare minimums, I have a Sativa in her 10th week flowering on life support, just waiting to cut her down after flushing. I'll include pictures of grow area #2, where my SoG flowering will happen.
~
~
~
~
~







This is the flowering room (to be), the veg area will be almost identical. I have not yet decided on a light fixture, but as I am on a limitied budget I will probably be aiming for two of the Sunleaves dual-tube T5s or TT55s for each level. Next diagram is for the same area (flowering), different perspective.








As you can see it is very limited room to work with, but I know it can be done. Sorry for leaving out the trays on this one, just imagine them there exactly like the previous.

I am thinking 8-10 clones per level, harvesting every 5 weeks (my strain is a 10 wk bloomer).

So there it is, I hope I can navigate my way through the next few months on my first SoG journey, maybe with a little help from my friends 

Btw, with this proposed setup - how many mothers would you all suggest? I was thinking four or five. Also, is 8,000 lumens ( of 6500k) enough for 10 clones to flower? Thanks!


----------



## nordowell (Oct 11, 2009)

no one here will suggest flowering with flourescent, get yourself a 400 watt hps and remove the shelves.


----------



## midnightXsterling (Oct 11, 2009)

I have flowered with flourescent for a year with good results (CFLs mostly). I understand a HPS would make it _great _results, but I can live with good mainly because there is no other option financially.

By remove the shelves, do you mean have only one level of flowering clones instead of two?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 11, 2009)

I think what he means is none of us are really interested in seeing a purely fluorescent grow SOG or not, on this thread...... there are other threads that are better suited for you...... start a journal eh? I will watch, just to see what happens lol.....


----------



## nordowell (Oct 11, 2009)

midnightXsterling said:


> I have flowered with flourescent for a year with good results (CFLs mostly). I understand a HPS would make it _great _results, but I can live with good mainly because there is no other option financially.
> 
> By remove the shelves, do you mean have only one level of flowering clones instead of two?


exactly what i mean.


----------



## midnightXsterling (Oct 11, 2009)

nordowell said:


> exactly what i mean.


Ah gotcha, sorry I am new to "foruming". I went ahead and started it here. Thanks~


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 12, 2009)

Let me know what y'all think of my little sluts.
They are under a 400 HPS.
GH Flora Series nutes w/ Lucas formula.
Flood 4 times per day.
Straight into 12/12 after rooting clones in RW.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Oct 12, 2009)

+reps..they look good dirty, gota love the satvia sog...what strain,how many weeks. also what the size of that set up?...


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Oct 12, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Let me know what y'all think of my little sluts.
> They are under a 400 HPS.
> GH Flora Series nutes w/ Lucas formula.
> Flood 4 times per day.
> Straight into 12/12 after rooting clones in RW.


 
they look slutty as hell i love it ..............do you have a grow thread ??? link ??


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 12, 2009)

They are bag seed. 5 Different strains. There are 4 in the back that I am sure are pure sativas. I think the rest are indica but just stretched. I have 1 2'x3' tray that holds 24 lollypops in 5.5"x 5.5" pots. I don't have the perpetual going yet because I am too far into it money wise and needed to get something out of it before I do any upgrades. This is my first grow. Next round I will have a 1KW and 2 2'x3' trays on a 1 month rotation. I singled out my best performer from this round and I will be culling the rest of the strains I have. I have some white widow for the next round after that as well. The reason I called them sluts is that the bottoms of them are seeded a bit. I must not have gotten all the pollen out from when I sexed my plants. Oh well. That wont happen again. Thanks for the input.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 12, 2009)

well it is week 5 day 2 of the new system, and around week 6 in the older one that the light leak affected.
i took 4 of the 6 clones i rooted and put them in for replacement mothers. the other 2 i put in a rail for fun.
then i finally added cal mag to the water for the first time ever since using the r/o water. but i got the tecnaflora one....shit i forget the name. but it aint organic. so i went with it instead of the botanicare line.

and i put the kool bloom in at 1/2 of the lowest recommended dosage. don't wanna over shoot it.
and my ph is finally stable at 5.8 ......truth be told i was being lazy and letting too many days pass between checking anything.

i will be using my roots excellurator on the next pass of cuttings. but i'm having mother issues right now so they are not ready. put 4 replacements in.....hope they make it.

gonna start pre-ph'ing my water in a brute now. then filling the cloners and tubs up.

permalink
 my new speed controller

 for salt buildup in the aero system.
 for roots and cal/mag supplemental 
 good ol kool bloom
 to pre treat my water in. and a hell of a good tub for bubble hash
 my moms..... trying to make a come back. i dont think the transplants are gonna make it.
   the 1st system with the light leak. budding out.

finally!








 and a runt under the canopy that smells to high heaven
 the runt in the new system....1 of 3 
 about the best looking one in the new system
  and the new system wide shots from both ends at week 5


 having to get creative to keep em from tipping over without supports




sorry about the big ass post.....just havent updated here in a bit. bad ass dirtysteve.


----------



## nordowell (Oct 12, 2009)

isnt kool bloom just sugar? if not whats in it?


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 13, 2009)

kool bloom is a flower booster. no sugar. i'll pull up the stuff innit tomorrow


----------



## LoudBlunts (Oct 13, 2009)

everything looks good bro


i would go with the kool bloom powder instead of liquid...i heard it last longer and its more concentrated or some shit


and cut/pull those damn dead fan leaves off!!!! anything that aint green doing nothing but sucking energy from plant and they wont recover. no green no photosynthesis happening on that leaf 

your mothers are also ready to clone. you aint gonna need the fan leaves anyway...chop them, clean up the leaf/nodes and clone them!!!!

stop being a slacker!!!


i still cant blv you bought roots excellator...i think its really a picture that you printed out from the innanet!


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 13, 2009)

Heya folks. I'm just being a picture slut.

I made some ganja english toffee. (which from this point forth shall be referred to as Jamaican Toffee)





It is delicious (if you don't mind a *strong* weed taste to your toffee) and potent as all hell. 






I also pulled my first harvest of Nirvana's Jock Horror. My smoke report is forthcoming, I just want to give it a couple weeks cure so that i get the proper experience. But as a preview, less than a week since chopping and it is a flavourful bitch, with hints of licorice accenting the fruity skunk that is the dominant flavour. The high is nice, very heady. It leaves me confused and smiling.


----------



## seaofgreenpatientgroup (Oct 13, 2009)

hello, yes this sounds nice I love SOG!


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 13, 2009)

Bugs, why are you so mean to your mothers? They don't need much, and they give so much. I do like the aero set up though. Looks good. Are you running comparisons to see if all that extra stuff is worth it? I put some Gravity in this last tank just because I had a free sample. Don't really expect too much benefit from it. Get your shit together Bugs. I know you got it in you.

SpruceZeus, That stuff looks mighty tasty. The toffee and the JH. Nice work, keep us posted.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 13, 2009)

1st off.....damn sprucey!!!! i want that recipe please. and great job on the buds bro....seriously choice looking.




LoudBlunts said:


> > everything looks good bro
> 
> 
> ty
> ...


no worries i ccan cure that.



seaofgreenpatientgroup said:


> hello, yes this sounds nice I love SOG!


welcome home.



dirtysteve said:


> > Bugs, why are you so mean to your mothers? They don't need much, and they give so much.
> 
> 
> mothers were always the easy part. then i enclosed them and then i had lotsa heat buildup...then the ph problem in the water. idk man, i really am trying.
> ...


really man......we need that recipe.


thanks to all of you guys for helping out. imma go right now and get to work in there again.


----------



## SpruceZeus (Oct 13, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words folks. 

Normally I'll infuse canola oil rather than butter, it tends to carry less taste and be alot cleaner to work with. However, sometimes butter is the only way.





*Zeus's Jamaican Toffee*. (the day wrecker)

This is the recipe I used. The only think I would do differently is add more sugar. Try using 1 and 2/3 cups, that should be enough to take up all the butter. 
When I did it, it separated towards the end of the cooking process. (right at hard crack for you foodies) and I was forced to sop up a little bit of the extra butter to keep it from being italian toffee (extra greasy, ba-zing.)

Unless you're an expeienced candy maker, or willing to risk scortching your first couple batches, you _should really use a candy thermometer_. If you dont have one, you have to be extra vigilant. Cook it until the mixture goes golden coloured, and the second you see the first brown bit, time to give it a stir and get it the fuck off the heat.


-2 sticks (1 cup) ganja butter
-1 1/3 cup sugar
-a little bit of water maybe 1/4-1/3 cup
-a wee dash of vanilla
-chocolate chips
-nuts (optional)

Melt the butter in a saucepan over medium heat, if you're using a gas range, go with medium-low.

Add water and sugar.

Stir well, _but not too well_, lest your sugar crystalize.

Heat until hard crack, just a smidgen over 300 F

Immediately add your vanilla (and nuts if you're using them) pour onto cookie sheet lined with foil or parchment paper.

After a minute, but while it is still hot, add a handfull of chocolate. I used semi-sweet, but i'm sure milk chocolate would be better.

Wait a couple minutes for the chocolate to get all soft and melty, then use a spatula to spread it across the top of your toffee.

toss in the fridge for 20 minutes.

Smash and enjoy.


My next endeavour is going to be peanut brittle, pretty much the same process.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 13, 2009)

OMG IMMA FUCKIN CELEBRITY!!!! look in the background of the bud the sz is holding up.....it's me on riu.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 13, 2009)

oh and ty for the recipe....got a lil side tracked with seeing myself on the t.v.


----------



## kushykushkushy (Oct 17, 2009)

got 16 autos under 600 and 400 hps in a 4x4x7 tent x2. 9 confirmed fems ak's auto and 7 joint docs (blue an diesel reg). next grow 15 auto hindu and diesel fem per tent under 600 and 400 for a total of 1000


----------



## dirtysteve (Oct 22, 2009)

Well I found my hermie. One of my full sativas decided to fuck me. Oh well. I know I will have seeds forever now. Still going to have some salvageable bud too. 

I chopped 3 plants yesterday. About 135 grams wet. Maybe get an ounce out of it. The rest aren't done yet. That is okay because I ordered my PT cloner yesterday too. It should be here next week. Then I am going to jump things off for real. 

I also built myself a nifty little bud dryer. It has a carbon filter for odor control and about 10^2 ft of drying space. I will let y'all know how it works in a few days.

Also I am going to put a 1KW HPS in the flower room. Question about that is; Should I use an inline centrifugal duct fan to cool it or can I get by with one of those Home Depot booster fans? I am leaning towards the centrifugal since I could use a 4" and use a reducer to go up to 6" for the light hood. I want to get one of those XXXL monster reflectors and obviously air cool it. That should be more than enough to cover my 3'x4' flowering space.

Anyway, I am rambling. Happy toking! (soon)


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 22, 2009)

i say definately go with the centrifugal fan. sounds like you gotta plan!!!


----------



## 123petey999 (Oct 24, 2009)

hello people was thinkin of doin SOG for my next grow iv got a 16pot wilma drip feeder in a 1.2m x 1.2m x 2m grow tent and 600w HPS how long would i need to veg these plants and how tall and was thinkin of usein top44 any advise would be good as i dont no much about SOG thanks


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 25, 2009)

What up Bugs & SZ!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 25, 2009)

hey man!!! how the hell are you doin'?


----------



## DeweyKox (Oct 25, 2009)

I'm hella doing good!  Moved, stop growing , unemployed, broke, what else could I say, the hella part is I still have 6-8 months of herb to smoke! 

How are you?


----------



## theloadeddragon (Oct 25, 2009)

getting ready to plug an SOG


----------



## grandpabear3 (Oct 25, 2009)

DeweyKox said:


> I'm hella doing good!  Moved, stop growing , unemployed, broke, what else could I say, the hella part is I still have 6-8 months of herb to smoke!
> 
> How are you?


i'm super thanks for asking. about to be evicted, gonna move, unemployed, broke on food stamps and will have to stop growing in mid november when the power is shut off.

other than that......i'm great!

oh....and i'm out of bud!


----------



## newbi101 (Nov 4, 2009)

I need some advice from you guy's, I am running a small sog and the plants are getting really tall and fall over! Is there a way I can keep them smaller?


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey all...............doing 25 plants in a 4x4 E&F tray and am going to start flowering in about a week.

I like my setup, but I'd welcome any of you veteran E&F SOG guys/gals to take a looksee and gimme your comments about my setup - any input is greatly appreciated.

Grown a decent amount before, but never E&F.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 4, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Hey all...............doing 25 plants in a 4x4 E&F tray and am going to start flowering in about a week.
> 
> I like my setup, but I'd welcome any of you veteran E&F SOG guys/gals to take a looksee and gimme your comments about my setup - any input is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Grown a decent amount before, but never E&F.


 


What did you want to know?


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 4, 2009)

Hey,
Got my PT Cloner yesterday. Have to remodel the room a bit to fit the sucker. Need to cut clones BAD! 

Almost done with my first harvest. Really stony bud, but full of seeds. Got hermied. Oh well, never give up.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 4, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> What did you want to know?


Not really sure, honestly - just curious what some vet E&F'ers thought about my setup and if there's anything (multiple things, even) that they'd change.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 4, 2009)

Everyone has their own way of doing thing's.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 4, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Hey,
> Got my PT Cloner yesterday. Have to remodel the room a bit to fit the sucker. Need to cut clones BAD!
> 
> Almost done with my first harvest. Really stony bud, but full of seeds. Got hermied. Oh well, never give up.


 
That suks about the hermie! I hope you like the cloner, they seem to work pretty good.


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 4, 2009)

Trouble,
Do you go by the directions that come with it? Adding the products and changing the water per their schedule?


----------



## drewbear (Nov 6, 2009)

"if it comes back to you it is yours" I always hated that dumbass saying. If it comes back I now get to decide its fate and future because it came back???? Maybe it came back because it trusted you. It trusted you to never do something as disgusting as deciding that it was yours. It trusted you to keep setting it free. It trusted you. And you killed the trust .

Truly one of the LAMEST F***ing sayings there is. My friend came back, he's now mine. My friend came back she's now mine. I keep them all in the basement. Serves them right for coming back.


----------



## Drio (Nov 6, 2009)

Guys , can you help me find a ph nutrient uptake table?

Ive bin searching the forums for hours n still cant find that blasted graph.


----------



## Xare (Nov 6, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 12, 2009)

trouble9039 said:


> What did you want to know?


Does anyone else have serious stress bending in the middle of their tables? I'm guessing my 4x4 Botanicare bends a good 2-4" when full (pic below).

Also, anyone think that the hydroton dust (which I thought I had cleaned out, but obviously not well enough) will be a serious issue for my pump, or any other part of my grow, for that matter? (pic also below)

Finally, I know that bigger is always better, but do most of you consider a 35 gallon (actually 45 gallon, but only filled up to 35 gallons) adequate for a 4x4 table? The water level gets to the overflow, although I'm not sure how much is left in the rez - that being said, the table's going to be filled with plants within about ten days (another 15 in addition to the 15 you see vegging), so that would necessitate less water, correct?

Thanks in advance for any help.

View attachment 618089View attachment 618090View attachment 618091View attachment 618092


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 12, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Does anyone else have serious stress bending in the middle of their tables? I'm guessing my 4x4 Botanicare bends a good 2-4" when full (pic below).
> 
> Also, anyone think that the hydroton dust (which I thought I had cleaned out, but obviously not well enough) will be a serious issue for my pump, or any other part of my grow, for that matter? (pic also below)
> 
> ...


I have pretty good support under my trays, so I cant really comment on the table bending. 

As for the reservoir, that sounds adequate to me. I fill my reservoirs with 18 gallons and that is a good amount for 2x4 tables. So doing the simple math, you should be just fine.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 12, 2009)

Thank you kindly, sir.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 12, 2009)

hey bob, its all that hydroton thats makeing your table bend...35 gals should be ok i use 30gals...i once tryed to do a 45 gal rez with a 15min timer ( bad idea) all my plants toppoled over because i use all perlight as a medium ( its real light)..meangreen


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 12, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey bob, its all that hydroton thats makeing your table bend...35 gals should be ok i use 30gals...i once tryed to do a 45 gal rez with a 15min timer ( bad idea) all my plants toppoled over because i use all perlight as a medium ( its real light)..meangreen


You think?

Hydroton's kinda light, in all honesty - also, adding another 15 plants in a week, so that would kinda suck - that thing would be bending like crazy.


----------



## Vdber86 (Nov 13, 2009)

Today I ordered a 4x4 table, 250gph pump, and Ebb n Flo fittings. I am going to fill my table with 36 8"potts. I still don't know for sure what media to use, I'm stuck between rockwool crutons or hydroton. Any pros/cons?


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 13, 2009)

Vdber86 said:


> Today I ordered a 4x4 table, 250gph pump, and Ebb n Flo fittings. I am going to fill my table with 36 8"potts. I still don't know for sure what media to use, I'm stuck between rockwool crutons or hydroton. Any pros/cons?


Rockwool - cleaner, holds more water (I consider this a con, but some call it a pro), not pH neutral, comes in every size and shape, disposable, hard to underwater, easy to overwater.

Hydroton - dirtier (uber dusty), holds less water, pH neutral, reusable, easy to underwater, very difficult to overwater.

For those reasons, I chose hydroton, because you can flood the table more often, which to me means it's a more "active" system, which to me means more control/better growth/etc.

The best condition your roots can have is to be exposed to both moisture and oxygen at the same time (think of a fogger machine for DWC, aero, etc.), and hydroton allows you to put them in that state more often then rockwool (I flood for ten minutes every two hours, whereas in rockwool, I'd be doing about once or twice a day).


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 13, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hey bob, its all that hydroton thats makeing your table bend...35 gals should be ok i use 30gals...i once tryed to do a 45 gal rez with a 15min timer ( bad idea) all my plants toppoled over because i use all perlight as a medium ( its real light)..meangreen


Whatever the cause, heading to Home Depot today to build a support out of 4x4s - just two legs supporting one beam running across, but I'm thinking and hoping that it'll do the trick - hate having that standing water, it's bad news bears.


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 13, 2009)

just checking in to say im alive.


----------



## newbi101 (Nov 13, 2009)

Is there A stop or slow down my vertical growth? My plant's keep tipping over because they are to top heavy.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 13, 2009)

My sagging table was pretty easily fixed with a 4x4 beam running under the middle of it - no more sagging and no more standing water 




*Shameless plug alert*

Posted a link in my journal to some videos on Youtube that I made to document my entire setup (veg and flower tent) if anyone's interested.

<end shameless journal plug>

EDIT: forgot to mention that plant you see in the front isn't dead - transplanted twenty minutes ago from my veg tent where she was fighting for light, which is why she's got that gangsta lean going on.


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 14, 2009)

So I went and got me a PT Cloner. Just got the box done for it, and here it is. 

3 2'x2 bulb T12 20w/bulb fluoros
basically a 2'x2' box home built
painted white inside with elastomeric roof coating paint
4" 110V PC fan 60 cfm
80 site PT Cloner
Going to make a front flap with panda film
About 10" of space between the lights and the top of the cloner

Gonna load it up Monday and go again.


----------



## nordowell (Nov 14, 2009)

looks good steve, im still runnin with the 1.5 inch rockwool. It still works great for me, but im still interested to see how that goes. so looking forward to your updates.


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 15, 2009)

The rockwool cubes were working okay for me. I just got tired of having to water them twice or more every day. This is a bit more automated and that suits me fine. And I like that you can monitor the root development rather than just wait for them to pop out of the cube. I will update as things happen.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 15, 2009)

newbi101 said:


> Is there A stop or slow down my vertical growth? My plant's keep tipping over because they are to top heavy.


go buy some garden sticks but NOT bamboo they get mildew, also try to

flower when there smaller or try out bushmaster heard good thing about

it..


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 16, 2009)

So here it is loaded with 24 babies. 
Tap water pH'ed to 5.5
Cloning Gel
Sprayers on 24/7
Lights off for first 6 hours


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 16, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> go buy some garden sticks but NOT bamboo they get mildew, also try to
> 
> flower when there smaller or try out bushmaster heard good thing about
> 
> it..


How certain are you that bamboo sticks get mildew?

Can someone else confirm?


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> How certain are you that bamboo sticks get mildew?
> 
> Can someone else confirm?


 
well im 100% sure i been useing them for about a month now and they all

got mildew at one point.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 17, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> well im 100% sure i been useing them for about a month now and they all
> 
> got mildew at one point.


Thanks.

Lol, that could suck............um, what medium are you growing in? H2O2 in your reservoir? I've only got two in one pot right now, so I guess I'll take a look at them - hoping you say that you're in rockwool/coco, giving me and hydroton a fighting chance at not getting mildew.

Also, what's your RH like in your grow room?

Sorry for the twenty questions; recently bought all of this bamboo and it'd be a shame if it's worthless.


----------



## Hulk Nugs (Nov 17, 2009)

Alright just letting every one know going to start a new SOG grow, with Blue Dream.

Thanks for all the info i have read on this thread its going to be very usefull in the grow.

*NEW GROW - HULKNugs Medical Grow  Indoor, Hydro - Blue Dream (2 room setup)*


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Nov 17, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Lol, that could suck............um, what medium are you growing in? H2O2 in your reservoir? I've only got two in one pot right now, so I guess I'll take a look at them - hoping you say that you're in rockwool/coco, giving me and hydroton a fighting chance at not getting mildew.
> 
> ...


yeah i growing in just perlight, i dont use H2o2 because i use hydrozyme,

SUB-M, SUB-B,..and it will kill all the good stuff in my rez, the RH did get

out of hand for a week and thats what caused all the mildew. i whould'nt

say that bamboo is worthless just keep a good eye on it if ur going to use

them...


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks, appreciate that - I'll certainly keep an eye on it, for sure.

Good heads up.


----------



## jordisgarden (Nov 18, 2009)

can you guys describe a sog grow to me id love to try


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 18, 2009)

Read this: https://www.rollitup.org/hydroponics-aeroponics/6592-get-harvest-every-2-weeks.html
SOG is described in the first post. But the entire thread is worth a read. Even if you only read Al B. Fuct's posts.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 19, 2009)

How's it going Dirty?


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 20, 2009)

Things are good. Today is day 4 and I don't even have any nubbins yet. Might be the cloner res is a bit too cold. I have my heat mat under it and the temps are stable at 79.5*. pH is 5.5. They look good on top, just not poppin roots yet. No big deal. I have time. Another problem might be the quality of the cuts I used. Had to get 21 cuts from one very bushy mother. Some of them will become mothers so that wont happen again. Patience is a virtue right. I will just keep on keepin on.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 20, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Things are good. Today is day 4 and I don't even have any nubbins yet. Might be the cloner res is a bit too cold. I have my heat mat under it and the temps are stable at 79.5*. pH is 5.5. They look good on top, just not poppin roots yet. No big deal. I have time. Another problem might be the quality of the cuts I used. Had to get 21 cuts from one very bushy mother. Some of them will become mothers so that wont happen again. Patience is a virtue right. I will just keep on keepin on.


 


Don't give up on them! It may take alittle longer to pop, Do they look soft under the lid or any discoloration? Keep on ur ph and mist them down.. I have faith in you!


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 20, 2009)

Not givin up! They look very healthy underneath. Nice and green and firm. I tried to find an aquarium heater at wal-mart but they all only go to 78* anyway.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 20, 2009)

I don't use A heater and never have. My res stays perfect so I guess I am pretty lucky


----------



## magowner (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok I have a question I've searched around and can't find my answer. I'm currently converting to sog and I want to grow with hydroton in net pots. But I want to know what happens to the roots when they grow out of the net pot. Are they exposed to light. Also are net pots better or the buckets with mesh bottom? Any info on this would help. Thanks


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 21, 2009)

Mag,
If you are doing flood and drain you don't want to use net pots. I found the 5.5" square nursery pots work best. They have 8 holes in the bottom and flood nicely with hydroton. Check these out http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemdesc.asp?ic=COGCS05S&eq=&Tp=
A little bit of the roots will grow out the bottoms but they will be "air pruned" and won't hurt your plants.


----------



## magowner (Nov 21, 2009)

Ok thank you steve. That's the info I was looking for the guy at the hydro store confused me cus I see eeryone on here with just hydroton and nothing covering roots. So would the round ones also work


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 21, 2009)

Just checking in! Good to see you guys have kept the thread alive. Great job!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 21, 2009)

sup nancy?


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 21, 2009)

Yeah the round ones work too but it is easier to pack em in with the square ones. Square table, square pots. Ya know?


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> sup nancy?


NANCY? You're calling me Nancy? I see your all high and mighty now with your "ELITE" status. "Respect my authoriti" "I am weed baron" "my mom is the best!" "I cant get my clones to root" and my personal favorite "I BURNED MY GROW DOWN!" 

Lets go back and re live these moments bugs for all the others that really don't know the true bugs and have a laugh shall we? 

I am "WEED BARON"







Remember that time you wanted to try LEDs?







Your "WEED BARON" days











Your cloning mishaps.

















You looking for clones.






Still looking 







I think you took a break looking in this one.







Nope still no luck 







When you burned your grow down


























When you introduced me to your mom.







Then your mom and I went out.












She liked it rough!







When you cried about the momma jokes and i got banned for a week.








*So there you have it folks a history of BUGS and "NANCY"* I hope you enjoyed this trip back in time. 

I love you Bugs  LMAO!!!!!


----------



## grandpabear3 (Nov 21, 2009)

wow......just wow. nice work. glad to see your alive still. i miss you too.


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 21, 2009)

Love hurts. You two should just go out and get it over with.


----------



## sparkafire (Nov 21, 2009)

bugsrnme said:


> wow......just wow. nice work. glad to see your alive still. i miss you too.


Damn man, i thought I would get a little bit more of a reaction from you. Your a buzz kill.


----------



## magowner (Nov 21, 2009)

Thanks steve I went and got some 5.5 inch square ones so we will see how it goes. 


Damn that she likes it rough one is brutal


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 21, 2009)

Keep us posted Mag! most of us here like to see whats happening and inject our two cents. i guarantee if you have a question that pertains to this topic, this is the place to be


----------



## magowner (Nov 21, 2009)

Yes I will my clones are on day 11 on the cloner I built so they are going in the flood soon


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 22, 2009)

What's goingon everyone?


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 22, 2009)

Ha!!!


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 23, 2009)

Well today marks one week in the PT Cloner and still no root action. Nothing. Not even nubbins. The stems still look green and healthy. The leaves are curling slightly, but nothing severe. I hope it is weather issues. Might need to get the temps up slightly. Still running 79.5* in the res. pH 5.6 I added a 1/2 tsp of rooting powder to the res. Maybe that will help a little.


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 23, 2009)

Is this a problem? Haven't even flipped the switch to 12/12 yet (will do in about five days), and already roots are vigorously growing out the bottom of my 2 gallon pots filled with hydroton. The plants all seem very healthy and the roots are healthy as well, and don't seem to mind the light one bit - do any of you consider this a problem, and if so, why?

Thanks for your time.

View attachment 628514View attachment 628515View attachment 628516View attachment 628517


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 23, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Is this a problem? Haven't even flipped the switch to 12/12 yet (will do in about five days), and already roots are vigorously growing out the bottom of my 2 gallon pots filled with hydroton. The plants all seem very healthy and the roots are healthy as well, and don't seem to mind the light one bit - do any of you consider this a problem, and if so, why?
> 
> Thanks for your time.
> 
> View attachment 628514View attachment 628515View attachment 628516View attachment 628517


 

Looks ok to me! they wiil grow out the bottom as they get larger.


----------



## magowner (Nov 25, 2009)

My out of control moms


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 26, 2009)

Damn PT Cloner is leaking like a sieve. Any ideas?


----------



## SpruceZeus (Nov 26, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Damn PT Cloner is leaking like a sieve. Any ideas?


I've had the same problem.

Personally, I've found that it has to be sitting on perfectly flat ground. any angle and the lid won't sit cleanly on top.

I also carved a little gap for the pump and heater cords in the lid. Small thing made a huge difference.

Keep me updated on your progress.


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 27, 2009)

I ran the pump cord through one of the pucks. I was thinking of putting another line of weather stripping on the res itself. I put the one that came with it on the lid. That isn't working. Had a bunch of people over yesterday for the gobble gobble. No time to do anything about it til today. I'm gonna give it a try. I was also thinking of getting some bolts and running them up from under the lip on the res and gluing the heads in place with some JB Weld. Than using wing nuts to secure it down. It would make it a bit more of a hassle to get into, but it is better than a puddle.


----------



## trouble9039 (Nov 27, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> I ran the pump cord through one of the pucks. I was thinking of putting another line of weather stripping on the res itself. I put the one that came with it on the lid. That isn't working. Had a bunch of people over yesterday for the gobble gobble. No time to do anything about it til today. I'm gonna give it a try. I was also thinking of getting some bolts and running them up from under the lip on the res and gluing the heads in place with some JB Weld. Than using wing nuts to secure it down. It would make it a bit more of a hassle to get into, but it is better than a puddle.


 

I did that with my homemade cloner, the nylon bolts and winged nuts worked pretty good.


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 27, 2009)

I joined this link because I grow with an ebb n flow bucket system and it would be nice to chat with some other folks using the same type of system.But I'm new to the SOG but I love to learn some new tricks. Hope I didn't break any rules by posting on here but how else are you going to figure things out with out trying. would love to meet some new friends here thanx


here is my proof I'm growing with ebb n flow


----------



## toast master (Nov 27, 2009)

WOW.... thought i would just pop in to see whats up and i find a sparkie & bugs fan fair ... just luv you guys ... never forget to pile on.... I sure remember poor bugs bonfire..... his neighbor was so helpfull... glad to see you all slashing & mauling .. will check back sooooon


----------



## johndoecangrow (Nov 28, 2009)

ya make it out of a five gallon bucket instead of a plastic tote I'm guessing you used a tote that's what I made mine out of the first time but I found out the lids wont snap on tight enough and its always leaking. so I made my second one out of a five gallon bucket because the lids sap on tight and no matter how much your spraying on the inside it wont leak threw the 5 gallon bucket lid. you can't put as many net pots in a bucket lid but its a lot dryer


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 28, 2009)

Putting the wing nuts and bolts has solved the problem. Makes access a bit tricky, but no puddles. I used 1/4" x 1 1/4" Hex head bolts with wing nuts on top.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 29, 2009)

I guess if you forget to plug the EZcloner back in.. it kills your clones in 24hrs... 

Fucking gypsies...


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 30, 2009)

not necessarily....


----------



## dirtysteve (Nov 30, 2009)

At least you know why yours aren't doing well. I have had clones in my EZ Cloner for two weeks and I got nothing. This is starting to piss me off a bit.

Tap water w/ 1.5 tsp cloning gel
Res temp: 79.5
pH: 5.6

Very seriously considering going back to the rockwool cubes.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 30, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> not necessarily....


 and how do you make your cloner work without power?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 30, 2009)

GypsyBush said:


> and how do you make your cloner work without power?



i've known old ladies who used to clone plants in cups of standing water while changing out the water everyday!!!

you can use just plain water


i run RO water and clonex solution or i use RO water and Roots Excellator. Im only using Clonex cloning solution cuz i bought it and its still some left, but after this im not getting anymore...that was the bottle i bought last year, but still too expensive for my taste. Roots excellator is less than 26 cents per gallon of feed water. The dosage ratio of Roots Excellator is 1mL per gallon. Clonex is like 10mL per L. Talk about savings. 


however with all that said.... like Al says...'all that shit is extra'.

i used to clone in straight RO water.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Nov 30, 2009)

and if you are asking why do i even use Roots excellator or clonex in my cloner its because i like being fast. sure i could do it in plain water, but just takes a tad longer.


and if you are asking why do i use Roots Excellator is because its really better than clonex, not to mention cheaper based on feed gallon of water, not on the initial price....but the stuff last a long time @ 1mL per gallon. Plus it does the same thing as Clonex, plus like 4 other things. And plus i already had the stuff. I just keep find new purposes for this great great stuff

It also acts like h2o2....so while you are getting the benefit of a rooting stimulator...you are getting the benefit of antibacterial or whatever the hell it does. Some magic shit. I know it will rid root rot if you ever get it..... and it will keep those roots white than a mfer


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 1, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> It also acts like h2o2....so while you are getting the benefit of a rooting stimulator...you are getting the benefit of antibacterial or whatever the hell it does. Some magic shit. I know it will rid root rot if you ever get it..... and it will keep those roots white than a mfer


Baahaha funny bastard.., thanks for the chuckle LB..
Yeh i second all that roots excellerator shit, its one of the things that has actually made a difference that i can see with my own eyes...i think?!


----------



## dirtysteve (Dec 1, 2009)

Is this the stuff you are talking about LB?
http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NERHGRX00&eq=&MatrixType=1

That is some high dollar stuff. but if it is used like you say it isn't too bad. I just want to be sure to get the right stuff.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 1, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Is this the stuff you are talking about LB?
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NERHGRX00&eq=&MatrixType=1
> 
> That is some high dollar stuff. but if it is used like you say it isn't too bad. I just want to be sure to get the right stuff.


 


That's not A bad price for the root Excelurator! And I cant belive you still don't have any root's steve! How do you clean that cloner? Are you using bleach????


----------



## dirtysteve (Dec 1, 2009)

I cleaned it the first time with bleach. Like to get it clean out of the box. I rinsed it, let it dry, then rinsed it again. Then stuck the clones in. I ran it for a week and a half and it started growing slime. So i pulled all the clones and re cut the stems and cleaned the cloner. No bleach this time. Got em in and running again. I re cut them on turkey day so 6 days and nothing. It is bumming me out. The slime is starting to come back. I really just want to get a couple good ones for replacement mothers at the least. I am pretty sure I will be cutting new ones and trying again. Just to be sure to get a few new mothers. I am probably going to be leaving for work later this week so maybe 3 weeks away from home. I was really expecting this thing to be waaaaay easier. I am actually considering going back to the rockwool cubes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 1, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> Is this the stuff you are talking about LB?
> http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/itemMatrix.asp?GroupCode=NERHGRX00&eq=&MatrixType=1
> 
> That is some high dollar stuff. but if it is used like you say it isn't too bad. I just want to be sure to get the right stuff.



yes...the initial upfront fee may seem overwhelming


but when you do the math and break it down....you wont find any other supplement that does the same thing as Roots Excellator for a cheaper price.


sure Clonex Cloning solution may SEEM cheaper upfront....but you gotta use like 10mL per L ratio.... i holy fuck...

but yea it may seem alot, but at 1mL per gallon ratio, Roots Excellator just last


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 3, 2009)

hope you guys dont mind the quick Q..but can some tell my if i should mix my base

nutes 1st then fix my PH then add additives? or mix them all 1st then fix the PH?.

im useing GH maxi bloom, floralicious and liquid kool bloom.


......oh and Roots Excellator IS THE SHIT!!!!...a bit pricy at 1st like loudblunts said. but doller for doller seem to be the best stuff around. i just got ny 1st bottel about 3 weeks ago and im sold....DAMN I SOUND LIKE BILLY MAYS NOW..LOL


----------



## nordowell (Dec 3, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> I cleaned it the first time with bleach. Like to get it clean out of the box. I rinsed it, let it dry, then rinsed it again. Then stuck the clones in. I ran it for a week and a half and it started growing slime. So i pulled all the clones and re cut the stems and cleaned the cloner. No bleach this time. Got em in and running again. I re cut them on turkey day so 6 days and nothing. It is bumming me out. The slime is starting to come back. I really just want to get a couple good ones for replacement mothers at the least. I am pretty sure I will be cutting new ones and trying again. Just to be sure to get a few new mothers. I am probably going to be leaving for work later this week so maybe 3 weeks away from home. I was really expecting this thing to be waaaaay easier. I am actually considering going back to the rockwool cubes.


damn sorry to hear that steve, rockwools still working as it should over this way. go back to rockwool and continue expirimenting with the ez cloner till you figure it out


----------



## dirtysteve (Dec 3, 2009)

That's the plan. I want to get a few more mothers so I can get a better selection of clones. I got a few ideas of the problems and I plan on fixing them as soon as possible. It is just strange that the first time I ever cloned anything I used rockwool and had 100% success and things have gone south from then on. Oh well. I will survive.


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 4, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> hope you guys dont mind the quick Q..but can some tell my if i should mix my base
> 
> nutes 1st then fix my PH then add additives? or mix them all 1st then fix the PH?.
> 
> ...


Mix your nutes as per instructiuons then adjust PH..
If ur using a res then mix nutes in a seperate container in water then 
add this to ur res gradually checking ur ppm until u get to ur desired ppm then adjust ur PH


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 5, 2009)

streetlegal said:


> Mix your nutes as per instructiuons then adjust PH..
> If ur using a res then mix nutes in a seperate container in water then
> add this to ur res gradually checking ur ppm until u get to ur desired ppm then adjust ur PH


i do mix my nutes per instruciuons, and i never go over my desired ppm when adding stright to my rez..i was just wondering if i adjust the ph before or after adding additives?..because i read on one of the threads were there was a debait about it..and i couldnt find anything on the web..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 5, 2009)

MEANGREEN69 said:


> i do mix my nutes per instruciuons, and i never go over my desired ppm when adding stright to my rez..i was just wondering if i adjust the ph before or after adding additives?..because i read on one of the threads were there was a debait about it..and i couldnt find anything on the web..


that is only House & Garden nutrient specific


that is why he said to mix per your base nutrient's instructions.


you are using Roots Excellator, which is out of the House & Garden line, so that is what may have confused you as their mixing instructions is to mix base nutes first, then pH then add additives


----------



## YaK (Dec 5, 2009)

dirtysteve said:


> That's the plan. I want to get a few more mothers so I can get a better selection of clones. I got a few ideas of the problems and I plan on fixing them as soon as possible. It is just strange that the first time I ever cloned anything I used rockwool and had 100% success and things have gone south from then on. Oh well. I will survive.


Refrain from bleach. Run to a pool supply place and get some hydrogen peroxide, should get a gallon for around 20 dollars. use the H2O2 (mixed with water at the proper ratios of course) to clean the res and, you can also dose your res with the H202 (again, proper ratio per gallon) and you should never see slime.

Keep it simple with the EZ clone, tap water (if not too hard) @ ph of 5.6-5.8, a little H202 (I use 3 tablespoons per my 11 gallon res) and maybe if you feel exotic, some clonex or any other rooting solution.

All you really need for roots though, is clean water at the right PH.


----------



## MEANGREEN69 (Dec 6, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> that is only House & Garden nutrient specific
> 
> 
> that is why he said to mix per your base nutrient's instructions.
> ...


thanks loudblunts, just wanted to make sure im wasnt mixing my rez wrong..


----------



## dirtysteve (Dec 7, 2009)

YaK said:


> Refrain from bleach. Run to a pool supply place and get some hydrogen peroxide, should get a gallon for around 20 dollars. use the H2O2 (mixed with water at the proper ratios of course) to clean the res and, you can also dose your res with the H202 (again, proper ratio per gallon) and you should never see slime.
> 
> Keep it simple with the EZ clone, tap water (if not too hard) @ ph of 5.6-5.8, a little H202 (I use 3 tablespoons per my 11 gallon res) and maybe if you feel exotic, some clonex or any other rooting solution.
> 
> All you really need for roots though, is clean water at the right PH.


I have H2O2. What would you call "proper ratio" for a cleaning solution? I dose the res with 6.5 ml/gal of 35% H2O2. 

My tap water usually runs in the 400-500 ppm range. I have an R/O unit but I heard that the DI filter takes out too much and can cause problems. I ran two batches of clones in rockwool side by side, one with R/O water and the other with tap. 100% with tap water, 0% with R/O water. 

I have ordered some of the Roots Excellurator since everybody who uses it loves it. Hopefully be starting a new batch in the PT Cloner next week. I will make this work. I guarantee!

On another note... I can finally afford a 1KW light. Cool Tubed and everything. Can't wait to get some rooted clones to throw under that beast. Should have great results with 2 2'x3' flood trays under it. Just over 80W / ft^2. Maybe over kill, but I want rocks not nugs.


----------



## GypsyBush (Dec 7, 2009)

So we'll see if it works this time...

leaving the cloner PLUGGED-IN this time around....


----------



## greengenius (Dec 8, 2009)

Hello all. I thought this thread would be the right place for this question, any help would be appreciated.

Ive been slowly but surely forming my op similar to gypsy's and others' using Al B's methods with a few minor differences. I've had mixed success thus far falling short of my expectations due to several noob mistakes:
lack of h202
overwatering
unhealthy clones
bugs
pithium 

I've corrected all or most of these mistakes (still trying to get the cloning locked into consistancy) though i'm still unsure of the propper sog style pruning for the plant I'm growing.

I'm growing trainwreck and I currently have been pruning every branch that's more than an inch long regardless of it's on the bottom third or not. This sativa grows a lot of them... the pics below show a trainwreck at week 5 pruned this way.

This new batch I'm tempted to leave them and see but I figured I'd ask. The other picture is at week 2, *would you trim the branches from the 8-10" mark?*

Sorry so lengthy. Appreciate any help.


----------



## BeverlyRollins69 (Dec 8, 2009)

I just wanted to give my 0.02 on my current cloning success...

Supplies
-Brand new EZ Cloner 60
-Pioneer II Jr. flourescent lighting
-Clonex Gel
-Clonex solution
-Hygrozyme
-SuperThrive
-Fresh razorblades
-60 clones (20 Blue Cheese and 40 Red Diesel) coming from moms under 24/0 HPS lighting

This is the first time I've cloned aeroponically, previous attempts were always in rockwool or grow cubes. I did all this on 11/20/09, about two and a half weeks ago. I put 12 gallons of filtered tap water in the EZ cloner reservoir, Clonex solution (40 mL/gal), SuperThrive (1 mL/gal), Hygrozyme (8 mL/gal), and adjusted the pH to about 6.2. I cut pretty large clones, some as big as 6" with quite a bit of foliage. As soon as I cut each one I dipped the clone in the Clonex gel, put the clone in the neoprene collar, and put the collar in the EZ Cloner lid. After all 60 sites were full I waited another 10 minutes or so and then turned the EZ cloner on (sub pump and air pump). The clones initially stayed in the dark for about 6 hours. I hung the flourescent lighting about an inch from the tallest clone and after the initial dark period have kept the lights and the EZ cloner on all day long. I was really surprised at how high the TDS was, ~700 ppm, and thought maybe I had put in too much clonex solution but I let it ride.

For about 5 days, there was almost nothing to note. I didn't keep track of the water temperature, although I noticed it's a little warmer then my other hydroponic systems. pH rose a little bit but I've kept it between 6.0 and 6.8. By the sixth day, I noticed that little root tips were coming out from everywhere on the stems below the neoprene collar. At about this time I noticed that a lot of kind of organic gunk had settled in the bottom of the EZ cloner, but I did not change out the water, I just kept checking the pH. 3 of the 60 never sprouted roots and I took them out by like day eight. The other 57 (95% success rate) have grown beautiful pearly roots, and by day 17 the roots on the longest clones are like 4" long and hanging down to the sprayer nozzles. I plan on taking them out tomorrow, day 20. I'm gonna throw away the neoprene collars and use new ones next time. I'm going to clean it afterward with the 29% H2O2 and water, like I said it's pretty dirty in the reservoir

Everything worked out like I had hoped/planned for so I'm gonna keep doing it the same way for future batches. Maybe I was a little lucky, but I did my homework and read a lot on the message boards, and it paid off. Best of luck to you too!


----------



## newbi101 (Dec 9, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> yes...the initial upfront fee may seem overwhelming
> 
> 
> but when you do the math and break it down....you wont find any other supplement that does the same thing as Roots Excellator for a cheaper pr
> ...



Loudblunts- do you use the excelerator in your cloner? Have you ever used it on another system like your flowering tray?


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 10, 2009)

yes and yes.


however after week 3-4 in flower, i stop using


----------



## toast master (Dec 11, 2009)

OK guys put your thinking caps on ....
is it better to cool a small space for tanks with air conditioning or use a chiller....
i posted a thread with the same ? 
not sure witch is more better....
just trying to be as effecient as possible... cost is not the only issue ... wear and tear on equip. etc. any help ... thanks much toasty..


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 12, 2009)

thas a no-brainer

chiller!!!!


----------



## Bruceizblazed (Dec 14, 2009)

your a fag! lol dont post this dont post that dont ask questions about this... are you a pot head or a fucking military drill instructor... or is this the only thing in your life you think you have control over... your a sado either way along with anyone and everyone who thinks they 
"OWN" or control anything in this world! chill out smoke some weed and let go of your past!


----------



## dirtysteve (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow! What warranted that kind of a post? Seems like it just came out of left field. It also occurs to me that you post emulates the very thing you are trashing with the post. I hope things get better for you. Most people here are pretty nice.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 14, 2009)

lol dirtysteve, dont feed the trolls

obviously his randomness comes from the bappage he is smoking on. maybe he should recheck the lineage of the shit he is smoking on, then get back to us in the morn.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

A couple of things:

Firstly, running a test of cloning speed in an E&F tray (just Floranova bloom @350PPMs in R/O water) vs. in rapid rooters with 1mL/gallon of Roots Excellurator added to them (in a humidity dome, obviously) - I'll let you guys know who "wins".

Also, and more to the point of this post, has anyone ever flowered out at 9/sf? Running about 2/sf this run, and was planning on 4/sf next run (64 in my 4x4 tray), but I have some serious height restrictions, so was mulling over just saying "fuck it" and flowering 144 in my 4x4 tray in 3.5" square pots - has anyone done this, and if so, any pitfalls or things of that nature I should look out for? (excluding plant count, I'm well aware that number makes me an extra-naughty boy).

To give a quick summary, have a 4x4 tray with a 40 gallon reservoir in a 4x4 Sun Hut under a 1000HPS controlled by a Sentinel with CO2 @ 1500PPMs, so I'm pretty sure my setup can handle all those plants.

Thanks in advance for your time, and I'd love some input.


----------



## streetlegal (Dec 15, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> A couple of things:
> 
> Firstly, running a test of cloning speed in an E&F tray (just Floranova bloom @350PPMs in R/O water) vs. in rapid rooters with 1mL/gallon of Roots Excellurator added to them (in a humidity dome, obviously) - I'll let you guys know who "wins".
> 
> ...


Hey Bob, thanks for the post, im really interested in both these things.. 
What strain are you cloning? 

Im starting on a new set-up atm, building aero/nft channels and was curious about spacing myself.. 
i was going with 5" spacing which is 4/sqft but i might up that number now.. Other then the obvious 'mold' issues and keeping up with clones i couldnt see why not.. that said, im far from an expert GL


----------



## NicoXL (Dec 15, 2009)

Ok this is a big ass topic so i didn't look through it all but next grow should go like this:


1 1000w HPS on a 6' light rail
3 105w CFLs
2 4'x8' trays (one for week 0-4, the other for week 4-8....roughly)
100 White Russian clones from Serious on each tray with 4"x4" Rockwool
2 400 gph pumps on each tray
Co2 for 45 min a day @1500
and a coco mat for each tray

and yeah the only problem is I found a tray for cheap online but its 90$ fucking shipping, and they are $300 at any hydro shop in the area.

any ideas?


----------



## doogleef (Dec 15, 2009)

9 per sq ft is REALLY tight. The best way to do that if you wanna do it is to use 4" coco cubes instead of pots. They look like the 4" rockwool but hold a lot less water and can be flooded several times per day.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

doogleef said:


> 9 per sq ft is REALLY tight. The best way to do that if you wanna do it is to use 4" coco cubes instead of pots. They look like the 4" rockwool but hold a lot less water and can be flooded several times per day.


I'd be using 3.5" square plastic pots with hydroton that I'd be flooding once an hour for ten minutes.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 15, 2009)

get ready for massive pruning homie!

good luck!


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> get ready for massive pruning homie!
> 
> good luck!


Thanks man - anyone who wants to put their two cents in on my journal, please feel free - leaning towards doing 144, but could be talked down off of that cliff and "only" do 64 if there's a compelling argument.

EDIT:

Here's a pic of what pots I'd be using (these are actually the two sets of clones I took today that I spoke of in an earlier post):


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 15, 2009)

dude...you can totally do it...you just gotta be on it


and take strong clones.


i LOVE to pack them in TIGHT as hell.

i see your clones are leaning. you should work on taking stronger clones...and/or put a fan on them.

you should stake them as well.

i might also change mediums to coco...but that is just me and my opinion


----------



## LoudBlunts (Dec 15, 2009)

also when you take clones...cut all that shit off.


like the fan leaves you can cut fan leaves in half. when you do this...it will help with transpiration and they wont loose water as much.

however, they are in a dome so i guess the extra leaf wont hurt...but i like to remove it...maybe i think it helps with rooting faster? who knows


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> dude...you can totally do it...you just gotta be on it
> 
> 
> and take strong clones.
> ...


Never tried coco, but the hydroton for me is pretty non-negotiable - I love it more then my dog, it's the shit.

And the clones can and will be staked, those are just kinda "tester" clones to see how long it takes for them to root in an E&F tray (that's a 2x4 tray), and I could fit about 90+ in that one tray.

Actually thinking I'll probably have to take smaller clones (like 2-3") and flower them out immediately with no veg time to finish at the 12" that I'm shooting for.


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 15, 2009)

Go for it! Trimming will suk, hopefully u will have help...... But other than that give it A go. 



How is everyone 1 doing? I backed off abit and shut down the flowering for A little while.


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 15, 2009)

LoudBlunts said:


> also when you take clones...cut all that shit off.
> 
> 
> like the fan leaves you can cut fan leaves in half. when you do this...it will help with transpiration and they wont loose water as much.
> ...


Yeah, never cut the leaves, although many growers swear by it - I actually like seeing the yellowing on the leaf tips to let me know that roots are dropping.

EDIT: as far as the trimming goes, it seems that I have a different thought then you guys - I actually think that there will be less trimming (speaking of "lollipopping", not of actual harvest trimming) because I'll only be trimming the bottom 1-3" of each plant, whereas the trimming today took me about five hours on 25 plants, trimming the bottom 12" of each. In fact, I wonder if I'll need to trim anything at all, as I'm hoping that everything above ground will simply be a large cola.

And as far as harvest trimming, I think that will be about a wash between 25 three footers or 144 one footers.


----------



## pergamum362 (Dec 15, 2009)

im sorry but what is a "sog"?one time question


----------



## strain stalker (Dec 15, 2009)

pergamum362 said:


> im sorry but what is a "sog"?one time question


 
SOG= sea of green


----------



## kaozsindrome (Dec 17, 2009)

Most pointless thread ....EVER!!!!!!!!


----------



## sparkafire (Dec 17, 2009)

kaozsindrome said:


> Most pointless thread ....EVER!!!!!!!!


I would like to say thank you. Thank you for taking the time to sign up and lurk around. It is an honor for me and all the other Weed Barons that you chose our thread for your very first post. You sound very intelligent and well written. 

Kaosindrome when he is not lurking on RIU


----------



## toast master (Dec 17, 2009)

gee..... Kaosindrome how do you do that.....


----------



## toast master (Dec 17, 2009)

never mind. i think i dont want to know


----------



## trouble9039 (Dec 17, 2009)

sparkafire said:


> I would like to say thank you. Thank you for taking the time to sign up and lurk around. It is an honor for me and all the other Weed Barons that you chose our thread for your very first post. You sound very intelligent and well written.
> 
> Kaosindrome when he is not lurking on RIU







LOL! That is great spark........ And how the hell are you doing?


----------



## Bob Smith (Dec 21, 2009)

Anyone ever used this tray?

http://www.amhydro.com/index.php/Do-It-Yourself-Components/184-3-x-3-Heavy-Duty-Tray/flypage.tpl.html?pop=0

Asking because I'm planning my expansion, which will be an 8x8 tent with four 600s and four 3x3 trays (above link).

I'm asking because the Botanicare 4x4 that I have right now is about 7" deep, and the link is only 4" deep - doesn't seem like this would be deep enough, in all honesty, so I'd love to hear from someone who uses it (or has used it) successfully.

Want to use those trays because of the ability to use these inserts over them:

http://www.amhydro.com/index.php/Do-It-Yourself-Components/199-3-x-3-Net-Well-Insert/flypage.tpl.html

Figure with the insert it'll almost be a hybrid DWC/E&F (because of the unlimited root growth).


----------



## magowner (Dec 21, 2009)

steve heres my update

week 2 of flower


----------



## dbo24242 (Dec 22, 2009)

Bob Smith said:


> Anyone ever used this tray?
> 
> http://www.amhydro.com/index.php/Do-It-Yourself-Components/184-3-x-3-Heavy-Duty-Tray/flypage.tpl.html?pop=0
> 
> ...



ehh it be fine I went with a 5" deep Botanicare and its fine for my pots which are much taller. It was also cheaper - at a hydro store - which says a lot.


----------



## dirtysteve (Jan 9, 2010)

Well guess what? I got a batch of clones going in the PT Cloner and they are looking pretty good after day 3. No roots yet but looking healthy and no funky goo in the res. 
Also, I just finished expanding my flower room. 48" x 40". Just right for 2 2'x3' trays. Oh, and I crammed a 1000 Watt light in there too. Cool tubed so I am running about 78 deg. F. Pretty good under a 1KW. I will post when I get some roots. Should be a nice batch of White Widow in a couple months.


----------



## livesoul (Jan 18, 2010)

Damn this thread is still open??? Perfect...Hello Weed Barons, I've returned with some questions (i messed up big). I stressed out a girly and she man'd up and pollinated my plants. I slipped up. So I removed her and harvested half my tray cause it was about that time. I left the other half of the plants on the tray to finish up their flowering with the understanding that they would be bearing seeds. I cleaned up the room (sterilized) and moved my next round of vegging plants into the flower area. Come to learn today that these new girls are bearing seeds too, it looks like they were pollinated by the contaminated plants that were still in the tray. Looks like mainly by physical contact. But potentially there was pollen in the air still because my oscillating have been on. 

My question is...I had some rooted clones in my veg tent which is in the flower room that was exposed to this same air. I sometimes leave the doors open to expose them to more light, but now I'm concerned they may have been exposed to floating pollen. These clones have been out of the clone box and into the veg tent for 3 days, they are really nice, and have had pistols since I cut them off the mothers. Is it possible that vegging clones this young are vulnerable to pollination? The pistols are mature because they came off of an old mother, but maybe they degress when their cloned? Some help PLEASE. Thanks!

PS. How long does pollen remain a threat, meaning does pollen get old after a certain amount of time if it remains? Or can year old pollen still pollinate?


----------



## Bob Smith (May 17, 2010)

Not sure what happened to this thread, but it seems like a lot's missing...........anyhow, I promised pics of my 9 plants per square foot experiment, so here they are - 142 plants in a 4x4 tent.


----------



## don2009 (May 19, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Not sure what happened to this thread, but it seems like a lot's missing...........anyhow, I promised pics of my 9 plants per square foot experiment, so here they are - 142 plants in a 4x4 tent.


 Bob Smith.... YOUR THE FUCKIN MANNNNNNNN! Good job sir, keep it up.


----------



## cobra390hp1 (May 20, 2010)

Hey Bob please let us know what ur yield is i'm looking to do the same.


----------



## sparkafire (Jun 28, 2010)

Nice Job!!


----------



## trichlone fiend (Jun 28, 2010)

...my past scrog grows. (Sensi seed's, "Big Bud")


----------



## ButtonMonkey (Jun 29, 2010)

trichlone fiend....what size round net pots are you using after the cloner? Do you veg. for a couple of weeks in the small round pots before moving them to the large square pots for flowering?


----------



## coldme (Nov 7, 2010)

ghkjilkkkkkkhjgfdszaDzfxghjko;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;dszfxcghvbjknlmmm;cfgdxszxfcgvkm.bhjnvgcfdxszzerdtguyhijok


----------



## diktionary (Nov 7, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Not sure what happened to this thread, but it seems like a lot's missing...........anyhow, I promised pics of my 9 plants per square foot experiment, so here they are - 142 plants in a 4x4 tent.


hey bob, what strain r u using and what is the yield per plant u r expecting? i plan on doing a 9 plant per sq ft grow too in a 6x6


----------



## reggaerican (Nov 7, 2010)

Bob Smith said:


> Not sure what happened to this thread, but it seems like a lot's missing...........anyhow, I promised pics of my 9 plants per square foot experiment, so here they are - 142 plants in a 4x4 tent.


great job on the sog bob and how tall are yours??


----------



## Bob Smith (Nov 7, 2010)

They finished up at ~1.5' (some at 2'+ that had vegged for longer), if memory serves - seems like that was forever ago - was really just a "fucking around" run, I did no lollipopping, didn't change the reservoir once, and probably didn't spend an hour total on that entire run.

I think the yield was slightly more than a pound of trimmed weed, but then about 6-8 ounces of larfy buds that I didn't bother trimming.

This next vertical run should go much better (it's a vertical SOG, so I guess it wouldn't be against the thread's rules to keep you guys updated on the progress).


----------



## nordowell (Nov 7, 2010)

this is a great thread.


----------



## coldme (Nov 7, 2010)

sog grow 2 3x3 trays 2 600 16 plants in each tray a pound every 2 weeks is it possible


----------



## diktionary (Nov 8, 2010)

16plants=2lbs every 2 weeks with 2 trays?????????????????????????


----------



## billy2011 (Oct 28, 2011)

Just so i can have this thread marked for later on. Sorry to be bumping old threads.


----------



## onthedl0008 (Oct 30, 2011)

Yes it is very much so possible to harvest a pound/tray its only a zip/plant glad someone bumped this thread with the right strain 2 zips/plant is easily obtainable as well it all just really depends on the strain but gets old real quick. Zip a day turns into 60 and takes twice as long to trim in half the amount of time. Then u need magical grow trimmer elve chix to help with the trimming at that point and even then 2 magical grow trimmer elve chix can only truley trim 1 plant comfortably without getting sloppy until u have to clean up there trimmed bud behind them LOLZ crazy!


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm doing 2x600 on 3x3 trays right now, well only one tray is going to be going right now. I'm hoping for a zip per plant with minimal veg at this point. Still trying to zero in the setup. Using serious seeds chronic as a strain, so we should get a good base. As for the amount of trimming that will be involved, I'm planning to get a trimpro or whatever they are called.


----------



## Indefinately (Oct 31, 2011)

Hey Guys,

I just purchased the Ezitrim trimmer.......
It works pretty well but definately does not have the same "look" as doing by hand.
It does make trimming take 20% of the time it use to........... Great time saver!

Hey Hornefrog : I just started flowering my first Zero Veg tray....... Have you aslwready done so? What was your result?


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

I haven't done zero veg, and the strain I had wasn't very well suited for it. I'm hoping that my mothers get big enough to do zero veg with plants that are .5-1 ounce. I don't really know what to expect honestly. I do know these chronic plants I have grow massive single colas though. Its not really a special strain, but it does yield a ton.


----------



## william69er (Nov 1, 2011)

Stoked I found this thread. I have 4 1200X700mm trays under 2X600watt with house and garden nutes.pulling my first tray next week. So excited!! Any tips on trimming??


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 7, 2011)

I'll bump it up with a few of my pics...started as soil and now is hydro...




































































These hydro shots are of the current grow...30 plants in a 3' x 3' table...super dense and only 28 days flowering (35 days to go)


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 7, 2011)

Looks awesome! How tall did you veg them before you flipped to 12/12? I'm going to put my clones into pots tonight. I'll take some pics later when I have some free time (tonight). Just got off work.


----------



## medheadgrw (Nov 8, 2011)

hornedfrog2000 said:


> Looks awesome! How tall did you veg them before you flipped to 12/12? I'm going to put my clones into pots tonight. I'll take some pics later when I have some free time (tonight). Just got off work.



First pics vegged for 2 weeks...hydro pics have zero veg but my next round will have a week and a half veg...I like them to be about 18-24 inches and single cola


----------



## hornedfrog2000 (Nov 8, 2011)

Cool man. I just got done filling the reservoir up. I'll have pics up in a bit. I'm planning to veg 2-3 weeks myself.


----------



## william69er (Nov 10, 2011)

Just been reading some of this thread and realy can't help who bugz is and why every bodys hating on him???


----------



## hxvoc (Nov 15, 2012)

hey medhead, do you have a journal? I am very interested in your technique as I noticed you use maxi bloom. What rates are you using it and are you adding any cal mag supplement? I ask because I notcied your using RO. Very nice use of space. Thinking of running something similiar


----------



## onthedl0008 (Nov 20, 2012)

I been wondering how cartman and sparkafire where doing as well man those guys where a blast! Hope all is well. Peace.


----------



## GypsyBush (Nov 20, 2012)

william69er said:


> Just been reading some of this thread and realy can't help who bugz is and why every bodys hating on him???


Gotta remember this thread became hang out to a few close friends... Shit was flung all around, but it always ended up on the W33d B4r0n...


----------



## C. Duke (Nov 27, 2014)

CustomHydro said:


> Hey buddy. Actually it looks like u haven't been around for awhile. People don't add chemicals to soil, they add soil to kimikals. Go to the store and get the biggest box of miracle grow u can find... Plant your seeds right in the box, and top off with soil. This way u don't even have to add water. The seeds are so scared that they wet themselves. Using this method I have had the most success....


HAHAHA! "The seeds are so scared that they wet themselves" If I wasn't so tired, I would of died laughing! I just started reading this thread, and know I'll be seeing plenty "Weed Barron" spoofs. Should be entertaining.


----------



## Refer2Reefer (Apr 26, 2015)

hey yall, I don't know if anyone's still alive on this thread, but I'm pretty knew to this.. I've got a medical card and am able to grow up to 60 plants legally (under state law), not that I need to grow that many.. I don't have enough space!! I've been looking into this aeroponic/ S.O.G. sea of green method and would really like some pictures for example? I don't really know where to get started, as I have never grown before!!! but i've been getting rid of about 2 elbows every 2 weeks or so, so I would love to figure out how to do this in a confined area. I've got the link to Al B. Fuct's 2 week grow op... but the pictures are no longer available! any one have some updated versions? and any pointers? everything helps, like some kind of starting material list?

sorry to be so needy.. It's just kind of daunting. I've got a lot of chemistry and biology background, if that helps at all... i'm willing to fuck up, i just don't know where to begin the fuck up? haha... thanks to any help, in advance..

-up here in the northwest- washington


----------



## C. Duke (Jun 18, 2015)

Refer2Reefer said:


> S.O.G. sea of green method and would really like some pictures for example?


You can find Al's pix on line with a google search of his name. There is one OZ sight with them still up from a copy of his original 2 week post on here. It's a short lived thread over there, but has all the pix in order. Also, I think the pix may still be up at Grasscity? You can even get his pix with the google search of his name, then clicking on the picture button on the top of the page, but they don't have much for labels or commentary. A few of them are labeled in the header tag as to what week they are in flower is all.


----------

